# Balotelli



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mario Barwuah Balotelli è nato a Palermo il 12 agosto 1990 e sin dai tempi delle giovanili, trascorsi nella Lumezzane, si mette in mostra per il suo talento.
Approda all'Inter che lo fa esordire in prima squadra il 16 dicembre 2007, a soli 17 anni. 
Con l’Inter vince una Champions League, tre Campionati italiani, una Coppa Italia e una Supercoppa Italiana.
Quindi nel 2010 viene ceduto al Manchester City, club con cui si vince un Campionato inglese e una Coppa d’Inghilterra.
"Super Mario" viene impiegato per la prima volta con la Nazionale maggiore il 10 agosto 2010, durante l'amichevole di Londra contro la Costa d'Avorio.
Il primo gol in Azzurro lo segna l’11 novembre 2011 nell'amichevole Polonia-Italia, terminata 2-0 per gli uomini di Prandelli.
Gli Europei 2012 sono storia recente, la sua immagine dopo il gol alla Germania ha fatto il giro del Mondo.
I rapporti con il City, mai idilliaci, precipitano recentemente fino ad una quasi rissa con il tecnico Mancini.
Di carattere non facile e con una movimentata vita privata ma sempre nei pensieri dei tifosi milanisti, sua squadra del cuore. 
Dopo una lunga ed emozionante trattativa ha finalmente raggiunto il suo, (e nostro sogno) la Maglia Rossonera. 
*Benvenuto Mario, riporta in alto i nostri colori.*

In questo topic troveranno ampio spazio tutte le notizie che riguardano Balotelli, i suoi gol e le sue prestazioni in campo e fuori.... 

Ecco, intanto, le sue prime dichiarazioni all'arrivo, oggi, in Italia: 
“Era molto tempo che volevo giocare nel Milan. Non potevo venire. Adesso ho avuto la possibilità e sono corso. Il coro? Basta che mi vogliano bene e sono contento. Ho cominciato questa stagione con il City non bene e spero di fare bene. Ho fatto delle scelte importanti e spero che possano portare bene sia a me che al Milan”.

Vedi l'allegato 251


Aggiornamento del 24 agosto 2015:
Balotelli dopo l'esperienza di un anno con il Liverpool torna al Milan in prestito per la stagione 2015-2016


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mario


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Graxx (30 Gennaio 2013)

Un giocatore che se è concentrato e mette la testa a posto può diventare devastante...e con robinho ed elsha forma un tridente meraviglioso....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2013)

è un investimento importante, deve dare il massimo, se sgarra non è finita solo per lui, ma anche per noi... 

comunque finché c'è max sono tranquillo, non si farà mettere i piedi in testa


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)

--


----------



## Butcher (30 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente da noi! Non deluderci Balo, che puoi entrare nella storia del Milan!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Finalmente da noi! Non deluderci Balo, che puoi entrare nella storia del Milan!



Per certi versi è già nella nostra storia.


----------



## Butcher (30 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per certi versi è già nella nostra storia.



Speriamo possa entrarci per traguardi ben più importanti


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Speriamo possa entrarci per traguardi ben più importanti



Se, come credo, mette la testa a posto ci darà grandi soddisfazioni.


----------



## Nivre (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan ai milanisti! Benvenuto Mario


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mario non ti ho mai amato, ora smentiscimi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto Balotelli!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo che la maglia del Milan lo "purifichi".
Dai Mario!


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Presentazione allo stadio solo per lui venerdì.
A quanto pare hanno scelto la strada opposta a quella di inter e city, invece di farlo passare come bell'innesto nella prima e bell'acquisto nell'altra, per poi bacchettarlo per smetterla con le balotellate, si è scelto di incentrare l'attenzione su di lui come se fosse la stella della squadra subito, come per ibra. Invece di imporgli di smetterla con le balotellate vogliono che sia lui il primo a smetterla volontariamente, dandogli quello che ha sempre voluto.

Poi se vorrà combinare dei casini con le ragazze, basta che vada in villa da Silvio, non rischia neanche che lo becchino, meglio di così..XD


----------



## pennyhill (30 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Presentazione allo stadio solo per lui venerdì.
> A quanto pare hanno scelto la strada opposta a quella di inter e city, invece di farlo passare come bell'innesto nella prima e bell'acquisto nell'altra, per poi bacchettarlo per smetterla con le balotellate, si è scelto di incentrare l'attenzione su di lui come se fosse la stella della squadra subito, come per ibra. Invece di imporgli di smetterla con le balotellate vogliono che sia lui il primo a smetterla volontariamente, dandogli quello che ha sempre voluto.
> 
> Poi se vorrà combinare dei casini con le ragazze, basta che vada in villa da Silvio, non rischia neanche che lo becchino, meglio di così..XD



Beh non è che volessero farlo passare per… con gente come Ibrahimovic, Eto’o o Tevez, e potrei nominarne anche altri, era quello il posto che gli spettava.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Beh non è che volessero farlo passare per… con gente come Ibrahimovic, Eto’o o Tevez, e potrei nominarne anche altri, era quello il posto che gli spettava.



è anche questo un modo per metterlo nelle condizioni migliori, balotelli deve sentirsi importante per rendere, allo stesso tempo il milan impone la disciplina fuori dal campo, cosa in cui verrà aiutato dalla famiglia. Vedremo se questa mega carota e questo bastone saranno sufficienti a far diventare uomo questo ragazzino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora non mi sembra vero.



Adesso sii il fenomeno che puoi essere, io non ho dubbi.


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2013)

grande SuperMario facci sognare...ne abbiamo bisogno!!!


----------



## pennyhill (31 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> è anche questo un modo per metterlo nelle condizioni migliori, balotelli deve sentirsi importante per rendere, allo stesso tempo il milan impone la disciplina fuori dal campo, *cosa in cui verrà aiutato dalla famiglia*. Vedremo se questa mega carota e questo bastone saranno sufficienti a far diventare uomo questo ragazzino.



So a cosa ti riferisci, ma c'è anche Enoch.  
Nuovo caso Digao in arrivo?


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Welcome home Mario, benvenuto a casa.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Garlando: "Quando Balo ama una maglia può dare il meglio come accade in Nazionale, in campo esalterà El Shaarawy"

Luigi Garlando, giornalista della "Gazzetta dello Sport" a "Radio Sportiva" su Balotelli al Milan: "Credo che abbia realizzato il suo sogno. Mi auguro che sia finalmente il passo che lo aiuta a diventare quello che può diventare. Si riavvicina a casa ed entra nella maglia che lui ama di più. Lui quando gioca per una maglia che ama, come quella della Nazionale, può dare il meglio. Potrebbe essere il passo che fa sbocciare definitivamente il suo talento. Conoscendo la famiglia, credo che i genitori e i fratelli siano un fattore che a lui è mancato in Inghilterra. Si è trovato un po´ solo; e poi c´è probabilmente la società italiana migliore per gestirlo. Balotelli esalterà El Shaarawy, Mario con la sua fisicità è portato a giocare con una punta veloce. Ed è un gran bene per la Nazionale".


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente uno che sa tirare le punizioni come Dio comanda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che sa tirare le punizioni come Dio comanda.



Vedrai che non ne metterà manco mezza,al Milan anche i più leggendari specialisti disimparano completamente a tirare li punizioni


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vedrai che non ne metterà manco mezza,al Milan anche i più leggendari specialisti disimparano completamente a tirare li punizioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

già  da noi sembrano scarsi con le punizioni speriamo bene


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vedrai che non ne metterà manco mezza,al Milan anche i più leggendari specialisti disimparano completamente a tirare li punizioni



tranquillo, basta che miri la barriera e ci mette in superiorità numerica. In 3 punizioni fa esaurire i cambi agli avversari.XD


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vedrai che non ne metterà manco mezza,al Milan anche i più leggendari specialisti disimparano completamente a tirare li punizioni



E' sempre stata una cosa voluta, bisognava pur dare qualche possibilità agli avversari.......se segnavamo anche su punizione......noi siamo sportivi e generosi come il presidente


----------



## pennyhill (31 Gennaio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## pennyhill (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non so se è stato già detto, ma non prendendo in considerazione Lucas (operazione già chiusa in estate), e aspettando colpi dell’ultimo minuto (Willian?), i 20 milioni per Balotelli sono la cifra più alta sborsata in questa sessione invernale di calciomercato.


----------



## honestsimula (1 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



come vanno le creste ....sembrano molto affiatati .... in due giorni in video e foto non si sono mai div...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà, ma quando apro la pagina della rosa sul sito ufficiale e lo vedo lì...Non mi sembra ancora vero.


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2013)

E' felice come un bambino. Sta cosa mi piace e mi fa sperare tanto.
Faccio fatica a ricordare un simile entusiasmo per l'arrivo di un giocatore in casa Milan, oggi nel parcheggio del supermercato un ragazzino canticchiava "la maglia delle merXe per terra hai lanciato.........."
Dovesse succedere..............un gollettino in una certa partita.........


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Mario Balotelli a Milan Channel: “Era da tanto che volevo venire, da tanto che i tifosi aspettavano. Spero di fare grandi cose insieme alla squadra. Stephan è un giocatore piccolino, tecnico ma che davanti al portiere non sbaglia mai. Insieme a me possiamo migliorare ancora di più, io sono generoso e mi trovo con tutti gli attaccanti del Milan. Niang è simile a me, è giovane e non deve pensare al mondo esterno al calcio, ma solo al campo. Esulto poche volte, è il mio carattere, ma forse al Milan sorriderò di più perché sono arrivato nella squadra per cui tifo. Però prima devo segnare… Essere tornato vicino alla mia famiglia e ai miei amici è importante non solo per me ma per tutti. L’entusiasmo e l’affetto dei tifosi e dei compagni mi ha sorpreso, proprio non me l’aspettavo. In famiglia mi hanno fatto gli auguri, mamma e papà sono contenti che sia tornato a casa. Spero di non deludere nessuno, al Milan mi hanno subuto voluto bene. Sono sempre stato una punta centrale, Allegri mi ha detto che mi farà giocare centrale ed è la mia posizione preferita. Mancini a volte mi ha impiegato come attaccante sinistro ma a me non piaceva, non mi trovavo. Quando ho saputo di essere passato al Mian stavo dormendo: mi hanno svegliato prima della merenda prima della partita con il QPR e mi hanno detto che dovevo cambiare albergo perché ero del Milan, io ho risposto ‘ah, bene!’”.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Daje Mario


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

daje mariolone fammi esultare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Se segna all'Inter godo come un riccio.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Prandelli su Balotelli alla Gazzetta dello Sport: "Da noi in Nazionale ha sempre avuto un comportamento esmplare. Non ha mai avuto tempo per fare qualcosa di particolare vista la brevità dei raduni. Siamo obbligati ad aiutarlo, ha 22 anni e grandi potenzialità".


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ahi ahi Prandelli, adesso che abbiamo due tuoi pupilli tifi ancora per il Napoli?


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se segna all'Inter godo come un riccio.


 [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] per favore cerchiamo di evitare le parolacce o qualsiasi parola censurata dal server


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

SuperMario


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto sei forte?


----------



## Gekyn (3 Febbraio 2013)

L attaccante che ci mancava....con le dovute proporzioni assomiglia a ibra

- - - Aggiornato - - -

L attaccante che ci mancava....con le dovute proporzioni assomiglia a ibra


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Addio Pazzo


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se sforna certe prestazioni, con una discreta continuità, arriveremo parecchio in alto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

I campioni cambiano le squadre, siamo più forti.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I campioni cambiano le squadre, siamo più forti.



Soprattutto mentalmente, si è visto un Milan più fiducioso fin da subito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

avete proprio ragione questa è la conferma che i Campioni cambiano le squadre...è un altro Milan
continua così, questo è solo l'inizio


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nel calcio ci sono sempre state le categorie. E Balotelli è categoria top.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Grande goduria


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

che impatto devastante


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma avete visto come ha calciato il rigore? Con quale tranquillità, a partita finita? Un grande.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei essere interista in questo momento


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2013)

se segnava da fermo a 25 metri dalla porta..


----------



## Graxx (3 Febbraio 2013)

è scarso...non da Milan...via subito...AHAHA...che grande...che personalità enorme...


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

DI partite e di giocatori ne ho visti tante/i, anzi tantissime/i. Ma un debutto così devastante non me lo ricordo.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto come ha calciato il rigore? Con quale tranquillità, a partita finita? Un grande.



Una curiosità, Balotelli da professionista non ha mai fallito un rigore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che qualità.

Si vede che non ha nelle gambe i 90 minuti, ma quando passi da Pazzini a lui la differenza è notevole. Come correre scalzi e a metà strada mettere delle scarpe da ginnastica


----------



## Harvey (3 Febbraio 2013)

A tratti anche per alcune movenze mi sembrava di riavere Ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

è partito con il piede giusto...ha detto che non ha ancora i 90 minuti e che in settimana si allenerà bene per recuperare...forza Mario


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatore di classe e personalità, Ibra 2.0


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli a Premium Calcio: "Immaginavo un esordio così ma ho avuto fortuna. Sono stato bravo io ed è stata brava la squadra. Due gol per una vittoria importante. Uno gol lo dedico a Mino (Raiola, ndr), che mi ha portato qua, e il secondo è per la mia famiglia. Fin da piccolo sognavo di giocare al Milan, era il mio sogno e farò sempre il possibile per vincere, alla faccia di chi pensava che io non fossi un giocatore da Milan. Questo è il mio primo anno ed è una buona cosa aver raggiunto l’Inter, ora cerchiamo di arrivare terzi".


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti Balo. Primo tempo devastante, nel secondo ti è andata via la forza dalle gambe, ma comunque hai fatto delle belle giocate. Grande Mario Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Commovente.
devo stare attento, un'altra doppietta e divento gay.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Giocatore di classe e personalità, Ibra 2.0


Tra i giocatori in attività è quello che più gli si avvicina, per personalità e qualità, Ibrahimovic però è un professionista integerrimo e maturo da tempo, queste doti Balotelli ancora non le ha acquisite.


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, Balotelli da professionista non ha mai fallito un rigore.



Come rigorista è assolutamente il migliore al mondo


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra i giocatori in attività è quello che più gli si avvicina, per personalità e qualità, Ibrahimovic però è un professionista integerrimo e maturo da tempo, queste doti Balotelli ancora non le ha acquisite.



Esattamente. Se riesce a limare un pò il carattere da bamboccione (ma ha solo 22 anni) questo diventa anche più forte di Ibra. Io sono sempre stato un grande sostenitore di Balotelli. Anzi, all'epoca gli unici eravamo io e [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]

Comunque, il paragone con Pato non si pone nemmeno. Parliamo di galassie distanti anni luce. Una società che vende Pato per prendere Balotelli è una società che ritorna a pensare in grande.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Come rigorista è assolutamente il migliore al mondo



Quotone,ma lo è nettamente,cioè io ero tranquillissimo prima del penalty.


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Continua così e arriva a 10 gol in campionato, come minimo..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quotone,ma lo è nettamente,cioè io ero tranquillissimo prima del penalty.



Se penso ancora oggi al rigore calciato alle stelle da Pato.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma i palleggi prima del rigore ? Palle d'acciaio. 




La notizia migliore è che non ha mai avuto nessun gesto di reazione verso compagni e arbitro. Questa è la cosa che conta, dal profilo tecnico è vietato nutrire alcun dubbio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Febbraio 2013)

Serviva un eroe per tirarci su. Forse l'abbiamo trovato.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Notate qualche somiglianza  ???


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Serviva un eroe per tirarci su. Forse l'abbiamo trovato.



....più che un eroe ci serviva uno che ci tenesse davvero alla maglia, non come quel brasiliano che andato via da poco.....


----------



## Sheldon92 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Mi ricorda dannatamente Zlatan, sia per l'esultanza sia per lo strapotere fisico sugli avversari. DEVASTANTE!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Notate qualche somiglianza  ???




.....hanno lo stesso agente.....


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

Lui parte sempre bene, sulle ali dell'entusiasmo, è nel lungo periodo che lo "temo"


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2013)

1 un colpo solo abbiamo trovato un centravanti completo, dotato di mezzi fisici e tecnici che per uno di 22 anni sono rarissimi, ha personalità assurda, non ha paura di prendersi delle responsabilità, ed un tiratore di punizioni, il quale ci mancava da.molto


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2013)

Non servono eroi, serve gente che sappia giocare al calcio.


----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Che giocatore strepitoso giocatore a tutto tondo tecnica forza fisica rigori punizioni , mi ricorda ibrahimovic


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2013)

per me di ibra non ha nulla. anzi, sono quasi l'opposto.
balotelli sa far giocare bene LA SQUADRA...Ibra esalta i singoli.
Balotelli è alla Gullit ragà(come tipologia di attaccante)


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per me di ibra non ha nulla. anzi, sono quasi l'opposto.
> balotelli sa far giocare bene LA SQUADRA...Ibra esalta i singoli.
> Balotelli è alla Gullit ragà(come tipologia di attaccante)



Balotelli è uno che sa fare tutto (un pò come Ibra). Dal lancio di 40 metri, al tiro da fuori area, all'assist ed alle punizioni. Quando gli ignorantoni gli dicono "Non sei italiano" gli fanno un complimento, altro che offesa.

Non ha nulla (per fortuna) del classico attaccante italiano. E' l'esatto opposto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per me di ibra non ha nulla. anzi, sono quasi l'opposto.
> balotelli sa far giocare bene LA SQUADRA...Ibra esalta i singoli.
> Balotelli è alla Gullit ragà(come tipologia di attaccante)



Balotelli oltretutto è un terminale offensivo, è la punta, si butta in area a fare gol, Ibrahimovic preferisce farli fare...


Per non scomodare il grande Ruud, io lo considero un Benzema nostrano.


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli è più congeniale al gioco collettivo di Ibra che fa reparto da solo. Tra l'altro la ragione per cui Ibra non sarà mai il migliore di tutti è proprio questa.


----------



## Graxx (4 Febbraio 2013)

e poi è un rigorista eccelso...batte le punizioni molto molto bene e magari battesse anche gli angoli...ma è 1.90 quindi è preferibile che stia in area...ha detto che ha ancora le gambe pesanti...figuriamoci quando sarà ben allenato ed in forma...non oso immaginare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

grandissimo Mario, non mi aspettavo di vederlo cosi in forma grande continua cosi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Febbraio 2013)

pazzesco.grande mario!!


----------



## Harvey (4 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;118164 ha scritto:


> grandissimo Mario, non mi aspettavo di vederlo cosi in forma grande continua cosi



Dai ora puoi cambiare firma


----------



## Francy (4 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me ha ragione [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]. Balotelli è simile a Ibra per capacità e personalità, ma nel modo di giocare è assolutamente diverso. è molto più prima punta di Ibra ad esempio, infatti il 4-3-3 lo dovrebbe esaltare così come deprimeva lo svedese, che invece è una seconda punta, dialoga di più con la squadra, infatti ieri sera il "costruttore" principale di gioco è stato Niang e non lui. Balotelli è un terminale offensivo letale che sa far giocare bene la squadra, Ibra è un regista offensivo, probabilmente il migliore.


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2013)

ma il gol che stava facendo dopo solo 40 secondi?

poi la doppietta della vittoria!!

goduta totaleeee.........


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sa giocare a calcio. Ma l'ho visto molto imballato sulle gambe, ha bisogno di giocare e allenarsi con continuità. MA ha il piede fino e la botta potente. Ricorda molto Ibra ma è un giocatore molto diverso, certo che quella palla messa sul 7..


----------



## 4312 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Un Balotelli non in forma ( perché ieri il passo di fatto non c'era), è meglio di qualsiasi attaccante che abbiamo in rosa e di quasi tutti gli attaccanti della A ( francamente solo Cavani ad oggi può essere considerato superiore, Mario in potenza è anche meglio), con uno stato di forma migliore può essere ancora più utile alla causa.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Se riesce a limare un pò il carattere da bamboccione (ma ha solo 22 anni) questo diventa anche più forte di Ibra. Io sono sempre stato un grande sostenitore di Balotelli. Anzi, all'epoca gli unici eravamo io e [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]
> 
> Comunque, il paragone con Pato non si pone nemmeno. Parliamo di galassie distanti anni luce. Una società che vende Pato per prendere Balotelli è una società che ritorna a pensare in grande.


Mi ricordo quando nel 2008 mi beccavo offese da tutti perché dicevo che non era inferiore a Pato


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Nel 2008 era inferiore a Pato e nettamente anche; ora non più, ma per il calo di Pato più che per la sua crescita


----------



## Francy (4 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono sempre stato affascinato dalla coppia Pato-Balotelli invece. Si sarebbero integrati benissimo e sarebbero stati devastanti. Sfortuna vuole che entrambi, fino ad ora, sono stati frenati da problemi fisici e caratteriali. Ora hanno entrambi una buona occasione, probabilmente quella di Balotelli è molto migliore, e se la sfruttano possono diventare davvero top Mondo, quanto meno Balotelli, Pato dovrebbe prima tornare in Europa.


----------



## Dapone (4 Febbraio 2013)

ieri aveva le gambe pesanti e lo ha ammesso lui stesso. anche con questa pesantezza, ogni volta che ha toccato palla ha messo in difficoltà l'udinese. 
solo nel primo tempo un goal mancato di poco dopo 35 secondi, un tiro sotto il 7 da fuori area (miracolo del portiere) e un goal.

non lo paragono ad ibra, ma avere uno così al centro dell'attacco ti cambia il volto di una squadra.

se solo avessimo una difesa più attenta...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Se riesce a limare un pò il carattere da bamboccione (ma ha solo 22 anni) questo diventa anche più forte di Ibra. Io sono sempre stato un grande sostenitore di Balotelli. Anzi, all'epoca gli unici eravamo io e [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION]
> 
> Comunque, il paragone con Pato non si pone nemmeno. Parliamo di galassie distanti anni luce. Una società che vende Pato per prendere Balotelli è una società che ritorna a pensare in grande.


L'ho sempre difeso anche io, altroché, io sono il folle che crede che le follie di Manchester siano volute


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il calcio è imprevedibile, abbiamo perso Ibra e quasi d'incanto rischiamo di trovarci 3 top in attacco di 20 anni
se pensiamo che la juve è 2 anni che farnetica di voler acquistare un top player per l'attacco


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia sto ragazzo, come talento non è secondo a nessuno. Trovasse continuità ci farà godere come in pochi ci hanno fatto godere con la maglia del Milan


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il calcio è imprevedibile, abbiamo perso Ibra e quasi d'incanto rischiamo di trovarci 3 top in attacco di 20 anni
> se pensiamo che la juve è 2 anni che farnetica di voler acquistare un top player per l'attacco



è da quando trezequet è andato via che lo cercano.XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Commovente.
> devo stare attento, un'altra doppietta e divento gay.





adesso non si può paragonare a Ibra...Ibrahimovic ha vinto tantissimo da protagonista (9 Campionati)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mamma mia sto ragazzo, come talento non è secondo a nessuno. Trovasse continuità ci farà godere come in pochi ci hanno fatto godere con la maglia del Milan



Pochi?
Van Basten - weah - Gullit - Savicevic - Shevchenko - Kaka - Boban - Baggio - Leonardo - Ibra - Simone - Inzaghi - Maldini - Baresi - Serginho - Ronaldo ecc
potrei continuare a oltranza,

NON SCORDIAMOCI CHE SIAMO IL MILAN Balo e lo standard minimo per giocare nel Milan, sono le pippe come il Pazzo che non devono circolare


----------



## Gekyn (4 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pochi?
> Van Basten - weah - Gullit - Savicevic - Shevchenko - Kaka - Boban - Baggio - Leonardo - Ibra - Simone - Inzaghi - Maldini - Baresi - Serginho - Ronaldo ecc
> potrei continuare a oltranza,
> 
> NON SCORDIAMOCI CHE SIAMO IL MILAN Balo e lo standard minimo per giocare nel Milan, sono le pippe come il Pazzo che non devono circolare



Concordo


----------



## 2515 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Qual'é il problema? Botta? Muscolo? Osso?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Qual'é il problema? Botta? Muscolo? Osso?



Boh,si era toccato il flessore (Pato style  ),ma poi è stato in campo ancora diversi minuti,correndo normalmente.
Comunque partita orrida,speriamo che non sia già finito l'effetto Milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

oggi male e nervoso...sembrava quello del City


----------



## Tobi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Il centrocampo non ha aiutato, el92 anche in ombra a parte quel numero. Basta che giocan bene al milan del resto poco importa


----------



## 2515 (6 Febbraio 2013)

quindi solo affaticato? Niente problemi spero, la prossima non abbiamo montolivo a centrocampo, ci serve l'attacco migliore.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è più congeniale al gioco collettivo di Ibra che fa reparto da solo. Tra l'altro la ragione per cui Ibra non sarà mai il migliore di tutti è proprio questa.



esatto. perciç di Ibra non ha nulla


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2013)

E' normale che stasera abbia fatto poco (così come El Shaarawy). L'Italia è una squadra senza capo nè coda


----------



## The P (6 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' normale che stasera abbia fatto poco (così come El Shaarawy). L'Italia è una squadra senza capo nè coda



quoto.
Ma poi i telecronisti che elogiavano la squadra del secondo tempo.
Peccato che Verratti e Florenzi nel primo non c'erano.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' normale che stasera abbia fatto poco (così come El Shaarawy). L'Italia è una squadra senza capo nè coda



Questa è una spiegazione che ci può stare. Certo è anche vero che se andiamo a vedere la sua carriera, prestazioni del genere se ne trovano parecchie, Mancini e Mourinho lo sanno bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2013)

ho visto solo un pezzo della partita quindi non so come han giocato i milanisti. 

leggo pareri negativi, ma onestamente non me ne frega nulla del fatto che abbiano giocato male, e mi sa che loro per primi erano poco motivati. 
questa gara era solo un intralcio al campionato. 

preferisco che si impegnino in maglia milan, piuttosto che sfiancarsi a morte in una stupida amichevole rischiando tra l'altro pure infortuni o affaticamenti vari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2013)

La pochezza della prestazione non mi preoccupa, non doveva nemmeno partire dall'inizio, è fuori da tanto, preferivo riposasse.


Sono quel nervosismo e quel calciare via la palla che non dico mi preoccupano ma mi fanno pensare. Eddai Mario, non cominciare eh.


----------



## 2515 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ha solo due tagli fatti durante lo scontro con strootman quando gli è andato addosso. Per fortuna và..


----------



## Harvey (7 Febbraio 2013)

Pare che stamattina a Linate abbia fatto un po' di casino coi vigili che lo stavano multando per divieto di sosta...


----------



## robs91 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Iniziamo bene...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ma fatemi capire,a nessuno di voi è mai capitato di beccare una multa???Eto'o ne contestò una di 30 euro.Sto povero ragazzo ogni piccolezza che farà,subirà la gogna mediatica.


----------



## robs91 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Il problema è che si è messo a far casini con i vigili,non la multa in se.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sky l'ha appena inquadrato all'arrivo a Milanello, con due strafighe.. LOL!!!


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2013)

a me interessa cio' che fa in campo


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

maglietta di supermario presa stamani vaii mario


----------



## Milangirl (9 Febbraio 2013)

speriamo che Mario domani non giochi come ha fatto mercoledi con la Nazionale


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

eh già speriamo che giochi come la scorsa domenica, diciamo che con tutto il rispetto per il cagliari non ha niente a che vedere con l'olanda come squadra


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2013)

Mario ha bisogno di giocare e allenarsi bene, gli serve almeno un mesetto per arrivare alla forma.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Meno male che i rigori non li sbaglia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

menomale che c'è lui che segna oltre al Faraone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Si procura un rigore e lo calcia alla perfezione. 3 punti con l'Udinese e 1 oggi, ci ha già regalato 4/4. E deve ancora trovare la miglior forma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

meno male che c'è mario  peccato per il colpo di testa troppo debole ma mario c'è


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si procura un rigore e lo calcia alla perfezione. 3 punti con l'Udinese e 1 oggi, ci ha già regalato 4/4. E deve ancora trovare la miglior forma.



4/6 semmai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> 4/6 semmai


Intendevo su 4 che ne abbiamo fatti


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2013)

Rigore impeccabile come sempre,peccato per il colpo di testa un po' morbido.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

3 gol in 2 partite e una freddezza disarmante, questo sì che è un attaccante come si deve.
Oggi dopo il rigore poteva segnarne altri 2 ma ci è andata male, il gol annullato è stato un capolavoro.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 3 gol in 2 partite e una freddezza disarmante, questo sì che è un attaccante come si deve.
> Oggi dopo il rigore poteva segnarne altri 2 ma ci è andata male, il gol annullato è stato un capolavoro.



Mario il suo lo fa, i problemi sono altrove.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzesca la semi rovesciata


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Fortissimo. Grazie al centrocampo abominevole rende il 50% in meno e nonostante questo fa la differenza. Alla juve farebbe 50 gol


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Fortissimo. Grazie al centrocampo abominevole rende il 50% in meno e nonostante questo fa la differenza. Alla juve farebbe 50 gol



......a giugno bisogna rinforzare il centrocampo e soprattutto la difesa.


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Era abituato ai cross di maicon e clichy, ora si ritrova quegli aborti intorno, immagino cosa.pensa di molti suoi compagni di squadra


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Era abituato ai cross di maicon e clichy, ora si ritrova quegli aborti intorno, immagino cosa.pensa di molti suoi compagni di squadra



...quello che pensiamo noi: cosa ci fanno al Milan?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Febbraio 2013)

Soddisfattissimo di Marione fin ora. 
Vai cosi!


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Pazzesca la semi rovesciata


 Un supergol sfumato per una questione di centimetri, come già detto c'è qualche brocco di troppo intorno a Balo


----------



## Graxx (10 Febbraio 2013)

si vede che non è in formissima e dentro i ns brillantissimi schemi però tre gol in due partite anche se con due rigori e quattro punti guadagnati...come inizio non è affatto male...


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissimo. Ma si sapeva, non è certo una sopresa. E se quel pallone non fosse uscito...


----------



## Graxx (10 Febbraio 2013)

effettivamente se non fosse uscito quel pallone...mamma che si era inventato...


----------



## prebozzio (10 Febbraio 2013)

Migliorerà giocando, ha bisogno di mettere minuti nelle gambe e prendere confidenza con la squadra. Ma è già decisivo così


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

x ora si e' rivelato un super acquisto


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

visto che critichiamo sempre la nostra rosa, in un campionato del genere uno come Balotelli fa la differenza. Di brutto.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che critichiamo sempre la nostra rosa, in un campionato del genere uno come Balotelli fa la differenza. Di brutto.



E non è nemmeno in condizione. Uno come Mario cambia gli equilibri, c'è poco da aggiungere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> visto che critichiamo sempre la nostra rosa, in un campionato del genere uno come Balotelli fa la differenza. Di brutto.


Balo al 100%: mamma mia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Febbraio 2013)

Molto bravo, ma era necessario zittire la curva del Cagliari? Mah


----------



## folletto (11 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Molto bravo, ma era necessario zittire la curva del Cagliari? Mah



E' fatto così, e come Ibra può lasciarti in 10 sul più bello ma.......ma quanto lo vorrei un altro matto come lui anche a centrocampo


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2013)

gli intertristi rosicano poco che mario e venuto da noi ma poco poco, al posto di pensare al chievo pensano ai cori contro mario 





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Molto bravo, ma era necessario zittire la curva del Cagliari? Mah



ha fatto bene dopo che gli urlano "balotelli pezzo di... "


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Balo, grande! Però un po al Faraone lo oscura..


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Molto bravo, ma era necessario zittire la curva del Cagliari? Mah



Fin quando si limita a queste cose, per me va benissimo.

- - - Updated - - -

Comunque si vede tantissimo che SA giocare a calcio. E' davvero un piacere vedere anche solo i passaggi che fa (e lo dico come uno che non l'ha mai molto apprezzato).

Il problema del faraone secondo me non sta lì. Ieri abbiamo cercato ostinatamente di giocare a destra per un'ora, dalla difesa al centrocampo. Balotelli può solo integrarsi bene con Elsha.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;122713 ha scritto:


> gli intertristi rosicano poco che mario e venuto da noi ma poco poco, al posto di pensare al chievo pensano ai cori contro mario
> 
> 
> 
> ha fatto bene dopo che gli urlano "balotelli pezzo di... "




E' normale essere insultati mentre si gioca. Non è una cosa strana

Poi oh, meglio uno così che un Abate per dire, per carità.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri due volte ha cercato El Sha e gli ha dato due palle improponibili alla Pazzini.. Si intende meglio con Niang


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ieri due volte ha cercato El Sha e gli ha dato due palle improponibili alla Pazzini.. Si intende meglio con Niang



Mi sembra un poco troppo presto per questo tipo di valutazioni visto che Balotelli è da noi da meno di due settimane.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2013)

3...2....1.... che le critiche abbiano inizio... 

ma dai bagaiii non ha giocato per 3 mesi arriva e fa 3 partite di fila da 90 minuti .... ieri ancora determinante in certe situaizoni ...

cmq non è vero che con Elsha non si trova... il bello dei tifosi è che la settimana prima va tutto bene e siamo tutti belli la settimana dopo non va bene nulla.... fnatastico...

un pò di coerenza per cortesia


----------



## Harvey (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un poco troppo presto per questo tipo di valutazioni visto che Balotelli è da noi da meno di due settimane.



Quoto, anche perchè Elsha non sta attraversando un periodo di buona forma, sicuramente quando saranno al massimo entrambi parleranno la stessa lingua...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 3...2....1.... che le critiche abbiano inizio...
> 
> ma dai bagaiii non ha giocato per 3 mesi arriva e fa 3 partite di fila da 90 minuti .... ieri ancora determinante in certe situaizoni ...
> 
> ...



Lorè io ho sempre pensato sin dall'inizio che il Faraone è "oscurato" da Balotelli.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Febbraio 2013)

I pitechi che abbiamo in curva gia hanno iniziato a scaldare le ugole con cori razzisti 
Per carità,ho poca stima del neuronio come uomo e spero che da voi faccia un tonfo clamoroso palesando i suoi limiti di professionalità e continuità; ma certe schifezze non se le merita nessuno


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> I pitechi che abbiamo in curva gia hanno iniziato a scaldare le ugole con cori razzisti
> Per carità,ho poca stima del neuronio come uomo e spero che da voi faccia un tonfo clamoroso palesando i suoi limiti di professionalità e continuità; ma certe schifezze non se le merita nessuno



han fatto cori razzisti ? 
sul sito del corriere riporta di cori tipo "balotelli figlio di p...." ma nient'altro, però l'inter è stata multata di 15.000 €.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> han fatto cori razzisti ?
> sul sito del corriere riporta di cori tipo "balotelli figlio di p...." ma nient'altro, però l'inter è stata multata di 15.000 €.



Si,quelli del tipo _non ci sono ***** italiani_


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il derby lo vinciamo a tavolino.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

P.S. 3 allenamenti con la squadra


*t-r-e*

( o forse 4, poco cambia )


----------



## The P (11 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il derby lo vinciamo a tavolino.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Confermo che prima della partita Tassotti ha detto 3 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Al faranone non l'ha oscurato Balotelli, ma Niang.

Da quando c'è lui stiamo giocando prevalentemente sulla corsia di destra. Comunque è anche stanco. Pure in Nazionale non aveva il solito guizzo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ieri due volte ha cercato El Sha e gli ha dato due palle improponibili alla Pazzini.. Si intende meglio con Niang



Erano errori di misura tipici di quando ti manca il campo di gioco per un po' di tempo imho.


----------



## DennyJersey (11 Febbraio 2013)

Non penso ad una preferenza per Niang dopo soli due match. Devono lavorare ad armonizzare questo tridente, le potenzialità sono grandissime, se ce lo bruciano c'è da prenderli a legnate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Febbraio 2013)

Io preferisco andarci piano con Balo, ha tutto da dimostrare


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2013)

nelle ultime due partite direi che ha fatto molto bene.....vediamo fino a fin stagione!!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Febbraio 2013)

boh. ero convinto fosse sopravvalutato, ma a vederlo giocare mi da l'impressione di avere in serbo un enorme potenziale. non vuole esprimerlo, forse si sente già arrivato, forse il calcio non gli interessa più di tanto, cma può darci una mano. titolare indiscusso fino a quando dimostra professionalità in campo.



No parole censurate ed insulti, quante volte lo dobbiamo ripetere?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

E sono 4...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Febbraio 2013)

Farà più gol Anelkà di balotelli. cit zulliani


----------



## Albijol (15 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Farà più gol Anelkà di balotelli. cit zulliani



4 goal Anelka non li ha fatti nemmeno in Cina


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Febbraio 2013)

Come ricorda lo svedese mamma mia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che la ragazza di Balotelli..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2013)

4 gol e non è neanche al 100%


----------



## Nivre (15 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia che mela marcia... SEGNA SEMPRE!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2013)

grande mario sul gol  intervistato a bordocampo le ha tirare pure a mourinho


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come ricorda lo svedese mamma mia.



Ed ha solo 22 anni. Ibra a 22 anni non era così forte.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come ricorda lo svedese mamma mia.



lo ribadisco. secondo me di ibra non ha nulla. continuo a pensare che somiglia a Gullit.


----------



## 2515 (15 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lo ribadisco. secondo me di ibra non ha nulla. continuo a pensare che somiglia a Gullit.



Non paragonerò mai un giocatore a gullit finché non vedrò un colpo di testa che possa anche solo vagamente somigliarli.. Era un trepiede quello, la terza gamba vera ce l'aveva sulla fronte.


----------



## sheva90 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Sempre più Ibra Style, anche su punizione.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Febbraio 2013)

ricorda un po' ibra solo nello strapotere fisico.Infatti,come lo svedese,sembra di un'altra categoria rispetto agli altri giocatori del campionato.A me non ricorda nessuno in particolare dei giocatori del passato: so solo che è un fuoriclasse di 22 anni che ha ancora ampi margini di miglioramento,un centravanti completo e moderno


----------



## pennyhill (15 Febbraio 2013)

Gullit era il calcio totale. Libero, esterno di centrocampo, regista, centravanti, seconda punta, trequartista, tutto.


----------



## 2515 (15 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Gullit era il calcio totale. Libero, esterno di centrocampo, regista, centravanti, seconda punta, trequartista, tutto.



Hai dimenticato difensore centrale, gullit partì da quel ruolo.

Poi quando fece fare autogol al portiere spaventandolo..XD

A Pes ho avuto il piacere di giocare con lui contro un mio amico l'anno scorso usando l'olanda classica contro l'argentina classica.. 15 minuti di durata, partita vinta 22-5 con 17 gol di Gullit. Ogni tiro da meno di 30 metri era gol.XD


----------



## peppe75 (15 Febbraio 2013)

speriamo che abbiamo trovato anche un grande cecchino su punizione....sarebbe una vera manna!
forza Super Mario....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli a Premium Calcio al termine di Milan-Parma: "Sono un attaccante che gioca come gli altri attaccanti, e in questo momento sto facendo gol.* Sono arrivato qua per puntare al primo posto, adesso è difficile, quasi impossibile, ma noi dobbiamo puntare a essere primi, non a superare l’Inter. *Con il Barça sarà una grande partita e sarò vicino ai miei compagni, cercherò di dare loro un aiuto restando vicino alla squadra".


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2013)

_Se stasera saltassero i crociati anche a lui non mi vergogno a dire che sarei molto felice. _


Il tifoso interista su Balotelli, e poi bisognava essere tristi per l'infortunio del Bollito, sì come no.


----------



## 2515 (15 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> _Se stasera saltassero i crociati anche a lui non mi vergogno a dire che sarei molto felice. _
> 
> 
> Il tifoso interista su Balotelli, e poi bisognava essere tristi per l'infortunio del Bollito, sì come no.



non va criticato per questo, è che alcuni milanisti allo stadio hanno fatto i cori per sfottere milito, e l'unico che ha un minimo di motivo per fare il ....in una situazione simile è abate, non certo noi.


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non va criticato per questo, è che alcuni milanisti allo stadio hanno fatto i cori per sfottere milito, e l'unico che ha un minimo di motivo per fare il ....in una situazione simile è abate, non certo noi.



Hanno fatto bene, sinceramente.


----------



## 2515 (15 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene, sinceramente.



Non si fa mai bene a fare una roba del genere, anche perché milito non ha mai rotto le balle o insultato pesantemente il milan gratuitamente, è un giocatore che fa il suo dovere e va rispettato per questo. Se si spacca Zanetti ad esempio io mica ci godo, posso sfottere l'inter ma zanetti non mi è mai stato sulle balle tranne durante i derby. Milito non si meritava di essere ....... avessero........ l'inter dicendo che senza milito non facevano una ......andava bene, ma questo no.

[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] basta con le parole non consentite.


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non si fa mai bene a fare una roba del genere, anche perché milito non ha mai rotto le balle o insultato pesantemente il milan gratuitamente, è un giocatore che fa il suo dovere e va rispettato per questo. Se si spacca Zanetti ad esempio io mica ci godo, posso sfottere l'inter ma zanetti non mi è mai stato sulle balle tranne durante i derby. Milito non si meritava di essere......avessero ........ l'inter dicendo che senza milito non facevano una ......andava bene, ma questo no.



Ma con questo si cerca di beccare la società più che il giocatore di per sè, la vedo più così io.
Di certo c'è che se si rompesse uno dei nostri non si dispiaceranno per niente, figurati.. ed è per questo che il buonismo verso una società del genere non ha senso, così come i buoni rapporti con la Juve che poi ci ha ...... lo scudetto in casa nostra.
Amici di nessuno.

[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] se ci sono parole non consentite ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

Top


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera comunque alla Ibra, ha messo delle palle esagerate. Una di spalle in profondità tra due uomini per Boateng che mi ha fatto planare in maniera sconsiderata


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ha più personalità di Ibrahimovic. E non accentra il gioco su di se, non è un solista e sa giocare con la squadra.

Di Ibra, sinceramente, ha solo lo strapotere fisico.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Febbraio 2013)

GRAZIE MARIO!Punizione perfetta...dopo 6 mesi con Acerbi ho goduto un casino!!!certo che non esulta mai...sempre freddo come una roccia....Non so so fa parte del personaggio anche mediatico che si è creato ma quanto mi mancano le esultanze alla pippo inzaghi!!!!!!!

Ibra è ibra...cmq gli mancava solo la champions per entrare davvero nella hall of fame..se penso a quello che hanno fatto kaka pippo sheva ,ibra mi sembra quasi piccolo..Mario spero che possa trascinarci in italia,in europa,ovunque!!insieme a elsha...ieri era cosi brutto il milan senza di lui in campo,lo stimo troppo sto ragazzo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

La prima pagina della Gazzetta di oggi:

Vedi l'allegato 271


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2013)

Milito è un serio professionista. Con Cambiasso capirei di più certi cori, ma non per Milito.


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente anche io non avrei fatto nessun coro contro Milito..Per il semplice fatto che per quanto non mi stia simpatico,si è sempre comportato bene con noi milanisti...Però adesso gli interisti piangono e rompono il c. ma non dimentichiamoci che quando Cassano stava al Milan,e ebbe quel problema al cuore,pure gli interisti fecero cori contro Antonio Cassano..."cassano gioca col cuore etc" 
Cassano si comportò sempre bene con l'Inter non li meritava quei cori..Quindi di cosa diavolo si lamentano i tifosi interisti???Raccolgono quello che seminano....Senza contare che poi sappiamo tutti in che squadra è andato a giocare Cassano e soprattutto sappiamo come si è comportato..


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

Non dico che hanno fatto bene per i cori ma e cosi, pure loro non si sono tirati indietro anzi hanno fatto peggio con gattuso (anche se solo con uno striscione), gattuso ha rischiato la vista milito mica e morto oh ha subito un brutto infortunio mica e l'unico ne stanno facendo un tramma.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Il gol di ieri su punizione, da youtube


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

Vaiii mario  vedere rosicare gli intertristi non ha prezzo, e ma ieri e contro il cagliari hai giocato male oh non hai fatto niente quindi non si devono preoccupare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Non si segnava su punizioni da Ibra con il Palermo(?).


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Il massimo sarebbe un gol decisivo tra qualche giorno.......


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lo ribadisco. secondo me di ibra non ha nulla. continuo a pensare che somiglia a Gullit.



Mai visto giocare dal vivo Gullit ma solo su youtube. Per me sono due giocatori totalmente opposti e personalmente considero anch'io Balotelli più simile a Ibra. D'altronde lui stesso ha detto di ispirarsi per stile di gioco allo svedese.


----------



## de sica (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non si segnava su punizioni da Ibra con il Palermo(?).



Cagliari mr


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Mai visto Mario giocare così per i compagni, che bei passaggi !!


Tanta roba se salta fuori che questo ha anche visione di gioco.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ha bisogno di lavorare con la squadra, di allenarsi. Sono molto curioso di vederlo la prossima stagione, quando sarà perfettamente inserito.


----------



## jaws (16 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me la società dovrebbe iniziare a chiedere un po' di tutela da parte degli arbitri verso Balotelli, sia col Cagliari che ieri i difensori hanno fatto moltissimi falli intenzionali su Balotelli con il chiaro scopo di farlo innervosire e di sperare in una sua reazione.
Il fatto che Coda ieri sia riuscito a terminare la partita senza essere ammonito è assolutamente inconcepibile


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo me la società dovrebbe iniziare a chiedere un po' di tutela da parte degli arbitri verso Balotelli, sia col Cagliari che ieri i difensori hanno fatto moltissimi falli intenzionali su Balotelli con il chiaro scopo di farlo innervosire e di sperare in una sua reazione.
> Il fatto che Coda ieri sia riuscito a terminare la partita senza essere ammonito è assolutamente inconcepibile



Concordo. Ma in Italia gli arbitraggi funzionano in modo strano, se vai ad esempio in Inghilterra lasciano correre molto di più il gioco ed i contrasti, ma una cosa che non tollerano sono le furbate.

Ieri sera ho visto ammonizioni per contrati di gioco normali e non ne ho viste per trattenute, manate o simili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma in Italia gli arbitraggi funzionano in modo strano, se vai ad esempio in Inghilterra lasciano correre molto di più il gioco ed i contrasti, ma una cosa che non tollerano sono le furbate.
> 
> Ieri sera ho visto ammonizioni per contrati di gioco normali e non ne ho viste per trattenute, manate o simili.


Perché in Inghilterra hanno una corretta visione delle cose, infatti un contrasto anche se duro non lo sanzionano perché fa parte del gioco, le furbate non fanno parte del gioco e quindi le sanzionano. Da noi sono impressionabili, non capiscono che una scorretta manata possa essere più grave di un duro ma corretto contrasto di gioco, è la mentalità ad essere sbagliata.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo me la società dovrebbe iniziare a chiedere un po' di tutela da parte degli arbitri verso Balotelli, sia col Cagliari che ieri i difensori hanno fatto moltissimi falli intenzionali su Balotelli con il chiaro scopo di farlo innervosire e di sperare in una sua reazione.
> Il fatto che Coda ieri sia riuscito a terminare la partita senza essere ammonito è assolutamente inconcepibile



Infatti,Mario deve solo restare calmo,anche se non è facile quando becchi pugni,manate,ti bucano le gambe con i tacchetti.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché in Inghilterra hanno una corretta visione delle cose, infatti un contrasto anche se duro non lo sanzionano perché fa parte del gioco, le furbate non fanno parte del gioco e quindi le sanzionano. Da noi sono impressionabili, non capiscono che una scorretta manata possa essere più grave di un duro ma corretto contrasto di gioco, è la mentalità ad essere sbagliata.



E in Europa il metro di giudizio è quello, standard inglese su per giu. Purtroppo è questo ciò che viene insegnato all'arbitro italiano. Come in area di rigore, le trattenute che si vedono da noi non ci sono da nessun'altra parte, questa la verità. In UK in area ci sono normali contatti fisici, qua da noi si fa wrestling.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Febbraio 2013)

Poco tutelato dagli arbitri?! Sarà,ma intanto ieri l'ha mandato a quel paese 3 volte e ci fosse uno che lo faccia notare.....mah


----------



## jaws (16 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Poco tutelato dagli arbitri?! Sarà,ma intanto ieri l'ha mandato a quel paese 3 volte e ci fosse uno che lo faccia notare.....mah



Qualcuno ha fatto notare la ferita sulla guancia di Balotelli? Non credo che se la sia fatta da solo
Qualcuno ha fatto notare la gomitata sulla schiena che Coda ha dato a Balotelli?
Qualcuno ha fatto notare il contropiede del primo tempo in cui eravamo 3 contro 2 fino a quando un difensore ha buttato a terra Balotelli e Niang è stato costretto a tirare perchè non aveva più compagni a cui passare la palla?

Ieri il Parma avrebbe dovuto finire il primo tempo in 10 e la partita in 9


----------



## prebozzio (16 Febbraio 2013)

Però sulla questione dei vaff. all'arbitro ha ragione: se becca quello che (giustamente, a rigor di regolamento) si incavola e lo espelle è tutta la squadra a venire penalizzata, certi atteggiamenti sono inammissibili da professionisti. Sneijder fu espulso in un derby per questo motivo, non possiamo rischiare la stessa fine.


----------



## Milangirl (16 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Però sulla questione dei vaff. all'arbitro ha ragione: se becca quello che (giustamente, a rigor di regolamento) si incavola e lo espelle è tutta la squadra a venire penalizzata, certi atteggiamenti sono inammissibili da professionisti. Sneijder fu espulso in un derby per questo motivo, non possiamo rischiare la stessa fine.


quoto! anche se è difficile bisognerebbe tenere la bocca chiusa ...


----------



## Dexter (16 Febbraio 2013)

guardate che balotelli manda a quel paese l'arbitro quando si gira  anche ieri


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

E' vero, quella è un aspetto che deve necessariamente essere migliorato. Ed infatti Allegri gli ha urlato più volta "Stai calmo". Se becchi l'arbitro severo resti in 10. E non puoi manco lamentarti.


----------



## Prinz (16 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli con Gullit non c'entra proprio un cavolo


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

Anche secondo me c'entra poco con Gullit. L'olandese è stato un giocatore unico nel suo genere, un giocatore a tutto campo che ha ricoperto quasi i tutti ruoli (tranne quello del portiere). Quando andò allo Samp Eriksson lo schierò difensore centrale. Era un giocatore totale, di straordinaria forza fisica (molto ma molto più di Balotelli).


----------



## jaws (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero, quella è un aspetto che deve necessariamente essere migliorato. Ed infatti Allegri gli ha urlato più volta "Stai calmo". Se becchi l'arbitro severo resti in 10. E non puoi manco lamentarti.



Un arbitro severo avrebbe mandato Coda negli spogliatoi molto presto e a quel punto si suppone che Balotelli non avrebbe avuto motivo di lamentarsi con l'arbitro stesso.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Balotelli con Gullit non c'entra proprio un cavolo



Gullit era un grande in ogni dove

DENTRO il campo

FUORI dal campo con le donzelle 

FUORI dal campo con la musica e l'impegno anti-apartheid


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli secondo me non c'entra nulla ne con Gullit ne con Ibrahimovic. A chi assomiglia? Non mi viene in mente nessuno francamente, lo vedo abbastanza unico nel suo genere.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Belrusconi a Radio Lombardia su Mario Balotelli:"ha avuto un inizio fortunato. Speriamo che continui così e che soprattutto si comporti bene"."Mentre in allenamento e in campo è irreprensibile, poi quando è fuori, forse a seguito anche di provocazioni, qualche volta esagera. Noi gli stiamo vicini con affetto e cerchiamo - ha spiegato Berlusconi - di non farlo più esagerare". Super Mario non è solo un calciatore, ma "è diventato un fenomeno, è un centravanti che - ha concluso il presidente - è una star, ferma il traffico in giro per Milano".


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me c'entra poco con Gullit. L'olandese è stato un giocatore unico nel suo genere, un giocatore a tutto campo che ha ricoperto quasi i tutti ruoli (tranne quello del portiere). Quando andò allo Samp Eriksson lo schierò difensore centrale. Era un giocatore totale, di straordinaria forza fisica (molto ma molto più di Balotelli).



Con la fisicità di gullit credo non sia mai esistito nessuno, nemmeno sheva che era una locomotiva lanciata. Era uno che con qualsiasi parte del corpo colpisse il pallone faceva paura, Ibra è pericoloso con entrambi i piedi ma di testa è scarso ad esempio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ripeto, secondo me solo Karim Benzema ha un gioco simile al suo, anche se al momento Mario è in grande crescita mentre il franco algerino lo vedo in un pericoloso calo.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, secondo me solo Karim Benzema ha un gioco simile al suo, anche se al momento Mario è in grande crescita mentre il franco algerino lo vedo in un pericoloso calo.



Benzema è un Trezeguet con un tiro meno potente ma una maggiore attitudine al gioco collettivo.


----------



## tequilad (18 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli è atipico, difficile trovare paragoni.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gullit?Gullit?Gullit?

chi sta parlando del mio mito?

hahahahaaa.....

Balo è un giocatore immenso che in questo Milan deve essere un trascinatore totale.....il gol su punizione è stato un gesto tecnico immenso e la sicurezza che ha lo rende un fenomeno!!

Il fenomeno o il campione (come piace chiamarlo a me) è colui che fa di prassi quello che gli altri fanno sporadicamente e lui per tutto il tempo che resta in campo fa cose favolose!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Benzema è un Trezeguet con un tiro meno potente ma una maggiore attitudine al gioco collettivo.



Mannò dai con David non c'entra nulla, quello era l'opportunista per eccellenza (insieme a Klose), Karim ha classe, dribbling, tiro da fuori, partecipa alla manovra...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Video da youtube:


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Febbraio 2013)

Questo Blake è uno dei videomaker calcisitici più bravi. Per il resto mi auguro che vada come la voce narrante lascia intendere.


----------



## DannySa (18 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Questo Blake è uno dei videomaker calcisitici più bravi. Per il resto mi auguro che vada come la voce narrante lascia intendere.



Da paura veramente, il migliore.


----------



## honestsimula (19 Febbraio 2013)

non penso di dire una bestemmia se dico che questo Balo in forma e' piu' incisivo di Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Sheldon92 (19 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non penso di dire una bestemmia se dico che questo Balo in forma e' piu' incisivo di Ibrahimovic.



Calma...


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non penso di dire una bestemmia se dico che questo Balo in forma e' piu' incisivo di Ibrahimovic.



Insomma dai, le età sono molto diverse ed è anche normale che ad oggi Ibra sia ben più decisivo di Mario. Ibra rimane comunque di altra pasta, per ora.


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma questo esultasse in campo un decimo di quanto fa sugli spalti..era SCATENATO! La cosa più bella fuori dal rettangolo è stato vederlo tifare come un pazzo!


----------



## Snake (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ma chi è che diceva che la fidanzata è un cesso? Vedendola oggi sugli spalti a me pare una gran fi-ga  e ho già qualche idea di come festeggerà il balo stanotte


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma chi è che diceva che la fidanzata è un cesso? Vedendola oggi sugli spalti a me pare una gran fi-ga  e ho già qualche idea di come festeggerà il balo stanotte



Sono quelli che di solito si bombano Bar Refaeli e Kate Upton


----------



## Snake (21 Febbraio 2013)

scommetto che più di qualcuno gli ha palpato il kulo


----------



## Harvey (21 Febbraio 2013)

Eroe


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> scommetto che più di qualcuno gli ha palpato il kulo



Robinho sicuramente no


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Avevo "paura" che si mettesse a bombarla da dietro al fischio finale con orgasmo annesso.XD


----------



## DannySa (21 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Avevo "paura" che si mettesse a bombarla da dietro al fischio finale con orgasmo annesso.XD



Rappresentava lo stato d'animo di tutti, ovvio.


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Rappresentava lo stato d'animo di tutti, ovvio.



Sì ma penso che non ci avrebbe fatto piacere, mezzo stadio l'avrebbe picchiato per fregargli il posto.XD


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

e' stato spettacolare vederlo esultare...grandissimo


----------



## prebozzio (21 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo con giacca da pottino e cappellino alla moda, secondo tempo in giaccone del Milan e berretto.

Fantastica la sua esultanza! Facesse così anche per festeggiare i suoi gol


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' stato spettacolare vederlo esultare...grandissimo



vero!!!!!esulta piu in tribuna di quando segna lui in campo!!!Tutto stupendo ieri sera!!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Febbraio 2013)

cuore rossonero!


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Eroe



Cuore rossonero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

chissà con lui come sarebbe finita


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mi è piaciuto tantissimo come ha vissuto la partita, avesse giocato in qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe guardato il cellulare 90 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

grande mario, show pure quando e fuori


----------



## Prinz (22 Febbraio 2013)

Espulsione quotata a 1,06. Troverà un ambiente infuocato e lui non è esattamente un maestro del self control. Speriamo riesca a controllarsi e a convogliare positivamente le sue sensazioni sul campo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Daje Mario,purgali!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Mario facci IL regalo....


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mario facci IL regalo....



Daje Blu,diffondi l'ottimismo nel 3d del derby.Siamo tutti con te.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Daje Blu,diffondi l'ottimismo nel 3d del derby.Siamo tutti con te.



.....difficile convertire tanti pessimisti cronici, l'importante è che ci crediamo noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....difficile convertire tanti pessimisti cronici, l'importante è che ci crediamo noi.



E allora ci pensiamo noi 2 a tutti gli auto-.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Non credo che segnerà... c'è troppa aspettativa...
Più probabile segni sapata


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo che segnerà... c'è troppa aspettativa...
> Più probabile segni sapata



Magari Muntari....


----------



## Canonista (22 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me si sfiorerà la rissa in parecchie occasioni.
L'Inter è infuocata perché sta facendo schifo e se la prende con Berlusconi...i nostri giocatori non sono molto inclini alla diplomazia, specie alcuni (in ordine, secondo me, dal più pericoloso: Muntari>Mexès>Balotelli).

Ma spero di rompere il coolo a questi bast.ardi ******.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Magari Muntari....


Magari Pazzini, abbiamo un bel po' di elementi che li farebbero rosicare.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari Pazzini, abbiamo un bel po' di elementi che li farebbero rosicare.



.....ok, ma un gol decisovo di chi sappiamo noi sarebbe l'apoteosi.....


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo: "Balotelli è un buono, un personaggio positivo"

Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## runner (23 Febbraio 2013)

tutti quelli che lo conoscono dicono che è un bravo ragazzo.....

la stampa lo condanna per qualsiasi cosa......

a voi le conclusioni!!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> tutti quelli che lo conoscono dicono che è un bravo ragazzo.....
> 
> la stampa lo condanna per qualsiasi cosa......
> 
> a voi le conclusioni!!



.....i giornali cercano di vendere, a loro non interessa la verità.


----------



## CesareGianniFrancoPaolo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari Pazzini, abbiamo un bel po' di elementi che li farebbero rosicare.



Pazzini non ci sarà, a quanto pare è indisponibile.


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera male. Anche sfortunato ma almeno poteva correre un pò di più verso la fine visto che in CL non ha giocato... dall'altra parte Guarin correva...


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non ha fatto bene, avesse buttato dentro una delle due occasioni staremmo parlando probabilmente di tutt'altro.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ci ha provato. Peccato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato per le due occasioni del primo tempo,sopratutto per il colpo di testa che era abbastanza semplice.


----------



## smallball (24 Febbraio 2013)

non mi sento di condannarlo,grande Handanovic


----------



## robs91 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Prestazione deludente,soprattutto nel secondo tempo.
Ha 22 anni ma gioca come se ne avesse 35,troppo statico.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> non mi sento di condannarlo,grande Handanovic



Ad avercelo noi un portiere così .....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

No, la seconda occasione doveva spaccare la porta e gliel'ha passata ad Handanovic.

Secondo tempo inguardabile, gioca per se stesso e non fa salire la squadra mezza volta

Se un paio di fischi ti fanno giocare male, guardati i derby di Ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

è stato sfortunato ma ha avuto 3 occasioni per segnare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Febbraio 2013)

Prestazione insufficiente, ma ha trovato davanti un Handaonvic clamoroso stasera. Alla prossima


----------



## Nivre (24 Febbraio 2013)

Si è mangiato l'impossibile oggi. Bastava che mettesse almeno una dentro, ALMENO UNA, è il derby era nostro.


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Male ma molto male secondo tempo e' sparito completamente nervoso malissimo imparare da ibra come si giocano i derby


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Si è mangiato l'impossibile oggi. Bastava che mettesse almeno una dentro, ALMENO UNA, è il derby era nostro.



Handanovic ha fatto un miracolo....non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Snake (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sul colpo di testa ha fatto un miracolo Handa ma se n'è mangiati altri due di gol


----------



## Graxx (24 Febbraio 2013)

segnava sul colpo di testa veniva giù lo stadio..che parata handanovic...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Capita.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sul colpo di testa ha fatto un miracolo Handa ma se n'è mangiati altri due di gol




Ok ma se noi concediamo certi gol hai voglia a stare a discutere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Graxx ha scritto:


> segnava sul colpo di testa veniva giù lo stadio..che parata handanovic...



Esattamente, altro che critiche.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato oggi ha steccato ma sono già felice che ha tenuto a tutto credevo si facesse espellere.


----------



## Nivre (24 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Handanovic ha fatto un miracolo....non dimentichiamolo.



Sul colpo di testa si... ma ha avuto altri due occasioni CLAMOROSE. Se metteva dentro almeno una' la partita era bella che finità.

Sono incaz.zato nero


----------



## hiei87 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ci sta di steccare una partita, a maggior ragione se pensiamo che non fosse stato per un grande Handanovic avrebbe timbrato anche stavolta.
Deve imparare però a non farsi condizionare dall'ambiente che gli sta intorno...stasera mi è sembrato palese, soprattutto nel 2° tempo, che i fischi lo hanno innervosito troppo.
E' giovane e avrà tempo e modo di farlo. Per diventare un campione vero ha bisogno di maturare in questo senso....


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Sul colpo di testa si... ma ha avuto altri due occasioni CLAMOROSE. Se metteva dentro almeno una' la partita era bella che finità.
> 
> Sono incaz.zato nero



... [MENTION=151]Nivre[/MENTION] sul fatto che la partita sarebbe finita non si può dire vista la nostra difesa inaffidabile.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Febbraio 2013)

balo ha sofferto molto l'ambiente...la cosa importante e che non si è fatto espellere e cadere nelle provocazioni....comunque nel primo tempo è stato molto pericoloso!


----------



## Snake (24 Febbraio 2013)

I suoi due errori valgono tanto quanto la cappella di Mexes sul gol di Schelotto poi con questo non intendo fargli un processo


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Meno colpi di tacco a centrocampo la prossima volta.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> I suoi due errori valgono tanto quanto la cappella di Mexes sul gol di Schelotto poi con questo non intendo fargli un processo



....senza la "perla" di Mexes i tre punti erano nostri, comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tassotti a MC: "Contenti di come abbiamo giocato. Balotelli ha una classe eccelsa"


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

ha fatto pena proprio come ha giocato, aldilà dei gol mangiati (non da lui)


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

E' vero, ha aiutato poco, ha fatto salire poco la squadra, ha messo giu pochi palloni, ha preso pochi falli. Può capitare, sentiva tanto la partita ed i gol sbagliati non l'hanno mentalmente aiutato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Non sarà l'ultima partita che steccherà.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> I suoi due errori valgono tanto quanto la cappella di Mexes sul gol di Schelotto poi con questo non intendo fargli un processo



Quoto,sono errori che alla fine pesano come l'errore pacchiano di Mexes.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

El Shaarawy è molto più avanti,in ogni senso


----------



## runner (25 Febbraio 2013)

è solo il primo derby che ha giocato.....

c' è tempo!!


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mah io credo che Balotelli continuerà a fare qualche errore in azione (i rigori non sono un problema) nelle partite decisive, mica ha la freddezza di Van Basten. Già ora è anni luce avanti a gente come Robben sotto quel punto di vista.


----------



## Canonista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Brutta partita per lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Raiola riferisce che aveva 38 di febbre


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si pero ieri c'èra Handanovic importa uno dei migliori al mondo, mica amelia o abbiati


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fossero entrati quei 3 palloni sarebbe stata tripletta e staremmo parlando di un super balotelli


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

E' stato sfortunato, con un pizzico di fortuna in più avrebbe fatto doppietta dai...


----------



## Canonista (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Fossero entrati quei 3 palloni sarebbe stata tripletta e staremmo parlando di un super balotelli



Appunto, ma non sono entrati.

Se Pazzini dopo la tripletta era reputato super, perché non si può farlo con Balotelli?


Handanovic andava preso.


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non oso immaginare gli insulti a Pazzini se li avesse sbagliati lui quei gol


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare gli insulti a Pazzini se li avesse sbagliati lui quei gol



Vero


----------



## MisterBet (26 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini non sarebbe stato insultato perchè semplicemente non ci sarebbe neanche arrivato su quei palloni e quindi non avrebbe sbagliato


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Pazzini non sarebbe stato insultato perchè semplicemente non ci sarebbe neanche arrivato su quei palloni e quindi non avrebbe sbagliato



Pazzini come le spose, si fa sempre aspettare


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport sottolinea che Balotelli è rimasto a Milanello con i compagni pur avendo avuto da Allegri il permesso di tornare e a casa.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport sottolinea che Balotelli è rimasto a Milanello con i compagni pur avendo avuto da Allegri il permesso di tornare e a casa.



Questo non fa notizia, se si ferma a bere il caffè e a fianco c'è una bella ragazza però si monta il caso.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo non fa notizia, se si ferma a bere il caffè e a fianco c'è una bella ragazza però si monta il caso.



...ovvio, le notizie negative hanno sempre più seguito....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

si ragazzi è normalissimo...cmq fa piacere che Mario è rimasto con la squadra


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

A parte tutto ci sta, anche se è la partita decisiva è giusto non rischiarlo e dare un po' di spazio a Pazzini, sia mai che becchi la serata buona.
Spero torni Niang titolare perché Boateng davanti con Pazzini titolare l'ho sempre visto malissimo.


----------



## Principe (2 Marzo 2013)

Be' segnali di cambiamento cmq , se voleva poteva farsi un giro invece essere rimasto vuol dire che voleva star vicino ai compagni e recuperare il più in fretta possibile , normale per un grande professionista ma considerando quel che si dice mi viene da sottolineare


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A parte tutto ci sta, anche se è la partita decisiva è giusto non rischiarlo e dare un po' di spazio a Pazzini, sia mai che becchi la serata buona.
> Spero torni Niang titolare perché Boateng davanti con Pazzini titolare l'ho sempre visto malissimo.



Beh la miglior partita l'ha fatta con lui in campo,anche se credo che il tutto non sia connessa,data l'inutilità di Pazzini.Forse stasera potrebbe essere utile Giampaoletto.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Bah questo salta pure genova a quanto pare... potevamo risparmiare pazzini per la partita della vita martedi.... che balle


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah questo salta pure genova a quanto pare... potevamo risparmiare pazzini per la partita della vita martedi.... che balle



Beh,per me martedì non sarà un problema di energie,poi giocano 4 giorni prima e il Barca se non sbaglio gioca sabato.Comunque Balo per la trasferta di Genova,potrebbe recuperare per la panchina.


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2013)

Peccato, a Genova ci sarebbe servito.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,per me martedì non sarà un problema di energie,poi giocano 4 giorni prima e il Barca se non sbaglio gioca sabato.Comunque Balo per la trasferta di Genova*,potrebbe recuperare per la panchina*.



 [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] con tutto il rispetto tu non ne azzechi una quando si tratta di recuperi, perche lo hai detto?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] Ho riportato solo il pensiero del pelatone.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

....è sono 5.....credo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Ci vogliono i calci per fermare KC  spaccagli il muso Costante 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

 ma che ***** ?


----------



## The Ripper (8 Marzo 2013)

l'avevo detto agli amici in radio che avrebbe segnato balotelli e che vincevamo 2-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

qualcuno ha visto bene l'esultanza ? l'ho visto impiantarsi e fare un gesto con la mano ma non si è visto bene, essendo di schiena. 

sembrava un'esultanza "alla matri", ma non credo che balo copii le esultanze altrui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

bravo Balo decisivo pure da infortunato...come Zlatan


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Marzo 2013)

Godo.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Una belva


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

suma in telecronaca: "ieri bale, oggi balo."


----------



## Nivre (8 Marzo 2013)

L'esultanza


----------



## peppe75 (8 Marzo 2013)

grandioso come sempre....lo hanno malmenato in tutti i modi...peccato che non lo abbiamo in champions!


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2013)

Che spavento al suo gol, a premium hanno inquadrato piu volte il giudice della porta e faccio nooo l'hanno annullato invece no  vai mario e siamo a 5 in 5 partite


----------



## Harvey (8 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> suma in telecronaca: "ieri bale, oggi balo."



Seria?  Voglio il videoooo


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Marzo 2013)

Anche quando non sembra essere in grande giornata (giova ricordare che torna da un infortunio) ci mette sempre lo zampino. Fenomeno!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Seria?  Voglio il videoooo



sisi, anzi l'ha ripetuto anche più di una volta.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha visto bene l'esultanza ? l'ho visto impiantarsi e fare un gesto con la mano ma non si è visto bene, essendo di schiena.
> 
> sembrava un'esultanza "alla matri", ma non credo che balo copii le esultanze altrui.



Ha fatto il gesto "2 a 0" verso i tifosi genoani. Idolo!


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

5 gol in 5 partite, considerando che questa l'ha fatta da subentrato ha una media da un gol ogni tot minuti inferiori ai 90'. Comunque il discorso è semplice, lasciare anche solo un metro di spazio a lui sul destro in area di rigore e augurarsi che non segni è come uscire nudi sulla neve a -10 e pensare di non prendere freddo. Se tira di potenza e prende la porta non ce n'é per nessuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 5 gol in 5 partite, considerando che questa l'ha fatta da subentrato ha una media da un gol ogni tot minuti inferiori ai 90'. Comunque il discorso è semplice, lasciare anche solo un metro di spazio a lui sul destro in area di rigore e augurarsi che non segni è come uscire nudi sulla neve a -10 e pensare di non prendere freddo. *Se tira di potenza e prende la porta non ce n'é per nessuno*.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Seria?  Voglio il videoooo


----------



## prebozzio (9 Marzo 2013)

Grande Mario. L'intervento di Granqvist era da rosso per me.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

Io voglio vedere Balotelli la prossima stagione, questa ormai è un pò cosi cosi, se lavora con noi fin dall'inizio può diventare devastante.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Segnava pure contro l'Inter se in porta non c'èra Handanovic.

Comunque in Inghiterra c'è un rosik generale. Sul daily mail non fanno che dedicarli un post ogni volta e sotto i commenti rosichi ahahahahhahaha GODO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io voglio vedere Balotelli la prossima stagione, questa ormai è un pò cosi cosi, se lavora con noi fin dall'inizio può diventare devastante.


Mario allo 0% ha deciso una partita ieri, non oso immaginare Mario al 100%.


----------



## smallball (9 Marzo 2013)

nonostante una condizione mooolto approssimativa e' stato ancora una volta decisivo...grandeee


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2013)

quanto gli rompono i commentatori oh svogliato dove ? vergogna


----------



## Harvey (9 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


>



 Eroe!


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2013)

Ieri aveva iniziato con lo spirito sbagliato. Svogliato e abulico. Poi un tiro pericoloso, un goal e tanti spirito di sacrificio. Alla fine il tener palla per far rifiatare la squadra e subire falli per spezzare il gioco. Anche una grande apertura per Niang che non ne ha approfittato perche' stremato. Una prova di maturity' importante. Meno appariscente ma molta sostanza


----------



## runner (9 Marzo 2013)

Grandissimo Balo che segna il gol della tranquillità......sempre decisivo anche quando non è in forma!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto che hanno dato 4000 euro di multa ai gobbi per i cori contro Balotelli ma ancora non hanno finito?  posso capire se fossero quelli dell'inter o comunque squadre che lottano per lo stesso obbiettivo ma questi ?  sembra quasi che rosicano che mario sia tornato in italia e da noi pazzesco


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Marzo 2013)

ai laziali che fanno il saluto romano squalificano il campo per 2 giornate...i gobbi sono mesi che vanno avanti con cori razzisti su balotelli,napoletani etc e non fanno nulla se non dare multe che non portano a nulla


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Per ora un gol ogni 85'

Non mi aspettavo potesse segnare così tanto da subito...


Senza rigori uno ogni 141'.

Na bestia


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Quanto ci è mancato questa sera.....


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2013)

E' di gran lunga il nostro attaccante più forte. Se avesse potuto giocare...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' di gran lunga il nostro attaccante più forte. Se avesse potuto giocare...



....lo farà il prossimo anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

con lui vincevamo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con lui vincevamo



........certo qualcosa in più avremmo combinato...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ........certo qualcosa in più avremmo combinato...



ma anche con Pazzini...Portanova se ti prendo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli vale tre-quattro El Shaarawy.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Con Mario non andavamo fuori.


----------



## Sheldon92 (12 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli vale tre-quattro El Shaarawy.



Non sono per nulla d'accordo. 
1) Giocano in ruoli differenti e con caratteristiche differenti.
2) Balotelli deve ancora dimostrare le sue reali capacità, soprattutto in Champions.
3) La "testa" di Stephan vale 20-30 Balotelli.

A parer mio non sono così distanti in termine di qualità e classe.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli vale tre-quattro El Shaarawy.



No, Non sono d'accordo. El Sharawy fino a oggi ha fatto meglio di Balotelli.

Balotelli ha più talento. Ma sembra sempre giocare a 40%/50% delle sue capacità quando Elsha da sempre il massimo.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Confrontare Balotelli con El Shaarawy non so a cosa porti. Meno male li abbiamo entrambi noi, ed hanno 20 e 22 anni.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Confrontare Balotelli con El Shaarawy non so a cosa porti. Meno male li abbiamo entrambi noi, ed hanno 20 e 22 anni.



Esatto


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2013)

Prendi per mano la squadra in questo momento di difficoltà Mario.


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> No, Non sono d'accordo. El Sharawy fino a oggi ha fatto meglio di Balotelli.
> 
> *Balotelli ha più talento. M*a sembra sempre giocare a 40%/50% delle sue capacità quando Elsha da sempre il massimo.



NO. El fin ora ha dimostrato tanto se non di più quanto lui nelle giovanili era anche più decisivo


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con Mario non andavamo fuori.



Secondo me andava fuori lui dopo 15'


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

di sicuro di El Sharaawy non impressiona il piede vellutato, ma l'umiltà e il sacrificio che ci mette, e per un ragazzo della sua età è molto raro.
Balotelli ha mezzi tecnici superiori, ma di questi non te ne fai nulla se non hai la testa a posto.
Diciamo che se Balo avesse la mentalità di El Sha, sarebbe il giocatore piu forte del Mondo dopo Messi.

Ma comunque noi li abbiamo entrambi e secondo me si completano benissimo, speriamo di vederli a lungo con la nostra maglia, e di vederli soprattutto trionfare con i nostri colori gia dall'anno prossimo


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli adesso sarà si e no al 50% come condizione fisica. Ha bisogno di lavorare duramente. Sono convinto possa fare molto di più di quello che sta facendo.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

E' un giocatore troppo superiore per questa Serie A


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2013)

senza di lui non andremmo nemmeno in Europa League


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Per me è sprecato in serie A uno così.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Bene. Il bello deve ancora arrivare comunque.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Dove saremmo senza Balo?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Marzo 2013)

decisamente il miglior giocatore del campionato italiano attualmente.Per distacco


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> decisamente il miglior giocatore del campionato italiano attualmente.Per distacco



Insomma, distacco...adesso Cavani non che sia scarso. La pasta è la stessa.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Marzo 2013)

ah...aspetto una doppietta con la juve e il napoli...Zuliani a 7 gold come sta rosicà...dice che giovinco ha fatto 11 goal senza rigori ed dai tifosi criticato....noi comunque abbiamo gli attaccanti che hanno segnato di più...ci manca solo Niang...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia SuperMario  avanti cosi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Si è già quasi guadagnato l'ingaggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Decisivo.


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

E' troppo superiore, 7 gol in 6 partite e tutti decisivi.
Diamogli un centrocampo come si deve, 2-3 innesti mirati tra centrocampo e difesa e l'anno prossimo farà ancora meglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

e ora stendi pure il Brasile Mario!


----------



## Nivre (17 Marzo 2013)

In un certo senso è anche più decisivo di Ibra.

Ma che rigore ha tirato?


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

7 goals in 6 partita per SuperMario. Manca solo un goal nel derby parregiato contro l'Inter..Grazie Balo


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> In un certo senso è anche più decisivo di Ibra.
> 
> Ma che rigore ha tirato?



Assurdo, è troppo forte, prima di tirare il rigore ha guardato l'angolo dove voleva tirare e il portiere l'ha capito, risultato? gol e freddezza totale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2013)

Chissa su rosicarefans che diranno  quando è arrivato mi ricordo bene che dicevano in tanti 

"Tanto vedrete sto qui passerà tutti i giorni nei pub con la movida milanese, ci saranno solo grane per il Milan"

e si proprio grane ma per gli avversari


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Insomma, distacco...adesso Cavani non che sia scarso. La pasta è la stessa.



la pasta è la stessa e sono d'accordo.Ma balo lo vedo molto piu' completo del matador(ha anche 3 anni in meno dell'uruguayano).Cavani è decisivo solo quando fa gol,mario sa fare tutto invece


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> ah...aspetto una doppietta con la juve e il napoli...Zuliani a 7 gold come sta rosicà...dice che giovinco ha fatto 11 goal senza rigori ed dai tifosi criticato....noi comunque abbiamo gli attaccanti che hanno segnato di più...ci manca solo Niang...


non ha calcolato che balotelli ha fatto 6 partite mentre giovinco le ha giocate quasi tutte tra campionato coppa e champions.XD


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

E' disumano. In Italia è il giocatore più dominante.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Spero che farà la stessa cosa in Nazionale Una doppietta per battera il Brasile


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2013)

Mi vien male a pensare che Martedi con questo passavamo. Meglio che non ci pensi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi vien male a pensare che Martedi con questo passavamo. Meglio che non ci pensi



...pensa al futuro. Passeremo il prossimo anno.


----------



## Graxx (17 Marzo 2013)

certo che cedere quel rottame di Pato per 15 milioni cash e prendere Balotelli a 20 milioni in 6 rate è stato un colpo mostruoso...bravo Galliani..di Balo che dire...non c'è niente da dire...deve entrare solo di più negli schemi e in partita...oggi in questo senso mi è piaciuto più delle altre volte...


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Fosse alla juve con i meccanismi e gli schemi che hanno,farebbe 40 gol in campionato sicuri


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

E' un giocatore che con la Serie A non c'entra nulla. Infatti ancora mi chiedo come abbiamo fatto a riportarlo in Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore che con la Serie A non c'entra nulla. Infatti ancora mi chiedo come abbiamo fatto a riportarlo in Italia.




Voleva tornare dalla sua famiglia.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Più, nel suo comportamento è perfetto per il momento


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Marzo 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Non sono per nulla d'accordo.
> 1) Giocano in ruoli differenti e con caratteristiche differenti.
> 2) Balotelli deve ancora dimostrare le sue reali capacità, soprattutto in Champions.
> 3) La "testa" di Stephan vale 20-30 Balotelli.
> ...




concordo con te!!mario può diventare un fenomeno ma stephan ha la testa....che oltre ai piedi gioca un ruolo determinante!!è una fortuna che li abbiamo entrambi questo si ...xkè tra qualche anno anche se ora mario è considerato il nostro miglior giocatore non so se le gerarchie sarenno ancora cosi.Io credo tanto in stephan...ci ha tenuto a galla per tutto il girone di andata,e come lo ha fatto...cioè giocava da solo!!per me è stato grandioso...ho letto che qualcuno ha scritto che elsha non si riconosce dal piede vellutato...bè dico solo di andare a rivedere i gol di quest anno...quello col catania,zenit e l ultimo nel derby....per non parlare dell assit magistrale per muntari contro il barca.Ha classe è palese.Grazie mario per oggi,un altra doppietta col chievo magari...a verona è sempre dura.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

1 gol ogni circa 75'.


Un mostro.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Gran gol questa sera....


----------



## Tobi (21 Marzo 2013)

Sovrasta chiunque


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

d e v a s t a n t e


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

anche oggi ha fatto la differenza


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Campione e se ne avrà voglia può diventare uno dei più forti al mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Campione e se ne avrà voglia può diventare uno dei più forti al mondo.



Secondo me è nel posto giusto, il Milan, per diventarlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è nel posto giusto, il Milan, per diventarlo.



e penso che l'ha capito pure lui


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Marzo 2013)

Quello che gli serviva era andare in una squadra dove fosse al centro del progetto, per farlo responsabilizzare e sentire importante. Questo non poteva succedere quando giocava con ibrahimovic prima e aguero dzeko e tevez poi. Se non fa il salto di qualita' con noi allora non lo fara' mai piu'


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Marzo 2013)

Manco si rende conto di quanto è forte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Marzo 2013)

Ogni partita potrebbe fare almeno 2/3 gol in più di quelli che fa. Deve imparare a sfruttare meglio le occasioni


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Buffon: "Balotelli? Anche se non avesse fatto gol sarebbe stato da premiare. E' stato bello, quasi commovente il modo in cui si è sacrificato per aiutare la squadra".
Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Sheldon92 (22 Marzo 2013)

Pagherei per vedere la faccia di Zuliani al gol di SuperMario.  "Ehh ma Giovinco è più forte...Quagliarella segna di più..."


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Marzo 2013)

Elsha è fortissimo, ma cazz0 io mi chiedo se le partite di Balotelli le vedete. 

Meno male che ce l'abbiamo noi, ripeto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Marzo 2013)

ha un potenziale enorme,potrebbe davvero diventare il terzo attaccante piu' forte al mondo(dopo messi e ronaldo) se solo lo volesse


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Marzo 2013)

Gli interisti su interfans rosicano in una maniera indecente...ahahahaha


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ha un potenziale enorme,potrebbe davvero diventare il terzo attaccante piu' forte al mondo(dopo messi e ronaldo) se solo lo volesse



Non credo, se lo vuole, abbia niente in meno di Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Gli interisti su interfans rosicano in una maniera indecente...ahahahaha



Però devo dire che oramai,pur rosicando,ammettono che è un gran calciatore.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2013)

Mio padre interista il 30 gennaio scorso, quand'è stato ufficializzato il trasferimento s'è mangiato le mani, ma tanto lo sapeva sarebbe andata a finire cosi già anni fa.


----------



## Harvey (22 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non credo, se lo vuole, abbia niente in meno di Cristiano Ronaldo.



Secondo me atleticamente Ronaldo è fuori dalla sua portata, c'è però da dire che potenzialmente sotto certi aspetti potrebbe diventare persino migliore.


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2013)

ora dirò questa cosa e prontamente domani farà la cavolata  MA mi sembra abbia finalmente deciso di cambiare registro,e di affermarsi in definitiva. l'impressione l'ho avuta soprattutto nell'intervista che ha rilasciato alle iene,ma in generale anche dall'atteggiamento in campo,diverso da quello che aveva in premier. mi auguro di non sbagliarmi


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ora dirò questa cosa e prontamente domani farà la cavolata  MA mi sembra abbia finalmente deciso di cambiare registro,e di affermarsi in definitiva. l'impressione l'ho avuta soprattutto nell'intervista che ha rilasciato alle iene,ma in generale anche dall'atteggiamento in campo,diverso da quello che aveva in premier. mi auguro di non sbagliarmi



Ora gioca nel Milan, sa di non poter sprecare questa occasione.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non credo, se lo vuole, abbia niente in meno di Cristiano Ronaldo.



A livello tecnico concordo,ma credo che atleticamente ronaldo sia inarrivabile per chiunque


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Intanto SuperMario manche alla stampa inglese, Tuttosport riporta: I tabloid inglesi nostalgici: ''Mario, quanto ci manchi''


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

È tutto nelle sue mani, può decidere di restare per sempre un incompiuto oppure può decidere di diventare il giocatore più forte del mondo, a lui la scelta.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È tutto nelle sue mani, può decidere di restare per sempre un incompiuto oppure può decidere di diventare il giocatore più forte del mondo, a lui la scelta.



Splendidi non è tutto solo nelle sue mani, deve essere anche ben gestito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi non è tutto solo nelle sue mani, deve essere anche ben gestito.


E cos'è ? Un bambino ? Chiaro che serva il lavoro ambientale ma è grande e vaccinato, parte tutto da lui.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E cos'è ? Un bambino ? Chiaro che serva il lavoro ambientale ma è grande e vaccinato, parte tutto da lui.



Caratterialmente deve maturare (inutile nasconderlo) e per farlo è adesso nel posto giusto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Caratterialmente deve maturare (inutile nasconderlo) e per farlo è adesso nel posto giusto.


Ma dipende sempre da lui, gli è stato dato ciò che desiderava, ogni eventuale fallimento sarà colpa sua.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma dipende sempre da lui, gli è stato dato ciò che desiderava, ogni eventuale fallimento sarà colpa sua.



È chiaro che dipende innanzitutto da lui, ma, come ben sai, l'ambiente ha la sua importanza e non lo crea Balotelli da solo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È chiaro che dipende innanzitutto da lui, ma, come ben sai, l'ambiente ha la sua importanza e non lo crea Balotelli da solo.


L'ambiente è dei più adeguati al mondo, adesso sta solo ed esclusivamente a lui.


----------



## runner (24 Marzo 2013)

ma che gol ha fatto in nazionale?

abbiamo in casa davvero un signor giocatore e mi auguro che abbia sempre la carica giusta


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Marzo 2013)

Io ci andrei cauto con Balo, nel senso che mi guardo bene dall'esaltarlo a dismisura.
E' forte e finora ha fatto bene e non c'è da discutere, ma si mangia spesso qualche gol facile, sintomo di una concentrazione non sempre al 100% dovuta credo più che ai suoi 22 a quel carattere notoriamente molto suscettibile. Ed è questo l' aspetto su cui deve ancora lavorare molto. 
In ogni modo con lui il Milan sia come squadra che come ambiante (a dispetto di quanto molti pensavano), ha fatto uno scatto in avanti non indifferente.
Sin qui è risultato indubbiamente un acquisto determinante.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Marzo 2013)

Ancora gol....


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2013)

doppietta,saro' ripetitivo,d e v a s t a n t e


----------



## DannySa (26 Marzo 2013)

Fa doppiette quando la squadra è in difficoltà e non crea le occasioni nitide che dovrebbe, dicasi fuoriclasse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Marzo 2013)

Fermatelo.


----------



## Sheldon92 (26 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fermatelo.



Non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

10 gol in 8 Partite...Mostro!
ancora non mi rendo conto di quello che sta facendo


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2013)

Due perle di rarissima saggezza prese da inderfans:



> Uno dei migliori rigoristi al mondo nella squadra a cui regalano un rigore a partita. *Tutto qui il fenomeno Balotelli*.





> che tra l'altro dovrebbero fare ripetere visto che si ferma prima di calciare


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Questa le batte tutte:

_Su azione in campionato ha fatto DUE gol , quanti il giocatore che doveva andare a zappare la terra ( Livaja..) _

che poi gol su azione sono 3.Fanno gli sbruffoni ma non sanno nulla.


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Due perle di rarissima saggezza prese da inderfans:


mamma come rosicano


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai Balo facci un gol.....


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Marzo 2013)

Grande Balo..

Se tiene a freno i suoi schizzi nervosi ha un futuro in discesa.


----------



## 2515 (30 Marzo 2013)

giocherà le prossime da diffidato, con la fiorentina non deve assolutamente prendere il giallo.


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

cacchio...speriamo si contenga...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Milan, Allegri: "Balotelli ha qualità eccelse. Il campionato? È lungo"

La Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

pure il Faraone diffidato...mi preoccupa di più Mario


----------



## 2515 (30 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> pure il Faraone diffidato...mi preoccupa di più Mario



il faraone è diffidato dalla partita di andata col catania, tra l'altro è ridicolo che sia diffidato visto che si prese il giallo per simulazione quando aveva subito fallo da rigore.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Marzo 2013)

devastante,fondamentale anche quando non segna.Fa reparto da solo


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Da quando è al Milan ogni vittoria e merito suo. Decisivo come pochi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

Ci sta trascinando...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia il Balo  tutte le punizioni di ieri tutte in porta ha un potenza pazzesca.


----------



## peppe75 (31 Marzo 2013)

che arma in più per questo finale...forza SuperMariooooo!!!!
anche un ottimo tiratore per le punizioni....Tanta Roba tanta roba!!!


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Con un giocatore come Mario non si può non raggiungere la champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2013)

Balo ed El diffidati oh signur  

Speriamo che non prendano giallo contro la fiore... poi contro il nabbule anche se saltano la rube poco importa...

Fiore e napoli sono troppo importanti


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Stephan ormai è diffidato da 3 mesi credo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli lo vedo bello calmo, è da un po' di partite che viene preso a mazzate ma sta sempre zitto e incassa, El Sha è diffidato dalla notte dei tempi, non mi preoccupo.


----------



## 2515 (31 Marzo 2013)

contro la fiorentina so già che allegri lo toglierà prima possibile, quindi dirà alla squadra di spingere molto in avvio per chiudere la partita. Appena potrà leverà sia stephan sia balo, anche per far mettere minuti nelle gambe a pazzini che sarà molto importante anche lui in questa via crucis.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2013)

bene Balotelli non è diffidato


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bene Balotelli non è diffidato



Entra in diffida con un altra ammonizione?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Entra in diffida con un altra ammonizione?



si


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si



Se proprio deve si faccia ammonire contro il napoli cosi non salta nessuna delle gare importanti, ma con la Fiore stia buono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se proprio deve si faccia ammonire contro il napoli cosi non salta nessuna delle gare importanti, ma con la Fiore stia buono.



si, però è meglio se continua a fare il bravo per Aprile


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se proprio deve si faccia ammonire contro il napoli cosi non salta nessuna delle gare importanti, ma con la Fiore stia buono.




Meglio evitare fino a quando almeno il terzo posto non sarà sicuro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio evitare fino a quando almeno il terzo posto non sarà sicuro.



Odino attendo ancora la tua risposta sul perchè ritieni sopravvalutato Cavani


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Odino attendo ancora la tua risposta sul perchè ritieni sopravvalutato Cavani




Grazie per ....Odino...su Cavani ti ho risposto con MP.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie per ....Odino...su Cavani ti ho risposto con MP.



Beh tu sei Odino  Io sono Loki


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Se presa un ammonizione da stupido e mo salta lo scontro diretto contro il napoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Oggi ridicolo. Lui avrebbe l'intelligenza oltre la media ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Aprile 2013)

Fortissimo,per carità,ma un pacchetto di Vigorsol ha un QI maggiore del suo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Un povero stupido, non diventerà mai un grandissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli, purtroppo, non è ancora maturo. Certe c... le deve evitare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2013)

Ignorante


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Aprile 2013)

Alè, mi sembrava strano che l'idillio tra tifosi e giocatore fosse durato cosi tanto. Ha giocato male (come buona parte della squadra), ma il giallo è da ufficio inchiesta.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Atteggiamento di oggi non in linea con l'importanza della partita.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Aprile 2013)

un passo decisamente indietro....meglio che si ferma un pò...


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Alè, mi sembrava strano che l'idillio tra tifosi e giocatore fosse durato cosi tanto. Ha giocato male (come buona parte della squadra), ma il giallo è da ufficio inchiesta.



Non puoi metterti davanti alla palla, il giallo ci stava tutto poi lui è sempre nell'occhio del ciclone per cui dovrebbe evitare di fare certe vaccare inutili.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Brutta partita , troppa supponenza , gioca come se fossi messi al 6 pallone d'oro , così nn diventi neanche tra i primi 20 al mondo


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non puoi metterti davanti alla palla, il giallo ci stava tutto poi lui è sempre sotto l'occhio del ciclone per cui dovrebbe evitare di fare certe vaccare inutili.



Lui non è un genio e di certo non lo scopriamo oggi, ma per me Windcutter non aspettava altro che ammonirlo. Per questo motivo per me è da ufficio inchiesta (che poi da ufficio inchiesta sarebbe tutta la partita, ma questo è un altro discorso).


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2013)

Fermo


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Mah non lo so, l'entrata che ha fatto alla fine su Pizarro poteva tranquillamente essere sanzionata con un cartellino.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so, l'entrata che ha fatto alla fine su Pizarro poteva tranquillamente essere sanzionata con un cartellino.



Lui ha provato a buttar via la palla ed ha preso il giocatore. Ma sicuramente non era d'ammonizione. Se tra i due c'è una differenza di 20 centimetri e 20 kg non è motivo per ammonire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

sempre il solito


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui ha provato a buttar via la palla ed ha preso il giocatore. Ma sicuramente non era d'ammonizione. Se tra i due c'è una differenza di 20 centimetri e 20 kg non è motivo per ammonire.



No no, Pizarro era chiaramente in anticipo..un arbitro pignolo l'avrebbe ammonito. E se sei già stato ammonito devi fare ancora più attenzione, ma lui non combina proprio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

peggior prestazione da quando è al milan,culminata con l'ammonizione che gli costa la squalifica in vista del big match contro il napoli.Ma non possiamo aspettarci che risolva tutte le partite,una giornata storta puo' capitare


----------



## prebozzio (7 Aprile 2013)

Ammonizione da pirla, salta la partita decisiva.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Aprile 2013)

Sarà pure uno stupido Balotelli, ma Tagliavento non aspettava altro. Dai ogni volta che ci arbitra lui c'è sempre puzza di marcio...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ammonizione da pirla, salta la partita decisiva.



.....comunque abbiamo Pazzini che il suo dovere lo fa.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sarà pure uno stupido Balotelli, ma Tagliavento non aspettava altro.



E' questo che dico io. Lui è un pirla, ma Tagliavento non aspettava altro che fare, ancora una volta, il fenomeno.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' questo che dico io. Lui è un pirla, ma Tagliavento non aspettava altro che fare, ancora una volta, il fenomeno.



Ok Tagliavento ......ma Balo non può concedersi (in campo) certe libertà che ci costano caro.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....comunque abbiamo Pazzini che il suo dovere lo fa.



Per carità, siamo coperti. Però il giocatore più importante della squadra deve essere più lucido.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Non è l'ammonizione che mi ha fatto arrabbiare oggi, è l'atteggiamento, come se fosse una partita che non contava niente. Avremmo infranto i sogni champions viola oggi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' questo che dico io. Lui è un pirla, ma Tagliavento non aspettava altro che fare, ancora una volta, il fenomeno.


Sì ma è sempre così. In ogni partita, cioè possibile che non se ne sia accorto nessuno? Dai si vede lontano un miglio che arbitra con dei pregiudizi nei confronti di alcune squadre. Poi odio gli arbitri che vogliono fare i protagonisti: i protagonisti in campo devono essere i giocatori e non arbitri e guardalinee che di proposito condizionano le partite per far spettacolo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per carità, siamo coperti. Però il giocatore più importante della squadra deve essere più lucido.



.....certo, Balo deve imparare a ragionare, perciò per certi versi mi fido più di Pazzini per una gara come quella contro il Napoli dove Balotelli sarebbe stato sicuramente provocato...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Non è l'ammonizione che mi ha fatto arrabbiare oggi, è l'atteggiamento, come se fosse una partita che non contava niente. Avremmo infranto i sogni champions viola oggi.



I viola sono a 52 punti e rischiano di essere superati subito da Inter e Lazio.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2013)

Ha letteralmente vagato per il campo per 90 minuti.
Fino ad ora ha fatto bene, ma continuo ad avere qualche riserva su di lui.
Ha preso un'ammonizione da autentico pirla.
Sarò prontissimo per la Juve, si spera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli sarebbe stato espulso contro il Napoli, sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Balotelli sarebbe stato espulso contro il Napoli, sicuro



..concordo....in questo senso meglio Pazzini....


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Pure Mario colore oro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Aprile 2013)

Grazie Mario per averci ricordato di essere forte col pallone ma di avere ancora un cervello da bamboccio permaloso.
Ora vai ad accomodarti in tribuna fesso


----------



## Gre-No-Li (9 Aprile 2013)

Prossima squadra di Balotelli, il Napoli...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Spero che Pazzini mangi il campo.


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2013)

per me di colpe,stavolta,ne ha davvero poche. da quando è arrivato si sta comportando bene,a parte un paio di gialli evitabili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per me di colpe,stavolta,ne ha davvero poche. da quando è arrivato si sta comportando bene,a parte un paio di gialli evitabili.



sono d'accordo, gli do la colpa solo del giallo..


----------



## Milanscout (9 Aprile 2013)

nell'ultima partita della Rube contro il Pescara Vucinic ha tirato un bestemmione e riempito d'insulti l'arbitro ma nessuno ha detto niente Balo si sta comportando bene a parte i gialli evitabili quindi non attaccatelo già


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Aprile 2013)

ad oggi non c'è da gettare la croce addosso a mario,si è comportato benissimo fuori dal campo ed abbastanza bene in campo(sotto il profilo comportamentale,invece come rendimento ha fatto benissimo).Peccato solo per le ammonizioni prese ingenuamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per me di colpe,stavolta,ne ha davvero poche. da quando è arrivato si sta comportando bene,a parte un paio di gialli evitabili.



sono d'accordo, siamo chiari se era un'altro giocatore non avrebbe avuto la squalifica, vergognoso che non possa manco dire "c..."





7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ad oggi non c'è da gettare la croce addosso a mario,si è comportato benissimo fuori dal campo ed abbastanza bene in campo(sotto il profilo comportamentale,invece come rendimento ha fatto benissimo).Peccato solo per le ammonizioni prese ingenuamente



vero l'unica ammonizione e stata quella contro la fiorentina che doveva farsi furbo, per le altre invece non gli di colpe.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Prossima squadra di Balotelli, il Napoli...



Allora Totti dovrebbe giocare in Cambogia e la maggiorparte dei calciatori,che bestemmiano,trasferirsi a Gerusalemme a prostrarsi dinanzi al Muro del Pianto.Suvvia.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2013)

I veri razzisti sono i giudici sportivi e i giornalisti, altro che i tifosi avversari, mai visto uno juventino fare uh uh a Pogba.


----------



## BB7 (10 Aprile 2013)

La legge è uguale per Totti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Non sono colpa sua le tre giornate, ovvio, pero' è ora di comportarsi da professionista oltre che da adulto.
Sapeva delle gare che ci attendevano e aveva il dovere di non fare il ragazzino, e invece oh niente.
Deve darsi una maturata, visto che a quanto pare non si aspetta altro per colpirlo e per colpirci...


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Aprile 2013)

E' assurda l'applicazione del regolamento.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Di sicuro, 3 turni per un labiale che non si capisce neanche a chi era rivolto. Pagliacciate italiane come ho già detto


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

SuperbiondoBalo  a me piace parecchio con quel biondo lo preferisco cosi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo almeno nello sconto di 1 turno. Mi dispiacerebbe molto se non ci fosse nemmeno con la Juve.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Speriamo almeno nello sconto di 1 turno. Mi dispiacerebbe molto se non ci fosse nemmeno con la Juve.



Per averlo contro la Juve devono scontargli due turni.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per averlo contro la Juve devono scontargli due turni.



Vero, porc accia eva!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Premettendo la scandalosità della squalifica, è necessario che una volte e per tutte cambi testa. Altrimenti non sarà mai un grande; la stessa ammonizione ricevuta contro la Fiorentina è talmente da stupidi che l'avrei multato.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Ci sarebbe servito. Speriamo di averlo contro la Juve.


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe servito. Speriamo di averlo contro la Juve.



Io credo che se va bene tolgono una giornata, contro la Juve credo sia impossibile ci sia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Quando esce la sentenza sul ricorso?


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Venerdi mi pare...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

DEVE portarci in Champions...lui non è stanco di testa come il Faraone


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> DEVE portarci in Champions...lui non è stanco di testa come il Faraone



Sarà assente in altri due match chiave.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sarà assente in altri due match chiave.



apposta...quando torna è bello fresco e dobbiamo vincerle tutte o quasi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> apposta...quando torna è bello fresco e dobbiamo vincerle tutte o quasi



Tutte; perchè potremmo avere la Fiorentina a -1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tutte; perchè potremmo avere la Fiorentina a -1



almeno una la sbaglieranno i viola su


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tutte; perchè potremmo avere la Fiorentina a -1



La Viola non le vincerà tutte,anche se sono d'accordo che dopo la Juve dobbiamo fare sempre bottino pieno.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Adesso ritocca a lui. L'unico vero campione di questa squadra. Se fa il suo dovere, il terzo posto è praticamente assicurato.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso ritocca a lui. L'unico vero campione di questa squadra. Se fa il suo dovere, il terzo posto è praticamente assicurato.



mi sembra ingeneroso però non riconoscere al faraone lo status di "campione". Ok, è in una fase di difficoltà seria, ma se si sblocca dal punto di vista psicologico è un grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## 2515 (22 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> mi sembra ingeneroso però non riconoscere al faraone lo status di "campione". Ok, è in una fase di difficoltà seria, ma se si sblocca dal punto di vista psicologico è un grandissimo giocatore.



el shaarawy ha bisogno come chiunque altro di gente che sappia giocare a pallone e che soprattutto lo metta in condizione di arrivarci nei pressi della porta, ecco perché balotelli ora serve come il pane, così come de sciglio.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2013)

Per fortuna torna, contro le piccole squadre ci deve portare lui in champions.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per fortuna torna, contro le piccole squadre ci deve portare lui in champions.



...sperando che non faccia altre c.....


----------



## runner (25 Aprile 2013)

Balo non fa niente di diverso da altri solo che lui è sempre al centro della situazione

secondo me dovrebbe essere servito di più sui piedi comunque


----------



## 2515 (25 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Balo non fa niente di diverso da altri solo che lui è sempre al centro della situazione
> 
> secondo me dovrebbe essere servito di più sui piedi comunque



io non credo proprio, non voglio un balo accentratore di gioco, voglio un riferimento, non un accentramento. Balotelli deve essere funzionale al gioco, Balotelli quando scatta è veloce e non poco, va sfruttato anche questo, servirlo tra le linee per farlo andare dritto in porta e sfruttare al meglio il suo destro.


----------



## runner (26 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> io non credo proprio, non voglio un balo accentratore di gioco, voglio un riferimento, non un accentramento. Balotelli deve essere funzionale al gioco, Balotelli quando scatta è veloce e non poco, va sfruttato anche questo, servirlo tra le linee per farlo andare dritto in porta e sfruttare al meglio il suo destro.



si ma infatti io ho detto che dovrebbe essere servito di più e non solo sui piedi
mi piacerebbe che fosse valorizzato il suo tiro e non solo al volo, comunque diciamo che sono sottigliezze le mie


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2013)

al di là di tutto, che voglia di vederlo giocare


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

L'unico che può salvarci a questo punto


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> al di là di tutto, che voglia di vederlo giocare



.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> mi sembra ingeneroso però non riconoscere al faraone lo status di "campione". Ok, è in una fase di difficoltà seria, ma se si sblocca dal punto di vista psicologico è un grandissimo giocatore.



Sono d'accordissimo.
E continuo a credere che sia molto più forte di Balotelli.
Comunque Balotelli è uno che mette costantemente in apprensione le difese avversarie e sicuramente è stato un problema (per colpa sua) non averlo in queste partite, ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che con lui avremmo vinto con Napoli e Juve.
Ricordo che nel derby si è mangiato 650 gol e contro la Fiorentina è stato spettatore non pagante.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Da Balo questa sera voglio una doppietta, almeno


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo.
> E continuo a credere che sia molto più forte di Balotelli.
> Comunque Balotelli è uno che mette costantemente in apprensione le difese avversarie e sicuramente è stato un problema (per colpa sua) non averlo in queste partite, ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che con lui avremmo vinto con Napoli e Juve.
> Ricordo che nel derby si è mangiato 650 gol e contro la Fiorentina è stato spettatore non pagante.



Pure io continuo a credere che El Shaarawy sia molto più forte di Balo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo.
> E continuo a credere che sia molto più forte di Balotelli.
> Comunque Balotelli è uno che mette costantemente in apprensione le difese avversarie e sicuramente è stato un problema (per colpa sua) non averlo in queste partite, ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che con lui avremmo vinto con Napoli e Juve.
> Ricordo che nel derby si è mangiato 650 gol e contro la Fiorentina è stato spettatore non pagante.



Molto più forte di Balotelli ??? No.
El Shaarawy è forte. Ma è un giocatore più prevedibile e meno completo di Balo.
Balotelli è chiaramente più forte e più talentuoso. 

Preferisco El Sharaawy per l'atteggiamento/comportamento.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Aprile 2013)

io sono per el shaarawy, che - non dimentichiamocelo - è di due anni più giovane, e ha grandissimi margini di miglioramento.

Ad oggi sotto porta è sicuramente più efficace Mario, ma se Stephan affina quelle due tre cose tipo il tiro di sinistro e la ricerca di un gioco più vario non ce n'è per nessuno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Di svariate categorie sopra gli altri

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Di svariate categorie sopra gli altri


----------



## 2515 (28 Aprile 2013)

Stima immensa per la parole dopo la partita, niente mezzi termini, gol stup*idi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2013)

Deve mettersi in testa che il modo migliore di vendicarsi sugli avversari è quello di far fare gol ai compagni o prendersi rigori,invece di cadere nelle solite vili provocazioni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Deve stare più calmo. Anche oggi un'ammonizione evitabilissima.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo ha l'intelligenza di una mensola, ma è molto più forte degli altri


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli al termine di Milan-Catania 4-2: «Rigori? Per adesso faccio gol, sono stato bravo e fortunato, spero di farne il più possibile. Se pensavamo alla Fiorentina? Dovevamo vincere questa partita, abbiamo preso due gol stupidi ma abbiamo reagito da grande squadra. Pazzini è entrato alla grande, gli faccio i complimenti. Noi siamo tranquilli, conosciamo i nostri mezzi e pensiamo partita dopo partita. Allegri è un grande allenatore. Champions League? Credo sia possibile, nel calcio non si sa mai, ma speriamo sia così. Arbitri? Non è normale prendere tanti falli e dopo essere ammonito alla prima occasione che dico mezza parola, non è possibile».


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2013)

Oggi cosi cosi mi aspettavo di piu pero alla fine ha dato la palla per il 2-2 e poi ha chiusa la partita, poi va beh pure frison che fa il fenomeno ha impedito almeno un gol su punizione.


----------



## Graxx (28 Aprile 2013)

deve stare calmo...molto calmo...perchè ogni volta che tocca palla dobbiamo sperare che tiri fuori dal cilindro una genialata e non dobbiamo aver paura che reagisca o che dica cavolate all'arbitro e che venga espulso...ha 22 anni....deve crescere..soprattutto sotto questo punto di vista...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

molto bene nel primo tempo

fumoso nel secondo, troppo nervoso, non lo aiuta nel suo gioco un'atteggiamento così

se è fallo lo decide l'arbitro, se non fischia alzati e corri


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2013)

Deve crescere e maturare accettando i falli.


----------



## Nivre (29 Aprile 2013)

Decisivo nel primo gol di Pazzini, e rigore trasformato in maniera IMPECCABILE.

Comunque non c'è niente da fare, ha la fissa proprio nel insultare l'arbitro.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deve crescere e maturare accettando i falli.



.


----------



## Canonista (29 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Deve crescere e maturare accettando i falli.



Allora, per lo stesso principio, anche le squadre arbitrali dovrebbero crescere, accettando gli insulti se sbagliano a fischiare.

No, non è così. Eppure a loro nessuno dice di crescere.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Allora, per lo stesso principio, anche le squadre arbitrali dovrebbero crescere, accettando gli insulti se sbagliano a fischiare.
> 
> No, non è così. Eppure a loro nessuno dice di crescere.



Canonista ma che paragoni fai? Balotelli guadagna milioni per dare il suo contributo al Milan e si deve comportare da professionista. Gli arbitri non insultano i calciatori se sbagliano.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Balotelli al termine di Milan-Catania 4-2: «Rigori? Per adesso faccio gol, sono stato bravo e fortunato, spero di farne il più possibile. Se pensavamo alla Fiorentina? Dovevamo vincere questa partita, abbiamo preso due gol stupidi ma abbiamo reagito da grande squadra. Pazzini è entrato alla grande, gli faccio i complimenti. Noi siamo tranquilli, conosciamo i nostri mezzi e pensiamo partita dopo partita. Allegri è un grande allenatore. Champions League? Credo sia possibile, nel calcio non si sa mai, ma speriamo sia così. Arbitri? Non è normale prendere tanti falli e dopo essere ammonito alla prima occasione che dico mezza parola, non è possibile».




non sapevo avessimo segnato un altro gol 

...lo avremmo meritato 

Corretto


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> non sapevo avessimo segnato un altro gol



Autogol di Bonolis.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Aprile 2013)

Avete visto quante volte ha saltato l'uomo ???


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2013)

L'atteggiamento non mi è piaciuto per niente, sono sempre stato contro a una conferma di Pazzini nonostante l'ottima stagione, con un attaccante forte e con la testa sana e non da citrullo una riserva come il Pazzo ho detto più volte che secondo me era un lusso inutile.

Ma Balotelli non è nessuna di queste cose, è un fenomeno quando vuole ma spesso perde la calma e gioca male perchè è nervoso, prende squalifiche eccetera, quindi mi rimangio tutto : Pazzini è da tenere, quindi di fatto Balotelli ci costa molto di più dei 4 milioni che gli diamo.

Al di là di tutto ne vale la pena, è una gioia per gli occhi vederlo giocare la maggior parte delle volte.


----------



## Canonista (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Canonista ma che paragoni fai? Balotelli guadagna milioni per dare il suo contributo al Milan e si deve comportare da professionista. Gli arbitri non insultano i calciatori se sbagliano.



Blu, pensaci, paradossalmente il paragone è quasi giusto.

Ok, sì, Balotelli prende tanti soldi, ma adesso non c'entra.


Quello che voglio sottolineare è che, in proporzione, un errore lo paga più un calciatore rispetto ad un arbitro.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Blu, pensaci, paradossalmente il paragone è quasi giusto.
> 
> Ok, sì, Balotelli prende tanti soldi, ma adesso non c'entra.
> 
> ...



...è vero che lo paga più un calciatore ma, per me, questo fa parte del gioco ed un professionista deve accettarlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Solita ammonizione gratuita, ma comunque bella prestazione.


----------



## Canonista (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...è vero che lo paga più un calciatore ma, per me, questo fa parte del gioco ed un professionista deve accettarlo.



Ma certo su questo non c'è dubbio! Io accetterei cose molto peggiori per tutti quei soldi.

Però c'è anche da dire se al posto di Balotelli si fosse chiamato Moscardelli, probabilmente fino ad ora avrebbe collezionato solo un paio di gialli.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma certo su questo non c'è dubbio! Io accetterei cose molto peggiori per tutti quei soldi.
> 
> Però c'è anche da dire se al posto di Balotelli si fosse chiamato Moscardelli, probabilmente fino ad ora avrebbe collezionato solo un paio di gialli.



Essere celebre come Balotelli ha qualche svantaggio ben digeribile a fronte dei tanti vantaggi, tu che ne dici?


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Dopo l'1-2 è entrato prepotentemente in gara.Ha trascinato la squadra,grande Marione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

grande Mario 8 gol in 9 partite...ieri saltava SEMPRE l'uomo


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2013)

Niente, tocca a te, portaci in Champions Mario.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Maggio 2013)

Siamo nelle tue mani.


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Ancora una volta solo tu puoi salvarci


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2013)

Siamo veramente nei suoi piedi, speriamo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Maggio 2013)

Ammesso che Allegri lo faccia giocare. Non si sa mai,magari preferisce Boateng come Falso Nueve.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ammesso che Allegri lo faccia giocare. Non si sa mai,magari preferisce Boateng come Falso Nueve.



ahaha non credo sia cosi pazzo, forse questa è una delle poche cose che capisce, ibra e thiago non li levava mai, nel milan di adesso lui e montolivo sono quelli che non leva mai


----------



## peppe75 (5 Maggio 2013)

Svegliatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2013)

Sempre decisivo.

Grande Mario!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

Ha giocato davvero male, troppa sufficienza in campo e spesso e volentieri sbagliava appoggi e passaggi facili facili però è stato decisivo, come sempre. Goal pesantissimi i suoi.


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta solo tu puoi salvarci



Come Volevasi Dimostrare  ...senza di lui adesso avremmo i punti dell'Atalanta


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Incredibile. Prestazione da 3 in pagella, e poi segna


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Maggio 2013)

Gol pesantisimo e decisivo. MA ancorà un giallo stupidissimo. 
[MENTION=357]Gnagnazio[/MENTION] non devi scrivere parolacce


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2013)

Oggi da 4 in pagella. Osceno


----------



## Alex (5 Maggio 2013)

fondamentale il suo goal, però potrebbe evitarsi questi gialli gratuiti


----------



## Nivre (5 Maggio 2013)

Oh Mario nostro


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

I campioni sono così... senza di lui chissà dove saremmo, prestazione indegna di squadra non stupisce che abbia fatto male pure lui, però lo zampino ce lo ha messo anche oggi ed è pesantissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

partita giocata M A L I S S I M O


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2013)

Partita oscena,menomale che ci ha messo lo zampino nel finale.
Ah,altro giallo da demente


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2013)

giallo da demente. ci vorrebbero delle multe societarie salatissime per chi si toglie la maglia


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2013)

Ci ha salvato il deretano per l'ennesima volta e voi lo state a criticare?


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

Ha fatto gol, ok, ma ha vagato per il campo per 90 minuti e non è nemmeno la prima partita che fa così.
Nonostante sia in un momentaccio, continuo a credere che El Shaarawy sia più forte di lui.
Se dovessimo basare i giudizi solamente sui gol decisivi, allora in base ai minuti giocati Pazzini sarebbe meglio di Cavani o Lewandowski.


----------



## robs91 (5 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ci ha salvato il deretano per l'ennesima volta e voi lo state a criticare?



Vabbè quel gol lo facevo anche io con gli occhi chiusi.La prestazione è stata oscena,quindi giuste le "critiche".


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

Inguardabile, voglia zero, nervosismo cento.


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vabbè quel gol lo facevo anche io con gli occhi chiusi.La prestazione è stata oscena,quindi giuste le "critiche".



Tranne Abbiati tutti quelli in campo hanno fatto come e peggio di lui, anche senza considerare il gol. Non capisco il prendersela con la persona che nonostante Allegri ci porterà in Champions.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha fatto gol, ok, ma ha vagato per il campo per 90 minuti e non è nemmeno la prima partita che fa così.
> Nonostante sia in un momentaccio, continuo a credere che El Shaarawy sia più forte di lui.
> Se dovessimo basare i giudizi solamente sui gol decisivi, allora in base ai minuti giocati Pazzini sarebbe meglio di Cavani o Lewandowski.



Il problema è che come forma siamo a - di 0.
Quando giravamo a 1000 Balotelli era devastante, anche domenica scorsa l'ha vinta lui, piano con i giudizi definitivi che oggi 3 punti li abbiamo comunque fatti grazie a lui.


----------



## robs91 (5 Maggio 2013)

Io gli contesto solo questa partita(anche con il Catania a dire il vero non aveva entusiasmato).Da quando è arrivato ha fatto molto bene e credo nessuno lo metta in dubbio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Si è anche lasciato con la fidanzata,eh.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

oggi malissimo, l'unica cosa buona è stata il gol che non poteva sbagliare, certo il fatto di giocare con quei 3 medianacci a centrocampo non lo ha certo aiutato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Mi pare che qualcuno abbia frainteso il suo ruolo.
Lui non è Ibra,non è un giocatore che fa assist a manetta,scende a centrocampo e fa in regista e mette Nocerino in condizioni di fare 10 gol.
È sicuramente tipico,ma se Allegri pensa di poter schierare 4 fabbri perché tanto ci pensa Balo a fare da regista/assistman/goleador mi sa che non ha capito nulla.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2013)

Pessimo, però era lì e l'ha buttata dentro regalandoci i 3 punti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2013)

l ha messa ed é quello che conta ...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi mica è entrato in diffida con questo giallo???


----------



## 2515 (5 Maggio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mica è entrato in diffida con questo giallo???



no era il secondo mi pare.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2013)

Oggi voto 9. Ha segnato un gol stradecisivo (l'ennesimo) che ci permette quasi di archiviare il discorso terzo posto. I grandi giocatori servono a questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2013)

Sono questi i campioni ragà... quelli che giocano male per tutta la partita, ma segnano un gol decisivo..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2013)

Ha segnato un gol decisivo, ma ho come la sensazione che se volesse sul serio potrebbe fare molto di più.


----------



## smallball (5 Maggio 2013)

goal stra pesante


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> no era il secondo mi pare.



Cmq... Già 2 gialli stupidissimi. Spero solo che lui prenda una multà per ogni giallo stupido, perche abbiamo TROPPO bisogno di lui.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

Il Milan multa chi si prende il giallo per aver tolto la maglietta. E' una delle regole della società. Ma tanto dico io, con tutti i soldi che prendono credete gliene freghi oggettivamente qualcosa di pagare 5.000 euro alla società?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2013)

Comunque la regola è ASSURDA.

Detto questo, trovassero un altro modo per esultare...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

gol importantissimo...grande Balo!


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Maggio 2013)

Fenomenale.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2013)

E' un giocatore di un'altra categoria, con ampi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Maggio 2013)

Oggi di un'altra categoria, anche senza impegnarsi


----------



## Nivre (8 Maggio 2013)

Oltre ai due gol sinceramente oggi mi è piaciuto anche la sua prestazione, correva dappertutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

mostruoso


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Maggio 2013)

Tra l'altro, come fatto notare da alcuni di voi, oggi ha dato l'impressione di non essersi impegnato neanche tanto e nonostante questo ha fatto una grande prestazione. Certo, l'avversario era quello che era...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2013)

di un altro livello.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2013)

Cioe è arrivato a Gennaio, dove è stato fermo si no 3 mesi col City...


----------



## Graxx (8 Maggio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, come fatto notare da alcuni di voi, oggi ha dato l'impressione di non essersi impegnato neanche tanto e nonostante questo ha fatto una grande prestazione. Certo, l'avversario era quello che era...



Ma lui da sempre quest'impressione..il giorno che davvero si impegnerà al 100 per 100 raggiungerà livelli altissimi..


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Meglio avercelo


----------



## 2515 (8 Maggio 2013)

E viene da tre mesi senza aver mai giocato una partita. In tre mesi ha battuto il suo record di gol in una stagione in serie A, quasi tutti i suoi gol sono stati decisivi per portare a casa punti, e non è affatto al 100%. E' semplicemente superiore, decisivo su tutti i 4 gol. Rigore, fallo da cui è scaturita la punizione del secondo, lancio di esterno per il terzo, quarto gol. E ha dato anche un paio di palloni deliziosi a pazzini. Se riesce a placare la sua reattività quando perde palla che lo porta spesso al fallo da giallo questo non so davvero quanto in alto può arrivare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2013)

Si sapeva quanto importante sarebbe stato il suo arrivo.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Maggio 2013)

Non lo avrei mai voluto al Milan, lo trovavo estremamente sopravvalutato.
Mi sto ricredendo, però voglio valutarlo in una stagione intera.
Aspetto la prossima stagione.
Anche oggi molto bene comunque.


----------



## Butcher (8 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo mostri in breve tempo tutto il suo potenziale e ci porti lì dove il Milan merita di stare.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Maggio 2013)

straordinario,ma ti dà sempre l'impressione che potrebbe fare molto di piu'.Ha margini di miglioramento sconfinati


----------



## sion (9 Maggio 2013)

11 gol in 11 partite,mostro.


----------



## Serginho (9 Maggio 2013)

Questo giocatore è fenomenale, 22 anni ed è già un trascinatore, infallibile sui rigori e mostruoso sulle punizioni. Abbiamo fatto un'affarone e un po' me l'aspettavo


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Maggio 2013)

Mostruoso


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2013)

a volte penso a questo milan con Thiago in difesa balo in attacco e un centrocampista degno di tal nome... 

ma forse senza Thiago non avremmo mai preso balo..


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Maggio 2013)

Riportatelo subito a Manchester che è arrivato a Milano solo per andare in disco e fare casini altro che valore aggiunto


----------



## runner (9 Maggio 2013)

anche ieri sera due gol!!

che spettacolo di giocatore


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Maggio 2013)

Chiunque discuta il talento ENORME di Balo è un pazzo scatenato


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2013)

Ce la farà a non farsi ammonire prima o poi?
Anche lui questa sera non mi è piaciuto.
Diciamo anche che non poteva passare la palla a nessuno perché nessuno si smarcava.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2013)

tra i peggiori in campo. ha sbagliato il 95% delle palle giocate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

A quante ammonizioni siamo?


----------



## jaws (13 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A quante ammonizioni siamo?



Almeno una per ogni fallo che fa


----------



## 2515 (13 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A quante ammonizioni siamo?



7


----------



## Jaqen (13 Maggio 2013)

Però, è una forza della natura.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 7



Tantissime, per me deve calmarsi..Eventuali sue squalifiche sarebbero troppo dannose per noi..


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Si deve calmare un pochino però, cercare di essere più sereno, con compagni/arbitri/avversari. Ha una media partite/ammonizioni allucinante. Peggio di un difensore.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Maggio 2013)

Anche quando non è al meglio fa reparto da solo.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si deve calmare un pochino però, cercare di essere più sereno, con compagni/arbitri/avversari. Ha una media partite/ammonizioni allucinante. Peggio di un difensore.



Oltre a questo, si vede che quando si innervosisce non riesce a restare lucido. Quest anno possiamo solo ringraziarlo perchè senza di lui non saremmo terzi a quest' ora, però nelle tre partite più importanti che ha giocato (derby, fiorentina e roma) ha finito per innervosirsi e la sua prestazione è stata largamente insufficente.
Per me se vuole diventare un campione deve riuscire a gestire meglio le sue emozioni. In certe occasioni (rigori e palle gol davanti al portiere) è di una freddezza disarmante, in altre (reazioni a fischi e maltrattamenti subiti dai difensori avversari), si fa troppo condizionare...


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Anche quando non è al meglio fa reparto da solo.



Già, ha una forza fisica abbinata alla tecnica spaventose. Deve stare più calmo e sereno però, com'era appena arrivato.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Già, ha una forza fisica abbinata alla tecnica spaventose. Deve stare più calmo e sereno però, com'era appena arrivato.


Sì, sono d'accordo. Io penso stia pagando l'inattività della prima metà di stagione, e la stanchezza globale della rosa non lo aiuta...


----------



## runner (14 Maggio 2013)

comunque io ho un pallino....

vedere Balo a destra, il Faraone a sinistra e in mezzo il Pazzo!!

secondo me sarebbe il top


----------



## Blu71 (14 Maggio 2013)

Raiola su Balotelli: "Questa è l'ultima chance per dare svolta alla carriera"


----------



## Elshafenomeno (15 Maggio 2013)

Mi sembra si stia scoprendo l'acqua calda dagli ultimi commenti. Balo è questo, nel bene o nel male, secondo me non maturerà mai appieno, le sue cazzatelle le farà sempre, ma dall'anno prossimo visto che Cavani se ne andrà sarà il migliore giocatore di questa serie A e allora me lo tengo stretto.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Raiola su Balotelli: "Questa è l'ultima chance per dare svolta alla carriera"



Ha ragione, se non farà grandi cose qui con noi ora rimarrà per sempre un eterno incompiuto.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2013)

Domani deve pensarci lui. Come sempre, del resto.


----------



## Marilson (18 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque io ho un pallino....
> 
> vedere Balo a destra, il Faraone a sinistra e in mezzo il Pazzo!!
> 
> secondo me sarebbe il top



questo è il motivo supremo per cui riprenderei ibra. Per farli giocare cosi.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2013)

Ho un altro modo di vedere l'esterno del tridente...

Neanche Sanchez per me è un esterno. Così come non lo è Niang. Così come non lo è Boateng...


----------



## Gnagnazio (19 Maggio 2013)

Ormai siamo alla fine della stagione. Ho aspettato la fine della stagione per giudicare Balotelli.

4 mesi fa, c'era chi voleva spendre 8 mln per "Drogba", c'era chi diceva che Balotelli sarebbe sempre un incompiuto, uno che farebbe solo casino nello spogliatoio, che Balotelli era una "scommessa"...

Io ero STRAconvinto che Balotelli potrebbe essere il colpone. Grazie a dio, Galliani ha fatto la scelta giusta.

4 mesi più tardi, Balotelli ha fatto 12 reti in 13 partite, e ha quasi da solo qualificato il Milan per la Champions.
Con Balotelli abbiamo preso un attacante giovanissimo e fortissimo. Uno che sul mercato vale 40 mln al minimo.

Godo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Maggio 2013)

Che infarto pensavo lo sbagliasse grande mariolone ci hai portato in CL


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Maggio 2013)

A me innervosisce il fatto che ha palesemente grandi margini di crescita e sembra non li sfrutterà mai


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2013)

Grande Mario


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2013)

Mario Balotelli su Twitter ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: «Forza Milan,Forza Milan, Forza Milan, Forza Milan. Bravi tutti, compagni, allenatore, dirigenti, tifosi, non era facile, grandi!»


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Maggio 2013)

un fuoriclasse,anche quando non sembra in giornata risulta decisivo


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Ha segnato il rigore e basta.
A mio avviso (so di essere l'unico a pensarlo probabilmente), ancora non è un campione.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Maggio 2013)

guardate le ultime foto che ha postato su twitter 

chissà che casino che han fatto per festeggiare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Ha segnato il rigore e basta.*
> A mio avviso (so di essere l'unico a pensarlo probabilmente), ancora non è un campione.



anche a me non è piaciuto stasera, ma sul quel rigore la palla pesava quanto una palla medica.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mario Balotelli su Twitter ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni: «Forza Milan,Forza Milan, Forza Milan, Forza Milan. Bravi tutti, compagni, allenatore, dirigenti, tifosi, non era facile, grandi!»



In realtà quel messaggio è stato editato.

Prima aveva scritto "Forza Milan,c'è la siamo meritati la vittoria".


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

12 gol in 13 partite. Possiamo solo dirgli... GRAZIE


----------



## CrisRs (20 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> 12 gol in 13 partite. Possiamo solo dirgli... GRAZIE



concordo, grazie...ma non a lui...grazie a tutti...la squadra quando perde perdono tutti, quando vince vincono grazie a tutti...c'è da dire comunque che 6 sono stati rigori eh...xò è fondamentale


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> concordo, grazie...ma non a lui...grazie a tutti...la squadra quando perde perdono tutti, quando vince vincono grazie a tutti...c'è da dire comunque che 6 sono stati rigori eh...xò è fondamentale



I rigori però non sono già gol, bisogna realizzarli ed è una dote anche quella.


----------



## Brontolo (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> In realtà quel messaggio è stato editato.
> 
> Prima aveva scritto "Forza Milan,c'è la siamo meritati la vittoria".


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> In realtà quel messaggio è stato editato.
> 
> Prima aveva scritto "Forza Milan,c'è la siamo meritati la vittoria".



Madò.......


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Incredibile come si sia già ripagato





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "Forza Milan,*c'è* la siamo meritati la vittoria".



Quella correzione automatica frega tutti


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Maggio 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> concordo, grazie...ma non a lui...grazie a tutti...la squadra quando perde perdono tutti, quando vince vincono grazie a tutti...c'è da dire comunque che 6 sono stati rigori eh...xò è fondamentale



Il rigore ? C'é chi non lo sbaglia mai, e c'é chi lo tira direttamente in tribuna. eh...


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Maggio 2013)

Anche se spesso sembra avere il cervello annebbiato da chissà quali sostanze, MARIO è stato decisivo per il terzo posto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2013)

grande Mario ha trascinato la squadra in questi 5 mesi...Mario non poteva giocare in Europa League


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Fondamentale, senza di lui..l'EL era sicura..


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Maggio 2013)

attira su di se tutti i difensori, e vince sempre!! 

acquisto importantissimo per noi, sperando che in champions sia più decisivo di ibra


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Maggio 2013)

Gli interisti l'hanno già ribattezzato "Rigorelli"...peccato che i rigori bisogna saperli battere e se solo lui nel campionato di A ha la media immacolata ci sarà un motivo, non è certo una cosa da tutti


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Maggio 2013)

Considerando che è arrivato qui con una condizione fisica ridicola, ha fatto i miracoli. E sono sicuro che i questi mesi non è mai stato al 100% fisicamente, ma neanche lontanamente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



CrisRs ha scritto:


> concordo, grazie...ma non a lui...grazie a tutti...la squadra quando perde perdono tutti, quando vince vincono grazie a tutti...c'è da dire comunque che 6 sono stati rigori eh...xò è fondamentale



I rigori devi saperli tirare. 18 su 18 in carriera. Gli altri dovrebbero solo far del gran silenzio.

Non vedo l'ora sia la prossima stagione.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Una volta partito Cavani, non ci sarà nessuno del suo livello in Italia.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Una volta partito Cavani, non ci sarà nessuno del suo livello in Italia.



Tranne totò Di Natale, fenomeno


----------



## Blu71 (25 Maggio 2013)

Raiola: "Balotelli-Milan, è presto per parlare di rinnovo"


----------



## Jaqen (26 Maggio 2013)

Vabbé ovvio, ha fatto solo 6 mesi.

Probabilmente potrà diventare uno dei più forti di sempre SE sarà disponibile al sacrificio, definitivamente, per tutto l'arco dei 12 mesi.


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2013)

Per quanto riguarda i rigori, bastava che Balo avesse sbagliato quello a Siena (cosa umanissima dopo 5 azzeccati di fila) e adesso saremmo in EL


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Giugno 2013)

Ha messo lo zampino sul secondo gol.
Per il resto, è stato fermo per tutto il tempo.
Ma non ha senso nessun giudizio probabilmente, a nessuno importava giocare questa sera.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

22 milioni?


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Giugno 2013)

Se avessimo un centrocampista capace di mandarlo in verticale segnerebbe caterve di reti in Serie A.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se avessimo un centrocampista capace di mandarlo in verticale segnerebbe caterve di reti in Serie A.



Jaquerinho o, per noi mortali, Giaccherini


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se avessimo un centrocampista capace di mandarlo in verticale segnerebbe caterve di reti in Serie A.



Il Noce o Muntari lol


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Jaquerinho o, per noi mortali, Giaccherini



Se becchiamo la Spagna più avanti uno glielo piazza tranquillamente eh.


----------



## Graxx (17 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 22 milioni?



pagabili in mille rate....ahuahauha


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Jaquerinho o, per noi mortali, Giaccherini


----------



## vota DC (17 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se avessimo un centrocampista capace di mandarlo in verticale segnerebbe caterve di reti in Serie A.



Magari perde la pazienza e comincia a segnare da centrocampo stile Weah.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Giugno 2013)

ormai supermario non è piu' una sorpresa anzi,è solo destinato a migliorare.Già oggi è tra i primi 6-7 attaccanti al mondo


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Jaquerinho o, per noi mortali, Giaccherini



Pensavo ai tanti lanci che ha ricevuto e alla facilità con la quale si gira e salta l'uomo proteggendo la palla nell'uno contro uno aereo. Da noi palle così non le riceve mai.


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Giugno 2013)

Semplicemente qualche categoria sopra la media.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Nulla di eccezionale in assoluto, ma rispetto agli altri è uno dei pochissimi sopra la sufficienza. Bravo anche a non reagire in qualche occasione.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2013)

Ieri è l'unico che salvo, l'unico che secondo me ci ha provato. Si è sbattuto da solo li davanti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2013)

Strepitoso, anche se prende palla a centrocampo può succedere qualcosa


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

E' il giocatore under 23 più forte al mondo


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2013)

la cosa più impressionante,a parer mio,è che fa reparto totalmente da solo. falcao e cavani sono migliori di mario sotto certi aspetti,ma quello che fa balotelli non lo sanno fare e probabilmente non lo sa fare nessuno.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

La partita col Giappone è l'unica partita da uomo-squadra,da centravanti vero che gli ho visto fare in 5 anni

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' il giocatore under 23 più forte al mondo



Mueller,Reus,Goetze,Isco non sono d'accordo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La partita col Giappone è l'unica partita da uomo-squadra,da centravanti vero che gli ho visto fare in 5 anni
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Balotelli è un giocatore decisivo. E' un uomo squadra... fa la differenza ovunque.. a 22 anni decisivo col city e con l'Italia faceva 2 gol contro la Germania in semifinale all'Europeo.


----------



## DannySa (21 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Balotelli è un giocatore decisivo. E' un uomo squadra... fa la differenza ovunque.. a 22 anni decisivo col city e con l'Italia faceva 2 gol contro la Germania in semifinale all'Europeo.



22 non li aveva ancora fatti.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Balotelli è un giocatore decisivo. E' un uomo squadra... fa la differenza ovunque.. a 22 anni decisivo col city e con l'Italia faceva 2 gol contro la Germania in semifinale all'Europeo.



Finora non ha mai segnato 20 gol a stagione ed è ancora piuttosto discontinuo all'interno di una stagione,se non nell'arco di una partita stessa,vedo sempre il solito grosso potenziale (potrebbe essere un Lewandowski 2.0) uguale a quello di 5 anni fa,migliorato in niente


----------



## DannySa (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Finora non ha mai segnato 20 gol a stagione ed è ancora piuttosto discontinuo all'interno di una stagione,se non nell'arco di una partita stessa,vedo sempre il solito grosso potenziale (potrebbe essere un Lewandowski 2.0) uguale a quello di 5 anni fa,migliorato in niente



Migliorato in niente? va bè
Rispetto ad anni fa è più uomo squadra, fa reparto da solo, ha una tecnica per uno alto 1.89 straordinaria ed ha vinto pure al City (storica perdente), ottimissimo Europeo dove ci regala la finale a 21 anni, sì ma migliorato in niente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2013)

Ao, se li magna quelli Mario dai


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Migliorato in niente? va bè
> Rispetto ad anni fa è più uomo squadra, fa reparto da solo, ha una tecnica per uno alto 1.89 straordinaria ed ha vinto pure al City (storica perdente), ottimissimo Europeo dove ci regala la finale a 21 anni, sì ma migliorato in niente.



Vinto al City? Sulla carta,visto che si è fatto tutte le ultime partite di rimonta in panca


----------



## DannySa (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vinto al City? Sulla carta,visto che si è fatto tutte le ultime partite di rimonta in panca



Di fatto ha vinto, segnato in diversi big match e ci ha messo pure lo zampino finale.
Balotelli al City non ha fallito, è il City che ha fallito sia con Mancini che con lui e il fatto che non abbiano mai superato nemmeno il girone di Champions lo dimostra.
Altra cosa da dire, non è stato nemmeno il miglior Balotelli quello che si è visto in Inghilterra, sfruttato male ecc ecc, al Milan si è visto come sia maturato in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Doctore (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vinto al City? Sulla carta,visto che si è fatto tutte le ultime partite di rimonta in panca


Ha vinto 1 scudetto da protagonista al city...Infatti quando ha smesso di giocare caso strano il city non ha rivinto la premier.


----------



## jaws (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vinto al City? Sulla carta,visto che si è fatto tutte le ultime partite di rimonta in panca



brucia ancora vederlo al milan vero?
Ti capisco


----------



## DannySa (21 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ha vinto 1 scudetto da protagonista al city...Infatti quando ha smesso di giocare caso strano il city non ha rivinto la premier.



Nel 2011 è stato decisivo nel girone d'andata, nel derby, ha avuto una striscia molto positiva poi siccome è calato un po' tra infortuni vari e diverse panchine è andato in calando e gli ultimi mesi ha giocato abbastanza male ma è stato trattato altrettanto male, di fatto o segnava sempre o non giocava e gli veniva preferito quasi sempre uno spilungone come Dzeko che non vale nemmeno la metà di Mario.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ha vinto 1 scudetto da protagonista al city...Infatti quando ha smesso di giocare caso strano il city non ha rivinto la premier.



Il City ha deluso durante tutto l'anno scorso con e senza di lui,nel 2011-2012 ha giocato molto bene la prima parte di stagione,poi ha fatto una serie di cag.ate ed è finito in panca fino alla fine,poi si è entrato nell'ultima partita e ha pure propiziato il gol di Aguero,niente da dire ma lo volete capire che un _toppleie_ è tale se ha una certa continuità nell'arco dei 90' e nell'arco della stagione?

EDIT: domanda secca: ora come ora,come centravanti ideale chi prendereste tra lui e Lewandowski?


----------



## Frikez (21 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' il giocatore under 23 più forte al mondo



Secondo me no, se trova continuità come gli è successo negli ultimi 6 mesi allora possiamo riparlarne..vediamo la prossima stagione, deve essere quella della sua consacrazione anche a livello internazionale.


----------



## jaws (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il City ha deluso durante tutto l'anno scorso con e senza di lui,nel 2011-2012 ha giocato molto bene la prima parte di stagione,poi ha fatto una serie di cag.ate ed è finito in panca fino alla fine,poi si è entrato nell'ultima partita e ha pure propiziato il gol di Aguero,niente da dire ma lo volete capire che un _toppleie_ è tale se ha una certa continuità nell'arco dei 90' e nell'arco della stagione?
> 
> EDIT: domanda secca: ora come ora,come centravanti ideale chi prendereste tra lui e Lewandowski?



è una domanda retorica vero?


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> è una domanda retorica vero?



Ovvio,la risposta è Lewa


----------



## Doctore (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il City ha deluso durante tutto l'anno scorso con e senza di lui,nel 2011-2012 ha giocato molto bene la prima parte di stagione,poi ha fatto una serie di cag.ate ed è finito in panca fino alla fine,poi si è entrato nell'ultima partita e ha pure propiziato il gol di Aguero,niente da dire ma lo volete capire che un _toppleie_ è tale se ha una certa continuità nell'arco dei 90' e nell'arco della stagione?
> 
> EDIT: domanda secca: ora come ora,come centravanti ideale chi prendereste tra lui e Lewandowski?


Se mi facevi questa domanda a gennaio lewa senza pensarci...in questo momento sono combattuto.


----------



## Frikez (21 Giugno 2013)

Mario ha un potenziale che il polacco si sogna, però quest'ultimo ha già dimostrato tanto in Europa 

Io non lo scambierei per il semplice fatto che in campo non ha ancora mostrato tutto l'enorme talento che si ritrova, o comunque a sprazzi, troppo poco per dare un giudizio definitivo su dove possa arrivare.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mario ha un potenziale che il polacco si sogna, però quest'ultimo ha già dimostrato tanto in Europa
> 
> *Io non lo scambierei per il semplice fatto che in campo non ha ancora mostrato tutto l'enorme talento che si ritrova, o comunque a sprazzi, troppo poco per dare un giudizio definitivo su dove possa arrivare*.



Il discrimine è questo.....io e tanti altri pensiamo che sia troppo LIMITATO per esprimere tutto il suo potenziale


----------



## Frikez (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il discrimine è questo.....io e tanti altri pensiamo che sia troppo LIMITATO per esprimere tutto il suo potenziale



Di testa fondamentalmente, chissà..spero con tutto il cuore di no ma è un'ipotesi possibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> EDIT: domanda secca: ora come ora,come centravanti ideale chi prendereste tra lui e Lewandowski?



Lewa è un giocatore che rende in una squadra organizzata e che gioca bene,Balo è uno che gioca anche da solo.
Quindi,visto come è ridotto il Milan,la risposta è piuttosto ovvia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vinto al City? Sulla carta,visto che si è fatto tutte le ultime partite di rimonta in panca



Si agli scontri diretti ho segnato io.


L'ha messa in *tutte* le partite importanti


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> EDIT: domanda secca: ora come ora,come centravanti ideale chi prendereste tra lui e Lewandowski?


dimmi in che cosa il polacco è meglio di balotelli (a parte il cervello  ),son curioso..


----------



## Brontolo (21 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> dimmi in che cosa il polacco è meglio di balotelli (a parte il cervello  ),son curioso..



a ... letto?


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> dimmi in che cosa il polacco è meglio di balotelli (a parte il cervello  ),son curioso..



Ma dai....come difesa della palla,protezione e smistamento c'è un abisso,e poi sembra che Lewa sia uno scarparo,è molto forte pure tecnicamente

EDIT: Cmq il mio attaccante ideale è El Pistolero,basta vedere le sue cifre in EPL,il suo miglioramento costante negli anni e il mazzo che si fa in campo,è uno che vive per il calcio,Balotelli sembra uno che gioca dal suo ufficio


----------



## pennyhill (21 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vinto al City? Sulla carta,visto che si è fatto tutte le ultime partite di rimonta in panca



Balotelli gioca 14 delle prime 18 partite di campionato, in 7 casi entra a partita in corso, e in queste partite, in 5 casi entra con il City già in vantaggio, in 1 sblocca il risultato, in un altro non cambio nulla. A quel punto della stagione la classifica era:

City 45
United 45

Dalla 19esima giornata alla 25esima giornata, gioca solo 25 minuti con il Tottenham. A quel punto della stagione la classifica era:

City 60
United 58

Dalla 26esima alla 32esima le gioca tutte da titolare, a quel punto la classifica era:

United 79
City 71

Rientrerà in quel famoso quarto d’ora con il QPR.

Si potrebbe quasi dire che il City andava meglio senza Mario, anzi statisticamente era così.  Ma comunque certi dati servono a nulla perché si parla di uno sport di squadra, era come quando i numeri dicevano che il Milan andava meglio senza Nesta. Balotelli ha dato il suo contributo, anche in partite importanti, ma se parliamo di meriti per quel titolo, allora IMHO il suo nome viene dopo quello di molti suoi compagni di squadra. 

Che poi abbia tutto per essere uno dei 5 attaccanti più forti al mondo, lo sappiamo tutti, e per fortuna gioca nel Milan.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Balotelli gioca 14 delle prime 18 partite di campionato, in 7 casi entra a partita in corso, e in queste partite, in 5 casi entra con il City già in vantaggio, in 1 sblocca il risultato, in un altro non cambio nulla. A quel punto della stagione la classifica era:
> 
> City 45
> United 45
> ...



Potenzialmente è al livello di un CR7,ma siamo sempre là.....al potenzialmente....sbaglierò (spero di no ) ma in lui non vedo il FUOCO SACRO del campione,quello che ha fame e voglia di migliorarsi,per lui il calcio sembra un di più.....io vedo Suarez appunto e pur con la sua testa matta è uno che si mangia il campo


----------



## Serginho (22 Giugno 2013)

Avrò parlato con parecchi interisti di Balotelli, perché capitava nel discordo. Ogni volta è la stessa solfa, vedono solo vizi e poche virtù, lo denigrano continuamente ecc. chissà perché....ho l'impressione che si stiano limando un po' i denti vicino a qualche bel alberello


----------



## Doctore (22 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Avrò parlato con parecchi interisti di Balotelli, perché capitava nel discordo. Ogni volta è la stessa solfa, vedono solo vizi e poche virtù, lo denigrano continuamente ecc. chissà perché....ho l'impressione che si stiano limando un po' i denti vicino a qualche bel alberello


...una cosa del genere?


----------



## prebozzio (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> EDIT: domanda secca: ora come ora,come centravanti ideale chi prendereste tra lui e Lewandowski?



Lewa è un giocatore fantastico, ma deve ancora dimostrare di saper essere quel giocatore anche fuori dal sistema Borussia Dortmund. All'Europeo di un anno fa per esempio ha giocato benino, ha fatto qualche buona giocata, ma alle qualificazioni ai mondiali ha segnato solo al San Marino.
Balotelli al contrario è stato decisivo nell'Inter, lo è stato al City, nel Milan e nell'Italia, capace di giocare bene con vari moduli e in diversi ruoli dell'attacco.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli ha tutto per diventare un idolo calcistico. Ha 23 anni ed è una forza della natura. A me sembra che stia migliorando partita dopo partita.

E far 100% di gol su rigore ragazzi... Dimostra che ha una freddezza che lo può portare ad essere il top one.. nonostante la sua testa...calda


----------



## Dexter (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dai....come difesa della palla,protezione e smistamento c'è un abisso,e poi sembra che Lewa sia uno scarparo,è molto forte pure tecnicamente


difesa palla  ? balotelli se non con un fallo la palla non gliela porti via praticamente mai  è forse la qualità migliore che possiede...smistamento avrei da ridire: balotelli fa assist che il polacco probabilmente non farà mai. lewa non è assolutamente uno scarparo,ma non lo scambierei mai con balotelli,e sono sicuro che nel tuo inconscio nemmeno tu  
P.S. il polacco vince su mario per cattiveria e fame,al limite. fa quei gol di opportunismo che mario non ha nel dna. per il resto....


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Giugno 2013)

Al momento, preferisco Lewandowski a Balotelli.
Balotelli vorrei valutarlo su una stagione intera.
Nell'Inter al primo anno è stato decisivo per lo scudetto vista l'assenza di Ibra negli ultimi mesi del campionato.
Nel City ha giocato poco.
Nel Milan ha segnato molti gol, è vero, ma non sempre ha giocato bene e molto spesso le prestazioni brutte sono passate in secondo piano dai rigori che ha segnato.
In queste 2 partite alla Confederations è stato sicuramente il migliore, l'anno scorso è stato decisivo contro la Germania.
Potenzialmente può diventare anche l'attaccante più forte, ma deve diventare più costante.
Meglio averlo in squadra che non averlo eh


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lewa è un giocatore fantastico, ma deve ancora dimostrare di saper essere quel giocatore anche fuori dal sistema Borussia Dortmund. All'Europeo di un anno fa per esempio ha giocato benino, ha fatto qualche buona giocata, ma alle qualificazioni ai mondiali ha segnato solo al San Marino.
> Balotelli al contrario è stato decisivo nell'Inter, lo è stato al City, nel Milan e nell'Italia, capace di giocare bene con vari moduli e in diversi ruoli dell'attacco.



Amen




Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dai....come difesa della palla,protezione e smistamento c'è un abisso,e poi sembra che Lewa sia uno scarparo,è molto forte pure tecnicamente


Non vuol essere assolutamente una domanda saccente o con toni provocatori, ma delle partite di Balo al Milan quante ne hai viste ? Perchè nel lavoro di squadra è cambiato da così a così


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Giugno 2013)

Il potenziale che ha balotelli non lo ha nessun attaccanti in Europa. Il problema e' solo se riesco a gestirsi come sta facendo da gennaio a questa parte. Se non asseconda la sua follia ce ne vogliono due di lewandoski per livellare. In un recente articolo sul corriere della sera anche sconcerti, non certo noto per il suo essere milanista, ha detto che balotelli sarebbe piu' utile per una squadra anche rispetto a neymar!


----------



## jaws (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma dai....come difesa della palla,protezione e smistamento c'è un abisso,e poi sembra che Lewa sia uno scarparo,è molto forte pure tecnicamente
> 
> EDIT: Cmq il mio attaccante ideale è El Pistolero,basta vedere le sue cifre in EPL,il suo miglioramento costante negli anni e il mazzo che si fa in campo,è uno che vive per il calcio,Balotelli sembra uno che gioca dal suo ufficio



Non ti piace Balotelli e il tuo attaccante ideale e Suarez, uno dei pochi giocatori in europa che in campo si comporta peggio di lui.
Solo io ci vedo una gigantesca contraddizione?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Giugno 2013)

A me non piacciono i paragoni, sono sempre difficili. Lewandowski e Balotelli sono due giocatori diversi, con qualità diverse. Probabilmente in area il polacco è migliore, ha una tecnica nello stretto veramente sublime ed efficace, ed è anche più "arrabbiato", ma spesso si scambia questo "fuoco sacro" con maggiore determinazione, in realtà non sempre è così.
Ci sono giocatori che sembrano "felpati" e invece non lo sono, è anche questione di movenze.
A me Balotelli sembra molto superiore già da adesso a Lewandowski come protezione palla (non gliela togli se non con un fallo) e fuori dall'area.
I problemi di Balotelli sono spesso di scelta della giocata, cerca ad esempio troppo spesso il passaggio di prima e il più delle volte si rivela palla persa. Entra in area troppo poco spesso non attaccando la profondità, ma dettando il passaggio sui piedi per il tiro da fuori area. Per questo secondo me il modulo che lo esalta è un modulo a due punte, a lui non piace attaccare l'area e gli piace partire da lontano. Non so se vedete dove viene a prendersi palla in fase di costruzione d'azione.

D'altro canto mi sembra più potente del polacco e con potenzialità migliori. Certo, la testa non l'ha aiutato fino ad adesso, ma speriamo che riesca a dare continuità ai segnali che da qualche mese vediamo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (22 Giugno 2013)

Tra i due prefeeisco Balo


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non ti piace Balotelli e il tuo attaccante ideale e Suarez, uno dei pochi giocatori in europa che in campo si comporta peggio di lui.
> Solo io ci vedo una gigantesca contraddizione?



Suarez fa cose GROSSE una tantum,ma non prende cartellini stupidi (ricordiamoci che il bresciano è a quota 7 in carriera se non sbaglio,un'ENORMITA')....ah e dimenticavo di dire che il bresciano lo vedo troppo statico,aspetta troppo la palla sui piedi,io tatticamente,come capacità di svariare su tutto il fronte d'attacco non lo vedo molto migliorato....in Italia _c'abbasta_,visto il livello,ma appena sale il livello devi saperti muovere tanto e bene


----------



## jaws (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Suarez fa cose GROSSE una tantum,ma non prende cartellini stupidi (ricordiamoci che il bresciano è a quota 7 in carriera se non sbaglio,un'ENORMITA')....ah e dimenticavo di dire che il bresciano lo vedo troppo statico,aspetta troppo la palla sui piedi,io tatticamente,come capacità di svariare su tutto il fronte d'attacco non lo vedo molto migliorato....in Italia _c'abbasta_,visto il livello,ma appena sale il livello devi saperti muovere tanto e bene



Stai scherzando vero? Suarez avrà già accumulato almeno 20 giornate di squalifica in carriera e le 7 di Balotelli per te sono un enormità.
Dai su


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Suarez fa cose GROSSE una tantum,ma non prende cartellini stupidi (ricordiamoci che il bresciano è a quota 7 in carriera se non sbaglio,un'ENORMITA')....ah e dimenticavo di dire che il bresciano lo vedo troppo statico,aspetta troppo la palla sui piedi,io tatticamente,come capacità di svariare su tutto il fronte d'attacco non lo vedo molto migliorato....in Italia _c'abbasta_,visto il livello,ma appena sale il livello devi saperti muovere tanto e bene


Meglio cartellini stupidi che un'infinità di giornate di squalifica a causa di morsi ed altro.
Suarez piace molto anche a me, ma ritengo che sia messo peggio di Balotelli sotto certi aspetti.
Edit:Ho letto in giro sul web che Suarez ha accumulato in carriera 25 giornate di squalifica, non poche.


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2013)

balo mi ricorda sempre di piu ibra.


----------



## Serginho (22 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Suarez fa cose GROSSE una tantum,ma non prende cartellini stupidi (ricordiamoci che il bresciano è a quota 7 in carriera se non sbaglio,un'ENORMITA')....ah e dimenticavo di dire che il bresciano lo vedo troppo statico,aspetta troppo la palla sui piedi,io tatticamente,come capacità di svariare su tutto il fronte d'attacco non lo vedo molto migliorato....in Italia _c'abbasta_,visto il livello,ma appena sale il livello devi saperti muovere tanto e bene



Si, una tantum si becca 20 giornate di squalifica, è da lodare rispetto a quel fesso di Balotelli, vero? Per rispondere alla seconda obiezione, basta vedere le ultime partite del Milan e quelle dell'Italia, dove per condizione scarsa in entrambi i casi, Balotelli si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle e ha fatto reparto da solo.
Non so se sia più forte di Lewa al momento, ma tempo un paio d'anni e l'avrà superato sicuramente
P.S. la legna serve, non consumarne troppa


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Giugno 2013)

Altro che Neymar. Tacco per Giaccherini.. nel secondo gol si era procurato un rigore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2013)

Il paragone con Neymar non si può fare in quanto ruoli, fisici e giocatori troppo diversi.

Comunque il potenziale è davvero clamoroso, speriamo se ne renda conto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Assist clamoroso, ma sta troppo fermo


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Mai decisivo nella grandi partite.
Anche se ha fatto un assist, non ha fatto nient'altro.
Mediocre e sopravvalutato.
Cedere anche lui, meglio Petagna.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Se lui riuscirà a trovare nei 90 minuti maggior continuità sarà senza dubbio uno degli attaccanti più forti.


----------



## arcanum (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mai decisivo nella grandi partite.
> Anche se ha fatto un assist, non ha fatto nient'altro.
> Mediocre e sopravvalutato.
> Cedere anche lui, meglio Petagna.



Il cambio di spacciatore è sempre un gran problema vero?


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Il cambio di spacciatore è sempre un gran problema vero?



Eh sì, ne sono consapevole 
Stavo palesemente scherzando, però il tifoso da bar italiano per eccellenza deve sentenziare su tutto e tutti.
Ieri mi è piaciuto molto il suo atteggiamento.
Se maturasse definitivamente, avremmo in Nazionale e nel Milan uno tra i primi 3 attaccanti del mondo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> meglio Petagna.



Premesso che Balotelli per 5 milioni più il prestito annuale di Matri lo porterei di corsa a Torino,devo dire che Petagna ha la tendinopatia,ergo non è un sostituto affidabile.


----------



## iceman. (26 Giugno 2013)

Tempo due anni e ci saluta, che ci resta a fare in una squadra che non vincerà nulla per i prossimi lustri?


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Giugno 2013)

Breaking news sul sito ufficiale 
È appena comparsa la seguente "notizia", non è uno scherzo: 

Il raduno può attendere: i nostri giocatori si tengono sempre in contatto
MILANO - Come si può constatare dal messaggio via twitter lanciato dal proprio profilo ufficiale da Kevin Constant a Mario Balotelli, i nostri giocatori anche in estate si tengono sempre in contatto.

_@FinallyMario ho frate dove sei? Guarda Che ti aspeto...!_


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

a fine stagione va via per 50mln


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Giugno 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Breaking news sul sito ufficiale
> È appena comparsa la seguente "notizia", non è uno scherzo:
> 
> Il raduno può attendere: i nostri giocatori si tengono sempre in contatto
> ...



Siamo una famiglia fortissimi, quindi


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il paragone con Neymar non si può fare in quanto ruoli, fisici e giocatori troppo diversi.
> 
> Comunque il potenziale è davvero clamoroso, speriamo se ne renda conto



io spero di no altrimenti se ne va pure lui tra 2 stagioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

Cioè Balotelli non può manco uscire con chi vuole  ieri sera a sportitalia dicevano che l'hanno beccatto con facchinetti e che galliani si arrabbierà molto mah


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;223330 ha scritto:


> Cioè Balotelli non può manco uscire con chi vuole  ieri sera a sportitalia dicevano che l'hanno beccatto con facchinetti e che galliani si arrabbierà molto mah



Vabbè a Sportitalia dicono di tutto e di più. Non è che mi fidi tanto.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Sky* per la prossima stagione *Balotelli* potrebbe prendere la maglia *numero 9*, ci sta pensando. E io sto pensando di prendere la sua maglia numero 9 del Milan.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2013)

Cmq Lollo, i tuoi post sono solo rosicamento puro


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

*Balo su twitter è già carico per la nuova avventura in Rossonero: Leaving to NEW YORK! Finally i ll start playing again <3*


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Fossi in galliani direi a balo ed elsha di farsi una foto e postare su Twitter "Ljajic, con te facciamo l'attacco più forte."XD


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Agosto 2013)

Impressionante. Quest'anno sarà lui il nostro leader.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

È forte,molto,ma ha il cervello di un'anguilla.Sono stufo di queste patetiche simulazioni e dei soliti gialli inutili.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Forte da paura ma altrettanto stupido come uomo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2013)

voti di oggi

9, 8, 9.5, 9, 9

cioè dai, non si può


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> voti di oggi
> 
> 9, 8, 9.5, 9, 9
> 
> cioè dai, non si può



Esagerato, dai.
Da 6,5.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È forte,molto,ma ha il *cervello di un'anguil*la.Sono stufo di queste patetiche simulazioni e dei soliti gialli inutili.



.questo mi fa molta paura.Mi viene da ridere quando tutti lo paragonano a dei fenomeni già affermati.È il piu forte dei nostri ma non è nemmeno paragonabile ,a mio parere ,a quel campione arrivato dalla dinamo kiev...sheva era giovane ma tutta un altra pasta...
Comunque a giocato bene stasera era il piu un palla a livello di lucidità...ha fatto delle belle giocate e se gli veniva quell euro gol eravamo qualificati.Spero lo gestiscano al meglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Esagerato, dai.
> Da 6,5.



erano votazioni da campionato mondiale di tuffi eh


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> .questo mi fa molta paura.Mi viene da ridere quando tutti lo paragonano a dei fenomeni già affermati.È il piu forte dei nostri ma non è nemmeno paragonabile ,a mio parere ,a quel campione arrivato dalla dinamo kiev...sheva era giovane ma tutta un altra pasta...
> Comunque a giocato bene stasera era il piu un palla a livello di lucidità...ha fatto delle belle giocate e se gli veniva quell euro gol eravamo qualificati.Spero lo gestiscano al meglio



Perchè c'è qualcuno che osa minimamente accostare Balotelli a Shevchenko?


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Molto ma molto male.
Escludendo la traversa presa, non ha fatto davvero niente.
Non mi piace affatto un giocatore che si butta in area e non lo sopporto quando fa quei falletti stupidi ogni volta che non è in giornata.
Quando sento dire che è un campione affermato, non so se ridere o piangere. Non scherziamo.
Se non cambia la testa (da quanti anni lo si dice di lui?), non farà mai il definitivo salto di qualità.

- - - Updated - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè c'è qualcuno che osa minimamente accostare Balotelli a Shevchenko?



Da ricovero immediato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Molto ma molto male.
> Escludendo la traversa presa, non ha fatto davvero niente.
> Non mi piace affatto un giocatore che si butta in area e non lo sopporto quando fa quei falletti stupidi ogni volta che non è in giornata.
> Quando sento dire che è un campione affermato, non so se ridere o piangere. Non scherziamo.
> ...



Giuro l ho sentito e letto!!non so se è una tattica della società per responsabilizzarlo ma comunque viene trattato come un top player,come un campione già affermato ,è palese anche dopo tutte le parole di galliani ste estate....
Mha ....io dà lui mi aspetto di vedere quello che ha fatto elsha nella prima parte del campionato,gol a parte ,vorrei fosse il trascinatore della squadra,l emblema e non solo perchè lo abbiamo pagato 20 miloni....io questa voglia,questa grinta non gliel ho ancora vista.Forse vorrei un giocatore che non esiste...la potenzialità di un balotelli ,con il cuore di pippo inzaghi.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Agosto 2013)

Per me ha giocato bene. Tanto lavoro sporco e tantissimi falli presi. Anche qualche bella giocata. 6,5 se lo è meritato. Certo, concordo con voi, spesso è irritante e si butta a terra anche quando potrebbe andare via palla al piede.


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Ha chiuso certi uno-due da paura, tutto sommato tra falli e bei palloni smazzati in area ha fatto una buona partita, certo quando la squadra boccheggia a metàcampo per tutta la partita è un po' dura entrare in partita a meno che non segni su cross casuale come sul gol.


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ha sfiorato un gol, ha preso più falli di tutti, recuperato vari palloni a centrocampo, fatto salire la squadra e fatto due assist quasi perfetti ad Elsha salvati da due miracoli. Il suo momento negativo è stato quando ha sbagliato il colpo sotto per lanciare elsha e si è fatto ammonire un attimo dopo, lì gli è venuta la frustrazione e ha cercato troppo il tiro in porta alzando poco la testa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2013)

in ogni caso secondo me oggi non ha fatto più di boateng, partita insufficiente


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2013)

Si è messo a provocare i veronesi su twitter


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si è messo a provocare i veronesi su twitter



Davvero ridicolo. Ma proprio tanto.
Dovrebbe pensare a giocare, non a sfidare il pubblico.
Non metterà mai la testa apposto questo qui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Mario Balotelli ‏@FinallyMario 59m

veronesi.... Vi presento un BRESCIANO !!


Ecco quello che ha scritto; non si lamentasse poi se domani prenderà una vagonata di fischi e insulti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Quanto siete buonisti.


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

Ma chi se ne frega sinceramente, tanto qualcuno manipolerà tutto e dirà: ecco Mario insulta i veronesi, il Milan ha già fallito con lui ecc ecc.
Basta che segni, risegni e ririsegni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

Il Milan questa partita proprio non la vuole giocare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanto siete buonisti.



Ma che senso ha provocare o poi scandalizzarsi se riceve cori razzisti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha provocare o poi scandalizzarsi se riceve cori razzisti?



Non ha insultato nessuno, sono cose goliardiche, se vogliamo condannare pure queste cose allora chiudiamo tutto dai.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ha insultato nessuno, sono cose goliardiche, se vogliamo condannare pure queste cose allora chiudiamo tutto dai.



Non è un tifoso, deve giocare a calcio, non aizzare il pubblico.
Continuerà a fare così anche perché viene idolatrato da tutti, stampa in primis, per ogni cosa che fa.
Non sei d'accordo sul fatto che potrebbe evitare delle cose del genere?


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

Effettivamente dal tono sembra una goliardata. Solo che una persona esposta dovrebbe comunque desistere. Se poi non si intristisse al primo coro razzista lo difenderei anche.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è un tifoso, deve giocare a calcio, non aizzare il pubblico.
> Continuerà a fare così anche perché viene idolatrato da tutti, stampa in primis, per ogni cosa che fa.
> Non sei d'accordo sul fatto che potrebbe evitare delle cose del genere?



Dovrebbe evitarle, fermo restando che non ha scritto nulla di che.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Shevchenko non proferiva mai mezza parola su nessuno, andava in campo e segnava. Era un campione anche con la testa, guai a chi paragona Mario ad Andry


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2013)

domani succede un casino a verona. in italia in generale si tende ad insultare l'avversario di colore per innervosirlo,a verona son razzisti per davvero invece.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è un tifoso, deve giocare a calcio, non aizzare il pubblico.
> Continuerà a fare così anche perché viene idolatrato da tutti, stampa in primis, per ogni cosa che fa.
> Non sei d'accordo sul fatto che potrebbe evitare delle cose del genere?



Sono d'accordo sul fatto che potrebbe anche evitare queste cose, ma onestamente non ci vedo nulla di esageratamente sbagliato.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Agosto 2013)

*"L'ho fatto perchè sono bresciano e per i miei amici bresciani, ci tengono alla rivalità calcistica con il Verona", si è giustificato ridendo l'attaccante al telefono con l'ufficio stampa del Milan.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *"L'ho fatto perchè sono bresciano e per i miei amici bresciani, ci tengono alla rivalità calcistica con il Verona", si è giustificato ridendo l'attaccante al telefono con l'ufficio stampa del Milan.*



- -''


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *"L'ho fatto perchè sono bresciano e per i miei amici bresciani, ci tengono alla rivalità calcistica con il Verona", si è giustificato ridendo l'attaccante al telefono con l'ufficio stampa del Milan.*



Pena di morte!


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha provocare o poi scandalizzarsi se riceve cori razzisti?



provocare e beccarsi i fischi è un conto.
provocare e beccarsi i cori razzisti invece non è colpa sua. Se uno mi insulta e io gli sputo in faccia ho torto io. Insultarsi è un conto. Insultare e ricevere cori razzisti è imbecillità da parte di chi fa i cori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Purtroppo sulla questione si sta delineando una situazione poco chiara, perché ormai si può dire che i fischi per un nero siano razzisti come siano per sfottò e la verità dove starebbe?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sulla questione si sta delineando una situazione poco chiara, perché ormai si può dire che i fischi per un nero siano razzisti come siano per sfottò e la verità dove starebbe?



Infatti non ho mai capito perchè fischiare un nero è razzismo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Infatti non ho mai capito perchè fischiare un nero è razzismo.


In verità è proprio difficile stabilirlo perché possono anche essere prese in giro come dici, ma possono anche essere insulti razzisti...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In verità è proprio difficile stabilirlo perché possono anche essere prese in giro come dici, ma possono anche essere insulti razzisti...



Secondo me nel dubbio non puoi sospendere la partita perchè il pubblico fischia un nero, diverso è se fanno cori tipo " u u u u u u".
Poi non capisco perchè il razzismo è solo quello contro i neri, dovrebbe essere anche quello contro i napoletani, contro gli slavi ( fischi ad Ibra tanto per dirne uno) ecc.ecc.


----------



## Morghot (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ha insultato nessuno, sono cose goliardiche, se vogliamo condannare pure queste cose allora chiudiamo tutto dai.


Esatto, il problema di baluba è che deve piantarla di fare la vittima durante la partita e fare sceneggiate per niente, queste cose ci stanno mettono pepe e aumentano l'hype


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Agosto 2013)

Non mi sta per niente simpatico (va da sé) ma stavolta sta faccenda è stata tirata in ballo DAL NULLA da quel pisquano di Tosi


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

a me pare che sia lui il primo a cui dà fastidio il colore della sua pelle


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non mi sta per niente simpatico (va da sé) ma stavolta sta faccenda è stata tirata in ballo DAL NULLA da quel pisquano di Tosi



e invece guarda caso ha avuto ragione Tosi: Balo ha messo benzina sul fuoco mettendoci in mezzo la rivalità col Brescia


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2013)

li rompono le scatole tutto il giorno e lui dovrebbe stare zitto... ha fatto bene.
avrei preferito un gol con dedica a Tosi... ma va bene comunque.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> a me pare che sia lui il primo a cui dà fastidio il colore della sua pelle



A te Balotelli non è molto simpatico vero?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

No no, mi sta molto simpatico. El shaarawi molto meno, dico solo quello che vedo


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Uscire con balotelli deve essere uno spasso


----------



## Brontolo (23 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è un tifoso, deve giocare a calcio, non aizzare il pubblico.
> Continuerà a fare così anche perché viene idolatrato da tutti, stampa in primis, per ogni cosa che fa.
> Non sei d'accordo sul fatto che potrebbe evitare delle cose del genere?



quoto.


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

Questo è meglio che si metta la testa a posto altrimenti aria. Di spacconi francamente io non ne ho voglia. Io voglio giocatori che parlino poco e facciano i fatti.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

A quanto pare Galliani e anche Allegri sono letteralmente infuriati per i tweet di Mario.
La fonte però è Tuttosport 
Non deve chiedere scusa a nessuno e non ha fatto nulla di grave, però fa capire che di cervello questo ragazzo non ne ha nemmeno un grammo.
"Il tuo cervello non pesa un chilo" (cit.) 



Mithos ha scritto:


> Questo è meglio che si metta la testa a posto altrimenti aria. Di spacconi francamente io non ne ho voglia. Io voglio giocatori che parlino poco e facciano i fatti.



.


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2013)

No ma non è un provocatore


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A quanto pare Galliani e anche Allegri sono letteralmente infuriati per i tweet di Mario.
> La fonte però è Tuttosport
> Non deve chiedere scusa a nessuno e non ha fatto nulla di grave, però fa capire che di cervello questo ragazzo non ne ha nemmeno un grammo.
> "Il tuo cervello non pesa un chilo" (cit.)
> ...



Non cambierà mai. E' davvero ******..


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma non è un provocatore



Adesso che è al Milan ha messo la testa a posto per sempre


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma non è un provocatore



purtroppo non potremo mai sapere se avrebbe scritto queste cose se non fosse stato tirato in ballo dal sindaco.


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> purtroppo non potremo mai sapere se avrebbe scritto queste cose se non fosse stato tirato in ballo dal sindaco.



Cambia poco, se l'ha scritto dopo le frasi di Tosi è ancora più stupido.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cambia poco, se l'ha scritto dopo le frasi di Tosi è ancora più stupido.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2013)

E' il più forte del campionato, anche mononeurone com'è me lo tengo stretto, non me ne frega proprio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

La speranza di quest'anno è lui.


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

intanto elsha non dovrebbe essere spompato come l'anno prima proprio perche con mario e presto con ljajic  potra riposare quando sara necessario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2013)

Una delle cose che non ho mai capito è questa antipatia trasversale delle tifoserie delle varie squadre verso Balotelli, ormai è un po' che non seguo più "seriamente" il calcio come prima e le notizie che leggo ormai le guardo solo su Milan World, quindi potrei essermi perso qualche atteggiamento particolare, boh.

Capisco "l'odio" dei tifosi della Juve e di quelli dell'inter, per via dei trascorsi, ma gli altri?
Che motivo hanno?
Sembra quasi una cosa fatta a prescindere.
Cioè per me se chiedi seriamente a qualche tifoso i motivi per cui gli sta sulle scatole balotelli non saprebbe rispondere.
Poi come detto potrei essermi perso comportamenti e dichiarazioni sue deprecabili non seguendo più il tutto in maniera assidua.

Però mi sembra quasi una specie di conformismo all'antipatia verso di lui, senza un motivo veramente reale.

Altra cosa poi l'attenzione maniacale dei media, il motivo di tanto interesse per Balotelli?
Perché?
Cos'ha di tanto particolare?
Non comprendo proprio questa voglia spasmodica di creare chissà che casi, sia in positivo che in negativo, dall'esaltazione per cose normali al linciaggio per vere e proprie stupidate.

Non capisco questa voglia di creare a forza un personaggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2013)

E' antipatico e fa di tutto per esserlo sempre di più.

Kakà, Shevchenko, Rui Costa erano molto più forti ma nessuno li ha mai odiati. Chiedetevi come mai


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' antipatico e fa di tutto per esserlo sempre di più.
> 
> Kakà, Shevchenko, Rui Costa erano molto più forti ma nessuno li ha mai odiati. Chiedetevi come mai



non erano neri


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Una delle cose che non ho mai capito è questa antipatia trasversale delle tifoserie delle varie squadre verso Balotelli, ormai è un po' che non seguo più "seriamente" il calcio come prima e le notizie che leggo ormai le guardo solo su Milan World, quindi potrei essermi perso qualche atteggiamento particolare, boh.
> 
> Capisco "l'odio" dei tifosi della Juve e di quelli dell'inter, per via dei trascorsi, ma gli altri?
> Che motivo hanno?
> ...



Ecco hai detto il motivo per cui io personalmente, ma anche altri lo critichiamo.


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2013)

Un vero campione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2013)

Bravo bravo. 

L'importante è provocare su twitter, non giocare a calcio. Come detto, speravo venisse espulso


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2013)

Balotelli DEVE smetterla di buttarsi, se no anche quando il fallo da rigore c'è l'arbitro non lo fischierà. 
Non è mai riuscito a vincere un uno contro uno, e stavamo giocando contro il Verona non contro il Manchester United.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

Posto che il rigore c'era,solito giallo da demente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma oltre a fare il Martin Luther King dei poveri e simulare,non potrebbe anche giocare a calcio?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Sbaglio o da quando è al Milan è stato sempre ammonito?


----------



## robs91 (24 Agosto 2013)

Meno copertine e più fatti in campo please.


----------



## Morghot (24 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma oltre a fare il Martin Luther King dei poveri e simulare,non potrebbe anche giocare a calcio?



 

Incomprensibile, è s c e m o forte non c'è niente da fare, io ci spero sempre che cambi ma ne dubito ogni giorno di più, partite come questa son l'emblema, al limite del ridicolo.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Questo ragazzo ha delle potenzialità enormi, ma deve fare il salto di qualità, deve diventare un leader vero!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile, è s c e m o forte non c'è niente da fare, io ci spero sempre che cambi ma ne dubito ogni giorno di più, partite come questa son l'emblema, al limite del ridicolo.



Ma il punto è che per me lui è un finalizzatore. Gli dai palla e segna,stop. Non può fare il leader,non può giocare alla Ibrahimovic. Se Allegri pensa di imbastire il suo gioco sul "palla a Balotelli che segna/fa assist/inventa/fa il regista",non ha capito nulla.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo ha delle potenzialità enormi, ma deve fare il salto di qualità, deve diventare un leader vero!



difficile, quando hai il cervello a livello di cassano. 

meno twitter e stupidate varie....più lavoro e serietà. 

si continua a dire: "è giovane, gli è concesso", per quanto tempo ancora andranno avanti a usare sta scusa ? c'ha 23 anni, mica è un 17enne...


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

C'hai ragione, non ha ancora la testa per esser un trascinatore, un fuoriclasse. E se non si sveglia non ce l'avrà mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

Irritante.
Semplicemente irritante.
La strada per diventare campione è non lunga, lunghissima.
Ma continuiamo nel processo di beatificazione ed esaltazione di questo giocatore.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2013)

La media ammonizioni e simulazioni a partita penso sia la più alta della storia del Milan. Così come quella di tweet a giornata. Chissà se un giorno si renderà conto che di questo passo resterà sempre un eterno imcompiuto...Certo, se tra tifosi e media si continua ad esaltarlo come se fosse Van Basten è dura arrivarci.


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2013)

Non do la colpa a lui. Giustamente è difficile predicare nel deserto. Tuttavia, quando il ragazzo è in "giornata no" non gliene riesce neanche una, c'è poco da fare. Speriamo in tempi migliori prossimamente


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non do la colpa a lui. Giustamente è difficile predicare nel deserto. Tuttavia, quando il ragazzo è in "giornata no" non gliene riesce neanche una, c'è poco da fare. Speriamo in tempi migliori prossimamente



Guardando il tuo avatar, mi viene da piangere.
Tutto il nostro attuale reparto d'attacco non vale un'unghia di quel fenomeno.


----------



## de sica (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Guardando il tuo avatar, mi viene da piangere.
> Tutto il nostro attuale reparto d'attacco non vale un'unghia di quel fenomeno.



Eh già... un attaccante del genere non si è più visto dal 2006, giorno della partenza del bambi di Kyev


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2013)

Facendo così rischia di essere deleterio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Irritante.
> Semplicemente irritante.
> La strada per diventare campione è non lunga, lunghissima.
> Ma continuiamo nel processo di beatificazione ed esaltazione di questo giocatore.



quoto


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

Piu campo e meno twitter e cavolate varie


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Agosto 2013)

la sua peggior prestazione da quando è al milan,a mio parere.E rischia anche l'espulsione dopo aver sfanculato ripetutamente l'arbitro.Anche se l'arbitraggio ostile non l'ha di certo aiutato:non gli è stato fischiato un fallo a favore che sia uno...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è che per me lui è un finalizzatore. Gli dai palla e segna,stop. Non può fare il leader,non può giocare alla Ibrahimovic. Se Allegri pensa di imbastire il suo gioco sul "palla a Balotelli che segna/fa assist/inventa/fa il regista",non ha capito nulla.



Quoto....non ha capito nulla


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è che per me lui è un finalizzatore. Gli dai palla e segna,stop. Non può fare il leader,non può giocare alla Ibrahimovic. Se Allegri pensa di imbastire il suo gioco sul "palla a Balotelli che segna/fa assist/inventa/fa il regista",non ha capito nulla.



d'altronde allegri ha costruito la sua carriera al milan sulla presenza di ibrahimovic e spera che balotelli sia il suo erede.Ma ancora non ha capito che sono giocatori diversi:supermario è una punta che dà il meglio di sè negli ultimi 30 metri,vive per il gol.Come quotato,è un finalizzatore,un centravanti purissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

tanto talento sprecato... ha meno cervello di cassano...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non do la colpa a lui. Giustamente è difficile predicare nel deserto. Tuttavia, quando il ragazzo è in "giornata no" non gliene riesce neanche una, c'è poco da fare. Speriamo in tempi migliori prossimamente



Immagina che qualcuno lo paragona al tizio del tuo avatar, sacrilegio.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tanto talento sprecato... ha meno cervello di cassano...



Tra giugno e luglio ...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Agosto 2013)

Per me ci vorrebbe più severità da parte della società, non è possibile che prende un ammonizione a partita.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me ci vorrebbe più severità da parte della società, non è possibile che prende un ammonizione a partita.



Sono d'accordo.
Oltretutto, trovo davvero irritante il suo atteggiamento in campo.
Dei suoi tweet e tutte le sue cavolate fuori dal campo non mi interesserebbero se si impegnasse.
E' anche vero che è difficile avere stimoli in una squadra che non ne ha, ma non è una giustificazione.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

"A Milano li abbiamo ammazzati"

"Mi scuso col presidente ma questa la dedico a Mino"


Sei il mio eroe


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Questo è il Balo che vogliamo.


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> "A Milano li abbiamo ammazzati"
> 
> "Mi scuso col presidente ma questa la dedico a Mino"
> 
> ...



Fagli la pizza Mino!


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Agosto 2013)

Scandalosamente superiore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Un giorno però capirò perchè deve sempre prendere il giallo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2013)

si vede proprio che è un Campione...è un Top Mondo


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2013)

Sembra Ibra.


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un giorno però capirò perchè deve sempre prendere il giallo.



Lo fa per rimanere concentrato fino alla fine


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

Immancabile il giallo inutile.

Che spreco quel talento con quella testa


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

SuperBalo  prima o poi una partita senza giallo


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sembra Ibra.



Sì, oggi sì.


----------



## 2515 (28 Agosto 2013)

Avrebbe fatto ammonire tre difensori su 4 se quel BIP dell'arbitro avesse segnato la tirata di maglia da ultimo uomo a centrocampo, senza quella tirata balotelli sarebbe stato solo contro il portiere.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Anche lui ha tutto per diventare un campione.
Se non avesse quella maledetta testa, lo sarebbe già ora.
Sta migliorando sensibilmente l'intesa col Faraone, ma giustamente dobbiamo prendere Mitra Matri e metterlo in campo al posto di El Shaarawy.


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche lui ha tutto per diventare un campione.
> Se non avesse quella maledetta testa, lo sarebbe già ora.
> Sta migliorando sensibilmente l'intesa col Faraone, ma giustamente dobbiamo prendere Mitra Matri e metterlo in campo al posto di El Shaarawy.



infatti l'intesa balo-elsha e l'unica cosa in cui dobbiamo sperare quest'anno e ogni partita che passa sta migliorando.
si cercano molto spesso... e sopratutto mario a cercare elsha.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Se non altro il giallo di ieri lo posso accettare un pò di più. Quelli per proteste no. 

E' squalificato alla prima del girone vero?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì, oggi sì.



Mi spiace, ma no. Lo pensavo proprio ieri sera allo stadio, quanto gli manca per esser come Ibra, non tanto per caratteristiche, ma per impatto sui 90 minuti. Balotelli è ancora troppo discontinuo. Verso la fine era in area nell'1 contro 1, Ibra avrebbe rotto la porta.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non altro il giallo di ieri lo posso accettare un pò di più. Quelli per proteste no.
> 
> E' squalificato alla prima del girone vero?
> 
> ...



Non hai capito il mio messaggio. Io sostengo che Balotelli, a parte per fisico e tecnica, non somiglia molto a Ibrahimovic. Fa movimenti diversi, gli piace fare cose diverse. Ieri sera, invece, gli ha somigliato un pò di più secondo me. Non c'entra la continuità, io intendo lo stile di gioco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

che giocatore...mi ricorda sempre di più Ibra...quando ha palla lui sono sempre tranquillo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2013)

maro stasera balotelli show  da scrivere sul calendario non si e fatto ammonire


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

niente da dire oggi


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

Stasera ci ha salvato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Settembre 2013)

Si ma non ha fatto segnare Matri,tira solo col destro,vendiamolo,deve imparare a dialogareh.


----------



## 2515 (1 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si ma non ha fatto segnare Matri,tira solo col destro,vendiamolo,deve imparare a dialogareh.



ha fatto segnare robinho, è già un miracolo.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

La pochezza di Allegri comunque, a parte Balotelli come ha giocato la squadra? senza Ibra come giocava la squadra? quando El Shaarawy non segnava come giocava la squadra? mah
Speriamo che continui così, un impatto così in questo campionato non ce l'ha nessuno e abbiamo già visto che di rigori non ne riceveremo neanche mezzo, sia quelli clamorosi sia quelli meno clamorosi (dobbiamo sperare che ci diano quelli inesistenti ).


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Stasera era decisamente sul pezzo. Cosi deve giocare, con continuità.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Stasera migliore in campo.
Giocasse sempre così, 'cci sua.


----------



## URABALO (3 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Stasera migliore in campo.
> Giocasse sempre così, 'cci sua.



Cosa deve fare di più quest'uomo?
Nello scorso girone di ritorno c'ha trascinato fino al terzo posto con i suoi gol,12 su 13 partite,6 su rigore di cui 4 da lui procurati.
A questi gol aggiungerei la sua capacità di far reparto da solo,la sua capacità di procurarsi falli in serie.
E' un giocatore che da quando è arrivato al Milan è in continua evoluzione.
Ormai esattamente come Ibra fece a suo tempo,anche SuperMario sta diventando quel giocatore offensivamente universale.
In area non è Inzaghi ma gli ultimi due gol che ha fatto dimostrano tutti gli istinti del goleador di razza che si porta dentro.
Ma è quello che fa fuori dall'area che a me impressiona.
Giocatori alti e forti fisicamente come lui se ne vedono abbastanza,ma giocatori alti e forti fisicamente come lui che hanno anche la sua tecnica e la sua mobilità io ne conosco solo uno che attualmente gioca a Parigi.
In questo momento Balotelli è un giocatore che protegge palla e fa il gioco di sponde come pochissimi attaccanti ma al tempo stesso può saltarti l'uomo in velocità o con un dribbling di potenza,può rifinire e può segnarti in tutti i modi possibili(testa,opportunismo,tiro da fuori,punizione,acrobazia,dopo un dribbling).
Attaccante totale,non abbiamo la squadra più forte del campionato ma per quanto possa essere consolante abbiamo di gran lunga il miglior giocatore della serie A.
E chissà quanto questo fattore alla fine potrà infastidire la Juve nella corsa al terzo scudetto consecutivo.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2013)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Cosa deve fare di più quest'uomo?



Cosa deve fare?
Deve imparare ad essere più costante e a giocare sempre anche per la squadra.
Non sto dicendo che non lo faccia, il problema è che non lo fa sempre.
Deve imparare a pensare solamente a giocare e a non farsi ammonire ogni santa partita.
Ho alzato l'asticella. Siccome sono evidenti le enormi potenzialità di questo ragazzo, non mi aspetto più il compitino.
L'anno scorso per metà delle partite sinceramente non mi è piaciuto come ha giocato e anche a Verona l'ho trovato assolutamente irritante.
Sembra quasi che ce l'abbia con lui, ma è perché con la classe che ha avrebbe già dovuto essere un campione affermato e non un potenziale tale. E questo purtroppo dipende esclusivamente dalla sua testaccia.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2013)

Se trova continuità è uno dei più forti al mondo.


----------



## Mithos (3 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Cosa deve fare?
> Deve imparare ad essere più costante e a giocare sempre anche per la squadra.
> Non sto dicendo che non lo faccia, il problema è che non lo fa sempre.
> Deve imparare a pensare solamente a giocare e a non farsi ammonire ogni santa partita.
> ...



Inutile continuare a spiegarlo Ang, per molti Balotelli è un giocatore arrivato, già fuoriclasse e forse lui stesso pensa di esserlo.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Inutile continuare a spiegarlo Ang, per molti Balotelli è un giocatore arrivato, già fuoriclasse e forse lui stesso pensa di esserlo.



Già.
Il problema non è che lo pensino i tifosi (ci può anche stare), ma che lo pensi anche la società e glielo faccia credere.


----------



## URABALO (4 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli non è ancora un giocatore arrivato ma questo non toglie che è già un fuoriclasse.
Da noi in questi mesi ha fatto il fuoriclasse,non si può certo dire il contrario.
Nello scorso campionato proprio come i fuoriclasse ha saputo essere decisivo anche quando non era in giornata,su tutti ricordo la gara contro il Torino dove sbloccò il risultato dopo aver giocato una gara a dir poco sottotono.
Ma in altre gare giocò da dominatore,alla prima contro l'Udinese,contro il Chievo a Verona,contro il Palermo,contro il Pescara,nel secondo tempo contro il Catania e in quello a Siena.
Poi non parliamo di lui come di uno che ancora non ha fatto niente,negli anni all'Inter quando era ancora un ragazzino non è stato mai il protagonista principale ma è stato comunque importante in quasi ogni loro vittoria.
Così come lo è stato nel City dove a tratti riuscì a essere quello che è da noi oggi,il trascinatore,quando il City venne a Napoli per la Champions veniva definito tale.
In nazionale una competizione ha fatto e con la sua doppietta alla Germania portò l'Italia fino alla finale.
Può e deve migliorarsi(e mi sembra che in questi mesi lo stia facendo) ma calma a dire che ancora ha dimostrato poco e niente.
Ha 23 anni compiuti da pochi giorni sarà un personaggio particolare che devi sapere gestire ma ha anche dimostrato di essere un grande giocatore.
Ora ha l'età giusta per affermarsi definitivamente a livello internazionale,anche perché a 23 anni non tutti sono dei Messi il quale va detto ne nasce uno ogni 20/30 anni.


----------



## Mithos (4 Settembre 2013)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Balotelli non è ancora un giocatore arrivato ma questo non toglie che è già un fuoriclasse.
> Da noi in questi mesi ha fatto il fuoriclasse,non si può certo dire il contrario.
> Nello scorso campionato proprio come i fuoriclasse ha saputo essere decisivo anche quando non era in giornata,su tutti ricordo la gara contro il Torino dove sbloccò il risultato dopo aver giocato una gara a dir poco sottotono.
> Ma in altre gare giocò da dominatore,alla prima contro l'Udinese,contro il Chievo a Verona,contro il Palermo,contro il Pescara,nel secondo tempo contro il Catania e in quello a Siena.
> ...



Hai una strana idea di fuoriclasse, ha dimostrato poco e niente ed è un fatto.E non è stato importante come dici tu in ogni l vittoria dell'Inter. Mah, un analisi così strampalata nemmeno Fede sotto le elezioni le faceva. Scusami, ma dico quello che penso.


----------



## 2515 (4 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Hai una strana idea di fuoriclasse, ha dimostrato poco e niente ed è un fatto.E non è stato importante come dici tu in ogni l vittoria dell'Inter. Mah, un analisi così strampalata nemmeno Fede sotto le elezioni le faceva. Scusami, ma dico quello che penso.



senza i suoi gol l'inter l'anno della Champions non avrebbe manco passato i gironi.


----------



## Mithos (4 Settembre 2013)

Ah, bravo. Per me quello non significa essere importante o fuoriclasse. Piuttosto ricordo le scenate indegne in semifinale quando si giocò quella che fino ad allora era la partita più importante della sua vita, quelle non solo non sono da fuoriclasse, ma sono sceneggiate nemmeno degne di un professionista. Il fuoriclasse è un giocatore costante , consapevole dei suoi mezzi e che da un contributo fondamentale per la squadra, non un bimbo frignone facile all'ammonizione che si diletta a far parlare di sè quasi più fuori dal campo che dentro.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Per me l'unico torneo giocato da FUORICLASSE da Balotelli è stato l'Europeo.


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli è un fuoriclasse. Non è un giocatore arrivato ma è un fuoriclasse, non capisco come si possa dire il contrario.
E' normale che debba migliorare, ma non definirlo fuoriclasse per me è la cosa più assurda.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Mithos ha scritto:


> Hai una strana idea di fuoriclasse, ha dimostrato poco e niente ed è un fatto.E non è stato importante come dici tu in ogni l vittoria dell'Inter. Mah, un analisi così strampalata nemmeno Fede sotto le elezioni le faceva. Scusami, ma dico quello che penso.



No, ha ragione. Il calcio non è tutto soggettivo. Balotelli ha la classe per essere uno dei primi 3 giocatori al mondo, è non è una cosa cosa soggettiva. E' così, tutti gli addetti ai lavori lo dicono.

Ed è SEMPRE stato decisivo, questi sono fatti.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2013)

Con un grande campione (per me, non un fuoriclasse) come Ibra abbiamo vinto uno scudetto.
E lo schema era "palla ad Ibra e ci pensa lui".
Se Balotelli è un fuoriclasse, allora mi aspetto che quantomeno sia il trascinatore della squadra e ci faccia lottare per lo scudetto, visto che a differenza dell'anno dello scudetto non abbiamo più Thiago Silva.


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con un grande campione (per me, non un fuoriclasse) come Ibra abbiamo vinto uno scudetto.
> E lo schema era "palla ad Ibra e ci pensa lui".
> Se Balotelli è un fuoriclasse, allora mi aspetto che quantomeno sia il trascinatore della squadra e ci faccia lottare per lo scudetto, visto che a differenza dell'anno dello scudetto non abbiamo più Thiago Silva.


Ibra queste cose le ha fatte dai 27 anni in su.
Magari balotelli a 27 anni diventa piu forte di ibra o magari no...Paragonare ibra a balotelli non ha senso adesso.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ibra queste cose le ha fatte dai 27 anni in su.
> Magari balotelli a 27 anni diventa piu forte di ibra o magari no...Paragonare ibra a balotelli non ha senso adesso.



Sono d'accordo.
Il paragone al momento non ha alcun senso.
Sono anche convinto che Balotelli abbia tutto il potenziale per diventare più forte di Ibra, ma per il momento non è nemmeno un campione, IMHO.


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Il paragone al momento non ha alcun senso.
> Sono anche convinto che Balotelli abbia tutto il potenziale per diventare più forte di Ibra, ma per il momento non è nemmeno un campione, IMHO.


----------



## Mithos (9 Settembre 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Balotelli è un fuoriclasse. Non è un giocatore arrivato ma è un fuoriclasse, non capisco come si possa dire il contrario.
> E' normale che debba migliorare, ma non definirlo fuoriclasse per me è la cosa più assurda.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



A vincere i tornei a briscola è stato decisivo.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2013)

Si vabbè, i tornei di briscola.


----------



## Mithos (10 Settembre 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Si vabbè, i tornei di briscola.



Il fuoriclasse deve dimostrare di esserlo con continuità, perchè qualche singola partita giocata come tale imho non dà diritto ad essere tale.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> A vincere i tornei a briscola è stato decisivo.





Sei in palese malafede.
Ha vinto 3 campionati italiani, uno inglese, una Coppa Italia, una supercoppa italiana, una supercoppa europea e una Champions League giocando sempre da protagonista. E' un fuoriclasse assoluto e tutti ce l'hanno con lui.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2013)

Okay, è un giocatore normale.

D'altronde, qua c'è gente che definisce Ozil e Di Maria ad esempio due giocatori normali [o addirittura "non sono tutto quel gran che], non mi stupisco di certe cose 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma tutta questa confidenza da dove arriva? Non è mai stato decisivo? Ok, avete ragione voi che basate il calcio su opinioni personali. Beati voi che siete addetti ai lav.. ah no.


----------



## Mithos (10 Settembre 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Okay, è un giocatore normale.
> 
> D'altronde, qua c'è gente che definisce Ozil e Di Maria ad esempio due giocatori normali [o addirittura "non sono tutto quel gran che], non mi stupisco di certe cose
> 
> ...



No io sto semplicemente dicendo tra le righe che a molti tifosi basta qualche partita per proclamare chicchessia fuoriclasse. Un fuoriclasse per definizione non solo ha i colpi, ma ha un rendimento costante..Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me Balotelli ha il talento di Hubner IMHO.

Ah si, le opinioni personali intoccabili. lol.


----------



## Mithos (10 Settembre 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Secondo me Balotelli ha il talento di Hubner IMHO.
> 
> Ah si, le opinioni personali intoccabili. lol.



Vabbè Core ciao!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

A me Balotelli piace e credo abbia un enorme potenziale.
Semplicemente faccio fatica a tollerare questa continua esaltazione di un giocatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare in termini di continuità e che si crede (perché gli viene fatto credere?) di essere già un Messi o un Cristiano Ronaldo, insomma uno già arrivato.
Oltretutto, deve cambiare assolutamente testa altrimenti non va da nessuna parte.
Se è davvero così tanto forte come i giornalisti e molti tifosi vogliono far credere, come mai non ci sono tutte queste squadre che si accapigliano per prenderselo? Forse perché non è considerato così tanto affidabile?


----------



## Mithos (10 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A me Balotelli piace e credo abbia un enorme potenziale.
> Semplicemente faccio fatica a tollerare questa continua esaltazione di un giocatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare in termini di continuità e che si crede (perché gli viene fatto credere?) di essere già un Messi o un Cristiano Ronaldo, insomma uno già arrivato.
> Oltretutto, deve cambiare assolutamente testa altrimenti non va da nessuna parte.
> Se è davvero così tanto forte come i giornalisti e molti tifosi vogliono far credere, come mai non ci sono tutte queste squadre che si accapigliano per prenderselo? Forse perché non è considerato così tanto affidabile?



Finalmente qualcuno capisce..


----------



## peppe75 (10 Settembre 2013)

io spero che Balo stasera segna tanti goal a Torino così da diventare un buon viatico in vista della partita con la rube il 6 ottobre...e poi se segna in maniera continuativa meglio così...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A me Balotelli piace e credo abbia un enorme potenziale.
> Semplicemente faccio fatica a tollerare questa continua esaltazione di un giocatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare in termini di continuità e che si crede (perché gli viene fatto credere?) di essere già un Messi o un Cristiano Ronaldo, insomma uno già arrivato.
> Oltretutto, deve cambiare assolutamente testa altrimenti non va da nessuna parte.
> Se è davvero così tanto forte come i giornalisti e molti tifosi vogliono far credere, come mai non ci sono tutte queste squadre che si accapigliano per prenderselo? Forse perché non è considerato così tanto affidabile?



Te pensa che c'è gente che lo paragona a Shevchenko


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Te pensa che c'è gente che lo paragona a Shevchenko



questa è una bestemmia


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Te pensa che c'è gente che lo paragona a Shevchenko





Sheva a 22 anni ha trascinato la Dinamo Kiev in semifinale di Champions, realizzando una tripletta al Camp Nou.
Mi fermo qui.
Voglio però nome e cognome di tutti quelli che paragonano Balotelli a Sheva, voglio denunciarli all'istante.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sheva a 22 anni ha trascinato la Dinamo Kiev in semifinale di Champions, realizzando una tripletta al Camp Nou.
> Mi fermo qui.
> Voglio però nome e cognome di tutti quelli che paragonano Balotelli a Sheva, voglio denunciarli all'istante.



Tipo certa gente del Milan Club dove sono iscritto, i brividi a sentirli parlare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2013)

Non può essere paragonato Kaka' a Shevchenko, figuriamoci se può Balotelli.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sheva a 22 anni ha trascinato la Dinamo Kiev in semifinale di Champions, realizzando una tripletta al Camp Nou.
> Mi fermo qui.
> Voglio però nome e cognome di tutti quelli che paragonano Balotelli a Sheva, voglio denunciarli all'istante.





stasera Balo si è mangiato di tutto e di più, ne deve mangiare di pane... e non ha la testa giusta per mangiarlo quindi rimarrà quello che è adesso, ovvero un ottimo giocatore e un leader per il Milan di oggi, ma che sarebbe stato panchinaro fisso nei Milan del passato


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Te pensa che c'è gente che lo paragona a Shevchenko



Bah, sicuro???


----------



## smallball (10 Settembre 2013)

alla fine riesce a segnare su rigore


----------



## Hammer (10 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sheva a 22 anni ha trascinato la Dinamo Kiev in semifinale di Champions, realizzando una tripletta al Camp Nou.
> Mi fermo qui.
> Voglio però nome e cognome di tutti quelli che paragonano Balotelli a Sheva, voglio denunciarli all'istante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2013)

francamente mi sto stancando di questo suo essere tuffatore e comunque fare sempre in modo di prendere falli inesistenti

poi non si lamenti se non gli fischieranno più niente, perché darei quasi ragione agli arbitri


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2013)

Oggi male, rigore a parte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2013)

oggi doveva fare tripletta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> stasera Balo si è mangiato di tutto e di più, ne deve mangiare di pane... e non ha la testa giusta per mangiarlo quindi rimarrà quello che è adesso, ovvero un ottimo giocatore e un leader per il Milan di oggi, ma che sarebbe stato panchinaro fisso nei Milan del passato



già...Balo nel Milan di Ancelotti avrebbe fatto panchina...sarebbe stato il 4 attaccante dopo Sheva, Pippo e pure Hernan


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

Gli è andata di lusso oggi.
Se ci fosse stato un arbitro fiscale, il pestone su Sivok gli sarebbe costato il cartellino rosso.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gli è andata di lusso oggi.
> Se ci fosse stato un arbitro fiscale, il pestone su Sivok gli sarebbe costato il cartellino rosso.


Per me il rosso sarebbe stato esagerato.
Più che altro perché si è visto che non lo ha fatto con cattiveria, ma si è trattato di uno scontro di gioco.Allo stesso modo ha valutato Kozak, che l'ha anche fatta più grossa.A me gli arbitraggi così piacciono


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Settembre 2013)

Io ripeto, solo in Italia sappiamo affossare un giocatore dopo una partita sbagliata.

Anche al tanto amato Sheva capitava che non la buttava dentro nemmeno a porta vuota, quindi che facciamo?
Io ricordo pure di un Shevchenko che ogni tifos voleva vendere dopo l'annata 2001/2002 dove non la buttava più dentro nemmeno su rigore.

Quando dicono che la gente ha la memoria corta, beh hanno ragione.

D'altronde, qua dentro c'era gente che discuteva il valore e il talento di Alexandre Pato, come detto, non mi stupisco più di niente.

Ciao core 

Ps. Se devi sfottere fallo bene, e impara che il calcio è oggettività, non un parere personale di stocazzo


----------



## Dexter (11 Settembre 2013)

è un omone di 1.90 per 90kg...quando si tuffa appena lo sfiorano non ci crede nessuno...deve smetterla di fare scenate e stare sempre per terra...l'ha capito pure neymar che in europa non funziona cosi. ha ancora troppi difetti per esser considerato uno dei migliori. van persie,suarez...sta gente,che tecnicamente è più o meno al suo livello,è ancora superiore. altro che messi e ronaldo..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è un omone di 1.90 per 90kg...quando si tuffa appena lo sfiorano non ci crede nessuno...deve smetterla di fare scenate e stare sempre per terra...l'ha capito pure neymar che in europa non funziona cosi. ha ancora troppi difetti per esser considerato uno dei migliori. van persie,suarez...sta gente,che tecnicamente è più o meno al suo livello,è ancora superiore. altro che messi e ronaldo..



Sì però molto spesso le botte le prende eccome. Parlo in generale, non nel caso a cui fai riferimento (che onestamente non ricordo)...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è un omone di 1.90 per 90kg...quando si tuffa appena lo sfiorano non ci crede nessuno...deve smetterla di fare scenate e stare sempre per terra...l'ha capito pure neymar che in europa non funziona cosi. ha ancora troppi difetti per esser considerato uno dei migliori. van persie,suarez...sta gente,che tecnicamente è più o meno al suo livello,è ancora superiore. altro che messi e ronaldo..



superiore no, diciamo che lui è a quei livelli la gia, per me lewandoski falcao ibra messi e ronaldo sono ancora più forti, ma lui viene dopo questi, lo metto io assieme a van persie suarez cavani higuain anche se ancora deve dimostare qualcosina, questi ahnno dimostrato di fare 20 gol all'anno ognuno..


----------



## runner (11 Settembre 2013)

comunque è incredibile come giochi meglio quando c' è anche un altra punta in campo....

più spazi e più fantasia!!


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque è incredibile come giochi meglio quando c' è anche un altra punta in campo....
> 
> più spazi e più fantasia!!



E' vero... ed è quello che si vuole fare anche al Milan non a caso.


----------



## 2515 (11 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque è incredibile come giochi meglio quando c' è anche un altra punta in campo....
> 
> più spazi e più fantasia!!



per me il fatto che gioca meglio dipende più dal centrocampo tecnico onestamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> superiore no, diciamo che lui è a quei livelli la gia, per me lewandoski falcao ibra messi e ronaldo sono ancora più forti, ma lui viene dopo questi, lo metto io assieme a van persie suarez cavani higuain anche se ancora deve dimostare qualcosina, questi ahnno dimostrato di fare 20 gol all'anno ognuno..



Balotelli come Cavani? Non bestemmiamo su, l'uruguayano è ancora molto più forte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli è inferiore a tutti i giocatori citati per un motivo: non si impegna. E' palese che non ci metta mai il 100%


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Balotelli è inferiore a tutti i giocatori citati per un motivo: non si impegna. E' palese che non ci metta mai il 100%



devo quotarti per forza, è la stessa sensazione che ho io, si muovesse un po di più sarebbe un grandissimo..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2013)

per me può diventare come Ibra, su quel livello. Alla fine Ibra a 23 anni non era messo meglio di lui nè a tecnica, nè a fiuto del gol (anzi), nè in continuità delle giocate.

Dipende da lui, tutto da lui, vedo improbabile che un allenatore riuscirà mai a spronarlo come ha fatto Capello a Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> per me può diventare come Ibra, su quel livello. Alla fine Ibra a 23 anni non era messo meglio di lui nè a tecnica, nè a fiuto del gol (anzi), nè in continuità delle giocate.
> 
> Dipende da lui, tutto da lui, vedo improbabile che un allenatore riuscirà mai a spronarlo come ha fatto Capello a Ibrahimovic.



e ci metto pure che come atteggiamenti ibra all'età di balo era anche molto peggio, basta ricordare il primo anno di juve, prendeva tutti a testate..


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli come Cavani? Non bestemmiamo su, l'uruguayano è ancora molto più forte.



Se Balotelli riuscisse ad acquisire quella cattiveria agonistica e quella fame del matador sarebbe sicuramente tra i più forti al mondo.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> superiore no, diciamo che lui è a quei livelli la gia, per me lewandoski falcao ibra messi e ronaldo sono ancora più forti, ma lui viene dopo questi, lo metto io assieme a van persie suarez cavani higuain anche se ancora deve dimostare qualcosina, questi ahnno dimostrato di fare 20 gol all'anno ognuno..



Balotelli come Van Persie, Suarez, Cavani e Higuain??


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli come Van Persie, Suarez, Cavani e Higuain??



si ma ho detto che deve dimostrare per me parte gia a quei livelli, anzi a livello di nazionale con l'europeo ha fatto vedere gia più di loro, tieni anche conto dell'età eh


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli come Van Persie, Suarez, Cavani e Higuain??



Su Cavani e Higuaìn mi trovi d'accordo, ma io non capisco che cosa ci troviate di tanto speciale in Suarez per pensare che il confronto fra lui e Balotelli sia ridicolo (vista anche la disciplina di Suarez).

Diverso è il discorso su Van Persie; adesso splendido giocatore, ma per anni una grande incompiuta. Per dire, il confronto di entrambi a 23 anni secondo me lo vince Mario. Il confronto fra il Van Persie di adesso e il Mario di adesso va all'olandese senza dubbi.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Su Cavani e Higuaìn mi trovi d'accordo, ma io non capisco che cosa ci troviate di tanto speciale in Suarez per pensare che il confronto fra lui e Balotelli sia ridicolo (vista anche la disciplina di Suarez).
> 
> Diverso è il discorso su Van Persie; adesso splendido giocatore, ma per anni una grande incompiuta. Per dire, il confronto di entrambi a 23 anni secondo me lo vince Mario. Il confronto fra il Van Persie di adesso e il Mario di adesso va all'olandese senza dubbi.



Suarez non mi fa impazzire completamente, però ha fatto 47 gol nelle ultime 2 stagioni, 30 nell'ultima.
Mario ancora la deve fare un'intera stagione ad altissimo livello, in cui segna con continuità.
Sono tutti più grandi di Mario, quindi ha tutte le potenzialità per poterli raggiungere in futuro.
Al momento il confronto non può ancora sussistere con questi attaccanti.
Sinceramente ormai non credo possa maturare più di tanto, ma l'importante è che qualcuno gli dica che non deve giocare solamente per prendere le punizioni e i rigori.
Che Balotelli sia meglio rispetto al Van Persie ventitreenne ok, ma al Van Persie attuale può solamente allacciargli le scarpe.
Non penso che al momento sia già tra i 10 migliori attaccanti del mondo.


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Suarez non mi fa impazzire completamente, però ha fatto 47 gol nelle ultime 2 stagioni, 30 nell'ultima.
> Mario ancora la deve fare un'intera stagione ad altissimo livello, in cui segna con continuità.
> Sono tutti più grandi di Mario, quindi ha tutte le potenzialità per poterli raggiungere in futuro.
> Al momento il confronto non può ancora sussistere con questi attaccanti.
> ...



Su Van Persie infatti sono d'accordo con te, però boh, Suarez non lo reputo migliore del Balotelli attuale. Poi anche secondo me non è nella top 10 al mondo ancora (contando come punte anche Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi). Tutto dipende da lui.


----------



## Graxx (12 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e ci metto pure che come atteggiamenti ibra all'età di balo era anche molto peggio, basta ricordare il primo anno di juve, *prendeva tutti a testate*..



Ed era infinitamente meno ammonito di Balo...e poi cmq nella crescita di un giocatore a quell'età è fondamentale l'allenatore...diciamo che ibra al primo anno di juve aveva un certo fabio capello...che secondo me lo ha fatto crescere tantissimo...tornando a balo...quando ha voglia è fortissimo...il problema suo è prp questo...sembra giocare senza voglia...sensazione mia??? non penso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2013)

comunque non ne parla mai nessuno ma lambert del southampton ha segnato con la maglia della sua squadra 32 rigori su 32 senza sbagliarne uno, balo è fermo a 20


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque non ne parla mai nessuno ma lambert del southampton ha segnato con la maglia della sua squadra 32 rigori su 32 senza sbagliarne uno, balo è fermo a 20



Ha anche 31 anni, e ha esordito in premier League l'anno scorso . Detto questo, a me le statistiche dure e pure non è che piacciono più di tanto, ma avere uno come Balotelli in squadra che tira i rigori mi fa sentire abbastanza al sicuro, a prescindere da chi detiene il record di rigori segnati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque non ne parla mai nessuno ma lambert del southampton ha segnato con la maglia della sua squadra 32 rigori su 32 senza sbagliarne uno, balo è fermo a 20


Madò tu sei un numero vivente


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque non ne parla mai nessuno ma lambert del southampton ha segnato con la maglia della sua squadra 32 rigori su 32 senza sbagliarne uno, balo è fermo a 20



e le avversarie del southampton non si lamentano che c'è un gombloddo??


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2013)

#rigoreperrigorelli


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma scusate eh, adesso schifiamo anche uno dei pochi giocatori da Milan (che fu) che abbiamo? mah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque non ne parla mai nessuno ma lambert del southampton ha segnato con la maglia della sua squadra 32 rigori su 32 senza sbagliarne uno, balo è fermo a 20


Quanti goal farà Lambert quest'anno?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai detto che Mario fa pietà, né che non mi piace come giocatore.
Visto che è in atto un bombardamento mediatico da mesi sul fatto che il Milan e la Nazionale siano solamente Balotelli, diventato improvvisamente un fuoriclasse, ho solamente fatto notare che per me non è ancora nemmeno un campione. Deve maturare ancora molto, ma non per quello che fa fuori dal campo (non mi interessa niente), ma per come si atteggia in campo. Crede di essere un giocatore arrivato e gioca spesso solamente per prendere punizioni e rigori. A me questo non piace affatto, ma non significa che lo consideri scarso o da vendere. Se vuole diventare un campione (e può benissimo diventarlo), deve crescere ancora molto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e le avversarie del southampton non si lamentano che c'è un gombloddo??



#RigorePerIlSouthampton


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quanti goal farà Lambert quest'anno?








Lo vedo bello carico


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quanti goal farà Lambert quest'anno?



lambert 16 gol li fa

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e le avversarie del southampton non si lamentano che c'è un gombloddo??



hanno creato delle magliette con scritto: "rigore per il southampton"


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2013)

dopo la palla sbagliata davanti a Padelli faccio ora lo sbaglia, meno male che abbiamo lui.


----------



## Snape (14 Settembre 2013)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2013)

comunque saranno in gran parte rosicate violacee ma è vero, balotelli gioca solo per prendere il rigore e tirarlo, come mette piede in area frana a terra alla prima occasione utile, uno scempio

oggi si è mangiato 3 gol davanti al portiere


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Malissimo,ma è confortante vedere che dal dischetto non sbaglia nemmeno quando gioca così.


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2013)

Batte bene i rigori,per il resto non mi entusiasma per niente il suo gioco.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Settembre 2013)

Malissimo. Ne ha di strada da fare,per diventare un campione.


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2013)

quando gioca cosi altro che solo sotto a messi e ronaldo...
ma con lui va tutto bene, sempre.
avesse giocato elsha cosi invece critiche su critiche.

con questo non voglio criticare balo... perche senza di lui non andiamo nemmeno in europa league...
ma vorrei piu coerenza sopratutto con il faraone.


----------



## peppe75 (14 Settembre 2013)

oggi è stato molto avulso dalla manovra.. si è mangiato anche un goal nitido...però quando ci vuole c'è sempre!


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

Male oggi, come nella partita della nazionale è stato il rigore a salvare la sua prestazione.


----------



## Tobi (14 Settembre 2013)

Gli serve una dose di umiltà e una camomilla..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2013)

Questa sera irritante davvero, anche tutti quegli schiaffetti e gesti nervosi veramente non lo aiutano a fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Male oggi, come nella partita della nazionale è stato il rigore a salvare la sua prestazione.



non che un rigore salvi la prestazione di qualcuno


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non che un rigore salvi la prestazione di qualcuno


Nel senso che se non vale 4 vale 5. L'unico che merita la sufficienza (ma anche di più) stasera è stato De Jong.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Nel senso che se non vale 4 vale 5. L'unico che merita la sufficienza (ma anche di più) stasera è stato De Jong.



non sono d'accordo, un rigore lo so battere anch'io

capirei se il rigore se lo fosse preso lui, ma così è solo un banale tiretto in porta da fermo, visto che a gioco in atto non la butta dentro neanche a pagarlo oro


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, un rigore lo so battere anch'io
> 
> capirei se il rigore se lo fosse preso lui, ma così è solo un banale tiretto in porta da fermo, visto che a gioco in atto non la butta dentro neanche a pagarlo oro


Ma io infatti mica dico che Balotelli è stato decente per il rigore eh. Per me è stato pessimo oggi e sinceramente non ho provato neanche gioia nel pareggio di questa partita. Però bisogna anche ammettere che il suo rigore è stato fondamentale per evitare l'ennesima sconfitta ed è oggettiva la cosa, senza giustificare ovviamente l'orripilante prestazione dei nostri eccetto l'olandese.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2013)

quest'altro ormai segna solo su rigore


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2013)

malissimo, il peggiore in campo per distacco secondo me, si è salvato solo grazie a quel rigore..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2013)

Non mi esprimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma io infatti mica dico che Balotelli è stato decente per il rigore eh. Per me è stato pessimo oggi e sinceramente non ho provato neanche gioia nel pareggio di questa partita. Però bisogna anche ammettere che il suo rigore è stato fondamentale per evitare l'ennesima sconfitta ed è oggettiva la cosa, senza giustificare ovviamente l'orripilante prestazione dei nostri eccetto l'olandese.



faccio fatica a trovare uno che si è salvato oggi, forse matri poli e de jong


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma solo io lo vedo più svogliato rispetto all'anno scorso?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Allora, premesso che le sue qualità sono indiscutibili, mi chiedo: ma ancora voglia di giocare con noi??? A me sembra svogliato e con poca voglia di sacrificarsi. Spero sia la scarsa condizione.


----------



## Snape (15 Settembre 2013)

Altro che solo messi e ronaldo. E' dietro ad almeno 15 attaccanti attualmente, e sono stato buono.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora, premesso che le sue qualità sono indiscutibili, mi chiedo: ma ancora voglia di giocare con noi??? A me sembra svogliato e con poca voglia di sacrificarsi. Spero sia la scarsa condizione.



Anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione, io lo vedo parecchio scazzato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io lo vedo più svogliato rispetto all'anno scorso?



Cioè ma con quella specie di allenatore che ci troviamo chi vogliamo far crescere e stimolare???allegri che per un rigore conto il Torino non ha il coraggio di guardare....è poi scappa come avesse fatto la remuntada!!!provincialotti stiamo diventando ma non per i valori in campo ma per come andiamo in campo!!stasera sono proprio nero.butteremo a quel paese balo e pure elsha.
Comunque ottimo come rigorista,non era per niente facile da battere

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io lo vedo più svogliato rispetto all'anno scorso?



Cioè ma con quella specie di allenatore che ci troviamo chi vogliamo far crescere e stimolare???allegri che per un rigore conto il Torino non ha il coraggio di guardare....è poi scappa come avesse fatto la remuntada!!!provincialotti stiamo diventando ma non per i valori in campo ma per come andiamo in campo!!stasera sono proprio nero.butteremo a quel paese balo e pure elsha.
Comunque ottimo come rigorista,non era per niente facile da battere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma con quella specie di allenatore che ci troviamo chi vogliamo far crescere e stimolare???allegri che per un rigore conto il Torino non ha il coraggio di guardare....è poi scappa come avesse fatto la remuntada!!!provincialotti stiamo diventando ma non per i valori in campo ma per come andiamo in campo!!stasera sono proprio nero.butteremo a quel paese balo e pure elsha.
> Comunque ottimo come rigorista,non era per niente facile da battere
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ahhahahahah visto anche io, che ridicolo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> faccio fatica a trovare uno che si è salvato oggi, forse matri poli e de jong



Me ne frego, El Shaarawy, che è tanto criticato, vinceva le partite da solo nella sua stessa situazione se non peggiore. 

Lui che fa? S'arrabbia come una ghibbone impazzito, si tuffa al primo soffio di vento, sbaglia gol che manco Gilardino, non gioca di squadra

Però se tutti giocano bene e lui è divertito, allora fa il fenomeno, ma guai a mettersi la squadra sulle spalle

Si deve rendere conto che non è nessuno, sto montato


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Me ne frego, El Shaarawy, che è tanto criticato, vinceva le partite da solo nella sua stessa situazione se non peggiore.
> 
> Lui che fa? S'arrabbia come una ghibbone impazzito, si tuffa al primo soffio di vento, sbaglia gol che manco Gilardino, non gioca di squadra
> 
> ...



el shaarawy non vince le partite da solo ma sicuramente si impegan molto di più, quando va in campo da tutto, balotelli mi sembra che dia solo il 30-40 per cento di se..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

Il calcio è bello giocarlo...te credo che è svogliato...quello che abbiamo visto stasera significa giocare a calcio??girerebbe anche a me fare gli uno due con muntari e dividere l attacco con il fantasma di Robihno..bisogna anche mettere in condizione gli attaccanti di segnare.i tempi thiago passa a ibra....ibra porta palla,ibra in area ,ibra gol sono finiti da un po'...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> el shaarawy non vince le partite da solo ma sicuramente si impegan molto di più, quando va in campo da tutto, balotelli mi sembra che dia solo il 30-40 per cento di se..



A me non interessa chi "potenzialmente" è un fenomeno, la Juve vince con i potenzialmente cessi e con gente che da il 250%


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Il calcio è bello giocarlo...te credo che è svogliato...quello che abbiamo visto stasera significa giocare a calcio??girerebbe anche a me fare gli uno due con muntari e dividere l attacco con il fantasma di Robihno..bisogna anche mettere in condizione gli attaccanti di segnare.i tempi thiago passa a ibra....ibra porta palla,ibra in area ,ibra gol sono finiti da un po'...



non sono d'accordo, le sue prestazioni sono sempre queste, stasera peggio del solito, ma non per i giocatori con cui gioca, anzi se i giocatori con cui gioca non sono all'altezza lui deve dare quel qualcosa in più per la maglia non che si tira indietro, certe volte sento proprio discorsi assurdi mah..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2013)

Fastidioso

Talento sprecato, l'abbiamo detto mille volte, ma stasera è proprio un capolavoro di svogliatezza ed ignoranza


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Me ne frego, El Shaarawy, che è tanto criticato, vinceva le partite da solo nella sua stessa situazione se non peggiore.
> 
> Lui che fa? S'arrabbia come una ghibbone impazzito, si tuffa al primo soffio di vento, sbaglia gol che manco Gilardino, non gioca di squadra
> 
> ...



Uno dei pochi che si è preso la squadra sulle spalle è stato elsha,pochi cavoli quando lo vedrò fare a balo appunto potrò dire è un grande giocatore...montato è la parola giusta,ma ha montarlo in primis è la società...
Ho paura che non abbia la testa per diventare quello che tutti noi ci auguriamo diventi...per questo motivo punto più sul faraone se non lo ce lo bruciano prima.l anno scorso è stato commovente...non giocava da giocatore ma da milanista.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, le sue prestazioni sono sempre queste, stasera peggio del solito, ma non per i giocatori con cui gioca, anzi se i giocatori con cui gioca non sono all'altezza lui deve dare quel qualcosa in più per la maglia non che si tira indietro, certe volte sento proprio discorsi assurdi mah..



Concordo con te ,mi sono espresso male,volevo dire che per me non è motivato a dovere ,come tutta la squadra da un allenatore capace,e che non essendo il tipo di giocatore che appunto ti fa la differenza prendendo ti in mano la squadra per mesi ,o almeno per me fio ad ora è stato cosi,se non è supportato dagli altri o comunque capito nelle giocate finisce per perdesti,interstardirsi e a fare schifo sostnzialmente come tutta la squadra.in poche parole,non credo sia ancora il giocatore in grado di fare quello che noi ci aspettiamo da lui,non è un leader ,non è uomo spoliaoio,per ora è solo il più forte che abbiamo sulla carta e sulla copertina del Times


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fastidioso
> 
> Talento sprecato, l'abbiamo detto mille volte, ma stasera è proprio un capolavoro di svogliatezza ed ignoranza



.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2013)

Ribadisco quello che ho scritto più volte.
Si crede un fenomeno perché sia il Milan che la stampa glielo fa credere.
Non mi piace per niente come sta in campo. Non gioca mai per la squadra, gioca solamente per prendere punizioni e rigori, sbaglia gol facili ed è completamente svogliato. L'unica cosa che sa fare è calciare i rigori.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

nelle ultime 9 partite 8 ammonizioni mi pare di aver sentito. Ammonizioni non gol, avete capito bene. Mah.


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2013)

Invece di parlar male di Balotelli, incominciamo a pregare Gesù Cristo per la sua sanità muscolare, perché se questo signore si fa male allora possiamo VERAMENTE chiudere baracca e burattini


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

Mourinho racconta episodio su balotelli


----------



## folletto (17 Settembre 2013)

Si si, tutto giusto, è una testa di ca..., non ha cervello..........ma ne avessimo un paio o tre di Balotelli!. Avrà i suoi difetti, nessuno lo nega, ma se ci mettiamo a lamentarci pure di lui.......dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Si si, tutto giusto, è una testa di ca..., non ha cervello..........ma ne avessimo un paio o tre di Balotelli!. Avrà i suoi difetti, nessuno lo nega, ma se ci mettiamo a lamentarci pure di lui.......dai



avessimo tre balotelli giocheremmo con 3 giocatori in meno ogni domenica in fase di non possesso e finiremmo le partite in 8..


----------



## folletto (17 Settembre 2013)

Tre Balotelli da intendere come 3 giocatori del livello di Balotelli


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli per noi è fondamentale ma secondo me non sarebbe titolare in nessun top club europeo.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Mourinho racconta episodio su balotelli



Mitico!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli per noi è fondamentale ma secondo me non sarebbe titolare in nessun top club europeo.



Assolutamente no, vero.


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Mourinho racconta episodio su balotelli



La conoscevo già , comunque è un pò "romanzata". Eto'o c'era ed era titolare e mi pare ci fosse anche Milito in panchina, e Balotelli il secondo giallo lo prese al 60' circa  comunque mitico cantore Mourinho.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli per noi è fondamentale ma secondo me non sarebbe titolare in nessun top club europeo.



per me non è neanche fondamentale per noi

sarà che non ho mai amato le punte centrali, ma prediligo quelli che il gioco lo creano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> per me non è neanche fondamentale per noi
> 
> sarà che non ho mai amato le punte centrali, ma prediligo quelli che il gioco lo creano



Nel Milan c'è qualcuno che crea gioco?


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Mio nonno vede il Milan da 65 anni ormai, ne ha visti di attaccanti, m'ha detto dopo qualche mese di Milan che con Balotelli non c'è speranza di vederlo tra i più forti al mondo, se ne andrà incompreso tra qualche anno. 

Io spero si sbagli, ma di certo si fatica a dargli torto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2013)

Preferirei avere un centrocampo alla Juve e solo Matri/Pazzini con El Shaarawy avanti. Mario è bello da vedere 2 massimo 3 partite su 5, ma per il resto è un giocatore dimenticabilissimo che non fa nulla per aiutare la squadra, anzi, gioca bene solo quando la squadra gioca bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mio nonno vede il Milan da 65 anni ormai, ne ha visti di attaccanti, m'ha detto dopo qualche mese di Milan che con Balotelli non c'è speranza di vederlo tra i più forti al mondo, se ne andrà incompreso tra qualche anno.
> 
> Io spero si sbagli, ma di certo si fatica a dargli torto.



chiedi a tuo nonno che pensa di el shaarawy, perchè io ho dei dubbi per ora però ci spero..


----------



## Doctore (18 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Preferirei avere un centrocampo alla Juve e solo Matri/Pazzini con El Shaarawy avanti. Mario è bello da vedere 2 massimo 3 partite su 5, ma per il resto è un giocatore dimenticabilissimo che non fa nulla per aiutare la squadra, anzi, gioca bene solo quando la squadra gioca bene.


Ma se mario lo metti in un contesto diverso con dei centrocampisti che sanno fare un passaggio magari potrebbe diventare un grande giocatore...
Sheva ha vinto quello che ha vinto perche dietro aveva uno squadrone...il primo anno con una squadra normale ha fatto un botto di goal ma non è che ha fatto vincere lo scudetto o altro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma se mario lo metti in un contesto diverso con dei centrocampisti che sanno fare un passaggio magari potrebbe diventare un grande giocatore...
> Sheva ha vinto quello che ha vinto perche dietro aveva uno squadrone...il primo anno con una squadra normale ha fatto un botto di goal ma non è che ha fatto vincere lo scudetto o altro.



si ma mario non mette voglia, non scatta mai in profondità, aiuta poco la squadra, parlo per quello che abbiamo viste nelle ultime partite, questo discorso non regge, sheva er auno che in campo dava tutto e tecnicamente era un altro cosa rispetto a mario, detto in tutta sincerità poteva anche inventarsi la giocata da solo, saltava l'uomo era anche goleador metteva l'assit importante, balo gioca da fermo e non riesco a capire che problemi abbia..


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chiedi a tuo nonno che pensa di el shaarawy, perchè io ho dei dubbi per ora però ci spero..



Dal dopo Kakà mio nonno è entusiasta solo di uno, di De Sciglio.


----------



## alexrossonero (18 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli esterno non è sacrificato, di più.
L'anno scorso avevamo trovato più o meno la quadra, con l'ossatura costituita da Montolivo davanti alla difesa e Balotelli punta centrale. Il primo dettava i tempi, il secondo faceva salire la squadra e favoriva gli inserimenti da dietro, due cose fondamentali per il calcio moderno.
Invece di migliorare, siamo peggiorati: Montolivo deve fare la mezz'ala perchè si preferisce far giocare un giocatore di sola rottura in posizione centrale; peraltro mezzala a destra, quando è sempre stato naturalmente più portato ad agire sul centrosinistra; in ogni caso non è una mezzala da inserimenti. 
Balotelli si deve arrangiare fuori ruolo per lasciare Matri centrale, perdendo la sua qualità migliore a disposizione della squadra, ovvero la protezione della palla per gli inserimenti di veri esterni d'attacco; un giocatore che ha delle difficoltà non indifferenti a lavorare tra le linee, non avendone le caratteristiche. 
Vorrei sapere il perchè di questo masochismo tattico da parte del nostro allenatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2013)

Come ha giocato Mario?
Sulla falsariga di queste prime partite stagionali?



Jino ha scritto:


> Dal dopo Kakà mio nonno è entusiasta solo di uno, di De Sciglio.



Digli a tuo nonno di non preoccuparsi che tanto verrà ceduto molto presto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Per noi è fondamentale ma ripeto in generale non è nessuno.


----------



## SuperMilan (18 Settembre 2013)

Comunque ala sinistra o destra non c'è molto.


----------



## 2515 (19 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma mario non mette voglia, non scatta mai in profondità, aiuta poco la squadra, parlo per quello che abbiamo viste nelle ultime partite, questo discorso non regge, sheva er auno che in campo dava tutto e tecnicamente era un altro cosa rispetto a mario, detto in tutta sincerità poteva anche inventarsi la giocata da solo, saltava l'uomo era anche goleador metteva l'assit importante, balo gioca da fermo e non riesco a capire che problemi abbia..



sai qual'era il vantaggio di sheva? Lui aveva bisogno della straripanza nella corsa per rendere al massimo. Il paragone con balotelli è improponibile, non per i gol e il resto soltanto, ma per il modo di giocare. Balotelli è uno che sa anche inventare, di conseguenza gioca in modo diverso. Se balotelli non sapesse impostare ma solo segnare per me sarebbe 10 volte più forte, perché avrebbe meno scelta su come giocare, avrebbe un percorso obbligato e sarebbe devastante su quello.

Ad esempio oggi solo dopo che la squadra nel secondo tempo si è svegliata lui si è dato da fare, ha saltato spesso l'uomo. Già in questo ci vedo un miglioramento, pensavo avrebbe camminato per il resto della partita rassegnato.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2013)

pessimo anche stasera, sebbene si sia preso falli a ripetizione


----------



## peppe75 (19 Settembre 2013)

è apparso un pò evanescente...però il 2-0 è merito suo...e uno di quei giocatori che non vedi spesso durante la partita soprattutto quando non è serata ma al momento opportuno....


----------



## Snape (19 Settembre 2013)

Imbarazzante, inconcludente, nullafacente, etereo, irritante.


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2013)

Si è sbattuto più di certi cancri che giocavano con lui ieri sera. Ma sì, togliamo anche lui......
Mi sembra di rileggere i commenti che leggevo su Ibra. Non voglio certo dire che ha giocato bene, ma qui si esagera davvero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me si sbatte di meno rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## Tobi (19 Settembre 2013)

È forte e tutto, ma in campo 0 umilità. Perde palla e non torna, in copertura non rientra quasi mai, non pressa ed ultimamente gioca solo per se stesso.
In questo avvio di stagione Higuain gli sta dando 3 piste


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2013)

Continuano a rimanere i suoi limiti nella testa...e non se ne andranno mai purtroppo...quanto talento sprecato.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2013)

Ieri sera per 70 minuti non mi è piaciuto, complice forse la posizione. Nel finale ha provato a fare qualcosa, accentrandosi un po' di più e tentando di caricarsi sulle spalle la squadra. 
In ogni caso non dà la sensazione di essere uno che nei momenti di difficoltà riesce a tramutarsi in leader e prendere per mano i compagni. Sono cose che un grande campione deve fare. Sheva lo faceva sempre, Kakà ai tempi d'oro idem, Ibra, big match a parte, pure. A tratti lo ha fatto persino il Faraone l'anno scorso....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> È forte e tutto, ma in campo 0 umilità. Perde palla e non torna, in copertura non rientra quasi mai, non pressa ed ultimamente gioca solo per se stesso.
> In questo avvio di stagione Higuain gli sta dando 3 piste



Ma hai visto l'orgnico del Napoli? Hai visto i giocatori che hanno? Maddai

Contro il Celitc era l'unico che provava qualcosa la davanti, ma almeno avete visto la formazione? Birsa? Nocerino? Munatari? Gente che non riusciva manco a fare due passaggi in crocie. 

Poi Matri con le sue palle deliziose... 

Cosa volete che prende palla dalla difesa e vada a segnare?


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> È forte e tutto, ma in campo 0 umilità. Perde palla e non torna, in copertura non rientra quasi mai, non pressa ed ultimamente gioca solo per se stesso.
> In questo avvio di stagione Higuain gli sta dando 3 piste


Higuain è più forte, ma dobbiamo dire che è supportato da una squadra. Balotelli no. Higuain se fosse stato da noi chissà se avrebbe fatto meglio di Balotelli. Gli unici attaccanti buoni per noi sono quelli come Ibrahimovic o anche Tevez veri e proprio trascinatori che rendono al di là del gioco di squadra.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Si è sbattuto più di certi cancri che giocavano con lui ieri sera. Ma sì, togliamo anche lui......
> Mi sembra di rileggere i commenti che leggevo su Ibra. Non voglio certo dire che ha giocato bene, ma qui si esagera davvero.



Stai paragonando Balotelli a Ibra? 

- - - Updated - - -



Tobi ha scritto:


> È forte e tutto, ma in campo 0 umilità. Perde palla e non torna, in copertura non rientra quasi mai, non pressa ed ultimamente gioca solo per se stesso.
> In questo avvio di stagione Higuain gli sta dando 3 piste





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera per 70 minuti non mi è piaciuto, complice forse la posizione. Nel finale ha provato a fare qualcosa, accentrandosi un po' di più e tentando di caricarsi sulle spalle la squadra.
> In ogni caso non dà la sensazione di essere uno che nei momenti di difficoltà riesce a tramutarsi in leader e prendere per mano i compagni. Sono cose che un grande campione deve fare. Sheva lo faceva sempre, Kakà ai tempi d'oro idem, Ibra, big match a parte, pure. A tratti lo ha fatto persino il Faraone l'anno scorso....



.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2013)

Ma Higuain è più forte dove? Boh vabbè 
L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.

Balotelli ha 23 anni gioca con degli scarsoni, ma fa la differenza in CL e in campionato ed in Nazionale (guarda caso che ci sono giocatori forti) è sempre devastante.E non ditemi che pure in nazionale è sopravvalutato


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Higuain è più forte dove? Boh vabbè
> L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.
> 
> Balotelli ha 23 anni gioca con degli scarsoni, ma fa la differenza in CL e in campionato ed in Nazionale (guarda caso che ci sono giocatori forti) è sempre devastante.E non ditemi che pure in nazionale è sopravvalutato



Sì, anche in Nazionale è sopravvalutato per quanto mi riguarda. Che faccia bene e sia forte non lo metto in dubbio, ma la stampa ne parla da mesi come se fosse un campione quando non lo è e sembra che in Nazionale ci sia solamente lui. E' indispensabile sia per il Milan sia per la Nazionale (anche perché le alternative sono molto peggio di lui), però per le potenzialità che ha potrebbe fare molto ma molto di più, invece sembra quasi che giochi senza mordente.


----------



## folletto (21 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Stai paragonando Balotelli a Ibra?



Assolutamente no. Dico solo che quando la squadra va (molto) male (per basso livello generale) si tende a dare addosso al giocatore migliore, anche se con evidenti difetti, dal quale si pretende che vinca le partite da solo. Critiche sì, giuste, ma senza esagerare.
Ibra era ad un altro livello ma aveva anche qualche anno in più.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Dico solo che quando la squadra va (molto) male (per basso livello generale) si tende a dare addosso al giocatore migliore, anche se con evidenti difetti, dal quale si pretende che vinca le partite da solo. Critiche sì, giuste, ma senza esagerare.
> Ibra era ad un altro livello ma aveva anche qualche anno in più.



Non scherziamo, Ibra è 10 volte più forte di Balotelli. Per me il discorso degli anni in più è relativo; il giocatore forte vince le partite da solo e Ibrahimovic le vinceva da solo. Balotelli no.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma hai visto l'orgnico del Napoli? Hai visto i giocatori che hanno? Maddai
> 
> Contro il Celitc era l'unico che provava qualcosa la davanti, ma almeno avete visto la formazione? Birsa? Nocerino? Munatari? Gente che non riusciva manco a fare due passaggi in crocie.
> 
> ...



Tifo'o come organico siamo lì. Pensa che noi col Celtic avevamo fuori 4-5 titolari. Secondo te il Napoli, senza molte delle sue pedine fondamentali e con una scarna condizione fisica, cosa farebbe???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o come organico siamo lì. Pensa che noi col Celtic avevamo fuori 4-5 titolari. Secondo te il Napoli, senza molte delle sue pedine fondamentali e con una scarna condizione fisica, cosa farebbe???



La differenza tra Milan e Napoli è che loro hanno un allenatore serio ( anche Mazzarri lo era) capace di far diventare giocatori di calcio anche chi apparentemente è una capra ( Mazzarri ha reso Dzemaili e Zuniga due "campioni"). Poi il Napoli ha un Hamsik in più che vale 35023 Montolivo.
Ma la differenza principale è nella testa, il Napoli pensa da grande squadra, noi tiriamo a campare.


----------



## bargnani83 (21 Settembre 2013)

montolivo è infortunato.
poi che centra il paragone con hamsik che sono 2 ruoli diversi.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o come organico siamo lì. Pensa che noi col Celtic avevamo fuori 4-5 titolari. Secondo te il Napoli, senza molte delle sue pedine fondamentali e con una scarna condizione fisica, cosa farebbe???



Concordo, nel senso che il vero Napoli è meno forte di quello imbatutto visto nel primo mese. Ed il Milan è più forte di quello pietoso visto fin'ora. Poi, forse hanno qualcosina in più di noi, proprio perchè come dice sotto Tifo'o hanno un'allenatore veramente bravo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo, nel senso che il vero Napoli è meno forte di quello imbatutto visto nel primo mese. Ed il Milan è più forte di quello pietoso visto fin'ora. Poi, forse hanno qualcosina in più di noi, proprio perchè come dice sotto Tifo'o hanno un'allenatore veramente bravo.



Infatti, è quello che intendevo. Col Napoli, con le due rose al massimo della condizione, c'è equilibrio, aldilà che noi vediamo tutto nero e quindi ivi c'è poco da discutere.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Dico solo che quando la squadra va (molto) male (per basso livello generale) si tende a dare addosso al giocatore migliore, anche se con evidenti difetti, dal quale si pretende che vinca le partite da solo. Critiche sì, giuste, ma senza esagerare.
> Ibra era ad un altro livello ma aveva anche qualche anno in più.



No no aspetta. Per quanto mi riguarda, io non voglio né mi aspetto che vinca le partite da solo. Il problema è che lui pensa di essere in grado di vincere le partite da solo e lo si capisce dal suo atteggiamento in campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo, *nel senso che il vero Napoli è meno forte di quello imbatutto visto nel primo mese*. Ed il Milan è più forte di quello pietoso visto fin'ora. Poi, forse hanno qualcosina in più di noi, proprio perchè come dice sotto Tifo'o hanno un'allenatore veramente bravo.


Beh, certo, al momento gli sta girando tutto bene. Non sta andando nulla storto però non credo che il vero Napoli sia di molto più scarso di questo, è anche vero che hanno giocato soltanto 4 partite fin'ora e c'è ancora da aspettare, ma io vedo delle premsse grandiose, premesse alle quali non possiamo neanche lontanamente pensare di avvicinarci.


----------



## folletto (21 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> No no aspetta. Per quanto mi riguarda, io non voglio né mi aspetto che vinca le partite da solo. Il problema è che lui pensa di essere in grado di vincere le partite da solo e lo si capisce dal suo atteggiamento in campo.



Quello che dici è giusto, quello che voglio dire io è che non bisogna eccedere con le critiche verso un giocatore che da quando è arrivato di punti ce ne ha fatti fare parecchi o meglio ha contribuito molto a farci fare parecchi punti. Ovviamente Balotelli è criticabile eh, non fraintendermi, senza i suoi problemi / difetti probabilmente da noi non sarebbe mai arrivato.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, certo, al momento gli sta girando tutto bene. Non sta andando nulla storto però non credo che il vero Napoli sia di molto più scarso di questo, è anche vero che hanno giocato soltanto 4 partite fin'ora e c'è ancora da aspettare, ma io vedo delle premsse grandiose, premesse alle quali non possiamo neanche lontanamente pensare di avvicinarci.



Le squadre vere si vedono nel momento di difficoltà, che arriva per tutte, quindi anche per il Napoli. Staremo a vedere li il vero valore della squadra, del gruppo, come ne uscirà. 

Io ho visto la partita che il Napoli ha stravinto con il Chievo, beh ti dico che il risultato è bugiardo, hanno rischiato tantissimo e sono stati gli avversari generosi con loro. 

Con questo non tolgo nessun merito, hanno una bella squadretta ed un allenatore bravo, che a me piace parecchio. Dico solo, stiamo calmi che una squadra non si bolla forte dopo quattro partite.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le squadre vere si vedono nel momento di difficoltà, che arriva per tutte, quindi anche per il Napoli. Staremo a vedere li il vero valore della squadra, del gruppo, come ne uscirà.
> 
> Io ho visto la partita che il Napoli ha stravinto con il Chievo, beh ti dico che il risultato è bugiardo, hanno rischiato tantissimo e sono stati gli avversari generosi con loro.
> 
> Con questo non tolgo nessun merito, hanno una bella squadretta ed un allenatore bravo, che a me piace parecchio. Dico solo, stiamo calmi che una squadra non si bolla forte dopo quattro partite.


Col Chievo ma col Borussia son stati impeccabili... comunque sì, è ancora troppo presto ma volendomi sbilanciare credo che questa stagione sarà una grande stagione per il ciuccio.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è giusto, quello che voglio dire io è che non bisogna eccedere con le critiche verso un giocatore che da quando è arrivato di punti ce ne ha fatti fare parecchi o meglio ha contribuito molto a farci fare parecchi punti. Ovviamente Balotelli è criticabile eh, non fraintendermi, senza i suoi problemi / difetti probabilmente da noi non sarebbe mai arrivato.



A parte che sono convinto che se non battesse i rigori le considerazioni sul suo conto sarebbero diverse, invece sono dell'idea che Balotelli sia proprio il primo giocatore da criticare. Non perché è scarso o perché è il peggiore. Da Birsa, Nocerino, Emanuelson e catorci simili cosa ci si può aspettare? Niente. Se sono scarsi e si trovano al Milan la colpa non è la loro. Balotelli ha grandissime potenzialità? Sì. E' potenzialmente uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo? Sì. Il problema è che si parla di lui ancora come potenziale campione, mentre a 23 anni con le qualità che ha e con 5 anni di carriera alle spalle dovrebbe avere già quell'esperienza per essere più risolutivo e decisivo. Non significa che deve vincere le partite da solo (non è colpa sua se la metà dei giocatori in squadra sono terribilmente scarsi), però deve imparare a giocare più per la squadra, perché quando qualcosa gira a vuoto non ci si accorge nemmeno che è in campo. Si impegna pochissimo, in campo non dà quasi mai il 100%. Questo mi dà enormemente fastidio di Mario.


----------



## peppe75 (22 Settembre 2013)

è riduttivo dirlo ma stasera ci vorrà un grande SuperMario e poi spero che comincia a prendere più confidenza con le punizioni ci manca sempre un qualcosina per entrare definitivamante in rete vedi mercoledì se non avesse fatto quel paratone....grande marioooooo segna per noi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graxx (22 Settembre 2013)

effettivamente deve fare un salto di qualità importante a qst punto...la storia del calcio è piena di potenziali campioni mai esplosi definitivamente....


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Uagliò svegliamoci!!!


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli si crede un fenomeno , non vale un callo di van persie e di aguero figuriamoci messi e Ronaldo , ridicolo. Questo non è un campione .


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli ridicolo, si e fatto espellere cosi mercoledi non si vince di sicuro


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Si è fatto espellere...ROTFL


----------



## hiei87 (22 Settembre 2013)

A quanto pare si è fatto espellere nel post partita. Stasera ha mostrato il meglio e il peggio di sè. Ora avanti con Matri e Robinho...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2013)

Non cambierà mai....


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Settembre 2013)

Questa sera grandissima prestazione. E' stato molto sfortunato.

Peccato per l'espulsione, anche se l'arbitro non è stato secondo me all'altezza. C'era almeno un altro rigore e quello di Behrami era un fallo netto


----------



## robs91 (22 Settembre 2013)

Peccato,stavo per scrivere che la sua prestazione di stasera mi è piaciuta molto(dovrebbe giocare sempre così),ma come al solito ne combina una delle sue...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2013)

ha poco cervello...


----------



## peppe75 (22 Settembre 2013)

cavolo ma si deve pure ogni tanto controllare....non può sempre fare sta cosa come faceva ibra...sembra quasi un dicktat di Raiola...
stupidooooooooooooo.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2013)

a mio avviso questa è la prima partita da quando è al milan in cui veramente trascina la squadra

poi però si fa espellere e butta tutto all'aria

tre belle giornate fuori e magari non fa più ste azzate


----------



## Aragorn (22 Settembre 2013)

Bisognerebbe dargli 1 milione di multa  non si rende conto che così danneggia gravemente la squadra visto che è l'unico forte che abbiamo, che ******


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Mario


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Tre di squalifica sicuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2013)

Deve morire. Deve morire malissimo

E' un insulto alle persone con un cervello, deve vergognarsi di avere talento


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2013)

Stasera bene, ma è sempre il solito. A quanto pare comunque è stato espulso per somma di ammonizioni, si prenderà una giornata.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2013)

Tollero sempre meno l'esaltazione di questo sopravvalutato.
Dovrebbe essere preso per le orecchie e dovrebbero mettergli in testa che al momento non è ancora nessuno. E' un buon giocatore che non sa sfruttare le proprie potenzialità perché non umile e per il cervello bacato che ha. Sarò di parte, ma, nonostante abbia dei colpi, non mi piace minimamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2013)

ha giocato bene ma largo continua a non piacermi, meglio da prima punta ma per fare spazio a matri allegri fa questo ed altro


----------



## Snake (22 Settembre 2013)

Gli ultmi 5 minuti sono la fotografia di Mario Balotelli, e dire che secondo me ha giocato una grandissima partita, forse la migliore con noi, ma quando hai una tale quantità di m3rda nel cervello non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2013)

Volevo dire che ha fatto una gran bella partita e ha predicato nel nulla ma niente da fare.

Persone imbecilli come lui guadagnano soldi a palate e noi ancora più imbecilli lo supportiamo, ti auguro ogni male calcistico, insopportabile


----------



## Graxx (22 Settembre 2013)

deve essere preso un serio provvedimento...non si può continuare cosi....4 ammonizioni in 4 partite...espulso a fine partita per proteste...ma dai...multa di 500.000 euro e fuori rosa per un numero di giornate pari a quelle di squalifica...tanto lo stesso non facciamo un cavolo quest'anno almeno cerchiamo di aggiustargli sta testa di mer.da che ha....


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Settembre 2013)

Non capisco tutto questo discorso. Prima attaccate El Shaarawy, oggi c'è Balotelli. Balotelli ha fatto una buonissima partita. Peccato per il secondo giallo. Ma non è il problema in questa squadra, ma il vostro Allegri. *L'incompetente* che Berlusca cercava di cacciare via. Balotelli è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. E poi piangete di vedere giocare Robinho, Matri , Muntari, Zapata, Abbiati, Nocerino, Emanuelson, kaka' etc...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2013)

Ha fatto un fallo ed è stato ammonito, ne ha subiti mille e zero gialli, alcuni nemmeno fischiati, un giallo mentre era da rosso.

La reazione è stata stupida e non è una novità, ma nessun giornalista parla di come è stato trattato dall'arbitro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2013)

Grande giocatore ma piccolissimo uomo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Deve morire. Deve morire malissimo
> 
> E' un insulto alle persone con un cervello, deve vergognarsi di avere talento



Tu non stai bene,hai dei seri problemi.Altro che Balotelli.



Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo discorso. Prima attaccate El Shaarawy, oggi c'è Balotelli. Balotelli ha fatto una buonissima partita. Peccato per il secondo giallo. Ma non è il problema in questa squadra, ma il vostro Allegri. *L'incompetente* che Berlusca cercava di cacciare via. Balotelli è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. E poi piangete di vedere giocare Robinho, Matri , Muntari, Zapata, Abbiati, Nocerino, Emanuelson, kaka' etc...




Bravissimo concordo con te..Qua su questo forum è sempre cosi..Balo fa un goal partita e ti becchi la gente che sarebbe pure disposta a succhiarglielo,fa una cavolata e lo odiano..la gente qua è come le bandiere.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' un insulto alle persone con un cervello, *deve vergognarsi di avere talento*



Glielo stamperei in faccia a cinghiate.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2013)

Gioca tra i professionisti da 5 anni.
Io francamente non noto alcun miglioramento rispetto al suo esordio.
Aveva dei colpi e basta a 18 anni, ha solamente dei colpi ora.
E' certamente la nostra miglior prima punta, ma non diventerà mai un campione con questa testa.
E' francamente indifendibile, non capisco perché per lui ci devono essere sempre alibi.
In società, invece di esaltarlo oltre misura, spero si facciano sentire e prendano qualche provvedimento nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Settembre 2013)

Io prenderei a cinghiate tutti quelli che lo criticano e poi esultano ai suoi goal.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli resterà questo, Balotelli il salto di qualità non lo farà mai perché questo è il suo carattere. Balotelli potenzialmente potrebbe diventare l'attaccante più forte del mondo ma questo resterà: una potenzialità, come Pato, solo che il brasiliano è diventato un rottame e Balo è un rottame mentalmente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ha fatto una grande partita, da migliore in campo. Ma la stupidaggine finale cancella tutto. Ora ci mette nei guai per le prossime partite.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tre di squalifica sicuro.


E' stato espulso per doppia ammonizione. Dovrebbe essere una giornata di squalifica.


----------



## de sica (23 Settembre 2013)

E' passato dalla ragione al torto come sempre.. espulsione stupida , figlia del nervosismo, però sarebbe bene incominciare a disciplinarlo perché non è ammissibile farsi espellere così, a partita chiusa tra l'altro


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Settembre 2013)

Per me Balotelli maturerà da qui fino a fine stagione, farà il salto definitivo.Sarà un campione a 360 gradi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' stato espulso per doppia ammonizione. Dovrebbe essere una giornata di squalifica.



Credo ci butterrano per dentro qualcosa tipo "comportamento violento" o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Credo ci butterrano per dentro qualcosa tipo "comportamento violento" o qualcosa di simile.



No, il comportamente violento lo puoi dare solo con la prova tv. Ammonendolo tu hai già sanzionato il suo comportamento.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2013)

Giallotelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Per me Balotelli maturerà da qui fino a fine stagione, farà il salto definitivo.Sarà un campione a 360 gradi.



Classica sparata "a sensazione". Non ci sono proprio i presupposti.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gioca tra i professionisti da 5 anni.
> Io francamente non noto alcun miglioramento rispetto al suo esordio.
> Aveva dei colpi e basta a 18 anni, ha solamente dei colpi ora.
> E' certamente la nostra miglior prima punta, ma non diventerà mai un campione con questa testa.
> ...


Alla società piace perchè è perfetto dal punto di vista mediatico, ed è questo l'unico aspetto, assieme a quello economico, realmente esistente per loro. E' il perfetto volto del nuovo Milan. La maschera giusta per fingere un rinnovamento e una voglia di investire sempre viva.
A me spiace dirlo, perchè mi sta anche simpatico, e sul campo potrebbe veramente essere un fenomeno, però ho l'impressione che farà più o meno la fine di Cassano. 
Stasera avrebbe fatto anche bene. I rigori si sbagliano, ma la voglia di portare la squadra sulle spalle l'ha mostrata stasera per la prima volta, e a tratti ci è riuscito anche discretamente. Poi a vanificato tutto nel finale con quella espulsione che ci costerà cara per le prossime giornate. A testimonianza che quello è e quello sempre sarà. Per una cosa buona, ne farà sempre una sbagliata.


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gioca tra i professionisti da 5 anni.
> Io francamente non noto alcun miglioramento rispetto al suo esordio.
> Aveva dei colpi e basta a 18 anni, ha solamente dei colpi ora.
> E' certamente la nostra miglior prima punta, ma non diventerà mai un campione con questa testa.
> ...



Hai ragione, meglio giocare con Matri titolare tutta la stagione, perche lui almeno non si fa espellere.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giallotelli.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Infatti è una mia sensazione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Una società seria lo multerebbe.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, meglio giocare con Matri titolare tutta la stagione, perche lui almeno non si fa espellere.



Vabbé, mi arrendo.
Balotelli è un fenomeno, è già tra i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo e quando sbaglia in realtà è perché gli avversari e gli arbitri ce l'hanno con lui. Va compatito poverino.
Matri non l'ho nominato, non l'avrei preso nemmeno gratis.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

prestazione individuale ottima, prestazione da uomo di squadra scadente, immaginatevi se tutti giocassero come lui tirando da ogni poszione, ha sfruttato le sfonde di matri per bombaradare di tiri reina, ma io preferisco quando gioca di squadra per i compagni, è anarchico, le partire non si vincono con questi uomini qua, deve essere più umile


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vabbé, mi arrendo.
> Balotelli è un fenomeno, è già tra i 5 migliori attaccanti al mondo e quando sbaglia in realtà è perché gli avversari e gli arbitri ce l'hanno con lui. Va compatito poverino.
> Matri non l'ho nominato, non l'avrei preso nemmeno gratis.



Balotelli è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. Parli come se avessimo la possibilità di comprare un altro attacante MOLTO più forte. Balotelli non è perfetto, e nessuno cerca alibi. Ma dire "ha solamente dei colpi ora" non ha senso quando abbiamo in rosa Niang, Matri, Robinho etc...

Balotelli è di un altra pianeta rispetto a questi qui.

Lo ripeto. Balotelli è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Balotelli è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. Parli come se avessimo la possibilità di comprare un altro attacante MOLTO più forte. Balotelli non è perfetto, e nessuno cerca alibi. Ma dire "ha solamente dei colpi ora" non ha senso quando abbiamo in rosa Niang, Matri, Robinho etc...
> 
> Balotelli è di un altra pianeta rispetto a questi qui.
> 
> Lo ripeto. Balotelli è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.



Aspetta, se si fa espellere una partita ogni 3 il problema c'è eccome.
Il fatto che gli altri attaccanti in rosa siano acerbi, scarsi o pensionati non lo fa diventare un fenomeno di conseguenza eh.
E' ovvio che Balotelli sia di un altro pianeta rispetto a Niang, al Ciabattaro brasiliano e Matri.
Però viene trattato e considerato come un campione quando non lo è minimamente.
Non capisco davvero perché non si possa criticare un giocatore che prende tutto il suo potenziale e lo butta sostanzialmente nel cesso. Birsa, per fare un esempio, si sa che è scarso, non possiamo prendercela con lui ma con chi l'ha portato al Milan semmai.


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2013)

si vergognasse,veramente ridicolo.


----------



## Aldo (23 Settembre 2013)

Se io ero compagno di squadra di Balotelli mi dava fastidio giocare con lui. Gioca solo per se stesso, vuole apparire il migliore della squadra, ecc. Ma la cosa che mi da fastidio di più adesso è Allegri (di cui io sono un grande stimatore di Allegri, ma quando sbaglia sbaglia), come fa a mettere sempre titolare Balotelli quando manca di disciplina, o quando in maniera evidente in campo cerca di salvare la faccia e si disinteressa della squadra come accaduto ieri sera col Napoli. Ieri all'ennesimo passaggio al portiere avversario lo doveva prendere e sedere in panchina.
Voglio vedere cosa fa adesso quando torna se lo mette subito titolare, mancando di rispetto a tutti i giocatori del Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se io ero compagno di squadra di Balotelli mi dava fastidio giocare con lui. Gioca solo per se stesso, vuole apparire il migliore della squadra, ecc. Ma la cosa che mi da fastidio di più adesso è Allegri (di cui io sono un grande stimatore di Allegri, ma quando sbaglia sbaglia), come fa a mettere sempre titolare Balotelli quando manca di disciplina, o quando in maniera evidente in campo cerca di salvare la faccia e si disinteressa della squadra come accaduto ieri sera col Napoli. Ieri all'ennesimo passaggio al portiere avversario lo doveva prendere e sedere in panchina.
> Voglio vedere cosa fa adesso quando torna se lo mette subito titolare, mancando di rispetto a tutti i giocatori del Milan.


Concordo.
La sua fortuna è che sia nel Milan che in Nazionale non ci sono alternative valide.
Quando torneranno El Shaarawy e Pazzini, inizierei a panchinarlo ogni tanto quando si dimostra irritante come suo solito.


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Tu non stai bene,hai dei seri problemi.Altro che Balotelli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti, il rigore l'ha sbagliato Allegri.
Il rosso l'ha preso Allegri.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli ha preso la seconda ammonizione post partita. Ha sbagliato chiaro, ma non è possibile che possa essere picchiato per 90 minuti, sia quando ha la palla che quando non ce l'ha.

Inoltre la prima ammonizione l'ha presa in un ripiegamento difensivo sulla fascia sinistra. Ecco perchè non dovrebbe fare l'esterno.

Per inciso il rigore se l'è guadagnato lui. E se ne era procurato un altro netto dopo.


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Settembre 2013)

Non parlo perché sarei fin troppo di parte  Ma paradossalmente ieri è una delle sue migliori partite: s'è preso veramente la squadra sulle spalle; ora,tralasciando le intemperanze,per diventare qualcuno durante la partita deve ATTACCARE di più LO SPAZIO cribbio,queste sono le cose che fanno gli attaccanti moderni


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non parlo perché sarei fin troppo di parte  Ma paradossalmente ieri è una delle sue migliori partite: s'è preso veramente la squadra sulle spalle; ora,tralasciando le intemperanze,per diventare qualcuno durante la partita deve ATTACCARE di più LO SPAZIO cribbio,queste sono le cose che fanno gli attaccanti moderni



Concordo in toto con te.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto con te.



Non capisco.Matri è stato preso apposta per attaccare lo spazio al posto suo e lasciarlo dietro a fare il rifinitore,e tu sostenevi l'acquisto di Matri...


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se io ero compagno di squadra di Balotelli mi dava fastidio giocare con lui. Gioca solo per se stesso, vuole apparire il migliore della squadra, ecc. Ma la cosa che mi da fastidio di più adesso è Allegri (di cui io sono un grande stimatore di Allegri, ma quando sbaglia sbaglia), come fa a mettere sempre titolare Balotelli quando manca di disciplina, o quando in maniera evidente in campo cerca di salvare la faccia e si disinteressa della squadra come accaduto ieri sera col Napoli. Ieri all'ennesimo passaggio al portiere avversario lo doveva prendere e sedere in panchina.
> Voglio vedere cosa fa adesso quando torna se lo mette subito titolare, mancando di rispetto a tutti i giocatori del Milan.



Non scherziamo.
già affirmare di essere un "grande stimatore" dell'*Incompetente* annula completamente ogni discussione con te. Seconda cosa, pensare di mettere in panchina Balotelli quando non c'è altra alternativa è da ridere. Sarebbe un suicidio. Per mettere chi alsuo posto ? Matri titolare ? Kaka' titolare ? Niang ? Robinho ? Balotelli è il nostro unico giocatore che sa inventare dal nulla. L'unico che sa tirare i calci di punizioni.

Poi Balotelli ha fatto 3 gol+2 assists in quest'inzio di campionato. Senza lui, questo Milan avrebbe solo 1 punto in campionato.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non capisco.Matri è stato preso apposta per attaccare lo spazio al posto suo e lasciarlo dietro a fare il rifinitore,e tu sostenevi l'acquisto di Matri...



E questo non cambia le cose. Balo aspetta troppo palla fermo sui piedi, non va sempre bene, ieri sera quando l'ho visto muoversi senza palla ha fatto cose eccelse, ad esempio l'azione della traversa. Troppo spesso sta fermo sulla trequarti ad aspettare palle per poi mettersi in proprio ad inventare il gol. Deve imparare a sfruttare i movimenti dei compagni, libersarsi, muoversi negli spazi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E questo non cambia le cose. Balo aspetta troppo palla fermo sui piedi, non va sempre bene, ieri sera quando l'ho visto muoversi senza palla ha fatto cose eccelse, ad esempio l'azione della traversa. Troppo spesso sta fermo sulla trequarti ad aspettare palle per poi mettersi in proprio ad inventare il gol. Deve imparare a sfruttare i movimenti dei compagni, libersarsi, muoversi negli spazi.



Sono d'accordo,ma non si può dire che Matri serva a qualcosa,allora.


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli dimostra di avere un sistema nervoso disturbato ma che alla fine della partita di ieri ci sia lui tra i cartellini rossi del tabellino e non un Britos (e forse anche un altro del napoli) significa che c'è anche qualcos'altro che non va in generale oltre alla sua testa. Con questo non voglio giustificare certi comportamenti ma......diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Una società seria lo multerebbe.


.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Infatti, il rigore l'ha sbagliato Allegri.
> Il rosso l'ha preso Allegri.



Ma tu che vuoi dalla mia vita?
Vattelo a sposare sto allegri visto che lo ami tanto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma tu che vuoi dalla mia vita?
> Vattelo a sposare sto allegri visto che lo ami tanto.


Muoio .....


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Muoio .....



Eh boh..Per una volta che non dico nulla su Allegri..Entro in questa discussione e parlo solo di Balotelli...Poi arriva Andre e mi quota il commento e mi tira fuori Allegri dal nulla.Cioè io non so eh..So che lui c'è l'ha con me perché per me Allegri è un incompetente,ma a tutto c'è un limite xD


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Infatti, il rigore l'ha sbagliato Allegri.
> Il rosso l'ha preso Allegri.



Il tuo Allegri ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto quasi vinto in 2012. 
Il tuo Allegri ci ha fatto spendere 12 MLN per il fuoriclasse Matri, quando potevamo prendere Eriksen.
Il tuo Allegri mette sempre in panchina El Shaarawy.
Il tuo Allegri non sa dare ordine alla difesa.
Il tuo Allegri fa sempre giocare Muntari al posto di Poli.
etc

E' solo un incompetente


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Il tuo Allegri ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto quasi vinto in 2012.
> Il tuo Allegri ci ha fatto spendere 12 MLN per il fuoriclasse Matri, quando potevamo prendere Eriksen.
> Il tuo Allegri mette sempre in panchina El Shaarawy.
> Il tuo Allegri non sa dare ordine alla difesa.
> ...



Punti di vista, anche se alcune sono inesattezze.
Comunque io Allegri lo leverei all'istante fossi la proprietà, il suo tempo è finito.
Il problema è che qua si dà la colpa ad Allegri per ogni cosa, ben sapendo che la rosa ha degli evidenti limiti tecnici, tattici e numerici. Poi, ripeto, non è colpa di Allegri se Balotelli sbaglia il rigore e si fa espellere saltando la prossima partita. Fossi nel mister lo prenderei a mazzate sui denti.


----------



## alexrossonero (23 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non capisco.Matri è stato preso apposta per attaccare lo spazio al posto suo e lasciarlo dietro a fare il rifinitore,e tu sostenevi l'acquisto di Matri...


Quando mai Matri è stato uno bravo e costante nell'attaccare la profondità? Non ne ha nemmeno le caratteristiche. E' uno di quei misteri che mi porto dietro da inizio estate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Quando mai Matri è stato uno bravo e costante nell'attaccare la profondità? Non ne ha nemmeno le caratteristiche. E' uno di quei misteri che mi porto dietro da inizio estate.



io dico solo che se c'era balotelli in area in tutti quei palloni che matri non è riuscito ad agganciare erano pericoli, mettere balotelli largo è come limitare il potenziale, più lontano dalla porta gioca più difficile è per lui, birsa qualche palla buona l'ha messa se ion area ci fosse stato balotelli e non matri sarebbe stata diversa la partita, siamo mancati la, è inutile perchè ci siamo arrivati sempre in area..


----------



## alexrossonero (23 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io dico solo che se c'era balotelli in area in tutti quei palloni che matri non è riuscito ad agganciare erano pericoli, mettere balotelli largo è come limitare il potenziale, più lontano dalla porta gioca più difficile è per lui, birsa qualche palla buona l'ha messa se ion area ci fosse stato balotelli e non matri sarebbe stata diversa la partita, siamo mancati la, è inutile perchè ci siamo arrivati sempre in area..



Questo è un altro discorso e sono d'accordo. Balo deve giocare davanti.
Però continuo ad interrogarmi sull'antitesi Matri/profondità: "che c'azzecca?"


----------



## Jerry West (23 Settembre 2013)

Ho difeso Pato fino quasi alla fine della sua carriera rossonera, non vedo perchè non debba difendere Mario fino alla fine. E difenderlo non significa giustificarlo. Multatelo, e pure tanto, ma basta star qui a fare i maestrini (non mi rivolgo agli utenti del forum ma a coloro con cui parlo, nella vita reale e su i social). Quando qualcosa accade a Mario sono tutti pronti a tirare fuori le lezioni di psicologia infantile per accusarlo di chissà quale devianza. Ma per carità, ce ne sono di giocatori più folli..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso e sono d'accordo. Balo deve giocare davanti.
> Però continuo ad interrogarmi sull'antitesi Matri/profondità: "che c'azzecca?"



niente, anzi non fa altro che venire in contro e fare sponde casuali, e a volte lo si vede perfino sull'esterno


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Punti di vista, anche se alcune sono inesattezze.
> Comunque io Allegri lo leverei all'istante fossi la proprietà, il suo tempo è finito.
> Il problema è che qua si dà la colpa ad Allegri per ogni cosa, ben sapendo che la rosa ha degli evidenti limiti tecnici, tattici e numerici. Poi, ripeto, non è colpa di Allegri se Balotelli sbaglia il rigore e si fa espellere saltando la prossima partita. Fossi nel mister lo prenderei a mazzate sui denti.



Galliani : _"Il nostro allenatore Allegri vuole assolutamente una prima punta, non una seconda punta, *ne tantomeno un centrocampista o un difensore*"._


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Quando mai Matri è stato uno bravo e costante nell'attaccare la profondità? Non ne ha nemmeno le caratteristiche. E' uno di quei misteri che mi porto dietro da inizio estate.



Più che _attaccare_ la profondità,_resta_ in profondità,è il classico attaccante italiano.
Quello che ho scritto è il commento più diffuso tra i pro-Matri.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION] Dopo la stangata di Balo la pensi davvero come ieri notte? Che ha fatto bene?


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION] Dopo la stangata di Balo la pensi davvero come ieri notte? Che ha fatto bene?



All'inizio foorse ho detto che ha fatto bene..Ma volevo semplicemente dire (cosa che poi ho ampiamente spiegato) che tollero la sua reazione.Ha sbagliato,infatti per 6mila post ho parlato di errore di Balotelli non di azione corretta.
Però sarebbe anche ora di smetterla di storpiare le parole degli altri.L'italiano lo conoscete tutti,diventa irritante dover spiegare mille volte le proprie parole già molto chiare.

P.S: Non è un attacco nei tuoi confronti Jino è un discorso generale rivolto a tutti gli utenti del forum.


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Galliani : _"Il nostro allenatore Allegri vuole assolutamente una prima punta, non una seconda punta, *ne tantomeno un centrocampista o un difensore*"._


Tutte palle Matri era l unico giocatore rateizzabile alla portata del milan...e non lo dico per difendere allegri.
Allegri è parte del problema non ''il problema''...IL PROBLEMA è Galliani.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Tutte palle Matri era l unico giocatore rateizzabile alla portata del milan...e non lo dico per difendere allegri.
> Allegri è parte del problema non ''il problema''...IL PROBLEMA è il duo Galliani-Berlusconi.



.


----------



## alexrossonero (23 Settembre 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> All'inizio foorse ho detto che ha fatto bene..Ma volevo semplicemente dire (cosa che poi ho ampiamente spiegato) che tollero la sua reazione.Ha sbagliato,infatti per 6mila post ho parlato di errore di Balotelli non di azione corretta.
> Però sarebbe anche ora di smetterla di storpiare le parole degli altri.L'italiano lo conoscete tutti,diventa irritante dover spiegare mille volte le proprie parole già molto chiare.
> 
> P.S: Non è un attacco nei tuoi confronti Jino è un discorso generale rivolto a tutti gli utenti del forum.



Diciamo che la reazione di Balotelli è stata non professionale, quindi sbagliata, ma che chiunque abbia giocato a calcio prendendo pedate e colpi proibiti anche antisportivi per di più non puniti dall'arbitro può capire la rabbia e la frustrazione che si provano nei confronti di giudici di gara spesso arroganti e presupponenti.
Tralasciamo poi il discorso diversi pesi e diverse misure dei giudici.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Tutte palle Matri era l unico giocatore rateizzabile alla portata del milan...e non lo dico per difendere allegri.
> Allegri è parte del problema non ''il problema''...IL PROBLEMA è Galliani.



Petagna costava zero.

La sedia sulla quale son seduto 60€.

Ce n'erano di alternative


----------



## Marilson (23 Settembre 2013)

Piscio presidente


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2013)

io non so se son più sconcertato per un tizio che prende 5 milioni l'anno per calciare un pallone e si permette pure di fare il BUFFONE in campo o chi lo giustifica.


----------



## pipporo (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma si sa quante giorni salta ?


----------



## ROQ (23 Settembre 2013)

http://tmw-foto.tccstatic.com/stora...a7c119ef919a7eac727db5c-99174-1379951163.jpeg

io di giornate di qualifica ne avrei prese molte di più, gliela spaccavo quella faccia di ****@ a banti. ripeto lo scandalo è che non c'è stato il rosso diretto per Britos e Berhami, Balotelli sarà un [email protected] ma viene provocato di continuo con colpi vigliacchi che sono sempre impuniti. Col Cagliari ci hanno spaccato Kaka (ok non sarà una grande perdita però intanto gli altri giocavano in 10) e a fine partita sembrava che i ladri fossimo noi, ora ci danno un rigore su 3, finiamo la partita in parità numerità e ci squalificano pure il giocatore più forte per 3 giornate. Balotelli era andato a chiedere spiegazioni in maniera normale se ha sbaroccato lo ha fatto dopo che Banti lo ha preso per i fondelli, perchè non squalificano anche sto incapace?


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> io non so se son più sconcertato per un tizio che prende 5 milioni l'anno per calciare un pallone e si permette pure di fare il BUFFONE in campo o chi lo giustifica.



io non so se son più sconcertato per un tizio che gioca al calcio per subire fallacci dopo fallacci ad ogni partita e si fa pure squalificare 3 partite o chi lo giustifica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Per i soldi che prende Balo mi farei sparare nelle gambe altro che fallacci


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per i soldi che prende Balo mi farei sparare nelle gambe altro che fallacci


Pensa che io mi farei sparare per i soldi che prende Zapata.
Devo essere particolarmente disperato


----------



## ROQ (24 Settembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Pensa che io mi farei sparare per i soldi che prende Zapata.
> Devo essere particolarmente disperato



ma non centra niente puoi guadagnare anche quanto c. ronaldo che in campo si gioca a calcio non a vale tudo, e se ti entrano a forbice da dietro o ti bloccano col gomito alla chiellini se hai il sangue nelle vene ti incazzi , e se l'arbitro non vede o fa finta di niente ti incazzi 2 volte, se poi a fine partite tu gli parli in maniera normale e quello ti prende per i fondelli ti incazzi 3 volte, lol


----------



## folletto (24 Settembre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> http://tmw-foto.tccstatic.com/stora...a7c119ef919a7eac727db5c-99174-1379951163.jpeg



Da questa foto sembra molto pacato nella protesta........quel cesso di arbitro invece sembra proprio che stia defecando a giudicare dall'espressione del viso........


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> http://tmw-foto.tccstatic.com/stora...a7c119ef919a7eac727db5c-99174-1379951163.jpeg
> 
> io di giornate di qualifica ne avrei prese molte di più, gliela spaccavo quella faccia di ****@ a banti. ripeto lo scandalo è che non c'è stato il rosso diretto per Britos e Berhami, Balotelli sarà un [email protected] ma viene provocato di continuo con colpi vigliacchi che sono sempre impuniti. Col Cagliari ci hanno spaccato Kaka (ok non sarà una grande perdita però intanto gli altri giocavano in 10) e a fine partita sembrava che i ladri fossimo noi, ora ci danno un rigore su 3, finiamo la partita in parità numerità e ci squalificano pure il giocatore più forte per 3 giornate. Balotelli era andato a chiedere spiegazioni in maniera normale se ha sbaroccato lo ha fatto dopo che Banti lo ha preso per i fondelli, perchè non squalificano anche sto incapace?



personalmente lo avrei ucciso, però è un grande giocatore e non deve avere questi atteggiamenti, ma non riesco a dargli colpe..


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2013)

balotelli ha sbagliato ma se ci si mette anche l'arbitro a provocarlo non va mica bene, é assurdo l'atteggiamento di banti. Cmq io non so, a Balotelli non possono obbligarlo a fare corsi di yoga, meditazione o di self-control????? qualcosa che possa renderlo piu tranquillo?? ok ha un pessimo carattere, ma l'irritabilità si può curare..


----------



## tequilad (24 Settembre 2013)




----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2013)

Io onestamente durante la diretta, appena finita la partita, ho trovato l'atteggiamento dell'arbitro abbastanza tollerante. Mario è stato a protestare 5 minuti buoni. Ha cercato in tutti i modi di non sentire, poi a una certa ha dovuto tirare fuori il cartellino. Mi pare sciocco giudicare il tutto da un fotogramma, non sappiamo neanche che tipo di smorfia era quella di Banti (secondo me non da presa in giro).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2013)

Hanno ritirato i lricorso... significa che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna speranza di vincere, probabilmente Balotelli le ha sparate pesanti all'arbitro...


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno ritirato i lricorso... significa che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna speranza di vincere, probabilmente Balotelli le ha sparate pesanti all'arbitro...



Al di la di cos'ha detto, è recidivo, impossibile sconti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque sia ragazzi stiamo parlando in un ragazzo che da professionista:

[h=2]230 partite, 91 gol, 77 cartellini gialli, 8 rossi e 20 turni di squalifica[/h]
E' un'attaccante............................


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al di la di cos'ha detto, è recidivo, impossibile sconti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Cosi detto sembra uno che porta più danni che altro


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cosi detto sembra uno che porta più danni che altro



Cosi detto fa capire che per il suo cervello rischia di buttar via un talento immenso.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Ricordate che prima la fine del primo tempo, sembrava toccato al ginocchio per colpa dei falli subiti. Ma cmq, a tutti i moralisti che criticano solo Balotelli e che si godano la squalifica, spero veramente che loro goderano anche tutte le sconfitte del Milan nelle prossime settimane. Con il vostro super attacante pagato 12 MLN MATRI.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ricordate che prima la fine del primo tempo, sembrava toccato al ginocchio per colpa dei falli presi. Ma cmq, a tutti i moralisti che criticano solo Balotelli e che si godano la squalifica, spero veramente che loro goderano anche le sconfitte del Milan nelle prossime settimane. Con il vostro super attacante pagato 12 MLN MATRI.



Forse i "moralisti" consapevoli che appunto nelle prossime tre giornate giocheranno PIPPE sono incavolati neri per l'ENNESIMA squalifica STUPIDA di Mario. 

Ah ma scusa, hai ragione tu, ha fatto bene ad andare addosso all'arbitro, poverino.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse i "moralisti" consapevoli che appunto nelle prossime tre giornate giocheranno PIPPE sono incavolati neri per l'ENNESIMA squalifica STUPIDA di Mario.
> 
> Ah ma scusa, hai ragione tu, ha fatto bene ad andare addosso all'arbitro, poverino.



Ma no, sei molto contento, il tuo bidone Matri farà il titolare per le prossime partite. Almeno Matri non si fa espellere. E' l'unica cosa che conta per i moralisti.


----------



## Graxx (24 Settembre 2013)

bisogna dargli una lezione a questo...ha rotto i cogl.io.. basta !!!


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Settembre 2013)

Che Mario abbia sbagliato ormai è chiaro a tutti quanti. Banti nel referto aveva semplicemente scritto doppio giallo per Mario e basta.E' stato il quarto uomo (che non so per quale motivo continuava a seguire Balo!) che ha scritto le altre cose e gli ha fatto prendere altre 2 giornate di squalifica.
Io mi ricordo una scena cosi: Balo che chiedeva spiegazioni all'arbitro e Banti non mi sembra che se lo cacava tanto.Mario ha continuato e alla fine Banti gli ha dato il secondo giallo,da li Balo è scoppiato ed ha perso la testa.
Ormai è andata,c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2013)

240.000 euro di multa.

Bene così!


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 240.000 euro di multa.
> 
> Bene così!



Ottimo.
Alla prossima sceneggiata si raddoppia.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ottimo.
> Alla prossima sceneggiata si raddoppia.



Se cominciamo a raddoppiare per Natale comincia a pagarci lui.

E il bilancio vola


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ottimo.
> Alla prossima sceneggiata si raddoppia.



E 6 giornate di squalifica in più.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se cominciamo a raddoppiare per Natale comincia a pagarci lui.
> 
> E il bilancio vola



Per la gioia di Galliani che può comprarsi direttamente tutto il suo negozio di cravatte preferito.



- - - Updated - - -



Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E 6 giornate di squalifica in più.



Quelle non sono importanti.
Ma se non vuole mettere a posto la testa, vedi come la cambia se guadagna sempre meno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Settembre 2013)

240.000 euro di multa, godo!


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ricordate che prima la fine del primo tempo, sembrava toccato al ginocchio per colpa dei falli subiti. Ma cmq, a tutti i moralisti che criticano solo Balotelli e che si godano la squalifica, spero veramente che loro goderano anche tutte le sconfitte del Milan nelle prossime settimane. Con il vostro super attacante pagato 12 MLN MATRI.



ma cosa vuol dire ? ha rotto le palle con sti atteggiamenti. 
anche ibra era un gran giocatore ma tutte le volte che veniva espulso ci lasciava nei casini per colpa di questi comportamenti.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuol dire ? ha rotto le palle con sti atteggiamenti.
> anche ibra era un gran giocatore ma tutte le volte che veniva espulso ci lasciava nei casini per colpa di questi comportamenti.



Cosa vuol dire ? Vuole dire che godere una squalifica di 3 giornate per nostro megliore attacante quando il Milan è già fuori scudetto a settembre non ha senso. Ma voglio vedere tutti questi moralisti quando il Milan sarà sconfitto contro la Juve.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Settembre 2013)

se l'è cercate, non è che gli sono piovute dal cielo. 

e la società da un segnale forte, quando rinuncia a fare ricorso (anche se probabilmente non gliel'avrebbero tolta lo stesso 1 giornata). 

senza balo, gli altri si arrangeranno, forse è la volta buona che si danno tutti una svegliata.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire ? Vuole dire che godere una squalifica di 3 giornate per nostro megliore attacante quando il Milan è già fuori scudetto a settembre non ha senso. Ma voglio vedere tutti questi moralisti quando il Milan sarà sconfitto contro la Juve.



1) Con la juve si perde Balotelli o non Balotelli.

2 e più importante) Qui nessuno gode delle difficoltà del Milan. Io godo nel momento in cui vedo un bambino viziato che crede di essere un grande uomo che viene giustamente punito. Un segno di civiltà e rispetto per chi il pane se lo suda. Se io (ma, sostanzialmente, tutti) ho un atteggiamento del genere al lavoro, il giorno dopo non ce l'ho più, un lavoro. Altro che moralismi.

3) E' il miglior giocatore della squadra? Quindi, in sostanza, siccome è il miglior giocatore della squadra, può anche fregarsene di portare rispetto all'arbitro, di seguire le regole, no? Con questa linea di pensiero, Messi e Ronaldo cosa potrebbero fare, prendere a sprangate gli avversari? Tanto sono forti no?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Settembre 2013)

Pare che il Milan lo manderà da uno psicologo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 1) Con la juve si perde Balotelli o non Balotelli.
> 
> 2 e più importante) Qui nessuno gode delle difficoltà del Milan. Io godo nel momento in cui vedo un bambino viziato che crede di essere un grande uomo che viene giustamente punito. Un segno di civiltà e rispetto per chi il pane se lo suda. Se io (ma, sostanzialmente, tutti) ho un atteggiamento del genere al lavoro, il giorno dopo non ce l'ho più, un lavoro. Altro che moralismi.
> 
> 3) E' il miglior giocatore della squadra? Quindi, in sostanza, siccome è il miglior giocatore della squadra, può anche fregarsene di portare rispetto all'arbitro, di seguire le regole, no? Con questa linea di pensiero, Messi e Ronaldo cosa potrebbero fare, prendere a sprangate gli avversari? Tanto sono forti no?



Credo non ci sia più nulla da aggiungere. Quoto col sangue.


----------



## Frikez (24 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Pare che il Milan lo manderà da uno psicologo



Fanno bene, d'altronde ha avuto un'infanzia difficile


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire ? Vuole dire che godere una squalifica di 3 giornate per nostro megliore attacante quando il Milan è già fuori scudetto a settembre non ha senso. Ma voglio vedere tutti questi moralisti quando il Milan sarà sconfitto contro la Juve.



Nessuno gode aimè, ma sono tutti arrabbiati perchè il nostro miglior giocatore ci ha lasciato nei casini, punto.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 1) Con la juve si perde Balotelli o non Balotelli.



E si perde anche contro il Bologna e la samp.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 2 e più importante) Qui nessuno gode delle difficoltà del Milan. Io godo nel momento in cui vedo un bambino viziato che crede di essere un grande uomo che viene giustamente punito. Un segno di civiltà e rispetto per chi il pane se lo suda. Se io (ma, sostanzialmente, tutti) ho un atteggiamento del genere al lavoro, il giorno dopo non ce l'ho più, un lavoro. Altro che moralismi.



Questo "bambino" è il nostro megliore giocatore in squadra. Altro che un bidone alla Matri o Robinho. Godere della squalifica di Balotelli è come godere delle difficoltà del Milan. E continuare a dare lezioni di vita è solo MORALISMO. Troppo facile fare questo tipo di discorso. Anch'io posso farlo.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 3) E' il miglior giocatore della squadra? Quindi, in sostanza, siccome è il miglior giocatore della squadra, può anche fregarsene di portare rispetto all'arbitro, di seguire le regole, no? Con questa linea di pensiero, Messi e Ronaldo cosa potrebbero fare, prendere a sprangate gli avversari? Tanto sono forti no?



Scusa, ma chi ha detto che lui poteva fregarsene di portare rispetto all'arbitro ? NESSUNO. 

Io dico solo una cosa, tutti quelli che godono la squalifica di Balotelli, non lo fanno per moralismo, ma SOLO per profonda antipatia verso Balotelli. E' qui la verità. Un antipatia che esistava già ben prima l'arrivo del giocatore al Milan. Perche secondo me, mai un VERO tifoso del Milan si godrebbe di giocare senza il suo migliore attacante. Il discorso di moralismo è solo un alibi.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Volevo rispondere, ma ci rinuncio.
Sono moralista, punto e basta.
Continui a comportarsi così che va tutto bene, per lui e per la squadra.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E si perde anche contro il Bologna e la samp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma va la moralizzatore, tutti i tifosi rossoneri lo amano mario, ma questo amore non mette le fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi quando balo fa le boiate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

moralista un corno, qua moralista non c'è nessuno anzi, l'unica cosa sicuro è che non si possono prendere 349359563 ammonizioni in un anno tutte in successione e 766 squalifiche perchè non ti sai controllare ****.o, sarà pure il giocatore più forte ma non impara mai nulla dagli errori che fa, è sempre colpa per gli altri e poi in campo gioca da solo, uno che fa 8 tiri in porta contro il napoli (grande prestazione nulla da dire) ma è uno che gioca da solo, non sacrificandosi mai per la squadra e sfruttando il sacrificio degli altri per fare tiri in porta da fuori che sicuramente hanno impegnato il portiere ma diciamo che segnare giocando in quel modo è piuttosto imporbabile infatti il gol lo ha fatto solo nel finale, ha fatto molte giocate ma poca concretezza, più quantità che qualità rispetto alle altre volte ma se avesse fatto davvero come tutti dicono la sua miglior prestazione non avremmo perso anche subendo quei due gol


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> moralista un corno, qua moralista non c'è nessuno anzi, l'unica cosa sicuro è che non si possono prendere 349359563 ammonizioni in un anno tutte in successione e 766 squalifiche perchè non ti sai controllare ****.o, sarà pure il giocatore più forte ma non impara mai nulla dagli errori che fa, è sempre colpa per gli altri e poi in campo gioca da solo, uno che fa 8 tiri in porta contro il napoli (grande prestazione nulla da dire) ma è uno che gioca da solo, non sacrificandosi mai per la squadra e sfruttando il sacrificio degli altri per fare tiri in porta da fuori che sicuramente hanno impegnato il portiere ma diciamo che segnare giocando in quel modo è piuttosto imporbabile infatti il gol lo ha fatto solo nel finale, ha fatto molte giocate ma poca concretezza, più quantità che qualità rispetto alle altre volte ma se avesse fatto davvero come tutti dicono la sua miglior prestazione non avremmo perso anche subendo quei due gol



Almeno lui ha fatto gol, almeno lui ha impegnato più volte Reina, almeno lui si è trovato il rigore ( anche sbagliato), almeno lui ha tentato, cercato il pareggio.
Non è colpa sua se lui gioca solo con bidoni assoluti come il tuo ROBINHO.

E ricordate che ormai per vincere, Balotelli deve fare almeno 3 gol a partita, perche ne prendiamo sempre 2. Cosa che neanche Messi puo' fare.
Balotelli è solo L'ULTIMO dei nostri problemi. Quando avremo un vero allenatore, una vera difesa e un vero centrocampo, allora critichero' Balotelli.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> moralista un corno, qua moralista non c'è nessuno anzi, l'unica cosa sicuro è che non si possono prendere 349359563 ammonizioni in un anno tutte in successione e 766 squalifiche perchè non ti sai controllare ****.o, sarà pure il giocatore più forte ma non impara mai nulla dagli errori che fa, è sempre colpa per gli altri e poi in campo gioca da solo, uno che fa 8 tiri in porta contro il napoli (grande prestazione nulla da dire) ma è uno che gioca da solo, non sacrificandosi mai per la squadra e sfruttando il sacrificio degli altri per fare tiri in porta da fuori che sicuramente hanno impegnato il portiere ma diciamo che segnare giocando in quel modo è piuttosto imporbabile infatti il gol lo ha fatto solo nel finale, ha fatto molte giocate ma poca concretezza, più quantità che qualità rispetto alle altre volte ma se avesse fatto davvero come tutti dicono la sua miglior prestazione non avremmo perso anche subendo quei due gol



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Almeno lui ha fatto gol, almeno lui ha impegnato più volte Reina, almeno lui si è trovato il rigore ( anche sbagliato), almeno lui ha tentato, cercato il pareggio.
> Non è colpa sua se lui gioca solo con bidoni assoluti come il tuo ROBINHO.
> 
> E ricorda che ormai per vincere, Balotelli deve fare almeno 3 gol a partita, perche ne prendiamo sempre 2. Cosa che neanche Messi puo' fare.
> Balotelli è solo L'ULTIMO dei nostri problemi. Quando avremo un vero allenatore, una vera difesa e un vero centrocampo, allora critichero' Balotelli.



la prestazione fantastica è quella che ha fatto higuain a servizio della squadra non quella che ha fatto mario, magari sono io che non capisco di calcio ma la vedo cosi, robinho è entrato a mezz'ora dalla fine


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Almeno lui ha fatto gol, almeno lui ha impegnato più volte Reina, almeno lui si è trovato il rigore ( anche sbagliato), almeno lui ha tentato, cercato il pareggio.
> Non è colpa sua se lui gioca solo con bidoni assoluti come il tuo ROBINHO.
> 
> E ricordate che ormai per vincere, Balotelli deve fare almeno 3 gol a partita, perche ne prendiamo sempre 2. Cosa che neanche Messi puo' fare.
> Balotelli è solo L'ULTIMO dei nostri problemi. Quando avremo un vero allenatore, una vera difesa e un vero centrocampo, allora critichero' Balotelli.



si ma il fatto che sia stato il migliore in campo dei nostri non lo autorizza a fare il buffone a fine gara. 
a maggior ragione ci mette ancora di più nella melma, dato che dipendiamo da lui.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la prestazione fantastica è quella che ha fatto higuain a servizio della squadra non quella che ha fatto mario, magari sono io che non capisco di calcio ma la vedo cosi, robinho è entrato a mezz'ora dalla fine



Higuain gioca in una vera squadra, con giocatori veri, e un allenatore vero.

Poi il suo gol è solo colpa di Abbiati. Reina avrebbe parato questo tiro senza problema.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Higuain gioca in una vera squadra, con giocatori veri, e un allenatore vero.
> 
> Poi il suo gol è solo colpa di Abbiati. Reina avrebbe parato questo tiro senza problema.



non mi interessa se ha fatto o meno il gol, lui ha gia giocato sia da prima che da secona punta sacrificandosi sicuramente più di mario dando una mano enorme a centrocampo e facendo dei cambi di gioco che sicuramente hanno fatto respirare la squadra quando stavano soffrendo, è questa la cosa che considero più importnate sicuramente più importnate della partita che ha fatto mario, la partita che ha fatto mario è un uno contro uno contro il portere con tiri dalla distanza improbabili, mentre la partia che fa higuain è una partita di grande sotanza e qualità da giocatore VERO e da professionista serissimo, ricordiamoci che hamsik e insigne sono stati impalbabili la davanti in questa partita lui ha tenuto in piedi l'attacco da solo


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non mi interessa se ha fatto o meno il gol, lui ha gia giocato sia da prima che da secona punta sacrificandosi sicuramente più di mario dando una mano enorme a centrocampo e facendo dei cambi di gioco che sicuramente hanno fatto respirare la squadra quando stavano soffrendo, è questa la cosa che considero più importnate sicuramente più importnate della partita che ha fatto mario, la partita che ha fatto mario è un uno contro uno contro il portere con tiri dalla distanza improbabili, mentre la partia che fa higuain è una partita di grande sotanza e qualità da giocatore VERO e da professionista serissimo, ricordiamoci che hamsik e insigne sono stati impalbabili la davanti in questa partita lui ha tenuto in piedi l'attacco da solo



D'accordissimo, però faccio fatica a capire come fai a difendere quel pensionato di Robinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo, però faccio fatica a capire come fai a difendere quel pensionato di Robinho



quello è un mio pallino, lo seguo da sempre e lo considero un grande giocatore (a me piacciono tutti i giocatori che abbinano tecnica e velocità) più che altro vedo in lui qualcosa che nnessuno nella nostra rosa ha ovvero la fantasia capisco che se non è in forma in questo calcio non può più giocare ma io ancora aspetterei prima di considerarlo un giocatore finito


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non mi interessa se ha fatto o meno il gol, lui ha gia giocato sia da prima che da secona punta sacrificandosi sicuramente più di mario dando una mano enorme a centrocampo e facendo dei cambi di gioco che sicuramente hanno fatto respirare la squadra quando stavano soffrendo, è questa la cosa che considero più importnate sicuramente più importnate della partita che ha fatto mario, la partita che ha fatto mario è un uno contro uno contro il portere con tiri dalla distanza improbabili, mentre la partia che fa higuain è una partita di grande sotanza e qualità da giocatore VERO e da professionista serissimo, ricordiamoci che hamsik e insigne sono stati impalbabili la davanti in questa partita lui ha tenuto in piedi l'attacco da solo



Da ridere.
Sto Higuain, voglio vederlo con Muntari, Robinho, Birsa e Matri. E con Reina nella squadra opposta facendo la partita della vita.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello è un mio pallino, lo seguo da sempre e lo considero un grande giocatore (a me piacciono tutti i giocatori che abbinano tecnica e velocità) più che altro vedo in lui qualcosa che nnessuno nella nostra rosa ha ovvero la fantasia capisco che se non è in forma in questo calcio non può più giocare ma io ancora aspetterei prima di considerarlo un giocatore finito



Mi fai morire  il tuo amore incondizionato per Robson è un qualcosa che non avevo mai visto


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi fai morire  il tuo amore incondizionato per Robson è un qualcosa che non avevo mai visto



ora lo hai visto 
ripeto, lo conosco bene come giocatore, so quello che può dare mi da fastidio quando dicono che è scarso perchè assolutamente non lo è, poi non è che sono ogni giorno a milanello come il mister e guardo come si allena, non è che sono un dottore che so valutare il suo stato di condizione fisica, ma se si allena bene non capisco perchè non possa rientrare in forma mica stiamo parlando di uno di 200 chili come il ronaldo di fine carriera e come ronaldinho che passava le notti in discoteca, boh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Pare che il Milan lo manderà da uno psicologo



giustissimo...c'era andato pure al City


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E si perde anche contro il Bologna e la samp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chissà se un avvocato, dopo essere andato ad urlare davanti ad un giudice, potrà dirgli di non essere moralista


----------



## neversayconte (24 Settembre 2013)

non mi schiero né per una posizione né per l'altra.

mi limito solo a ricordare che, sia per la testa che ha che per il procuratore che si ritrova, tutti sanno che non farà una gran carriera al milan ma se ne andrà presto o per avidità del procuratore o verrà cacciato dalla società.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2013)

Immagino che chi urlava di gioia per una lunga squalifica, ora sia contento... contento di vedere Niang o Robinho e Matri titolari per le prossime 3 partite ...


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Settembre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> non mi schiero né per una posizione né per l'altra.
> 
> mi limito solo a ricordare che, sia per la testa che ha che per il procuratore che si ritrova, tutti sanno che non farà una gran carriera al milan ma se ne andrà presto o per avidità del procuratore o verrà cacciato dalla società.



Si, e possiamo anche ricordare che questo Milan non ritroverà mai più un altro attacante di questo calibro. E' finità l'epoca del Milan che poteva comprare un attacante fortissimo di primo piano. Ormai una prima punta di alto livello vale 40 mln al MINIMO. 

Allorà, godetevi bene quello che avete al momento prima che la società deciderà di caccialro via. Perche il futuro del Milan sarà nerissimo. Già un miracolo che l'abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Si, e possiamo anche ricordare che questo Milan non ritroverà mai più un altro attacante di questo calibro. E' finità l'epoca del Milan che poteva comprare un attacante fortissimo di primo piano. Ormai una prima punta di alto livello vale 40 mln al MINIMO.
> 
> Allorà, godetevi bene quello che avete al momento prima che la società deciderà di caccialro via. Perche il futuro del Milan sarà nerissimo. Già un miracolo che l'abbiamo in rosa.



con tutta la gente di talento che abbiamo perso in questi anni, balotelli sarebbe solo un nome in più sulla lista. 

ormai c'abbiamo fatto il callo. 
sinceramente sarei più dispiaciuta di una cessione a fine stagione di de sciglio.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sinceramente sarei più dispiaciuta di una cessione a fine stagione di de sciglio.



Di gran lunga, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Di gran lunga, per quanto mi riguarda.



ma non c'è paragone, un giovane con un talento immenso e soprattutto umile e attaccato alla maglia come ne nasce davvero 1 ogni cinquant'anni


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con tutta la gente di talento che abbiamo perso in questi anni, balotelli sarebbe solo un nome in più sulla lista.
> 
> ormai c'abbiamo fatto il callo.
> sinceramente sarei più dispiaciuta di una cessione a fine stagione di de sciglio.



Non si va da nessuna parte con questo discorso. 
Io, non tifo il Milan per considerazioni morali ma solo per considerazioni sportive. Ci sono tanti giocatori che mi stanno sulle palle sul piano comportamentale ma che ti fanno vincere. Alla fine, è l'unica cosa che conta. 
Va bene parlare di valore ed umilità. Ma nel calcio di alto livello, conta SOLO il talento. Niente di più. 

Poi, sono MOLTO più critico di Balotelli quando sbaglia gol che quando fa queste sceneggiate. E' per questo che l'abbiamo preso, non per fare solo il bambino carino.


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non si va da nessuna parte con questo discorso.
> Io, non tifo il Milan per considerazioni morali ma solo per considerazioni sportive. Ci sono tanti giocatori che mi stanno sulle palle sul piano comportamentale ma che ti fanno vincere. Alla fine, è l'unica cosa che conta.
> Va bene parlare di valore ed umilità. Ma nel calcio di alto livello, conta SOLO il talento. Niente di più.
> 
> Poi, sono MOLTO più critico di Balotelli quando sbaglia gol che quando fa queste sceneggiate. E' per questo che l'abbiamo preso, non per fare solo il bambino carino.



Ho capito che conta solo il talento, ma, se si fa espellere e squalificare per 3 giornate, può anche avere tutto il talento che vuole, i goal li segna al massimo alla playstation.


----------



## tequilad (25 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli è l'unico vero giocatore da Milan che abbiamo.


----------



## folletto (25 Settembre 2013)

L'idea che ci sia qualcuno pronto a marcarlo stretto non appena l'arbitro fischia la fine non è affatto male, anche se avrebbe bisogno di qualcuno che "lo marca" anche per tutti i 90 minuti che precedono il fischio finale.......mmmmhh è un problema di difficile risoluzione......
Oppure si potrebbe mettergli un qualche congegno comandabile a distanza sotto la cresta (o nelle mutande) che gli possa dare delle piccole scosse elettriche ogni volta che sta per fare qualche boiata


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> L'idea che ci sia qualcuno pronto a marcarlo stretto non appena l'arbitro fischia la fine non è affatto male, anche se avrebbe bisogno di qualcuno che "lo marca" anche per tutti i 90 minuti che precedono il fischio finale.......mmmmhh è un problema di difficile risoluzione......
> Oppure si potrebbe mettergli un qualche congegno comandabile a distanza sotto la cresta (o nelle mutande) che gli possa dare delle piccole scosse elettriche ogni volta che sta per fare qualche boiata



ho un idea, una museruola per evitare che parla


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è l'unico vero giocatore da Milan che abbiamo.



Il problema è che non ha un briciolo di cervello. Non può beccare ogni anno giorante su giornate di squalifica. E' inconcepibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è l'unico vero giocatore da Milan che abbiamo.



è anche l'unico che potremmo rinchiudere in una manicomio e non si noterebbe la differenza con gli altri pazzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

Comunque Balotelli nei migliori Milan della storia avrebbe fatto panchina fissa secondo me.


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Balotelli nei migliori Milan della storia avrebbe fatto panchina fissa secondo me.




Si, e nei migliori Milan possiamo dire che Max Allegri e tutta l'intera rosa non farebbero neanche parte di questa società. Tutti sognerebbero solo di potere essere al Milan guardando le partite alla tv. Con questo discorso possiamo rifare il Mondo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Si, e nei migliori Milan possiamo dire che Max Allegri e tutta l'intera rosa non farebbero neanche parte di questa società. Tutti sognerebbero solo di potere essere al Milan guardando le partite alla tv. Con questo discorso possiamo rifare il Mondo.



Vabbè dai era una semplice considerazione


----------



## Mithos (25 Settembre 2013)

Purtroppo Balotelli è un bambinone, o si mette la testa a posto o non ha futuro a certi livelli. Un calciatore non è solo doti tecniche ma anche testa e lui di quest' ultimo fattore difetta non poco.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è l'unico vero giocatore da Milan che abbiamo.



Sulla carta lo è. In pratica? No, finché non impara a dialogare più con i compagni, a non tramazzare al suolo per ogni contatto, a giocare non solamente per prendere fallo e finché non la smette di fare queste sceneggiate.
El Shaarawy se crescesse, diventasse più continuo e imparasse ad usare anche il sinistro, potrebbe diventarlo. Ora non lo è.
De Sciglio nel giro di qualche anno potrebbe anche arrivare ai livelli di qualche suo predecessore (lui, il cervello, ce l'ha). Al momento è il giocatore che considero più da Milan, anche se nei Milan del passato sarebbe stato un buonissimo panchinaro.
Gli altri, anche quelli che considero indispensabili per il Milan attuale, non sono da Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

Comunque un Inzaghi ad esempio da le piste a Balotelli, intendo come giocatore in generale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2013)

Non posso che augurargli il peggio come persona, perché non merita nulla


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non posso che augurargli il peggio come persona, perché non merita nulla



Probabilmente ci condanna a fare massimo 4 punti nelle prossime 3 giornate.
Con il suo comportamento sono piu i punti che ci toglie che quelli che ci da.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ci condanna a fare massimo 4 punti nelle prossime 3 giornate.
> Con il suo comportamento sono piu i punti che ci toglie che quelli che ci da.



Anche se è il più forte in rosa, non è che a Torino e Verona abbia fatto qualcosa in più degli altri comunque. Anzi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche se è il più forte in rosa, non è che a Torino e Verona abbia fatto qualcosa in più degli altri comunque. Anzi.



Tu lo venderesti?


----------



## tequilad (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque un Inzaghi ad esempio da le piste a Balotelli, intendo come giocatore in generale.



Dubito.


----------



## alexrossonero (25 Settembre 2013)

Che mi tocca leggere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Dubito.



Suvvia, non scherziamo. Quando Balotelli darà anche il 30% di quello che ha dato Inzaghi allora se ne potrà parlare.


----------



## tequilad (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Suvvia, non scherziamo. Quando Balotelli darà anche il 30% di quello che ha dato Inzaghi allora se ne potrà parlare.



Tu hai scritto come calciatore in generale. Non come vittorie, impegno e contributo. Come calciatore in generale Balotelli è superiore a Inzaghi. Per il resto ovviamente no!


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche se è il più forte in rosa, non è che a Torino e Verona abbia fatto qualcosa in più degli altri comunque. Anzi.



Anche giocando a solo 30%, è superiore a tutti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque un Inzaghi ad esempio da le piste a Balotelli, intendo come giocatore in generale.



coem giocatore in generale assolutamente no, come impegno e professionalità inzaghi batte tutti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> coem giocatore in generale assolutamente no, come impegno e professionalità inzaghi batte tutti



Tra i due preferisco avere un Inzaghi, mettiamola cosi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tra i due preferisco avere un Inzaghi, mettiamola cosi.



anche io, ma per la passione che ci mette, giocatori cosi ti fanno sentire orgoglioso di essere milanista..


----------



## runner (25 Settembre 2013)

attorno a Balo ci sono sempre troppe speculazioni a mio avviso....

anche l' ultimo episodio è stato parecchio ingigantito!!
Ok che ha sbagliato, ma a monte ci sono dei problemi che dovrebbero fare riflettere tutti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> attorno a Balo ci sono sempre troppe speculazioni a mio avviso....
> 
> anche l' ultimo episodio è stato parecchio ingigantito!!
> Ok che ha sbagliato, ma a monte ci sono dei problemi che dovrebbero fare riflettere tutti



Quali problemi?
Gente come Shevchenko, Kakà, Inzaghi, Weah, Boban, Ronaldo ecc.ecc.venivano tempestati di falli e mai hanno avuto reazioni alla Balotelli.
E' lui ad essere un ottuso, punto.


----------



## runner (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quali problemi?
> Gente come Shevchenko, Kakà, Inzaghi, Weah, Boban, Ronaldo ecc.ecc.venivano tempestati di falli e mai hanno avuto reazioni alla Balotelli.
> E' lui ad essere un ottuso, punto.



i problemi sono i seguenti
1 - troppi falli fatti alla vigliacca da dietro (ma questo ci può stare)
2 - il fatto che non abbiamo un gioco e quindi deve fare stile Ibra e prendere totalmente per mano la squadra (non ha le doti per farlo)
3 - non gioca dove dovrebbe giocare ovvero in area di rigore per tirare e fare gol (vedi Capello come ha fatto crescere Ibra facendogli capire come giocava Van Basten)
4 - ci vogliono oltre a De Jong e Montolivo altri giocatori di personalità che tengano le redini della squadra in campo
5 - ha un allenatore che non gli da quello di cui ha bisogno (basti vedere che si volta mentre tira i rigori e scappa a fine gara invece di tenere la situazione sotto controllo)
6 - la società lo ha indicato come "uomo simbolo" e a mio avviso è l' errore più grande visto che lui è genio e sregolatezza e ha bisogno di sentirsi libero di esprimersi in campo (secondo me è un campione assoluto tecnicamente)


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2013)

Per ora in 6-7 anni di carriera, viaggia alla media di un giallo ogni 190 minuti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> i problemi sono i seguenti
> 1 - troppi falli fatti alla vigliacca da dietro (ma questo ci può stare)
> 2 - il fatto che non abbiamo un gioco e quindi deve fare stile Ibra e prendere totalmente per mano la squadra (non ha le doti per farlo)
> 3 - non gioca dove dovrebbe giocare ovvero in area di rigore per tirare e fare gol (vedi Capello come ha fatto crescere Ibra facendogli capire come giocava Van Basten)
> ...



1) Fanno parte del gioco. Altri giocatori da me citati li ricevevano e mai hanno proferito parola.
2) Prenditela con l'asino.
3) E' riconducibile al fatto che non abbiamo gioco, se stesse in area non avrebbe mezzo pallone giocabile. Poi i piu grandi campioni giocano a tutto campo: Cavani, Rooney, Lewandosky, C.Ronaldo tanto per fare dei nomi.
4) Concordo ma domenica ci voleva uno che a Balotelli lo prendeva per il collo e dopo avergli dato due schiaffi lo portava negli spogliatoi ( tipo Gattuso).
5) Vedi 2)
6) Concordo di brutto.


----------



## runner (25 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 1) Fanno parte del gioco. Altri giocatori da me citati li ricevevano e mai hanno proferito parola.
> 2) Prenditela con l'asino.
> 3) E' riconducibile al fatto che non abbiamo gioco, se stesse in area non avrebbe mezzo pallone giocabile. Poi i piu grandi campioni giocano a tutto campo: Cavani, Rooney, Lewandosky, C.Ronaldo tanto per fare dei nomi.
> 4) Concordo ma domenica ci voleva uno che a Balotelli lo prendeva per il collo e dopo avergli dato due schiaffi lo portava negli spogliatoi ( tipo Gattuso).
> ...



ottimo quindi come me sei dell' avviso che un giocatore del genere è sprecato da noi e lo si è gestito male....
Poi è chiaro che uno si arrabbi di brutto (anche se odio la violenza verbale e anche fisica) se non si riesce ad esprimere al meglio, lui tra l' altro ce li ha innati questi comportamenti....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ottimo quindi come me sei dell' avviso che un giocatore del genere è sprecato da noi e lo si è gestito male....
> Poi è chiaro che uno si arrabbi di brutto (anche se odio la violenza verbale e anche fisica) se non si riesce ad esprimere al meglio, lui tra l' altro ce li ha innati questi comportamenti....



Io mi ******* perchè ha il potenziale per essere tra i primi 5 al Mondo ma con la testa è proprio limitato.


----------



## runner (25 Settembre 2013)

si comunque secondo me se prendi un Balo poi devi avere una squadra di personaggi forti se no lui troppa pressione non la regge e poi succedono i casini....

in nazionale ad esempio ha dei giocatori simbolo che lo fanno rigare dritto e gli fanno capire la situazione, al Milan sono andati tutti via i senatori e a parte Monto e De Jong non vedo grandi personalità!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si comunque secondo me se prendi un Balo poi devi avere una squadra di personaggi forti se no lui troppa pressione non la regge e poi succedono i casini....
> 
> in nazionale ad esempio ha dei giocatori simbolo che lo fanno rigare dritto e gli fanno capire la situazione, al Milan sono andati tutti via i senatori e a parte Monto e De Jong non vedo grandi personalità!!



Già se c'erano Seedorf e Gattuso per dirti per me l'avrebbero preso a calci nel sedere imparandogli come ci si comporta.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> i problemi sono i seguenti
> 1 - troppi falli fatti alla vigliacca da dietro (ma questo ci può stare)
> 2 - il fatto che non abbiamo un gioco e quindi deve fare stile Ibra e prendere totalmente per mano la squadra (non ha le doti per farlo)
> 3 - non gioca dove dovrebbe giocare ovvero in area di rigore per tirare e fare gol (vedi Capello come ha fatto crescere Ibra facendogli capire come giocava Van Basten)
> ...



Alcuni punti possono anche esser condivisibili, ma credo sia ora di smetterla di creare alibi a questo ragazzo, la sua carriera è stata tutto un'alibi in ogni ambiente che ha passato. Tifosi contro, tabloid contro, compagni più forti, razzismo, nostalgia, scarso minutaggio.

Di questo passo finchè si continuano a trovare scuse per le sue mancanze la strada è già tracciata, Cassano bis. 

Parliamoci chiaro, il Milan l'ha messo nelle condizioni ottimali per rendere al massimo, ogni potenziale campione che avesse voglia, impegno e serietà s'è realizzato come tale nel percorso di crescita con noi. Se fallisci al Milan devi fare un grosso enorme mea culpa.


----------



## folletto (25 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho un idea, una museruola per evitare che parla


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Settembre 2013)

Certo, tutti o quasi contro al Balo blablabla, ma secondo me per questi Cantona è un idolo per quell' attacco al tifoso. 
Cantona aveva fatto il bene del Manchester?
Dopo quel "gesto" qualcuno ha trattato male o preso in giro il signor Cantona?

Ci vogliono gesti eclatanti.
Uno può essere professionista e buono quanto vuoi, ma c'è un limite a tutto.

Poi vediamo se lo trattano ancora male.

Eddai, cerchiamo di calmarci su


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Certo, tutti o quasi contro al Balo blablabla, ma secondo me per questi Cantona è un idolo per quell' attacco al tifoso.
> Cantona aveva fatto il bene del Manchester?
> Dopo quel "gesto" qualcuno ha trattato male o preso in giro il signor Cantona?
> 
> ...



Questo post è folle e fuori luogo.


----------



## Mithos (25 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Certo, tutti o quasi contro al Balo blablabla, ma secondo me per questi Cantona è un idolo per quell' attacco al tifoso.
> Cantona aveva fatto il bene del Manchester?
> Dopo quel "gesto" qualcuno ha trattato male o preso in giro il signor Cantona?
> 
> ...



20 anni fa quando il calcio ancora non era stato cambiato da regole che ormai puniscono severamente i difensori a vantaggio degli attaccanti uno come Balotelli secondo te cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?Prendere un bazooka e annientare uno stadio intero?Ma daiiiiiii..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2013)

Ho esagerato, ma sta cosa che Cantona è un idolo mentre il Balo è un bambino non la capisco.

Preferirei che lui fosse superiore alle provocazioni, ma non siamo tutti uguali, alcuni hanno un senso della dignità piuttosto labile, e per difenderla poi fanno follie. Ci sono persone con cui è meglio non scherzare, se no rischi una reazione bruta, ma il Balo non ha avuto una reazione brutale. Io considero più grave il comportamento della quaterna arbitrale, i provocatori, Balo non ha provocato niente, ha solo subito. Poi s'è agitato e ha subito ancora, e il Milan di riflesso.
Secondo me la società dovrebbe cogliere la sua frustrazione e fare quadrato attorno a lui, invece vanno avanti a dire "non dobbiamo essere solo più forti degli avversari ma anche degli arbitri e della fortuna", e intanto subisci, minuto dopo minuto, partita dopo partita, campionato dopo campionato. Insomma il Milan non deve protestare e deve subire, è connivente con un sistema chiaramente corrotto, che a proposito di falli e rigori non fischiati non ammette la moviola in campo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho esagerato, ma sta cosa che Cantona è un idolo mentre il Balo è un bambino non la capisco.
> 
> Preferirei che lui fosse superiore alle provocazioni, ma non siamo tutti uguali, alcuni hanno un senso della dignità piuttosto labile, e per difenderla poi fanno follie. Ci sono persone con cui è meglio non scherzare, se no rischi una reazione bruta, ma il Balo non ha avuto una reazione brutale. Io considero più grave il comportamento della quaterna arbitrale, i provocatori, Balo non ha provocato niente, ha solo subito. Poi s'è agitato e ha subito ancora, e il Milan di riflesso.
> Secondo me la società dovrebbe cogliere la sua frustrazione e fare quadrato attorno a lui, invece vanno avanti a dire "non dobbiamo essere solo più forti degli avversari ma anche degli arbitri e della fortuna", e intanto subisci, minuto dopo minuto, partita dopo partita, campionato dopo campionato. Insomma il Milan non deve protestare e deve subire, è connivente con un sistema chiaramente corrotto, che a proposito di falli e rigori non fischiati non ammette la moviola in campo.



Il campione deve prendere i calci e stare zitto. Fa parte del gioco, è sempre stato cosi e infatti i più grandi campioni i calci li hanno sempre presi e non hanno mai proferito parola.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il campione deve prendere i calci e stare zitto. Fa parte del gioco, è sempre stato cosi e infatti i più grandi campioni i calci li hanno sempre presi e non hanno mai proferito parola.



Un conto è prender calci, un'altro conto è prenderli mentre l'arbitro lascia fare e t'ammonisce appena fai tu un fallo oppure se protesti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Un conto è prender calci, un'altro conto è prenderli mentre l'arbitro lascia fare e t'ammonisce appena fai tu un fallo oppure se protesti.



Vabbè questo si.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dai Marione!
Mi aspetto una grande partita questa sera.


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2013)

dai Mario stasera facci sognare....avere 6 punti nelle prime due gare sarebbe FONDAMENTALE per il proseguo del girone e per semplificarci un po' le cose in vista della doppia sfida col barcellona!!


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Mi aspetto una grande reazione da Mario questa sera. Daje!


----------



## 2515 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera può dimostrare se può seguire la strada di Ibra o quella di Cassano.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

L'Ajax ha una difesa che definire allegra è un eufemismo, quindi Mario devi fare la differenza. Lo pretendo.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2013)

Doppietta (un gol nel primo tempo e uno nel secondo) e tutti muti, dai!


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vorrei capire perché ci si ostina a dire che "deve essere tutelato".

Ogni volta che può si butta. Ma voi, foste un arbitro, non avreste SEMPRE l'impressione, ad ogni possibile fallo, che si sta buttando?

Ma veramente, io penso di essere l'ultimo sulla faccia della terra che difende gli arbitri, ma non riesco a non giustificarli.


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

A me da fastidio non tanto che cerca il rigore, ma che resta a terra 10 ore se non glielo danno


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vergognoso.
Semplicemente vergognoso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire perché ci si ostina a dire che "deve essere tutelato".
> 
> Ogni volta che può si butta. Ma voi, foste un arbitro, non avreste SEMPRE l'impressione, ad ogni possibile fallo, che si sta buttando?
> 
> Ma veramente, io penso di essere l'ultimo sulla faccia della terra che difende gli arbitri, ma non riesco a non giustificarli.



Concordo in toto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2013)

non ci sono parole, solo i replay dei tuffi che fa ogni singola partita

lo esaltassero un po' di meno senza un motivo forse non sarebbe un montato a livelli epici


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ma ancora.
Cosa ti metti le mani in faccia, come se ti avessero sparato, per poi rinvenire stile Lazzaro appena l'arbitro ti fischia contro (peraltro per protestare)?!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2013)

io sinceramente di vincere, o pareggiare così, sono stufa. 

i gobbi esultavano sapendo di rubare con moggi, ma io a vincere con ste ladrate non ci sto.


----------



## Morghot (1 Ottobre 2013)

Il re del tuffo, ci cascano anche in europa, incredibile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2013)

Scorretto, irritante, isolato

Questo è il simbolo del Milan, prima i simboli erano Maldini, Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Kakà, gente per bene amata anche dai tifosi avversari, ora un antisportivo che non piace nemmeno ai propri tifosi

Mi chiedo come sia possibile che l'arbitro dopo che su 3 azioni su 3 consecutive in cui si è buttato, gli ha pure regalato il rigore

Andava espulso un paio di volte


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2013)

E' un ignorante ragazzi.

Un ignorante che sa calciare molto bene. Stop


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Scorretto, irritante, isolato
> 
> Questo è il simbolo del Milan, prima i simboli erano Maldini, Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Kakà, gente per bene amata anche dai tifosi avversari, ora un antisportivo che non piace nemmeno ai propri tifosi
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Graxx (1 Ottobre 2013)

tutto quello che dite ma cavolo fa un fallo lui subito ammonito...poulsen e il difensore centrale hanno randellato tutta la partita nemmeno ammoniti...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

Alcuni commenti non riesco a capirli
Stiamo qui a martellare uno nostro giocatore parlando di tuffi ed altro, quando è stato l'unico che ha creato qualcosa in quell'aborto di squadra.
Vi meritate i Matri


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Scorretto, irritante, isolato
> 
> Questo è il simbolo del Milan, prima i simboli erano Maldini, Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Kakà, gente per bene amata anche dai tifosi avversari, ora un antisportivo che non piace nemmeno ai propri tifosi
> 
> ...



quoto, e non venitevene fuori con che ci meritiamo matri, più che altro non ci meritiamo balotelli


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Ottobre 2013)

Che vi piaccia o meno, è l'unico che crea qualcosa lì davanti. Senza di lui saremmo andati a casa con una sconfitta senza aver MAI tirato vero la porta.

Vi meritate davvero Matri, "almeno lui non si tuffa"


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti non riesco a capirli
> Stiamo qui a martellare uno nostro giocatore parlando di tuffi ed altro, quando è stato l'unico che ha creato qualcosa in quell'aborto di squadra.
> Vi meritate i Matri


mado ma veramente


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Scorretto, irritante, isolato
> 
> Questo è il simbolo del Milan, prima i simboli erano Maldini, Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Kakà, gente per bene amata anche dai tifosi avversari, ora un antisportivo che non piace nemmeno ai propri tifosi
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Morghot (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti non riesco a capirli
> Stiamo qui a martellare uno nostro giocatore parlando di tuffi ed altro, quando è stato l'unico che ha creato qualcosa in quell'aborto di squadra.
> Vi meritate i Matri


Ma hai ragionissima, però è innegabile che è irritante come la sabbia nel ****, insopportabile proprio.

Io comunque vorrei davvero vederlo non dico in un bel milan, ma in un milan normale con un allenatore serio, perchè sta più o meno tenendo su la baracca da solo in questa situazione e non è poco.


----------



## Belfast Boy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti non riesco a capirli
> Stiamo qui a martellare uno nostro giocatore parlando di tuffi ed altro, quando è stato l'unico che ha creato qualcosa in quell'aborto di squadra.
> Vi meritate i Matri


Sono d'accordo con te, c'è da dire però e dobbiamo dirlo per essere onesti fino in fondo che Mario non appare affatto nè cambiato nè aver capito: ho visto tuffi che Inzaghi si sognava e quella (non) esultanza polemica che per un milanista in champions lascia un po' cosi...che poi sia l'unico che la butta dentro e crei occasioni pericolose ribadisco siamo d'accordissimo.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti non riesco a capirli
> Stiamo qui a martellare uno nostro giocatore parlando di tuffi ed altro, quando è stato l'unico che ha creato qualcosa in quell'aborto di squadra.
> Vi meritate i Matri



Sembrano i paralleli dei salvatori di Allegri


----------



## Belfast Boy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma hai ragionissima, però è innegabile che è irritante come la sabbia nel ****, insopportabile proprio.
> 
> Io comunque vorrei davvero vederlo non dico in un bel milan, ma in un milan normale con un allenatore serio, perchè sta più o meno tenendo su la baracca da solo in questa situazione e non è poco.



Quotone, hai espresso meglio di me i concetti che pensavo, so stanco


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2013)

vorrà dire che ci meritiamo i matri, che ve devo dì....

l'anno scorso el sha ci ha trascinato 6 mesi da solo senza fare tutte ste sceneggiate.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, c'è da dire però e dobbiamo dirlo per essere onesti fino in fondo che Mario non appare affatto nè cambiato nè aver capito: ho visto tuffi che Inzaghi si sognava e quella (non) esultanza polemica che per un milanista in champions lascia un po' cosi...che poi sia l'unico che la butta dentro e crei occasioni pericolose ribadisco siamo d'accordissimo.


Sì ma la cosa sta diventado pesande..è un giocatore nostro indossa la nostra maglia e noi stiamo ad "insultarlo". Questo è Balo è 4 anni che è così, tutti qua dentro sapevano di sta cosa. Prendere o lasciare. Io preferisco tenerlo, altrimenti rimenete con Matri mister onesto e pulito


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vergognoso come in ogni partita quando si trova in area piuttosto di tirare si butta in cerca del rigore. Quanto rimpiango il Milan di Sheva ed Inzaghi, lì Balotelli avrebbe fatto panchina fissa.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> vorrà dire che ci meritiamo i matri, che ve devo dì....
> 
> l'anno scorso el sha ci ha trascinato 6 mesi da solo senza fare tutte ste sceneggiate.



Ehhh. Ma Mario è Mario 

E' un po' come Ibra. Lui può 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma la cosa sta diventado pesande..è un giocatore nostro indossa la nostra maglia e noi stiamo ad "insultarlo". Questo è Balo è 4 anni che è così, tutti qua dentro sapevano di sta cosa. Prendere o lasciare. Io preferisco tenerlo, altrimenti rimenete con Matri mister onesto e pulito



Basta che poi non ci si lamenti dei tuffi del barcellona.
O dei furti della Juve.
O delle tre giornate.
O che "non è tutelato".


----------



## Belfast Boy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma la cosa sta diventado pesande..è un giocatore nostro indossa la nostra maglia e noi stiamo ad "insultarlo". Questo è Balo è 4 anni che è così, tutti qua dentro sapevano di sta cosa. Prendere o lasciare. Io preferisco tenerlo, altrimenti rimenete con Matri mister onesto e pulito



Io il tuo punto di vista lo condivido, e ci mancherebbe: alla fine si posson fare tanti bei discorsi ma contano solo i goal per un attaccante (Pippo Docet).
Credo però che per come siamo abituati (parecchio bene) vedere un giocatore che è sempre per terra possa dare noia, oltre a questo a me dispiaccion le esultanze polemiche. Cavolo ha pareggiato al '93 o che era e non trova di meglio che zittire i tifosi avversari....è roba da inter non da Milan, in champions soprattutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ci meritiamo i Matri???? Ma lo sapete o no che contro la Juve Matri ce lo becchiamo davvero,e la colpa è solo sua?
Non gli chiedo tre gol a partita,mi basterebbe un giallo ogni tanto e,magari,che la smette con quelle patetiche simulazioni.
Cassano 2,la vendetta.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci meritiamo i Matri???? Ma lo sapete o no che contro la Juve Matri ce lo becchiamo davvero,e la colpa è solo sua?
> Non gli chiedo tre gol a partita,mi basterebbe un giallo ogni tanto e,magari,che la smette con quelle patetiche simulazioni.
> Cassano 2,la vendetta.


Ci sarebbe un allenatore in panchina che dovrebbe farglielo notare, ma quest'ultimo sa benissimo che senza di lui non riuscirebbe a far creare un'occasione a questa squadra neanche se giocasse 3 giorni di fila contro le giovanili del Poggibonsi


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe un allenatore in panchina che dovrebbe farglielo notare, ma quest'ultimo sa benissimo che senza di lui non riuscirebbe a far creare un'occasione a questa squadra neanche se giocasse 3 giorni di fila contro le giovanili del Poggibonsi



Si,ma ricordiamoci che Balotelli viene da giorni difficili,in cui ha rimediato una squalifica pesantissima e una bella serie di ramanzine.Uno potrebbe pensare che si possa imparare da cose del genere,invece...


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti non riesco a capirli
> Stiamo qui a martellare uno nostro giocatore parlando di tuffi ed altro, quando è stato l'unico che ha creato qualcosa in quell'aborto di squadra.
> Vi meritate i Matri



Senza considerare gli altri, sei contento di come giocare Mario e di come si comporta?


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Il primo tempo perchè l'ha fatto giocare? Tanto valeva mettere Nocerino al posto suo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2013)

A me dà sempre l'impressione di giocare solo quando ne ha voglia lui.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che vi piaccia o meno, è l'unico che crea qualcosa lì davanti. Senza di lui saremmo andati a casa con una sconfitta senza aver MAI tirato vero la porta.
> 
> Vi meritate davvero Matri, "almeno lui non si tuffa"



Ci meritiamo Lewandoski.


I professionisti VERI.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,ma ricordiamoci che Balotelli viene da giorni difficili,in cui ha rimediato una squalifica pesantissima e una bella serie di ramanzine.Uno potrebbe pensare che si possa imparare da cose del genere,invece...



la multa (sempre che gliel'abbiano data veramente), la ramanzina tra lui, allegri, galliani e raiola, i messaggi di scuse su twitter....niente, stasera ha rifatto i suoi soliti errori: un giallo preso con un fallaccio inutile e 3-4 tuffi random.

capisco che girino le palle a vedere un poulsen che ti dà i calcetti tutta la sera e non si becca neanche un giallo, ma cercare di fargli capire dove sbaglia è come parlare a un muro.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2013)

Se non sbaglio siamo a 15 gol in 17 partite. Pazienza per i tuffi.

Avessi il suo talento e fossi circondato dal niente come lui penso farei ben di peggio. Cioè, Balotelli si trova affiancato da Birsa, Matri e Robinho, gente che gioca a uno sport diverso.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio siamo a 15 gol in 17 partite. Pazienza per i tuffi.



17 in 21 partite


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 17 in 21 partite



Direi che è una media abbastanza elevata per poter zittire chiunque !


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 17 in 21 partite


grazie Kurt!


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Direi che è una media abbastanza elevata per poter zittire chiunque !


Esattamente. Ma quando si è depressi, sportivamente parlando, ci si attacca a tutto. Balotelli non piace nemmeno a me per gli atteggiamenti che ha, ma è l'unico barlume di speranza in uno dei Milan più tristi di sempre.


prebozzio ha scritto:


> grazie Kurt!


Di niente


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2013)

Balotelli sta crescendo in molte cose. Forse siete presi dallo sfogare su di lui la frustrazione per le mancanze della squadra, ma guardate a quante legnate si becca a ogni partita senza più reagire. All'ennesimo calcio da dietro di Poulsen all'81' ha sorriso all'arbitro che ha detto al danese "Basta, alla prossima ti ammonisco".. una scena comica. Tante botte subite senza giusta punizione, i rigori non dati, e lui se n'è stato buono. Un anno fa avrebbe ucciso qualcuno.

E' chiaro che debba ancora lavorare tanto, e gli incidenti nel percorso ci stanno.

State a dire "nel Milan di una volta non avrebbe giocato" quando il 90% della rosa non sarebbe stato nei 25 della rosa del Milan. E poi in quel Milan giocavano anche un Crespo da rivitalizzare, un Tomasson straordinario gregario e nel primo anno e mezzo Rivaldo strafinito. Fidatevi che un posto per Balotelli ci sarebbe stato eccome, e sarebbe stato molto più semplice per lui inserirsi in una macchina perfetta a contatto con grandi uomini e grandi giocatori (vedi Kakà che inserimento ha avuto).


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Di 17 gol quanti sono i rigori? 10? 11?

Quindi (visto che ci si vuole attaccare a tutto) ha segnato 6/7 gol su azione in 21 partite?


----------



## Gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 17 in 21 partite



E quanti sono i gol su azione in 21 partite ?


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Di 17 gol quanti sono i rigori? 10? 11?
> 
> Quindi (visto che ci si vuole attaccare a tutto) ha segnato 6/7 gol su azione in 21 partite?



Sei solamente frustrato per le mancanze della squadra 
Siccome Balotelli è forte ed è uno dei pochi che si salva della squadra, allora non si può criticare.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> E quanti sono i gol su azione in 21 partite ?



Non lo so, su wikipedia non c'è scritto. Però va bé, è una m€rda perché segna solo su rigore.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Di 17 gol quanti sono i rigori? 10? 11?
> 
> Quindi (visto che ci si vuole attaccare a tutto) ha segnato 6/7 gol su azione in 21 partite?



Non sapevo che i goal su azione valessero più dei goal su rigore. Pensavo contassero uno uguale !


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, su wikipedia non c'è scritto. Però va bé, è una m€rda perché segna solo su rigore.



No in realtà lo reputo di più una m$rda perché simula vergognosamente e poi si lamenta con l'arbitro sostenendo che non è tutelato.
Oppure perché ritiene sia normale minacciare di morte il suddetto arbitro lasciando la squadra per tre partite in un momento delicato della stagione.
Oppure perché prende un giallo a partita con dei falli che non farebbe nemmeno uno dei pulcini.
Oppure perché, nonostante tutto questo, crede pure di essere un campione e fa il gradasso su Twitter nei confronti dei vari Ronaldo, Messi e Ibrahimovic.

La questione dei rigori è solo una lucida analisi della fonte di 2/3 dei suoi gol. Tutto qua.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Non sapevo che i goal su azione valessero più dei goal su rigore. Pensavo contassero uno uguale !



Certamente, mica discuto questo.
Ma allora Materazzi da rigorista post calciopoli era un attaccante di livello mondiale.

Oppure non so, l'ultimo Kak8. Aveva fatto tipo 15 gol quella stagione, se non sbaglio, giocando da trequartista. Mica male tutto sommato, si reggeva a malapena in piedi. Poi però 2/3 erano su rigore.


----------



## Gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, su wikipedia non c'è scritto. Però va bé, è una m€rda perché segna solo su rigore.



Ho detto che è scarso ?
Ho solo fatto una domanda, la cui risposta darebbe secondo me una più giusta dimensione della cosa.

Anche perché diciamocelo, di rigori in generale se ne sbagliano pochi, se Balotelli ne segna 10 su 10 uno che non è Balotelli probabilmente ne segnava 9 su 10.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Non sapevo che i goal su azione valessero più dei goal su rigore. Pensavo contassero uno uguale !



Si si contano uguale, ma falli tirare a Pazzini e su 11 rigori 10 te li segnava pure lui...
Secondo me nel valutare i gol segnati da un'attaccante andrebbero scorporati quelli su rigore, i rigori chi li tira li tira e al 90% li segna.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, su wikipedia non c'è scritto. Però va bé, è una m€rda perché segna solo su rigore.



Ma nessuno dice che fa pietà.
Semplicemente, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, mi infastidisce per l'atteggiamento irritante che ha, per il fatto che giochi per prendere fallo e basta, e che giochi sempre svogliato, neanche al 50% delle sue possibilità.
Se siete contenti di Balotelli, contenti voi contenti tutti.
Quello che scrive Morto è un dato di fatto: più della metà dei gol che ha fatto sono su rigore. Se Balotelli non tirasse i rigori, il suo giudizio su di lui sarebbe lo stesso? Secondo me no.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No in realtà lo reputo di più una m$rda perché simula vergognosamente e poi si lamenta con l'arbitro sostenendo che non è tutelato.
> Oppure perché ritiene sia normale minacciare di morte il suddetto arbitro lasciando la squadra per tre partite in un momento delicato della stagione.
> Oppure perché prende un giallo a partita con dei falli che non farebbe nemmeno uno dei pulcini.
> Oppure perché, nonostante tutto questo, crede pure di essere un campione e fa il gradasso su Twitter nei confronti dei vari Ronaldo, Messi e Ibrahimovic.
> ...



Sto solo dicendo che noi un altro giocatore del livello di Balotelli non lo abbiamo e non potremmo averlo in alcun caso. Se è meglio Matri che di goal ne ha fatti zero...se è meglio Robinho...se è meglio El Shaarawi che ha fatto un goal negli ultimi sette mesi...io dico solo teniamoci stretti stretti Balotelli, altrimenti siamo una squadra da medio bassa classifica...


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho detto che è scarso ?
> Ho solo fatto una domanda, la cui risposta darebbe secondo me una più giusta dimensione della cosa.
> 
> Anche perché diciamocelo, di rigori in generale se ne sbagliano pochi, se Balotelli ne segna 10 su 10 uno che non è Balotelli probabilmente ne segnava 9 su 10.


Segnare un rigore non è mai semplice, ed infatti parli di probabilità. Abbiamo constatato contro il Napoli che pure Balotelli non è infallibile dal dischetto, quindi non è mica detto che uno che non è Balotelli ne segni 9/10 (poi può fare anche 9/10 o più).


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Sto solo dicendo che noi un altro giocatore del livello di Balotelli non lo abbiamo e non potremmo averlo in alcun caso. Se è meglio Matri che di goal ne ha fatti zero...se è meglio Robinho...se è meglio El Shaarawi che ha fatto un goal negli ultimi sette mesi...io dico solo teniamoci stretti stretti Balotelli, altrimenti siamo una squadra da medio bassa classifica...



Ma hai assolutamente ragione. Io non critico il valore di Balotelli rispetto alla squadra. Sarebbe folle.
Io critico Balotelli in assoluto.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Van Basten (occhio non sto paragonando, mai mi azzarderei) ha fatto 90 goal in 147 presenze nel Milan. Senza contare i 25 su rigore ne avrebbe fatti 65...cambi opinione sul suo valore come bomber ?


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbé, mi arrendo.
Balotelli è un campione, avete ragione.
Il fatto che sia tra i migliori della rosa non significa che in assoluto sia chissà chi.
Personalmente rispetto a Mario preferisco una quindicina di prime punte in Europa.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vabbé, mi arrendo.
> Balotelli è un campione, avete ragione.



Sicuramente si è più vicini alla verità dicendo che è un campione, piuttosto che dicendo che è un giocatore mediocre...


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Cioè effettivamente, si parla del niente quando si tratta di rigori.

Ci fosse "Oddo", "Pirlo", "Unospecialistaqualsiasi" da settembre 2012, Balotelli avrebbe 6 gol in 21 partite. E credo ci sarebbero giudizi diversi.

Poi lui è bravissimo a tirare i rigori, capiamoci bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Van Basten (occhio non sto paragonando, mai mi azzarderei) ha fatto 90 goal in 147 presenze nel Milan. Senza contare i 25 su rigore ne avrebbe fatti 65...cambi opinione sul suo valore come bomber ?



In realtà no, visto che di Van Basten (sempre specificando come hai detto tu che il paragone sarebbe blasfemo) avrebbe una media gol a partita di 0,44 e Balotelli 0,28. Questo proprio parlando di freddi numeri.
Poi, a voler essere pignoli fino in fondo dal punto di vista statistico, il campione di Balotelli è molto più piccolo. Un paragone vero si potrebbe fare intorno alle 50 partite.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No in realtà lo reputo di più una m$rda perché simula vergognosamente e poi si lamenta con l'arbitro sostenendo che non è tutelato.
> Oppure perché ritiene sia normale minacciare di morte il suddetto arbitro lasciando la squadra per tre partite in un momento delicato della stagione.
> Oppure perché prende un giallo a partita con dei falli che non farebbe nemmeno uno dei pulcini.
> Oppure perché, nonostante tutto questo, crede pure di essere un campione e fa il gradasso su Twitter nei confronti dei vari Ronaldo, Messi e Ibrahimovic.
> ...



Che non è tutelato è verissimo e ieri sera ne abbiamo avuto la prova. Può anche avere atteggiamenti sbagliati, ma questo non giustifica tutte le botte che prende e non giustifica il fatto che per ogni botta che prende o si da semplice fallo o addirittura si lascia giocare come se non fosse successo nulla. 

Io la soluzione comunque ce l'ho ed è semplicissima. Siccome questo non cambierà mai, al massimo potrà migliorare un po' (come in parte ha già fatto), la soluzione è venderlo. Vendiamolo, visto che è una testa di gazzo vendiamolo. Avanti coi Matri, coi Robinho, coi Birsa e coi Niang.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè effettivamente, si parla del niente quando si tratta di rigori.
> 
> Ci fosse "Oddo", "Pirlo", "Unospecialistaqualsiasi" da settembre 2012, Balotelli avrebbe 6 gol in 21 partite. E credo ci sarebbero giudizi diversi.
> 
> Poi lui è bravissimo a tirare i rigori, capiamoci bene.



Si ma è un discorso con poco senso...i rigori esistono e qualcuno li deve tirare. Poi ti ripeto, moltissimi fuoriclasse del passato togliendo rigori o calci di punizione avrebbero fatto valanghe di goal in meno


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Sicuramente si è più vicini alla verità dicendo che è un campione, piuttosto che dicendo che è un giocatore mediocre...



Per me Balotelli è un potenziale campione e credo abbia le potenzialità per essere anche più forte di Ibra.
Con questo atteggiamento non va da nessuna parte.
Per gli anni che gioca nel calcio che conta, con il potenziale che ha, dovrebbe già essere tra i migliori 5 attaccanti del mondo.
I giocatori credo vadano anche criticati in base alle loro possibilità.
Se Birsa, Constant, Zapata, Emanuelson e simili sono scarsi, il problema è di chi li ha presi.
Se Balotelli non dà mai il 100%, simula in ogni partita (ieri ne ha fatta una verso il 40° semplicemente vergognosa, fossi stato l'arbitro l'avrei ammonito per poi cacciarlo nel secondo tempo), si fa sempre ammonire per falli stupidi e gioca solamente per se stesso (quello che fa fuori dal campo non mi interessa), credo sia anche lecito che uno se la prenda con lui.
E' chiaro che nel Milan attuale Balotelli sia titolare inamovibile e incedibile.
In assoluto, se il Milan investisse ancora, personalmente non l'avrei nemmeno preso (si sa che Balotelli è questo) oppure lo darei via ora per prendere un Lewandowski. Visto che tutto questo non è possibile, allora mi tengo tutta la vita Balotelli, che comunque è uno dei pochi che si salva in questa squadra.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per me Balotelli è un potenziale campione e credo abbia le potenzialità per essere anche più forte di Ibra.
> Con questo atteggiamento non va da nessuna parte.
> Per gli anni che gioca nel calcio che conta, con il potenziale che ha, dovrebbe già essere tra i migliori 5 attaccanti del mondo.
> I giocatori credo vadano anche criticati in base alle loro possibilità.
> ...



Ok gran parte di questa analisi è condivisibile


----------



## Gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Segnare un rigore non è mai semplice, ed infatti parli di probabilità. Abbiamo constatato contro il Napoli che pure Balotelli non è infallibile dal dischetto, quindi non è mica detto che uno che non è Balotelli ne segni 9/10 (poi può fare anche 9/10 o più).



La statistica dell'intera serie A dice che il 78% dei rigori tirati va a segno, quindi possiamo dire che mediamente uno che non fosse Balotelli su 10 rigori ne avrebbe segnati 8.

Facciamo per un'attimo finta che l'anno scorso i rigori li avesse tirati tutti El Shaarawi ed avesse segnato da media statistica, questo sarebbe lo score a fine stagione:
BALOTELLI Partite giocate 13, Goal realizzati 6
EL SHAARAWI Partite giocate 37, Goal realizzati 24 (8 Rigori segnati su 11 tirati)
Se invece li avesse tirati tutti Pazzini:
PAZZINI Partite giocate 30, Goal realizzati 21 (8 Rigori segnati su 11 tirati)

Questo giusto per dare l'idea di come il tirare i rigori muove le valutazioni.


Guardiamoli tutti e tre ora senza nessun rigore:
BALOTELLI Partite giocate 13, Goal realizzati 6 - Media goal = 46%
EL SHAARAWI Partite giocate 37, Goal realizzati 16 - Media goal = 43%
PAZZINI Partite giocate 30, Goal realizzati 12 - Media goal = 40%

Insomma siamo li, poi io che adoro particolarmente El Shaarawi aggiungo un mio personalissimo tassello alla valutazione ricordando come fra i tre El Shaarawi fosse quello che faceva un lavoro di sacrificio molto superiore agli altri tornando spesso a fare il terziono aggiunto, ma questa appunto è una mia considerazione, gli altri invece numeri.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che non è tutelato è verissimo e ieri sera ne abbiamo avuto la prova. Può anche avere atteggiamenti sbagliati, ma questo non giustifica tutte le botte che prende e non giustifica il fatto che per ogni botta che prende o si da semplice fallo o addirittura si lascia giocare come se non fosse successo nulla.
> 
> Io la soluzione comunque ce l'ho ed è semplicissima. Siccome questo non cambierà mai, al massimo potrà migliorare un po' (come in parte ha già fatto), la soluzione è venderlo. Vendiamolo, visto che è una testa di gazzo vendiamolo. Avanti coi Matri, coi Robinho, coi Birsa e coi Niang.



Il discorso di "Teniamoci gli scarsi" non è un'analisi lucida di Balotelli. Se Montolivo fa una partita da schifo, è giusto criticarlo anche se in valore assoluto non c'entra nulla con Nocerino, Muntari e compagnia bella.
Balotelli "sta sulle scatole" ai più non certo per antipatia personale, ma per come si comporta e gioca. Però siccome il titolone del giornale è sempre per lui ed è senza discussione il giocatore più forte che abbiamo al momento (Elsha di novembre 2012 è decisamente più forte del Balotelli che ho visto al milan) allora non si può criticare.

Che non sia tutelato è vero così così. Alcuni giocatori (tipo Poulsen) ieri avrebbero meritato il giallo, certamente. Allo stesso tempo, a rigor di regolamento Balotelli doveva essere pure espulso fra simulazioni e falli. Cosa che non è avvenuta.

E per me la questione del "non è tutelato" è sempre riconducibile all'atteggiamento del giocatore, prima di tutto. Se un giocatore vola SEMPRE in terra come se gli avessero tirato una sprangata, "io arbitro" è ovvio che ci penso su prima di dire "gli hanno fatto un fallaccio".


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il discorso di "Teniamoci gli scarsi" non è un'analisi lucida di Balotelli. Se Montolivo fa una partita da schifo, è giusto criticarlo anche se in valore assoluto non c'entra nulla con Nocerino, Muntari e compagnia bella.
> Balotelli "sta sulle scatole" ai più non certo per antipatia personale, ma per come si comporta e gioca. Però siccome il titolone del giornale è sempre per lui ed è senza discussione il giocatore più forte che abbiamo al momento (Elsha di novembre 2012 è decisamente più forte del Balotelli che ho visto al milan) allora non si può criticare.
> 
> Che non sia tutelato è vero così così. Alcuni giocatori (tipo Poulsen) ieri avrebbero meritato il giallo, certamente. Allo stesso tempo, a rigor di regolamento Balotelli doveva essere pure espulso fra simulazioni e falli. Cosa che non è avvenuta.
> ...



Vero !


----------



## Canonista (2 Ottobre 2013)

Pensiamo una cosa però, i gol su azione dipendono da tutta la squadra, i rigori è lui a procurarseli. 
Diciamo anche un'altra cosa, se sei solo davanti al portiere e non ti abbattono, molto probabilmente segneresti.

Ah, e poi non diciamo che si tuffa solamente, perché la maggior parte dei falli neanche glieli fischiano.








Una spallata da destra e una falciata da dietro...o è una simulazione anche questa?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> La statistica dell'intera serie A dice che il 78% dei rigori tirati va a segno, quindi possiamo dire che mediamente uno che non fosse Balotelli su 10 rigori ne avrebbe segnati 8.
> 
> Facciamo per un'attimo finta che l'anno scorso i rigori li avesse tirati tutti El Shaarawi ed avesse segnato da media statistica, questo sarebbe lo score a fine stagione:
> BALOTELLI Partite giocate 13, Goal realizzati 6
> ...



Oh. Guarda che bel discorso.

Ed Elsha, giocando in sostanza da terzino aggiunto, senza tutti i gialli, le polemiche, le sceneggiate napoletane, sarebbe di un 3% meno prolifico di Balotelli. Tutto qua.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> La statistica dell'intera serie A dice che il 78% dei rigori tirati va a segno, quindi possiamo dire che mediamente uno che non fosse Balotelli su 10 rigori ne avrebbe segnati 8.
> 
> Facciamo per un'attimo finta che l'anno scorso i rigori li avesse tirati tutti El Shaarawi ed avesse segnato da media statistica, questo sarebbe lo score a fine stagione:
> BALOTELLI Partite giocate 13, Goal realizzati 6
> ...



Alla fine siamo li. Senza rigori tirati Balotelli rimane quello con la media gol più alta tra i tre da te citati. Su El Shaarawi con me sfondi una porta aperta, però se si parla di discontinuità di Balotelli, della sua testa che ne blocca la definitiva maturazione, dobbiamo farlo anche con Stephan che da gennaio in poi ha smesso di giocare a calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il discorso di "Teniamoci gli scarsi" non è un'analisi lucida di Balotelli. Se Montolivo fa una partita da schifo, è giusto criticarlo anche se in valore assoluto non c'entra nulla con Nocerino, Muntari e compagnia bella.
> Balotelli "sta sulle scatole" ai più non certo per antipatia personale, ma per come si comporta e gioca. Però siccome il titolone del giornale è sempre per lui ed è senza discussione il giocatore più forte che abbiamo al momento (Elsha di novembre 2012 è decisamente più forte del Balotelli che ho visto al milan) allora non si può criticare.
> 
> Che non sia tutelato è vero così così. Alcuni giocatori (tipo Poulsen) ieri avrebbero meritato il giallo, certamente. Allo stesso tempo, a rigor di regolamento Balotelli doveva essere pure espulso fra simulazioni e falli. Cosa che non è avvenuta.
> ...



.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

vero però è l'unico in grado di inventarti qualcosa dal nulla, di creare superiorità, di creare una giocata da una palla apparentemente innocua...23 anni!


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Pensiamo una cosa però, i gol su azione dipendono da tutta la squadra, i rigori è lui a procurarseli.
> Diciamo anche un'altra cosa, se sei solo davanti al portiere e non ti abbattono, molto probabilmente segneresti.
> 
> Ah, e poi non diciamo che si tuffa solamente, perché la maggior parte dei falli neanche glieli fischiano.
> ...



Ma nessuno discute che prenda tante botte.
Ma se giocasse con un QI superiore a quello di un mattoncino del lego, si limiterebbe a giocare a calcio, prendere i falli, e finirla lì.
No lui invece no, lui deve cadere in terra mani in faccia anche quando passa un piccione a due metri dalla linea di fondo, perché ha sentito lo spostamento d'aria. E allora l'arbitro quando magari non vede il fallo da vicino, ma vede il bambinone volare in terra come nemmeno i migliori stuntman, cosa fa per decidere se è fallo o no? Tira una moneta?


----------



## Gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ed Elsha, giocando in sostanza da terzino aggiunto, senza tutti i gialli, le polemiche, le sceneggiate napoletane



Da ricordare anche quante volte Allegri abbia tolto El Shaarawi prima della fine della partita, cosa che non è mai successa a Balotelli.
Le presenze non significano partite intere ma putroppo non ho il dato esatto dei minuti giocati


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Alla fine siamo li. Senza rigori tirati Balotelli rimane quello con la media gol più alta tra i tre da te citati. Su El Shaarawi con me sfondi una porta aperta, però se si parla di discontinuità di Balotelli, della sua testa che ne blocca la definitiva maturazione, dobbiamo farlo anche con Stephan che da gennaio in poi ha smesso di giocare a calcio.



E' vero, anche El Shaarawy infatti è discontinuo.
Comunque il Faraone ha smesso di segnare, ma per un paio di mesi ha giocato bene (in aprile e maggio la squadra in pratica ha giocato in 10 dato che nemmeno si notava che fosse in campo, infatti io ero con Allegri quando lo ha lasciato fuori e lo avrebbe dovuto fare anche prima).
Mi ricordo delle grandi partite nel derby, contro la Lazio, contro il Barcellona all'andata, ad esempio.
La verità è che il clima che si è creato porta a pensare che Balotelli sia un campione e l'altro un bambinetto viziato enigmatico che ha giocato bene 3 mesi e poi basta. Ci vorrebbe un po' più di equilibrio nei giudizi, IMHO. El Shaarawy non era Messi prima, non è Brienza ora.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 1)Il discorso di "Teniamoci gli scarsi" non è un'analisi lucida di Balotelli. Se Montolivo fa una partita da schifo, è giusto criticarlo anche se in valore assoluto non c'entra nulla con Nocerino, Muntari e compagnia bella.
> Balotelli "sta sulle scatole" ai più non certo per antipatia personale, ma per come si comporta e gioca. Però siccome il titolone del giornale è sempre per lui ed è senza discussione il giocatore più forte che abbiamo al momento (Elsha di novembre 2012 è decisamente più forte del Balotelli che ho visto al milan) allora non si può criticare.
> 
> 2)Che non sia tutelato è vero così così. Alcuni giocatori (tipo Poulsen) ieri avrebbero meritato il giallo, certamente. Allo stesso tempo, a rigor di regolamento Balotelli doveva essere pure espulso fra simulazioni e falli. Cosa che non è avvenuta.
> ...



1)Diciamo che la lucidità nel giudicare Balotelli non è un NOSTRO forte allora. Perché se io non sono lucido nel giudicarlo non lo sei anche te (e si vede) che continui a dare risalto alle simulazioni (ed in parte anche giustamente), mentre non menzioni quasi mai tutte le botte che prende.

2)Io sono d'accordo con te, applichiamo alla lettera il regolamento. Applichiamolo però. Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti giocatori finirebbero le partite.

3)Assolutamente giusto, qui sono d'accordo con te. Balotelli è un simulatore e quindi sono restio a fischiargli un fallo e magari ammonire l'avversario? Ok, però la cosa non può continuare a lungo nell'arco della stessa partita perché imho questa si chiama malafede.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' vero, anche El Shaarawy infatti è discontinuo.
> Comunque il Faraone ha smesso di segnare, ma per un paio di mesi ha giocato bene (in aprile e maggio la squadra in pratica ha giocato in 10 dato che nemmeno si notava che fosse in campo, infatti io ero con Allegri quando lo ha lasciato fuori e lo avrebbe dovuto fare anche prima).
> Mi ricordo delle grandi partite nel derby, contro la Lazio, contro il Barcellona all'andata, ad esempio.
> La verità è che il clima che si è creato porta a pensare che Balotelli sia un campione e l'altro un bambinetto viziato enigmatico che ha giocato bene 3 mesi e poi basta. Ci vorrebbe un po' più di equilibrio nei giudizi, IMHO. El Shaarawy non era Messi prima, non è Brienza ora.



Assolutissimamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> vero però è l'unico in grado di inventarti qualcosa dal nulla, di creare superiorità, di creare una giocata da una palla apparentemente innocua...23 anni!



23 anni, ma gioca tra i grandi da 5.
Balotelli queste cose le faceva anche 5 anni fa.
Non è cresciuto di una virgola per il momento.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> 23 anni, ma gioca tra i grandi da 5.
> Balotelli queste cose le faceva anche 5 anni fa.
> Non è cresciuto di una virgola per il momento.



Questo è assolutamente falso.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Questo è assolutamente falso.



Beh, non è che sia migliorato così tanto eh 
Poi, vabbé, ognuno giustamente ha il proprio punto di vista.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1)Diciamo che la lucidità nel giudicare Balotelli non è un NOSTRO forte allora. Perché se io non sono lucido nel giudicarlo non lo sei anche te (e si vede) che continui a dare risalto alle simulazioni (ed in parte anche giustamente), mentre non menzioni quasi mai tutte le botte che prende.
> 
> 2)Io sono d'accordo con te, applichiamo alla lettera il regolamento. Applichiamolo però. Mi piacerebbe sapere quanti giocatori finirebbero le partite.
> 
> ...



Ma scusa io vorrei capire perché non sono lucido.
Perché enfatizzo le simulazioni? A me personalmente i simulatori fan venire il sangue amaro, ma è il regolamento a dire che non puoi farne più di una a partita. Non cerco il pelo nell'uovo, sono le regole del gioco.
Onestamente non credo di non vedere le botte che prende. Ieri sera sul finale mi sono pure incazzato (forse unica emozione della partita) all'ennesimo intervento da dietro "scientifico".

Con me e il regolamento sfondi una porta aperta. Fosse per me le regole sarebbero ben più rigide in entrambi i sensi. Poulsen, fosse stato per me, avrebbe rischiato il rosso ieri.

La malafede? Non lo so. Cioè io davvero, davvero per la prima volta in vita mia, non so cosa farei se fossi un arbitro. Tutte le partite, ormai, almeno nel 50% ho bisogno di rivedere il replay quando casca in terra, per capire se è fallo o no. O meglio, magari ci sono anche "falletti", ma lui vola con una tale teatralità che ti chiedi se l'abbiano toccato sul serio. Come si fa ad arbitrare uno così? Sul serio: come fai?


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 1)Ma scusa io vorrei capire perché non sono lucido.
> Perché enfatizzo le simulazioni? A me personalmente i simulatori fan venire il sangue amaro, ma è il regolamento a dire che non puoi farne più di una a partita. Non cerco il pelo nell'uovo, sono le regole del gioco.
> Onestamente non credo di non vedere le botte che prende. Ieri sera sul finale mi sono pure incazzato (forse unica emozione della partita) all'ennesimo intervento da dietro "scientifico".
> 
> ...



1)A me sembra che, parlando di Balotelli, dai molto più risalto alle simulazioni e presunte tali che alle botte e presunte tali che prende in campo. Le cose sono due: o ho ragione io a sostenere ciò oppure ti sei espresso male e sono stato io a fraintendere perché su questo punto mi dai questa sensazione.

2) E su questo siamo d'accordo.

3) Si arbitra uno cosi come si arbitrano tutti gli altri giocatori. Perché Messi, Ronaldo, Ribery, lo stesso Ibra ecc. quando prendono colpi non accentuano? Non fanno i voli (Ibra in questo molto meno ma fidati che contro il Tolosa domenica ha fatto una scenata, per una spinta che ha provocato un rosso quanto meno discutibile, non da lui)?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1)A me sembra che, parlando di Balotelli, dai molto più risalto alle simulazioni e presunte tali che alle botte e presunte tali che prende in campo. Le cose sono due: o ho ragione io a sostenere ciò oppure ti sei espresso male e sono stato io a fraintendere perché su questo punto mi dai questa sensazione.
> 
> 2) E su questo siamo d'accordo.
> 
> 3) Si arbitra uno cosi come si arbitrano tutti gli altri giocatori. Perché Messi, Ronaldo, Ribery, lo stesso Ibra ecc. quando prendono colpi non accentuano? Non fanno i voli (Ibra in questo molto meno ma fidati che contro il Tolosa domenica ha fatto una scenata, per una spinta che ha provocato un rosso quanto meno discutibile, non da lui)?



Ma probabilmente metto in risalto di più le simulazioni, il discorso è che alla seconda simulazione sei fuori, al secondo "giallo" no, se sono distribuiti su 3-4 avversari.

No la differenza fra lui e gli altri "grandi" è troppo netta. Non vedo in giro giocatori che ingigantiscono COSI' tanto e COSI' spesso. Andando proprio a memoria mi sembra abbia la teatralità di Nevded sommata all'emotività di Snejider. Una roba mai vista, insomma.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2013)

Una partita mediocre che abbiamo rischiato di vincere con la giocata dal vertice sinistro dell'area in cui ha colpito la traversa e che abbiamo pareggiato per un rigore procurato e segnato dopo il 90. Di che stiamo a parlare?

Vorrei ricordare a chi dice "i rigori li segnano tutti" che il Milan ha perso, negli ultimi tempi, Intercontinentale nel 2003 e Champions nel 2005 ai rigori, con errori di gente come Shevchenko e Pirlo. Non date mai le cose per scontate.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Una partita mediocre che abbiamo rischiato di vincere con la giocata dal vertice sinistro dell'area in cui ha colpito la traversa e che abbiamo pareggiato per un rigore procurato e segnato dopo il 90. Di che stiamo a parlare?
> 
> Vorrei ricordare a chi dice "i rigori li segnano tutti" che il Milan ha perso, negli ultimi tempi, Intercontinentale nel 2003 e Champions nel 2005 ai rigori, con errori di gente come Shevchenko e Pirlo. Non date mai le cose per scontate.



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2013)

Penso che qualcuno stia fraintendendo la situazione.
Balo è l'unico giocatore di livello mondiale che abbiamo? Si.
È il più forte giocatore della rosa? Si.
Rigori o non rigori,ha un'ottima media realizzativa? Si.
Rende meno di quello che potrebbe rendere se avesse il QI di un normodotato? Si.
Il fatto che spesso non sia tutelato è influenzato dalle 10 simulazioni standard a partita e dai gialli inutili una partita si e una no? Si.
Suddetti gialli,tramutati in squalifiche,penalizzano periodicamente la squadra? Si.

Spero che il mio pensiero sia chiaro.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Penso che qualcuno stia fraintendendo la situazione.
> Balo è l'unico giocatore di livello mondiale che abbiamo? Si.
> È il più forte giocatore della rosa? Si.
> Rigori o non rigori,ha un'ottima media realizzativa? Si.
> ...


Balotelli è il mio calciatore preferito dal gol in Coppa Italia alla Juventus all'esordio nell'Inter, nelle discussioni su Balo vs Pato avvo contro tutto il forum, eppure sono d'accordo con ogni singola cosa che hai scritto.

Sì, spesso il suo atteggiamento in campo è sbagliato, le simulazioni innervosiscono e sono brutte da vedere, se avesse una testa migliore sarebbe già al top.

Però vedo anche una parabola di crescita, un miglioramento in diversi aspetti (reazioni, rispetto in campo per i compagni, stare in partita con tante piccole cose come difesa del pallone, falli procurati, assist per i compagni, palle recuperate). E le critiche dopo la squalifica saranno utili a farlo maturare.

Chiariamocelo: se Balotelli non fosse un progetto di campione non sarebbe MAI e poi MAI al Milan a 23 anni. Sarebbe ancora al City o al Real Madrid, al Bayern. Noi abbiamo fatto una scommessa che sta dando buoni frutti, abbiamo preso con pochi soldi uno dei talenti miglior al mondo su cui c'è del lavoro da fare. Il lavoro lo stiamo facendo, lui sta crescendo, è decisivo, in assenza di bacchette magiche o storie da favola per ora la scommessa è più che positiva.

Questo provo a dire.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Penso che qualcuno stia fraintendendo la situazione.
> Balo è l'unico giocatore di livello mondiale che abbiamo? Si.
> È il più forte giocatore della rosa? Si.
> Rigori o non rigori,ha un'ottima media realizzativa? Si.
> ...



Condivisibile l'astio e la diffidenza dopo una simulazione, ma aver preso un giallo è già un malus a livello regolamentare, non dovrebbe costituire un alibi per un arbitro nel sanzionare gli episodi a sfavore. Cioè non dovrebbe funzionare hai picchiato quindi ora ti tieni le botte, i falli andrebbero esaminati di volta in volta ed essere puniti con un provvedimento congruo al singolo intervento, oppure se si vuole parlare del famoso "metro di giudizio" andrebbe applicato equamente. Cioè seriamente parlando della partita di ieri non è alquanto singolare che Balotelli abbia finito ammonito e Poulsen immacolato?


----------



## Jerry West (2 Ottobre 2013)

Una trafersa e il rigore conquistato con furbizia al 93esimo. Un giocatore senza il quale non saremmo qui a commentare una brutto pareggio. Il resto è antipatia (giustissima) e pregiudizio (sbagliata). Cmq rimango della mia opinione, Mario meglio avercelo e giocarci contro..


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Balotelli è il mio calciatore preferito dal gol in Coppa Italia alla Juventus all'esordio nell'Inter, nelle discussioni su Balo vs Pato avvo contro tutto il forum, eppure sono d'accordo con ogni singola cosa che hai scritto.
> 
> Sì, spesso il suo atteggiamento in campo è sbagliato, le simulazioni innervosiscono e sono brutte da vedere, se avesse una testa migliore sarebbe già al top.
> 
> ...



Concordo tutto quello che hai detto a parte il discorso Balo-Pato e le parti in grassetto.Secondo me è migliorato in diverse cose tecnicamente e tatticamente,ma dal punto di vista degli atteggiamenti è identico al Balo di sempre.I rimproveri feroci ai compagni si vedono ancora,le proteste si vedono ancora,le simulazioni si vedono ancora,gli scatti di rabbia incontrollata si vedono ancora...



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Condivisibile l'astio e la diffidenza dopo una simulazione, ma aver preso un giallo è già un malus a livello regolamentare, non dovrebbe costituire un alibi per un arbitro nel sanzionare gli episodi a sfavore. Cioè non dovrebbe funzionare hai picchiato quindi ora ti tieni le botte, i falli andrebbero esaminati di volta in volta ed essere puniti con un provvedimento congruo al singolo intervento, oppure se si vuole parlare del famoso "metro di giudizio" andrebbe applicato equamente. Cioè seriamente parlando della partita di ieri non è alquanto singolare che Balotelli abbia finito ammonito e Poulsen immacolato?



Hai ragionissima,ma gli arbitri sono esseri umani ed hanno necessariamente reazioni umane.Per il discorso Balo-Poulsen,che indubbiamente doveva essere ammonito,la differenza la fa la tipologia di fallo.Da una parte hai un giocatore che ha fatto falli decisivi ma "furbi" e poco plateali,dall'altra c'è uno che,dopo 4/5 simulazioni imbarazzanti,si tuffa con l'anca su un giocatore senza la minima possibilità di prendere il pallone.Comunque,ripeto,Poulsen immacolato è scandaloso.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Concordo tutto quello che hai detto a parte il discorso Balo-Pato e le parti in grassetto.Secondo me è migliorato in diverse cose tecnicamente e tatticamente,ma dal punto di vista degli atteggiamenti è identico al Balo di sempre.I rimproveri feroci ai compagni si vedono ancora,le proteste si vedono ancora,le simulazioni si vedono ancora,gli scatti di rabbia incontrollata si vedono ancora...


I rimproveri ai compagni ci sono ma poi dà loro fiducia, palla ai Muntari, ai Constant, ai Birsa la passa sempre... e per uno con il suo talento giocare con degli zeri simili deve essere davvero frustrante. E comunque io non li vedo così feroci né frequenti i rimproveri...
Gli scatti di rabbia sono molto minori, tanto che in campo non è stato espulso (niente di straordinario eh, ma si parla sempre di Balotelli) e ai fallacci reagisce benino.
Le simulazioni, ahimé, fanno schifo. Dall'altra parte, però, fa anche apparire "normali" falli ben più gravi.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Ottobre 2013)

Se dite che Balotelli non è migliorato di una virgola dovreste ricordare il giocatore della semifinale Inter-Barcellona, dove non mostrò rispetto a nessuno, nemmeno a se stesso, con una partita e delle reazioni al limite dello scandaloso (che allora ci fecero anche godere presumo).

Comunque sia, sono state citate varie statistiche sui rigori, ma non una delle principali. Balotelli l'anno passato si è procurato 5 dei 6 rigori trasformati. E anche quest'anno i rigori di cui abbiamo usufuito, in 3 casi su 4, sono frutto di falli su di lui.

Chiaramente è un giocatore che, ad oggi, è il migliore nella nostra rosa, ma non è un campione completo. Altrimenti, come ha detto qualcuno, non giocherebbe per noi. Le critiche gli si devono fare perchè lui può essere all'altezza dei primi al mondo, ma dobbiamo anche essere consapevoli che questo Balotelli ce lo possiamo anche tenere, se dovesse maturare ce lo possiamo dimenticare in fretta.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2013)

continua ad avere un atteggiamento imbarazzante. le reazioni da ****** isterica e i tuffi alla cagnotto ci sono stati anche ieri sera: è tutto meno che un giocatore di calcio professionista,ma è l'unico forte quindi teniamocelo stretto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2013)

io mi sto stufando dell'incensamento che questo giocatore riceve a prescindere da come giochi in campo

è statico, non si muove, gioca solo e unicamente per prendere falli buttandosi praticamente ogni volta che la palla è sua, simula, provoca


deve ringraziare che ormai i media per lui sono a senso unico, altrimenti stava in B o C come tutti quelli col suo caratterino, e poi su azione non segna proprio mai, ieri traversa a parte quanti tiri in porta? 1? in linea con tutta la sua stagione 2013/2014


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ho insultato la società quando è andato via Kakà, l'ho insultata quando ha ceduto Ibra e quando ha ceduto Thiago Silva, la insulterò forse per la cessione di El Shaarawy.
Non la insulterò quando venderà Balotelli, così come non l'ho insultata per la cessione di Pato.

Continuo a pensare che sia l'unico giocatore che può fare la differenza in questa squadra, assieme a Kakà se torna fisicamente a posto, tuttavia il pensiero della sua cessione non mi scalfisce.

Questa cosa mi fa riflettere.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io mi sto stufando dell'incensamento che questo giocatore riceve a prescindere da come giochi in campo
> 
> è statico, non si muove, gioca solo e unicamente per prendere falli buttandosi praticamente ogni volta che la palla è sua, simula, provoca
> 
> ...



In B o in C ? Vabé dai quando vogliamo tornare a parlare di calcio dimmelo !


----------



## Gas (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Una trafersa e il rigore conquistato con furbizia al 93esimo. Un giocatore senza il quale non saremmo qui a commentare una brutto pareggio. Il resto è antipatia (giustissima) e pregiudizio (sbagliata). Cmq rimango della mia opinione, Mario meglio avercelo e giocarci contro..



Se non si schiera un giocatore se ne mette un'altro. Magari senza Balo c'era un'altro attaccante che ne faceva due...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mi chiedo se fra i tifosi del Milan c'erano queste stesse discussioni quando in attacco avevamo Sheva o Van Basten,...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> In B o in C ? Vabé dai quando vogliamo tornare a parlare di calcio dimmelo !



sicuramente non in A, visto che ormai (giustamente) non gli fischiano più niente


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io mi sto stufando dell'incensamento che questo giocatore riceve a prescindere da come giochi in campo
> 
> è statico, non si muove, gioca solo e unicamente per prendere falli buttandosi praticamente ogni volta che la palla è sua, simula, provoca
> 
> ...



Vabbè, chiudiam bottega. C'ha i suoi limiti caratteriali, ma il valore del calciatore non si può discutere dai. Ieri sera dei 10 giocatori di movimento è stato l'unico a rendersi pericoloso. Devo aggiungere altro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè, chiudiam bottega. C'ha i suoi limiti caratteriali, ma il valore del calciatore non si può discutere dai. Ieri sera dei 10 giocatori di movimento è stato l'unico a rendersi pericoloso. Devo aggiungere altro?



a meno che la partita fosse troppo noiosa e ho buchi di memoria mi ricordo solo un unico tiro in porta (quello sulla traversa)


----------



## Albijol (2 Ottobre 2013)

Io mi sarei anche stufato del fatto che ormai si parla più di Balotelli che del Milan stesso. Sembra quasi che questa sovraesposizione sia VOLUTA dalla società, d'altronde che l'attenzione si sposti su di lui ( e non sulla situazione drammatica della squadra) va bene a tutti purtroppo.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> a meno che la partita fosse troppo noiosa e ho buchi di memoria mi ricordo solo un unico tiro in porta (quello sulla traversa)



Quanti altri tiri in porta del Milan ricordi ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Quanti altri tiri in porta del Milan ricordi ?



essere autore dell'unico tiro in porta della serata non lo fa diventare un campione


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> essere autore dell'unico tiro in porta della serata non lo fa diventare un campione



No, ma visto che ieri il mister ha deciso che nel primo tempo non dovevamo farne, e vista la qualità media della squadra, lui spicca notevolmente. Se fosse già un Campione non giocherebbe per noi. Appena e se lo diventerà lo saluteremo in una stagione. Lui può essere un Campione, dipende da lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Ottobre 2013)

un mostro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Ottobre 2013)

Peccato sia davvero un *********. Avesse la mia testa sarebbe già tra i primi 5 al mondo


----------



## Hammer (15 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato sia davvero un *********. Avesse la mia testa sarebbe già tra i primi 5 al mondo



.


----------



## Snape (16 Ottobre 2013)

Da multare finchè non è costretto a lavorare per guadagnarsi il pane.


----------



## tequilad (16 Ottobre 2013)

Un grande.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Comincia a darmi sui nervi. Quando ha voglia è ai livelli dei migliori al mondo. Quando ha voglia...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Non merita il talento che ha. Doveva averlo tipo El Shaarawy il suo talento, lui merita una carriera alla Cassano.


----------



## O Animal (16 Ottobre 2013)

Diamo a Mario quel che è di Mario.

Ieri ha giocato bene ma ha giocato l'ultima mezzora contro l'ARMENIA, non la finale mondiale contro il Brasile...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Diamo a Mario quel che è di Mario.
> 
> Ieri ha giocato bene ma ha giocato l'ultima mezzora contro l'ARMENIA, non la finale mondiale contro il Brasile...



Ha un talento pazzesco, pensa che l'Europeo 2012 l'ha giocato quasi da solo.
Comunque ripeto che è un talento che non merita ma non perchè mi sta antipatico ma perchè con la testa che ha non lo sfrutterà mai in pieno.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha un talento pazzesco, pensa che l'Europeo 2012 l'ha giocato quasi da solo.
> Comunque ripeto che è un talento che non merita ma non perchè mi sta antipatico ma perchè con la testa che ha non lo sfrutterà mai in pieno.



Non sono molto d'accordo.
A mio avviso, l'unica partita in cui ha giocato realmente bene e da campione è stata quella con la Germania, all'Europeo intendo.
Il problema è sempre la testa: se ha voglia di giocare fa quello che ha fatto ieri sera, ad esempio (non conta l'avversario), se non ha voglia le prestazioni sono quelle scadente e orribili come quelle con il Verona, con l'Ajax, ecc... Su di lui mi limiterò a fare un giudizio sulla singola partita e tirerò le somme alla fine. Se per tutta la stagione gioca da campione per una partita e fa l'irritante e l'impalpabile per le restanti 5, credo si possa anche prendere in considerazione una possibile cessione. Se decide di fare il professionista spero rimanga al Milan fino a fine carriera o quasi. Dipende tutto da lui. Il talento è cristallino, quindi basta che scenda in campo per fare quello che sa fare e per cui è pagato profumatamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo.
> A mio avviso, l'unica partita in cui ha giocato realmente bene e da campione è stata quella con la Germania, all'Europeo intendo.
> Il problema è sempre la testa: se ha voglia di giocare fa quello che ha fatto ieri sera, ad esempio (non conta l'avversario), se non ha voglia le prestazioni sono quelle scadente e orribili come quelle con il Verona, con l'Ajax, ecc... Su di lui mi limiterò a fare un giudizio sulla singola partita e tirerò le somme alla fine. Se per tutta la stagione gioca da campione per una partita e fa l'irritante e l'impalpabile per le restanti 5, credo si possa anche prendere in considerazione una possibile cessione. Se decide di fare il professionista spero rimanga al Milan fino a fine carriera o quasi. Dipende tutto da lui. Il talento è cristallino, quindi basta che scenda in campo per fare quello che sa fare e per cui è pagato profumatamente.



Non scenderà mai in campo tutte le partite con la voglia di fare sfracelli.
E' il suo carattere ad essere cosi.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non scenderà mai in campo tutte le partite con la voglia di fare sfracelli.
> E' il suo carattere ad essere cosi.



Invece di proibire l'utilizzo di Facebook e Twitter (una grandissima ***.ata), se gli dimezzassero lo stipendio ad ogni balotellata o sceneggiata che fa in campo, probabilmente capirebbe meglio che deve solamente pensare a giocare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Invece di proibire l'utilizzo di Facebook e Twitter (una grandissima ***.ata), se gli dimezzassero lo stipendio ad ogni balotellata o sceneggiata che fa in campo, probabilmente capirebbe meglio che deve solamente pensare a giocare.



Sono d'accordo, a sti isterici devi toccargli il portafoglio. Solo cosi possono capire!


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, a sti isterici devi toccargli il portafoglio. Solo cosi possono capire!



Ovviamente il discorso non vale solo per lui eh.
La stessa cosa vale anche, ad esempio, per Constant o Mexes, che hanno l'aggravante di essere scarsi a differenza di Mario.


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera ha avuto un impatto devastante sulla partita, questa è la mentalità giusta e dalla quale Mario deve partire.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ha avuto un impatto devastante sulla partita, questa è la mentalità giusta e dalla quale Mario deve partire.



Zitto che se ti sente Allegri lo fa partire dalla panchina, cosi poi può farlo entrare per spaccare le partite


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Ottobre 2013)

People talk

Mario scores


----------



## folletto (16 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non merita il talento che ha. Doveva averlo tipo El Shaarawy il suo talento, lui merita una carriera alla Cassano.



Ci vai sempre leggero con Balotelli. Pensa a cosa siamo stati davanti senza di lui contro i gobbi (ed erano gobbi mezzi bolliti eh), siamo stati RIDICOLI in attacco


----------



## Schism75 (16 Ottobre 2013)

L'azione finale è stata impressionante. Dimostra che se vuole lasciare un segno nella storia del calcio può farlo. Ha il dovere di farlo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ci vai sempre leggero con Balotelli. Pensa a cosa siamo stati davanti senza di lui contro i gobbi (ed erano gobbi mezzi bolliti eh), siamo stati RIDICOLI in attacco



Appunto per questo fa innervosire. Perchè è fortissimo.


----------



## URABALO (16 Ottobre 2013)

Nel 2013 24 gol in 32 partite tra nazionale e Milan senza l'aiuto di giocare in squadroni tipo Barca o Real e ancora stiamo(state) a discutere se questo calcisticamente è un campione?

Un Milan senza Balotelli oggi come oggi sarebbe un Milan con 30 polemiche in meno al mese ma anche con 30 punti in meno a fine campionato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Nel 2013 24 gol in 32 partite tra nazionale e Milan senza l'aiuto di giocare in squadroni tipo Barca o Real e ancora stiamo(state) a discutere se questo calcisticamente è un campione?
> 
> Un Milan senza Balotelli oggi come oggi sarebbe un Milan con 30 polemiche in meno al mese ma anche con 30 punti in meno a fine campionato.



già...deve pensare soltanto a essere un professionista...sono convinto che se giocava nel Milan di 10 anni fa in pochi anni sarebbe diventato sicuramente un Campionissimo...crescere in quel Milan, con quella Società e vicino a Maldini, Nesta, Seedorf e compagnia diventi per forza un Fenomeno se hai delle qualità come quelle che ha Mario


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldo è diventato Ronaldo (oltre al grandissimo lavoro che ha fatto su se stesso) perchè ha avuto la fortuna di essere allenato da Ferguson, crescere vicino a Giggs, Van Nisterlooy, Scholes, Neville, Ferdinand, Roy Keane e perchè il Manchester United è una società seria


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è diventato Ronaldo (oltre al grandissimo lavoro che ha fatto su se stesso) perchè ha avuto la fortuna di essere allenato da Ferguson, crescere vicino a Giggs, Van Nisterlooy, Scholes, Neville, Ferdinand, Roy Keane e perchè il Manchester United è una società seria



Quello che dico sempre io. Ronaldo è un "campione costruito", Messi invece è tutto talento naturale.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quando è entrato, la squadra non riusciva nemmeno a toccare palla.
Non credo sia giudicabile questa sera, avrà toccato sì e no 5 palloni.
L'atteggiamento non mi è perso dei migliori, ma comunque non poteva fare certo chissà che.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quando è entrato, la squadra non riusciva nemmeno a toccare palla.
> Non credo sia giudicabile questa sera, avrà toccato sì e no 5 palloni.
> L'atteggiamento non mi è perso dei migliori, ma comunque non poteva fare certo chissà che.



è l'atteggiamento che non mi è piaciuto, magari era un po frenato per via dell'infortunio ma lui spesso gioca cosi quindi non saprei


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Balotelli tutto rasato non si può vedere :S


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2013)

Si non sta tanto bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si non sta tanto bene



speriamo che gli porti bene


----------



## CrisRs (27 Ottobre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



comunque ha una svogliatezza assurda...si vede chiaro e tondo, sembra gli pesi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Ottobre 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> comunque ha una svogliatezza assurda...si vede chiaro e tondo, sembra gli pesi...



ma se stanno cazzeggiando tutti dai, veramente, non esageriamo


----------



## CrisRs (27 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma se stanno cazzeggiando tutti dai, veramente, non esageriamo



vabbè ma in qualunque video di allenamento del milan (o del mancity o chicchessia) lui sta sempre svogliato...


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> vabbè ma in qualunque video di allenamento del milan (o del mancity o chicchessia) lui sta sempre svogliato...



E' vero, ma il suo problema è l'ego. Deve aver saputo che Maradona si allenava 1 giorno alla settimana e non capisce perché lui deve allenarsi tutti i giorni...


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma il suo problema è l'ego. Deve aver saputo che Maradona si allenava 1 giorno alla settimana e non capisce perché lui deve allenarsi tutti i giorni...



Se lo può permettere, anche qualora non si allenasse piscerebbe in testa a Matri,Robinho.


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se lo può permettere, anche qualora non si allenasse piscerebbe in testa a Matri,Robinho.



Eh sì giusto a loro ma se prendi la lista dei primi 50 al mondo non piscia (scusate il francesismo) in testa proprio a nessuno...


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh sì giusto a loro ma se prendi la lista dei primi 50 al mondo non piscia (scusate il francesismo) in testa proprio a nessuno...



Ovvio, per me in questo Milan può fare quello che vuole, è la stella di questo Milan, nel bene e nel male. Per dire se si tromba 10 ragazze lo multano ma in campo giocherà sempre perché per noi è fondamentale.


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Da quando è tornato dalla squalifica mi fa paura la sua indolenza, mi ricorda il Balotelli dell'Inter... 

Che fine ha fatto il giocatore intravisto l'anno scorso?


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ti devi SVEGLIARE


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

Boh,tutti che si preoccupano di creste,orecchini e Ferrari,ma nessuno gli suggerisce di piantarla di rendersi ridicoli con i suoi tuffi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Dal suo ritorno mi sembra addirittura peggiorato, almeno prima i suoi tuffi riuscivano ad ingannare la terna arbitrale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Ottobre 2013)

Peccato per Messi e CR7 che quest'anno non vinceranno il pallone d'oro. Veramente devastante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Ottobre 2013)

Salta due difensori del Parma con una giocata che la possono pensare solo una 20ina di giocatori al mondo, poi si tuffa anche se libero di fare un altro passo e tirare o controllare se c'era qualcuno libero

Non ho parole, dovrebbero espellerlo ad ogni tuffo

A parte questo, una prestazione che fa rimpiangere Boateng da falso 9


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2013)

indecente, come tutta la sua stagione fin'ora


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi giustamente tolto, molto male.


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

Io un tuffatore in squadra non lo voglio


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ma quale tutor.
Serve un trapianto del cervello.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2013)

per quanto mi riguarda può anche sloggiare a gennaio


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

L'ho tolto anche perchè era ammonito e temevo il secondo giallo. 

Il fatto che un allenatore faccia un ragionamento del genere su un'attaccante fa paura, fa capire che garanzie ti dia un ragazzo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

cioè ci sono stati giocatori come montolivo constant robinho birsa che hanno giocato anche loro male ed erano palesemente fuori forma ma a loro in quanto a impegno non ho da rimproverare nulla, lui sembra che ci fa un a piacere a noi se gioca, non capisco l'atteggiamento


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'ho tolto anche perchè era ammonito e temevo il secondo giallo.
> 
> Il fatto che un allenatore faccia un ragionamento del genere su un'attaccante fa paura, fa capire che garanzie ti dia un ragazzo.



è un po una scusa per giustificare la sostituzione, è evidente che non lo ha tolto per questo


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è un po una scusa per giustificare la sostituzione, è evidente che non lo ha tolto per questo



Non l'ha tolto solo per quello, ha detto l'ho tolto *ANCHE*.


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

Osceno. Orripilante. Fatico a trovare un attaccante di serie A più scarso (a 360 gradi) di lui. Inutile. Irritante. Arrogante. Da vendere SUBITO.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Ottobre 2013)

Il retweet di Gandini:


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Il fatto che Balotelli abbia "rinuciato" a quelle cose mi sembrava quasi una provocazione alle dichiarazioni di Allegri di qualche settimana fa, guardacaso oggi volontariamente o meno non lo so ha giocato forse la peggior partita con noi, proprio senza cresta ed orecchino. Dal canto suo Allegri ha risposto addirittura togliendolo dal campo.

Detto questo, le mode nel calcio ci sono sempre state. C'era la moda del capello lungo e bagnato, ora delle creste. Quello che fa la differenza è il calciatore, non il look.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

stagione indegna finora.
Il patrimonio del Milan è El Shaarawy, non Balotelli.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2013)

Maluccio oggi, bruttissimo il tuffo dopo il dribbling.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stagione indegna finora.
> Il patrimonio del Milan è El Shaarawy, non Balotelli.



In Via Turati non la pensano per niente cosi. Balotelli è stato eletto a rè.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> In Via Turati non la pensano per niente cosi. Balotelli è stato eletto a rè.



questo fa capire cosa siamo diventati


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stagione indegna finora.
> Il patrimonio del Milan è El Shaarawy, non Balotelli.



 finalmente qualcuno lo dice..


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stagione indegna finora.
> Il patrimonio del Milan è El Shaarawy, non Balotelli.



Quoto alla grande.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stagione indegna finora.
> Il patrimonio del Milan è El Shaarawy, non Balotelli.


Si, poi dopo il primo gol che fa torna fenomeno. Dai su


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Maluccio oggi, bruttissimo il tuffo dopo il dribbling.



Questa è forse la cosa che più mi fa imbestialire.
L'anno scorso già aveva il vizietto di tuffarsi (e infatti qualche rigore inesistente se l'è preso), ma lo sapeva fare con mestiere.
In questo inizio di stagione, invece, è davvero indegno.
Se fossi stato al posto dell'arbitro, dopo la seconda simulazione l'avrei ammonito per la seconda volta e cacciato dal campo.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questa è forse la cosa che più mi fa imbestialire.
> L'anno scorso già aveva il vizietto di tuffarsi (e infatti qualche rigore inesistente se l'è preso), ma lo sapeva fare con mestiere.
> In questo inizio di stagione, invece, è davvero indegno.
> Se fossi stato al posto dell'arbitro, dopo la seconda simulazione l'avrei ammonito per la seconda volta e cacciato dal campo.


Sicuro che la seconda fosse simulazione? Non è una domanda polemica, non l'ho proprio capito..


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sicuro che la seconda fosse simulazione? Non è una domanda polemica, non l'ho proprio capito..



Se vi riferite all'azione al limite dell'area,per me era fallo.
Il problema è che,giusto o ingiusto che sia,l'arbitro era condizionato dal precedente carpiato.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se vi riferite all'azione al limite dell'area,per me era fallo.
> Il problema è che,giusto o ingiusto che sia,l'arbitro era condizionato dal precedente carpiato.


Io mi riferivo a quella, accaduta pochissimi minuti dopo la prima. Anche secondo me ci stava il fallo.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Un direttore di gara fatica a dare facilmente un fallo ad un ragazzotto di 1,90 per oltre 80 kg che vola come un Giovinco qualunque.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sicuro che la seconda fosse simulazione? Non è una domanda polemica, non l'ho proprio capito..



Mi è sembrata simulazione anche la seconda, ma anche se ci fosse il fallo si è tuffato nemmeno gli avessero sparato.
Anche se non avesse simulato in quella circostanza, il risultato non cambia.
Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo, ma questo ha meno testa di Cassano (che oggi sembrava Messi, tra l'altro).
Qualcuno gli dia una botta in testa, perché sta buttando nel cesso un talento immenso.
Se avesse la testa di De Sciglio, per fare un esempio in casa, sarebbe già ora tra i primi 10 al mondo, magari anche nei primi 5.
Il Balotelli di questo inizio stagione non sta giocando nemmeno al 5% delle sue possibilità.


----------



## Jerry West (27 Ottobre 2013)

E' frustato perchè non in brillantissima condizione, capisce di non riuscire a dare il 100% e commette ingenuità. Non è al meglio, ma farlo uscire, per me, è un delitto sempre e comunque. Sopratutto se rimane in campo una ameba come Mojito Robinho in versione ciabatte da spiaggia.


----------



## robs91 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Inizio di stagione da dimenticare.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> E' frustato perchè non in brillantissima condizione, capisce di non riuscire a dare il 100% e commette ingenuità. Non è al meglio, ma farlo uscire, per me, è un delitto sempre e comunque. Sopratutto se rimane in campo una ameba come Mojito Robinho in versione ciabatte da spiaggia.



Diciamo che forse Allegri ha voluto mandare un segnale a ragazzo ed ambiente togliendolo. La sostituzione di Mario per me è giustificabile, un fantasma che non lottava.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> stagione indegna finora.
> Il patrimonio del Milan è El Shaarawy, non Balotelli.



quoto


----------



## runner (27 Ottobre 2013)

si ma gente questo qua deve segnare, il suo problema è che dietro non c' è gioco


----------



## Gas (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il patrimonio del Milan è El Shaarawy, non Balotelli.



Quotone, peccato che Stephan venga trattato a pesci in faccia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sloggia a gennaio, indegno.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si, poi dopo il primo gol che fa torna fenomeno. Dai su



Per tornare fenomeno uno fenomeno dovrebbe esserlo.


----------



## DevilAway (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ricordo quand'ero ragazzo, di un mio compagno di squadra, negli allievi dove giocavamo era un fenomeno vero. Coi piedi poteva fare di tutto. Talento puro, tant'e' che fece un provino per Milan e Inter. 
Peccato che il suo credo era: "Io sono il migliore, posso vincere le partite da solo, non ti passo palla manco se mi sparano". Fumava come una locomotiva a vapore e si allenava quando voleva. Il mister non poteva fare a meno di metterlo in campo perche' era davvero quello che cambiava le partite, quando si impegnava.
Per farla breve, venne preso dall'Atalanta e due anni in Primavera segnarono la fine della sua carriera da calciatore. Talento immenso, ma testa completamente sfasata.
Penso che per Mario sia cosi'. E' consapevole delle sue capacita', e tutto cio' che gli e' attorno, nella sua testa e' solo contorno. Comincio a pensare che non sia recuperabile e in giornate in cui "non ha voglia" e' estremamente dannoso alla squadra.
L'anno scorso avevamo trovato un'identita' di squadra, identita' che si e' persa con il suo arrivo, e la conseguente messa in ombra di Elsha...
Ipse dixit


----------



## Livestrong (28 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Per tornare fenomeno uno fenomeno dovrebbe esserlo.



Vai a leggere i commenti di Maggio e vedrai che tutti lo consideravano tale


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vai a leggere i commenti di Maggio e vedrai che tutti lo consideravano tale



Non tutti, non tutti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ma i gol che ha fatto su azione arriviamo a riempire le dita di una mano per contarli?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non tutti, non tutti



Il 99% diciamo. Molti lo ritenevano tra i primi attaccanti al mondo. Alcuni lo definivano mostruoso. Basta controllare morto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il 99% diciamo. Molti lo ritenevano tra i primi attaccanti al mondo. Alcuni lo definivano mostruoso. Basta controllare morto.



Ma negare il potenziale di Balotelli sarebbe oltraggioso; il fatto è che attualmente è un male per questa squadra. Quest'essere NON HA VOGLIA di giocare.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma negare il potenziale di Balotelli sarebbe oltraggioso; il fatto è che attualmente è un male per questa squadra. Quest'essere NON HA VOGLIA di giocare.



Che dire allora, non recuperiamo il ragazzo, cediamolo e teniamoci la Mitraglia, perchè i soldi della cessione non verrebbero MAI reinvestiti.


----------



## addox (28 Ottobre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Salta due difensori del Parma con una giocata che la possono pensare solo una 20ina di giocatori al mondo, poi si tuffa anche se libero di fare un altro passo e tirare o controllare se c'era qualcuno libero
> 
> Non ho parole, dovrebbero espellerlo ad ogni tuffo
> 
> A parte questo, una prestazione che fa rimpiangere Boateng da falso 9



.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il 99% diciamo. Molti lo ritenevano tra i primi attaccanti al mondo. Alcuni lo definivano mostruoso. Basta controllare morto.



L'importante non è stare con la maggioranza.
E' vedere le cose per quel che sono.



E con questo spero che da domani segni 3 gol a partita e mi smelmi.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2013)

con un allenatore cosi anch io non avrei voglia di giocare...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> con un allenatore cosi anch io non avrei voglia di giocare...



Che giustificazione è? E' pagato per giocare non per altro. Se non ha voglia è da sloggiare a gennaio.


----------



## Mithos (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> con un allenatore cosi anch io non avrei voglia di giocare...



Perfetto siete due professionisti degni del Circo Togni...


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che giustificazione è? E' pagato per giocare non per altro. Se non ha voglia è da sloggiare a gennaio.



stiamo calmi, non sto difendendo Balotelli..certo che si deve impegnare e sempre! il punto é che secondo me, con un altro allenatore con le palle, questo qua renderebbe dieci volte meglio...


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Perfetto siete due professionisti degni del Circo Togni...


e su dai, io volevo solo far notare che un allenatore così moscio e incompetente, la voglia di giocare a calcio la perdi...non sa motivare la squadra...sa dire solo "dai dai dai"...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> con un allenatore cosi anch io non avrei voglia di giocare...



Chiunque qua dentro se gli offrissero 5 milioni per dare calci a un pallone, si dannerebbe in campo fino a farsi uscire sangue dalle ginocchia

Poi ha avuto Mourinho e Mancini, due che lo trattavano con i guanti ed è sempre andato peggiorando. Anche Ibra ha avuto Allegri, ma con noi ha raggiunto il massimo delle sue potenzialità. Un Campione fatto e formato (come si vuol dipingere questo qui) è indipendente dall'allenatore. Lui si paragona a Messi e C.Ronaldo, questi hanno cambiato un bel pò di allenatori ma la loro qualità di rendimento non è mai cambiata. Ronaldo agli inizi ha avuto Ferguson è vero, ma ci ha messo voglia di spaccare il mondo che Balotelli non c'avrà nemmeno per spaccare Fanny.

Lui è forte, fortissimo, nessuno lo mette in dubbio, ma per me ultimamente è più indispensabile Birsa che qualcosa di buono in campo prova a farlo e ci ha fatto vincere due partite senza tuffarsi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> stiamo calmi, non sto difendendo Balotelli..certo che si deve impegnare e sempre! il punto é che secondo me, con un altro allenatore con le palle, questo qua renderebbe dieci volte meglio...



Infatti è giusto aspettarlo ancora (anche perché chi se lo piglia ora??), magari fino all'anno prossimo e magari con un nuovo allenatore, poi si potranno dare giudizi definitivi su questo pseudo fenomeno


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> stiamo calmi, non sto difendendo Balotelli..certo che si deve impegnare e sempre! il punto é che secondo me, con un altro allenatore con le palle, questo qua renderebbe dieci volte meglio...



Balotelli in carriera ha avuto anche allenatori con le palle, eppure non ha reso di più, anzi. 

Il punto è che gioca quando c'ha voglia.


----------



## Mithos (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e su dai, io volevo solo far notare che un allenatore così moscio e incompetente, la voglia di giocare a calcio la perdi...non sa motivare la squadra...sa dire solo "dai dai dai"...



Io sono uno di quelli che critica Allegri in modo ormai totale, ma non può essere l'allenatore l'alibi per Balotelli, visto quello che guadagna e il fatto che è stato posto al centro del " progetto(si lo so è una caricatura di progetto) tecnico.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e su dai, io volevo solo far notare che un allenatore così moscio e incompetente, la voglia di giocare a calcio la perdi...non sa motivare la squadra...sa dire solo "dai dai dai"...



Ha avuto Mancini che gli faceva da padre e gli consentiva tutto ed ha fallito. Ha avuto Mourinho che era più sergente di ferro ed ha fallito. Quest anno sta fallendo anche con Allegri. Penso che il problema sia più lui....


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Ottobre 2013)

Come si fa a additare ad Allegri anche questa colpa?
Ha giocato con Mourinho (mi pare che sia un allenatore con gli attributi che qualcosa ha vinto, ma magari mi sbaglio) e Mancini, che lo ha lanciato e stravede per lui. La verità è che sia l'Inter che il City non vedevano l'ora di sbarazzarsene. Ci sarà un motivo, no? Sta rischiando di fallire nella terza squadra su 3. Ma chi se lo piglia se continua così?
Io non ho affatto cambiato idea su di lui, nemmeno dopo la partita di Siena. Avevo sospeso il giudizio perché volevo valutare le sue prestazioni su una stagione intera. L'inizio è stato a dir poco disastroso. Per prestazioni meno scadenti, El Shaarawy è stato considerato un fuoco di paglia l'anno scorso.


----------



## runner (28 Ottobre 2013)

Balo da noi sta fallendo?
no perchè la società cosa sta facendo?


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Balo da noi sta fallendo?
> no perchè la società cosa sta facendo?



Balotelli infatti è il simbolo perfetto di questo Milan.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

intanto è stato multato di 2 mila euro dalla società per la simulazione di ieri


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Solo Dio sa a che cosa serve una multa da 2 mila euro ad uno che li guadagna in un ora di "lavoro".

Se gliene togliessero 100.000 ad ogni cavolata vedreste con che velocità si rimetterebbe a correre...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto è stato multato di 2 mila euro dalla società per la simulazione di ieri



2.000? Praticamente i nostri 2 euro.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto è stato multato di 2 mila euro dalla società per la simulazione di ieri





E come se mi fermassero i vigili e mi facessero una multa di 1 centesimo per eccesso di velocità.
Che fastidio mi darebbe una multa del genere?


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Balo da noi sta fallendo?
> no perchè la società cosa sta facendo?



Il punto è che Balotelli dovrebbe in linea teorica con le sue enormi qualità aiutare una squadra costruita male e senza una mezza idea ad esser una pseudo grande. Vedi Ibra. 

Invece ci sta tutto fuorchè trascindando.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

*Incidente in auto per Mario Balotelli: è accaduto a Brescia, non si conoscono al momento i dettagli della cosa.
*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Vuole andarsene, è palese ormai. Le dichiarazioni di Raiola spingono verso la cessione, i comportamenti di Balotelli pure. Quindi non mi meraviglio, l'anno prossimo se non addirittura a gennaio sarà venduto.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Incidente in auto per Mario Balotelli: è accaduto a Brescia, non si conoscono al momento i dettagli della cosa.
> *



 Mandatelo sulla luna.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi come non si sa niente? Che si è fatto?


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mandatelo sulla luna.



il problema è che non si conosce la gravità della situazione, ancora non si sa nulla di quello che è successo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come non si sa niente? Che si è fatto?



il milan non scmentisce quindi è vero, ancora non si sa nulla


----------



## aleslash (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ci mancava solo l'incidente


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

*La Polizia Stradale di Brescia ha spiegato di non avere notizia dell'incidente che, quindi, sarebbe lieve. Non risulta nemmeno che Balotelli sia ferito.*


----------



## 2515 (28 Ottobre 2013)

è stato lui a tamponare.XD


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2013)

boh forse avete ragione voi, balotelli dovrebbe impegnarsi di piu a prescindere dall allenatore... ma per me é l'ultimo dei nostri problemi, balp intendo...


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> boh forse avete ragione voi, balotelli dovrebbe impegnarsi di piu a prescindere dall allenatore... ma per me é l'ultimo dei nostri problemi, balp intendo...


Non è affatto l'ultimo dei nostri problemi, visto che se in squadra Balotelli manca o gioca male, abbiamo poche speranze di fare punti.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è affatto l'ultimo dei nostri problemi, visto che se in squadra Balotelli manca o gioca male, abbiamo poche speranze di fare punti.


beh secondo me l'allenatore incapace, la difesa da dilettanti, la società che vive nel passato sono problemi piu importante di balotelli, poi sicuro che anche lui deve darsi una mossa....


----------



## 2515 (28 Ottobre 2013)

dovrebbe giocare come ha fatto col napoli, giocasse sempre così sarebbe un campione.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> dovrebbe giocare come ha fatto col napoli, giocasse sempre così sarebbe un campione.



Esatto... ha fatto il campione una partita su 12-13 quante sono quest'anno!? Si e nell'unica in cui l'ha fatto ha pensato bene di fare la genialata alla fine.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Ottobre 2013)

che delusione


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Quando parte l'aereo per Londra per questo bidone?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2013)

Il suo agente al posto di parlare a vanverà pensasse a dargli una svegliata!


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2013)

il nulla assoluto proprio, non pervenuto

neanche un dribbling


----------



## Snape (30 Ottobre 2013)

Osceno, orripilante, eccetera. I suoi difensori dove sono ? A me pare che voglia andare via, su ordine di mino raiola. Via dal Milan, subito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Ottobre 2013)

ma poi quello stupido che abbiamo in panchina non è capace nemmeno di dargli una lezione, la prossima deve mettere in panchina, questo si deve dare una svagliata


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Vergognoso , uno che si deve levare la maglia del Milan


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

In tribuna per qualche turno.
Quanto vorrei ci fosse qualche senatore che lo prendesse a calci nel c**o dalla mattina alla sera.
E levategli lo stipendio. Con quelli scarsi non posso prendermela, con chi invece non si impegna e gioca allo 0,5% delle sue possibilità sì.
Questa sera c'era Sheva a vedere la partita, avrà vomitato all'idea che il peso dell'attacco è su questo qui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ed è riuscito a prendere un'altra ammonizione per insulto all'arbitro. Incredibile.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Momento no, ma passerà


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Rimpiango Gilardino e ho detto tutto. Giocatore altalenante, che da agosto ad adesso non ha mai fatto la differenza.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Ottobre 2013)

non so che pensare......ultimamente è svogliato inconcludente...se contiinua così calci nel sedere a gennaio e prenderei subito Muriel...lui sì che è un grande attaccante!! anche stasera che goal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2013)

Panchina, gli farebbe bene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Panchina, gli farebbe bene.



Tribuna.


----------



## Snape (30 Ottobre 2013)

Eeeh ma ha talento. Si certo, anche adriano aveva talento.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbè che ha giocato di melma le ultime 2, ma alcuni di voi sono pesanti come macigni. Per qualcuno è diventato pippa, scarso, bidone. Nel giro d'un mese o poco meno. Mai pacati con i giudizi, sempre da un estremo all'altro, sia a giudicare il singolo che l'intera compagine.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Eeeh ma ha talento. Si certo, anche adriano aveva talento.



...proprio così....come cassano...


----------



## Snape (30 Ottobre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ...proprio così....come cassano...



Cassano vale dieci balotelli. Se sta bene fisicamente, è uno che l'assist lo fa quasi sempre e a volte segna pure, è un giocatore che usa il talento in maniera intelligente in campo e nelle giocate, al contrario di balotelli. Poi vabè, gioca al parma perchè è una testa di cavolo, ed è la fine che farà balotelli, se non peggio.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè che ha giocato di melma le ultime 2, ma alcuni di voi sono pesanti come macigni. Per qualcuno è diventato pippa, scarso, bidone. Nel giro d'un mese o poco meno. Mai pacati con i giudizi, sempre da un estremo all'altro, sia a giudicare il singolo che l'intera compagine.



A me non è mai piaciuto e mai mi piacerà. E non per le qualità tecniche, ma per l'atteggiamento.
Anche alla fine della scorsa stagione, scrissi che secondo me al di fuori dei rigori non è che fosse stato così straordinario, nonostante abbia fatto discretamente bene.
Non è una pippa, ma è ancora più nocivo di una pippa dato che non fa nulla.
Un giocatore con grandissime potenzialità che gioca in questo modo a cosa serve?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ripeto quello che detto di là, io aspetto ancora il cambio tecnico. La speranza è l'ultima a morire. Almeno su Balotelli posso sperare, su Matri spero che si strappi anche la cornea...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè che ha giocato di melma le ultime 2, ma alcuni di voi sono pesanti come macigni. Per qualcuno è diventato pippa, scarso, bidone. Nel giro d'un mese o poco meno. Mai pacati con i giudizi, sempre da un estremo all'altro, sia a giudicare il singolo che l'intera compagine.



se non ce le risolve lui che è la "superstar" della squadra, chi lo deve fare, birsa ? 
siamo stati abituati bene con gli sheva, gli inzaghi, gli ibra....

lui a sti livelli non ci arriverà mai, ma senza andare troppo lontano, l'anno scorso el sha si è preso sulle spalle un milan disastroso e per 6 mesi ci ha trascinato. 

ultimamente balo più che a giocare pensa solo a guadagnarsi rigori.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se non ce le risolve lui che è la "superstar" della squadra, chi lo deve fare, birsa ?
> siamo stati abituati bene con gli sheva, gli inzaghi, gli ibra....
> 
> lui a sti livelli non ci arriverà mai, ma senza andare troppo lontano, l'anno scorso el sha si è preso sulle spalle un milan disastroso e per 6 mesi ci ha trascinato.
> ...


Un conto è criticarlo (giustamente, perché sta giocando 'na melma), un conto è esagerare, come al solito. Ma tanto che ve devo dì, cediamolo, chissenefrega. Tanto ne abbiamo di più forti ed il ricavato verrà reinvestito.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2013)

Più ammonizioni che gol. Svegliaaaaaaa.


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Me lo vedo con seedorf Che lo alza e lo appende ad un bel appendiabiti


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

E' decisamente andato con la testa. Non ci sta più.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2013)

anche oggi simulazione comica, e si pure infortunato nel volo carpiato!

via questo scempio dal milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

Vediamo se impara la lezione,anche se ne dubito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Col Milan non c'entra niente, dovrebbe giocare nell'Inter. Fuori rosa va messo e poi venduto a gennaio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

Ufficiale,non rientra.
Si vergogni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ufficiale,non rientra.
> Si vergogni.



Vediamo se la società prenderà provvedimenti.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2013)

sono a dir poco sconcertato....


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se la società prenderà provvedimenti.



Provvedimenti? Per subire ulteriori minacce dal piazzaiolo?
Non sperarci...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Provvedimenti? Per subire ulteriori minacce dal piazzaiolo?
> Non sperarci...



A me non frega niente che è forte, questo è irrispettoso verso la squadra e verso i tifosi.
Va messo fuori rosa e venduto a gennaio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2013)

simula e poi chiede pure rigore disperandosi, ma per la miseria


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Novembre 2013)

chi è causa del suo mal, pianga se stesso. 

frega niente di sto infortunio, cavoli suoi se salta il barça, tanto sconfitta più sconfitta meno, non è certo questo balotelli che ci salverà da un'altra imbarcata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me non frega niente che è forte, questo è irrispettoso verso la squadra e verso i tifosi.
> Va messo fuori rosa e venduto a gennaio.



El Shaarawy è da tenere stretto, uno che rifiuta tanti soldi per rimanere al Milan...poi per me è più forte il Faraone della prima parte che il Balotelli di gennaio

anche oggi penoso questo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

Altra squalifica,nel frattempo.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2013)

penoso e inutile oggi


----------



## Snape (2 Novembre 2013)

Inutile, mediocre, scandaloso, irrispettoso, arrogante, sfaticato. Una vergogna per il calcio, per la morale, per la vita. Merita tutt'altra vita e invece è milionario quando gente con molti più pregi magari non arrivano a fine mese. Rappresenta l'ingiustizia con la I maiuscola. Spero tutto il male possibile per lui. Iniziando dall'andarsene dal milan, magari. Qualsiasi cifra, anche 1 euro va bene. Via.


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Novembre 2013)

non si potrebbe tenere fuori squadra per un po' cosi' magari capisce quello che deve fare ?

un 3 o 4 mesi come davids alla juve...


----------



## robs91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Overrated.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Novembre 2013)

Mi hai rotto i cosiddetti......viaaaaaa...voglio muriel!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2013)

Io dal decimo del secondo tempo non l'ho mai più visto toccare palla.
Magari qualche volta l'avrò confuso con Niang, ma giuro che avevo il dubbio avesse abbandonato il campo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2013)

Ripeto quello che ho detto nel topic partita, ora è ingiudicabile. Gioca palesemente contro l'allenatore, cerca a tutti i costi di far affondare la baracca. E secondo me lo stesso vale per Montolivo e Abate. Mai visti così indecenti e svuotati dal punto di vista mentale.


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Overrated.


*.*


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2013)

fuori dalle scatole dai, non esiste... deve fare non panchine, ma tribune come le sta facendo nocerino... chi rema contro sta a casa, soldi ne prende già tanti, se dobbiamo giocare con un fantasma di punta mettiamo piuttosto pazzini zoppo, almeno lui ha una dignità


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Novembre 2013)

ci sono stati,e si sono sentiti palesemente anche dall'altra parte dello stadio,dei buu razzisti contro balotelli..voglio vedere se ci saranno dei provvedimenti


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Irritante come le ultime 2 partite.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma lo vogliamo dire che è *un giocatore SCORRETTO?*
Noi che ridevamo dei Montero e dei Materazzi abbiamo un giocatore davvero scorretto, oltre che stupido.
E' davvero una mela marcia.

Nemmeno mi esprimo sulla sua partita.... e sul fatto che ho venduto Denis al Fantacalcio per prendermi lui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma da quando è al Milan quante ammonizioni ha avuto?


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma lo vogliamo dire che è *un giocatore SCORRETTO?*
> Noi che ridevamo dei Montero e dei Materazzi abbiamo un giocatore davvero scorretto, oltre che stupido.
> E' davvero una mela marcia.
> 
> Nemmeno mi esprimo sulla sua partita.... e sul fatto che ho venduto Denis al Fantacalcio per prendermi lui.



Oramai ha come obiettivo primario cercarsi il solito rigorino. Non commento poi l'inutile ammonizione che gli costa la squalifica. Una capra ....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Novembre 2013)

Parole sante the ripper.
Il bello è che è il nostro uomo immagine...
Dobbiamo resettare tutto,rivenderlo per quei venti sacchi con le altre immondezze che abbiamo in rosa e ripartire.il nano ormai è vicino agli ottanta e galliani non sarà eterno.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

Non mi interessa che sia forte.
Mario Cagnottelli non lo voglio più vedere al Milan.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (3 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ci sono stati,e si sono sentiti palesemente anche dall'altra parte dello stadio,dei buu razzisti contro balotelli..voglio vedere se ci saranno dei provvedimenti


e un bel STICATSI non ce lo metti?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa che sia forte.
> Mario Cagnottelli non lo voglio più vedere al Milan.



DEVE essere lui il sacrificato per la mancata qualificazione CL.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

contro il barcellona non deve giocare


----------



## aleslash (3 Novembre 2013)

È un giocatore veramente snervante, ma non è possibile che ogni volta che ha palla si debba buttare, ma come diamine si fa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Novembre 2013)

In uno spogliatoio con gente dotata di testicoli prima lo appendono al muro e poi si fa un mese di tribuna. Irritante a dir poco, non mi meraviglio sia oggetto di insulti in ogni dove.


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2013)

Dovrebbe vergognarsi e chiedere scusa


----------



## walter 22 (3 Novembre 2013)

Uomo immagine? Di questo milan di sicuro. 
Se questo è e resterà Balotelli spero che se ne vada il prima possibile.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ho rotto gli indugi. Fuori dalle palle, somaro.


----------



## Hammer (3 Novembre 2013)

Sono sempre più convinto che questa involuzione sia ad opera di Raiola.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto che questa involuzione sia ad opera di Raiola.



Possibile, che a gennaio se lo portasse al Chelsea. Non può che farci piacere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Novembre 2013)

Ignorante. Ignorante. Ignorante.

Scorretto, scorretto e scorretto.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Nonostante enorme scetticismo dovuto al suo carattere l'ho accolto, amato e coccolato oltre modo questo ragazzo. Cosi come lo hanno fatto tutti i tifosi rossoneri. 

Ma adesso francamente m'ha stancato, un giocatore che si dedica a simulazioni e cartellini gialli.

Ennesima giornata di squalifica. E questo è il campione ragazzi? Ma che strada volete che faccia uno cosi? Qualcuno ha scomodato il paragone con Ibrahimovic. Mah, uno è un uomo, uno un eterno ragazzino viziato.

A gennaio o giugno se ne vada dove il suo amato Raiola più gradisce, ci porti il grano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nonostante enorme scetticismo dovuto al suo carattere l'ho accolto, amato e coccolato oltre modo questo ragazzo. Cosi come lo hanno fatto tutti i tifosi rossoneri.
> 
> Ma adesso francamente m'ha stancato, un giocatore che si dedica a simulazioni e cartellini gialli.
> 
> ...



più che le simulazioni e i cartellini gialli, mi chiedo cosa ha fatto tutta la partita?? non ho visto un dribbling un tiro un passaggio corretto, questo o improvvisamente ha scordato come si gioca a calcio o ci sta prendendo in giro o è in un momento di confusione e non capisce più nulla, cioè prendi l'ammonizione ennessima squalifica e ti metti a ridere, c'è da piangere


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

E' in un momento di totale confusione, un leader ed un campione provano in tutti i modi ad aiutare gli altri ad uscire da questo, perchè sono trascinatori. Vedi Kakà. Appurato quindi che Balotelli non è un leader, un campione ma un ragazzino come tutti gli altri andato nel pallone. 

Ma quello che più non sopporto sono le continue simulazioni in area di rigore ed il giallo che si prende ogni partita. Queste cose permettetemi, ma non le posso più vedere. Non si possono più vedere.


----------



## dianaseb (3 Novembre 2013)

salut, l'équipe passe en premier mais Balo est dans une mauvaise période et je reste convaincu qu'il va revenir à son niveau ! Patience!


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

dianaseb ha scritto:


> salut, l'équipe passe en premier mais Balo est dans une mauvaise période et je reste convaincu qu'il va revenir à son niveau ! Patience!



Le problème c'est la tête du garçon!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2013)

Questo non è mai stato decisivo nelle partite importanti...
Nella scorsa stagione...

Milan-Inter 1-1 si mangia gol clamorosi nel primo tempo poi sparisce nel secondo
Fiorentina-Milan 2-2 fa pietà in campo e poi si fa pure squalificare 
Milan-Napoli ha pensato bene di saltarla per squalifica
Juventus-Milan ha pensato bene di saltarla per squalifica
Milan-Lazio 3-0 per fortuna è entrato in campo quando Pazzini ha già deciso la partita
Milan-Roma 0-0 mah... 

e il bello è che molti lo considerano come il principale artefice del terzo posto...

andiamo avanti stagione corrente

Milan-Napoli sbaglia un rigore, assente per 90', segna un bel gol a tempo scaduto, inutile, si va a prendere la squalifica
Juventus-Milan ha pensato bene di saltare anche questa
Milan-Lazio Kakà gli ha insegnato cosa vuol dire giocare per il Milan
Milan-Fiorentina Kakà gli ha insegnato cosa vuol dire giocare per il Milan ma lui non ha imparato niente

Milan-Barcellona entra e non combina niente 

un giallo a partita (quando non viene espulso o squalificato)... no comment...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' in un momento di totale confusione, un leader ed un campione provano in tutti i modi ad aiutare gli altri ad uscire da questo, perchè sono trascinatori. Vedi Kakà. Appurato quindi che Balotelli non è un leader, un campione ma un ragazzino come tutti gli altri andato nel pallone.
> 
> Ma quello che più non sopporto sono le continue simulazioni in area di rigore ed il giallo che si prende ogni partita. Queste cose permettetemi, ma non le posso più vedere. Non si possono più vedere.


Le simulazioni vanno bene se portano rigore, sono da condannare se vengono punite col giallo. Spiace dirlo, ma mi sembra una mentalità da tifosotto onestamente


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo non è mai stato decisivo nelle partite importanti...
> Nella scorsa stagione...



Concordo alla grande.
Infatti, anche se tutti l'hanno esaltato alla fine della scorsa stagione, lo feci notare non mi ricordo in quale topic. Io rimango convinto che i gol quasi tutti segnati su rigore hanno nascosto prestazioni opache anche per quanto riguarda le partite dello scorso campionato. Secondo me l'anno scorso ha giocato bene nel complesso, ma non è stato così tanto decisivo e fenomenale come tutti pensano, IMHO.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo alla grande.
> Infatti, anche se tutti l'hanno esaltato alla fine della scorsa stagione, lo feci notare non mi ricordo in quale topic. Io rimango convinto che i gol quasi tutti segnati su rigore hanno nascosto prestazioni opache anche per quanto riguarda le partite dello scorso campionato. Secondo me l'anno scorso ha giocato bene nel complesso, ma non è stato così tanto decisivo e fenomenale come tutti pensano, IMHO.



se non ti muovi è ovvio che non sei deicisivo, è pericoloso solo nei tiri da fermo


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2013)

quando dico che è sopravvalutato, già ha una testa di m3rda ma se almeno riuscisse a fare la differenza ci passerei pure sopra. Quanti gol su azione ha segnato sto super fenomeno da quando è arrivato al Milan?


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

Non l'hanno ancora ceduto ? Almeno lo mettessero fuori rosa, stipendio sospeso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo non è mai stato decisivo nelle partite importanti...
> Nella scorsa stagione...
> 
> Milan-Inter 1-1 si mangia gol clamorosi nel primo tempo poi sparisce nel secondo
> ...



infatti...ecco perchè preferisco El Shaarawy...soprattutto per il comportamento


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le simulazioni vanno bene se portano rigore, sono da condannare se vengono punite col giallo. Spiace dirlo, ma mi sembra una mentalità da tifosotto onestamente



Non capisco cosa ci sia di buono nell'ottenere un rigore con simulazione.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Novembre 2013)

Spiace dirlo, ma chi ha giocato a calcio tanti anni sa benissimo quanto importante sia una simulazione.
Io mi buttavo sempre al 93esimo per beccare un fallo sull'1-0 per noi in una partita tirata per far rifiatare tutti...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spiace dirlo, ma chi ha giocato a calcio tanti anni sa benissimo quanto importante sia una simulazione.
> Io mi buttavo sempre al 93esimo per beccare un fallo sull'1-0 per noi in una partita tirata per far rifiatare tutti...



Se a farlo è uno che si chiama inzaghi va bene, se a farlo è balotelli no. Lo si critica perché i rigori non vengono dati, altrimenti lo si osannerebbe. Attaccatelo per l'atteggiamento o per le scarse prestazioni, non per ste cose


----------



## hiei87 (3 Novembre 2013)

Questo è peggio di Cassano e Adriano. La cosa inconcepibile per me restano le simulazioni e le ammonizioni gratuite. Uno può anche avere un periodo nero a livello di prestazioni o un calo di forma fisica, ma se dopo anni di carriera continui a commettere gli stessi stupidi errori significa che non c'è proprio speranza di recupero.
Sarà ora che la gente la finisca di parlare di lui e che si dia una bella ridimensionata, a costo di finire in tribuna. Qua si continua a paragonarlo a Messi e Ronaldo, ma al momento già un Palacio è di un altro pianeta....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Questo è peggio di Cassano e Adriano. La cosa inconcepibile per me restano le simulazioni e le ammonizioni gratuite. Uno può anche avere un periodo nero a livello di prestazioni o un calo di forma fisica, ma se dopo anni di carriera continui a commettere gli stessi stupidi errori significa che non c'è proprio speranza di recupero.
> Sarà ora che la gente la finisca di parlare di lui e che si dia una bella ridimensionata, a costo di finire in tribuna. Qua si continua a paragonarlo a Messi e Ronaldo, *ma al momento già un Palacio è di un altro pianeta....*


Sottoscrivo, ad avercelo El Treza. Il problema è che sono rimasti tutti ammaliati dalle qualità di Balotelli trascurando un aspetto troppo importante: la professionalità. Con la professionalità Gattuso è diventato campione del mondo, senza di essa un potenziale pallone d'oro come Adriano se ne va in giro con i narcotrafficanti. Balotelli farà, mi auguro per lui soltanto calcisticamente, la stessa fine di Adriano.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo, ad avercelo El Treza. Il problema è che sono rimasti tutti ammaliati dalle qualità di Balotelli trascurando un aspetto troppo importante: la professionalità. Con la professionalità Gattuso è diventato campione del mondo, senza di essa un potenziale pallone d'oro come Adriano se ne va in giro con i narcotrafficanti. Balotelli farà, mi auguro per lui soltanto calcisticamente, la stessa fine di Adriano.


Sicuramente. Il fatto è che, a differenza di altre teste calde della storia recente del calcio, Balotelli non mi da l'impressione di poter un giorno esplodere. Abbiamo visto la carriera che ha fatto gente come Adriano, che come potenziale era anche superiore a Super Mario, Pato o Cassano, quindi non sta scritto da nessuna parte che se uno ha i numeri, prima o poi dovrà asplodere. 
La cosa preocupante è che questo non ha fatto un singolo miglioramento da quando ha iniziato a giocare. Ha fatto male oltretutto in diversi contesti. Ha fatto male con Mancini che lo trattava come un figlio, con Mourinho che usava bastone e carota, ha fatto male all'estero e in Italia, da giovane promessa all'Inter come da "uno dei tanti" al City, così come da stella della squadra al Milan.
In tutto questo non riesco a immaginare un possibile miglioramento futuro, ma non lo immaginavo neanche l'estate scorsa, e neanche nel momento in cui, andato via dall'Inter, era già scritto sarebbe venuto prima o poi al Milan....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Il fatto è che, a differenza di altre teste calde della storia recente del calcio, Balotelli non mi da l'impressione di poter un giorno esplodere. Abbiamo visto la carriera che ha fatto gente come Adriano, che come potenziale era anche superiore a Super Mario, Pato o Cassano, quindi non sta scritto da nessuna parte che se uno ha i numeri, prima o poi dovrà asplodere.
> La cosa preocupante è che questo non ha fatto un singolo miglioramento da quando ha iniziato a giocare. Ha fatto male oltretutto in diversi contesti. Ha fatto male con Mancini che lo trattava come un figlio, con Mourinho che usava bastone e carota, ha fatto male all'estero e in Italia, da giovane promessa all'Inter come da "uno dei tanti" al City, così come da stella della squadra al Milan.
> In tutto questo non riesco a immaginare un possibile miglioramento futuro, ma non lo immaginavo neanche l'estate scorsa, e neanche nel momento in cui, andato via dall'Inter, era già scritto sarebbe venuto prima o poi al Milan....


Non c'è da fare storie più di tanto. Balotelli è una testa di melma e non diventerà mai nessuno, ne sono sicuro al 101%, quindi se in estate venisse venduto me ne farei una ragione.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Colpa della società ergerlo a uomo immagine.
Poi, se un giocatore non sa gestirsi spetta al mister prendere provvedimenti. Ergo....

Lo sto criticando per come si sta comportando e per come sta giocando, ma prima vorrei vederlo con un altro allenatore...


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Colpa della società ergerlo a uomo immagine.
> Poi, se un giocatore non sa gestirsi spetta al mister prendere provvedimenti. Ergo....
> 
> Lo sto criticando per come si sta comportando e per come sta giocando, ma prima vorrei vederlo con un altro allenatore...



Balotelli non è esploso col Milan eh.
Mi pare che da altre parti con signori allenatori abbia fallito e lo abbiano cacciato dalla disperazione.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli non è esploso col Milan eh.
> Mi pare che da altre parti con signori allenatori abbia fallito e lo abbiano cacciato dalla disperazione.



"Signori allenatori" chi? Mancini? L'unico è Mourinho, ma Balotelli lì era davvero troppo esagitato e secondo me Mou l'ha anche gestito male, come ha gestito male tanti altri giocatori con modalità e motivi differenti (Shevchenko ad esempio).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Novembre 2013)

Per me,comunque,è inutile che si fa venire i mal di pancia. Fuori dal Milan può solo fare panchina,ora come ora.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per me,comunque,è inutile che si fa venire i mal di pancia. Fuori dal Milan può solo fare panchina,ora come ora.



Ne parlavamo ieri con gli amici. Non siamo riusciti a trovare una squadra che sarebbe disposta a sborsare quanto il Milan presumibilmente possa chiedere né una squadra che possa permettersi di comprare Balotelli e farlo giocare titolare pressocché inamovibile come lo è ora da noi.
Pensasse a giocare CON NOI e BENE perché altrove Balotelli non giocherebbe in nessuna big.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le simulazioni vanno bene se portano rigore, sono da condannare se vengono punite col giallo. Spiace dirlo, ma mi sembra una mentalità da tifosotto onestamente



Ma per favore dai, ogni volta in area crolla, ogni santa volta, ed è na bestia d'omo. Tant'è che adesso per darci un rigore ci devono sparare. 

Ma cosa credi, che gli arbitri non studino gli atleti? Come le squadre studiano gli avversari il team arbitrale studia i calciatori. 

Tifosotto? Sarà, ma sono stanco di questo qui che al Milan ha preso più cartellini che gol. Stanco morto. Contento tu guarda.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se a farlo è uno che si chiama inzaghi va bene, se a farlo è balotelli no. Lo si critica perché i rigori non vengono dati, altrimenti lo si osannerebbe. Attaccatelo per l'atteggiamento o per le scarse prestazioni, non per ste cose



Ma non scomodiamo nemmeno Inzaghi dai, per favore. Era un gran simulatore, ma era un'uomo almeno.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

La cosa grave di alcune simulazioni è che le fa quando ha la possibilità di calciare in porta (vedi ieri).


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma queste simulazioni per me non sono altro che frutto delle fragilità mentale del ragazzo. Perchè uno con le qualità tecnico fisiche di Mario che crolla cosi, come dice Ripper quando ha pure occasioni buone di combinare qualcosa in virtù delle qualità appena citate, per me non è normale. Non sono frutto di uno che c'è con la testa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Novembre 2013)

Mario è una persona senza cervello e questo lo riflette anche in campo purtroppo. Penso che a questo punto non cambierà mai, il giocatore questo è.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ne parlavamo ieri con gli amici. Non siamo riusciti a trovare una squadra che sarebbe disposta a sborsare quanto il Milan presumibilmente possa chiedere né una squadra che possa permettersi di comprare Balotelli e farlo giocare titolare pressocché inamovibile come lo è ora da noi.
> Pensasse a giocare CON NOI e BENE perché altrove Balotelli non giocherebbe in nessuna big.



Balotelli,infatti,ora come ora non può ambire ad una big europea. Oltretutto ha già fallito nell'Inter e nel Manchester City,se fa casino pure nel Milan rischia di giocarsi tutta la sua credibilità (anche se ha solo 24 anni). Al massimo può finire in qualche squadra di seconda fascia,come il Tottenham o lo Zenit.

Per me,comunque,è anche la squadra che non lo aiuta. Con la Nazionale ha una media gol di tutto rispetto,e anche se non segna comunque lotta,fa le sponde e cerca di rendersi utile per la squadra. Anche nell'ultima Confederations Cup si è comportato bene.

Nel Milan tutti gli attaccanti faticano,perché non abbiamo un gioco.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma è fuori dubbio che la squadra non aiuti Mario, oggettivamente i calciatori sono mediocri ed un allenatore scarso non aiuta. Ma è anche altrettanto vero che uno con le sue capacità dovrebbe essere un valore aggiunto a questo branco di pecore. Come lo faceva Ibra.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se a farlo è uno che si chiama inzaghi va bene, se a farlo è balotelli no. Lo si critica perché i rigori non vengono dati, altrimenti lo si osannerebbe. Attaccatelo per l'atteggiamento o per le scarse prestazioni, non per ste cose


D'accordissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se a farlo è uno che si chiama inzaghi va bene, se a farlo è balotelli no. Lo si critica perché i rigori non vengono dati, altrimenti lo si osannerebbe. Attaccatelo per l'atteggiamento o per le scarse prestazioni, non per ste cose



Ripeto, non so cosa ci sia da osannare in uno che prende un rigore con le simulazioni. Se vi piace vincere cosi, mi fa piacere per voi.
Ma i valori del Milan son altri.
Ste mezzucci è roba da Inter e Juve.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se a farlo è uno che si chiama inzaghi va bene, se a farlo è balotelli no. Lo si critica perché i rigori non vengono dati, altrimenti lo si osannerebbe. Attaccatelo per l'atteggiamento o per le scarse prestazioni, non per ste cose



Mi sembra un mezzo controsenso.
L'atteggiamento che ha Balotelli in campo contempla anche il fatto che invece di tirare in porta stramazzi al suolo ogni volta per cercare il rigore. Inzaghi anche lui simulava per prendere i rigori, ma non veniva di certo osannato per quello, ma perché segnava sempre e sputava sangue in campo, cosa che non ho mai visto fare a Balotelli (mai, in nessuna partita, nemmeno quelle in cui ha giocato bene nella sua carriera). Io personalmente non lo critico in primis per le simulazioni, che non mi piacciono affatto, ma perché è un paracarro, un corpo estraneo alla squadra, già scarsa ed in difficoltà di suo.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non so cosa ci sia da osannare in uno che prende un rigore con le simulazioni. Se vi piace vincere cosi, mi fa piacere per voi.
> Ma i valori del Milan son altri.
> Ste mezzucci è roba da Inter e Juve.


Mmm, la simulazione è sempre esistita. Quando un calciatore toccato sulla schiena crolla a terra al 94esimo è furbo e ci fa vincere. Soprattutto nel calcio latino, dove storicamente bisogna vincere con ogni mezzo.

Cosa diversa nel calcio anglo e sassone dove negli anni 60 il calcio era visto come insegnamento, come sfogo dopo la vita nelle fabbriche... Infatti in Inghilterra ci si ricorda di più della simulazione di Eduardo che del fallo che l'ha fatto star fuori per un anno. Cose inconcepibili, per me, italiano. Ma questo è un discorso che spero [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] possa approfondire


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un mezzo controsenso.
> L'atteggiamento che ha Balotelli in campo contempla anche il fatto che invece di tirare in porta stramazzi al suolo ogni volta per cercare il rigore. Inzaghi anche lui simulava per prendere i rigori, ma non veniva di certo osannato per quello, ma perché segnava sempre e sputava sangue in campo, cosa che non ho mai visto fare a Balotelli (mai, in nessuna partita, nemmeno quelle in cui ha giocato bene nella sua carriera). Io personalmente non lo critico in primis per le simulazioni, che non mi piacciono affatto, ma perché è un paracarro, un corpo estraneo alla squadra, già scarsa ed in difficoltà di suo.



Non credo si debba aggiungere altro.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Novembre 2013)

secondo me abbiamo giocato meglio quando è stato squalificato, che nelle ultime partite


----------



## 2515 (4 Novembre 2013)

francamente è assurdo però che cerchi così il rigore, anche quando può tirare, cavolo è come se pensasse di non essere capace di segnare e vista la sua bravura è ridicolo.


----------



## 2515 (4 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me dietro quella facciata spavalda c'è uno che non si fida minimamente delle sue capacità, non se ne rende nemmeno conto.


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Novembre 2013)

E' bravo, uno non può imbrocchirsi così, di punto in bianco. E' un bel giocatore.
I problemi stagionali di Balotelli hanno principalmente due cause. 
La prima è che è stato indicato come leader tecnico della squadra, cosa di cui non è in grado di assumersi la responsabilità, perchè è un ragazzo immaturo e nemmeno così sveglio, che deve principalmente pensare a giocare come sa: le pressioni che deve gestire sono già alte e di altra natura. 
La seconda causa è tattica, cosa che per altro ha creato problemi anche a tanti altri elementi in rosa: quest'estate si è pensato bene di stravolgere il modulo che aveva ben funzionato fino a maggio, si è creata molta confusione sulle modalità con cui Mario avrebbe potuto giocare meglio, con un'altra punta, esterno, trequartista ecc. Tutte ipotesi idiote e prive di senso, quando bastava continuare a farlo giocare come nella passata stagione nell'unico modo in cui sa rendersi utile, affiancandogli altri giocatori adatti.
Ora si ha un ragazzo sfiduciato e messo sotto pressione, un pò dalle circostanze e un po' per sua stessa colpa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2013)

io continuo a credere che sia un fenomeno nei piedi ma un bambino di 14anni nella testa... ora ditemi voi che azz di ammonizione è andato a prendere .... 

ma bisogna essere veramente dei fessi


----------



## Tobi (4 Novembre 2013)

Balotelli è forte, non sarà un fenomeno ma tutti i migliori tecnici del mondo lo vorrebbero allenare per le sue qualità fisiche e tecniche.
Attualmente sta pagando moltissimo il fatto che si trova in una squadra allo sbando, scarsa, senza schemi di gioco, senza idee e senza ambizione, giocasse nella Juventus farebbe tranquillamente 30 gol in campionato, perchè lui, come il 99,7 % dei giocatori di calcio, hanno bisogno della squadra per fare bene, in quello 0,3% che ho escluso ci sono: Messi Ibrahimovic e Ronaldo.
Al Milan puoi mettere Higuain, Lewandoski, Rooney, Eto'o, Tevez, Gomez e potrei andare avanti ancora a lungo citando altri grandi attaccanti con medie gol altissime, ma il risultato non cambierebbe.
L'acquisto di Ibra è stato un bene da un lato e un male dall'altro.... ha nascosto evidentissime lacune che ancora continuiamo a non sistemare


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Balotelli è forte, non sarà un fenomeno ma tutti i migliori tecnici del mondo lo vorrebbero allenare per le sue qualità fisiche e tecniche.
> Attualmente sta pagando moltissimo il fatto che si trova in una squadra allo sbando, scarsa, senza schemi di gioco, senza idee e senza ambizione, giocasse nella Juventus farebbe tranquillamente 30 gol in campionato, perchè lui, come il 99,7 % dei giocatori di calcio, hanno bisogno della squadra per fare bene, in quello 0,3% che ho escluso ci sono: Messi Ibrahimovic e Ronaldo.
> Al Milan puoi mettere Higuain, Lewandoski, Rooney, Eto'o, Tevez, Gomez e potrei andare avanti ancora a lungo citando altri grandi attaccanti con medie gol altissime, ma il risultato non cambierebbe.
> L'acquisto di Ibra è stato un bene da un lato e un male dall'altro.... ha nascosto evidentissime lacune che ancora continuiamo a non sistemare


E lui cosa fa per cercare di far rendere meglio la squadra?
Il suo apporto al momento non è poi tanto migliore rispetto a quello di Matri.
Se fosse alla Juve alla corte di Conte, sarebbe in tribuna da un mese, IMHO.


----------



## addox (4 Novembre 2013)

A me sembra uno che voglia giocare come Ibra (che se lo poteva permettere) non essendo Ibra.
Ibra poteva giocare svogliato e ciondolare per il campo facendo l'incazzato, ma quando voleva ti decideva le partite.
Questo qua non è assolutamente in grado di fare ciò.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> A me sembra uno che voglia giocare come Ibra (che se lo poteva permettere) non essendo Ibra.
> Ibra poteva giocare svogliato e ciondolare per il campo facendo l'incazzato, ma quando voleva ti decideva le partite.
> Questo qua non è assolutamente in grado di fare ciò.



Lo dico da non estimatore di Ibra, magari Mario avesse la determinazione che aveva Zlatan.
A volte era irritante, ma poi ti vinceva le partite praticamente da solo.
Secondo me è anche colpa della stampa e dall'ambiente (Milan e Nazionale), che lo stanno esaltando troppo da sempre anche senza motivo al momento. Quando sento "Mario è un fuoriclasse" mi faccio grasse risate.


----------



## El-bampa (7 Novembre 2013)

Ormai è chiaro che la testa è quel che è, e non la puoi di certo cambiare (vedi Adriano ecc ecc) questo giocatore è chiaro che non è entrato in orbita Milan anche se, ahimè, l'ambiente non è più quello dei tempi d'oro. Mi viene quasi da dire che a sto punto gli preferisco uno come Floro Flores, e non scherzo eh, questo ci garantisce soltanto squalifiche, tuffi e atteggiamenti buffoni e infantili. Almeno Floro Flores è una realtà, è professionale e, in un Milan ormai defunto, potrebbe garantire gol e senso di dovere e rispetto verso i nostri colori.


----------



## mankikani (7 Novembre 2013)

non parliamo male del nostro amico mario.....ci sta guardando


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Novembre 2013)

Nonostante si sia mangiato qualche gol questa sera contro la Nigeria, l'atteggiamento è stato quello giusto e mi è piaciuto come ha giocato. Metterei la firma per vederlo giocare sempre in questo modo. Bello l'assist per il gol di Rossi. E' stato meno solista del solito.


----------



## O Animal (18 Novembre 2013)

La sottile differenza di muoversi in una squadra in cui tutti corrono ed una squadra in cui tutti sono fermi, il problema è che nella seconda anche lui da 1 mese non sta facendo nulla...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Nonostante si sia mangiato qualche gol questa sera contro la Nigeria, l'atteggiamento è stato quello giusto e mi è piaciuto come ha giocato. Metterei la firma per vederlo giocare sempre in questo modo. Bello l'assist per il gol di Rossi. E' stato meno solista del solito.



sono d'accordo, oggi mi è piaciuto


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Novembre 2013)

In queste due partite molto meglio delle ultime disastrose prestazioni con noi, anche se il Balotelli che abbiamo visto da gennaio fino a giugno era un'altra cosa.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In queste due partite molto meglio delle ultime disastrose prestazioni con noi, anche se il Balotelli che abbiamo visto da gennaio fino a giugno era un'altra cosa.



Infatti non ha giocato benissimo, però ha dimostrato impegno ed è stato propositivo.
Secondo me invece il Balotelli dell'anno scorso era molto simile a quello di questa sera.
Solamente una cosa: la deve smettere di tuffarsi in area, anche quando subisce fallo.
Questa sera su un intervento di un difensore nigeriano, si è lanciato come neanche un tuffatore cinese avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Novembre 2013)

Boh per me contro la Germania ha giocato male, tutti correvano come maiali e lui fermo a rallentare l'azione (su almeno due contropiedi davano la palla a lui e se ne ritornava indietro con inutili dribbling) oppure faceva finta di non vedere i compagni liberi. Contro la Nigeria ha trovato una difesa imbarazzante (basta vedere l'occasione in cui palleggia completamente libero e i difensori che se ne vanno via) e non ha comunque segnato, anche se ha fatto una bella giocata sul gol di Rossi. In serie A lo marcano tutti stretto, se sta così fermo non combina nulla, non è mica Ibra

Quelli della Rai sono ossessionati, penso che se lo spacchino in mano pensando a Balotelli


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2013)

Probabilmente segnerà nel secondo tempo, però boh. Non so davvero cosa dire.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2013)

Se continua così......


----------



## Morghot (23 Novembre 2013)

Non ha fatto male stasera per ora, cioè pure non facendo tanto è l'unico che ha fatto qualcosa lì davanti con kaka alla fine.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2013)

Ma che cacchio succede pure a lui?Indecente ormai da mesi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2013)

Secondo tempo imbarazzante.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

E' troppo scarso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Novembre 2013)

In questa squadra anche Messi farebbe fatica

Se ci aggiungiamo che lui è stupido nel cervello e non ha la classe dei top player, la frittata è fatta


----------



## Aragorn (23 Novembre 2013)

Segnava solo su rigore, ormai manco più quelli sa tirare.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me l'ha sbagliato apposta.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Novembre 2013)

Manco i rigori segna più.lo venderei già domani.


----------



## robs91 (23 Novembre 2013)

Un grande giocatore mi deve fare la differenza in queste partite, soprattutto vista la situazione complicata.Per il momento non vale la metà di Ibra.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Il primo tempo ha giocato bene. Nella ripresa è stato semplicemente osceno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo davvero che stia remando contro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2013)

ha giocato palesemente contro, come anche un altro che è entrato dalla panca oggi, anche se mi piace robinho non ho problemi a dire che per me anche robinho negli ultimi 15 minuti che è entrato ha giocato contro


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Novembre 2013)

non serve più a niente, se il Milan vuole provare a ritrovare un gioco deve ovviamente cambiare allenatore e fondare il proprio gioco su kakà e Balotelli deve entrare solo gli ultimi 10 minuti se non si sta vincendo... magari così non va nemmeno al mondiale e capisce che un giocatore senza testa è finito.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2013)

Certo è fondamentale sapere cosa voglia fare Mario. Se non fosse contento di stare al Milan, la porta è quella.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Novembre 2013)

Ma quale giocare contro semplicemente non è il giocatore che si prende la squadra sulle spalle, classico giocatore che va bene dove le cose sono al meglio e diventa un malus ulteriore se la situazione è di melma. Proprio mancanza di attributi, si paragonava ad Ibra, si ciao.


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Il tiro con cui ha colpito il satelline che orbita intorno alla luna?


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2013)

Il prossimo che lo definisce campione si becca una denuncia per blasfemia.


----------



## Hammer (24 Novembre 2013)

Balotelli ha scritto dal suo profilo ufficiale di Twitter _"This is the end. "_

Riferimenti calcistici o extracalcistici?


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2013)

Fuori dalle palle, somaro.


----------



## The P (24 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha scritto dal suo profilo ufficiale di Twitter _"This is the end. "_
> 
> Riferimenti calcistici o extracalcistici?



messaggio subliminale nella speranza che Allegri crolli.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Novembre 2013)

è palese che vuole andarsene sotto la regia del ciccione.


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2013)

per me c'e' dietro il pizzaiolo...a fare da lucida regia


----------



## mandraghe (24 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> è palese che vuole andarsene sotto la regia del ciccione.



Il ciccione ci porti almeno 30 milioni e il CAMPIONE può pure levarsi dalle balle...


----------



## folletto (24 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> è palese che vuole andarsene sotto la regia del ciccione.



Se c'era qualche dubbio a riguardo, dopo ieri sera è venuto meno. Ha resistito meno di un anno sto decerebrato nella "sua squadra del cuore"


----------



## Aragorn (24 Novembre 2013)

Prima che sloggi però mi piacerebbe tanto vederlo con un altro allenatore, con Allegri sembrano tutti più scarsi di quanto già non sono.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Il tiro con cui ha colpito il satelline che orbita intorno alla luna?



Solo a me ha ricordato il tiraccio al volo in Inter-Barcellona?


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2013)

Da quando c'è stato tutto quel polverone mediatico su di lui non ci sta più con la testa, è evidente.


----------



## Morghot (24 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Prima che sloggi però mi piacerebbe tanto vederlo con un altro allenatore, con Allegri sembrano tutti più scarsi di quanto già non sono.


Idem, lo vorrei vedere in un ambiente migliore con un allenatore capace e tutto. Fermo restando che io è dal suo arrivo che dico di non farci troppe illusioni, forte è forte non ci son dubbi il problema è tutto il resto.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Novembre 2013)

io voglio vedere come si comporterà fino a gennaio...ma se ci fosse una ottima occasione VENDERE!!
voglio gente giovane affamata tipo Lukaku o sanabria o qualunque altro....


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2013)

Ho strappato la prima pagina della Gazza di gennaio che avevo appeso sul frigo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2013)

gira voce che abbia fatto l'occhiolino a perin dopo il rigore sbagliato, ci sono le immagini


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gira voce che abbia fatto l'occhiolino a perin dopo il rigore sbagliato, ci sono le immagini



In effetti l'ha tirato molto svogliato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In effetti l'ha tirato molto svogliato.



e rideva pure tra l'altro


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Novembre 2013)

Non ho aperto il topic perché non ho trovato una fonte (potrebbero essere inventate), ma avete letto le dichiarazioni che avrebbe rilasciato Boban su Balotelli?

"Balotelli? Smettiamola di parlare di questo Balotelli, in vita sua non ha fatto nulla, se non panchina ovunque. Lui sarà sempre più piccolo del Milan e il Milan sarà sempre più grande di lui. Il suo atteggiamento svogliato dimostra che proprio con il cervello non arriva a capire alcune cose, non capisce cosa vuol dire indossare quella maglia. Impari da Kakà, un ragazzo che ha vinto Champions, mondiale , pallone d oro ed e' sicuramente piu ricco di lui, e che a differenza sua corre e si impegna come un ragazzino. Balotelli nel mio Milan avrebbe portato il borsone a Van Basten, a Weah e a Sheva. Due ritardi agli allenamenti in due giorni? Nel mio Milan avrebbe preso schiaffi da gente come Maldini, Desailly, Seba Rossi, Costacurta e Baresi."

Se fossero vere questa parole ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gira voce che abbia fatto l'occhiolino a perin dopo il rigore sbagliato, ci sono le immagini



Onestamente chissenefrega,si conoscono e ci sta.Fecero una roba del genere Julio Cesar ed Ibra.



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non ho aperto il topic perché non ho trovato una fonte (potrebbero essere inventate), ma avete letto le dichiarazioni che avrebbe rilasciato Boban su Balotelli?
> 
> "Balotelli? Smettiamola di parlare di questo Balotelli, in vita sua non ha fatto nulla, se non panchina ovunque. Lui sarà sempre più piccolo del Milan e il Milan sarà sempre più grande di lui. Il suo atteggiamento svogliato dimostra che proprio con il cervello non arriva a capire alcune cose, non capisce cosa vuol dire indossare quella maglia. Impari da Kakà, un ragazzo che ha vinto Champions, mondiale , pallone d oro ed e' sicuramente piu ricco di lui, e che a differenza sua corre e si impegna come un ragazzino. Balotelli nel mio Milan avrebbe portato il borsone a Van Basten, a Weah e a Sheva. Due ritardi agli allenamenti in due giorni? Nel mio Milan avrebbe preso schiaffi da gente come Maldini, Desailly, Seba Rossi, Costacurta e Baresi."
> 
> Se fossero vere questa parole ...



Spero con tutto il cuore che siano vere


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION] lo aveva detto che avremo finito per odiarlo...col senno di poi aveva ragione,è insopportabile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Novembre 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda non posso che augurargli di finire la carriera prematuramente.

Ha avuto dalla natura il dono del talento e del fisico, è stato un miracolato, eppure continua con questi atteggiamenti. Decesso immediato


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Novembre 2013)

Incredibile come gli abbiate già voltato le spalle per un periodo d'appannamento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da quando c'è stato tutto quel polverone mediatico su di lui non ci sta più con la testa, è evidente.



Fortuna che ci sono i tifosi a stargli vicini e a sostenerlo


----------



## 2515 (25 Novembre 2013)

E' strano però, se volesse sabotare la squadra avrebbe continuato a imbestialirsi per gli arbitri e il resto, nell'ultima partita a livello disciplinare è stato ottimo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Novembre 2013)

Quel montato di El Shaarawy l'ha portato sulla cattiva strada.


----------



## 2515 (25 Novembre 2013)

Se si comportasse con gli arbitri come l'ultima partita e fosse concentrato come contro il Napoli sarebbe un fenomeno.


----------



## CrisRs (25 Novembre 2013)

cioè ragazzi...ci si lamentava di pato, dicendo che era meglio il balo...con pato giocavamo in 11 perchè era in infermeria...con questo giochiamo in 10...se non in 10 contro 12, dato che i palloni li regala oltre che sbagliarli...fallo battere a kaka il rigore...via via...fuori questa mela marcia


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fortuna che ci sono i tifosi a stargli vicini e a sostenerlo



se mostrasse un atteggiamento diverso per i tifosi sarebbe più facile stargli vicino


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fortuna che ci sono i tifosi a stargli vicini e a sostenerlo



Non sostengo uno che non mi rispetta, un sopravvalutato e un montato.


----------



## Dexter (26 Novembre 2013)

Postate le immagini mentre è con Luigi di Supermario il videogioco,quelle che avete messo nel topic di Celtic Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2013)

Voglio un'esultanza polemica stasera


----------



## 666psycho (26 Novembre 2013)

io in balotelli ci credo e ci voglio credere, in questo periodo mi sta deludendo, ma tutto il milan mi sta deludendo. L ambiente non é sano, ci vuole un cambiamento. Sono sicuro che si riprenderà, bisogna sostenerlo! purtroppo non é circondato dalla gente giusta, parlo di raiola, quello uomo deve sparire dal calcio. Se stasera segna esulto solo per lui!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

Oggi fa 2 gol e fa il dito medio alla telecamera ahhaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2013)

Inizia bene,poi si spegne per un po' e segna un bel gol.
Netto e gradito miglioramento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

ottimo, deve essere solo la prima di una lunga serie


----------



## peppe75 (26 Novembre 2013)

un goal e tanto movimento....speriamo che si è sbloccato!


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2013)

Dopo il gol è cambiato anche nell'atteggiamento in campo. Speriamo bene


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Oggi gran bella partita di Mario.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

Tutte partite cosi e siamo apposto


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2013)

A livello disciplinare nelle ultime partite un miglioramento GIGANTESCO, pare proprio un'altra persona. Si impegnasse sempre come stasera sarebbe un trascinatore pazzesco, si è sacrificato molto ed è stato UMILE. Una volta tanto fa un'esultanza normale, VERA.
Balo continua così, ti prego, di Cassano ne basta uno all'italia e al milan.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2013)

Finalmente è tornato al gol!

Nessuna crisi isterica!!!

Nessun cartellino!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2013)

E' tutta una questione di cervello, se ce n'era bisogno stasera c'è stata la dimostrazione.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2013)

Primo tempo da 5. Ha iniziato così così anche il secondo, ma dopo il bel gol si è rianimato.
Non ha fatto sceneggiate, non ha simulato, non si è fatto ammonire e non ha protestato. Questa è una notizia.
Speriamo che questa partita sia il punto di partenza della stagione di Mario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2013)

basta un minimo di impegno e questo può decidere le partite da solo


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2013)

Toh guarda, quando non schizza via di testa è sempre tra i migliori.


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Ha fatto il 600imo gol del milan in competizioni UEFA..

TESTA BASSA E LAVORO, con Elsha e Honda insieme a Kakà dietro di lui può rendere come mai in vita sua.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

La cosa che mi fa arrabbiare è che se avesse il cervello non dico della sua etàa almeno di un 16enne sarebbe devastante


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

E' stato bravo oggi, i giocatori del Celtic sappiamo bene quanto siano aggressivi e fallosi, quali avversari migliori per fare le sue solite sceneggiate quindi...però lui è stato a dir poco perfetto, non ha reagito mai, e gliel'ha messa dove doveva mettergliela (ognuno poi decida dove  )


----------



## folletto (27 Novembre 2013)

Se gioca nel suo ruolo e pensa a metterla invece che a buttarsi non è poi così male


----------



## runner (27 Novembre 2013)

oggi ha giocato come sa fare


----------



## smallball (27 Novembre 2013)

finalmente si e' sbloccato


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Deve giocare con questa testa e in un 4-2-3-1!!! Libero di spaziare sul fronte offensivo e se arretra o si allarga lascia il posto per gli inserimenti di Kakà ed Elsha! Con Honda, Kakà ed Elsha dietro di lui può diventare devastante.


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Quello che mi ha sorpreso di balotelli è che non si sia tuffato nelle ultime due partite, normalmente l'avrebbe fatto, specie perché quelli del celtic sono molto duri con gli interventi, pensavo si sarebbe tuffato più di neymar, normalmente nell'azione dove è stato lanciato a rete da montolivo si sarebbe buttato.
La proporzione che tu hai giustamente proposto però non quadra perfettamente, perché Balotelli in TUTTE le partite giocate da quando è al milan si è sempre lamentato molto con gli arbitri, sia quando faceva bene sia quando faceva male, invece in questo caso è proprio stato zitto. Sia nella penultima partita dove ha fatto male sia in questa dove ha fatto bene. Secondo me Balotelli, a dispetto di quello che dichiara, non si fida molto delle sue capacità, per me ne sente il peso. Infatti troppe volte buttava azioni da gol buttandosi, quando bastava tirare in porta. Perché uno fa così? Perché non è sicuro di andare a rete, invece nei rigori era infallibile e quindi si sentiva più sicuro con quelli. Per me sbagliare il rigore con Reina prima e con quello con Perin è stata una vera e propria manna, ha capito che anche lui può sbagliare il rigore e quindi tuffarsi serve a poco, perché adesso non ha più niente a cui aggrapparsi, perché può fallire anche nel rigore. Adesso Balo che non ha più fiducia nei due modi di far gol che ha sempre avuto, su azione e calcio piazzato, può paradossalmente crescere. Per me è proprio in questo momento che gli va data tutta la fiducia possibile con INCORAGGIAMENTO forte, lui stesso deve rendersi conto che giocando così è molto meglio e soprattutto incontestabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> finalmente si e' sbloccato



Niente da aggiungere.


Partita normale, non è obbligatorio parlare sempre di lui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Se a qualcuno interessa, in questo momento è al Ristorante "Il Labirinto" di Brescia a strafogare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Live Ristorante Il Labirinto- Brescia


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Novembre 2013)

svelato il mistero del tweet: " This is the end".. Si riferiva alla fine della storia con Fanny Neguesha


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

Si vabè...solita testa calda...non mi importa cosa gli han detto,deve stare calmo...Comunque sta stufando alla squadra: Allegri s'è incavolato,Kakà voleva prenderlo a schiaffi e Birsa gli ha detto qualcosa in panchina...Comportamento che ha rovinato una partita discreta


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Purtroppo Mario è fatto cosi, non ci si può fare niente, non cambierà MAI!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

In miglioramento. Non è ancora quello dello scorso anno, ma i gol non possono che fargli bene.


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si vabè...solita testa calda...non mi importa cosa gli han detto,deve stare calmo...Comunque sta stufando alla squadra: Allegri s'è incavolato,Kakà voleva prenderlo a schiaffi e Birsa gli ha detto qualcosa in panchina...Comportamento che ha rovinato una partita discreta



Ma non sono affatto d'accordo! Non gli è nemmeno andato muso a muso, si è tenuto a un metro dicendogli che non doveva insultarlo con certe parole, per me ha fatto benissimo! C'è chi gli avrebbe staccato la testa a Spolli.
La sua partita è stata molto buona, con un arbitraggio decente il catania avrebbe giocato in 9 per due falli che si è procurato lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Dicembre 2013)

Bella la punizione ed una paio di giocate,ma deve essere coinvolto di più nelle azioni della squadra.


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma non sono affatto d'accordo! Non gli è nemmeno andato muso a muso, si è tenuto a un metro dicendogli che non doveva insultarlo con certe parole, per me ha fatto benissimo! C'è chi gli avrebbe staccato la testa a Spolli.
> La sua partita è stata molto buona, con un arbitraggio decente il catania avrebbe giocato in 9 per due falli che si è procurato lui.


Vabè ma se non lo tenevano gli rompeva la testa,è rimasto a un metro perchè i giocatori han fatto un muro. La prestazione è stata da 6,s'è buttato un paio di volte al solito e ha sbagliato il gol di testa,oltre all'azione a tu per tu col portiere dove poteva far meglio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi malissimo.


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vabè ma se non lo tenevano gli rompeva la testa,è rimasto a un metro perchè i giocatori han fatto un muro. La prestazione è stata da 6,s'è buttato un paio di volte al solito e ha sbagliato il gol di testa,oltre all'azione a tu per tu col portiere dove poteva far meglio.



di testa ha tirato saltando all'indietro, è quasi impossibile fare un bel colpo di testa, almeno con la sua altezza. Nel suo caso se avesse stoppato di petto avrebbe fatto meglio.
A tu per tu col portiere l'ha parato col piede sinistro eh.

E' stato anche molto poco coinvolto nelle azioni della squadra, ma di fatto la partita l'ha svoltata lui.

E guarda che non gli hanno fatto da muro, la seconda volta gli è andato davanti da solo e si è fermato, ci sono tantissimi giocatori di colore che avrebbero fatto molto peggio, anche constant e boateng.


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2013)

Male, male, male

In più dimostra per l'ennesima volta di avere un cervello limitante


----------



## Morghot (1 Dicembre 2013)

Da quanto ho visto sè magnato un paio di gol, però uno l'ha fatto quindi basta quello


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Male, male, male
> 
> In più dimostra per l'ennesima volta di avere un cervello limitante


Tu lo sai che non c'è un giocatore al mondo che non si incavola per insulto simile vero??
1) Non si è fatto ammonire
2) non è andato muso a muso né alzato le mani
3) non è passato dalla parte del torto e ha fatto "energicamente" capire perché era arrabbiato, invece di concentrare tutto sulla sua reazione

Poi ha preso due falli da rosso, sul fallo non fischiato ha avuto una reazione normalissima, normalmente si sarebbe incavolato con l'arbitro enormemente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2013)

I calciatori che dividono sono sempre stati i miei preferiti

Mi godo sti ultimi gol prima dell'addio e dell'oblio che ci aspetta


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Tu lo sai che non c'è un giocatore al mondo che non si incavola per insulto simile vero??
> 1) Non si è fatto ammonire
> 2) non è andato muso a muso né alzato le mani
> 3) non è passato dalla parte del torto e ha fatto "energicamente" capire perché era arrabbiato, invece di concentrare tutto sulla sua reazione
> ...



1) Rizzoli poteva benissimo ammonirli entrambi
2) Non è andato muso a muso? Ma cosa
3) Concordo, come dovrebbero fare le persone normali

Normalmente si sarebbe incavolato enormemente perché è un poveraccio. Non è che bisogna lodare il fatto che si comporti come una persona civile


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> 1) Rizzoli poteva benissimo ammonirli entrambi
> 2) Non è andato muso a muso? Ma cosa
> 3) Concordo, come dovrebbero fare le persone normali
> 
> Normalmente si sarebbe incavolato enormemente perché è un poveraccio. Non è che bisogna lodare il fatto che si comporti come una persona civile



2) si è tenuto a un metro di distanza limitandosi ad alzare l'indice dicendo di non dirgli certe cose.

Io non lodo il suo comportamento ma sono solidale con lui, sono 3 partite che disciplinarmente è impeccabile e nonostante falli duri subìti è rimasto calmo, arrabbiandosi per l'unica cosa che valesse la pena arrabbiarsi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi solo la rete, Spolli ai ai non ci sei riuscito a farlo sbattere fuori VERGOGNA!


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Dicembre 2013)

Su di lui non cambio assolutamente idea invece.
Ha fatto solo il gol (su regalo della barriera e di Andujar), per il resto non ha fatto niente.


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Su di lui non cambio assolutamente idea invece.
> Ha fatto solo il gol (su regalo della barriera e di Andujar), per il resto non ha fatto niente.


due falli da rosso presi no eh? Non ha fatto molto altro perché non gli arrivava neanche il pallone!

A livello disciplinare è un altro giocatore FINORA, di questo sono contentissimo. Finalmente ESULTA quando segna.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2013)

A me è piaciuto.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> due falli da rosso presi no eh? Non ha fatto molto altro perché non gli arrivava neanche il pallone!
> 
> A livello disciplinare è un altro giocatore FINORA, di questo sono contentissimo. Finalmente ESULTA quando segna.



La normalità sarebbe questa eh.
Io trovo Balotelli un giocatore più ordinario che straordinario, comunque oggi col gol fatto ha giocato da 6, IMHO.


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La normalità sarebbe questa eh.
> Io trovo Balotelli un giocatore più ordinario che straordinario, comunque oggi col gol fatto ha giocato da 6, IMHO.



Balotelli se vuole diventare un giocatore straordinario ha bisogno della NORMALITA'. E' questo il punto. Tutti gli chiedo l'impeccabilità, lui prima deve diventare un giocatore normale a livello disciplinare, una volta fatto questo potrà davvero esprimere il suo vero potenziale da calciatore. Balo può diventare un calciatore straordinario se diventerà disciplinarmente ordinario. Invece finora è stato il suo comportarsi in modo diverso che lo ha portato ad essere troppo poco rispetto a quello che potrebbe essere.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli se vuole diventare un giocatore straordinario ha bisogno della NORMALITA'. E' questo il punto. Tutti gli chiedo l'impeccabilità, lui prima deve diventare un giocatore normale a livello disciplinare, una volta fatto questo potrà davvero esprimere il suo vero potenziale da calciatore. Balo può diventare un calciatore straordinario se diventerà disciplinarmente ordinario. Invece finora è stato il suo comportarsi in modo diverso che lo ha portato ad essere troppo poco rispetto a quello che potrebbe essere.



Sì, concordo. Ma oggi ha fatto una partita assolutamente normale.
Ma io metterei la firma per avere un giocatore assolutamente normale che segni quasi in ogni partita senza fare sceneggiate, cercare simulazioni, ecc...


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì, concordo. Ma oggi ha fatto una partita assolutamente normale.
> Ma io metterei la firma per avere un giocatore assolutamente normale che segni quasi in ogni partita senza fare sceneggiate, cercare simulazioni, ecc...



Appunto, ma questa partita è stata anche uno strazio eh, nel primo tempo era impossibile per Balo fare di meglio, non riuscivamo mai a superare il centrocampo! Poi l'ho visto di nuovo subito dopo il gol andare a pressare, gesto dal quale è nato il fallo del rosso a Tachcoso. Balo è un ragazzo della sua età, quando segna si toglie un peso e gioca meglio, più ben disposto. Le differenze?

Prima faceva altrettanto dopo il gol, ma prima simulava e si lamentava, oltre a camminare.
Adesso sta tranquillo, si muove, gioca coi compagni e prende falli stando zitto, senza simulare.

E' proprio la normalità, questa normalità, che gli serve per diventare un giocatore straordinario.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

gran gol e bella prestazione, ma una cavolata deve sempre farla...bene, ma deve continuare così


----------



## iceman. (1 Dicembre 2013)

Vendiamolo


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2013)

grande punizione,decisivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2013)

grandissima prestazione, ma deve farsi perdonare per il brutto inizio


----------



## 2515 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Che razza di potenza...


----------



## peppe75 (7 Dicembre 2013)

se si rende di essere un gran giocatore è fortissimo almeno in italia..che punizione!


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2013)

La traversa sta ancora tremando peccato non sia entrata, oggi ha giocato solo lui ha tirato solo lui, grande rete la 2° ehhh ma vendiamolo .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Deve farne 20 da qui fino alla fine della stagione per farsi perdonare i primi tre mesi scandalosi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Dicembre 2013)

Lo ricordavo più scarso


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Deve farne 20 da qui fino alla fine della stagione per farsi perdonare i primi tre mesi scandalosi.



se continua cosi ne può fare 35 come ti dicevo io nella tua firma


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2013)

Bellissimi gli ultimi due tiri.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (7 Dicembre 2013)

quando si impegna fa cose incredibili, peccato ciò accada una volta ogni morte di papa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se continua cosi ne può fare 35 come ti dicevo io nella tua firma


 ogni tanto me la rileggo, fa troppo ridere...


----------



## 2515 (7 Dicembre 2013)

La punizione non ho nemmeno visto la palla entrare, quando ha preso la traversa mi stavo strozzando, ero là a dire "sfonda la porta!!". Come ha colpito la palla lì è davvero impressionante, ha scavalcato il portiere scendendo di colpo.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque c'è da dire che a parte qualche lampo ha giocato una partita cosi cosi, poco presente! Detto questo se fa 2 gol e mezzo a partita a me va benone.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2013)

se entrava il tiro che ha preso la traversa...comunque sia può fare di più,certo se poi attorno ha kakà che non è in giornata elsha mezzo rotto,birsa e niang non può fare molto di meglio....continuasse così


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Dicembre 2013)

Credo che gli avversari dopo questa prestazione cominceranno a provocarlo ancora più di prima.
E' forse una delle poche volte che in Italia trova difensori che tutto sommato non lo provocano e non compiono fallacci e tira fuori questa prestazione...non è un caso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi non ho nulla da dirgli, però deve avere continuità.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi molto bene. Bravo. Sempre così


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Dicembre 2013)

seconda partita decente della stagione, direi che era ora

ora continuità


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Dicembre 2013)

Bravissimo Mario oggi.
Deve migliorare nel dialogo con i compagni, ma non gliene faccio una colpa oggi perché non è facile farlo quando si ha mummie accanto a sé.
Ha dei colpi pazzeschi, fenomenali (questi li ho sempre riconosciuti), oggi ha pareggiato la partita praticamente da solo, ma mi aspetto la continuità.


----------



## smallball (7 Dicembre 2013)

decisivo


----------



## prebozzio (7 Dicembre 2013)

Oltre gol e alla traversa clamorosa, due giocate spettacolari con l'azione personale con assist per Kakà e la fuga con tiro su cui Bardi si è superato (ma Mario poteva concludere meglio). Forza Mario.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

Dopo sta prestazione il prezzo sarà salito, vendiamoloooo !!!1111


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ottima prestazione, giocasse sempre cosi.


----------



## folletto (8 Dicembre 2013)

Senza sta testa matta non eravamo neanche in doppia cifra, manco 10 punti avevamo.......da vendere assolutamente a gennaio per riassaporare l'emozione della serie B


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Senza sta testa matta non eravamo neanche in doppia cifra, manco 10 punti avevamo.......da vendere assolutamente a gennaio per riassaporare l'emozione della serie B



avrà fatto un partitone ieri, ma i fatti dicono che 6 dei nostri punti sono targati birsa


----------



## folletto (8 Dicembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> avrà fatto un partitone ieri, ma i fatti dicono che 6 dei nostri punti sono targati birsa



E nessun punto è targato Balotelli?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E nessun punto è targato Balotelli?



Balotelli ha portato 2 punti.


----------



## folletto (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ah già, contano solo i gol ed il calcio è matematica.........Ok, diciamo che ha contato meno di Birsa allora. Senza sto mezzo decerebrato davanti siamo zero o giù di lì.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ah già, contano solo i gol ed il calcio è matematica.........Ok, diciamo che ha contato meno di Birsa allora. Senza sto mezzo decerebrato davanti siamo zero o giù di lì.


Hai ragione sul fatto che Balotelli non bisognerebbe venderlo già a Gennaio, ma se siamo arrivati in doppia cifra è merito di Birsa, incredibile, ma vero.


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Dicembre 2013)

Questo è un giocatore sopra la media e ha fatto 9 goal stagionali.
Continuiamoci a lamentare, daje super mario.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

In questo momento sta pirleggiando su FB con un amico


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Grandissima partita questa sera


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Partita da leader e campione, grande Mario.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Partita da campione


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Grandissima partita, mai avrei pensato di vedere Balotelli in un'azione con palla in movimento entrare nella nostra area di rigore per recuperare palla. Abnegazione, falli presi e testa giusta. Questo da quando ha smesso di azzeccare i rigori ha cambiato completamente modo di giocare, sta avendo una continuità di testa che l'anno scorso nemmeno ha avuto nonostante le prestazioni e i punti importanti che ci ha portato.

Finalmente si inizia a vedere il Balotelli di cui Mancini parla da 6 anni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Finalmente il Balotelli che vogliamo vedere, pure a sacrificarsi era ora


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Finalmente UN GRANDE Balotelli questa sera. Bravissimo.


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ringrazio profondamente Reina e Perin (già che ci siamo, prendiamo quest'ultimo per ringraziarloXD), da quando Balo ha capito di non essere invincibile al dischetto, ha smesso con le sceneggiate e lotta su ogni palla.

Sta dimostrando quello che ho sempre pensato: i rigori sono il suo limite. Ecco perché si buttava anche quando poteva tirare, lui aveva PAURA di sbagliare. Adesso che sa di non avere alternative comode, gioca come tutti vogliono, INDEMONIATO.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi benissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2013)

Meglio questa prestazione che quella con i due gol.
Perchè stavolta si è anche sacrificato, ed è questo il lato che fino ad ora non si era mai visto.

Serve continuità ora... troppe volte ho visto Balotelli ricadere negli stessi errori, la sua testa è davvero strana.
Ma oggi molto bene.


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2013)

Partita 9,5. Non dico da dieci perché ha fatto un fallo da rosso, fortunatamente graziato da Webb.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Anche questa sera ha mostrato i suoi difetti che probabilmente non affinerà mai per colpa di quella testaccia.
Detto ciò, per quanto mi riguarda è stata la sua migliore prestazione da quando è al Milan.
Nel primo tempo non mi è affatto piaciuto, è caduto nella trappola di quel viscido danese, ma nel secondo tempo si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle e si è sacrificato anche in fase difensiva (forse per la prima volta in rossonero).
Bravo Mario


----------



## DannySa (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sembrava Ibra..


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2013)

Grande prova di balo! continua cosi!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Dicembre 2013)

Quando decide di usare il cervello è uno dei giocatori più decisivi del mondo. Adesso resta capire quando lo spegnerà di nuovo.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ieri bene, continui cosi, deve farne ancora molte di partite del genere per dimostrare di essere un campione.


----------



## Dave (12 Dicembre 2013)

Se non c'èra lui a prendere i lanci lunghi e a farsi fare fallo dubito c'è l'avremmo fatta.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eroico ieri sera. Però un paio di volte, nella trequarti difensiva, avrei preferito scaricasse palla a un compagno.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Eroico ieri sera. Però un paio di volte, nella trequarti difensiva, avrei preferito scaricasse palla a un compagno.




Eroico si...ma ahimè sempre testa bacata, l'entrata sul figliolo di Danny Blind è stata da fessi, per fortuna Webb ha lasciato correre...comunque le ultime due gare bene bene...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sembrava Ibra..



nel primo derby vinto 1-0 con il suo rigore...

grandissimo mario,lo vorrei vedere sempre così!


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eroico si...ma ahimè sempre testa bacata, l'entrata sul figliolo di Danny Blind è stata da fessi, per fortuna Webb ha lasciato correre...comunque le ultime due gare bene bene...



Se Montolivo non fosse stato espulso, sarebbe stato cacciato al 100% e ora staremmo dicendo le solite cose sul suo conto 
L'atteggiamento del secondo tempo comunque mi è piaciuto moltissimo.


----------



## runner (13 Dicembre 2013)

adesso che sta bene fisicamente e si è tolta sta storia della qualificazione della nazionale sta giocando benissimo!!

lo adoro


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## andre (13 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che cappello orrendo è? Poi mette anche le lentine


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


>


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2013)

Non so cosa è peggio tra le lenti ed il cappello


----------



## giovanni88 (13 Dicembre 2013)

di sto passo fa la fine di un suo illustre predecessore


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho parole


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2013)

Il giocatore simbolo del Milan!


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> di sto passo fa la fine di un suo illustre predecessore



anche se non e piu un giocatore del milan non puoi immaginare la rabbia che ho quando vedo le sue foto di bimbominkia


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Dicembre 2013)

Senza di lui non siamo niente, fatevene una ragione.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


>




Noooo le lenti colorate non si possono vedere...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Dicembre 2013)

Il cappello è orrendo a dir poco


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sono tre partite che gioca bene ma ho paura che sto balotelli sarà un flop..non vedo niente del futuro campione mi dispiace


Concordo sul cappello


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Dicembre 2013)

boh se dobbiamo criticarlo anche per questo...tanto è vero che su twitter ha scritto:"Che ne pensate? ahahah"

non c'è niente di male,la cosa è avvenuta ad allenamenti finiti.
E poi anche io ho le lenti dello sharingan e dell'hollow di bleach


----------



## mandraghe (14 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Noooo le lenti colorate non si possono vedere...



Perchè tutto il resto si?

Il catenone da tamarro, l'orecchino alla Miccoli, il cappello molto sobrio, vanno bene  

se un mio amico e/o parente si vestisse così andrei lì vicino e gli tirerei due schiaffi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque è da dire che tamarri simili il Milan non li ha mai avuti negli anni belli che furono.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Fanno veramente strano!!!


----------



## arcanum (14 Dicembre 2013)

E' semplicemente figlio dei nostri tempi (pessimi), i paragoni col passato non si possono fare.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2013)

Mi immagino Baresi o Maldini vestiti così in giro per Milano 

Appena vedevi (e vedi) Baresi e Maldini capisci subito che sono persone serie...appena vedi Balo capisci subito che tipo di serietà possa avere...la serietà dei ********


----------



## O Animal (16 Dicembre 2013)

L'uomo in meno...


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> L'uomo in meno...



ma per favore, non gli danno un pallone! Quando ha avuto palla l'ha sempre tenuta bene. Stanno giocando solo su Kakà che oggi non c'è!


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

Dai Mario tira fuori un pò di voglia però, con l'Ajax ne aveva e ci ha trascinato, stasera sta camminando in mezzo al campo!


----------



## O Animal (16 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ma per favore, non gli danno un pallone! Quando ha avuto palla l'ha sempre tenuta bene. Stanno giocando solo su Kakà che oggi non c'è!



Beh diciamo che se stai a ciondolare per 45 minuti dove non passa nemmeno una mosca è dura entrare nel gioco... Non ha mai difeso né attaccato, gli elogi di mercoledì gli hanno fatto male, con questo non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia..


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Mario fai qualcosa tu altrimenti so cavoli!


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che se stai a ciondolare per 45 minuti dove non passa nemmeno una mosca è dura entrare nel gioco... Non ha mai difeso né attaccato, gli elogi di mercoledì gli hanno fatto male, con questo non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia..



Dove deve stare? Diktat presidenziale che deve stare in area di rigore, prenditela con quello che paga. Se anche Mario sta in difesa allora mettiamogli pure il tappeto, tutti i giocatori dietro la linea della palla con la roma significa perdere la partita. Lui deve fare da riferimento davanti e far salire la squadra.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che se stai a ciondolare per 45 minuti dove non passa nemmeno una mosca è dura entrare nel gioco... Non ha mai difeso né attaccato, gli elogi di mercoledì gli hanno fatto male, con questo non bisogna mai abbassare la guardia..


Ma in quale gioco deve entrare? Lui e Kakà non sembrano in serata, ma stiamo giocando da cani in avanti. Giochiamo a 30 metri dalla porta, Muntari la tira avanti a caso ed al massimo abbozziamo qualche contropiede confusionario. Come si può creare un'azione da gol così?


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2013)

Il nuovo Ibra


----------



## Canonista (16 Dicembre 2013)

Se stasera avesse spaccato la faccia a qualcuno non gli avrei detto niente.

Peccato che ha giocato abbastanza male...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Finché non si comporta male sono disposto a portare pazienza. Oggi non ha giocato bene, ma è anche stato sempre servito male, anche nella clamorosa occasione finale


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2013)

Se questo avesse un cervello sarebbe davvero il nuovo Ibra.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ha giocato bene fino al tiro del 92esimo.

Ogni volta che apre bocca è un giallo a caso però.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Finché non si comporta male sono disposto a portare pazienza. Oggi non ha giocato bene, ma è anche stato sempre servito male, anche nella clamorosa occasione finale



Non scherziamo dai, alla fine era stato servito come dio comanda. Dai quella palla ad Ibra, spacca la porta. Questa è la verità, se arrivi la con la testa sulle nuvole senza cattiveria ne concentrazione questi sono i risultati. 

Ridatemi Zlatan, campione vero!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera ha deciso che non doveva giocare, è cosi Balotelli. Va a come gli dice la testa.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Dicembre 2013)

Visto che è stato scritto tempo fa, oggi chiedo, ironicamente: ma se ci fosse stato matri al suo posto alla fine avrebbe sbagliato quel tiro ?  sono ironico, ma fa capire quanto questo giocatore sia inutile finchè al talento non abbina determinazione e impegno...oltre che umiltà.


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ibra è uno degli attaccanti più forti del 2000,Balotelli in questo momento è più scarso di Aguero,Luis Suarez ed un altra decina di giocatori. Finchè lui è convinto di essere al livello di Messi e Ronaldo siamo tutti contenti. Per me al momento è al livello della Cagnotto al massimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2013)

Mannaggia potevamo vincere se la metteva dentro :S, rivoglio il Mario delle partite precedenti grazie


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi non bene, con tanto di gol divorato. Non è (ancora?) un giocatore che fa la differenza.


----------



## Nivre (16 Dicembre 2013)

Delusione totale!


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2013)

Io son convinto anche che la NON concorrenza non gli faccia bene. Ha il posto assicurato,al Milan e in Nazionale. Non va bene...


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io son convinto anche che la NON concorrenza non gli faccia bene. Ha il posto assicurato,al Milan e in Nazionale. Non va bene...



Ogni volta che ha avuto concorrenza questo ragazzo ha fatto una sola ed unica cosa. Chiesto la cessione.


----------



## Dexter (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che ha avuto concorrenza questo ragazzo ha fatto una sola ed unica cosa. Chiesto la cessione.


Hai ragione anche tu...Mah,ho sempre più dubbi su sto ragazzo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo dai, alla fine era stato servito come dio comanda. Dai quella palla ad Ibra, spacca la porta. Questa è la verità, se arrivi la con la testa sulle nuvole senza cattiveria ne concentrazione questi sono i risultati.
> 
> Ridatemi Zlatan, campione vero!



La palla di Montolivo non era giusta sulla corsa: lì si vede la differenza tra un trequartista ed un mediano

Questo non significa che non dovesse segnare eh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2013)

Gol sbagliato che pesa tantissimo ma io nelle ultime partite lo sto vedendo molto meglio.


----------



## Belfast Boy (16 Dicembre 2013)

A prescindere da tutto, e dico veramente tutto. Troppi gialli per un attaccante, veramente troppi. La cosa diviene penalizzante a prescindere soprattutto per la squadra.


----------



## Frikez (16 Dicembre 2013)

Non è un giocatore su cui fare affidamento, certe partite le gioca da 8 (poche a dire il vero) le restanti da 4..basterebbe che giocasse sempre da 7..oggi poi era sempre per terra ed era nervosissimo bah.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La palla di Montolivo non era giusta sulla corsa: lì si vede la differenza tra un trequartista ed un mediano
> 
> Questo non significa che non dovesse segnare eh



La palla non cantava e suonava, ma andava buttata nel sacco senza se e senza ma. Perchè quello che differenzia il campione è proprio il fare la differenza nelle grandi partite. Van Basten, Sheva, Ibra l'avrebbero buttata dentro senza se e senza ma. 

Inutile che mi danni l'anima, Mario non ha voglia di diventare un fuoriclasse.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La palla non cantava e suonava, ma andava buttata nel sacco senza se e senza ma. Perchè quello che differenzia il campione è proprio il fare la differenza nelle grandi partite. Van Basten, Sheva, Ibra l'avrebbero buttata dentro senza se e senza ma.
> 
> Inutile che mi danni l'anima, Mario non ha voglia di diventare un fuoriclasse.



E' quello che ho detto io


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile che mi danni l'anima, Mario non ha voglia di diventare un fuoriclasse.



Ma perché dovrebbe,del resto? Mario ha smesso di interessarsi con continuità al calcio giocato da un bel po',lui dà più importanza a tutto il contorno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

E' entrato in diffida? No perchè cosi gia so quale partita non giocherà.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La palla non cantava e suonava, ma andava buttata nel sacco senza se e senza ma. Perchè quello che differenzia il campione è proprio il fare la differenza nelle grandi partite. Van Basten, Sheva, Ibra l'avrebbero buttata dentro senza se e senza ma.
> 
> Inutile che mi danni l'anima, Mario non ha voglia di diventare un fuoriclasse.



Ragionevole.

Però ripeto, nutro ancora qualche speranza. Anche Ibra appena arrivato alla Juve dava questa impressione, poi ha avuto la fortuna di essere allenato da Capello (quello vero).


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ragionevole.
> 
> Però ripeto, nutro ancora qualche speranza. Anche Ibra appena arrivato alla Juve dava questa impressione, poi ha avuto la fortuna di essere allenato da Capello (quello vero).



Ibra ha sostanziali differenze caratteriali rispetto a Mario. Lo svedese diceva di voler diventare il numero uno al mondo, le parole diventavano fatti perchè in allenamento dava tutto per migliorare ed in campo aveva fame. Con gli anni se non è diventato il numero 1 poco ci manca. 

Mario da anni parla di pallone d'oro, ma i fatti dove sono? Dicono si alleni svogliato, in campo gioca quando ne ha voglia. Questo atteggiamento non ti porta ad esser uno dei più forti, il solo talento non gli basterà. 

Cassano 2.0

Le speranze sono morte ormai.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ibra ha sostanziali differenze caratteriali rispetto a Mario. Lo svedese diceva di voler diventare il numero uno al mondo, le parole diventavano fatti perchè in allenamento dava tutto per migliorare ed in campo aveva fame. Con gli anni se non è diventato il numero 1 poco ci manca.
> 
> Mario da anni parla di pallone d'oro, ma i fatti dove sono? Dicono si alleni svogliato, in campo gioca quando ne ha voglia. Questo atteggiamento non ti porta ad esser uno dei più forti, il solo talento non gli basterà.
> 
> ...



Sì ovvio, però lasciavo intendere che gli darei un'ultima possibilità l'anno prossimo con un allenatore serio, legittimato in toto dalla proprietà, di carattere. Se così non fosse è irrecuperabile definitivamente. A 23 anni si può ancora intervenire.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

Anche a 25, 26 o 28 anni un calciatore può migliorare. Ma ci dev'essere un presupposto, lo deve volere. E non riesco ad intravedere in Mario la voglia di diventare il migliore.


----------



## O Animal (17 Dicembre 2013)

Partitaccia però grande assist a Muntari, mezzo gol è suo...


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Riuscirà prima o poi a mettere insieme 3 partite consecutive giocate bene?
Aldilà del gol sbagliato nel finale (errore pesante però) è ritornato il solito Mario supponente.
Spero si riscatti nel derby.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ma infatti è proprio un problema di continuità! Non puoi fare una grande partita con l'Ajax e puntualmente camminare tre giorni dopo. Ieri Balotelli ha corso gli ultimi 15 minuti! Ha sbagliato 2-3 tiri che uno con le capacità di Mario non può ciccare cosi! E per me è tutto un problema di testa.


----------



## Gas (17 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gol sbagliato che pesa tantissimo ma io nelle ultime partite lo sto vedendo molto meglio.



Si anche io che non lo apprezzo ammetto che nelle ultime partite ha fatto meglio del solito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

A quanto pare ha firmato con la Puma


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo che oggi cacci la scienza.


----------



## Djici (22 Dicembre 2013)

questa e la sua partita.
e il momento di dimostrare che e un fenomeno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Vediamo di che pasta è fatto. Ultimamente sotto il profilo del comportamento sta andando sensibilmente meglio

Adesso i gol pesanti. E voglio l'ignoranza brutta cattiva


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sembrava strano che finisse un derby senza cartellini.


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2013)

Palacio,Tevez e Rossi ad oggi sono molto più decisivi con le giocate. Questo non segna su azione neanche per sbaglio.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera con me ha chiuso. Non vale un frammento di unghia di Ibra.


----------



## colcuoresivince (22 Dicembre 2013)

lui si tuffa invece di entrare in area e linter riparte con l'azione del gol, vendiamolo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Zero.

Ennesima dimostrazione che non è un Campione né un Fenomeno. E' un buon attaccante pompato


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2013)

via


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Cinque minuti dalla fine.Balotelli punta Jesus,riesce a saltarlo al limite dell'area,ma preferisce buttarsi invece di puntare la porta.L'arbitro non fischia e l'Inter va a fare gol.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

E' facile fare le grandi partite contro l'AJAX, limitandosi a tenere palla (avessi detto Real Madrid). E' stato l'uomo che ha creato più occasioni, ma le palle gol sono inutili se non le sfrutti mettendo la palla in rete.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Segna contro Livorno e Catania, non vale più di Toni, Paulinho o Denis, questa è la verità. C'ha il nome, la Ferrari mimetica, la copertina del Time e s'è bombato la Fico, questo è Balotelli signori miei, non altro.


----------



## Gk79 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Finchè avremo mezzi uomini in campo (balotelli) non faremo niente di più diquello che abbiamo fatto oggi


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi mario si è mangiato molte occasioni oltre ad aver sbagliato un passaggio che metteva poli in porta, direi che il suo 4 in pagella se lo prende, ed è uno dei tanti di questa stagione...deludente, molto deludente...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

*Balo su Twitter: Buon natale e buon anno a tutti all arbitro anche. Merry christmas and happy new year to everybody and the referee too .*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Balo su Twitter: Buon natale e buon anno a tutti all arbitro anche. Merry christmas and happy new year to everybody and the referee too .*



Deve vergognarsi di esistere 'sto ignorante


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sta sempre a terra......


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Balo su Twitter: Buon natale e buon anno a tutti all arbitro anche. Merry christmas and happy new year to everybody and the referee too .*


Ma vada a lavorare.


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2013)

Cosa avrebbe in più di Negredo,Soldado,Mandzukic,Torres,Llorente e sta gente qui? Boh


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ci dovrebbe trascinare, ma non ce la fa, di testa.


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe in più di Negredo,Soldado,Mandzukic,Torres,Llorente e sta gente qui? Boh



Niente secondo me, ha dei colpi ma li esplode troppo raramente e non incide mai (parlo di partite di club), per cui...


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Cassano 2.0


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Balo su Twitter: Buon natale e buon anno a tutti all arbitro anche. Merry christmas and happy new year to everybody and the referee too .*



questo c'ha la segatura in testa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2013)

I social network vanno TOLTI dalle mani dei giocatori, specialmente di quelli meno intelligenti.
Poi scrivono lo stesso, ma almeno eliminate i profili ufficiali.
Se non lo capiscono, che la società si arrangi e ne paghi le conseguenze.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ha segnato gli stessi gol di PAULINHO.
Non è un trascinatore. Forse mai lo sarà.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I social network vanno TOLTI dalle mani dei giocatori, specialmente di quelli meno intelligenti.
> Poi scrivono lo stesso, ma almeno eliminate i profili ufficiali.
> Se non lo capiscono, che la società si arrangi e ne paghi le conseguenze.



Una società serie li dovrebbe bandire, punto. 

Alonso alla Ferrari non li può più usare. 

Con tutti i soldi che prendono capirai che sacrificio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Dicembre 2013)

A giugno ti aiuto a preparare le valigie montato...


----------



## shader (23 Dicembre 2013)

Presuntuoso, mi innervosisce ogni volta che prende palla. Cerca SEMPRE il numero o si lascia cadere.
E' uno di quei giocatori che non riuscirò mai ad amare


----------



## Belfast Boy (23 Dicembre 2013)

Va beh...ora prendersela coi Social Network dichiarando di vietarli mi pare un'esagerazione. Twitter l'hanno usato e usano tutt'ora praticamente tutti i PRO dell'NBA e a seguire NFL, MLB ecc. Il problema sta qui in Europa che si enfatizza troppo ogni ****** scritta in qualche carattere da un qualsiasi giocatore. Se preferite le interviste preconfezionate mi sta bene, ma dare la colpa ai social quando FIOR di PROFESSIONISTI li utilizzano dagli albori oltreoceano con stipendi che farebbero impallidire i Balotelli vari mi sembra un pretesto e basta.
Il fatto è che in USA han cominciato ad usarli per stare vicino ai tifosi, qui in Italia sono arrivati tardi e con pregiudiziali...ma non facciamone una colpa al singolo, semmai è il pensiero troppo indirizzato da quel paio di giornalacci obsoleti e MORENTI che li han conosciuti tardivamente e non sanno come gestirli...


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Gli auguro di tutto cuore una carriera peggiore di quella di Cassano.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Dicembre 2013)

non andrei giu' così duro con balotelli stasera.Era difficile per lui,contro un'inter che praticamente ha fatto la fase difensiva con 8 giocatori(difesa piu' a 5 che a 3 e 3 mastini a centrocampo),con la scarsa collaborazione di un kakà in evidente debito d'ossigeno e di un saponara spaesato e lanciato allo sbaraglio...


----------



## Livestrong (23 Dicembre 2013)

Se la prende SEMPRE per le STESSE cose. È un libro aperto per i difensori che lo provocano ormai. Iniziano ad innervosirlo dal fischio d'avvio e lui si lascia condizionare pesantemente. Stasera poi vabbé, aveva pure uno stadio intero contro di lui. È un ragazzino ancora per certi versi, non ha ancora piena padronanza delle proprie facoltà tecniche ma sopratutto mentali. È l'unico giocatore decente che abbiamo però, se non aspettiamo lui chi possiamo aspettare? Matri?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> non andrei giu' così duro con balotelli stasera.Era difficile per lui,contro un'inter che praticamente ha fatto la fase difensiva con 8 giocatori(difesa piu' a 5 che a 3 e 3 mastini a centrocampo),con la scarsa collaborazione di un kakà in evidente debito d'ossigeno e di un saponara spaesato e lanciato allo sbaraglio...



Palacio ha giocato da solo per 95 minuti


----------



## O Animal (23 Dicembre 2013)

Calma ragazzi, calma... questo è il miglior giocatore che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Gas (23 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi, calma... questo è il miglior giocatore che abbiamo in rosa.



Opinione o numeri tuoi sui cui non concordo, per me Balotelli non è il migliore in rosa e con un attaccante top al posto suo la squadra farebbe meglio.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Dicembre 2013)

Non venderei Balotelli perché so che le prospettive poi sarebbero pessime (chi prenderemmo? Adebayor probabilmente).
Ma questo non vuol dire che non debba essere criticato e che, qualora ci fosse la possiblità di portare a casa in grande attaccante, non sarebbe da vendere.
Ad esempio Tevez gli dà le piste, come pure Giuseppe Rossi (attaccante che avrei voluto più di tutti lo scorso gennaio).


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Pensa solo alle belinate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pensa solo alle belinate.




Assurdo. Ma poi perchè sto fatto? Non si era lasciato con Fanny?


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Il nostro miglior giocatore è un ragazzo di 23 anni con la testa di un dodicenne


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il nostro miglior giocatore è un ragazzo di 23 anni con la testa di un dodicenne



Sul fatto che sia il miglior giocatore anche in questo Milan ho seri dubbi.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dubito che lo faccia, ma dovrebbe capire che l'occasione che gli sta dando il Milan quest'anno è d'oro! Fino ad adesso mai era stato titolare 38 giornate su 38 a prescindere, mai gli era stata data la possibilità di essere un trascinatore, mai la possibilità di stare così in vetrina. Deve capire che il suo compito è cercare di essere decisivo in ogni partita, lui è la stella della squadra. Spero che da gennaio gli entri in testa.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Assurdo. Ma poi perchè sto fatto? Non si era lasciato con Fanny?



no, si sono rimessi assieme.


----------



## Hammer (23 Dicembre 2013)

Limitato cerebralmente


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2013)

Finito allenamento ho fatto un salto al Milan Club, il derby ieri l'ho visto a casa e non li, il barista mi fa:

"Ma quel Balotelli che sport fa? Lotta libera contro gli avversari? Passa i 90 minuti a voler dimostrare di esser singolarmente un fenomeno! Ha rotto le balle dai!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2013)

Solo a me inizia ad irritare ???


----------



## Dexter (24 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che sia il miglior giocatore anche in questo Milan ho seri dubbi.


Ad oggi è ai livelli di El Shaarawy e De Sciglio,un ragazzotto con talento e niente più. Inutile che mi veniate a ricordare i due gol alla Germania,è la prima punta titolare della nazionale,dovrà pur segnare ogni tanto.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è ai livelli di El Shaarawy e De Sciglio,un ragazzotto con talento e niente più. Inutile che mi veniate a ricordare i due gol alla Germania,è la prima punta titolare della nazionale,dovrà pur segnare ogni tanto.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo e ha 2 anni in più rispetto agli altri 2 con 4/5 anni di carriera già alle spalle.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è ai livelli di El Shaarawy e De Sciglio,un ragazzotto con talento e niente più. Inutile che mi veniate a ricordare i due gol alla Germania,è la prima punta titolare della nazionale,dovrà pur segnare ogni tanto.



de sciglio mi sembra una persona con sale in zucca, un ragazzo serio che sa cosa voler fare della sua carriera, balo non so.


----------



## folletto (24 Dicembre 2013)

Tutti stanno rendendo molto meno dello scorso anno, Balotelli pure con tutti i suoi difetti. Se tutti fanno male è evidente che deve intervenire la società ma evidentemente non gliene può fregare di meno


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> de sciglio mi sembra una persona con sale in zucca, un ragazzo serio che sa cosa voler fare della sua carriera, balo non so.



Questo è sicuro, credo che intendesse dire che tutti e 3 hanno ancora molto da dimostrare, se non tutto.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Quando è entrato mi è piaciuto. Non ha fatto nulla di eccezionale (ottima azione personale però dopo il 3-0), ma ha fatto l'attaccante a differenza del numero 9.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Un altro pianeta rispetto a tutti gli altri in rosa, gli bastano 5 minuti al trotto per dimostrarlo in manera lampante.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2014)

È entrato e abbiamo chiuso la partita. Non è un caso.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È entrato e abbiamo chiuso la partita. Non è un caso.



Non è un caso no, ma quello che ci si aspetta è che Balotelli faccia il campione quale può essere 40 partite su 50 l'anno, non 10 su 50!


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è un caso no, ma quello che ci si aspetta è che Balotelli faccia il campione quale può essere 40 partite su 50 l'anno, non 10 su 50!



Ieri non ha giocato da campione, ma da attaccante normale, IMHO (mi accontenterei eccome se giocasse sempre in maniera normale). In qualche occasione ha pasticciato ma ha fatto una grande discesa dopo il 3-0 e ha propiziato il secondo gol di Kakà (dopo che Mojitoman Binho ha sbagliato l'ennesimo gol clamoroso). Sono contento di come ha giocato comunque, un 6,5 se lo merita


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ieri non ha giocato da campione, ma da attaccante normale, IMHO (mi accontenterei eccome se giocasse sempre in maniera normale). In qualche occasione ha pasticciato ma ha fatto una grande discesa dopo il 3-0 e ha propiziato il secondo gol di Kakà (dopo che Mojitoman Binho ha sbagliato l'ennesimo gol clamoroso). Sono contento di come ha giocato comunque, un 6,5 se lo merita



Per me ieri ha fatto 20 minuti da campione invece. Non ha fatto veder palla agli avversari, ha propiziato il gol, s'è creato un'occasione, fatto qualche passaggio interessante, s'è comportato come si deve ed ha giocato per la squadra. 

Giocasse sempre cosi!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me ieri ha fatto 20 minuti da campione invece. Non ha fatto veder palla agli avversari, ha propiziato il gol, s'è creato un'occasione, fatto qualche passaggio interessante, s'è comportato come si deve ed ha giocato per la squadra.
> 
> Giocasse sempre cosi!!!



Campione no, però ha giocato da uno che merita 4-5 milioni annui di stipendio.

Il secondo gol l'ha fatto lui.


----------



## 2515 (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Campione no, però ha giocato da uno che merita 4-5 milioni annui di stipendio.
> 
> Il secondo gol l'ha fatto lui.



Nel terzo ho maledetto Nocerino, Balo sul lancio di Cristante agganciato in area si stava girando per calciare ed è arrivato quel maledetto affianco a togliergli lo spazio, costringendolo ad arretrare.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Nel terzo ho maledetto Nocerino, Balo sul lancio di Cristante agganciato in area si stava girando per calciare ed è arrivato quel maledetto affianco a togliergli lo spazio, costringendolo ad arretrare.



Vero, anche io. Comunque il gol mi pare sia il secondo. Il terzo è quello di Cristante.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me ieri ha fatto 20 minuti da campione invece. Non ha fatto veder palla agli avversari, ha propiziato il gol, s'è creato un'occasione, fatto qualche passaggio interessante, s'è comportato come si deve ed ha giocato per la squadra.
> 
> Giocasse sempre cosi!!!



Infatti ho detto che mi è piaciuto e ha giocato bene, sono d'accordo.
Un campione gioca in un altro modo ma non può nemmeno fare il campione ora, magari giocasse sempre così.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ripeto, avrò visto si e no 15 minuti, di cui gli ultimi 10. Negli ultimi 10 minuti è stato un continuo buttarsi, un continuo svenire, il ché per un quasi 1.90 per 80kg ha del ridicolo. Oh poi magari ha fatto il partitone, dato che mi mancano i restanti 75 minuti, ma io a questo non lo voglio più vedere.


----------



## walter 22 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Doveva fare il nuotatore sarebbe stato un top player dei tuffi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Gennaio 2014)

menomale che porta la 45 e non una maglia tipo 7 o 9, altrimenti sarebbe da indignarsi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quando finisce questa tassa?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

E' scomparso come tutta la squadra per una sessantina di minuti in cui ha solamente pensato a tuffarsi, tuttavia è forse uno dei pochi, escludendo Montolivo e Honda, che ci ha provato. Ha giocato molto peggio in altre circostanze. Detto ciò, sono curioso di vedere come si comporta ora con Seedorf e Stam.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' scomparso come tutta la squadra per una sessantina di minuti in cui ha solamente pensato a tuffarsi, tuttavia è forse uno dei pochi, escludendo Montolivo e Honda, che ci ha provato. Ha giocato molto peggio in altre circostanze. Detto ciò, sono curioso di vedere come si comporta ora con Seedorf e Stam.



Ma come pensi che si comporti!? All'Inter con uno come Mourinho ed una serie di uomini veri nello spogliatoio ha fatto di tutto e di più... Con Seedorf non cambierà nulla, per non dire che forse andrà ancor peggio visti i caratteri forti!


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma come pensi che si comporti!? All'Inter con uno come Mourinho ed una serie di uomini veri nello spogliatoio ha fatto di tutto e di più... Con Seedorf non cambierà nulla, per non dire che forse andrà ancor peggio visti i caratteri forti!


In realtà mi sono espresso male, volevo dire che sono curioso di come si comporteranno Seedorf e Stam con Balotelli 
Per quanto mi riguarda Balotelli se ne può andare a fine stagione, non riuscirei a sentire la mancanza di uno così.


----------



## Morghot (13 Gennaio 2014)

A meno che non prendiamo un attaccante serio, io tifo per lui e che non ci lasci, senza saremmo di una desolazione tremenda la davanti.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

prima volete il progetto e poi dopo un anno volete già vendere il migliore che abbiamo !!

( stessa media gol di tevez)


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quando finisce questa tassa?



Sisi che ne facciamo, noi abbiamo Cacà wow


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> prima volete il progetto e poi dopo un anno volete già vendere il migliore che abbiamo !!
> 
> ( stessa media gol di tevez)



Se ci fosse un progetto serio Balotelli non sarebbe mai arrivato o comunque verrebbe cacciato all'istante senza indugio.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> A meno che non prendiamo un attaccante serio, io tifo per lui e che non ci lasci, senza saremmo di una desolazione tremenda la davanti.



Ma credo sia sottointeso che chi è d'accordo nel cedere Balo lo è solo se si rinveste la cifra su un altro centravanti.


----------



## Morghot (13 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma credo sia sottointeso che chi è d'accordo nel cedere Balo lo è solo se si rinveste la cifra su un altro centravanti.


Mmm lo spero ma ne dubito, sia sul sottointeso che sul reinvestire!


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Mmm lo spero ma ne dubito, sia sul sottointeso che sul reinvestire!



Soprattutto sul reinvestire. Però credo che scoppierebbe una rivoluzione altrimenti.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Gennaio 2014)

Io quasi speravo che il rendimento negativo della prima metà del campionato fosse dovuto al fatto che stesse remando contro Allegri.
Invece si scopre che è uno dei pochi che si è commosso per l'addio di Acciuga assieme a Muntari (che giustamente piange perché sa che non vedrà così tanto il campo, anche se penso che Seedorf lo utilizzerà ogni tanto), quindi in teoria giocava anche per l'allenatore in un certo senso. Sono sinceramente preoccupato


----------



## Gas (15 Gennaio 2014)

A me Mario non piace, e credo si sia capito in tutti i miei precedenti messaggi su di lui. Però voglio spezzare una lancia a suo favore oggi, io credo che Mario abbia delle qualità utili, credo che semplicemente non sia la stella assoluta e che non dovrebbe essere trattato e considerato tale, dovrebbe essere essere considerato in primis dall'allenatore come semplicemente un giocatore utile, magari questo ridimensionamento e deresponsabilizzazione gioverebbe al ragazzo.
Per me sono 3 i punti cardini di una sua crescita:
- Non deve essere gestito come se fosse una stella
- Non deve simulare
- Il nuovo allenatore deve dirgli "io non guardo se fai goal, io d'ora in poi di te guarderò solo se corri come un pazzo dal primo all'ultimo minuto della partita, se non lo farai sarai fuori anche se hai fatto una doppietta". C'è un motivo se dico così, il ragazzo i suoi goal li fa e più o meno consciamente si sente a posto così, pensa di fare il suo e non è stimolato a dare di più. Deve invece capire che si deve fare il **** per tutta la partita e sputare sangue e che i goal non ci interessano (tanto se si sbattesse come un maiale state pur certi che farebbe grappoli di goal)


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Gennaio 2014)

Potrebbe rigenerarsi anche lui se Seedorf riuscisse a trovare la chiave giusta.
Concordo con Gas, anche secondo me Clarence deve togliergli lo status di stella della squadra e deve mettergli in testa che se vuole diventarlo in futuro deve farsi un mazzo tanto.


----------



## Re Ricardo (15 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## runner (16 Gennaio 2014)

secondo me con Seedorf correrà di più


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

E' stato il primo giocatore con cui Seedorf ha avuto un colloquio 1 a 1...


----------



## Principe (16 Gennaio 2014)

Se riesce ad aggiustare balo è un capolavoro


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' stato il primo giocatore con cui Seedorf ha avuto un colloquio 1 a 1...



Beh, Seedorf sa bene che è l'unico potenziale campione in una rosa disastrosa, provare a recuperarlo è normale sia il suo primo obiettivo!


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Gennaio 2014)

Dai dai dai dai portali portali portali portali 
Mi "accontento" anche solamente di quello a destra


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2014)

il 4231 è il modulo ideale per lui perchè non è costretto ad attaccare la profondità, cosa che odia fare, la palla gli arriverà sui piedi e sarà compito suo imbucare per gli incursori o provare l'azione personale.


Dai Mario, sei l'unico motivo per cui è ancora interessante guardare il Milan.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Spero che il gol su rigore gli dia motivazioni. Deve ancora migliorare molto, è poco concreto in certi frangenti.


----------



## Morghot (19 Gennaio 2014)

Incredibile non si è mai buttato una volta, anzi l'ho visto addirittura rialzarsi velocemente dopo un pestone


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2014)

Buona gara.


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Deve usare solo quel maledetto collo!!! Non deve calciare in altri modi.
Detto questo troppo impreciso nel momento decisivo come tutto il resto della squadra, comunque si è dato da fare.

Bel gesto con Seedorf. In effetti un allenatore straniero e per di più di colore quanto lui gli da anche meno motivazioni di crogiolarsi sui suoi problemi. Credo che possa sentire come se Seedorf lo guardasse solamente per come gioca, dandogli maggiori ragioni di pensare solo a questo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2014)

al rigore avevo il batticuore ho perso 10 anni di vita.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Deve migliorare tantissimo.
Spero che il gol su rigore gli dia una scossa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Gennaio 2014)

Tatticamente malissimo.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tatticamente malissimo.



Sempre stato anarchico Mario.... credo lo sarà sempre...

A noi servirebbe un Cavani, un Higuain la davanti


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sempre stato anarchico Mario.... credo lo sarà sempre...
> 
> A noi servirebbe un Cavani, un Higuain la davanti



Eh grazie 
Se rimane sempre così anarchico non andrà da nessuna parte però.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh grazie
> Se rimane sempre così anarchico non andrà da nessuna parte però.



Beh al Galatasaray stanno preparando l'assegno


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh al Galatasaray stanno preparando l'assegno



Come ho già detto, accetto solamente uno scambio con Umut Bulut, così vendiamo un sacco di magliette pure in Turchia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sempre stato anarchico Mario.... credo lo sarà sempre...
> 
> A noi servirebbe un Cavani, un Higuain la davanti



Un conto è l'anarchia,un conto è la stupidità tattica. Oggi non ha azzeccato un taglio,è stato 30 metri dietro l'area di rigore lasciando quest'ultima completamente sguarnita,e per giunta ha fatto un sacco di sponde inutili.
Per il 4231 dovrebbe dare profondità,e attirare su di se i difensori per lasciare spazio libero agli esterni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Un conto è l'anarchia,un conto è la stupidità tattica. Oggi non ha azzeccato un taglio,è stato 30 metri dietro l'area di rigore lasciando quest'ultima completamente sguarnita,e per giunta ha fatto un sacco di sponde inutili.
> Per il 4231 dovrebbe dare profondità,e attirare su di se i difensori per lasciare spazio libero agli esterni.



qualche scatto in profondità in più rispetto al solito l'ho visto, deve migliorare molto nei movimenti


----------



## andre (20 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Un conto è l'anarchia,un conto è la stupidità tattica. Oggi non ha azzeccato un taglio,è stato 30 metri dietro l'area di rigore lasciando quest'ultima completamente sguarnita,e per giunta ha fatto un sacco di sponde inutili.
> Per il 4231 dovrebbe dare profondità,e attirare su di se i difensori per lasciare spazio libero agli esterni.


Amen. Ieri con Pazzini avremmo segnato sicuramente su azione.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Gennaio 2014)

è anche questione di modulo. Nel 4-2-3-1 la prima punta deve essere una prima punta. Deve attaccare la profondità, fare tagli e tenere palla per far salire la squadra. Balotelli è una falsa prima punta. A differenza di Ibrahimovic, che a parte il livello di gioco estremamente diverso, è una seconda punta "mascherata", Mario per me potrebbe adattarsi a fare quello che gli si chiederebbe col nuovo modulo, ma deve migliorare in diligenza tattica.
Altrimenti si può ovviare con un trequartista incursore coma la vecchia Roma di Spalletti, ma più o meno tutte le grandi squadre che giocano con questo modulo come prima punta giocano con un finalizzatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> è anche questione di modulo. Nel 4-2-3-1 la prima punta deve essere una prima punta. Deve attaccare la profondità, fare tagli e tenere palla per far salire la squadra. Balotelli è una falsa prima punta. A differenza di Ibrahimovic, che a parte il livello di gioco estremamente diverso, è una seconda punta "mascherata", Mario per me potrebbe adattarsi a fare quello che gli si chiederebbe col nuovo modulo, ma deve migliorare in diligenza tattica.
> Altrimenti si può ovviare con un trequartista incursore coma la vecchia Roma di Spalletti, ma più o meno tutte le grandi squadre che giocano con questo modulo come prima punta giocano con un finalizzatore.



Il problema di fondo a quello che giustamente dici è che la palla gli deve arrivare, altrimenti non puoi sperare che rimanga lì.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> è anche questione di modulo. Nel 4-2-3-1 la prima punta deve essere una prima punta. Deve attaccare la profondità, fare tagli e tenere palla per far salire la squadra. Balotelli è una falsa prima punta. A differenza di Ibrahimovic, che a parte il livello di gioco estremamente diverso, è una seconda punta "mascherata", Mario per me potrebbe adattarsi a fare quello che gli si chiederebbe col nuovo modulo, ma deve migliorare in diligenza tattica.
> Altrimenti si può ovviare con un trequartista incursore coma la vecchia Roma di Spalletti, ma più o meno tutte le grandi squadre che giocano con questo modulo come prima punta giocano con un finalizzatore.



Mah, Ibrahimovic pure non attacca mai la profondità, e pure Benzema rinuncia molto a giocare da punta ( un vero peccato ), una volta rientrato ElShaa avrà tutto molto più senso secondo me


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, Ibrahimovic pure non attacca mai la profondità, e pure Benzema rinuncia molto a giocare da punta ( un vero peccato ), una volta rientrato ElShaa avrà tutto molto più senso secondo me



sono giocatori a cui piace molto giocare il pallone e quindi vengono dietro a prenderselo, balo se imparasse a fare più movimento senza palla e in verticale in mezzo a i due centrali, al posto di pensare sempre a dove va il pallone sarebbe devastante


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono giocatori a cui piace molto giocare il pallone e quindi vengono dietro a prenderselo, balo se imparasse a fare più movimento senza palla e in verticale in mezzo a i due centrali, al posto di pensare sempre a dove va il pallone sarebbe devastante



su questo dovrà occuparsene Crespo da giugno.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, Ibrahimovic pure non attacca mai la profondità, e pure Benzema rinuncia molto a giocare da punta ( un vero peccato ), una volta rientrato ElShaa avrà tutto molto più senso secondo me



Ibrahimovic infatti tutto è tranne che una prima punta. Il fatto che abbia un gran fisico e che sia alto 1,95 inganna. Ibra gioca da regista offensivo, tutto sommato più simile a una seconda punta. Infatti per questo passammo, l'anno dello Scudetto, dal 4-3-3 al 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Troppo umorale.


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2014)

l'unico che tira in porta. L'unico, con 6 giocatori in attacco.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Gennaio 2014)

L'unico giocatore vero là davanti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Gennaio 2014)

L'unico che si salva stasera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2014)

sta cambiando?


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Stasera bene, s'è preso una bella pausa nel secondo tempo, ma oggettivamente attorno a lui il nulla!


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Bravo Mario.
L'unico a provarci. Bene davanti e si è sacrificato anche in difesa in qualche circostanza.
Peccato che abbia dovuto comunicare con 2 mummie provenienti dal Brasile.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (22 Gennaio 2014)

Mah. Delusione continua non ee' UN Vero riferimento davanti, non punge e non crea superiorita' numerica ne aiuta lasquadra (se nn sui corner. Si sprecano comeseSEMPRE fiumi di inchiostro ma non e' lui il fuoriclasse


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque bravo Mario Balotelli steasera, davvero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

fa delle cose ottime ma al di fuori del contesto di squadra, sembra un giocatore a parte scollegato dal resto, non è un punto di riferimento per i compagni, nonostante questo oggi la sua prestazione è stata buona..


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Gennaio 2014)

Molto molto molto bene questa sera. La cosa che si nota di più quando non perde la testa o non cerca simulazioni è come certi interventi duri li subisca sul serio ( e poco sanzionati dagli arbitri). La speranza è che continui cosi, anche se può far poco senza altre 10 persone che corrano come si deve per tot minuti e non solo 30...


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fa delle cose ottime ma al di fuori del contesto di squadra, sembra un giocatore a parte scollegato dal resto, non è un punto di riferimento per i compagni, nonostante questo oggi la sua prestazione è stata buona..



Sono d'accordo, ma questa sera non gli si può dire niente.
Magari avessero giocato tutti come lui, almeno ci avrebbero provato a vincerla.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Gennaio 2014)

A me non è piaciuto, non ci ha provato nemmeno tanto più degli altri, ha fatto di più perchè ha più forza. Stava spesso fuori area fermo, con la difesa avversaria schierata. Due volte si è tuffato. Ha sbagliato due passaggi elementari come un brocco qualsiasi all'inizio e poi anche nel secondo tempo. Mai un movimento smarcante, e troppo poco presente in area.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2014)

bravo Balo ha aiutato la squadra e ha pure segnato!!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A me non è piaciuto, non ci ha provato nemmeno tanto più degli altri, ha fatto di più perchè ha più forza. Stava spesso fuori area fermo, con la difesa avversaria schierata. Due volte si è tuffato. Ha sbagliato due passaggi elementari come un brocco qualsiasi all'inizio e poi anche nel secondo tempo. Mai un movimento smarcante, e troppo poco presente in area.



Se il resto della squadra avesse girato avrebbe fatto una prestazione da 8 anzichè da 6.5.


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2014)

L'unico ieri che ci ha provato


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2014)

negli anni '90, non ricordo chi (forse Ravanelli), disse che l'esultanza è un modo non solo per esprimere la proprio gioia dopo un gol anche in maniera creativa, ma è anche un modo per gasare i compagni e i tifosi. 
Per me se esultasse darebbe una mano a tutto l'ambiente dal punto di vista anche morale.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2014)

Alcuni, onestamente, si meritano i Matri in rosa.. dai commenti

C'è sempre e comunque qualcosa che non piace, anche quando fa bene. 
Forse vi dimenticate che gioca con 10 zombie a cominciare dal portiere...


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alcuni, onestamente, si meritano i Matri in rosa.. dai commenti
> 
> C'è sempre e comunque qualcosa che non piace, anche quando fa bene.
> Forse vi dimenticate che gioca con 10 zombie a cominciare dal portiere...



Ieri francamente non capisco cosa potesse fare di meglio.
Io sono il primo a criticarlo, ma si è impegnato e con i suoi limiti è l'unico che ci ha provato. Ha segnato, ha messo in apprensione Brkic sulla punizione. Non è colpa sua se quando passava la palla a Kakà e Robinho questi 2 la perdevano subito.


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

Gioca da fermo, vuole palla sui piedi. Per ora tatticamente imbarazzante, si affida solo al suo talento. O si mette a lavorare o non migliorerà mai (dovrebbe imparare dalla perseveranza di Cristiano Ronaldo in questo senso)


----------



## Dexter (24 Gennaio 2014)

E' tutto meno che una prima punta,è questo il problema. Non è il suo ruolo,non ci sa giocare. Non attacca la profondità,non sa neanche dove stia di casa un movimento offensivo: tatticamente è imbarazzante. A me i giocatori calcisticamente stupidi non piacciono mai in nessun caso,vedi Boateng. E' un ala d'attacco,al massimo una seconda punta.


----------



## robs91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Meglio degli altri che abbiamo in attacco(ci vuole anche poco),ma la differenza non la fa.Come viene detto sopra,gioca da fermo e tatticamente è poca cosa.
Aggiungo, anche, che sbaglia un pò troppi passaggi semplici a partita.


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Meglio degli altri che abbiamo in attacco(ci vuole anche poco),ma la differenza non la fa.Come viene detto sopra,gioca da fermo e tatticamente è poca cosa.
> Aggiungo, anche, che sbaglia un pò troppi passaggi semplici a partita.



Pazzini tatticamente è 3 spanne sopra Balotelli, spero in suo veloce ritorno


----------



## Belfast Boy (24 Gennaio 2014)

Se la pirlata fatta da Osvaldo in allenamento l'avesse fatta lui...ho letto solo a pag 14 un trafiletto della Gazza, imbarazzante la disparità di trattamento.
La croce di Mario è la stampa e le pecore che gli van dietro.
E diciamocelo a chiare lettere una volta per tutte senza tante ipocrisie: fosse stato bianco non se lo filerebbe nessuno dei media


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Pazzini tatticamente è 3 spanne sopra Balotelli, spero in suo veloce ritorno



tatticamente si, secondo me se giocasse lui facilitarebbe molto il lavoro dei tre trequartisti..


----------



## O Animal (25 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Pazzini tatticamente è 3 spanne sopra Balotelli, spero in suo veloce ritorno



Se tatticamente Pazzini vale 3 Balotelli, tecnicamente Balotelli vale 5 Pazzini...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Se la pirlata fatta da Osvaldo in allenamento l'avesse fatta lui...ho letto solo a pag 14 un trafiletto della Gazza, imbarazzante la disparità di trattamento.
> La croce di Mario è la stampa e le pecore che gli van dietro.
> E diciamocelo a chiare lettere una volta per tutte senza tante ipocrisie: fosse stato bianco non se lo filerebbe nessuno dei media



Se fosse bianco, starebbe ugualmente antipatico a mezzo Mondo.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> E diciamocelo a chiare lettere una volta per tutte senza tante ipocrisie: fosse stato bianco non se lo filerebbe nessuno dei media



Lo penso da sempre.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se fosse bianco, starebbe ugualmente antipatico a mezzo Mondo.



Credo però che si intendesse dire che sarebbe stato trattato, a livello mediatico, più in sordina. Anche nel bene, non sarebbe stato pompato come lo è stato.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Se la pirlata fatta da Osvaldo in allenamento l'avesse fatta lui...ho letto solo a pag 14 un trafiletto della Gazza, imbarazzante la disparità di trattamento.
> La croce di Mario è la stampa e le pecore che gli van dietro.
> E diciamocelo a chiare lettere una volta per tutte senza tante ipocrisie: fosse stato bianco non se lo filerebbe nessuno dei media


appunto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Se la pirlata fatta da Osvaldo in allenamento l'avesse fatta lui...ho letto solo a pag 14 un trafiletto della Gazza, imbarazzante la disparità di trattamento.
> La croce di Mario è la stampa e le pecore che gli van dietro.
> E diciamocelo a chiare lettere una volta per tutte senza tante ipocrisie: fosse stato bianco non se lo filerebbe nessuno dei media



Il problema [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] non è che è un italiano nero.


è che è un italiano nero ed è più forte di tutti gli italiani bianchi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Gennaio 2014)

Mah non mi piace proprio punta nel 4-2-3-1. Per me deve giocare trequartista/seconda punta. Non fa un movimento in verticale decente, non c'è in area quando serve.

Su una cosa Allegri aveva ragione, che gli si deve affiancare una vera prima punta


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Gennaio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mah non mi piace proprio punta nel 4-2-3-1. Per me deve giocare trequartista/seconda punta. Non fa un movimento in verticale decente, non c'è in area quando serve.
> 
> Su una cosa Allegri aveva ragione, che gli si deve affiancare una vera prima punta



In una squadra normale, Balotelli farebbe la prima punta senza problema. Ma in una squadra scarsa come il Milan, è costretto a fare la seconda punta/trequartista. Perche non abbiamo un centrocampo di qualità.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ottimo lavoro



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mah non mi piace proprio punta nel 4-2-3-1. Per me deve giocare trequartista/seconda punta. Non fa un movimento in verticale decente, non c'è in area quando serve.
> 
> Su una cosa Allegri aveva ragione, che gli si deve affiancare una vera prima punta



http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-meglio-come-unica-punta-o-coppia-vt11231.html


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Deve giocare dietro Pazzini, la prima punta la saprebbe fare ma è cocciuto e non vuole farla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2014)

FORSE sta cambiando...anche se la testa è sempre quella
Grande Balo!


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2014)

La prima punta la farebbe se avesse tre dietro capaci di fargli arrivare un pallone! Ci vogliono Elsha Saponara e Honda dietro di lui, non dei relitti.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque oggi ha preso un'ammonizione assurda.
Vidal si potrebbe stuprare un guardalinee, e Balotelli non può mettersi l'indice davanti alla bocca.


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Gennaio 2014)

Cmq si è mangiato un gol fatto, poi trasforma una punizione alla Platini.


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi ha preso un'ammonizione assurda.
> Vidal si potrebbe stuprare un guardalinee, e Balotelli non può mettersi l'indice davanti alla bocca.



che poi kakà ha fatto gli applausi ironici platealmente e non gli han detto nulla perché era chiaro che i raccattapalle non gli volessero dare subito il pallone. Balo si becca fischi plateali per 90 minuti e viene ammonito.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> che poi kakà ha fatto gli applausi ironici platealmente e non gli han detto nulla perché era chiaro che i raccattapalle non gli volessero dare subito il pallone. Balo si becca fischi plateali per 90 minuti e viene ammonito.



Si appunto. Allucinante.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Gennaio 2014)

m'è piaciuto molto oggi.E poi che punizione


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Parla tanto, tantissimo con Seedorf ad ogni momento disponibile. Buon segno.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Parla tanto, tantissimo con Seedorf ad ogni momento disponibile. Buon segno.



c'è molto feeling tra i due.Ottima cosa


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> che poi kakà ha fatto gli applausi ironici platealmente e non gli han detto nulla perché era chiaro che i raccattapalle non gli volessero dare subito il pallone. Balo si becca fischi plateali per 90 minuti e viene ammonito.



è impensabile che un professionista serio se la prenda per dei fischi degli avversari, dai su, come lui sono stati fischiati tutti, si devono aspettare gli applausi in trasferta?


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2014)

A me dispiacerebbe vendere balotelli per soldi che poi non verrebbero investiti ma siamo obiettivi, le cose positive che fa vengono compensate da indolenza e nervosismo da bambino. E' possibile perderlo per l'ennesima sciocca ammonizione ?!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> A me dispiacerebbe vendere balotelli per soldi che poi non verrebbero investiti ma siamo obiettivi, le cose positive che fa vengono compensate da indolenza e nervosismo da bambino. E' possibile perderlo per l'ennesima sciocca ammonizione ?!



Questo è vero. Però la squadra non lo aiuta. Fosse venuto in un altro Milan, sarebbe tutto nettamente diverso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tre gol nelle ultime tre partite. Not bad.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Gennaio 2014)

per me da esterno rende molto molto molto di più... ha un dribbling secchissimo... il problema è la fase difensiva ma per il resto....


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Gennaio 2014)

Con tutti i suoi soliti difetti, mi è piaciuto. Gran punizione, è uno dei pochi che può segnare in questa squadra.
Peccato che non abbia un cervello.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tra una critica e l'altra, Mario quest'anno è a 25 partite e 13 gol (più di un gol ogni due).


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra una critica e l'altra, Mario quest'anno è a 25 partite e 13 gol (più di un gol ogni due).



la metà su palla inattiva, imparasse a muoversi non dico alla perfezione come pippo inzaghi ma come un qualsiasi buon attaccante ne farebbe più di uno a partita, ne sono convinto, ha potenzialità enormi, basta guardare anche la facilità con cui manda in porta honda nel primo tempo, talento pazzesco..


----------



## prebozzio (26 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la metà su palla inattiva, imparasse a muoversi non dico alla perfezione come pippo inzaghi ma come un qualsiasi buon attaccante ne farebbe più di uno a partita, ne sono convinto, ha potenzialità enormi, basta guardare anche la facilità con cui manda in porta honda nel primo tempo, talento pazzesco..


Appunto. Come si può pensare di vendere uno così?


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Da quando Seedorf è in panca sta sfornando belle prestazioni. Peccato per il cartellino giallo, ma è meglio che manca contro il Torino, piuttosto che contro il Napoli tra due giornate.


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la metà su palla inattiva, imparasse a muoversi non dico alla perfezione come pippo inzaghi ma come un qualsiasi buon attaccante ne farebbe più di uno a partita, ne sono convinto, ha potenzialità enormi, basta guardare anche la facilità con cui manda in porta honda nel primo tempo, talento pazzesco..



3 gol fatti di punizione e 2 di rigore (in campionato)


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ha potenzialità enormi, lo sappiamo tutti. Ma la cosa più importante è il cervello, e spero vivamente che Seedorf possa recuperarlo su questo punto di vista mentale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra una critica e l'altra, Mario quest'anno è a 25 partite e 13 gol (più di un gol ogni due).



La solfa è sempre quella : People talk, Mario scores


----------



## arcanum (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiamatemi ignorante ma ha fatto bene a reagire così dopo il gol. Grande Mario!!!

ps: non sono un ventenne esaltato


----------



## Gnagnazio (1 Febbraio 2014)

Senza lui, siamo una squadra da serie B


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri ci è costato altri due punti, grazie Mario.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ci è costato altri due punti, grazie Mario.



 incredibile


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ci è costato altri due punti, grazie Mario.



Dipende, se fosse stato in serata sì, altrimenti avremmo giocato in 10 per tutto il tempo 
Comunque concordo, Balotelli, nonostante sia tatticamente ignorante, ben si sposa con una squadra che gioca un po' a caso, che dipende dalla giocata del singolo. Con Balotelli l'avremmo probabilmente vinta ieri sera. Ma siamo sempre lì, è rimasto fuori per colpa del suo dannato cervello


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dipende, se fosse stato in serata sì, altrimenti avremmo giocato in 10 per tutto il tempo
> Comunque concordo, Balotelli, nonostante sia tatticamente ignorante, ben si sposa con una squadra che gioca un po' a caso, che dipende dalla giocata del singolo. Con Balotelli l'avremmo probabilmente vinta ieri sera. Ma siamo sempre lì, è rimasto fuori per colpa del suo dannato cervello



Abbiamo giocato in 10 con Pazzini. Non solo per colpa sua, eh, però è stato così.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato in 10 con Pazzini. Non solo per colpa sua, eh, però è stato così.



Sì sì. Avrebbe potuto segnare, è stato sfortunato, ma non si è praticamente mai visto. E' mancato Balotelli, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> incredibile



Guarda che è un elogio, significa che penso che con lui avremmo vinto.


----------



## Principe (8 Febbraio 2014)

Un somaro da vendere un sopravvalutato , capra tatticamente , paragoni con Ibra cose da ridere , si deve vergognare


----------



## gianluca1193 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Tanto per restare in tema Napoli-Milan, con Gonzalo la squadra girerebbe 10 volte meglio, non è attaccante da servire sui piedi, è di raccordo, attacca la linea, gioca da boa ... Perfetto per il 4-2-3-1... Balotelli al di là delle prestazioni, come incide sulle partite? Quasi sempre da calcio piazzato, che per carità è un fattore, ma non può essere Il Fattore...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2014)

Al posto di piangere svegliati, stasera penoso, nullo.


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2014)

Imbarazzante.

Mi fa imbestialire il fatto che non è il Birsa o il Traorè di turno. È un attaccante di potenziale *mondiale*. Eppure è maledettamente incostante ed imbarazzante.


----------



## robs91 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Stasera si è vista la differenza fra un grande attaccante(Higuain) e uno sopravvalutato(Balotelli).Mi dispiace,ma Mario ha fatto una partita imbarazzante,Pazzini in venti minuti ha fatto meglio.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2014)

Sinceramente sono disperato.. non fa due partite giocando bene.. Non so quale sia il suo problema, la testa, la tattica, la motivazione... boh ma ancora 3 partite cosi e io non gli do piu credito..sono stuffo..se entro fine stagione non dimostra qualcosa in piu, per me é da mettere sul mercato dopo il mondiale.. se invece di piangere tirasse fuori la grintà!


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Sinceramente sono disperato.. non fa due partite giocando bene.. Non so quale sia il suo problema, la testa, la tattica, la motivazione... boh ma ancora 3 partite cosi e io non gli do piu credito..sono stuffo..se entro fine stagione non dimostra qualcosa in piu, per me é da mettere sul mercato dopo il mondiale.. se invece di piangere tirasse fuori la grintà!



la tattica, si muove male..


----------



## Musagete (8 Febbraio 2014)

Sempre i soliti difetti, che quando non è in serata si amplificano ancora di più. 
Invece di frignare doveva guardarsi i movimenti senza palla di Pazzini, uno 10 volte più scarso di lui che però si sbatte e si propone negli spazi.


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ..*se entro fine stagione non dimostra qualcosa in piu, per me é da mettere sul mercato dopo il mondiale*.. se invece di piangere tirasse fuori la grintà!



Se ne va di sicuro, puoi dormire tranquillo. Sicuramente il pizzaiolo ciccione non gli lascia fare una stagione in una squadra fuori dalle competizioni europee.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2014)

Lo dico da tempo che non è una prima punta perché non ne ha i movimenti. Sono stato insultato per questo.
Per me deve giocare con affianco un altro attaccante in un 4-3-1-2 o al limite giocare centrale nei 3 dietro la punta nel 4-2-3-1. 

Il CENTRAVANTI è Higuain, è Benzema. Non è Balotelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Febbraio 2014)

terribile quanto i suoi capelli

è da cedere al più presto


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Febbraio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stasera si è vista la differenza fra un grande attaccante(Higuain) e uno sopravvalutato(Balotelli).Mi dispiace,ma Mario stasera ha fatto una partita imbarazzante,Pazzini in venti minuti ha fatto meglio.



Sono d'accordo. Ma, Higuain gioca in una squadra vera. 
Lui ha ricevuto tanti palle giocabili. Non credo che Higuain farebbe lo stesso numero di gol in questo Milan.


----------



## robs91 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma, Higuain gioca in una squadra vera.
> Lui ha ricevuto tanti palle giocabili. Non credo che Higuain farebbe lo stesso numero di gol in questo Milan.



Ovvio,ma sia tatticamente,che tecnicamente, l'argentino è una spanna sopra.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Io rimango della mia idea di tirare la linea della somma a fine stagione. 18 mesi e due allenatori sono sufficienti.


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2014)

pazzini non lo puoi mettere in panchina... e non mi va nemmeno di mettere mario in panchina.
sarebbe meglio da "trequartista centrale" alle spalle del pazzo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> terribile quanto i suoi capelli
> 
> è da cedere al più presto



Parole sante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lo dico da tempo che non è una prima punta perché non ne ha i movimenti. Sono stato insultato per questo.
> Per me deve giocare con affianco un altro attaccante in un 4-3-1-2 o al limite giocare centrale nei 3 dietro la punta nel 4-2-3-1.
> 
> Il CENTRAVANTI è Higuain, è Benzema. Non è Balotelli.



concordo...il sogno per me sarebbe Trequartista Taarabt
avanti Balotelli-El Shaarawy

con a centrocampo Honda, De Jong (riserva Essien) e un nuovo acquisto


----------



## Musagete (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma, Higuain gioca in una squadra vera.
> Lui ha ricevuto tanti palle giocabili. Non credo che Higuain farebbe lo stesso numero di gol in questo Milan.



Balotelli guarda il portatore di palla e aspetta che gliela passino sui piedi, Higuain detta il passaggio. Quel che fa imbestialire è che credo sia da quando ha 18 anni che più o meno tutti gli allenatori che ha avuto gli dicono di cercare la profondità e di muoversi ma gioca sempre allo stesso modo di quando ha iniziato senza migliorare di un pelo


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Febbraio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ovvio,ma sia tatticamente,che tecnicamente, l'argentino è una spanna sopra.



Tatticamente non c'é discuzione. Higuain è superiore. Ma quante palle giocabili ha ricevuto Balotelli ? Prima di criticare Balotelli. Sono tante cose da cambiare in questo Milan. 

Il Napoli è una squadra superiore in tutto. Basta guardare il secondo gol di Higuain per capirlo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2014)

Un movimento intelligente quando? Ah ciò presuppone un minimo di cervello, piange come se gliene fregasse qualcosa


----------



## Serginho (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gioca in questa maniera, con questa svogliatezza e poi piange per la sostituzione. Per carità a fine anno via dal Milan e prendiamo un attaccante vero


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me il problema è di testa. Solo di testa. Tutto il resto viene da sè.


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Febbraio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Gioca in questa maniera, con questa svogliatezza e poi piange per la sostituzione. Per carità a fine anno via dal Milan e prendiamo un attaccante vero



Matri ?


----------



## Serginho (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Matri ?



Mi riferivo ad un giocatore di calcio quando ho scritto attaccante


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Febbraio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo ad un giocatore di calcio quando ho scritto attaccante



Chi è questo super attaccante che sarebbe pronto a giocare per *questo* Milan ?

Voglio sapere.


----------



## Serginho (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Chi è questo super attacante che sarebbe pronto a giocare per *questo* Milan ?
> 
> Voglio sapere.



1) Ho scritto attaccante vero, non super attaccante (che inoltre si scrive con due C, mi raccomando)
2) Non faccio il dirigente, né l'osservatore, ma suppongo che una società come il Milan un acquisto debba azzeccarlo ogni tanto


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Febbraio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 1) Ho scritto attaccante vero, non super attaccante (che inoltre si scrive con due C, mi raccomando)
> 2) Non faccio il dirigente, né l'osservatore, ma suppongo che una società come il Milan un acquisto debba azzeccarlo ogni tanto



Non fai il dirigente ma vuoi cedere Balotelli a fine stagione. Ma non scherziamo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2014)

Prestazione alla Matri.Forse però c'è qualche speranza: le lacrime in panca dimostrano che in fondo ci tiene.



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lo dico da tempo che non è una prima punta perché non ne ha i movimenti. Sono stato insultato per questo.
> Per me deve giocare con affianco un altro attaccante in un 4-3-1-2 o al limite giocare centrale nei 3 dietro la punta nel 4-2-3-1.
> 
> Il CENTRAVANTI è Higuain, è Benzema. Non è Balotelli.



Balotelli: meglio come unica punta o in coppia?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anch'io poco ci spero, però nel calcio i prezzi sono pazzi.



Io ora l'unico con cui farei a cambio con Balotelli è Diego Costa. Forse sono troppo ottimista su di lui, però ci credo ancora.


----------



## Serginho (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non fai il dirigente ma vuoi cedere Balotelli a fine stagione. Ma non scherziamo.



Vorrei un attaccante che sappia fare la prima punta, che vada incontro al pallone, che cerchi l'anticipo. Non ne posso più di questo che vuole palla sui piedi, cammina quasi tutto il tempo e quando non è in serata è da voto 3 in pagella.
Poi ovviamente dico vendere perché sappiamo che non tirerebbero mai fuori un euro per comprarne un altro, quindi si possono usare solo i soldi delle cessioni


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ora l'unico con cui farei a cambio con Balotelli è Diego Costa. Forse sono troppo ottimista su di lui, però ci credo ancora.



Anch'io ci credo ancora.
Diego Costa mi piace, ma Diego Costa è un attacante che un anno fa era inferiore a Balotelli. E quest'anno è esploso.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Anch'io ci credo ancora.
> Diego Costa mi piace, ma Diego Costa è un attacante che un anno fa era inferiore a Balotelli. E quest'anno è esploso.



E' vero. Però ad ogni partita la mia fiducia si incrina un pò.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prestazione alla Matri.Forse però c'è qualche speranza: le lacrime in panca dimostrano che in fondo ci tiene.
> 
> 
> 
> Balotelli: meglio come unica punta o in coppia?



in coppia asoslutamente IMHO


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2014)

"Ehh ma deve giocare prima punta, quello è il suo ruolo", pessimo, movimenti che manco una balena morta, gioco di squadra 0

"Meglio in coppia con Pazzini" gira per il campo a caso e prova tiri da 80 metri

Boh 

Poi fa quella partita da sufficienza perché segna un rigore o una punizione su dieci partite da 3, "ehh ma tu vuoi vendere Balotelli sei malato senza di lui il Milan è morto" madonna ragazzi

So già che non mi farà rimangiare nulla

"Settimana difficile per lui, lacrime giustificate", madddonna che nervi


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

Tutta colpa sua eh... squadra sprofondata di 30 metri e spaccata in due e ovviamente la colpa è del baluba numero 1... Ma riguardatevi gli ultimi 20 minuti con Pazzini e con "l'assedio" finale... Vi sono sembrati meglio?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tutta colpa sua eh... squadra sprofondata di 30 metri e spaccata in due e ovviamente la colpa è del baluba numero 1... Ma riguardatevi gli ultimi 20 minuti con Pazzini e con "l'assedio" finale... Vi sono sembrati meglio?


Sì


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì



Grazie ai movimenti di Pazzini?


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> "Ehh ma deve giocare prima punta, quello è il suo ruolo", pessimo, movimenti che manco una balena morta, gioco di squadra 0
> 
> "Meglio in coppia con Pazzini" gira per il campo a caso e prova tiri da 80 metri
> 
> ...



 ogni partita si dice una cosa diversa, assurdo..fino all'altro ieri Higuain era un attaccante normale, sopravvalutato che sbagliava troppi gol, oggi ci segna una doppietta e tutti a dire che è un fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Grazie ai movimenti di Pazzini?



Entrambi si sono divorati un gol, ma Pazzini ha fatto un bel movimento intorno al difensore, Balotelli se l'è trovata addosso per caso

Pazzini da ogni cosa in campo pure per 10 minuti, Balotelli non fa vedere di cos'è capace neanche per 20 secondi

Poi il poter crossare in mezzo è sempre una cosa in più, Balotelli in area non c'è mai

Che poi se potesse dialogare dal 1° con uno che non sia Robongo sarebbe meglio, ma se dovessi fare una scelta, ad oggi, il mio titolare sarebbe Pazzini


----------



## The Ripper (9 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> "Ehh ma deve giocare prima punta, quello è il suo ruolo", pessimo, movimenti che manco una balena morta, gioco di squadra 0
> 
> "Meglio in coppia con Pazzini" gira per il campo a caso e prova tiri da 80 metri
> 
> ...



Io stasera ho visto che si è impegnato. 
Purtroppo non gli è arrivata manco una palla giocabile. Può rientrare, vero, ma poi davanti chi resta? Higuain è mai rientrato o è rimasto perennemente alto a tener su la squadra? 
Per me non ha movimenti per fare la punta UNICA in questo modulo.
Già se ci fosse un'altro attaccante che gli gira attorno (esempio, un Aguero) giocherebbe meglio. Ma giocherebbe meglio anche se affianco ci fosse un centravanti vero come Pazzini.
Già nel 4-3-3 è diverso perché gli esterni si accentrano più frequentemente e c'è sempre un centrocampista che si inserisce.


----------



## Gnagnazio (9 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì



Tutto il Milan ha giocato malissimo. Solo Taaradbt si è salvato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non gli è arrivata manco una palla giocabile. Può rientrare, vero, ma poi davanti chi resta? Higuain è mai rientrato o è *rimasto perennemente alto a tener su la squadra*?



E' proprio questo il MINIMO che vorrei da lui, cercare palla, tenerla, far salire difesa e centrocampo e poi giocarla

Lui cosa fa, prende uno di quei pochi palloni che gli arrivano perché casualmente si trova al posto giusto e:

1) la da immediatamente a Robongo, cerca la triangolazione, Robongo sviene o gli butta un siluro addosso, palla persa, contropiede, squadra in 4 parti equamente divise in bar, spalti, bagni, linea del centrocampo
2) prova l'azione personale, palla ovviamente persa perché lo circondano in almeno 3

El Shaarawy che faceva? Veniva incontro e temporeggiava e la dava dietro facile, temporeggiava e la dava al compagno vicino più libero


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Febbraio 2014)

Higuain non è un fenomeno, ha giocato da attaccante normale (secondo me non è così tanto forte) e da attaccante normale segna e aiuta la squadra.
Se e quando Balotelli deciderà di smettere di combattere contro i mulini a vento e si ricorderà di essere un giocatore di calcio, sarò il primo a volere la sua permanenza. Se tutto ciò non avverrà arrivederci e grazie. Questo continua ad essere considerato un fuoriclasse o un campione, ma non è mai stato decisivo in un big match tranne che in Italia-Germania.


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Balotelli non è nemmeno un giocare di calcio , è uno buttato sul campo che giochicchia tanto per fare senza nessuna meta


----------



## Hammer (9 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tutta colpa sua eh... squadra sprofondata di 30 metri e spaccata in due e ovviamente la colpa è del baluba numero 1... Ma riguardatevi gli ultimi 20 minuti con Pazzini e con "l'assedio" finale... Vi sono sembrati meglio?



Decisamente. Almeno almeno Pazzini i movimenti da punta li tentava, il somaro col 45 nemmeno.


----------



## robs91 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Stop e passaggi facili sbagliati,dribbling inutili a metà campo(con il compagno a fianco libero) che hanno causato ripartenze,mai una volta che abbia fatto salire la squadra,ma un movimento che desse profondità ecc...Non sarà tutta colpa sua,ovviamente,ma la sua prestazione è stata davvero dannosa.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Febbraio 2014)

Vendere. Anche a 35 mln. E rifarsi la squadra con quei soldi. Non è un fuoriclasse nè mai lo sarà, spesso non vale neanche quanto un gilardino qualunque ma molto meno, tipo ieri. Via, via, via.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Balotelli e' come Berlusconi; o lo si ama o lo si odia. Non ci sono mezze misure.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Higuain non è un fenomeno, ha giocato da attaccante normale (secondo me non è così tanto forte) e da attaccante normale segna e aiuta la squadra.
> Se e quando Balotelli deciderà di smettere di combattere contro i mulini a vento e si ricorderà di essere un giocatore di calcio, sarò il primo a volere la sua permanenza. Se tutto ciò non avverrà arrivederci e grazie. Questo continua ad essere considerato un fuoriclasse o un campione, ma non è mai stato decisivo in un big match tranne che in Italia-Germania.



Higuain gioca in una squadra VERA. E' tutto la differenza. Ho rivisto la partita, e almeno di una giocata personale, non vedo come Balotelli poteva fare gol. Il Napoli si è creato tante occasioni da gol. Non solo Higuain. Il Napoli ha fatto il possesso palla e circolazione. Verticalità e cross perfetti. 

Il primo gol di Higuain viene di un cross PERFETTO sulla testa di Higuain. 
Il secondo gol di Higuain viene da una combinazione COLLETTIVA. 

Voglio vederlo sto Higuain senza un cross, senza un assist, senza niente.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Higuain gioca in una squadra VERA. E' tutto la differenza. Ho rivisto la partita, e almeno di una giocata personale, non vedo come Balotelli poteva fare gol. Il Napoli si è creato tante occasioni da gol. Non solo Higuain. Il Napoli ha fatto il possesso palla e circolazione. Verticalità e cross perfetti.
> 
> Il primo gol di Higuain viene di un cross PERFETTO sulla testa di Higuain.
> Il secondo gol di Higuain viene da una combinazione COLLETTIVA.
> ...


Balotelli anche l'anno scorso segnava solamente da fermo o su calcio di rigore.
La squadra l'anno scorso girava a mille o comunque era in un buon stato di forma dopo il suo arrivo, ma nelle partite decisive anche giocate bene dalla squadra nel complesso Balotelli è stato incolore o del tutto pessimo (nel derby De Sciglio gli aveva messo sui piedi 3/4 palloni da spedire in rete solamente nel primo tempo, li ha falliti tutti, a Firenze non si è praticamente visto in campo e lo stesso si può dire anche per l'ultima partita col Siena, tenendo in considerazione che non ha giocato con Juve, Napoli e Lazio per negligenza sua).
Lui non fa assolutamente niente per cercare di far compiere un salto di qualità alla squadra: non attacca la profondità, non torna in difesa, non passa mai la palla, non fa pressing, sbaglia passaggi facili, spesso tenta dribbling che non portano a nessun risultato. Non mi interessa delle sue qualità e delle sua potenzialità, visto che non le mette in gioco. Per il momento è un normalissimo attaccante, che da fermo è uno dei migliori al mondo, ma che per il resto ha grossi limiti tecnico-tattici.
L'unico miglioramento che noto è che quantomeno non tenta più le simulazioni.
Secondo me lui potrebbe essere una buona riserva in una grande squadra, pronto ad entrare in campo in caso di necessità quando si deve rimontare o quando serve una punta in più per cercare di vincere la partita. Una grande squadra che vuole tornare ad alti livelli non dovrebbe puntare tutto su un giocatore del genere. Ma noi siamo ancora una grande squadra?


----------



## korma (11 Febbraio 2014)

un pagliaccio...da cedere al piu' presto.


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Non è da Milan. Ha limiti tecnici e tattici enormi. Monetizzare e prendere Mandzukic


----------



## 666psycho (11 Febbraio 2014)

visto l'andamento se non si da una mossa entro fine stagione, é da vendere dopo il mondiale..al suo posto anche se difficilissimo, Giuseppe Rossi


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi.. son passati 10 anni per cui la mia memoria è un po' annebbiata:

Ma Ibra era cosi tanto piu' forte alla sua età?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. son passati 10 anni per cui la mia memoria è un po' annebbiata:
> 
> Ma Ibra era cosi tanto piu' forte alla sua età?



no era anche peggio..dopo calciopoli migliorò in maniera spaventosa..


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> visto l'andamento se non si da una mossa entro fine stagione, é da vendere dopo il mondiale..al suo posto anche se difficilissimo, Giuseppe Rossi



E se Giuseppe Rossi non convince che cosa facciamo ?

Perche non sta facendo una grande stagione, dobbiamo cacciarlo via ? A sto punto vendiamo tutti i nostri giocatori in squadra. 

Questo discorso vale per tutti allora.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

E se arrivasse un Mandzukic al suo posto?


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E se arrivasse un Mandzukic al suo posto?



Con Mandzukic saremmo primi in classifica, e lui sarebbe capocannoniere con 25 gol.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no era anche peggio..dopo calciopoli migliorò in maniera spaventosa..



Ecco 

Questo è l' esatto motivo per cui non son contento per nulla di Mario fino adesso, ma non lo critico ed attendo pazientemente


----------



## Dave (11 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. son passati 10 anni per cui la mia memoria è un po' annebbiata:
> 
> Ma Ibra era cosi tanto piu' forte alla sua età?



A 24 anni era alla Juve...faceva già grandi cose, è esploso a 25/26 anni all'Inter fondamentalmente però.
Tuttavia sono giocatori diversi, Ibra nonostante è più alto e più pesante si muoveva molto di più, cosa che se inizia a fare Balotelli diventa un fuoriclasse.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> A 24 anni era alla Juve...faceva già grandi cose, è esploso a 25/26 anni all'Inter fondamentalmente però.
> Tuttavia sono giocatori diversi, Ibra nonostante è più alto e più pesante si muoveva molto di più, cosa che se inizia a fare Balotelli diventa un fuoriclasse.



La fortuna di Ibra si chiama Capello.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La fortuna di Ibra si chiama Capello.



Balotelli ha avuto Mourinho, Mancini che lo ha lanciato in A, rivoluto al City e cacciato dalla disperazione un paio di anni dopo, e Allegri che per la prima volta gli ha consegnato le chiavi dell'attacco da titolare. Si può criticare tanto Allegri ok, ma siamo già a 3 allenatori che non sono riusciti a cambiarlo minimamente. Seedorf è appena arrivato, mi auguro che riesca a trovare la chiave giusta per farlo crescere e spero che Balotelli possa prendere il suo allenatore come esempio.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ibrahimovic (nato in 1981) 

04/05 Juventus Turin Serie A 35 presenze 16 reti
05/06 Juventus Turin Serie A 35 presenze 7 reti
06/07 Internazionale Serie A 27 presenze 15 reti
07/08 Internazionale Serie A 26 presenze 17 reti
*08/09 Internazionale Serie A 35 presenze 25 reti*


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic (nato in 1981)
> 
> 04/05 Juventus Turin Serie A 35 presenze 16 reti
> 05/06 Juventus Turin Serie A 35 presenze 7 reti
> ...



si ma nella juve non era cosi decisivo, poche volte ti faceva la differenza, come ho detto prima dopo calciopoli si è completato come calciatore e nonostante l'età continua a migliorare ogni anno..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha avuto Mourinho, Mancini che lo ha lanciato in A, rivoluto al City e cacciato dalla disperazione un paio di anni dopo, e Allegri che per la prima volta gli ha consegnato le chiavi dell'attacco da titolare. Si può criticare tanto Allegri ok, ma siamo già a 3 allenatori che non sono riusciti a cambiarlo minimamente. Seedorf è appena arrivato, mi auguro che riesca a trovare la chiave giusta per farlo crescere e spero che Balotelli possa prendere il suo allenatore come esempio.



Allegri fa poco testo. Mourinho l'ha avuto da troppo giovane, pure Mancini. Poi ovviamente le colpe sono anche e soprattutto sue.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2014)

A questo momento, Balotelli ha fatto 21 reti in campionato :

8 rigori
4 su punizioni
5 su assist 
4 su azione personale


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> A questo momento, Balotelli ha fatto 21 reti in campionato :
> 
> 8 rigori
> 4 su punizioni
> ...



se consideriamo solo quelli su azione sono 9 e sono pochini, roba da centrocampista offensivo..


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ibrahimovic nella sua prima stagione in Serie A 16 gol :

5 su azione personale
10 su assist
1 rigore


----------



## Aragorn (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ibrahimovic ricordo che i primi due anni in Italia non segnava tantissimo ma, tra assist,protezione della palla e altre cose, faceva un lavoro mostruoso per la squadra. La principale differenza tra lui e Balotelli è che lo svedese nel corso degli anni ha sempre avuto una crescita e dei miglioramenti continui, Mario invece non solo non ha una maturazione costante ma su alcuni aspetti sembra addirittura andare a ritroso.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic ricordo che i primi due anni in Italia non segnava tantissimo ma, tra assist,protezione della palla e altre cose, faceva un lavoro mostruoso per la squadra. La principale differenza tra lui e Balotelli è che lo svedese nel corso degli anni ha sempre avuto una crescita e dei miglioramenti continui, Mario invece non solo non ha una maturazione costante ma su alcuni aspetti sembra addirittura andare a ritroso.



Esatto, è la mancanza di miglioramenti che lascia perplessi. E' praticamente lo stesso giocatore che vedevo in nerazzurro.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic ricordo che i primi due anni in Italia non segnava tantissimo ma, tra assist,protezione della palla e altre cose, faceva un lavoro mostruoso per la squadra. La principale differenza tra lui e Balotelli è che lo svedese nel corso degli anni ha sempre avuto una crescita e dei miglioramenti continui, Mario invece non solo non ha una maturazione costante ma su alcuni aspetti sembra addirittura andare a ritroso.



E ricordiamo che Ibrahimovic giocava nella squadra campione d'Italia con Del Piero, Vieira, Trezeguet e Nedved.
Quando Balotelli gioca con Robinho, Pazzini, Kaka', Honda, Birsa etc.

Sicuramente non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, è la mancanza di miglioramenti che lascia perplessi. E' praticamente lo stesso giocatore che vedevo in nerazzurro.



dal punto di vista del dinamismo questo è anche peggio, quello giocava sulla fascia, cosa che sarebbe impensabile per il balo di adesso..


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Guardate che casino per una partita sbagliata dopo una bella serie di prestazioni


Non ho veramente più parole


Gli altri 10 sono : 

Abbiati DeSciglio Rami Zapata Emanuelson Montolivo DeJong Honda Kaka' Robinho



e ci si preoccupa di *Mario Balotelli*

Pazzesco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Guardate che casino per una partita sbagliata dopo una bella serie di prestazioni
> 
> 
> Non ho veramente più parole
> ...



infatti, rispetto agli altri ci hai pure ragione, ma da lui ci si aspetta di più


----------



## vota DC (11 Febbraio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Guardate che casino per una partita sbagliata dopo una bella serie di prestazioni



Quali belle prestazioni? Il motivo per cui teniamo Balotelli è che segna anche quando gioca male, cosa che Allegri gli ha inculcato trasformandolo in un fuscello procurarigori buono solo per i catenacciari, sta dando qualche segno di uscire da quella mentalità ma ci vorrà molto tempo, deve ancora imparare ad essere efficace quando ci si muove altrimenti tanto vale il Toni attuale che con una squadra ridicola segna molto solo di testa, Balo con compagni ridicoli segna molto solo da fermo.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic ricordo che i primi due anni in Italia non segnava tantissimo ma, tra assist,protezione della palla e altre cose, faceva un lavoro mostruoso per la squadra. La principale differenza tra lui e Balotelli è che lo svedese nel corso degli anni ha sempre avuto una crescita e dei miglioramenti continui, Mario invece non solo non ha una maturazione costante ma su alcuni aspetti sembra addirittura andare a ritroso.


E' lo stesso mio pensiero.
Sostanzialmente, il primo Balotelli interista lo reputo persino superiore al Balotelli di quest'anno e mezzo al Milan.
Il paragone Ibrahimovic-Balotelli lo trovo sinceramente blasfemo, e lo dico da non amante di Ibra.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> .


Quale sarebbe la serie di belle prestazioni?
Io personalmente mi preoccupo per tutti i giocatori che stanno performando ben al di sotto delle proprie possibilità e dai quali mi aspetto molto, in primis Balotelli, Montolivo e De Sciglio (El Shaarawy è fuori da sempre ed è ovviamente ingiudicabile). Gli altri sono appena arrivati, sono scarsi o sono ex-giocatori oppure sono giocatori che fanno il loro onesto lavoro. Non capisco per quale motivo Balotelli non debba essere criticato, non mi sembra così tanto più forte degli altri giocatori in rosa. Per quanto mi riguarda è sullo stesso livello degli altri 2 "ragazzini" e di Montolivo.


----------



## Hammer (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic (nato in 1981)
> 
> 04/05 Juventus Turin Serie A 35 presenze 16 reti
> 05/06 Juventus Turin Serie A 35 presenze 7 reti
> ...



Zlatan già con la Juventus era micidiale, dai.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ma come si può solo pensare di fare un confronto tra Balotelli e Zlatan?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma come si può solo pensare di fare un confronto tra Balotelli e Zlatan?



Il confronto è tra Balotelli e lo zlatan appena arrivato in Italia ovviamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il confronto è tra Balotelli e lo zlatan appena arrivato in Italia ovviamente.



Non regge uguale, Ibra ha sempre vinto gli scudetti dando un contributo fondamentale per la vittoria del medesimo. All'eta di Balotelli già decideva i campionati con l'Ajax.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non regge uguale, Ibra ha sempre vinto gli scudetti dando un contributo fondamentale per la vittoria del medesimo. All'eta di Balotelli già decideva i campionati con l'Ajax.



Secondo me anche Balotelli avrebbe vinto in quel caso. Anche Huntelaar ha fatto vincere scudetti all'ajax segnando oltre 30 gol. Non c'è la controprova in entrambi i casi comunque.

Quello che volevo dire è che Ibra a 23 anni non era lontano parente di questo Ibra. Spero che per Balotelli sia lo stesso. Ogni giorno che passa la fiducia si affievolisce.


----------



## O Animal (12 Febbraio 2014)

23 anni, 39 presenze e 25 gol nel Milan più scarso della storia... Non aggiungerei altro...


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 23 anni, 39 presenze e 25 gol nel Milan più scarso della storia... Non aggiungerei altro...



I numeri sono importanti, non c'è dubbio. Contando che gioca in una squadra praticamente priva di rifinitori, di assist man. 

Ma esulando dalle statistiche, importantissime per carità, sono altre cose che di Mario "preoccupano".

Preoccupano i suoi miglioramenti che sembrano non arrivare, preoccupano alcuni suoi comportamenti in campo e fuori.

Poi è chiaro che se togli al Milan Balotelli forse il rischio serie B non sarebbe da escludere.


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sono convinto che il salto di qualità lo farà... Gli serve un allenatore che lo faccia maturare dal punto di vista tattico (io credo in crespo) e mentale (spero in seedorf) condito alla fiducia di tutto l'ambiente. Forse basterebbe solo che i media smettessero di riportare ogni suo respiro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che il salto di qualità lo farà... Gli serve un allenatore che lo faccia maturare dal punto di vista tattico (io credo in crespo) e mentale (spero in seedorf)* condito alla fiducia di tutto l'ambiente*. Forse basterebbe solo che i media smettessero di riportare ogni suo respiro.



Secondo me non l'avrà mai, Balotelli è come Silvio: c'è chi lo odia e chi lo ama e di qui non si scappa.


----------



## O Animal (12 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> I numeri sono importanti, non c'è dubbio. Contando che gioca in una squadra praticamente priva di rifinitori, di assist man.
> 
> Ma esulando dalle statistiche, importantissime per carità, sono altre cose che di Mario "preoccupano".
> 
> ...



So che stasera è una apparentemente assurda da dire, ma... secondo me un Higuain al Milan non avrebbe fatto nulla di meglio di Balotelli se non evitare le giornate di squalifica... 

I movimenti dell'attaccante non li puoi attuare/imparare in una squadra in cui nessuno si inserisce, in cui nessuno ti mette un cross decente o un assist che ti metta da solo davanti al portiere (ho ancora negli occhi l'assist che ha fatto Gerrard stasera a Sturridge), in cui nessuno corre, in cui non ci sono sovrapposizioni, in cui non ci sono giocatori in grado di attrarre 2 difensori, ecc. ecc.

Molti suoi atteggiamenti ciondolanti anche a me danno fastidio ma devo riconoscere che di attaccanti puri come lui a 23 anni ne ho visti veramente pochi... Leggo molti nel forum che si straccerebbero le maglie dalla felicità se andasse via lui e arrivasse uno come Mandzukic, uno che ha la sua stessa media gol in una squadra dove giocano Ribery, Robben, Müller, Gotze, ecc. ecc. e che ha 4 anni in più di lui...


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2014)

Massì, ma sono il primo a dire che giocare con questi compagni non ti può aiutare, ma è evidente che tra il primo Higuain e questo sono passati anni di apprendimento, di lavoro. E' un giocatore intelligente che sa sempre cosa fare, gioca con la testa. Mentre Mario no, la mia preoccupazione è questa, che possa rimanere un fantastico solista, che ti inventa il gol da solo ma poi il contributo per la squadra sia scadente. Io guardo come modelli Higuain, oppure perchè molti capiscano ancor meglio Ibra. Giocatori che giocano prima di tutto con il cervello.


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2014)

io gli farei fare un po' di panchina!!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> io gli farei fare un po' di panchina!!



E intanto come vinciamo ?


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E intanto come vinciamo ?



con Pazzini ad esempio....

perchè scusa quest' anno ha per caso trascinato la squadra?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> con Pazzini ad esempio....
> 
> perchè scusa quest' anno ha per caso trascinato la squadra?



No trascinato no però magari qualche colpetto ogni tanto ci ha portato qualche soddisfazione.

Comunque volevo dire più che altro che metterlo in panchina non cambierebbe nulla, anzi è controproducente. Opinione mia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E intanto come vinciamo ?



Le stiamo vincendo tutte in effetti


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Le stiamo vincendo tutte in effetti


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> io gli farei fare un po' di panchina!!



In panchina contro l'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gli manca proprio la voglia, basta vedere il suo atteggiamento.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2014)

Avanti così, peggio vai, prima te ne vai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Non è un centravanti, oltre a non sembrare neanche un calciatore stasera.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Mario sei il mio eroe


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ha giocato 1.5 minuti su 95, ha trovato un gol che pochi al mondo lo farebbero "cercato"

Dai Wenger guarda che prodezza!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gran perla, per stasera gli risparmio tutto quello che penso di lui. Glielo dico domattina.
Dico solo una cosa: spero solo che Wenger abbia acceso la tv gli ultimi 10 minuti e abbia visto sto goal.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Febbraio 2014)

un gol alla ibra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Febbraio 2014)

però avoglia a magnà per diventare un campione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Questo è Balotelli, 86 minuti di melma e poi una giocata che ti fa vincere la partita. Peccato che non si viva di fiammate, resta un giocatorino con i piedi del campione.


----------



## Pivellino (14 Febbraio 2014)

si, speriamo proprio che ne faccia altri e che la sua valutazione aumenti dopo un buon mondiale. Poi monetizzare.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è Balotelli, 86 minuti di melma e poi una giocata che ti fa vincere la partita. Peccato che non si viva di fiammate, resta un giocatorino con i piedi del campione.


Col Bologna puoi vincere anche così. Ma i trofei non li porterai mai a casa.
Si deve svegliare. 
ha pescato il jolly, ma da quanto ho letto ha fatto schifo per tutta la partita. Non va bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Col Bologna puoi vincere anche così. *Ma i trofei non li porterai mai a casa*.
> Si deve svegliare.
> ha pescato il jolly, ma da quanto ho letto ha fatto schifo per tutta la partita. Non va bene.


Esattamente, queste giocate sono maschere. Non l'hai vista la partita? Da bastonate sulla testa, poi ha inventato dal nulla un goal.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> si, speriamo proprio che ne faccia altri e che la sua valutazione aumenti dopo un buon mondiale. Poi monetizzare.



Basta un buon Mondiale.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Febbraio 2014)

Un gol che il 99% dei calciatori neanche penserebbe. Speriamo che lo carichi in vista di Martedì


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2014)

Onestamente un gol del genere non fa altro che farmi infuriare ancora di più.
Ma vi rendete conto di che giocatore sarebbe se avesse un MINIMO di voglia di giocare?
Vai a quel paese,va'...


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Paradossalmente il gol mi hatto imbestialire più dello 0 a 0.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Un gol che il 99% dei calciatori neanche penserebbe. Speriamo che lo carichi in vista di Martedì



martedi può stare scarico quanto vuole, mercoledi lo voglio carico


----------



## aleslash (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ha passeggiato tutta la partita, il gol non mi farà dimenticare la prestazione


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Febbraio 2014)

Monetizzare.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Bene, vendiamo l'unico che sa giocare a calcio della nostra squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Onestamente un gol del genere non fa altro che farmi infuriare ancora di più.
> Ma vi rendete conto di che giocatore sarebbe se avesse un MINIMO di voglia di giocare?
> Vai a quel paese,va'...


Mi chiedo se non ci sia verso di farglielo capire.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ci sono giocatori che hanno talento e ciò nonostante mostrano dedizione (Shevchenko)
Ci sono giocatori che non hanno nè talento nè dedizione (mezza rosa attuale)
C'è chi non ha talento ma mostra grande dedizione (Inzaghi)
e infine c'è chi ha talento ma ahimè non ha dedizione (Balotelli)


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Avanti così, peggio vai, prima te ne vai



La cosa imbarazzante è vedere tutti quelli che criticano Balotelli. Con un qualsiasi al posto di Balotelli avremmo vinto 5-0.
Non vi rendete conta che questo Milan non ha difesa, questo Milan non ha un centrocampo di qualità. I nostri terzini non sanno fare un cross. 
Ma tutti vedono SOLO Balotelli come il problema. 


Balotelli non è il problema, il problema è la rosa (e l'allenatore). Il problema sono tutti sti bidoni che sono strapompati (Poli, Honda, Robinho, Birsa, Muntari etc)

La verità è simplice. Balotelli ha fatto ancorà un gol DAL NULLA. Un gol da solo. 
Meritate solo Matri e Pazzini.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2014)

Solo la rete e basta dovrebbe giocare tutti i90 minuti come gli ultimi 5 minuti, i giornalisti ancora una volta parlano parlano ma non sanno niente, talmente gli importa di Pia della maglietta e baggianate varie che ha dedicato la rete alla fidanzata di pia manco l'ombra giornalista chiaccheroni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> La cosa imbarazzante è vedere tutti quelli che criticano Balotelli. Che al posto di un qualsiasi avremmo vinto 5-0.
> Non vi rendete conta che questo Milan non ha difesa, questo Milan non ha un centrocampo di qualità. I nostri terzini non sanno fare un cross.
> Ma tutti vedono SOLO Balotelli come il problema.
> 
> ...



Voi vedete solo il gol di Balotelli, non vedete i restanti 80'. 
Come ha detto non ricordo chi, può solo decidere le partite col Bologna ma col suo atteggiamento non porterai mai trofei a casa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> martedi può stare scarico quanto vuole, mercoledi lo voglio carico


LOL, giusto. Perchè abbiamo giocato oggi?


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gol da 10 e lode, prestazione da 3.



Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> La cosa imbarazzante è vedere tutti quelli che criticano Balotelli. Con un qualsiasi al posto di Balotelli avremmo vinto 5-0.
> Non vi rendete conta che questo Milan non ha difesa, questo Milan non ha un centrocampo di qualità. I nostri terzini non sanno fare un cross.
> Ma tutti vedono SOLO Balotelli come il problema.
> 
> ...



Anche Birsa ha fatto 2 gol dal nulla in questa stagione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> LOL, giusto. Perchè abbiamo giocato oggi?



non l'ho capito infatti


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Voi vedete solo il gol di Balotelli, non vedete i restanti 80'.
> Come ha detto non ricordo chi, può solo decidere le partite col Bologna ma col suo atteggiamento non porterai mai trofei a casa.



Secondo te, Balotelli è il problema. 

Secondo me, il problema è TUTTA la squadra (e l'allenatore).


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ha tirato fuori un cappello da un coniglio


----------



## prebozzio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Abbiamo dieci cessi su undici e non vinciamo trofei perché c'è Balotelli in campo? Senza i gol di Balotelli saremmo in zona retrocessione, e Seedorf avrebbe fatto forse due punti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> La cosa imbarazzante è vedere tutti quelli che criticano Balotelli. Con un qualsiasi al posto di Balotelli avremmo vinto 5-0.
> Non vi rendete conta che questo Milan non ha difesa, questo Milan non ha un centrocampo di qualità. I nostri terzini non sanno fare un cross.
> Ma tutti vedono SOLO Balotelli come il problema.
> 
> ...


Non avere possibilità di verticalizzare perché Balotelli è fermo ti sembra poco?
Crossare in mezzo per Kakà perché Balotelli è fermo ti sembra poco?
Non avere un giocatore che tiene la palla avanti ti sembra poco?

Merito Pazzini? Pazzini ha avuto una palla in verticale e ha cercato Balotelli in mezzo che era mezz'ora in ritardo  avesse saputo dov'era avrebbe tirato subito anche da casa sua 

Definisci Poli bidone, mi basta questo sinceramente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dieci cessi su undici e non vinciamo trofei perché c'è Balotelli in campo? Senza i gol di Balotelli saremmo in zona retrocessione, e Seedorf avrebbe fatto forse due punti.



Senza Birsa saremmo sotto all'Udinese, che c'entra.


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gol da 10 e lode, prestazione da 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Anche Birsa ha fatto 2 gol dal nulla in questa stagione.



Prestazione da 3 solo per colpa della squadra. 
Mai un cross decente, mai una combinazione, mai un passaggio filtrante in profondità, mai una verticalizzazione. Ma tutto va bene. Non è la squadra il problema (e l'allenatore)

E' solo Balotelli, il problema.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Prestazione da 3 solo per colpa della squadra.
> Mai un cross decente, mai una combinazione, mai un passaggio filtrante in profondità, mai una verticalizzazione. Ma tutto va bene. Non è la squadra il problema (e l'allenatore)
> 
> E' solo Balotelli, il problema.


NON-SI-MUOVE

Cosa verticalizzi? La maremma infrascata?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> NON-SI-MUOVE
> 
> Cosa verticalizzi? La maremma infrascata?



infatti, guarda nel secondo tempo quando è entrato pazzini come montolivo con un lancio lo ha trovato subito, con mario non sarebbe mai successo..


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Prestazione da 3 solo per colpa della squadra.
> Mai un cross decente, mai una combinazione, mai un passaggio filtrante in profondità, mai una verticalizzazione. Ma tutto va bene. Non è la squadra il problema (e l'allenatore)
> 
> E' solo Balotelli, il problema.



Il problema non è Balotelli.
Semplicemente dico che Balotelli non si discosta affatto dallo scempio di questa squadra.
Del gol non mi interessa, è un gol che capita una volta ogni tot anni (bellissimo eh), ma è un giocatore che non si impegna.
Paradossalmente penso che lui sia perfetto per una squadra senza capo né coda data la sua anarchia.
In una squadra organizzata e con un gioco che funziona Balotelli non giocherebbe mai.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dieci cessi su undici e non vinciamo trofei perché c'è Balotelli in campo? Senza i gol di Balotelli saremmo in zona retrocessione, e Seedorf avrebbe fatto forse due punti.



Fai prima a cambiare Balotelli che gli altri 29.


----------



## aleslash (14 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> NON-SI-MUOVE
> 
> Cosa verticalizzi? La maremma infrascata?


Giuro che lo stavo per scrivere io


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Bene, vendiamo l'unico che sa giocare a calcio della nostra squadra.


Gioca a pallone, non a calcio.
Io lo difendo però così non va bene preb. L'attaccante deve giocare bene.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Senza Birsa saremmo sotto all'Udinese, che c'entra.


Che c'entra? 
Che siamo talmente disperati e ridicoli che, pur di sfogare la nostra rabbia, ce la prendiamo con l'unico calciatore di talento che abbiamo in rosa perché vorremmo che ci tirasse fuori dai guai come un supereroe. 
Che siamo talmente accecati da fare una caccia alle streghe.

L'hai visto il Milan di Seedorf senza Balotelli in campo? Io sì, ed è stato un pareggio orribile in casa contro il Torino. 
"Eh, ma senza Balotelli ci sono i tagli". 
"Eh, ma senza Balotelli c'è più cattiveria"
"Eh, ma senza Balotelli sono tutti più attivi, positivi e propositivi"

Sì, certo, come no.

In un anno di Milan siamo a ventisei gol.

Non è ancora attaccante da grandissima squadra? Forse.
Non lo sarà mai? Può darsi.
Ma questo Milan non è né una grandissima squadra, né una grande squadra, né una buona squadra: è una squadra mediocre, e se vuole crescere ha un'intera rosa da sostituire prima di cedere il suo giocatore più forte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E' solo Balotelli, il problema.



Balotelli (o meglio il suo atteggiamento) è un problema,mi pare innegabile.



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> NON-SI-MUOVE



.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gioca a pallone, non a calcio.
> Io lo difendo però così non va bene preb. L'attaccante deve giocare bene.



Hai stra-ragione, il problema e' che gli altri 10 giocano a bocce.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] posso chiederti, _a parte il gol_ (che comunque è un merito, chiariamoci), cosa ne pensi della prestazione ?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hai stra-ragione, il problema e' che gli altri 10 giocano a bocce.



EH purtroppo non puoi cambiare gli altri 29...


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non avere possibilità di verticalizzare perché Balotelli è fermo ti sembra poco?
> Crossare in mezzo per Kakà perché Balotelli è fermo ti sembra poco?
> Non avere un giocatore che tiene la palla avanti ti sembra poco?
> 
> ...



Vedi. Avevo ragione. Secondo te, il Milan ha giocato bene ? Ma credo che non abbiamo visto la stessa partita. 
Non hai visto tutti i cross sbagliati di Desciglio ?
Non hai visto tutte le verticalizzazioni mancate ?
Non hai visto i lanci troppo lungi ?
In questa squadra di m*erda, l'unica possibilità è INVENTARE dal NULLA. 
Abbiamo una squadra ridicola.

In una questa squadra cosi scarsa, Balotelli puo' far solo gol su azione personale, rigore e punizione. Senza Balotelli saremmo in serie B.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che c'entra?
> Che siamo talmente disperati e ridicoli che, pur di sfogare la nostra rabbia, ce la prendiamo con l'unico calciatore di talento che abbiamo in rosa perché vorremmo che ci tirasse fuori dai guai come un supereroe.
> Che siamo talmente accecati da fare una caccia alle streghe.
> 
> ...



Ovvio che l'ho visto, vedo sempre le partite. Come te ho notato un pareggio scialbo e osceno.
Il potenziale di Balotelli è enorme e il fatto che non lo sfrutta a pieno lo rende odioso, questo è. Oggi la prestazione, gol a parte, è stata oscena. Camminava per il cambo ed era svogliato al massimo.
Per me il campione prende per mano la squadra, lotta sui palloni, mostra grinta, cattiveria e quant'altro. Balotelli non fa niente di tutto ciò.
Come detto l'altra volta, Balotelli non si stima; è come Berlusconi quindi o lo ami o risulta antipatico e non ci sono vie di mezzo 
Per me è il giocatore da cedere per ricostruire il Milan.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2014)

E' meno mobile di Javi Moreno

Indolente ed inutile alla manovra. Il gol è spettacolare, ma non rende sufficiente la prestazione


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Balotelli ha giocato da campione solo contro l'Ajax al ritorno. Il suo é davvero un problema di testa. Lo risolverà e ci metterà tutti d'accordo!


----------



## prebozzio (14 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] posso chiederti, _a parte il gol_ (che comunque è un merito, chiariamoci), cosa ne pensi della prestazione ?


a parte il gol, molto male.

Non è una prima punta che dà profondità, le sue caratteristiche mi sembrano chiare, però avrei voluto vederlo più combattivo, più volenteroso, più responsabilizzato.
Molte colpe sue, altre deve dividersele con una squadra che propone una manovra lenta e con i cinque centrocampisti (due davanti alla difesa e i tre trequartisti) che rallentano enormemente il gioco, toccando il pallone molte volte prima di fare una giocata.

La difesa a tre del Bologna non lo aiutava: quando i compagni andavano sul fondo a crossare lui era in area (quando si degnava di andarci) in evidente inferiorità numerica, quando cercavamo di sfondare centralmente era spesso anticipato.

Una cosa che fanno i nostri centrocampisti e che mi innervosisce è che hanno la tendenza a "portare" la palla a quello a cui la vogliono passare. Sarebbe utile se fosse per fare uno-due ravvicinati, ma, visto che nell'80% dei casi il passaggio di ritorno non c'è, finiscono solo per portare un altro difensore sul lato attaccato e perdere rapidità.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> a parte il gol, molto male.
> 
> Non è una prima punta che dà profondità, le sue caratteristiche mi sembrano chiare, però avrei voluto vederlo più combattivo, più volenteroso, più responsabilizzato.
> Molte colpe sue, altre deve dividersele con una squadra che propone una manovra lenta e con i cinque centrocampisti (due davanti alla difesa e i tre trequartisti) che rallentano enormemente il gioco, toccando il pallone molte volte prima di fare una giocata.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con la prima parte.

Infatti mi piacerebbe vedere un 4-4-2 con lui e Pazzini insieme, vicini.


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

Può anche non riuscire a trascinarci o giocare male qualche partita, ma che almeno ci metta la voglia.
Deve giocare dietro a Pazzini, ha un ottimo tiro e sa verticalizzare, deve fare quello.


----------



## Musagete (14 Febbraio 2014)

Paradossalmente dopo che tira fuori una roba del genere ci si inc**za ancor di più.


----------



## O Animal (14 Febbraio 2014)

23 anni, 40 presenze e 26 gol nel Milan più scarso della storia... And counting... La media è quella di Ibra... Solo che ha 23 anni...

Ma va bene dai... Prendiamo Mandzukic o Diego Costa che fanno lo stesso numero di gol in un sistema di gioco stellare che noi non sappiamo nemmeno cos'è... Ragionate gente, ragionate...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 23 anni, 40 presenze e 26 gol nel Milan più scarso della storia... And counting... La media è quella di Ibra... Solo che ha 23 anni...
> 
> Ma va bene dai... Prendiamo Mandzukic o Diego Costa che fanno lo stesso numero di gol in un sistema di gioco stellare che noi non sappiamo nemmeno cos'è... Ragionate gente, ragionate...



Il Milan deve riniziare ad essere una squadra, Balotelli in UNA SQUADRA non può giocare. Può andar bene solo nelle squadre anarchiche e senza senso.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 23 anni, 40 presenze e 26 gol nel Milan più scarso della storia... And counting... La media è quella di Ibra... Solo che ha 23 anni...
> 
> Ma va bene dai... Prendiamo Mandzukic o Diego Costa che fanno lo stesso numero di gol in un sistema di gioco stellare che noi non sappiamo nemmeno cos'è... Ragionate gente, ragionate...


Ma guarda che Balotelli è estremamente fortunato a giocare in un Milan del genere.
Ripeto, in una squadra organizzata sarebbe costantemente in panchina a veder giocare i compagni di reparto.


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Poteva aspettare mercoledì per fare una giocata così


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che Balotelli è estremamente fortunato a giocare in un Milan del genere.
> Ripeto, in una squadra organizzata sarebbe costantemente in panchina a veder giocare i compagni di reparto.



Si, è fortunato di giocare in una squadra di m*erda, con compagni di m*erda, e un allenatore di m*erda.


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 23 anni, 40 presenze e 26 gol nel Milan più scarso della storia... And counting... La media è quella di Ibra... Solo che ha 23 anni...
> 
> Ma va bene dai... Prendiamo Mandzukic o Diego Costa che fanno lo stesso numero di gol in un sistema di gioco stellare che noi non sappiamo nemmeno cos'è... Ragionate gente, ragionate...


Quoto col sangue.


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Si, è fortunato di giocare in una squadra di m*erda, con compagni di m*erda, e un allenatore di m*erda.


Già seedorf bollato come allenatore di m*erda? Vi meritate la serie b, non ho parole.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Si, è fortunato di giocare in una squadra di m*erda, con compagni di m*erda, e un allenatore di m*erda.



Hai ragione, è un fenomeno.
Shevchenko e Van Basten in confronto a lui sono dei Ricardo Oliveira qualunque.


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Se gioca da prima punta rimane fermo a c a z z e g g i a r e là davanti, 0 impegno, 0 voglia..boh sembra estraneo alla squadra, uno che gioca al campetto per i fatti suoi.

A questo punto mettiamolo nei 3 dietro, così forse gli arriva qualche pallone in più e restando nel vivo dell'azione è obbligato a darsi una svegliata.


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, è un fenomeno.
> Shevchenko e Van Basten in confronto a lui sono dei Ricardo Oliveira qualunque.


Non è un fenomeno, è un gran giocatore con una nocciolina in testa ma di sicuro il migliore per distacco che abbiamo... se poi te sei davvero convinto che un qualunque giocatore non sia penalizzato, ma addirittura fortunato, a giocare con gente scarsa... cioè boh.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ma non è solo il cervello raga, è il modo di giocare che non va bene.
Potrebbe diventare grandissimo semplicemente se si impegnasse di più, si considerasse parte di una squadra e, aggiungerei, esultasse dopo i gol 
Inzaghi una volta disse che esulta sempre come un matto dopo un gol perché lui vive per quello, vive per il gol.

Il fatto di non esultare dimostra il suo essere spocchioso.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Non è un fenomeno, è un gran giocatore con una nocciolina in testa ma di sicuro il migliore per distacco che abbiamo... se poi te sei davvero convinto che un qualunque giocatore non sia penalizzato, ma addirittura fortunato, a giocare con gente scarsa... cioè boh.



Secondo te un giocatore che non gioca a calcio per 89 minuti (questa sera, in altre occasioni proprio tutta la partita) giocherebbe in una squadra ambiziosa e ben organizzata?
Un gran giocatore è uno che dimostra di essere forte con continuità. Questo non è mai stato continuo in 5 anni di carriera tra i professionisti. Per me non è affatto il migliore giocatore per distacco che abbiamo, per me è tale e quale agli altri (dei pochi buoni che abbiamo). Per me la squadra non è nemmeno così scarsa e non cambio idea, se non si corre non si va da nessuna parte. Certo che risente della stagione negativa della squadra, ma non ha la testa e giocatori come lui non mi sono mai piaciuti.


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma non è solo il cervello raga, è il modo di giocare che non va bene.
> Potrebbe diventare grandissimo semplicemente se si impegnasse di più, si considerasse parte di una squadra e, aggiungerei, esultasse dopo i gol
> Inzaghi una volta disse che esulta sempre come un matto dopo un gol perché lui vive per quello, vive per il gol.
> 
> Il fatto di non esultare dimostra il suo essere spocchioso.



 D'altronde finché chiunque in Italia a cominciare dal ct della nazionale parla di lui come un potenziale pallone d'oro ecc.. questo non cambierà mai modo di atteggiarsi.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo te un giocatore che non gioca a calcio per 89 minuti (questa sera, in altre occasioni proprio tutta la partita) giocherebbe in una squadra ambiziosa e ben organizzata?
> Un gran giocatore è uno che dimostra di essere forte con continuità. Questo non è mai stato continuo in 5 anni di carriera tra i professionisti. Per me non è affatto il migliore giocatore per distacco che abbiamo, per me è tale e quale agli altri (dei pochi buoni che abbiamo). Per me la squadra non è nemmeno così scarsa e non cambio idea, se non si corre non si va da nessuna parte. Certo che risente della stagione negativa della squadra, ma non ha la testa e giocatori come lui non mi sono mai piaciuti.



26 gol in 40 partite... Cosa deve fare per essere continuo? 1 gol a partita? Forse siete voi a a sbagliavi aspettandovi un Messi... Questo è un attaccante. Ci serve il resto della squadra.... Dategli un Iniesta, un Gotze, un Ribery, un Turan, un Modric, un Ozil, un Gerrard, un Hazard e poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 26 gol in 40 partite... Cosa deve fare per essere continuo? 1 gol a partita? Forse siete voi a a sbagliavi aspettandovi un Messi...



Io non mi aspetto Messi.
Io voglio vedere in campo un giocatore che giochi a calcio e giochi per la squadra.
Mi vanno bene i gol, ma rigori esclusi quante di queste reti sono state davvero decisive? In quante di queste 40 partite ha trascinato la squadra?
A me tra l'altro i suoi limiti tecnico-tattici mi sembrano evidenti (e ci possono anche stare, ci sono attaccanti che maturano calcisticamente a 27/28 anni).
Se avesse un cervello e si applicasse, non lo venderei mai perché è giovane e può migliorare ancora molto (il talento è innegabile).
Purtroppo temo che Balotelli rimarrà sempre questo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che Balotelli è estremamente fortunato a giocare in un Milan del genere.
> Ripeto, in una squadra organizzata sarebbe costantemente in panchina a veder giocare i compagni di reparto.



.


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 26 gol in 40 partite... Cosa deve fare per essere continuo? 1 gol a partita? Forse siete voi a a sbagliavi aspettandovi un Messi... Questo è un attaccante. Ci serve il resto della squadra.... Dategli un Iniesta, un Gotze, un Ribery, un Turan, un Modric, un Ozil, un Gerrard e poi ne riparliamo...



Il punto non sono i gol ma un atteggiamento e un'indolenza nel corso della partita, se cambiasse modo di giocare e dimostrasse che gli interessa vincere e giocare con continuità magari non riceverebbe da tutti continue critiche e rimproveri.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma non è solo il cervello raga, è il modo di giocare che non va bene.
> Potrebbe diventare grandissimo semplicemente se si impegnasse di più, si considerasse parte di una squadra e, aggiungerei, esultasse dopo i gol
> Inzaghi una volta disse che esulta sempre come un matto dopo un gol perché lui vive per quello, vive per il gol.
> 
> Il fatto di non esultare dimostra il suo essere spocchioso.



Per cervello intendo quello. Che non sappia fare le tabelline non me frega niente.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io non mi aspetto Messi.
> Io voglio vedere in campo un giocatore che giochi a calcio e giochi per la squadra.
> Mi vanno bene i gol, ma rigori esclusi quante di queste reti sono state davvero decisive? In quante di queste 40 partite ha trascinato la squadra?
> A me tra l'altro i suoi limiti tecnico-tattici mi sembrano evidenti (e ci possono anche stare, ci sono attaccanti che maturano calcisticamente a 27/28 anni).
> ...



Ma chi deve trascinare scusa? Non vedi gli altri 10 in campo? 

Una squadra nettamente migliore di questa (Milan 2011/2012) nemmeno con Ibrahimovic non ha vinto nulla... I trofei si vincono con le squadre non con "Il Giocatore"...

Come detto sopra il motore di una squadra non è mai il centravanti... Riguardati i grandi numeri 9 con che gente giocano/giocavano...


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma chi deve trascinare scusa? Non vedi gli altri 10 in campo?
> 
> Una squadra nettamente migliore di questa (Milan 2011/2012) nemmeno con Ibrahimovic non ha vinto nulla... I trofei si vincono con le squadre non con "Il Giocatore"...
> 
> Come detto sopra il motore di una squadra non è mai il centravanti... Riguardati i grandi numeri 9 con che gente giocano/giocavano...


Intendo trascinare la squadra a vincere la partita con una grande prestazione. Quante volte lo ha fatto?
Paradossalmente pur non essendo una prima punta il Faraone l'anno scorso lo ha fatto in ben più di un'occasione.
Mario giocava allo stesso modo l'anno scorso quando la squadra era in forma ed in rimonta. Secondo me l'anno scorso, nonostante nel complesso non mi fosse dispiaciuto, alcune sue prestazioni incolori sono state cancellate dai rigori. Mi ricordo molte partite in cui era praticamente uno spettatore non pagante.
Ma Balotelli è così tanto meglio degli altri 10 in campo? Gioca così tanto meglio degli altri 10 in campo?
Perché voi lo fate passare per un fenomeno che gioca con un branco di pippe immonde.
Secondo me in squadra non abbiamo nessun campione, ma abbiamo 3 giocatori che potrebbero diventare degli ottimi giocatori (magari anche campioni, chi lo sa), ovvero El Shaarawy, Balotelli e De Sciglio. Se i migliori teoricamente sono proprio i giocatori più giovani in rosa, è normale che possano avere un rendimento altalenante. Il problema semmai sono i giocatori che stanno in campo con loro.
Per quanto El Shaarawy (soprattutto negli ultimi mesi dello scorso campionato) e De Sciglio (in questi ultimi mesi) abbiano attraversato dei momenti molto negativi mi sembrano 2 giocatori su cui è possibile costruire il Milan del futuro, in quanto danno l'idea di essere affidabili e in campo non giocano mai con un atteggiamento di indolenza. Balotelli non riesco a considerarlo un punto fermo per un Milan che vuole ritornare a livelli decenti, non affiderei mai le chiavi dell'attacco ad uno del genere se volessi tornare a competere per lo scudetto.
Certo, se l'unico obiettivo è quello del pareggio di bilancio e non c'è alcuna ambizione sportiva, mi tengo tutta la vita Balotelli. Se a giugno lo cedono ci spacciano Petagna come nuovo acquisto col ritorno di Matri. Ma se solamente ci fosse un minimo di progetto Balotelli lo venderei al volo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma chi deve trascinare scusa? Non vedi gli altri 10 in campo?
> 
> Una squadra nettamente migliore di questa (Milan 2011/2012) nemmeno con Ibrahimovic non ha vinto nulla... I trofei si vincono con le squadre non con "Il Giocatore"...
> 
> Come detto sopra il motore di una squadra non è mai il centravanti... Riguardati i grandi numeri 9 con che gente giocano/giocavano...



Ti posso chiedere come giudicavi Balotelli al manchester ?

Detto che sono in linea di massima d'accordo con quello che intendi dire.


----------



## Principe (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Intendo trascinare la squadra a vincere la partita con una grande prestazione. Quante volte lo ha fatto?
> Paradossalmente pur non essendo una prima punta il Faraone l'anno scorso lo ha fatto in ben più di un'occasione.
> Mario giocava allo stesso modo l'anno scorso quando la squadra era in forma ed in rimonta. Secondo me l'anno scorso, nonostante nel complesso non mi fosse dispiaciuto, alcune sue prestazioni incolori sono state cancellate dai rigori. Mi ricordo molte partite in cui era praticamente uno spettatore non pagante.
> Ma Balotelli è così tanto meglio degli altri 10 in campo? Gioca così tanto meglio degli altri 10 in campo?
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## Albijol (15 Febbraio 2014)

Mi raccomando criticatelo pure, con tutti i suoi limiti Mario è l'unico giocatore da Milan che abbiamo su una rosa di 30 giocatori. E a giugno verrà venduto al cento x cento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2014)

Il bello è che a qualsiasi altro giocatore all'85' in pagella avreste messo 5,5 '' non gli arrivano palle giocabili ''


Ma Mario, eh Mario, a lui avreste piazzato un bel 4. 

Non dico che vi ha piazzato lui e dove 

Però più parlate e più questo segna, mi metto comodo e aspetto la prossima bomba, la prossima volta tira direttamente da Brescia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Poi non parliamo del suo non esultare, stucchevole al massimo.


----------



## andre (15 Febbraio 2014)

Quando c'è Balotelli in campo o giochi in 10 per tutta la partita partendo da 0-0 o giochi in 10 tutta la partita con un gol di vantaggio. Paragonarlo ad Ibra mi sembra veramente imbarazzate. Ibrahimovic dava l'anima in campo, segnava in ogni modo e faceva segnare in ogni modo.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Febbraio 2014)

cmq balotelli gioca troppo troppo da fermo...ieri in un azione é rimasto 45 secondi statico davanti ai 16 metri del bologna senza fare UN movimento per facilitare il passaggio del compagno... vuole sempre la palla sui piedi..


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poi non parliamo del suo non esultare, stucchevole al massimo.



eh, quello non lo capisco proprio.
Hai fatto un eurogol, quasi sicuramente la tua squadra vincerà grazie a quel gol.... esulta no!?!?!?!?

Se esultasse caricherebbe anche l'ambiente.

Ecco i suoi limiti, ecco perché non può essere un leader.
Ma la soluzione, ragazzi miei, non è di certo venderlo, perché non è assolutamente semplice trovare un giocatore con le sue qualità.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eh, quello non lo capisco proprio.
> Hai fatto un eurogol, quasi sicuramente la tua squadra vincerà grazie a quel gol.... esulta no!?!?!?!?
> 
> Se esultasse caricherebbe anche l'ambiente.
> ...


Io non mi preoccupo troppo, magari in spogliatoio parla, si arrabbia... Non esulta per essere personaggio... e i compagni lo sanno e lasciano perdere...


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Poi non parliamo del suo non esultare, stucchevole al massimo.



Bah, per me potrebbe anche non esultare mai se decidesse di giocare a calcio non solamente per 1 minuti ogni 2/3 partite.
Questo è proprio l'ultimo dei problemi


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Intendo trascinare la squadra a vincere la partita con una grande prestazione. Quante volte lo ha fatto?
> Paradossalmente pur non essendo una prima punta il Faraone l'anno scorso lo ha fatto in ben più di un'occasione.
> Mario giocava allo stesso modo l'anno scorso quando la squadra era in forma ed in rimonta. Secondo me l'anno scorso, nonostante nel complesso non mi fosse dispiaciuto, alcune sue prestazioni incolori sono state cancellate dai rigori. Mi ricordo molte partite in cui era praticamente uno spettatore non pagante.
> Ma Balotelli è così tanto meglio degli altri 10 in campo? Gioca così tanto meglio degli altri 10 in campo?
> ...



Io da un "numero 9" mi aspetto solo gol. E Balotelli quelli li fa anche in un Milan osceno. Non ha ancora raggiunto la maturità calcistica e personale ma da quando è al Milan ha sostanzialmente raddoppiato il suo rendimento rispetto al City o all'Inter grazie ad una maggior responsabilizzazione da parte della società.

Non esistono attaccanti in Europa che abbiano segnato i suoi gol (al netto e al lordo dei rigori) a 23 anni. Falcao era ancora in Argentina con medie inferiori, Diego Costa pettinava le bambole, Mandzukic aveva segnato meno gol nella "Prva hrvatska nogometna liga" (campionato croato)... Lewandowski ha segnato tanti gol nella Ekstraklasa (campionato polacco) e nel campionato tedesco si è svegliato proprio a 23 anni viaggiando con medie simili a quelle di Balotelli al Milan e poi si è consacrato l'anno seguente con la stagione che tutti conosciamo... ma onestamente in che sistema di squadra giocano oggi i suddetti giocatori? Vogliamo veramente paragonare gli impianti di gioco di Atletico Madrid, Bayern Monaco e Borussia Dortmund con quello del Milan? Vogliamo considerare quanti dei nostri giocatori potrebbero giocare in una di queste squadre?

Mi affascina il continuo confronto con El Shaarawy e De Sciglio, ragazzi che a differenza di Balotelli sono arrivati in prima squadra in sordina senza avere nessuna attenzione dei media e dei tifosi su di loro... El Shaarawy prima del girone d'andata dell'anno scorso nella sua carriera d'attaccante aveva segnato 14 (quattordici) gol in 61 partite (di cui 9 gol in 30 partite in Serie B). L'anno scorso è sbocciato nel girone d'andata ma non appena è uscito dal periodo di forma non ha più visto la porta e i motivi non sono solo fisici, a detta di molti con la fama sono arrivate anche le distrazioni... De Sciglio quest'anno non sappiamo nemmeno chi sia e non ha un decimo delle pressioni e delle attenzioni di Balotelli...

Balotelli è sempre stato al centro dell'attenzione, un po' perché se la cerca ed un po' perché fa notizia e fa vendere giornali... a 17 anni giocava nell'Inter di Ibrahimovic, non nelle giovanili del Legia Varsavia e da allora è stato un giovane milionario in prima pagina di tutti i giornali del mondo... non vi dico io cosa facevo io a 20 anni con 1 milionesimo dei soldi e delle attenzioni di Balotelli, probabilmente con quei soldi sarei già morto...

Tornado al calcio giocato Balotelli quest'anno a parte la ca... delle squalifiche ha fatto molto meglio del suo passato, in molte partite l'ho visto liberare l'aria sui calci d'angolo, tenere palla in attacco per difendere il risultato, prendersi falli simulando "di meno"... il tutto condito da 14 gol... Sono il primo a detestare il suo ciondolamento in mezzo al campo e il non aggredire ogni pallone alla Pippo Inzaghi, sono il primo a dire che non mi piace che non esulti dopo un gol e che era meglio lo sfogo di rabbia/felicità che Ibra trasmetteva ai tifosi dopo ogni gol... Ma non riesco a lamentarmi di un ragazzo di 23 anni che ha fatto e sta facendo quello che fa lui... 

Posso solo augurarmi che continui a crescere come è cresciuto nell'ultimo anno e che nasca un progetto di gioco alle sue spalle, non sulle sue spalle. Con un impianto di gioco discreto questo Balotelli è già un attaccante devastante, lo abbiamo visto nel girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso dove ha avuto una media simile a quella di Cristiano Ronaldo segnando quasi un gol a partita... Vorrei provare a mettergli una squadra decente dietro e vedere cosa può fare prima di bollarlo come un attaccante inaffidabile... Secondo me nemmeno un giocatore fenomenale ed esperto come Ibra avrebbe potuto fare molto di più in un Milan così... forse 3/4 gol in più di Balotelli (quelli che lui ha "perso" per le squalifiche)... so che Ibra non essendo un 9 puro fa anche segnare i compagni ma quest'anno obiettivamente abbiamo visto gli "inserimenti" dei vari Robinho, Nocerino, Muntari, Birsa... sono più i palloni calciati in tribuna di quelli in porta...



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ti posso chiedere come giudicavi Balotelli al manchester ?



In Inghilterra sappiamo bene come funzionano i tabloid e lui non ha fatto nulla per evitare di farsi distrarre dal suo "lavoro", ripeto anche io a 20 anni con quei soldi avrei fatto di peggio... 

Il Manchester City in cui giocava lui non è nemmeno un lontano parente di quello che vediamo oggi... Nella stagione in cui è andato via i migliori marcatori sono stati Džeko e Tevez che hanno segnato 1 gol ogni 3 partite a dimostrazione che il gioco di Mancini non aiutava molto gli attaccanti... Balotelli è stato aiutato ancora meno dato che spesso partiva dalla panchina (nelle 14 partite giocate ha una media effettiva di 45 minuti di campo per partita). L'anno precedente ha contribuito enormemente al titolo, più di Dzeko e sicuramente più di Tevez e da un ventunenne non la ritengo una cosa banale...

Comunque noi siamo qui a perderci in chiacchiere mentre lui probabilmente starà parlando con Raiola che lo sta convincendo a tornare in Inghilterra... Quest'estate, salvo speciali convincimenti da parte di Seedorf, questo 23enne andrà via e noi prenderemo il solito mezzo attaccante spacciato per fenomeno disposto a non giocare la Champions che ci farà bestemmiare ogni santa domenica come lo sono stati i vari Matri, Gilardino, Oliveira, ecc. ecc... 

Un Ibrahimovic o uno Shevchenko  non vengono al Milan per giocare la Coppa Italia...


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> [...]
> 
> *Comunque noi siamo qui a perderci in chiacchiere mentre lui probabilmente starà parlando con Raiola che lo sta convincendo a tornare in Inghilterra... Quest'estate, salvo speciali convincimenti da parte di Seedorf, questo 23enne andrà via e noi prenderemo il solito mezzo attaccante spacciato per fenomeno disposto a non giocare la Champions che ci farà bestemmiare ogni santa domenica come lo sono stati i vari Matri, Gilardino, Oliveira, ecc. ecc... *
> 
> Un Ibrahimovic o uno Shevchenko  non vengono al Milan per giocare la Coppa Italia...


Per me non è affatto un attaccante devastante, ma il mondo è bello perché è vario 
Non so cosa dire, mi auguro che tu abbia ragione.
Io non tifo contro nessuno, tifo Milan e se diventasse un grande giocatore e giocasse con continuità sarei il primo ad essere contento.
Sull'ultima parte quoto, ma questo non significa che sia chissà quale fenomeno, ma semplicemente che la società non ha più ambizioni. Quindi mi tengo Balotelli anche se per il momento non mi piace per niente.


----------



## robs91 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Gol spettacolare che ha fatto dimenticare l'ennesima prestazione oscena.

Rispetto assolutamente chi lo apprezza perchè stiamo parlando di un giocatore che cmq ha dei colpi,ma io rimango coerente con la mia idea:il suo modo di giocare non mi piace e non aiuta la squadra.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè ma vogliamo paragonare le emozioni di un Inzaghi a quelle di Balotelli? Un gol di Inzaghi da 0 metri emozionerà sempre di più di un gol di Balotelli come quello di ieri.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Per me non è affatto un attaccante devastante, ma il mondo è bello perché è vario *
> Non so cosa dire, mi auguro che tu abbia ragione.
> Io non tifo contro nessuno, tifo Milan e se diventasse un grande giocatore e giocasse con continuità sarei il primo ad essere contento.
> Sull'ultima parte quoto, ma questo non significa che sia chissà quale fenomeno, ma semplicemente che la società non ha più ambizioni. Quindi mi tengo Balotelli anche se per il momento non mi piace per niente.



Hai decontestualizzato la frase come se avessi detto solo quello 
12 gol in 13 partite sono una media devastante... se l'avesse fatta Cavani, Di Natale, Osvaldo, El Shaarawy (che l'ha fatta veramente nel girone d'andata) o Topo Gigio direi esattamente la stessa cosa... 



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vogliamo paragonare le emozioni di un Inzaghi a quelle di Balotelli? Un gol di Inzaghi da 0 metri emozionerà sempre di più di un gol di Balotelli come quello di ieri.



Ma vogliamo paragonare le emozioni di un violinista a quelle di Balotelli? Un assolo di violino al teatro comunale emozionerà sempre di più di un gol di Balotelli come quello di ieri.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> .



Beh già metterlo insieme a Matri e Erre punto non gli fai un complimento.

Ma se ti dicessero che ne prendiamo uno forte ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2014)

il "tiro della domenica" capita

io guardo tutti i 90 minuti, e per 89 ieri è stato l'anticalcio


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2014)

Il più irritante giocatore della storia del Milan. 

Ottantanove minuti imbarazzanti e un colpo da fenomeno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 23 anni, 40 presenze e 26 gol nel Milan più scarso della storia... And counting... La media è quella di Ibra... Solo che ha 23 anni...
> 
> Ma va bene dai... Prendiamo Mandzukic o Diego Costa che fanno lo stesso numero di gol in un sistema di gioco stellare che noi non sappiamo nemmeno cos'è... Ragionate gente, ragionate...



quoto,poi però quando andrà via e poi restiamo con Matri e compagnia bella tutti poi a dire ridatemi Balotelli ecc.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh già metterlo insieme a Matri e Erre punto non gli fai un complimento.
> 
> Ma se ti dicessero che ne prendiamo uno forte ?



Non ho capito...

Quelli forti non vengono al Milan per giocarsi "La Coppa Italia"... Quelli fortini (quelli del sondaggio per intenderci) non sono per niente convinto che possano fare tanto meglio di Balotelli al Milan, anzi... sospetto che in questo Milan avrebbero fatto tutti pietà, dal primo all'ultimo...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non ho capito...
> 
> Quelli forti non vengono al Milan per giocarsi "La Coppa Italia"... Quelli fortini (quelli del sondaggio per intenderci) non sono per niente convinto che possano fare tanto meglio di Balotelli al Milan, anzi... sospetto che in questo Milan avrebbero fatto tutti pietà, dal primo all'ultimo...



Hai centrato il punto. Io sono un pò indeciso, sono sempre fiducioso su Balotelli perchè ritengo che sulla testa ci puoi lavorare, sulle qualità no. Però le prestazioni sono molto mediocri.

Secondo me ti fossilizzi troppo sui gol. Mandzukic e Diego Costa offrono una prestazione comunque migliore. Con il loro movimento, anche quando non ricevono palla, ne beneficiano gli altri.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Febbraio 2014)

La partita di ieri è molto esemplificativa di quel che è Balotelli. Capace cose fantascientificche come il goal, ma totalmente privo dei movimenti di base della punta. Un buon esempio è l'azione a metà secondo tempo, quando Pazzini si defila e la mette al centro (tutto perfetto) e Balotelli invece di essere lì ad occupare lo spazio lasciato vuoto dai difensori, si fa la passeggiata di salute.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2014)

quello che dice [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] è giusto, anche se solo il parte.
dal numero 9 ti aspetti i gol, e in questo Balotelli al Milan è migliorato.

Purtroppo nel calcio moderno non ci si aspetta solo il gol dal numero 9, soprattutto se ha le qualità di Balotelli. Diego Costa, Lewandoski, sono giocatori che aiutano anche in fase di COSTRUZIONE della manovra, smistano palloni sulla trequarti, fanno salire la squadra. E questa è una cosa che fanno tutti gli attaccanti al mondo ormai.

Però poi subentra anche un altro discorso che è quello legato alle potenzialità della squadra. Con Allegri non c'era proprio nulla e si giocava col freno a mano tirato, con Seedorf c'è confusione. In più i giocatori sono proprio scarsi scarsi scarsi. In un contesto del genere sarebbe difficile per chiunque, tranne che per un Cristiano Ronaldo, che emergerebbe comunque e vincerebbe le partite da solo probabilmente.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Hai centrato il punto. Io sono un pò indeciso, sono sempre fiducioso su Balotelli perchè ritengo che sulla testa ci puoi lavorare, sulle qualità no. Però le prestazioni sono molto mediocri.
> 
> Secondo me ti fossilizzi troppo sui gol. Mandzukic e Diego Costa offrono una prestazione comunque migliore. Con il loro movimento, anche quando non ricevono palla, ne beneficiano gli altri.





The Ripper ha scritto:


> quello che dice [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] è giusto, anche se solo il parte.
> dal numero 9 ti aspetti i gol, e in questo Balotelli al Milan è migliorato.
> 
> Purtroppo nel calcio moderno non ci si aspetta solo il gol dal numero 9, soprattutto se ha le qualità di Balotelli. Diego Costa, Lewandoski, sono giocatori che aiutano anche in fase di COSTRUZIONE della manovra, smistano palloni sulla trequarti, fanno salire la squadra. E questa è una cosa che fanno tutti gli attaccanti al mondo ormai.
> ...



Giusto ma non dimenticatevi che il movimento degli "attaccanti moderni" è enormemente beneficiato da come gioca la squadra... Anche Honda quando gioca col Giappone sembra un giocatore di classe mondiale... ma in questo Milan non vale nemmeno 1/10 di quello nazionale... siete sicuri che Mandzukic senza Robben, Ribery, Gotze, Muller, Alcantara, Alaba, Lahm, Schweinsteiger e co. sarebbe tutto questo giocatore? Anche Diego Costa fino a poco meno di due anni fa era un totale mister nessuno, non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco su una sua consacrazione in un altro campionato e in un'altra squadra... figuriamoci al Milan... tutto può essere, però...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Giusto ma non dimenticatevi che il movimento degli "attaccanti moderni" è enormemente beneficiato da come gioca la squadra... Anche Honda quando gioca col Giappone sembra un giocatore di classe mondiale... ma in questo Milan non vale nemmeno 1/10 di quello nazionale... siete sicuri che Mandzukic senza Robben, Ribery, Gotze, Muller, Alcantara, Alaba, Lahm, Schweinsteiger e co. sarebbe tutto questo giocatore? Anche Diego Costa fino a poco meno di due anni fa era un totale mister nessuno, non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco su una sua consacrazione in un altro campionato e in un'altra squadra... figuriamoci al Milan... tutto può essere, però...



Ed è per questo che non sono sicuro di cambiarlo (anche perchè magari non reinvestiamo neanche tutti i soldi). Però come avevi detto non possiamo permetterci i top, quindi dobbiamo anche un pò rischiare (oppure tenerlo).

Comunque sono convinto che a Giugno dopo il mondiale Blaotelli fa le valigie, perchè a Seedorf non piace (nonostante dica il contrario). E compreremo quello che vuole l'allenatore (magari qualcuno in Brasile ? Ma non mi viene in mente nessuno).


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che l'ho visto, vedo sempre le partite. Come te ho notato un pareggio scialbo e osceno.
> Il potenziale di Balotelli è enorme e il fatto che non lo sfrutta a pieno lo rende odioso, questo è. Oggi la prestazione, gol a parte, è stata oscena. Camminava per il cambo ed era svogliato al massimo.
> Per me il campione prende per mano la squadra, lotta sui palloni, mostra grinta, cattiveria e quant'altro. Balotelli non fa niente di tutto ciò.
> Come detto l'altra volta, Balotelli non si stima; è come Berlusconi quindi o lo ami o risulta antipatico e non ci sono vie di mezzo
> *Per me è il giocatore da cedere per ricostruire il Milan*.



Vedi. Il tuo ragionamento è lo stesso di Galliani. L'estate scorsa, ha cercato in tutti imodi di cedere El Shaarawy per "rinforzare la squadra".

40 mln per ricostruire il Milan. 
E' la principale ragione perche ci ritroviamo con una rosa pieni di bidoni scarsi che non vogliono lasciare Milanello. Sacrifichiamo sempre i nostri migliori giocatori per tenere i peggiori.

Il Milan dovrebbe fare esattamente il contrario.

Il Milan dovrebbe tenere solo i migliori della squadra e cacciare via TUTTO il resto.

Perche il problema del Milan non è Balotelli ma è la squadra. Lo ripeto, ci sono almeno 15 giocatori da cedere subito in rosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2014)

Non dico giocare sempre così, ma almeno 2 su 3? Sarebbe tanto complicato?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Non vedo l'ora che tu riesca a farmi ricredere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi ha fatto una buona partita, senza proteste e concentrato. Magari fosse sempre così


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2014)

Insisto. Almeno 2 partite su 3 così potrebbe giocarle? Non è che abbia fatto chissà che (il giusto), ha giocato una partita da 6.5 ma se gioca così con una Fiorentina, un Bologna, un Torino...


----------



## Gnagnazio (19 Febbraio 2014)

E c'é chi dice Diego costa è molto superiore. Ma non scherziamo...


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi bene dal punto di vista dell'intensità, ma come al solito prima di fare gol gli servono tante occasioni. Su quel tiro di prima doveva fare meglio.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Febbraio 2014)

Almeno tra Italia e Spagna il centravanti migliore ce l'abbiamo noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Almeno tra Italia e Spagna il centravanti migliore ce l'abbiamo noi.



Questa partita sicuro. Purtroppo Mario non gioca quasi mai così.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Febbraio 2014)

Pistocchi che dopo una partita così di Balotelli va a chiedere a Diego Costa se per caso abbia il passaporto italiano... Vabbè

Non c'erano dubbi che Balotelli fosse in valore assoluto più forte di Diego Costa, ma su 20 partite Diego Costa vince il confronto perché tipo dalla prossima ci saranno solo insulti in questo topic, miei in primis


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Insisto. Almeno 2 partite su 3 così potrebbe giocarle? Non è che abbia fatto chissà che (il giusto), ha giocato una partita da 6.5 ma se gioca così con una Fiorentina, un Bologna, un Torino...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2014)

le partite importanti non le decide mai... lui decide col Bologna... amen...
(anche se ieri ha giocato abbastanza bene... nulla di esagerato... ma abbastanza bene)


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> le partite importanti non le decide mai... lui decide col Bologna... amen...
> (anche se ieri ha giocato abbastanza bene... nulla di esagerato... ma abbastanza bene)



Beh c'è poco da dirgli obiettivamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2014)

Che partita 


Dopo che è uscito non ne abbiamo tenuta su mezza, senza Mario non siamo niente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Come al solito, non decide mai niente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che partita
> 
> 
> Dopo che è uscito non ne abbiamo tenuta su mezza, senza Mario non siamo niente



infatti, sono straconvinto che se ci fosse stato lui in quell'angolo mai avremmo preso gol..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ah tanto per dirne un'altra; il suo attaccamento alla maglia è nella sua uscita dal campo. Avevamo bisogno di segnare e lui ci impiega tre ore per uscire camminando per il campo, Gattuso anche con una gamba rotta si sarebbe precipitato subito fuori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ah tanto per dirne un'altra; il suo attaccamento alla maglia è nella sua uscita dal campo. Avevamo bisogno di segnare e lui ci impiega tre ore per uscire camminando per il campo, Gattuso anche con una gamba rotta si sarebbe precipitato subito fuori.



dai per la partita di ieri non è da criticare minamente, anzi ha tentato fino all'ultimo di rimanere in campo, poi non ce l'ha più fatta..


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come al solito, non decide mai niente.



Esatto.
Diego costa al suo posto, avrebbe fatto una tripletta con rovesciata e dribbling tutto da solo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ah tanto per dirne un'altra; il suo attaccamento alla maglia è nella sua uscita dal campo. Avevamo bisogno di segnare e lui ci impiega tre ore per uscire camminando per il campo, Gattuso anche con una gamba rotta si sarebbe precipitato subito fuori.



Eddai, stavamo soffrendo..Si è visto quanto siamo durati dopo che è uscito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Diego costa al suo posto, avrebbe fatto una tripletta con rovesciata e dribbling tutto da solo.



Ha avuto mezza occasione e l'ha sfruttata segnando.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (20 Febbraio 2014)

pensate quello che volete è decisivo col bologna stop. gran giocatore, ma senza cervello. da vendere se fosse per me.


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto mezza occasione e l'ha sfruttata segnando.



ha avuto anche un mezzo portiere davanti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> ha avuto anche un mezzo portiere davanti.



Vabbè se il gol è colpa di Abbiati, si è prevenuti nei suoi confronti.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se il gol è colpa di Abbiati, si è prevenuti nei suoi confronti.



Non nella parata, ma magari poteva uscire e quantomeno smanacciarla.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ha avuto mezza occasione e l'ha sfruttata segnando.


Mezza occasione? Una palla che gli spioveva sulla testa a porta vuota?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ce la fa a recuperare per i gobbi?


----------



## gabuz (21 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mezza occasione? Una palla che gli spioveva sulla testa a porta vuota?



Ma che partita hai visto? Diego Costa è partito da metà campo come Pelè


----------



## O Animal (21 Febbraio 2014)

Se Balotelli avesse provato a fare una cosa del genere spedendo la palla 2 metri sopra alla porta nell'unica vera occasione della partita l'avreste condannato a morte...


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2014)

Notate il movimento totalmente sbagliato di Abate che guarda e segue la palla e si perde diego Costa


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Febbraio 2014)

Diego Costa nell'occasione non ha affatto giocato meglio di Balotelli, anzi, e lo dico da non-estimatore di Mario.
Quel gol lo facevo anch'io visto che Rami si è perso l'uomo e Abbiati stava dormendo come sempre.
Detto ciò, Diego Costa ha segnato (io aspetterei ancora a dire che sia un fenomeno). Bisogna anche dire che Balotelli si è mangiato parecchi gol facili in più frangenti, il più clamoroso di quest'anno è stato il mancato gol vittoria contro la Roma negli ultimi minuti.
Se Balotelli si applicasse sempre come l'altra sera o come contro l'Ajax (nonostante non abbia segnato, perché non contano solamente i gol) lo terrei sempre. Il problema è che ha dimostrato di essere completamente inaffidabile e incostante.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Diego Costa nell'occasione non ha affatto giocato meglio di Balotelli, anzi, e lo dico da non-estimatore di Mario.
> Quel gol lo facevo anch'io visto che Rami si è perso l'uomo e Abbiati stava dormendo come sempre.
> Detto ciò, Diego Costa ha segnato (io aspetterei ancora a dire che sia un fenomeno). Bisogna anche dire che Balotelli si è mangiato parecchi gol facili in più frangenti, il più clamoroso di quest'anno è stato il mancato gol vittoria contro la Roma negli ultimi minuti.
> Se Balotelli si applicasse sempre come l'altra sera o come contro l'Ajax (nonostante non abbia segnato, perché non contano solamente i gol) lo terrei sempre. Il problema è che ha dimostrato di essere completamente inaffidabile e incostante.



Perfettamente d'accordo in tutto. A parte il fatto che comunque il gol se lo rivedi non è facilissimo, e Diego Costa è sembrato comunque il meno peggio tra i loro, nonstante abbia iocato la sua peggior partita quest'anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io da un "numero 9" mi aspetto solo gol. E Balotelli quelli li fa anche in un Milan osceno. Non ha ancora raggiunto la maturità calcistica e personale ma da quando è al Milan ha sostanzialmente raddoppiato il suo rendimento rispetto al City o all'Inter grazie ad una maggior responsabilizzazione da parte della società.
> 
> Non esistono attaccanti in Europa che abbiano segnato i suoi gol (al netto e al lordo dei rigori) a 23 anni. Falcao era ancora in Argentina con medie inferiori, Diego Costa pettinava le bambole, Mandzukic aveva segnato meno gol nella "Prva hrvatska nogometna liga" (campionato croato)... Lewandowski ha segnato tanti gol nella Ekstraklasa (campionato polacco) e nel campionato tedesco si è svegliato proprio a 23 anni viaggiando con medie simili a quelle di Balotelli al Milan e poi si è consacrato l'anno seguente con la stagione che tutti conosciamo... ma onestamente in che sistema di squadra giocano oggi i suddetti giocatori? Vogliamo veramente paragonare gli impianti di gioco di Atletico Madrid, Bayern Monaco e Borussia Dortmund con quello del Milan? Vogliamo considerare quanti dei nostri giocatori potrebbero giocare in una di queste squadre?
> 
> ...



D'accordo su tutto. Bel post.

Balotelli è un grande giocatore, noi però pretendiamo che faccia Messi o Ronaldo.. intanto i gol li fa.

A 21 anni portava l'Italia in finale contro la Germania bucando Nuyer e con il City nonostante le poche partita, è sempre stato decisivo.. il passaggio per aguero all'ultimo secondo in scivolata l'ho fatto io???? Maddai

Ha fatto gol decisivi pure con l'Inter

eheheheh Cavani, eheheh Diego costa eheheh Leawadnosviky ehehe Falcao ehehe...ma quale numero 9 tra i 20 ed i 23 anni era stato così decisivo? Nessuno...

Grande partita contro l'Atletico...

Eh ma no.. deve fare di pià, certo con una squadre di scarsoni come questa... ma cosa volete? A calcio si gioca in 11 non in 1.. il giocatore che ha fatto più assist e gol nel Milan nel 2013 nonostante non avesse giocato tutte le partite..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto. Bel post.
> 
> Balotelli è un grande giocatore, noi però pretendiamo che faccia Messi o Ronaldo.. intanto i gol li fa.
> 
> ...



Balotelli nella sua carriera ha deciso solo Italia-Germania, al City e all'Inter era addirittura un panchinaro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> pensate quello che volete è decisivo col bologna stop..



eh si, Bologna, Germania, Chelsea, United, Liverpool, Arsenal


Tutte quelle squadrette lì, vendere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli nella sua carriera ha deciso solo Italia-Germania, al City e all'Inter era addirittura un panchinaro.



Senza Mario il City non avrebbe mai vinto il campionato e probabilmente nemmeno tutti gli scontri diretti che il panchinaro ha deciso.

Per quanto riguarda l'Inter come non parlare della bomba decisiva al Rubin kazan senza la quale sarebbero andati a casa ai gironi e dei gol che hanno portato l'Inter fino al rientro dall'infortunio di Ibra a Parma per lo scudetto fotofinish.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ma io non metto in discussione nè il valore assoluto di Balotelli, e alla fine neanche il suo rendimento. Solo che con un atteggiamento più presente potrebbe fare molto molto molto di più. Non dico che faccia male, però potrebbe fare meglio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Febbraio 2014)

Io non discuto il fatto che Balotelli sia discontinuo e poco decisivo. Però rimane fatto che se lo cedessimo,i soldi finirebbero a bilancio,e lo sostituiremmo con uno tra Pazzini,Matri e Niang.

E allora scusate ma io me lo tengo,considerando che il suo sostituto non sarà un Falcao o un Ibrahimovic,ma uno mille volte più scarso di lui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non discuto il fatto che Balotelli sia discontinuo e poco decisivo. Però rimane fatto che se lo cedessimo,i soldi finirebbero a bilancio,e lo sostituiremmo con uno tra Pazzini,Matri e Niang.
> 
> E allora scusate ma io me lo tengo,considerando che il suo sostituto non sarà un Falcao o un Ibrahimovic,ma uno mille volte più scarso di lui.



Il fatto è che almeno Pazzini gioca per la squadra, e con un tridente dietro composto da Cerci Taarabt ed El Shaarawy potrebbe dire la sua.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Febbraio 2014)

Io lo cederei solamente se ci rinforzassimo con colpi oculati in tutti i reparti.
Non accadrà, quindi nonostante lo detesti e non lo reputi così forte mi tengo Mario tutta la vita.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Febbraio 2014)

La domanda è: per il gioco attuale e futuro del Milan il signor Balottelli è utile o no? è meglio venderlo per un calciatore più funzionale o meglio tenerlo perchè sarà un futuro campione?


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La domanda è: per il gioco attuale e futuro del Milan il signor Balottelli è utile o no? è meglio venderlo per un calciatore più funzionale o meglio tenerlo perchè sarà un futuro campione?



La mia idea è semplice. Se vogliamo continuare a costruire una squadra composta da mediocri allora Balotelli va assolutamente tenuto perchè è un ottimo solista che ti risolve tante partite, quando ne ha voglia. Se invece si vuole costruire un gioco, un gruppo con organizzazione allora si può rinunciare anche ad un Mario per uno più da squadra.


----------



## arcanum (22 Febbraio 2014)

Balotelli non solo si tiene, ma io in estate lo proverei nei tre dietro. Vendo piuttosto Matri e faccio tornare a casa Paloschi o un attaccante del genere a fare il vice Pazzini.

Balotelli va tenuto, per riempire le casse di cash si vendono 7-8 personaggi inutili, anche 9-10 considerando quelli che stanno in prestito altrove!

Le passeggiate in campo io a volte le capisco pure (seppur mi facciano imbufalire)...Balotelli vede i compagni dietro sbagliare passaggi facili, pressare poco e male, perdere contrasti a centrocampo, ecc, beh a quel punto un pò è normale demoralizzarsi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Febbraio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Balotelli non solo si tiene, ma io in estate lo proverei nei tre dietro. Vendo piuttosto Matri e faccio tornare a casa Paloschi o un attaccante del genere a fare il vice Pazzini.
> 
> Balotelli va tenuto, per riempire le casse di cash si vendono 7-8 personaggi inutili, anche 9-10 considerando quelli che stanno in prestito altrove!
> 
> *Le passeggiate in campo io a volte le capisco pure (seppur mi facciano imbufalire)...Balotelli vede i compagni dietro sbagliare passaggi facili, pressare poco e male, perdere contrasti a centrocampo, ecc, beh a quel punto un pò è normale demoralizzarsi*



Ma per favore, che giustificazione è? Quello è cosi proprio di natura.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che almeno Pazzini gioca per la squadra, e con un tridente dietro composto da Cerci Taarabt ed El Shaarawy potrebbe dire la sua.



Potrebbe dire la sua solo se giocasse assieme a Robben,Ozil e Iniesta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Marzo 2014)

Giudico solo i fatti, non c'è lui e il Milan sfodera la seconda grande prestazione consecutiva DA SQUADRA.


----------



## gabuz (3 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Giudico solo i fatti, non c'è lui e il Milan sfodera la seconda grande prestazione consecutiva DA SQUADRA.



Guarda che con l'Atletico Madrid ha giocato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Marzo 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Guarda che con l'Atletico Madrid ha giocato



Intendevo Samp e Juve


----------



## gabuz (3 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Intendevo Samp e Juve



Direi che è più probante la partita con l'Atletico che quella con la Samp


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2014)

Grazie a Dio non va in nazionale!


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Marzo 2014)

La Gazzetta è riuscita a scrivere un articolo anche sul suo tweet di supporto ad un concorrente entrato questa sera al Grande Fratello.
Stanno toccando sempre più il fondo


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2014)

Spero che con l'arrivo di Crespo (se arriva), che balotelli possa migliorare nei movimenti e cercare di più la pronfondità e stare più vicino alla porta! Con Seedorf, mi sembra che già é migliorato nel comportamento.. anche in campo, non cerca piu le simulazioni..


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Spero che con l'arrivo di Crespo (se arriva), che balotelli possa migliorare nei movimenti e cercare di più la pronfondità e stare più vicino alla porta! Con Seedorf, mi sembra che già é migliorato nel comportamento.. anche in campo, non cerca piu le simulazioni..



C'ho pensato anch'io appena ho sentito il nome di Crespo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] 

Non devi copiancollare le notizie.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Spero che con l'arrivo di Crespo (se arriva), che *balotelli possa migliorare nei movimenti e cercare di più la pronfondità e stare più vicino alla porta*! Con Seedorf, mi sembra che già é migliorato nel comportamento.. anche in campo, non cerca piu le simulazioni..



Perchè credi fin dai tempi dell'Inter non passi giorno in cui lo staff lavori con lui su questo? E' evidente che qui parliamo di istinto, istinto che non lo porta ne a giocare vicino alla porta ne ad attaccare la profondità. Non si può prentendere in questo possa diventare un Inzaghi o un Crespo. Certo, per quanto poco, deve migliorare.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè credi fin dai tempi dell'Inter non passi giorno in cui lo staff lavori con lui su questo? E' evidente che qui parliamo di istinto, istinto che non lo porta ne a giocare vicino alla porta ne ad attaccare la profondità. Non si può prentendere in questo possa diventare un Inzaghi o un Crespo. Certo, per quanto poco, deve migliorare.



beh non per forza...magari gli si chiedeva altro...non lo so...per me non é solo istinto, é anche intelligenza tattica é quella la puoi sviluppare. Forse non diventerà un Inzaghi, ma certi movimenti o atteggiamenti in campo può migliorarli...


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Lo stesso Oriali ha parlato qualche tempo fa di Mario, quand'era all'Inter si lavorava molto per togliergli quella "pigrizia" di voler solo palla sui piedi, di andare anche senza palla, di attaccare la profondità. Ha detto che conoscendo Mancini senza dubbio pure a Manchester questo tipo di lavoro veniva fatto su di lui. 

Ma ripeto, snaturare un calciatore è impossibile e controproduttivo. A me fa irritare da morire quando lo vedo lontanissimo dalla porta, lo vedo pigro ad attaccare l'area, attaccare pochissimo la profondità. Però oh, Mario è questo prendere o lasciare. Può migliorare e deve , ma non si può sperare cambi totalmente. Sono dell'idea che Mario giochi meglio con una prima punta che abbia reali caratteristiche da bomber. 

Per noi con la nostra idea di gioco ad esempio un Dzeko che gioca di più per la porta e nell'area sono convinto farebbe ancor meglio di Mario!


----------



## 666psycho (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Oriali ha parlato qualche tempo fa di Mario, quand'era all'Inter si lavorava molto per togliergli quella "pigrizia" di voler solo palla sui piedi, di andare anche senza palla, di attaccare la profondità. Ha detto che conoscendo Mancini senza dubbio pure a Manchester questo tipo di lavoro veniva fatto su di lui.
> 
> Ma ripeto, snaturare un calciatore è impossibile e controproduttivo. A me fa irritare da morire quando lo vedo lontanissimo dalla porta, lo vedo pigro ad attaccare l'area, attaccare pochissimo la profondità. Però oh, Mario è questo prendere o lasciare. Può migliorare e deve , ma non si può sperare cambi totalmente. Sono dell'idea che Mario giochi meglio con una prima punta che abbia reali caratteristiche da bomber.
> 
> Per noi con la nostra idea di gioco ad esempio un Dzeko che gioca di più per la porta e nell'area sono convinto farebbe ancor meglio di Mario!




forse hai ragione... ma il mio ragionamento era un po più generale, anche se mi sono soffermato sul fatto che debba giocare più vicino alla porta e più in profondità. Quello che io spero, é, che con l'arrivo di Crespo, Mario possa definitivamente fare il salto di qualità e diventare un vero campione che ti cambia le partite...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2014)

Cerca di fare qualcosa stasera..altrimenti nel dopo-partita senti..


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2014)

Farà una grande partita


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2014)

Stasera è la tua sera caro Balo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2014)

Di solito fai parlare la gente...

Stasera tappa un po' di bocche M


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2014)

Balo te lo scrivo con il cuore in mano... oggi è la serata dove devi tirare fuori la balls.. lascia perdere le **** della tv il gossip ecc ecc.. per una sera fai il calciatore.. prendi in mano questa squadra e mostra al mondo che sei un campione .... 

se avessi avuto io i tuoi piedi giocherei nel rela madrid adesso  .... dai balo dai daiiii


----------



## Aragorn (11 Marzo 2014)

Questa è la sua serata, se veramente vuole dimostrare al mondo chi è deve farlo ora (dato che le partite da qui al mondiale saranno per noi solo amichevoli). Non dico che deve farci vincere (magari segna due goal ma poi dietro ne prendono altrettanti), però deve fornire una prestazione molto convincente.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Marzo 2014)

Voglio vedere una prestazione da grande giocatore. Nelle grandi partite finora (tranne una) è sempre scomparso, è ora che dimostri al mondo intero le sue enormi potenzialità. Non deve trascinarci alla qualificazione, non è Messi o Ronaldo (oddio, se lo fa sono contenissimo eh), però deve giocare bene.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Marzo 2014)

Vediamo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere una prestazione da grande giocatore. Nelle grandi partite finora (tranne una) è sempre scomparso, è ora che dimostri al mondo intero le sue enormi potenzialità. Non deve trascinarci alla qualificazione, non è Messi o Ronaldo (oddio, se lo fa sono contenissimo eh), però deve giocare bene.



Se non è in grado di regalare una qualificazione, rimarrà sempre un mediocre.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questa è la sua serata, se veramente vuole dimostrare al mondo chi è deve farlo ora (dato che le partite da qui al mondiale saranno per noi solo amichevoli). Non dico che deve farci vincere (magari segna due goal ma poi dietro ne prendono altrettanti), però deve fornire una prestazione molto convincente.



!


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se non è in grado di regalare una qualificazione, rimarrà sempre un mediocre.



Sei troppo drastico 
Da quando è al Milan finora ha toppato tutte le partite di cartello, TUTTE.
Ecco, forse la partita di andata con l'Atletico è stata l'unica in cui mi è piaciuto e si è messo al servizio della squadra.
Per dire, El Shaarawy l'anno scorso fece grandi partite contro Inter, Juve e anche Barcellona (per me nonostante abbiano segnato Boateng e Muntari fu lui il migliore in campo). Mi vanno benissimo i gol con Bologna, Livorno e Udinese, ma è l'ora di lasciare il segno anche in partite ben più importanti e di prestigio.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2014)

Dai Balo regalaci questa vittoria! E il momento di dimostrare quello che sai fare! non ci deludere! contiamo su di te!


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sei troppo drastico
> Da quando è al Milan finora ha toppato tutte le partite di cartello, TUTTE.



L'andata con il Napoli per me resta la miglior prestazione con le big,nettamente.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'andata con il Napoli per me resta la miglior prestazione con le big,nettamente.



Vero, anche col Napoli all'andata giocò abbastanza bene, aldilà del rigore sbagliato.


----------



## Hammer (11 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questa è la sua serata, se veramente vuole dimostrare al mondo chi è deve farlo ora (dato che le partite da qui al mondiale saranno per noi solo amichevoli). Non dico che deve farci vincere (magari segna due goal ma poi dietro ne prendono altrettanti), però deve fornire una prestazione molto convincente.



.


----------



## Dexter (11 Marzo 2014)

Un campione. Almeno Cassano al Real ci è arrivato.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Marzo 2014)

Bella e decisiva la giocata su Poli in occasione del gol, ma solo quello. Si deve svegliare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

In ambito europeo non vale una cicca e c'è chi dice che è meglio di Diego Costa. Campa di rendita per Italia-Germania.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2014)

ma cosa ha nel cranio ? una vongola ?


----------



## Ale (11 Marzo 2014)

anche in ambito nazionale fa ridere i polli


----------



## Frikez (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In ambito europeo non vale una cicca e c'è chi dice che è meglio di Diego Costa. Campa di rendita per Italia-Germania.



A Diego Costa può giusto allacciare gli scarpini


----------



## Pivellino (11 Marzo 2014)

Giocatore indisponente, tronfio, sopravvalutato.
Un tamarro zippato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2014)

via dal milan


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Giocatore indisponente, tronfio, sopravvalutato.
> Un tamarro zippato.


C'è chi dice fa la fine di Cassano. Per me farà la fine di Bettarini.


----------



## Hammer (11 Marzo 2014)

Il confronto di Balotelli con Diego Costa dal punto di vista comportamentale è impietoso. Aggiungo, il brasiliano si è fatto anni di prestiti in squadre minori per poi spaccare il mondo in questi due anni, l'esplosione e la maturità del somaro le stiamo aspettando da sei o sette.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2014)

Cose giuste nel primo tempo:
-Insulti ad Abate quando ha buttato la palla fuori
-Passaggio a Poli

Per ora mi tengo i colpi in canna,ha 45 minuti per farmi ricredere.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Marzo 2014)

A parte l'azione del gol non si è proprio visto. Il confronto con Diego Costa è imbarazzante purtroppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Marzo 2014)

confronti tra diego costa e balotelli

uno è un professionista sempre decisivo

l'altro è un montato molto pieno di sé


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Niente insulti


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Marzo 2014)

Orripilante, svogliato, arrogante, viziato. Il simbolo di quello che il Milan attuale DEVE cambiare. E' la radice del nostro male. Da estirpare al più presto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il confronto di Balotelli con Diego Costa dal punto di vista comportamentale è impietoso. Aggiungo, il brasiliano si è fatto anni di prestiti in squadre minori per poi spaccare il mondo in questi due anni, l'esplosione e la maturità del somaro le stiamo aspettando da sei o sette.


Parole sante


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Orripilante, svogliato, arrogante, viziato. Il simbolo di quello che il Milan attuale DEVE cambiare. E' la radice del nostro male. Da estirpare al più presto.



Da faxare al più grande dirigente del mondo


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2014)

Chi era che dopo il gol da fuori area di Balo diceva che valeva 10 Diego Costa? rotfl


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo continui così


----------



## hiei87 (11 Marzo 2014)

Al di là della testa bacata, della quale si è già parlato abbastanza, ma...esattamente, questo potenziale da pallone d'oro...dove sarebbe?
No, perchè come affrontiamo una squadra di alto livello e lo marcano difensori decenti questo viene ridicolizzato. I colpi contro il Bologna di turno ce li ha anche Quagliarella. Ok la partita contro la Germania, con due gol davanti al portiere, ma non è che possa camparci di rendita a vita...
Gente come Cassano, Pato, Adriano e Recoba, per citare altri incompiuti, a livello di potenziale se lo mangiavano....Fa comodo a questo Milan giusto perchè ci garantisce i punti salvezza facendoci vincere qualche partita contro le piccole, cosa che gli altri non sarebbero nemmeno in grado di fare, nulla di più...


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Marzo 2014)

Potenziale pallone d'oro ? Anche escludendo la testa, questo ha i limiti tecnici di un Quagliarella.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Marzo 2014)

Spero che Seedorf lo prenda e lo chiuda a chiave in uno stanzino a guardare la partita di Diego Costa, che tecnicamente non ha niente in più di Balotelli, se non la testa.


----------



## arcanum (11 Marzo 2014)

mi piacerebbe vederlo giocare in una squadra FORTE


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2014)

Sul dizionario del calcio,vicino alla parola "mezzo giocatore",dovrebbe esserci la sua immagine.Un guscio di talento puro,completamente vuoto (o pieno di m...,a voi la scelta).Imbarazzo e disgusto.
Ah,c'è ancora qualcuno che non crede che tra lui e Diego Costa ci siano diversi ordini di grandezza?


----------



## Hammer (11 Marzo 2014)

Sembrava Matri


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Marzo 2014)

Campione vero


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2014)

per diventare non dico campioni ma anche solo grandi giocatori bisogna prima essere grandi professionisti... probabilmente in questo momento sta già pensando a cosa scrivere nel prossimo tweet


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe vederlo giocare in una squadra FORTE



L'Inter 2008-2010 ed il City sono scarse?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Marzo 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Al di là della testa bacata, della quale si è già parlato abbastanza, ma...esattamente, questo potenziale da pallone d'oro...dove sarebbe?
> No, perchè come affrontiamo una squadra di alto livello e lo marcano difensori decenti questo viene ridicolizzato. I colpi contro il Bologna di turno ce li ha anche Quagliarella. Ok la partita contro la Germania, con due gol davanti al portiere, ma non è che possa camparci di rendita a vita...
> Gente come Cassano, Pato, Adriano e Recoba, per citare altri incompiuti, a livello di potenziale se lo mangiavano....Fa comodo a questo Milan giusto perchè ci garantisce i punti salvezza facendoci vincere qualche partita contro le piccole, cosa che gli altri non sarebbero nemmeno in grado di fare, nulla di più...



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2014)

NON TI VOGLIO VEDERE MAI PIU'! Scarso a livelli enormi, lo voglio vedere con una gamba rotta.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2014)

Non ci sono parole per definire questo animale da proteste


----------



## robs91 (11 Marzo 2014)

E niente,non è mai decisivo in una partita che conta.L'ho sempre reputato un sopravvautato,e questa prestazione me ne da un'ulteriore conferma.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2014)

Robetta. Ormai va forte solo su Twitter.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2014)

Da cedere subito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2014)

Non vedo l'ora di fare il carosello quando verrà ceduto.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe vederlo giocare in una squadra FORTE



Basta, basta basta con questo luogo comune. Se uno non si impegna, è viziato, arrogante, svogliato, si allena poco e male, lo fa sia in un top team che in una squadraccia. E' la testa, la mentalità a essere sbagliate.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe vederlo giocare in una squadra FORTE



In una squadra forte non vedrebbe il campo neanche in cartolina...


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Marzo 2014)

Iniziamo a comprare PRIMA UOMINI e poi calciatori.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2014)

altra delusione.. peccato..


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Questa rosa va rifondata, i soldi si trovano da Balotelli, senza tante lacrime.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2014)

cerca sempre la giocata difficile senza trovarla mai, è solo dannoso


----------



## Aragorn (11 Marzo 2014)

Questo vive di rendita da quel Germania - Italia


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe vederlo giocare in una squadra FORTE



l'inter del triplete e il city non è che erano il Poggibonsi e il cittadella eh...

cmq speriamo in raiola.
abate + balo, e se ci va bene tiriamo su una 30ina di milioni.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2014)

Via. Oggi è stato semplicemente ridicolo. Non merita di indossare la nostra maglia. Via gli indegni dal Milan.


----------



## ucraino (11 Marzo 2014)

sopravalutato e un giocatoretto che fa qualche goal da calcio piazzato e che non fa mai la differenza in partite importanti . da vendere assolutamente !


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2014)

Vendere vendere ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2014)

Resta, non lo vuole nessuno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

hai deluso tutti quanti...mi dispiace, ma allo stesso tempo mi fai rabbia
via dal Milan


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2014)

Lo dico? Va bé io lo dico. Il giocatore più sopravvalutato del nostro recente passato in base a talento e aspettative.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

_Ehhh oggi ha giocato male, ma è POTENZIALMENTE tra i più forti al mondo. _ 
E' da cedere, punto. Sta scusa del potenziale regge fino ad un certo punto. Il giocatore si valuta da ciò che fa sempre sul campo, non per un gran gol fatto ogni due-tre mesi.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Via. Oggi è stato semplicemente ridicolo. Non merita di indossare la nostra maglia. Via gli indegni dal Milan.



Quoto

certo però che se l'ultima frase si concretizzasse diventeremmo una squadra di calcetto


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quoto
> 
> certo però che se l'ultima frase si concretizzasse diventeremmo una squadra di calcetto



Va bé non è che cambia molto


----------



## matteo (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> _Ehhh oggi ha giocato male, ma è POTENZIALMENTE tra i più forti al mondo. _
> E' da cedere punto, sta scusa del potenziale regge fino ad un certo punto.



Ha quasi 24 anni......Ste potenzialità le dovrebbe anche mostrare qulache volta


----------



## Belfast Boy (11 Marzo 2014)

Bocciatissimo questa sera ha passato metà del tempo a cercare un fallo da cui scaturisse una punizione e l'altra metà ad inveire con compagni, l'arbitro, la luna ecc.
Comincio francamente a scocciarmi seppur nonostante tutto sarebbe tra gli ultimi che metterei in lista partenti...prima di lui ci sono almeno 20 elementi da cacciare.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

Io ho sempre avuto la mia idea su di lui.
Ho voluto dargli un po' di fiducia, non volevo essere precipitoso.
Oggi lo ripeto, è il giocatore italiano più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 20/30 anni.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> _Ehhh oggi ha giocato male, ma è POTENZIALMENTE tra i più forti al mondo. _
> E' da cedere, punto. Sta scusa del potenziale regge fino ad un certo punto. Il giocatore si valuta da ciò che fa sempre sul campo, non per un gran gol fatto ogni due-tre mesi.



Quotone.
Speriamo indovini il Mondiale, così riusciamo a sbolognarlo.
Attualmente non penso lo voglia qualche squadra tra quelle che se lo possono permettere.
Mi darebbe molto più fastidio se andassero via El Shaarawy e De Sciglio. Almeno loro in qualche big match hanno fatto grandi partite, Balotelli sparisce puntualmente. La cessione di Balotelli non mi farebbe davvero né caldo né freddo. Quantomeno altri 20 giocatori dovrebbero essere cacciati prima di lui, ma non riesco proprio a vederlo come un valore aggiunto.


----------



## Tahva (12 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Iniziamo a comprare PRIMA UOMINI e poi calciatori.


Punto.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

via via
Ha rotto pure me.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2014)

Capisco che odiate tutti Balotelli adesso, io per primo.

Ma ricordate che Diego Costa fino all' anno scorso era poco piu' di un Amauri qualunque.


----------



## tequilad (12 Marzo 2014)

Se si vende Balotelli si resta con Matri eh...!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Se si vende Balotelli si resta con Matri eh...!



Pur di non vedere più Balotelli, accetto la cosa.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pur di non vedere più Balotelli, accetto la cosa.



Guarda, se mi promettono che prendiamo 4 ottimi giocatori: 2 ali, 1 cc, 1 difensore, mi faccio tutta la stagione con Pazzini - Matri - Petagna.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Se si vende Balotelli si resta con Matri eh...!



Ma forse è ora di valutare le persone in primis non credi ? E poi il talento. Che poi....talento non sfruttato perchè a parte fare gol (ogni tanto) alle squadrette, nei big match scompare, quando serve grinta scompare, salvo poi fare l'arrogante su twitter. E tu ancora difendi una persona del genere, uno che pensa più a cambiarsi acconciatura ogni 2 settimane, che a giocare bene e allenarsi bene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma forse è ora di valutare le persone in primis non credi ? E poi il talento. Che poi....talento non sfruttato perchè a parte fare gol (ogni tanto) alle squadrette, nei big match scompare, quando serve grinta scompare, salvo poi fare l'arrogante su twitter. E tu ancora difendi una persona del genere, uno che pensa più a cambiarsi acconciatura ogni 2 settimane, che a giocare bene e allenarsi bene.



.


----------



## tequilad (12 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma forse è ora di valutare le persone in primis non credi ? E poi il talento. Che poi....talento non sfruttato perchè a parte fare gol (ogni tanto) alle squadrette, nei big match scompare, quando serve grinta scompare, salvo poi fare l'arrogante su twitter. E tu ancora difendi una persona del genere, uno che pensa più a cambiarsi acconciatura ogni 2 settimane, che a giocare bene e allenarsi bene.



Punti di vista


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Punti di vista



Si, certo.


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> talento non sfruttato perchè a parte fare gol (ogni tanto) alle squadrette, nei big match scompare, quando serve grinta scompare



Ibra?

Qualche giorno fa ho sentito un'intervista di Capello che raccontava che Ibrahimovic quando è arrivato alla Juve calciava i palloni in tribuna ma che grazie al lavoro quotidiano, intenso e proattivo negli anni è diventato il giocatore che conosciamo oggi..

La mia preoccupazione su Balotelli è proprio legata a questa voglia di applicarsi, in allenamento e in campo... Gli allenamenti personalmente non li seguo ma certamente il suo modo di stare in campo da' sui nervi a chiunque... Soprattutto se poi non si inventa nulla..

Certamente non è semplice inventarsi qualcosa in una squadra brutta come questo Milan, basta vedere cosa combinano / hanno combinato gli altri attaccanti che sono passati quest'anno...

Prima di dare giudizi definitivi vorrei che si ragionasse sull'età del ragazzo, sulle alternative e sui benefici che queste potrebbero dare e sul resto della squadra... L'anno scorso nonostante un El Sha in forma stratosferica e un Balo a Manchester non mi sembra che le cose andassero molto meglio nel girone d'andata... Ricordate?

Non vorrei che tolto questo capro espiatorio si pensasse di aver risolto i nostri problemi... Secondo me non ne risolveremmo nemmeno uno... Siete tutti a parlare di una rifondazione che deve partire da De Sciglio (quest'anno si sono visti tutti i suoi limiti, speriamo solo per la giovane età), da Cristante (che nessuno ha ancora visto nel calcio professionistico), da El Sha (di cui a parte quei 3/4 mesi dell'anno scorso non si è visto molto). Sicuri che fondare una società su questi 3 pilastri sia la strada del successo? Secondo me no... Non mi sembrano Baresi, Rijkaard e Gullit... Il problema non è che Balotelli non sia Van Basten (scusa Marco se ti ho citato) ma che gli altri 30 e passa in rosa ad oggi sono tutti peggio di Balotelli...


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Ibra con balotelli non ha niente a che vedere. Il primo è un campione che si allena sempre al massimo delle capacità, in maniera attiva per migliorarsi sempre, e infatti in campo è spaventoso. Il secondo è uno che pensa alla cresta, alla macchina, a twitter, alla discoteca. E ha un intelligenza calcistica pure scarsa, a livello proprio tattico. 

Io non sto dicendo che le cose andranno sicuro meglio senza di lui: quello dipende anche da altri fattori. Io dico solo che lui è quello che c'è di sbagliato nel Milan. Una rifondazione va fatta estirpando questa gentaglia, riportando al milan prima uomini e poi calciatori. Non super star viziate e arroganti. Io preferisco un paloschi che si danna l'anima per la maglia a un balotelli, per dire. E credo che i giocatori da cui ricominciare siano questi: gente che è conscia dell'ONORE di indossare la nostra maglia e che SPUTA SANGUE ogni santa partita per i tifosi, per i colori, per la storia rossonera. Via i Balotelli dal Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2014)

ormai siamo alle solite...Io Balotelli lo voluto al Milan, ma quando vedo prestazioni come quelle di ieri non sono più così sicuro... lo abbiamo pagato 20, guadagna 4 milioni all anno é fa prestazioni al di sotto delle aspettative di tutti... quasi mai decisivo, poco sacrificio, poca professionalità... insomma un giocatore che fa prestazioni da giocatore normale, ma valutato da campione...non possiamo aspettarlo indefinitamente, abbiamo bisogno di lui adesso....é ora che capisca che così non può andare avanti... basta twitter, basta gossip, basta cresta, basta discoteca...lui deve pensare solo al calcio! lo voglio vedere sputare sangue, dare ogni volta il 120 %, non lo voglio vedere pascolare in campo se no, tanto vale prendere un Toni, che ha segnato più di lui é da stato più decisivo... Certo venderlo non risolverà i nostri problemi, ma tenerlo così neanche...possiamo aspettarlo, ma fino a quando? 28 anni? 29 anni? Quando poi sento il pizzaiolo che lo definisce come la gioconda mi vengono i brividi, Raiola é il cancro di Balotelli, una pessima persona, che lo sta rovinando... Non so cosa si può fare, ma Balotelli non può continuare così, io non gli chiedo di risolvere tutte le partite o di farci vincere scudetto e champions, io chiedo solo un po d'impegno e di professionalità, tutto quello che Balo non sta dimostrando fino adesso.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

e c'è gente che dice che HIGUAIN è un giocatore normalissimo


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e c'è gente che dice che HIGUAIN è un giocatore normalissimo



Si qualche pazzo lo dice.

Chi se ne intende di calcio dice che Higuain è meglio di Cavani.

Chi preferisce Cavani invece di calcio capisce ben poco.

Cavani è fortissimo ne, ma meglio Higuain nettamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2014)

Imparare ad accettare l'opinione di tutti non fa mai male eh io preferisco Edison ma con questo non vuol dire che di calcio non ne capisco anzi forse ne capisco più di altri  chiusa polemica anche perchè qui si parla di Balotelli, per me Balotelli se ne può andare se arriva un alternativa valida,il suo lavoro piu "grosso" e cambiare tutti i giorni l'immagine profilo di twitter  oggi per esempio ha messo una schermata nera, ehhh d'altronde lui ieri sera se impegnato ha sudato tanto quindi è in lutto


----------



## arcanum (12 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli è il giocatore che ieri ha deluso più di tutti e oggi giù con le critiche, ci sta.

Ricordo però che quest'anno è stato spesso tra i migliori in campo e ha risolto da solo alcune partite, questo non scordiamocelo.
Da qui a dire che è come Ibra ce ne passa, attenzione...però io non lo venderei, se non per offerte astronomiche e con la garanzia di prendere al suo posto un giocatore migliore, altrimenti me lo tengo e vedo un pò cosa combina col nuovo progetto.

Io credo sia una questione di motivazioni, per lui come per altri giocatori della nostra rosa: potrebbero dare di più soltanto se avessimo un obiettivo perseguibile, altrimenti giocano demotivati e fiacchi. Questo è un limite enorme, sia chiaro, ed è anche compito dell'allenatore spronare e dare la mentalità vincente. Lo scorso anno, negli ultimi mesi abbiamo avuto con una rosa più striminzita lo stesso rendimento della juve, non è possibile che ora siamo diventati dei brocchi da 12esimo posto nonostante i piccoli rinforzi!
E' per questo che spero in un rendimento migliore il prossimo anno.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si qualche pazzo lo dice.
> 
> Chi se ne intende di calcio dice che Higuain è meglio di Cavani.
> 
> ...



Giocano in maniera diversa. Imparagonabili. La cosa che li accomuna è che sanno segnare 25 gol a stagione senza troppi affanni.


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

Io non me la prendo né per la Ferrari, né per la pettinatura, né per il profilo Twitter, né per le esuberanze fuori dal campo... Mi parlate di Ibra come un Vero campione ma Ibra a 23 anni era 100.000 volte più testa calda e testa di c. di Balotelli, sia per le macchine che per le feste che per l'atteggiamento che per la playstation, ecc. ecc. se non ci credete leggetevi la sua biografia e capirete... La sua fortuna è stato Fabio Capello...

Quasi tutti i "professionisti" a 20/25 anni sono interessati più al divertimento... Ci mancherebbe altro... Persino i Chicago Bulls facevano le notti brave prima delle finali al casino con alcool e donnine... In questa età il talento deve supplire alla testa e in parte Balotelli ci riesce... L'alternativa è trovare 28/30enni con un briciolo di sale in zucca in più ma non investendo soldi pesanti quelli forti non li vedremo più e dovremo accontentarci di ex promesse o giocatori di livello medio...

È difficile trovare nella storia del calcio un attaccante bello e finito a 23 anni... Ronaldo forse... L'unica cosa che bisogna capire è se riuscirà a fare il salto di professionalità come hanno fatto tanti prima di lui o se rimarrà ragazzino per sempre... Da quando è arrivato al Milan qualche miglioramento c'è stato, sia con le simulazioni che con le squalifiche (diverse ma non tantissime), adesso bisogna sedersi con lui e capire se vuole diventare e lavorare per diventare il giocatore che pensa di essere o se si sente già arrivato... 

Essendo ormai il Milan una squadretta di metà classifica la mentalità deve necessariamente cambiare altrimenti è meglio che ognuno vada per la sua strada... E credo che Raiola quest'estate gli troverà un'altra strada..

Da lì dovremo pensare a 4 giocatori anziché a 3, un buon portiere, un ottimo difensore, un ottimo centrocampista e un buon attaccante, e per buono non intendo il livello di Pazzini... Altrimenti faremo per diversi anni la lotta per il sesto posto, se non peggio...


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Si dice sempre "maturerà". Si, certo. Ogni anno fa peggio. Ogni due settimane cambia acconciatura e se permetti io me la prendo perchè è pagato fior di quattrini per impegnarsi in campo e in allenamento e lui non lo fa. Sulla biografia di ibra c'è poco da dire, in queste biografie il 90% delle cose sono inventate, ma non voglio parlare di questo, semplicemente balotelli è il male del milan e non ha senso difenderlo per quel briciolo di talento che ha. Questo ha postato la foto di lui col ping pong mentre era infortunato alla spalla, ieri si è fatto ammonire per proteste sapendo che era diffidato, questo è passato sotto mourinho e mancini ed entrambi lo hanno cacciato a pedate, non scherziamo, è irrecuperabile. 

E non è vero che non ci sono professionisti a quell'età. Ce ne sono eccome. Certo che se poi anche la società invece di frustarlo lo coccola, allora siamo veramente alla frutta.

Poi: ok che non è magari "finito" come calciatore, nel senso di completo tecnicamente. Ma non lo sarà mai, gli manca la voglia, l'umiltà, la professionalità. Queste cose se non le hai a 23 anni (manco poi ne avesse 15, a 23 anni uno è adulto) non le avrai mai, altro che. Via dal milan e subito.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io non me la prendo né per la Ferrari, né per la pettinatura, né per il profilo Twitter, né per le esuberanze fuori dal campo... Mi parlate di Ibra come un Vero campione ma Ibra a 23 anni era 100.000 volte più testa calda e testa di c. di Balotelli, sia per le macchine che per le feste che per l'atteggiamento che per la playstation, ecc. ecc. se non ci credete leggetevi la sua biografia e capirete... La sua fortuna è stato Fabio Capello...
> 
> Quasi tutti i "professionisti" a 20/25 anni sono interessati più al divertimento... Ci mancherebbe altro... Persino i Chicago Bulls facevano le notti brave prima delle finali al casino con alcool e donnine... In questa età il talento deve supplire alla testa e in parte Balotelli ci riesce... L'alternativa è trovare 28/30enni con un briciolo di sale in zucca in più ma non investendo soldi pesanti quelli forti non li vedremo più e dovremo accontentarci di ex promesse o giocatori di livello medio...
> 
> ...



quello che a me irrita, é il poco impegno di Balotelli, fa troppo il prezioso...poco importa l'età o la maturazione... ti devi impegnare sempre..certo, alla sua età nessuno come lui... beh forse a livello di gol, ma di prestazioni generali non é che ha fatto faville...fa una partita bene e 5 no...non possiamo tenere un giocatore perché é un potenziale fenomeno, se non fa niente per diventarlo. Secondo me pensa già esserlo, é quello il problema...


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Si che pensa di esserlo, lui stesso dice di essere secondo solo a messi e cristiano ronaldo. Uno che dice queste cose, a 23 anni, senza aver mai concluso niente, che persona è ? Che calciatore può essere ? E' una risorsa per il milan o un male ?


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2014)

A Mario farebbe bene guardare ore di partite di Higuain, Cavani, Suarez. Cosi giusto per citarne tre che hanno 3 anni di differenza da lui, mica un'era.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si dice sempre "maturerà". Si, certo. Ogni anno fa peggio. Ogni due settimane cambia acconciatura e se permetti io me la prendo perchè è pagato fior di quattrini per impegnarsi in campo e in allenamento e lui non lo fa. Sulla biografia di ibra c'è poco da dire, in queste biografie il 90% delle cose sono inventate, ma non voglio parlare di questo, *semplicemente balotelli è il male *del milan e non ha senso difenderlo per quel briciolo di talento che ha. Questo ha postato la foto di lui col ping pong mentre era infortunato alla spalla, ieri si è fatto ammonire per proteste sapendo che era diffidato, questo è passato sotto mourinho e mancini ed entrambi lo hanno cacciato a pedate, non scherziamo, è irrecuperabile.
> 
> E non è vero che non ci sono professionisti a quell'età. Ce ne sono eccome. Certo che se poi anche la società invece di frustarlo lo coccola, allora siamo veramente alla frutta.
> 
> Poi: ok che non è magari "finito" come calciatore, nel senso di completo tecnicamente. Ma non lo sarà mai, gli manca la voglia, l'umiltà, la professionalità. Queste cose se non le hai a 23 anni (manco poi ne avesse 15, a 23 anni uno è adulto) non le avrai mai, altro che. Via dal milan e subito.



Discorso alla Galliani. Balotelli è il male del Milan, dunque cambiamo SOLO Balotelli e continuamo con la stessa rosa. E tutto il resto andrà bene. La difesa va bene, il centrocampo va bene, l'attacco va bene (tranne Balotelli) va bene. Fare di Balotelli lo zimbello dei problemi del Milan è da ridere.

Questo Milan è un disastro con o senza Balotelli.



Neanche un Messi avrebbe risucito a cambiare la partita. Neanche un Cristiano Ronaldo. Neanche un Ibrahimovic. Ma siete convinti che con un qualsiasi attaccante avremmo fatto la differenza. Siete ridicoli.


----------



## de sica (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Io non me la prendo né per la Ferrari, né per la pettinatura, né per il profilo Twitter, né per le esuberanze fuori dal campo... Mi parlate di Ibra come un Vero campione ma Ibra a 23 anni era 100.000 volte più testa calda e testa di c. di Balotelli, sia per le macchine che per le feste che per l'atteggiamento che per la playstation, ecc. ecc. se non ci credete leggetevi la sua biografia e capirete... La sua fortuna è stato Fabio Capello...
> 
> Quasi tutti i "professionisti" a 20/25 anni sono interessati più al divertimento... Ci mancherebbe altro... Persino i Chicago Bulls facevano le notti brave prima delle finali al casino con alcool e donnine... In questa età il talento deve supplire alla testa e in parte Balotelli ci riesce... L'alternativa è trovare 28/30enni con un briciolo di sale in zucca in più ma non investendo soldi pesanti quelli forti non li vedremo più e dovremo accontentarci di ex promesse o giocatori di livello medio...
> 
> ...


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


>



 Prova ad individuarne 10 così negli ultimi 10 anni...


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Non hai capito niente di quello che intendevo. Ridicola sei tu, e Di Gennaro.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Innanzitutto Balotelli di anni ne ha 24 e non 23.
A 24 anni Fernando Torres era un attaccante fatto e finito, Aguero idem, David Villa ormai era pronto al grande salto, Eto'o era fatto e finito, Lewandoski idem, anzi migliorerà ulteriormente, Benzema idem e Higuain idem, Suarez era in crescita esponenziale, Giuseppe Rossi segnava oltre 30 gol nel Villareal, Rooney era già un signor giocatore da anni, Ibrahimovic era fortissimo ed era anche in crescita, Morientes era un giocatore fatto e finito così come Batistuta, idem Crespo e Trezeguet.
Potrei continuare all'infinito, anche con attaccanti più modesti.
Insomma, a 24 anni un attaccante deve essere già affidabile se è un grande. Certo, si può maturare anche più tardi, ma dire che a 23/24 anni non ci sono stati attaccanti fatti e finiti è un'eresia. Sicuramente tutti (o quasi tutti) quelli elencati hanno poi dato il massimo intorno ai 27 anni, l'età della maturità calcistica completa, ma già a 23/24 anni erano fenomeni che sarebbero stati (qualcuno lo è stato) i punti di riferimento nelle squadre più forti del mondo.

Insomma, sono arrivati a 27 anni fortissimi dopo aver compiuto un percorso di crescita costante e restando sempre al top. E' la costanza che li ha contraddistinti, non altro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Balotelli di anni ne ha 24 e non 23.
> A 24 anni Fernando Torres era un attaccante fatto e finito, Aguero idem, David Villa ormai era pronto al grande salto, Eto'o era fatto e finito, Lewandoski idem, anzi migliorerà ulteriormente, Benzema idem e Higuain idem, Suarez era in crescita esponenziale, Giuseppe Rossi segnava oltre 30 gol nel Villareal, Rooney era già un signor giocatore da anni, Ibrahimovic era fortissimo ed era anche in crescita, Morientes era un giocatore fatto e finito così come Batistuta, idem Crespo e Trezeguet.
> Potrei continuare all'infinito, anche con attaccanti più modesti.
> Insomma, a 24 anni un attaccante deve essere già affidabile se è un grande. Certo, si può maturare anche più tardi, ma dire che a 23/24 anni non ci sono stati attaccanti fatti e finiti è un'eresia. Sicuramente tutti quelli elencati hanno poi dato il massimo a 27 anni, l'età della maturità calcistica completa, ma già a 23/24 anni erano fenomeni che sarebbero stati (qualcuno lo è stato) i punti di riferimento nelle squadre più forti del mondo.


Balotelli non sarà mai un fenomeno. E' un Quagliarella qualsiasi, un buon attaccante che ogni tanto segna qualche gol bellissimo, ma che non ha la continuità per fare la differenza e dunque per essere titolare in una grande squadra. L'unica fortuna che ha avuto il tamarro è quella di aver segnato una doppietta pesantissima contro la Germania e di essere l'attaccante più decisivo in nazionale. Anche Podolski nella Germania ha fatto sempre meglio rispetto ai club in cui ha militato e come Balotelli anche su di lui le aspettative erano alte, ma alla fine non è stato più che un giocatore discreto e niente più. Come è e sarà sempre Mario Balotelli.


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Balotelli di anni ne ha 24 e non 23.
> A 24 anni Fernando Torres era un attaccante fatto e finito, Aguero idem, David Villa ormai era pronto al grande salto, Eto'o era fatto e finito, Lewandoski idem, anzi migliorerà ulteriormente, Benzema idem e Higuain idem, Suarez era in crescita esponenziale, Giuseppe Rossi segnava oltre 30 gol nel Villareal, Rooney era già un signor giocatore da anni, Ibrahimovic era fortissimo ed era anche in crescita, Morientes era un giocatore fatto e finito così come Batistuta, idem Crespo e Trezeguet.
> Potrei continuare all'infinito, anche con attaccanti più modesti.
> Insomma, a 24 anni un attaccante deve essere già affidabile se è un grande. Certo, si può maturare anche più tardi, ma dire che a 23/24 anni non ci sono stati attaccanti fatti e finiti è un'eresia. Sicuramente tutti (o quasi tutti) quelli elencati hanno poi dato il massimo intorno ai 27 anni, l'età della maturità calcistica completa, ma già a 23/24 anni erano fenomeni che sarebbero stati (qualcuno lo è stato) i punti di riferimento nelle squadre più forti del mondo.
> ...



L'anagrafe ne segna ancora 23 ma comunque prendiamo valido il 24... 

Torres ha computo i 24 nel Liverpool finalista di Champions segnando 33 gol in 46 partite, contro i 26 in 43 di Balotelli nell'ultimo anno e come detto le squadre sono abbastanza diverse, non credi? 2 anni dopo Torres è morto...

Aguero quell'anno ha vinto la Premier al primo anno col City e in carriera aveva avuto una media monstre (0,46) di 154 gol in 338 partite contro gli 84 in 211 partite di Balotelli (0,40), giocando nel campionato argentino (una ventina di gol) e contro le difese spagnole (ben diverse da quelle italiane ed inglesi).

David Villa aveva giocato 5 anni in Secunda division ed era approdato nella Liga da 2 anni felici ma non stratosferici nel Zaragoza, 39 gol in 94 partite.

Eto' a 24 anni ne aveva almeno 28... e comunque 99 gol in 214 partite (0,46), sempre nel campionato spagnolo e con una trentina fatti nel Barca di Ronaldinho pallone d'oro...

Benzema viaggiava anche lui ad una media inferiore al 0,50 fatta in un campionato francese ridicolo e con il Real Madrid dei nuovi galacticos.

Higuain anche lui sulla media del 0,45 costruita tutta tra il 2008 e il 2010 in un Real Madrid per niente male...

Suarez giocava ancora in Olanda e l'esplosione in Inghilterra sarebbe arrivata un paio d'anni dopo...

Lewandowski era stato il fenomeno dell'Ekstraklasa e stava emergendo nel suo secondo anno al Borussia...

Ecc. ecc.

Con questo non voglio dire che Balotelli sia più forte di tutti quelli che abbiamo citato ma non credo che possa essere considerato l'ultimo degli attaccanti 23/24enni nel mondo... anzi... se consideriamo in che squadra sta giocano i suoi numeri sono da miracolo... Oltre alla costanza del giocatore ci vuole anche la costanza dei compagni... tutti quelli citati non mi sembra giocassero con Emanuelson terzino, Abbiati in porta e senza un regista di centrocampo...

Condivido le preoccupazioni sulla sua possibile crescita per diventare una briciola di un Batistuta o di un Crespo ma questo lo si potrà capire solo nei prossimi 2/3 anni... Se non abbiamo la pazienza di aspettare e preferiamo puntare su un Gabbiadini o un Immobile (tanto i Diego Costa e i Benzema non verranno di certo al Milan) proviamoci... ma non sono per niente sicuro che le nostre coronarie staranno molto meglio...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Con questo non voglio dire che Balotelli sia più forte di tutti quelli che abbiamo citato ma non credo che possa essere considerato l'ultimo degli attaccanti 23/24enni nel mondo... anzi... se consideriamo in che squadra sta giocano i suoi numeri sono da miracolo... Oltre alla costanza del giocatore ci vuole anche la costanza dei compagni... tutti quelli citati non mi sembra giocassero con Emanuelson terzino, Abbiati in porta e senza un regista di centrocampo...
> 
> Condivido le preoccupazioni sulla sua possibile crescita per diventare una brociola di un Batistuta o di un Crespo ma questo lo si potrà capire solo nei prossimi 2/3 anni... Se non abbiamo la pazienza di aspettare e preferiamo puntare su un Gabbiadini o un Immobile (tanto i Diego Costa e i Benzema non verranno di certo al Milan) proviamoci... ma non sono per niente sicuro che le nostre coronarie staranno molto meglio...



Scusa un attimo, ma sinceramente io posso avere con i giovani tutta la pazienza di questo mondo se dimostrano di avere potenzialità, personalità e impegno in campo (solitamente vado abbastanza coi piedi di piombo con i giudizi sui giovani). Come si fa ad aver pazienza con un giocatore che passeggia per il campo in 9 partite su 10?? Balotelli non è affatto migliorato dal suo esordio in A, anzi forse è pure peggiorato e non ha giocato solamente in un Milan derelitto. L'anno scorso è entrato in un Milan che comunque stava andando a mille e secondo me non è che abbia fatto poi così tanto meglio di quanto stia facendo quest'anno. Ma poi ... non dico che debba trascinare la squadra, ma è possibile che debba essere impalpabile in ogni santo big match? Il gol della domenica col Bologna di turno mi va bene, ma la prestazione su 10 partite ci deve essere per almeno 6/7.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Da quando è arrivato al Milan qualche miglioramento c'è stato, sia con le simulazioni che con le squalifiche (diverse ma non tantissime)



Ah si? 



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Balotelli di anni ne ha 24 e non 23.
> A 24 anni Fernando Torres era un attaccante fatto e finito, Aguero idem, David Villa ormai era pronto al grande salto, Eto'o era fatto e finito, Lewandoski idem, anzi migliorerà ulteriormente, Benzema idem e Higuain idem, Suarez era in crescita esponenziale, Giuseppe Rossi segnava oltre 30 gol nel Villareal, Rooney era già un signor giocatore da anni, Ibrahimovic era fortissimo ed era anche in crescita, Morientes era un giocatore fatto e finito così come Batistuta, idem Crespo e Trezeguet.
> Potrei continuare all'infinito, anche con attaccanti più modesti.
> Insomma, a 24 anni un attaccante deve essere già affidabile se è un grande. Certo, si può maturare anche più tardi, ma dire che a 23/24 anni non ci sono stati attaccanti fatti e finiti è un'eresia. Sicuramente tutti (o quasi tutti) quelli elencati hanno poi dato il massimo intorno ai 27 anni, l'età della maturità calcistica completa, ma già a 23/24 anni erano fenomeni che sarebbero stati (qualcuno lo è stato) i punti di riferimento nelle squadre più forti del mondo.
> ...




Perfetto.




O Animal ha scritto:


> L'anagrafe ne segna ancora 23 ma comunque prendiamo valido il 24...
> 
> Torres ha computo i 24 nel Liverpool finalista di Champions segnando 33 gol in 46 partite, contro i 26 in 43 di Balotelli nell'ultimo anno e come detto le squadre sono abbastanza diverse, non credi? 2 anni dopo Torres è morto...
> 
> ...



Tutta gente che però decide/decideva anche in Champions,non solo nei campionatini.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2014)

A Mario manca quella voglia, l'animus pugnandi che contraddistingue i grandi attaccanti, aldila' dell'aspetto puramente tecnico. Quando lo vedo pascolare per il campo, con il potenziale che ha, mi sale il crimine.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Mario manca quella voglia, l'animus pugnandi che contraddistingue i grandi attaccanti, aldila' dell'aspetto puramente tecnico. Quando lo vedo pascolare per il campo, con il potenziale che ha, mi sale il crimine.



Quello che conta sono i gol, non l'atteggiamento (cit.)


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Scusa un attimo, ma sinceramente io posso avere con i giovani tutta la pazienza di questo mondo se dimostrano di avere potenzialità, personalità e impegno in campo (solitamente vado abbastanza coi piedi di piombo con i giudizi sui giovani). Come si fa ad aver pazienza con un giocatore che passeggia per il campo in 9 partite su 10?? Balotelli non è affatto migliorato dal suo esordio in A, anzi forse è pure peggiorato e non ha giocato solamente in un Milan derelitto. L'anno scorso è entrato in un Milan che comunque stava andando a mille e secondo me non è che abbia fatto poi così tanto meglio di quanto stia facendo quest'anno. Ma poi ... non dico che debba trascinare la squadra, ma è possibile che debba essere impalpabile in ogni santo big match? Il gol della domenica col Bologna di turno mi va bene, ma la prestazione su 10 partite ci deve essere per almeno 6/7.



Ibra è stato impalpabile nei big match fino ai 30 anni... non credo che un giocatore si possa misurare solo da quello...

La media di Balotelli nel Milan dell'anno scorso era pari a quella di Cristiano Ronaldo, come puoi dire che abbia giocato male? E comunque anche quel Milan non aveva certamente un "gran gioco"...

Quest'anno sono peggiorati tutti, dal primo all'ultimo, non ce ne sono di perdonabili, dagli amati De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy agli odiati e vituperati Robinho e Balotelli.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah si?



Per assurdo sì.. sia in Inghilterra che all'Inter aveva fatto ben di peggio...



> Tutta gente che però decide/decideva anche in Champions,non solo nei campionatini.



Non mi pare... e comunque non giocavano certamente in squadrette da metà classifica...


Ci stiamo soffermando troppo su Balotelli comunque... da ieri questa discussione è cresciuta di 9 pagine contro la singola pagina del nostro grande amministratore delegato... L'unica grande speranza che dobbiamo avere per rivedere un po' di luce è di liberarci dal Gallo e dai vari Amelia, Abbiati, Coppola, Mexes, Bonera, Silvestre, Zaccardo, Constant, Abate, Muntari, Emanuelson, Birsa, Robinho, tutti i cessi in prestito... poi iniziamo a discutere di cosa fare dei vari Essien, Honda, Pazzini, Kakà, Montolivo, Cristante (prestito?) Saponara (prestito?), Petagna (prestito?), Rami (riscatto?), Taarabt (riscatto?) e infine potremmo anche discutere di Balotelli...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> L'anagrafe ne segna ancora 23 ma comunque prendiamo valido il 24...
> 
> Torres ha computo i 24 nel Liverpool finalista di Champions segnando 33 gol in 46 partite, contro i 26 in 43 di Balotelli nell'ultimo anno e come detto le squadre sono abbastanza diverse, non credi? 2 anni dopo Torres è morto...
> 
> ...



QUOTO. Sempre stata la mia idea


----------



## gabuz (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Condivido le preoccupazioni sulla sua possibile crescita per diventare una brociola di un Batistuta o di un Crespo ma questo lo si potrà capire solo nei prossimi 2/3 anni... Se non abbiamo la pazienza di aspettare e preferiamo puntare su un Gabbiadini o un Immobile (tanto i Diego Costa e i Benzema non verranno di certo al Milan) proviamoci... ma non sono per niente sicuro che le nostre coronarie staranno molto meglio...


Condivido tutto il pensiero, che non sto a riquotare, e aggiungo che oggi ci si riempie tanto la bocca di Diego Costa, ma sto qui un anno fa era ancora un signor Nessuno.


----------



## Re Ricardo (12 Marzo 2014)

Ha messo un quadrato tutto nero come foto profilo e foto copertina su twitter


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto il pensiero, che non sto a riquotare, e aggiungo che oggi ci si riempie tanto la bocca di Diego Costa, ma sto qui un anno fa era ancora un signor Nessuno.



Un signor nessuno che è arrivato dov'è grazie a duro lavoro e rabbia agonistica.Cose che Balo ha a pacchi,insomma.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Non viene capito che non è sulla maturazione calcistica di balotelli che ci si interroga e si hanno dubbi, bensì su quella mentale, che è fondamentale e necessaria affinchè si realizzi la suddetta maturazione come calciatore. Questo non ha voglia, si crede gia arrivato. Non ha senso paragonarlo con uno che alla sua età giocava in C olandese. Non stiamo parlando di doti tecniche ma di professionalità, impegno, volontà, voglia di vincere, determinazione, serietà. E queste cose o le hai o non le hai, testa calda o meno.


----------



## 2515 (12 Marzo 2014)

Ok, anche Ibra fino ai 30 anni è stato assente nei big match? Ok. Ma Ibra faceva giocare la squadra 10 volte meglio in tutte le altre partite, Balotelli invece o la risolve con la giocata in una squadra che gioca peggio con lui che con Pazzini al suo posto non può lontanamente essere paragonato ad Ibra.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> L'anagrafe ne segna ancora 23 ma comunque prendiamo valido il 24...
> 
> Torres ha computo i 24 nel Liverpool finalista di Champions segnando 33 gol in 46 partite, contro i 26 in 43 di Balotelli nell'ultimo anno e come detto le squadre sono abbastanza diverse, non credi? 2 anni dopo Torres è morto...
> 
> ...



Tu parli solo di gol. Ma i gol si pesano. Io invece parlo di prestazioni. Questa gente qui a 24 anni aveva fatto della continuità delle prestazioni il proprio marchio di fabbrica. Questa gente qua a 24 era già al top o quasi. Questi a 24 anni SAPEVANO GIOCARE A CALCIO. Balotelli no. Ha i colpi ma non sa giocare.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Non sto discutendo le potenzialità di balotelli, sto solo dicendo che l'età non è una scusa perché attaccanti meno dotati di lui a 24 anni erano già dei punti di riferimento e/o stavano facendo un percorso di crescita costante.

Io in Balotelli, onestamente, non vedo crescita alcuna. Anzi, la metà della stagione scorsa non solo segnò molto, ma giocava bene. Modulo? Carattere? Non so... ma di sicuro il percorso di crescita non c'è.

Se deve restare non è nemmeno facile costruire una squadra attorno a lui. Innanzitutto per equivoci tattici.
Se si tornasse al 4-3-3 allora si potrebbe pensare di costruire una squadra attorno a lui.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ha messo un quadrato tutto nero come foto profilo e foto copertina su twitter




Ecco gli interessi di questo qua: twitter e il grande fratello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2014)

Niente, un bambino. Mi ricordo quando talvolta si parla di lui come di un nuovo Ibra ma Ibra l'avete visto? Un professionista con due palle così sotto, Balotelli è un bambino viziato. Quest'individuo per capire il valore del lavoro e di quello che ha dovrebbe perdere tutto. Gli auguro di finire la carriera anzitempo e di bersi/fumarsi/spendere in prostitute tutti i suoi soldi fino a finire sul lastrico.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2014)

Ormai è finità, chiudiamo sto Topic.
L'anno prossimo, avremo Adebayor al suo posto. Tutto va bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Marzo 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ormai è finità, chiudiamo sto Topic.
> L'anno prossimo, avremo Adebayor al suo posto. Tutto va bene.



chiudiamo sto topic lo decidiamo noi. 
smettila con questo atteggiamento, sei stata avvertita più volte. 

commenti costruttivi e non insulti o accuse verso gli altri utenti. 
fine OFF topic.


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tu parli solo di gol. Ma i gol si pesano. Io invece parlo di prestazioni. Questa gente qui a 24 anni aveva fatto della continuità delle prestazioni il proprio marchio di fabbrica. Questa gente qua a 24 era già al top o quasi. Questi a 24 anni SAPEVANO GIOCARE A CALCIO. Balotelli no. Ha i colpi ma non sa giocare.



Ti rispondo copia incollando quello che avevo scritto un mese fa sempre in questa discussione...

{Io da un "numero 9" mi aspetto solo gol. E Balotelli quelli li fa anche in un Milan osceno. Non ha ancora raggiunto la maturità calcistica e personale ma da quando è al Milan ha sostanzialmente raddoppiato il suo rendimento rispetto al City o all'Inter grazie ad una maggior responsabilizzazione da parte della società.

[...] A 23 anni Falcao era ancora in Argentina con medie inferiori, Diego Costa pettinava le bambole, Mandzukic aveva segnato meno gol nella "Prva hrvatska nogometna liga" (campionato croato)... Lewandowski ha segnato tanti gol nella Ekstraklasa (campionato polacco) e nel campionato tedesco si è svegliato proprio a 23 anni viaggiando con medie simili a quelle di Balotelli al Milan e poi si è consacrato l'anno seguente con la stagione che tutti conosciamo... ma onestamente in che sistema di squadra giocano oggi i suddetti giocatori? Vogliamo veramente paragonare gli impianti di gioco di Atletico Madrid, Bayern Monaco e Borussia Dortmund con quello del Milan? Vogliamo considerare quanti dei nostri giocatori potrebbero giocare in una di queste squadre?

Balotelli è sempre stato al centro dell'attenzione, un po' perché se la cerca ed un po' perché fa notizia e fa vendere giornali... a 17 anni giocava nell'Inter di Ibrahimovic, non nelle giovanili del Legia Varsavia e da allora è stato un giovane milionario in prima pagina di tutti i giornali del mondo... [..]

Tornado al calcio giocato Balotelli quest'anno a parte la ca... delle squalifiche ha fatto molto meglio del suo passato, in molte partite l'ho visto liberare l'aria sui calci d'angolo, tenere palla in attacco per difendere il risultato, prendersi falli simulando "di meno"... il tutto condito da 14 gol... Sono il primo a detestare il suo ciondolamento in mezzo al campo e il non aggredire ogni pallone alla Pippo Inzaghi, sono il primo a dire che non mi piace che non esulti dopo un gol e che era meglio lo sfogo di rabbia/felicità che Ibra trasmetteva ai tifosi dopo ogni gol... Ma non riesco a lamentarmi di un ragazzo di 23 anni che ha fatto e sta facendo quello che fa lui... 

Posso solo augurarmi che continui a crescere come è cresciuto nell'ultimo anno e che nasca un progetto di gioco alle sue spalle, non sulle sue spalle. Con un impianto di gioco discreto questo Balotelli è già un attaccante devastante, lo abbiamo visto nel girone di ritorno dell'anno scorso dove ha avuto una media simile a quella di Cristiano Ronaldo segnando quasi un gol a partita... Vorrei provare a mettergli una squadra decente dietro e vedere cosa può fare prima di bollarlo come un attaccante inaffidabile... Secondo me nemmeno un giocatore fenomenale ed esperto come Ibra avrebbe potuto fare molto di più in un Milan così... forse 3/4 gol in più di Balotelli (quelli che lui ha "perso" per le squalifiche)... so che Ibra non essendo un 9 puro fa anche segnare i compagni ma quest'anno obiettivamente abbiamo visto gli "inserimenti" dei vari Robinho, Nocerino, Muntari, Birsa... sono più i palloni calciati in tribuna di quelli in porta...

[...] Il grande movimento degli "attaccanti moderni" è enormemente beneficiato da come gioca la squadra... Anche Honda quando gioca col Giappone sembra un giocatore di classe mondiale... ma in questo Milan non vale nemmeno 1/10 di quello nazionale... siete sicuri che Mandzukic senza Robben, Ribery, Gotze, Muller, Alcantara, Alaba, Lahm, Schweinsteiger e co. sarebbe tutto questo giocatore? Anche Diego Costa fino a poco meno di due anni fa era un totale mister nessuno, non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco su una sua consacrazione in un altro campionato e in un'altra squadra... figuriamoci al Milan... tutto può essere, però...}


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

O'animal, le cose che scrivi sono condivisibili ma non hai capito il succo del discorso. Che è la "testa" di balotelli. L'atteggiamento. Non le capacità tecniche. E' tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

O'animal, le cose che scrivi sono condivisibili ma non hai capito il succo del discorso. Che è la "testa" di balotelli. L'atteggiamento. Non le capacità tecniche. E' tutt'altra cosa. E aggiungo: paragonarlo a diego costa non ha senso. Diego Costa è arrivato dov'è grazie a impegno e rabbia agonistica come detto sopra da qualcuno. Queste due cose le hai oppure no, non te le fai crescere da un giorno all'altro. E balotelli non le ha.


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> O'animal, le cose che scrivi sono condivisibili ma non hai capito il succo del discorso. Che è la "testa" di balotelli. L'atteggiamento. Non le capacità tecniche. E' tutt'altra cosa. E aggiungo: paragonarlo a diego costa non ha senso. Diego Costa è arrivato dov'è grazie a impegno e rabbia agonistica come detto sopra da qualcuno. Queste due cose le hai oppure no, non te le fai crescere da un giorno all'altro. E balotelli non le ha.



Più che confrontare i 2 attaccanti sarebbe più corretto confrontare le 2 rose e i 2 sistemi di gioco, eventualmente provando ad ipotizzare uno scambio dei 2... Se ieri sera avessimo invertito le maglie dei 2 secondo te il risultato sarebbe stato tanto diverso?

Le parole più giuste che ho sentito oggi le ha dette Pellegatti quando gli hanno chiesto se Balotelli è un campione o no: "Balotelli ha colpi da campione però il campione ha la continuità, sa trascinare la squadra in difficoltà, è un esempio, ha il carisma e in tutto questo Balotelli non è ancora un campione... Ma i colpi c'è gli ha... Ieri non ha giocato la sua partita peggiore, che forse è stata Milan - Bologna, salvata dal gol... ieri ha fatto un passaggio geniale a Poli però è evidente che il vero campione è Shevchenko, la continuità...".

Appurato che non è un Shevchenko voi in giro vedete tanti attaccanti alla nostra portata tanto meglio di lui? 

L'errore è metterlo al centro del progetto e considerarlo un fenomeno... Al centro ci deve essere il gioco, la squadra, la voglia di vincere... La Juventus ha vinto 2 scudetti con Matri, Vucinic, Quagliarella e Giovinco... Mica con Nordahl... Siamo sicuri che il nostro problema oggi sia Balotelli e che una volta tolto di mezzo tutto si rassereni? Io no.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2014)

a me piace Balotelli, lo sempre voluto! ma questo atteggiamento non va, può e deve dare di più! qui non si parla di qualità tecniche o tattiche ma d'impegno. Non si può accettare un atteggiamento del genere, lui deve esser più umile e lavorare di più. Non pretendo 45 gol a stagione, ne tanto meno 30...voglio solo vedere un ragazzo pieno di potenzialità dedicarsi al 100% a la cosa che sa fare meglio, cioè giocare a calcio. Mi spiace ma ieri lui non ha giocato ha calcio, anzi, non ha proprio giocato. E non si tratta di squadra o di compagni fenomeni...ieri l' ho visto disinteressassi di un' azione de atletico madrid mentre si avvicinavano alla nostra area, ha voltato le spalle a l'azione e se diretto in avanti camminando, sembrava che non gliele fregava niente... Questo mi dispiace, ma non va proprio bene... Ogni tanto sembra che a Balotelli gli frega più fare la bella vita che far il calciatore. Sono deluso e arrabbiato, lo terrei e gli darei ancora fiducia, ma fino a quando?


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Se ieri sera avessimo invertito diego costa con balotelli non avremmo vinto di sicuro, ma sarei stato orgoglioso del nostro attaccante che si è dannato l'anima e ha provato fino in fondo a risollevare le nostre sorti. Ecco la differenza.

Matri, vucinic, quagliarella, giovinco. Citi 4 che balotelli può solo invidiare dal punto di vista della professionalità. Forse il solo vucinic escluderei. Matri è scarsissimo ma non va in giro a definirsi terzo al mondo. Giovinco pure ma fa panchina senza fiatare eppure non senti mai "rissa di giovinco in discoteca", ogni due settimane circa. E' la MENTALITà che cambia, ti ripeto. Non il valore tecnico.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Forse non si è capito che io non sto parlando di tecnica o tattica. Io sto parlando di balotelli da un punto di vista MORALE, di VALORI che una società come il Milan DEVE tramandare. Valori come serietà, impegno, professionalità, classe, eleganza, umiltà. Lui non ne ha neanche uno di questi valori. Anzi, li dileggia, credendosi gia arrivato, fumando e bevendo, facendo le ore piccole, allenandosi poco e male, camminando in campo, pensando più al taglio di capelli e a twitter che ad altro. E allora lo dico ora e sempre: Via Balotelli dal Milan. Ma via veramente.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Più che confrontare i 2 attaccanti sarebbe più corretto confrontare le 2 rose e i 2 sistemi di gioco, eventualmente provando ad ipotizzare uno scambio dei 2... Se ieri sera avessimo invertito le maglie dei 2 secondo te il risultato sarebbe stato tanto diverso?
> 
> Le parole più giuste che ho sentito oggi le ha dette Pellegatti quando gli hanno chiesto se Balotelli è un campione o no: "Balotelli ha colpi da campione però il campione ha la continuità, sa trascinare la squadra in difficoltà, è un esempio, ha il carisma e in tutto questo Balotelli non è ancora un campione... Ma i colpi c'è gli ha... Ieri non ha giocato la sua partita peggiore, che forse è stata Milan - Bologna, salvata dal gol... ieri ha fatto un passaggio geniale a Poli però è evidente che il vero campione è Shevchenko, la continuità...".
> 
> ...




sono d'accordo, non bisogna dargli tutta questa responsabilità, Balotelli non é il problema del milan, ma forse é il milan il problema di Balotelli. Sicuramente renderebbe molto meglio con un sistema di gioco ben rodato e di qualità, ma lui deve cmq impegnarsi, giocare per la squadra, non per se stesso o per affrontare il mondo intero... il problema di Balotelli e di pensare di essere un fenomeno...non solo la stampa o la società, senza parlare di quel pizzaiolo che gli avrà montato la testa...


----------



## O Animal (12 Marzo 2014)

Hai fatto un climax ascendente 

Adesso ti lascio i pace perché su molte cose hai ragione anche tu... Come ha detto anche Pellegatti Balotelli non è esempio... Ma ti assicuro che tantissimi sportivi non lo sono... La sua vita fuori dal campo mi interessa veramente poco, sono tantissimi gli sportivi che fanno ed hanno fatto festa tutte le sere del loro "professionismo"... Non metterei le mani sul fuoco sull'innocenza di Giovinco e amici... Loro semplicemente fanno molta ma molta meno notizia di Balotelli...

I valori nello spogliatoio erano già saltati prima che arrivasse lui... Lasciando andare via tutti i senatori si sapeva che il nostro dna etico sarebbe finito...

Adesso bisogna fare il repulisti dei bidoni per ritornare a competere e un terminale offensivo come Balotelli non mi dispiacerebbe averlo ma se anziché lui ci sarà qualcun altro lo inciterò ugualmente... Se poi ci sarà Adebayor ingaggerò un sicario per sbarazzarmi di Galliani...


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Non è questione di far notizia. E' questione che tu lo vedi che in campo passeggia e fuori si allena male, ed è un fatto risaputo. E si vede quando uno ha la testa a posto o meno. Inutile girarci intorno e tentare di difenderlo. Poi anche fossero tanti gli sportivi cosi, come dici tu (non è vero secondo me, ci sono mille esempi nella storia gloriosa del Milan di gente SERIA) non per questo dobbiamo perdonargli questo fatto.

Sui valori hai ragione ma lui è il simbolo della corruzione immorale nel calcio moderno. Se prima i valori erano zero, con lui sono a meno cento. Per me può venire anche adebayor, paloschi. Poi criticherò il valore tecnico ma almeno sarò orgoglioso di avere in squadra un professionista e un uomo in primis.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Forse non si è capito che io non sto parlando di tecnica o tattica. Io sto parlando di balotelli da un punto di vista MORALE, di VALORI che una società come il Milan DEVE tramandare. Valori come serietà, impegno, professionalità, classe, eleganza, umiltà. Lui non ne ha neanche uno di questi valori. Anzi, li dileggia, credendosi gia arrivato, fumando e bevendo, facendo le ore piccole, allenandosi poco e male, camminando in campo, pensando più al taglio di capelli e a twitter che ad altro. E allora lo dico ora e sempre: Via Balotelli dal Milan. Ma via veramente.



Se facesse due gol a partita non ci sarebbero problemi, può fare quello che vuole per me fuori dal campo. Il fatto è che da buon immaturo i suoi limiti caratteriali si ripropongono anche nel rettangolo verde, limitando il suo rendimento.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non è questione di far notizia. E' questione che tu lo vedi che in campo passeggia e fuori si allena male, ed è un fatto risaputo. E si vede quando uno ha la testa a posto o meno. Inutile girarci intorno e tentare di difenderlo. Poi anche fossero tanti gli sportivi cosi, come dici tu (non è vero secondo me, ci sono mille esempi nella storia gloriosa del Milan di gente SERIA) non per questo dobbiamo perdonargli questo fatto.
> 
> Sui valori hai ragione ma lui è il simbolo della corruzione immorale nel calcio moderno. Se prima i valori erano zero, con lui sono a meno cento. Per me può venire anche adebayor, paloschi. Poi criticherò il valore tecnico ma almeno sarò orgoglioso di avere in squadra un professionista e un uomo in primis.



Paloschi in scambio di Balotelli


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> .


Forse non mi sono spiegato bene: per quanto mi riguarda il Milan non ha campioni, i giocatori più forti sono proprio Balotelli, El Shaarawy e De Sciglio, per quanto mi riguarda, anche perché gli unici 3 che hanno dimostrato di poter valere molto e sono futuribili. Per me sono più o meno tutti e 3 sullo stesso livello, nel senso che sono giocatori che si devono ancora affermare a certi livelli, perché anche Balotelli oltre agli altri 2 è tutto fuorché un giocatore affermato. Partendo dal presupposto che Balotelli non mi piace per niente e se dipendesse da me non lo avrei nemmeno mai preso, in questa rosa ci sono tantissimi giocatori da cacciare prima di Mario. Ma, parliamoci chiaro, ma chi si piglia i vari Mexes, Robinho, Zaccardo, Bonera, Zapata, Constant, Emanuelson, Nocerino, Matri, Traorè, ecc...? Io firmerei col sangue per mantenere questa rosa, perché ogni anno sarà sempre peggio e se ne andrà uno (o 2?) dei pochi giocatori decenti che abbiamo. Sinceramente preferisco che rimangano De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy rispetto a Balotelli.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Marzo 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Paloschi in scambio di Balotelli



E' dura essere cosi ?


----------



## Jaqen (13 Marzo 2014)

Io però vorrei capire quanti palloni decenti gli sono arrivati. Ha sempre dovuto giocare spalle alla porta.. sempre. Balotelli non è Messi che prende la palla a centrocampo e taglia in 7 ogni difesa. Non è Ronaldo.
C'è stata un azione epica di Abate martedì: bel pallone dato da Mario, che taglia dentro l'area, Abate sta per scattare sul fondo, si ferma perché ha le qualità PENSA LUI di poter crossare decentemente non dal fondo e... Abate sbaglia il cross.
Cioé prima di Balotelli ci sono troppi giocatori SCARSI che pensano e sono troppo sicuri di essere forti. Bene mentalmente ma... nel campo sono un disastro.
L'idea era del progetto giovani no...l'età media della squadra scesa in campo? Cos'era? Non accettiamo Mario e gli altri passano in secondo piano?
Costruiamogli una squadra vera attorno. Se sbaglia ancora allora è giusto se ne vada.


----------



## Dexter (13 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli è un bidone sotto tanti punti di vista. Ha una pressione mediatica addosso che non gli permette mai di giocare con serenità,in primis. E' un giocatore stupido,che cade nelle provocazioni avversarie e che se si innervosisce (cose che accade quasi sempre) sparisce dalla partita. Poi tatticamente è imbarazzante,peggio di una fusione Flamini/Prince Boateng; aggiungo che non ha niente della prima punta e il suo unico ruolo in campo può essere quello di seconda punta libera di svariare. Vorrei anche sfatare un mito che per molti sembrerà una grave bestemmia: non dico che tecnicamente sia scarso,ma non è neanche eccelso. Ha un ottimo tiro,il resto sono chiacchiere. In sostanza è un sopravvalutato di dimensioni epiche; la storia strappalacrime alle spalle con un atteggiamente ridicolo da bad boy lo hanno reso incredibilmente "forte". Pato ha dato di più al Milan,e sono serio.


----------



## Dexter (13 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io però vorrei capire quanti palloni decenti gli sono arrivati. Ha sempre dovuto giocare spalle alla porta.. sempre.


Lui gioca sempre spalle alle porta. Il resto del discorso è giusto,ma iniziamo a far caso ai limiti tecnico/tattici di sto tizio. Prende il 90% dei palloni spalle alla porta...poi di questi il 50% li perde,nel 40% subisce fallo e nel restante 10% riesce a girarsi e a scaricarla/tirare/far qualcosa. Ma che prima punta è? Poi sti palloni li prende a 40 metri dalla porta,ma boh.


----------



## Dave (13 Marzo 2014)

Apparte il fatto che non è una prima punta e che dovrebbe giocare largo a sinistra ora come ora, o quanto meno dietro Pazzini, non è un giocatore volto al sacrificio e al rispetto verso i colori che indossa, non è da Milan e mai lo sarà.
Vedevo più impegno da Ronaldinho vi giuro...da Ronaldinho!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Balotelli è un bidone sotto tanti punti di vista. Ha una pressione mediatica addosso che non gli permette mai di giocare con serenità,in primis. E' un giocatore stupido,che cade nelle provocazioni avversarie e che se si innervosisce (cose che accade quasi sempre) sparisce dalla partita. Poi tatticamente è imbarazzante,peggio di una fusione Flamini/Prince Boateng; aggiungo che non ha niente della prima punta e il suo unico ruolo in campo può essere quello di seconda punta libera di svariare. Vorrei anche sfatare un mito che per molti sembrerà una grave bestemmia: non dico che tecnicamente sia scarso,ma non è neanche eccelso. Ha un ottimo tiro,il resto sono chiacchiere. In sostanza è un sopravvalutato di dimensioni epiche; la storia strappalacrime alle spalle con un atteggiamente ridicolo da bad boy lo hanno reso incredibilmente "forte". Pato ha dato di più al Milan,e sono serio.


.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Apparte il fatto che non è una prima punta e che dovrebbe giocare largo a sinistra ora come ora, o quanto meno dietro Pazzini, non è un giocatore volto al sacrificio e al rispetto verso i colori che indossa, non è da Milan e mai lo sarà.
> Vedevo più impegno da Ronaldinho vi giuro...da Ronaldinho!!!



ma certo e poi la classe era decisamente diversa, dinho ti metteva dei palloni che dovevi solo spingerli dentro, cosa che balotelli non fa mai perchè non avrà mai quelle caratteristiche tecniche, secondo me ha caratteristiche fisiche importanti che se le abbina alla tecnica potrebbe essere sulla carta un attaccante grandissimo, uno dei migliori al mondo, ma lui non va mai in profondità, non detta mai il passaggio non entra mai in area di rigore, non si smarca mai, aspetta solo il pallone da fermo perchè si crede un fenomeno con i piedi ma fenomeno non è perchè non ha nemmeno la fantasia che gli serve per esserlo oltre a essere anche poco intelligente tatticamente..


----------



## Dave (13 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma certo e poi la classe era decisamente diversa, dinho ti metteva dei palloni che dovevi solo spingerli dentro, cosa che balotelli non fa mai perchè non avrà mai quelle caratteristiche tecniche, secondo me ha caratteristiche fisiche importanti che se le abbina alla tecnica potrebbe essere sulla carta un attaccante grandissimo, uno dei migliori al mondo, ma lui non va mai in profondità, non detta mai il passaggio non entra mai in area di rigore, non si smarca mai, aspetta solo il pallone da fermo perchè si crede un fenomeno con i piedi ma fenomeno non è perchè non ha nemmeno la fantasia che gli serve per esserlo oltre a essere anche poco intelligente tatticamente..


Io ho negli occhi Ronaldinho stremato a terra dopo il gran gol di Seedorf in Milan - Chievo... e fidati Balotelli a terra esausto non lo vedrà mai nessuno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pato ha dato di più al Milan,e sono serio.



Beh,ad oggi non c'è nemmeno paragone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Io ho negli occhi Ronaldinho stremato a terra dopo il gran gol di Seedorf in Milan - Chievo... e fidati Balotelli a terra esausto non lo vedrà mai nessuno.



ma anche lo stesso ibra, vomitava in campo per quanto si sacrificava, se tu misuri la corsa che fa balotelli durante una partita è davvero troppo poca per un attaccante con le sue caratteristiche, cioè diego costa l'altra sera ha corso se guardiamo i dati statistici 3 chilometri in più di lui, è tantissimo..


----------



## Dave (13 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma anche lo stesso ibra, vomitava in campo per quanto si sacrificava, se tu misuri la corsa che fa balotelli durante una partita è davvero troppo poca per un attaccante con le sue caratteristiche, cioè diego costa l'altra sera ha corso se guardiamo i dati statistici 3 chilometri in più di lui, è tantissimo..



Si e oggi si lavorava a parte per un affaticamento muscolare... ma se non corre che affaticamento può avere?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Si e oggi si lavorava a parte per un affaticamento muscolare... ma se non corre che affaticamento può avere?



beh se ti alleni male in partita non corri e puoi avere anche infortuni muscolari di questo tipo..


----------



## Gas (13 Marzo 2014)

Quanto vorrei non vederlo più al Milan... Che tristezza quando mi sento dire "eh ma è la nostra stella"... mamma mia...
No ragazzi dai seriamente, quando il Milan gioca contro chiunque e si valuta la partita della nostra punta (Balotelli) rispetto alla punta degli avversari Balotelli ne esce SEMPRE chiaramente inferiore.
Esempi freschi:
Derby, Palacio vs Balotelli. Si è pure aperta una discussione qui sul fatto che i Milanisti preferirebbero Palacio... no dico... Palacio !
Contro il Napoli, Higuain immenso attaccante, Balotelli ? Mr. Nessuno.
Contro L'Atletico, Diego Costa bomber e uomo squadra. Balotelli ? Nullità.

Ci sono CENTINAIA di attaccanti migliori di Balotelli, davvero non esagero centinaia !
Senza andare lontano guardando in casa nostra Pazzini è meglio di Balotelli.

Quando aveva fatto 12 goal di cui 6 su rigore troppi bovinamente a decantare quanto fosse forte. Bastava guardare le partite per rimanere realisti. 

Via, via il prima possibile e sapete cosa vi dico ? ANCHE SE NON REINVESTONO I SOLDI !


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pato ha dato di più al Milan,e sono serio.


Pato ha segnato due gol al Real Madrid al Bernabeu, regalando al Milan un record storico, visto che non avevamo mai vinto in trasferta contro i Blancos. Inoltre ha segnato gol decisivissimi per il nostro scudetto, vedi la doppietta nel derby. Pato è stato veramente un rimpianto, per come sia peggiorato, ma Balotelli no, in nulla.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Pato ha segnato due gol al Real Madrid al Bernabeu, regalando al Milan un record storico, visto che non avevamo mai vinto in trasferta contro i Blancos. Inoltre ha segnato gol decisivissimi per il nostro scudetto, vedi la doppietta nel derby. Pato è stato veramente un rimpianto, per come sia peggiorato, ma Balotelli no, in nulla.



ma poi all'inizio pato era pure un professionista serio, coccolato da tutto il gruppetto dei brasiliani. 
poi vabbè, s'è messo con barbara, ha iniziato a perdere mesi di gioco per infortuni, e pure lui è caduto nel tunnel di twitter, delle pettinature, dei "selfie" e via dicendo. 

ma i primi anni era un gioiellino. 

balotelli è durato e ha rigato dritto forse solo i 6 mesi dell'anno scorso, poi è tornato alle sue vecchie abitudini. 
manca solo la maglia tolta e gettata a terra e poi sta rifacendo tutti gli errori già fatti altrove.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Pato ha segnato due gol al Real Madrid al Bernabeu, regalando al Milan un record storico, visto che non avevamo mai vinto in trasferta contro i Blancos. Inoltre ha segnato gol decisivissimi per il nostro scudetto, vedi la doppietta nel derby. Pato è stato veramente un rimpianto, per come sia peggiorato, ma Balotelli no, in nulla.



quoto..Pato più giovane é stato più decisivo di Balo...a segnato quasi quanto Balo e quasi mai su rigore o punizione...


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> quoto..Pato più giovane é stato più decisivo di Balo...a segnato quasi quanto Balo e quasi mai su rigore o punizione...



Pato ha sempre segnato molto più di Balo finchè si potevano paragonare almeno... all'epoca non c'è uno sano di mente che avrebbe scelto Mario piuttosto del brasiliano!


----------



## pazzomania (14 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pato ha sempre segnato molto più di Balo finchè si potevano paragonare almeno... all'epoca non c'è uno sano di mente che avrebbe scelto Mario piuttosto del brasiliano!



Ragazzi Pato era destinato ad arrivare a livelli di Cristiano Ronaldo... una spanna sopra Balotelli.

Poi quello che è successo dopo..lasciamo perdere.. altro giovane arricchito troppo presto.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Marzo 2014)

Io mi ricordo che Pato sbagliava i passaggi a distanza 3 metri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pato ha sempre segnato molto più di Balo finchè si potevano paragonare almeno... *all'epoca non c'è uno sano di mente che avrebbe scelto Mario piuttosto del brasiliano!*



nono alcuni quì preferivano lo stesso Balotelli...cmq concordo che Pato era più decisivo...per me Pato era pure più forte


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nono alcuni quì preferivano lo stesso Balotelli...cmq concordo che Pato era più decisivo...per me Pato era pure più forte



Uhm guarda, sinceramente i primi anni di Pato-Balo non ricordo un solo milanista che li avrebbe scambiati...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Marzo 2014)

nuovo tattoo  
il periodo di lutto è finito


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nuovo tattoo
> il periodo di lutto è finito



Grande Mario, bellissimo, bravissimo, ti adoro!! Prolungate il contratto, voglio altre 10 100 1000 twittate!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nuovo tattoo
> il periodo di lutto è finito



Non gliene frega proprio nulla di quello che sta accadendo.


----------



## O Animal (14 Marzo 2014)

Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?

Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere... 

Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?
> 
> Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere...
> 
> Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...



Eh già


Comunque davvero scorretto tirare in ballo Pato, sto già abbastanza male in questo periodo, lasciate stare per piacere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?
> 
> Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere...
> 
> Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...



Bisogna chiedersi perchè è sempre e solo lui che fa queste cose, il resto sono silenziosi.
Io sono per il pugno duro, fosse stato per me li avrei mandati tutti in ritiro punitivo tornati da Madrid.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?
> 
> Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere...
> 
> Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...


Appunto..non so quanti topic sono stati aperti su Balo e non so quante pagine sono state fatte qua dentro da Martedì

Le statistiche parlano chiaro.. ha cannato martedi la partita, ma hanno tutti cannato.. ma cosa vi aspettavate? Neppure Messi in questa squadra farebbe tanto, siamo scarsi ed a calcio si gioca in 11 non in 1..

Io davvero non capisco.. [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] Ha fatto vedere le statitische con i gol.. prima dell'attacco 'c'è una difesa ed un centrocampo.

Tra l'altro in nazionale il signor Balo canna poche volte le partite.. guarda caso con una squadra ben più forte del Milan.

Non voglio proteggere Balotelli, ha le sue colpe ed ultimanente sta giocando male così come tutta la squadra.. ma qui dentro c'è troppa fissazione..

L'unico qui che merita la ghiliottina è Galliani imho


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?
> 
> Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere...
> 
> Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...



Non è l'uso smodato di Twitter è che sommato al resto ci fa ancora più incavolare, intendiamoci, come dici è solo football, non è morto nessuno, però tutto il suo modo di fare, fuori e soprattutto in campo che sta iniziando a dare molto fastidio, se in campo sutasse l'anima di quello che fa fuori ce ne importerebbe poco o nulla, ma se in campo fai pena, almeno fuori dal campo cerca di avere un comportamento da professionista e non da bimbominkia.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?
> 
> Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere...
> 
> Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...



Ma infatti, chissene frega di Twitter. Mi dà enormemente fastidio il suo atteggiamento in campo, non di certo quello che scrive o posta sui social network.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2014)

Forse non è chiaro che qui è un problema di atteggiamento, di testa.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2014)

Credo che con il Milan abbia praticamente chiuso.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che con il Milan abbia praticamente chiuso.



Dopo le frasi della Curva Sud e la probabile contestazione di domenica, credo che sia inevitabile l'addio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Marzo 2014)

E se questo domenica lancia la maglia a terra?


----------



## O Animal (14 Marzo 2014)

E se questo domenica segnasse una doppietta ti rimangeresti tutto quello che hai detto?


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E se questo domenica lancia la maglia a terra?



La cosa non mi tange minimamente.
Faccia quello che vuole. E' un giocatore a cui non mi sono affezionato minimamente, per quanto mi riguarda ci si può pure pulire il c...
Finora ha fatto 3 anni all'Inter, 2 e mezzo al City e se va via a fine stagione solamente un anno e mezzo al Milan.
Ci sarà anche un motivo se 3 squadre su 3 sono arrivate al punto di volersene sbarazzare dopo un inizio positivo (ora vediamo se qualcuno lo vuole).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E se questo domenica segnasse una doppietta ti rimangeresti tutto quello che hai detto?



Mai  Non è una doppietta che cambia il parere su di lui.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E se questo domenica lancia la maglia a terra?



mi sa tanto che non gli conviene..fidati


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?
> 
> Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere...
> 
> Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...



Ma figurati, il problema diventa quando in una stagione hai creato più polemiche in giro per twitter che partitone in campo.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E se questo domenica segnasse una doppietta ti rimangeresti tutto quello che hai detto?



Se segna una doppietta con la testa che si ritrova zittisce lo stadio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E se questo domenica segnasse una doppietta ti rimangeresti tutto quello che hai detto?


L'unica cosa che vorrei da lui, in questo fine campionato è almeno segnare un gol nel derby con l'Inter (che è scarsa quanto noi, ma che ha un giocatore decisivo come Palacio). Gli chiedo troppo??


----------



## andre (14 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che vorrei da lui, in questo fine campionato è almeno segnare un gol nel derby con l'Inter (che è scarsa quanto noi, ma che ha un giocatore decisivo come Palacio). Gli chiedo troppo??


Credo tu chieda effettivamente troppo. L'anno scorso nel derby sbagliò una cosa come due o tre gol già fatti.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E se questo domenica segnasse una doppietta ti rimangeresti tutto quello che hai detto?




beh se segna due gol..poco importa, io voglio che lui diventi un professionista vero...poi i gol arriveranno di certo... l'unica cosa che chiedo a Balotelli é d'impegnarsi a migliorare, quello che lui non fa... ma non solo lui..tutti si devono impegnare di piu.. ma soprattutto lui..


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma voi quando avete problemi di lavoro smettete di vivere? Non uscite più con la vostra ragazza e con i vostri amici? Non scherzate più con i vostri colleghi di lavoro?
> 
> Sto discorso di Twitter a me fa ridere... Salvo che uno non leda gli interessi del suo club (tipo Miccoli che dà contro a Falcone) non vedo niente di male nel continuare la propria vita privata... Il fatto che uno sia un personaggio pubblico mica vuol dire che non possa vivere...
> 
> Altrimenti proponete di metterli in ritiro 9 mesi all'anno e buonanotte suonatori...



Non è il fatto di usare twitter in sè. E' come lo usa lui. Devo farti degli esempi o basta ciò che ho scritto ? Aggiungo che non si può paragonare il lavoro di un calciatore ad un lavoro normale, parere mio ovviamente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Marzo 2014)

Cioè: ma come si fa a sbagliare un gol a trenta centimetri dalla porta? Questo è allucinante.

A me non frega nulla dei social network,delle risate nel dopo partita e cose del genere,però non tollero che un giocatore colpisca il palo a porta semi vuota.
Boh,a 'sto punto spero che Ciro Immobile gli freghi il posto in Nazionale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2014)

Bella doppietta


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

Direi che la separazione è cosa fatta, la curva ha deciso.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Marzo 2014)

Gol sbagliato a porta vuota, applauso alla curva, non l'ho mai visto tornare ad aiutare i compagni, controlli di palla scandalosi (figli anche dell'indolenza che sempre lo accompagna). VIA DAL MILAN !


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Marzo 2014)

Ogni giornata che passa riesce ad essere più scandaloso della giornata precedente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2014)

Dead man walking


----------



## O Animal (16 Marzo 2014)

Bla bla bla bla bla... Anzi... Bal bal bal bal bal....


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se segna una doppietta con la testa che si ritrova zittisce lo stadio.



non ha segnato una doppietta ma ha comunque applaudito i tifosi, non ci sei andato cosi lontano..


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2014)

Quanto talento sprecato, quando è arrivato speravo veramente che con la maglia della squadra del cuore avrebbe dato tanto, non è stato così (magari in un altro Milan..........chissà....). 
In estate andrà via e non sarà speso un solo euro di quelli incassati per la sua cessione


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Marzo 2014)

dovrebbero essersi chiariti comunque..io non ci sarei andato cosi pesante..hanno esagerato,sia con lui che con galliani(un pò ingeneroso nei suoi confronti)


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Quando mai ho detto che deve essere esente da critiche? Ho sempre parlato del suo ciondolamento per il campo e degli atteggiamenti poco professionali anche in campo...
> 
> Mi fa ridere passare per il difensore di Balotelli quando esattamente come molti di voi non l'avrei minimamente seguito se la squadra fosse quella di qualche anno fa... ma alla luce del Milan di oggi guardando la cosa con un minimo di distacco non credo minimamente che Balotelli sia "Il Problema" del Milan...
> 
> ...


Concordo quando dici che non abbiamo alcun giocatore di valore assoluto, anche se abbiamo qualche giocatore che di talento ne ha da vendere (purtroppo per noi sono praticamente i più giovani ed inesperti della rosa).
Ma Balotelli non è affatto detto che in un sistema decente garantisca 20/25 gol, anche perché è un giocatore tatticamente ignorante che inserito nel contesto di una squadra ben organizzata potrebbe essere più controproducente che un valore aggiunto. Quali sarebbero le garanzie che Balotelli dà sia dal punto di vista tecnico che da quello comportamentale?
Balotelli non è IL problema del Milan, concordo con te, ma è UN problema del Milan.
Per un Milan vincente sinceramente non punterei minimamente tutto su Balotelli, ma proprio nella maniera più assoluta.
Balotelli in una squadra che lotta al vertice potrebbe fare il Pazzini di turno, detto proprio papale papale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per un Milan vincente sinceramente non punterei minimamente tutto su Balotelli, ma proprio nella maniera più assoluta.
> Balotelli in una squadra che lotta al vertice potrebbe fare il Pazzini di turno, detto proprio papale papale.



Già, ma ce lo vedi Balotelli a fare il secondo, o anche l'attaccante da spalla ad uno più bravo di lui? Anche arrivasse un Higuain, lui si sentirebbe cmq il più forte, si sente il più forte del mondo. Non lo vede nemmeno il margine di miglioramento che ha davanti.
Io credo che quando rivede le partite si rimprovera poche cose.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Già, ma ce lo vedi Balotelli a fare il secondo, o anche l'attaccante da spalla ad uno più bravo di lui? Anche arrivasse un Higuain, lui si sentirebbe cmq il più forte, si sente il più forte del mondo. Non lo vede nemmeno il margine di miglioramento che ha davanti.
> *Io credo che quando rivede le partite si rimprovera poche cose.*



E' questo il problema. Lui pensa di essere un fenomeno.


----------



## O Animal (17 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo quando dici che non abbiamo alcun giocatore di valore assoluto, anche se abbiamo qualche giocatore che di talento ne ha da vendere (purtroppo per noi sono praticamente i più giovani ed inesperti della rosa).
> Ma Balotelli non è affatto detto che in un sistema decente garantisca 20/25 gol, anche perché è un giocatore tatticamente ignorante che inserito nel contesto di una squadra ben organizzata potrebbe essere più controproducente che un valore aggiunto. Quali sarebbero le garanzie che Balotelli dà sia dal punto di vista tecnico che da quello comportamentale?
> Balotelli non è IL problema del Milan, concordo con te, ma è UN problema del Milan.
> Per un Milan vincente sinceramente non punterei minimamente tutto su Balotelli, ma proprio nella maniera più assoluta.
> Balotelli in una squadra che lotta al vertice potrebbe fare il Pazzini di turno, detto proprio papale papale.



Che non dia garanzie assolute da un punto di vista "tattico" e comportamentale non lo metto in dubbio ma che non segni 20 gol no... Ha avuto una media realizzativa eccellente (0,61) nel Milan più imbarazzante del calcio moderno...

Il problema è stato puntare tutto su Balotelli... Quale squadra al mondo punterebbe tutto su un centravanti di 23 anni quando dietro ha un abisso senza fine? La grande squadra come ho scritto prima deve essere costruita su portiere, centrale, centrocampista, regista e centravanti...

Sono d'accordo che al Real Madrid potrebbe benissimo fare il dodicesimo uomo ma ci rendiamo conto che degli altri 33 che abbiamo in rosa nessuno potrebbe fare nemmeno il 28esimo giocatore del Real Madrid?

Se devo ricostruire una squadra da capo, uno dei pochi su cui eviterei di spendere soldi (anche perché ce ne vogliono tanti) è proprio il centravanti... Abbiamo uno dei migliori prospetti in Europa perché mai dovremmo lasciarlo partire per 4 noccioline? Per prendere uno dei peggiori giocatori d'Europa? Adebayor? Il Matri di turno? No grazie...

Sul fatto che sia convito di se stesso non credo sia un problema, leggi Ibrahimovic... Il problema semmai è la differente applicazione negli allenamenti ma quella è anche dovuta da chi gli allena, leggi Ibrahimovic su Capello...


----------



## arcanum (17 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Che non dia garanzie assolute da un punto di vista "tattico" e comportamentale non lo metto in dubbio ma che non segni 20 gol no... Ha avuto una media realizzativa eccellente (0,61) nel Milan più imbarazzante del calcio moderno...
> 
> Il problema è stato puntare tutto su Balotelli... Quale squadra al mondo punterebbe tutto su un centravanti di 23 anni quando dietro ha un abisso senza fine? La grande squadra come ho scritto prima deve essere costruita su portiere, centrale, centrocampista, regista e centravanti...
> 
> ...



D'accordo al 100%


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Che non dia garanzie assolute da un punto di vista "tattico" e comportamentale non lo metto in dubbio ma che non segni 20 gol no... Ha avuto una media realizzativa eccellente (0,61) nel Milan più imbarazzante del calcio moderno...
> 
> Il problema è stato puntare tutto su Balotelli... Quale squadra al mondo punterebbe tutto su un centravanti di 23 anni quando dietro ha un abisso senza fine? La grande squadra come ho scritto prima deve essere costruita su portiere, centrale, centrocampista, regista e centravanti...
> 
> ...



La butto lì, Scambieresti Balotelli con Cavani o Higuain?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La butto lì, Scambieresti Balotelli con Cavani o Higuain?



:O :O Ed è una domanda da fare? :O Ahahahahaha OVVIO!


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Che non dia garanzie assolute da un punto di vista "tattico" e comportamentale non lo metto in dubbio ma che non segni 20 gol no... Ha avuto una media realizzativa eccellente (0,61) nel Milan più imbarazzante del calcio moderno...
> 
> Il problema è stato puntare tutto su Balotelli... Quale squadra al mondo punterebbe tutto su un centravanti di 23 anni quando dietro ha un abisso senza fine? La grande squadra come ho scritto prima deve essere costruita su portiere, centrale, centrocampista, regista e centravanti...
> 
> ...


Intendevo 20 gol in stagione, lo so che ha già fatto più di 20 gol 
Balotelli è stato allenato anche da Mourinho e Mancini (ovvero colui che lo ha "svezzato").
L'anno scorso comunque la squadra non era proprio messa malaccio e, rigori esclusi, le prestazioni di Balotelli sono state un po' troppo sopravvalutate IMHO (mi ricordo partitacce vedi derby, Firenze, Roma e Siena in primis).
Quest'anno la squadra ha iniziato malissimo e sta finendo peggio, quindi potrebbe anche essere "scusato" da ciò ma lui non ci mette il benché minimo impegno.
Se non ci fossero problemi economici terrei Balotelli e cercherei di farlo crescere, magari puntando su un attaccante forte, affidabile ed esperto (non Matri o Pazzini). Sinceramente se bisogna cedere a tutti i costi un "pezzo pregiato" della nostra rosa preferisco cedere lui piuttosto che i due del '92.
Detto ciò, non vorrei né Adebayor né il Matri di turno, ma con questo non significa che Balotelli sia un campione e, per quanto mostra in campo, anche un potenziale tale. Ha i colpi da campione, ma non bastano. Vuole sempre la palla sui piedi, non attacca la profondità, fa spesso giocare male i suoi compagni di reparto perché è tatticamente ignorante (non solamente nel Milan ma anche in Nazionale), raramente fa assist, ecc... Ha dei pregi, non lo considero scarso, ma ha ancora molti difetti che temo non correggerà mai per via dell'assenza del cervello.
Non farebbe il titolare a Madrid? Ovvio. Ma non sarebbe titolare nemmeno al Chelsea, all'Arsenal (non perché sia più scarso di Giroud, ma perché lo vedo poco adatto al gioco dei Gunners), al Manchester United, al Liverpool, al Barcellona, al Bayern Monaco, al Borussia Dortmund, al PSG, all'Atletico Madrid, alla Juve, al Napoli e potrei citare anche qualche altra squadra.
Fatico davvero tanto a capire l'affermazione "senza Mario non siamo niente". perché con lui cosa siamo? Lui cosa fa?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2014)

Io son uno di quelli che ritiene Balotelli una viziato del cavolo, un bimbominkia arricchito, ma sono anche tra quelli che dice che va aspettato ancora 1 o 2 stagioni.

Quando invece si parla di numeri, di gol, non mi scaldo affatto come fanno molti.

Il 50% dei suoi gol sono su rigore, 2-3 su punizione, 5-6 da tiri da lontano.

Cavolo, di gol da attacante ne avrà fatti 10 in 2 anni!


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io son uno di quelli che ritiene Balotelli una viziato del cavolo, un bimbominkia arricchito, ma sono anche tra quelli che dice che va aspettato ancora 1 o 2 stagioni.
> 
> Quando invece si parla di numeri, di gol, non mi scaldo affatto come fanno molti.
> 
> ...



Anch'io lo aspetterei, nel caso in cui la società non ceda nessuno in estate ovviamente (tra quelli decenti intendo).
Però Mario deve darsi una mossa. E' ora che cresca e che faccia il calciatore.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io lo aspetterei, nel caso in cui la società non ceda nessuno in estate ovviamente (tra quelli decenti intendo).
> Però Mario deve darsi una mossa. *E' ora che cresca e che faccia il calciatore.*



E' proprio l' unica cosa che gli manca..fatta quella credo divento un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' proprio l' unica cosa che gli manca..fatta quella credo divento un fuoriclasse.



Secondo me non ha tutto questo talento per diventare un fuoriclasse.
Ma già mi basterebbe se diventasse un buonissimo giocatore o un campione.
Il problema è che al momento non è nemmeno un calciatore (come non lo sono tanti altri in squadra eh, sia chiaro, me la prendo con lui perché il talento ce l'ha, non me la posso prendere certo con Constant).


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ha tutto questo talento per diventare un fuoriclasse.
> Ma già mi basterebbe se diventasse un buonissimo giocatore o un campione.
> Il problema è che al momento non è nemmeno un calciatore (come non lo sono tanti altri in squadra eh, sia chiaro, me la prendo con lui perché il talento ce l'ha, non me la posso prendere certo con Constant).



Secondo me invece gli manca proprio solo la testa.

Io ho detto fuoriclasse..ma già diventasse come un Van Persie o rooney.. sarei già piu che felice!!


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece gli manca proprio solo la testa.
> 
> Io ho detto fuoriclasse..ma già diventasse come un Van Persie o rooney.. sarei già piu che felice!!



Magari!!


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2014)

allora ragazzi non crescerà mai e a mio avviso io lo venderei a giugno a sto punto per prendere un po' di soldi.....

certo che se poi farà un gran mondiale resterà sicuro!!


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Marzo 2014)

Premettendo che il mio pensiero su Balotelli non cambia di una virgola, sono pronto a firmare per rivederlo in squadra anche nelle prossime stagioni.
Il Milan è gestito da pazzi scriteriati. Per quanto si possano prendere attaccanti più continui e che si applicano molto più di Mario, mi tengo il 45 tutta la vita. Le entrate derivanti dalle eventuali cessioni di Balotelli e De Sciglio finirebbero come al solito nel cesso.


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2014)

Dopo quello che ha detto Maldini potremmo chiudere la discussione fino alla prossima stagione, tutto il resto è aria fritta:

"Balotelli non è ancora un campione. Vale lo stesso discorso di Pato: il giorno che lo vedrò mettersi la squadra sulle spalla e trascinarla per 90 minuti allora lo sarà. Finora l'ha fatto a tratti. Io non lo conosco, ma ho l'impressione che se andasse alla Juve, dove c'è una squadra con le idee chiare, un allenatore tosto e un gruppo solido di italiani farebbe il salto di qualità. Comunque è sbagliato mettere tutto il peso sulle sue spalle. Non è il salvatore della patria".
.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Marzo 2014)

A prescindere dai pareri tecnico-tattici che si possono avere su questo giocatore, è ormai palese come sia uno che spacca lo spogliatoio. Questo è il primo motivo per cui lo venderei.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2014)

Ci sta come elemento imprevedibile in una squadra di giocatori di esperienza. In Nazionale per esempio è più a suo agio: è un asino ma può trovare il guizzo vincente. 

Nel Milan è abominevole invece, l'anno scorso è arrivato in una squadra che stava andando bene, con un assetto collaudato e il 4-3-3: non si era caricato la squadra sulle spalle, ma era la squadra a supportarlo.
E tutti hanno sbrodolato dietro a Mario, mettendo in un angolo il Faraone, un errore micidiale.


----------



## John Dunbar (21 Marzo 2014)

io sono d'accordo con quel che ha detto costacurta.

Balotelli è un buon giocatore tutto sommato, in un club importante andrebbe bene come primo rimpiazzo, come terza punta pronta a subentrare, ma nulla più.

Estremamente discontinuo durante la stagione, estremamente immaturo e fragile mentalmente, e anche tecnicamente cmq è tutto sommato limitato per giocare titolare in una big.
Lo ricordo quando esordì nell'inter ed è rimasto più o meno allo stesso livello, è migliorato poco.
All'epoca, a 17 anni, quel che faceva era però qualcosa di enorme in rapporto all'età, oggi, a quasi 24 anni, è da giocatore normale.


----------



## John Dunbar (21 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' proprio l' unica cosa che gli manca..fatta quella credo divento un fuoriclasse.



lo si dice da almeno 5 anni, iniziano a diventare tanti.
Io credo che ormai rimarrà sempre lo stesso


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

Ieri è entrato secondo me con l'atteggiamento giusto. Non ha inciso più di tanto (anche se poi ha preso il palo), ma non vedo come potesse fare meglio (ha giocato comunque meglio di Pazzini). Il mio giudizio su di lui al momento non cambia, ma vista questa stagione drammatica di tutta la squadra vorrei vederlo all'opera anche nella prossima stagione, anche se credo verrà ceduto assieme a De Sciglio.


----------



## smallball (24 Marzo 2014)

a me ieri sera non e' dispiaciuto,aveva una faccia diversa,peccato per quel palo maledetto


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2014)

A Kakà è stato chiesto:

Da quando sei arrivato ti sei preso sotto la tua ala Balotelli, come fosse un figlio,* sei deluso da lui*?

Ricky ha risposto,* si sono deluso perchè fa tanta fatica a imparare certe cose*, fa tanta fatica a capire quanto talento ha e a trascinare la squadra, ma ho grande fiducia in Mario e continuo ad averla.

Parole sincere e CHIARE.


----------



## arcanum (24 Marzo 2014)

Oddio, quando è entrato, neanche 5 minuti e già ha provato a tirare un calcio in faccia a Biglia mentre erano entrambi a terra...quindi atteggiamento giusto fino a un certo punto, però a me è piaciuto. 
Come al solito si critica tanto, ma la sufficienza anche a sto giro lui l'ha portata a casa....quasi tutta la squadra no. Però lui è quello da mandare via...certo, come no


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Kakà è stato chiesto:
> 
> Da quando sei arrivato ti sei preso sotto la tua ala Balotelli, come fosse un figlio,* sei deluso da lui*?
> 
> ...



Più chiaro di così....
Non credo sia il giocatore che pensavamo fosse o potesse diventare


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Più chiaro di così....
> Non credo sia il giocatore che pensavamo fosse o potesse diventare



Esatto, Balo è l'equivoco societario e dei tifosi di quest'anno. Visti anche i suoi sei mesi dello scorso anno s'era tutti convinti Mario fosse quello che da solo, in una rosa oggettivamente scarsa, potesse fare la differenza. E invece da solo non l'ha assolutamente fatta, vuoi perchè rimane tutto sommato giovane, vuoi perchè non ha proprio la testa per poter fare il leader ne oggi ne mai. 

Io non sono uno di quelli che vuole Balo via dal Milan, se non per finanziare una campagna acquisti di rafforzamento generale, ma sono uno di quelli che dice che se quest'anno c'abbiam puntato tutto ed è andata male non si può rischiare anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, Balo è l'equivoco societario e dei tifosi di quest'anno. Visti anche i suoi sei mesi dello scorso anno s'era tutti convinti Mario fosse quello che da solo, in una rosa oggettivamente scarsa, potesse fare la differenza. E invece da solo non l'ha assolutamente fatta, vuoi perchè rimane tutto sommato giovane, vuoi perchè non ha proprio la testa per poter fare il leader ne oggi ne mai.
> 
> Io non sono uno di quelli che vuole Balo via dal Milan, se non per finanziare una campagna acquisti di rafforzamento generale, ma sono uno di quelli che dice che se quest'anno c'abbiam puntato tutto ed è andata male non si può rischiare anche il prossimo anno.



L'errore è stato quello di puntare tutto su di lui, quando all'Inter e al City non era un titolare.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2014)

Ottimi i primi 45 minuti.. sta correndo come un pazzo


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2014)

Spero solo che non si faccia espellere


----------



## Ciachi (26 Marzo 2014)

Vai Mario vai Mario vai Mario!!!!!!


----------



## O Animal (26 Marzo 2014)

"Tutte stupidate come sempre".


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2014)

rolft praticamente 1 tiro un 1, bella la dedica a Lippi.


----------



## arcanum (26 Marzo 2014)

no ma cacciamolo eh...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Marzo 2014)

Ha risolto la partita,visto che entrambi gol nascono dai suoi piedi...

E non abbiamo avuto altre occasioni..
Ha corso pure avanti ed indietro..

Eh ma no vendiamolo


----------



## Ciachi (26 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> no ma cacciamolo eh...



Ironico vero?


----------



## Morghot (26 Marzo 2014)

Purtroppo è l'unico della squadra che può fare la differenza ora come ora... forza baluba speriamo continui così.


----------



## Djici (26 Marzo 2014)

quando vuole dimostra di avere un gran bel talento.
pero a dire la verita io ho avuto il sentimento per tutta la partita che ci lasciava in dieci.

bene balo !


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2014)

Ora lo squalificano per aver criticato a fine partita l'atteggiamento dell'arbitro


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Marzo 2014)

Per larghi tratti della gara, specie nel primo tempo, non mi è piaciuto.
Ma ha contribuito al gol di Mexes e ha segnato su punizione (ah, ne ha fatti più lui di Pirlo), la _maledettahhhh_ 
Imparasse a giocare non solamente da fermo ...
Comunque la prestazione non può che essere positiva oggi. Finalmente decisivo contro un avversario di livello in questa stagione.


----------



## aleslash (26 Marzo 2014)

Primo big match giocato bene


----------



## Belfast Boy (26 Marzo 2014)

Oggi mi è piaciuto, anche se ha incontrato ben poca resistenza. La fiorentina di questa sera era ben poca cosa e spiace dirlo ha anche stravinto i duelli con Ambro sia sul piano fisico che nervoso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Marzo 2014)

quando leggo di gente che vorrebbe mandarlo via a pedate mi vien da sorridere,è l'unico che abbiamo che puo' risolvere le partite con una giocata.Bellissima la punizione del raddoppio


----------



## peppe75 (26 Marzo 2014)

Continua così...acchiappa tevez...ci sono 6 goal di differenza...puoi farcelaaa...


----------



## Ciachi (26 Marzo 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> quando leggo di gente che vorrebbe mandarlo via a pedate mi vien da sorridere,è l'unico che abbiamo che puo' risolvere le partite con una giocata.Bellissima la punizione del raddoppio



Non sai quanto sono d'accordo con Te!!! Cacciamo Mario e teniamo robinho,birsa,niang e scorfani vari....saremo a posto!!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Marzo 2014)

STRANAMENTE non legato da dettami tattici assurdi che lo vorrebbero prima punta, stasera che è stato libero di svariare ha giocato bene (quantomeno in termini di sacrificio).
Belle azioni non ne ha fatte ma ha saputo fare la differenza 
...e si è preso anche un casino di calci.


----------



## gabuz (27 Marzo 2014)

Meglio Bianchi o Calaiò


----------



## prebozzio (27 Marzo 2014)

Forza Mario!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per larghi tratti della gara, specie nel primo tempo, non mi è piaciuto.
> Ma ha contribuito al gol di Mexes e ha segnato su punizione (ah, ne ha fatti più lui di Pirlo), la _maledettahhhh_
> Imparasse a giocare non solamente da fermo ...
> Comunque la prestazione non può che essere positiva oggi. Finalmente decisivo contro un avversario di livello in questa stagione.



questa è l'analisi perfetta, giocasse sempre come oggi comunque me ne fregherei pure del fatto dei movimenti da migliorare..


----------



## arcanum (27 Marzo 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ironico vero?



Ovvio. Per me Balo non va toccato, non per altro, è uno dei pochi con una media almeno sufficiente.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Marzo 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Per me Balo non va toccato, non per altro, è uno dei pochi con una media almeno sufficiente.




D'accordissimo!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è l'unico della squadra che può fare la differenza ora come ora... forza baluba speriamo continui così.



Io lo dico da settimane, con tutti i suoi difetti, *SENZA BALOTELLI SAREMMO SICURAMENTE IL LOTTA RETROCESSIONE.*


----------



## tequilad (27 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli è il giocatore più forte che abbiamo. Il resto sono parole...


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è il giocatore più forte che abbiamo. Il resto sono parole...




Quindi dobbiamo asservirci ai capricci di un attaccante che ha preso più gialli che gol segnati, solo perchè nella scarsissima rosa attuale è il più forte. Che poi forte è relativo: nei big match viene regolarmente ownato da chiunque, visto che lui cammina in campo. Questo è il Milan ? No. Questo non è più il Milan. E allora teniamoci Balotelli, ed esaltiamolo pure.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2014)

Sufficiente solo per il gol dal mio punto di vista, senza la punizione ( guai a segnare su azione) sarebbe stato da 5,5.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questa è l'analisi perfetta, giocasse sempre come oggi comunque me ne fregherei pure del fatto dei movimenti da migliorare..



La prestazione secondo me non è stata diversa onestamente da tante altre in stagione. Cambia solamente il fatto che sia stato decisivo.
Io non ho cambiato idea su di lui e non sarebbe sensato farlo dopo una partita, ma in questa situazione non possiamo permetterci di cedere nessuno dei pochi giocatori decenti tra quelli che abbiamo. Se ci fosse un progetto lo venderei oppure lo terrei per fare al limite la spalla ad un attaccante più continuo di lui, ma se deve arrivare uno tra Muriel e Adebayor non ho dubbi sul fatto che Mario debba rimanere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Marzo 2014)

Può avere tutto il talento che vuole,ma mi pare evidente che non è un giocatore su cui costruire qualcosa.Certo,nel nostro vivacchiare e navigare a vista è il più forte della rosa,ma non è un caso il fatto che è stato cacciato a pedate dalle sue due precedenti squadre,entrambe ben strutturate e con un chiaro progetto.
In un grande Milan,ci potrebbe stare come giocatore jolly da inserire a partita in corso (come è stato utilizzato all'Inter e al City),ma non può assolutamente essere il cardine.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Può avere tutto il talento che vuole,ma mi pare evidente che non è un giocatore su cui costruire qualcosa.Certo,nel nostro vivacchiare e navigare a vista è il più forte della rosa,ma non è un caso il fatto che è stato cacciato a pedate dalle sue due precedenti squadre,entrambe ben strutturate e con un chiaro progetto.
> In un grande Milan,ci potrebbe stare come giocatore jolly da inserire a partita in corso (come è stato utilizzato all'Inter e al City),ma non può assolutamente essere il cardine.


.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Può avere tutto il talento che vuole,ma mi pare evidente che non è un giocatore su cui costruire qualcosa.Certo,nel nostro vivacchiare e navigare a vista è il più forte della rosa,ma non è un caso il fatto che è stato cacciato a pedate dalle sue due precedenti squadre,entrambe ben strutturate e con un chiaro progetto.
> In un grande Milan,ci potrebbe stare come giocatore jolly da inserire a partita in corso (come è stato utilizzato all'Inter e al City),ma non può assolutamente essere il cardine.



.


----------



## O Animal (27 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Può avere tutto il talento che vuole,ma mi pare evidente che non è un giocatore su cui costruire qualcosa.Certo,nel nostro vivacchiare e navigare a vista è il più forte della rosa,ma non è un caso il fatto che è stato cacciato a pedate dalle sue due precedenti squadre,entrambe ben strutturate e con un chiaro progetto.
> *In un grande Milan*,ci potrebbe stare come giocatore jolly da inserire a partita in corso (come è stato utilizzato all'Inter e al City),ma non può assolutamente essere il cardine.



Dream on...


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2014)

a mio avviso ha giocato benissimo ieri sera.....

ovvio non siamo il Real, però si è pure impegnato


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2014)

Giocasse sempre come ieri sera


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (27 Marzo 2014)

Non sarà certo UNA prestazione brillante ogni 10 partite a farmi cambiare idea su di lui.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Non sarà certo UNA prestazione brillante ogni 10 partite a farmi cambiare idea su di lui.



Son d' accordo.

Anche io non mi faccio mai accecare dal fumo negli occhi, anche i vari Constant ecc che ieri hanno fatto bene, son convinto che torneremo ad odiarli.

Pero' Balo ha risolto praticamente da solo ogni partita fin qui vinta, il Balotelli attuale neanche a me fa impazzire, ma credo non sia impossibile fargli acquisire maturità e costanza, IMHO


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Marzo 2014)

Ed ecco, dopo 5-6 partite mediocri, la partita che ti fa sperare


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ed ecco, dopo 5-6 partite mediocri, la partita che ti fa sperare





Ho sempre cercato di essere equilibrato su Balotelli, nel bene e nel male


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho sempre cercato di essere equilibrato su Balotelli, nel bene e nel male



No ma anche io la penso come te, anche perché non vale la pena cederlo ora per due semplici motivi:

- Non vale più di 20 M

- I soldi entrerebbero nelle tasche dei maiali e lì ci rimarrebbero


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Marzo 2014)

Sempre e comunque con Mario. I giocatori di enorme talento vanno tutelati a prescindere, o meglio, chi ama il bel calcio.
Daje Mario :inchino:


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2014)

un attacco del genere
Balotelli-X-El Shaarawy
Dzeko
con quell'X che deve essere un giocatore che ha l'assist e la giocata nel sangue ed è tatticamente intelligente (Klaassen ad esempio) sarebbe atomico.
Ma Balotelli punta proprio non può giocare... proprio no.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un attacco del genere
> Balotelli-X-El Shaarawy
> Dzeko
> con quell'X che deve essere un giocatore che ha l'assist e la giocata nel sangue ed è tatticamente intelligente (Klaassen ad esempio) sarebbe atomico.
> Ma Balotelli punta proprio non può giocare... proprio no.



E non ti prendi Cerci che a Balotelli da 45 piste?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2014)

Io continuo a pensare che Mario possa essere punta, anzi lo debba fare, inserito nel giusto sistema di gioco



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E non ti prendi Cerci che a Balotelli da 45 piste?



A Briscola Chiamata ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che Mario possa essere punta, anzi lo debba fare, inserito nel giusto sistema di gioco
> 
> 
> 
> A Briscola Chiamata ?



No, come ala nel 4-2-3-1


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Balotelli esterno secondo me non esiste. Seconda punta sì.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che Mario possa essere punta, anzi lo debba fare, inserito nel giusto sistema di gioco



Non lo so, lo vedo più come seconda punta o al limite sulla destra tra i 3 dietro dove potrebbe mettere cross interessanti per la prima punta (dovrebbe però tornare sempre ad aiutare i compagni in difesa). Lo preferirei seconda punta comunque. A noi manca una vera prima punta: Pazzini può essere solamente una buona riserva, Matri è matri, Balotelli è ovviamente più forte degli altri 2 ma non è una classica prima punta. Certo, in mancanza di alternative, Balotelli prima punta è sicuramente la soluzione migliore.


----------



## _ET_ (27 Marzo 2014)

ieri discreta partita e lampo dei suoi...troppo poco per gridare alla resurrezione del bresciano colorato


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non lo so, lo vedo più come seconda punta o al limite sulla destra tra i 3 dietro dove potrebbe mettere cross interessanti per la prima punta (dovrebbe però tornare sempre ad aiutare i compagni in difesa). Lo preferirei seconda punta comunque. A noi manca una vera prima punta: Pazzini può essere solamente una buona riserva, Matri è matri, Balotelli è ovviamente più forte degli altri 2 ma non è una classica prima punta. Certo, in mancanza di alternative, Balotelli prima punta è sicuramente la soluzione migliore.



Che sia atipico è fuor di dubbio, ma non lo è Suarez per dirne uno ? Perfino Ibra lo è ( lo era forse, quest'anno si butta dentro di più )

Se giochiamo con i giusti inserimenti un Balotelli alla Totti versione post-mondiale lo vedrei al massimo delle sue possibilità


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Balotelli esterno secondo me non esiste. Seconda punta sì.


ieri c'ha giocato. ha svariato tantissimo. ha giocato trequartista centrale ed esterno ma mai prima punta.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ieri c'ha giocato. ha svariato tantissimo. ha giocato trequartista centrale ed esterno ma mai prima punta.



Però con un altro attaccante (e probabilmente Kakà) dovrebbe ricoprire una posizione fissa relegata a destra. Non ce lo vedo onestamente. Meglio un centrocampo compatto con Balotelli libero di svariare dietro a un riferimento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dream on...



invece secondo me è questo il punto, lui potrebbe giocare in un grande milan perchè ne ha le qualità, mentre non può giocare in una squadra com quella di adesso perchè dovrebbe essere capace di trasvcinarla cosa che lui non sa fare, lui non sa trascinare, vuole essere trascinato..


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2014)

comunque oh.....che mina ha tirato su punizione?


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che sia atipico è fuor di dubbio, ma non lo è Suarez per dirne uno ? Perfino Ibra lo è ( lo era forse, quest'anno si butta dentro di più )
> 
> Se giochiamo con i giusti inserimenti un Balotelli alla Totti versione post-mondiale lo vedrei al massimo delle sue possibilità



Suarez però è su un altro pianeta rispetto a Balo, lo stesso discorso per Ibra (sono anche più grandi rispetto a Mario).
Un Balotelli in veste di rifinitore lo vedrei bene anch'io, diciamo che ci vorrebbero anche giocatori in grado di inserirsi 
A dirla tutta, per il potenziale che ha secondo me potrebbe giocare un po' dove vuole, se solo si applicasse con continuità nel corso dell'anno e durante ogni partita ...



runner ha scritto:


> comunque oh.....che mina ha tirato su punizione?


Gran bella punizione, ma è un po' parente strettissima del gol che abbiamo incassato a Parma all'ultimo minuto e guarda caso il protagonista è stato sempre lo stesso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

Son sempre più convinto che Balotelli abbia solo una qualità: calciare. Un tiro potentissimo che se finisce nello specchio della porta quasi sempre è gol o comunque crea pericolo.
Per il resto non sa fare altro: senso della posizione zero, fiuto del gol zero, tatticamente zero, tecnicamente modesto.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Son sempre più convinto che Balotelli abbia solo una qualità: calciare. Un tiro potentissimo che se finisce nello specchio della porta quasi sempre è gol o comunque crea pericolo.
> Per il resto non sa fare altro: senso della posizione zero, fiuto del gol zero, tatticamente zero, tecnicamente modesto.



Aggiungiamoci: si allena poco e male, preferisce bere e fumare e andare in discoteca a spendere soldi piuttosto che migliorarsi nel calcio, non è umile eppure ancora non ha dimostrato niente, è arrogante, viziato.


----------



## O Animal (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Son sempre più convinto che Balotelli abbia solo una qualità: calciare. Un tiro potentissimo che se finisce nello specchio della porta quasi sempre è gol o comunque crea pericolo.
> Per il resto non sa fare altro: senso della posizione zero, fiuto del gol zero, tatticamente zero, tecnicamente modesto.



Come puoi definire tecnicamente modesto uno che sa calciare in porta? Deve essere bravo a fare l'uncinetto per essere tecnicamente capace? Se poi ti aspetti che faccia i numeri di Ronaldinho credo che tu sia proprio fuori strada...

Ps: mancava la news infamante e non avete saputo resistere a non insultarlo per 1 giorno?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Come puoi definire tecnicamente modesto uno che sa calciare in porta? Deve essere bravo a fare l'uncinetto per essere tecnicamente capace? Se poi ti aspetti che faccia i numeri di Ronaldinho credo che tu sia proprio fuori strada...
> 
> Ps: mancava la news diffamatoria e non avete saputo resistere a non insultarlo per 1 giorno?



La tecnica per me è tante cose, il calciare è una di queste ma non è tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2014)

tecnica = calciare in porta e dribbling ... quindi o uno è scarso e non ha tecnica o sa calciare in porta ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Come puoi definire tecnicamente modesto uno che sa calciare in porta?


Ecco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tecnica = calciare in porta e dribbling ... quindi o uno è scarso e non ha tecnica o sa calciare in porta ..



La tecnica è anche altro: stop, controllo palla, assist, colpo di testa, smarcamento oltre a tutti i movimenti senza palla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La tecnica è anche altro: stop, controllo palla, assist, colpo di testa, smarcamento oltre a tutti i movimenti senza palla.



I movimenti senza palla, al massimo, rientrano nella sfera tattica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I movimenti senza palla, al massimo, rientrano nella sfera tattica



C'è anche la tecnica applicata alla fase di non possesso, il concetto di tecnica è molto ampio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> C'è anche la tecnica applicata alla fase di non possesso, il concetto di tecnica è molto ampio.



???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> ???



Basta sfogliare un qualsiasi manuale di calcio:

"Tecnica calcistica
La Tecnica calcistica

La tecnica calcistica è l'insieme dei movimenti con o senza la palla che vengono attuati durante una partita, nella quale il primo obiettivo è il possesso della palla, il secondo la difesa e la riconquista del pallone."


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Marzo 2014)

E quindi la tattica cosa sarebbe?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E quindi la tattica cosa sarebbe?



La tattica per me è una cosa teorica, la tecnica è lo stratagemma posto in essere per dare esecuzione alla tattica.


----------



## O Animal (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La tattica per me è una cosa teorica, la tecnica è lo stratagemma posto in essere per dare esecuzione alla tattica.



Quindi Gattuso era un mostro di tecnica...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Quindi Gattuso era un mostro di tecnica...



Hai voglia, piu forte di CR7


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Marzo 2014)

No dai, tecnicamente Balotelli è forte (anche se purtroppo non si applica molto), il problema è che è tatticamente ignorante. Ma tecnicamente non si può dire che è scarso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> No dai, tecnicamente Balotelli è forte (anche se purtroppo non si applica molto), il problema è che è tatticamente ignorante. Ma tecnicamente non si può dire che è scarso.



Cosa sa fare tecnicamente a parte calciare?


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cosa sa fare tecnicamente a parte calciare?



Salta l'uomo ad esempio, sa tenere la palla, sa fare anche dei begli assist. Solo che spesso non ha voglia di farlo e gioca male. Non è tecnicamente modesto, è un giocatore che non sempre ha voglia di giocare. Quali siano i motivi non lo so.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Quindi Gattuso era un mostro di tecnica...



Yes, a quanto pare


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2014)

Definire tecnicamente scarso Balotelli stride giusto un tantino eh...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Definire tecnicamente scarso Balotelli stride giusto un tantino eh...



Balotelli è forte tecnicamente, ma scarso tatticamente e mentalmente ( per il momento)


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cosa sa fare tecnicamente a parte calciare?



Ma i problemi sono tattici e mentali. Si può poi discutere sul fatto che un giocatore tecnicamente forte ma tatticamente scarso sia meglio o peggio di uno all'opposto. Per dire, Inzaghi dà 10 piste a Balotelli, nonostante Mario sia tecnicamente molto più forte (anche se Inzaghi non era poi così scarso). Balotelli non è fenomenale, non è un campione, al momento dal punto di vista dei comportamenti non è nemmeno un calciatore, ma ora non si può dire che tecnicamente sia scarso


----------



## Jaqen (28 Marzo 2014)

Io ho sempre pensato che impostare la tattica sia il secondo compito dell'allenatore dopo aver insegnato la tecnica. Se i giocatori hanno tecnica si realizza la tattica.
Balotelli ha grande tecnica e se non realizza i movimenti tattici ecc o è colpa dell'allenatore o colpa dei suoi compagni che non sono in grado di muoversi.
I gol che ha fatto Balotelli, per la maggior parte, sono colpi totalmente suoi, non vengono da azioni manovrate o altro
Colpevolizzare il solo Balotelli è, secondo me, molto limitante alla discussione.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Marzo 2014)

secondo me si sta confondendo la tecnica con la CLASSE.
Balotelli ha tecnica, Gattuso no.
Balotelli non ha classe, Gattuso sì....


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> secondo me si sta confondendo la tecnica con la CLASSE.
> Balotelli ha tecnica, Gattuso no.
> Balotelli non ha classe, Gattuso sì....



Discorso un tantino filosofico, la classe io la associo a pochissimi calciatori al mondo, a pochi nella storia del calcio...di sicuro ad esempio non a Gattuso.


----------



## O Animal (28 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> secondo me si sta confondendo la tecnica con la CLASSE.
> Balotelli ha tecnica, Gattuso no.
> Balotelli non ha classe, Gattuso sì....



Classe? Spiegati meglio per piacere...







Io a Gattuso come a quasi nessun altro riconosco: 

Agonismo... Cattiveria... Voglia di spaccare il mondo... Dare la caccia ad ogni pallone... Non lasciar scappare nessun avversario... Riprendere i compagni quando fanno "cavolate" o disattenzioni... Dare la carica al resto della squadra... "Intimidire" gli avversari... Correre finché non si è morti... Non lasciare mai nulla...

Se Balotelli avesse la metà di queste qualità sarebbe da primi 3 del mondo...


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Discorso un tantino filosofico, la classe io la associo a pochissimi calciatori al mondo, a pochi nella storia del calcio...di sicuro ad esempio non a Gattuso.


 [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] alla fine dipende dall'accezione che uno dà alle parole. Anche io per esempio sottoscrivo quello scritto qui sopra.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Classe? Spiegati meglio per piacere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se i giocatori che abbiamo in rosa avessero metà delle qualità di Gattuso saremmo tra le prime 3, IMHO.
E Balotelli non sarebbe mai arrivato al Milan perché starebbe facendo le fortune di un top team europeo.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Marzo 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che impostare la tattica sia il secondo compito dell'allenatore dopo aver insegnato la tecnica. Se i giocatori hanno tecnica si realizza la tattica.
> Balotelli ha grande tecnica e se non realizza i movimenti tattici ecc o è colpa dell'allenatore o colpa dei suoi compagni che non sono in grado di muoversi.
> I gol che ha fatto Balotelli, per la maggior parte, sono colpi totalmente suoi, non vengono da azioni manovrate o altro
> Colpevolizzare il solo Balotelli è, secondo me, molto limitante alla discussione.



Condivido il discorso a metà. Nel caso in questione se Balotelli si muove male (da intendersi come non tiene d'occhio la linea difensiva, non scatta quando un centrocampista riceve e alza la testa per vedere che fa, ma anche quando tenta un dribbling quando può rigiocare la palla), ecco, la colpa è solo sua.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (28 Marzo 2014)

mezzo giocatore.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Classe? Spiegati meglio per piacere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' il COME non il COSA che distingue il campione dal giocatore normale.
L'insieme delle cose da te elencate, unite al COME Gattuso metteva in campo queste sue qualità (e non abbiamo manco elencato quelle tattiche e atletiche) per me danno la misura della sua classe.

Inzaghi, ad esempio, di qualità ne aveva poche: fiuto del gol, agonismo, capacità di scattare sul filo del fuorigioco, capacità di stare in area. Tecnicamente era scarso. Sono 4 cose che hanno anche tanti altri attaccanti ma è il COME che distingue Inzaghi dalla massa e che fa di lui un giocatore di assoluta classe, sicuramente uno dei migliori centravanti della storia.


Se Balotelli avesse la metà delle caratteristiche di Gattuso? semplicemente avrebbe classe e sarebbe un campione.

Non sono d'accordo con [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] che dice che nella storia pochissimi giocatori hanno avuto classe. 

Per me la classe potrebbe essere descritta: l'insieme delle qualità che rendono un calciatore vincente e/o fondamentale (ovvero punto di riferimento per i compagni) in un qualsiasi contesto.
Per me Balotelli non ha assolutamente questa qualità. Gattuso sì.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (29 Marzo 2014)

Io sto a meta' tra jino e ripper. Per ne classe significa il modo in cui UN giocatore accarezza la palla, si muove e si sposta sul campo, come stoppa UN pallone difficile e lo rende giocabile, come si dedtreggia tra gli avversari saltandoli e ingannandoli attraverso finte, etc.


----------



## Djici (29 Marzo 2014)

classe, potenziale, tecnica, tattica, movimenti, tiro... wow... confusione totale.

comunque anche per me tutti i movimenti fanno parte della sfera tattica.
la tecnica e quello che puoi fare con il pallone... stop, passaggio, dribbling, tiro...

grandissimo fisico, buonissima tecnica per uno che ha il suo fisico (a parte ibra non ne conosco altri), tatticamente zero, e mentalmente giu di li...

vorrei sapere solo una cosa :
per pato era colpa di allegri che non li imparava i movimenti offensivi (ricordo tantissime discussioni su questo, parlando di ancelotti e leonardo che spiegavano al piccolo pato cosa doveva fare in campo... invece il cattivo allegri non spiegava nulla...).
e per balo ?
i movimenti sono sbagliatissimi (quando li fa...).
l'allenatore ha colpe questa volta ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2014)

Beh per adesso lui non ha ancora dato una testata ad un sessantenne


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Marzo 2014)

Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]. La classe e la tecnica sono due cose totalmente differenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION]. La classe e la tecnica sono due cose totalmente differenti.



Anche secondo me, però se Balotelli c'è col cervello (quindi quasi mai quest'anno), ha tutte e due.


----------



## 2515 (29 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> classe, potenziale, tecnica, tattica, movimenti, tiro... wow... confusione totale.
> 
> comunque anche per me tutti i movimenti fanno parte della sfera tattica.
> la tecnica e quello che puoi fare con il pallone... stop, passaggio, dribbling, tiro...
> ...



Il problema tattico di Pato si chiamava Berlusconi e basta che ragionava così "se segna da seconda punta/esterno così tanto, figurati se sta più vicino alla porta" e lo voleva centravanti, di conseguenza l'hanno montato di muscoli come un body builder. Pato se fosse rimasto un esterno d'attacco e avessero puntato sul suo fisico magro allora buonanotte, era un mostro. Ma Pato con gli infortuni ha avuto enormi problemi pure tecnici, non sapeva più stoppare la palla (4 anni prima agganciava i lanci da 50 metri) e questo non dipende mica dall'allenatore.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, però se Balotelli c'è col cervello (quindi quasi mai quest'anno), ha tutte e due.



son d'accordo, ma non è una roba da poco capisci?  [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] però ha sollevato una giusta osservazione: va bene schierare Balo punta, però devi anche spiegargli i movimenti, no?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> son d'accordo, ma non è una roba da poco capisci?  [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] però ha sollevato una giusta osservazione: va bene schierare Balo punta, però devi anche spiegargli i movimenti, no?



Certo che non è poco, ma col suo comportamento compromette tutte queste cose alla fine.

SU quello che dice [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] non sono d'accordo. Questo ragazzo è nel giro del professionismo da 5-6- anni ormai, e ha avuto come allenatori Mancini, Mourinho, Allegri, Prandelli e Seedorf. Ora, non stiamo parlando di geni eh, però tutti in un modo o nella'ltro di calcio ne sanno. E nessuno è riuscito a dirgli qualcosa a proposito dei movimenti che deve fare e come muoversi con la squadra ? Non ci credo.


----------



## Djici (29 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo che non è poco, ma col suo comportamento compromette tutte queste cose alla fine.
> 
> SU quello che dice [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] non sono d'accordo. Questo ragazzo è nel giro del professionismo da 5-6- anni ormai, e ha avuto come allenatori Mancini, Mourinho, Allegri, Prandelli e Seedorf. Ora, non stiamo parlando di geni eh, però tutti in un modo o nella'ltro di calcio ne sanno. E nessuno è riuscito a dirgli qualcosa a proposito dei movimenti che deve fare e come muoversi con la squadra ? Non ci credo.



la mia era solo una mezza provocazione... ma si dicevano le stesse cose con pato che ha piu o meno un anno in piu se non sbaglio... e pure lui giocava con la nazionale brasiliana, aveva giocato competizioni importantissime in brasile... e giocava nel milan da qualche anno.

ora balotelli e pure lui qualcuno con una certa esperienza... non e certo un petagna... secondo me sono nella stessa situazione.

secondo me ci sono due possibilita : 
o seedorf non gli chiede nulla di particolare... e quindi va tutto bene.
o seedorf chiede certi movimenti e lui si ostina a non farli...

insomma o il nostro allenatore non fa il suo lavoro tattico... o il nostro giocatore piu importante non ne vuole sapere nulla.

non mi piace nessuna delle due possibilia.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> la mia era solo una mezza provocazione... ma si dicevano le stesse cose con pato che ha piu o meno un anno in piu se non sbaglio... e pure lui giocava con la nazionale brasiliana, aveva giocato competizioni importantissime in brasile... e giocava nel milan da qualche anno.
> 
> ora balotelli e pure lui qualcuno con una certa esperienza... non e certo un petagna... secondo me sono nella stessa situazione.
> 
> ...



Sei allenatori che non gli chiedono nulla ? Ripeto, mi pare improbabile.


----------



## 2515 (29 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sei allenatori che non gli chiedono nulla ? Ripeto, mi pare improbabile.



infatti, poi anche solo la supposizione che mourinho non chieda nulla ai giocatori è una barzelletta, dava ordini a ibra, figurati a balo.XD
In una partita, quando balo aveva ancora le lenti a contatto, ha perso una lente, mourinho gli gridava di tornare in difesa, balo gli ha detto che non ci vedeva e mourinho "non me ne frega un bip* che non ci vedi, io ti dico di andare a difendere, torni a difendere!"XD


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2014)

http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-c...vi-no-insulti-o-altro-vt16099.html#post434754


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Marzo 2014)

Primo tempo da 6,5..secondo da 5...


----------



## 666psycho (29 Marzo 2014)

discreta partita é un po calato nel secondo tempo...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Marzo 2014)

Da un punto di vista disciplinare è la migliore partita da quando è al Milan,comunque. Non ha sbroccato anche dopo che Frey lo ha scalciato da terra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Marzo 2014)

Ha segnato subito e si è poi saggiamente amministrato.Buon lavoro.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Marzo 2014)

Ha sbloccato la partita, ha messo in porta Honda, si è dato da fare per la squadra. Good.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Marzo 2014)

sta cominciando a giocare da centravanti vero,benissimo.E poi lo vedo anche molto piu' tranquillo in campo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Marzo 2014)

Comunque è buono che giochi bene e che segni, cosi il prezzo sale e in estate ci ricaviamo 30 milioni.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> *sta cominciando a giocare da centravanti vero*,benissimo.E poi lo vedo anche molto piu' tranquillo in campo



non sono d'accordo per niente.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Marzo 2014)

Gli manca l'intensità. E' troppo molle, non ha il nazismo addosso

Il tiro che si è fatto ribattere per averci messo troppo a caricare\prendere la mira è da ergastolo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Marzo 2014)

La gialappa's potrebbe fare un lungo video con le sue rotolate. Fa almeno uno scivolone a partita e ieri è anche incespicato da solo e si è messo a ridere.
Spero che la sua anarchia diminuisca con l'aumentare dell'intesa coi compagni, il Milan è un cantiere aperto da mesi e mesi e forse la continuità di un certo modulo e gioco lo aiuterà


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2014)

Nelle ultime partite m'è piaciuto molto di più, ha bisogno di trovare una maggiore continuità, ogni domenica deve fare il golletto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Sta facendo bene, però se arriva un'offerta "pazza", non ci si deve pensare due volte a venderlo. Non ha una mentalità da campione per me.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo bene, però se arriva un'offerta "pazza", non ci si deve pensare due volte a venderlo. Non ha una mentalità da campione per me.



ma se va vai il problema é sempre lo stesso chi si prende il suo posto?? Matri? Pazzini? bisogna pensare anche a questo...


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2014)

13 gol in 23 partite (29 in 47 partite al Milan), Tevez e Immobile ne hanno fatti 18 e 17 in 30 partite. La sua non è certo una stagione da incorniciare, ma aldilà di tutto sta tenendo una media di un gol ogni 2 partite. Sinceramente non vedo su chi puntare in caso di una sua cessione.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sta cominciando a giocare da centravanti vero,benissimo.E poi lo vedo anche molto piu' tranquillo in campo



Sono d'accordo. Ultimamente comunque con Seedorf io ho visto alcuni miglioramenti. Aldilà del fatto che non va più giù appena lo sfiorano, sta iniziando (in alcune partite) a giocare da attaccante e ad attaccare la profondità, cosa che prima non ha mai fatto


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> 13 gol in 23 partite (29 in 47 partite al Milan), Tevez e Immobile ne hanno fatti 18 e 17 in 30 partite. La sua non è certo una stagione da incorniciare, ma aldilà di tutto sta tenendo una media di un gol ogni 2 partite. Sinceramente non vedo su chi puntare in caso di una sua cessione.



quando non segna tevez il suo contributo lo da.balotelli ci sono delle partite in cui tifa giocare in 10.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

A parte il gol come ha giocato?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A parte il gol come ha giocato?



Benino nel primo tempo, secondo tempo ha pascolato.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (30 Marzo 2014)

Da vendere perche' non e' uUN professiomista. Visto fotografato dai miei amici al circus, disco di Brescia mia e sua citta' natale, di giovedi sera alla serata rehab. Niente alcolici, ma ad alcuni livelli certe cose non te le puoi permettere, nemmeno se hai 23 anni e sei unUN giovane. Non puoi se vuoi trascinare il milan.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A parte il gol come ha giocato?



io ho visto solo il primo tempo e ha fatto bene..si è sbattuto, è tornato a coprire...ha fatto un assist ad honda al bacio.. buono insomma...il secondo nn so dirti però


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Da vendere perche' non e' uUN professiomista. Visto fotografato dai miei amici al circus, disco di Brescia mia e sua citta' natale, di giovedi sera alla serata rehab. Niente alcolici, ma ad alcuni livelli certe cose non te le puoi permettere, nemmeno se hai 23 anni e sei unUN giovane. Non puoi se vuoi trascinare il milan.



Figurati, non c'erano i minimi dubbi che trascorresse serate balorde


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Aprile 2014)

vender vendere vendere.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Figurati, non c'erano i minimi dubbi che trascorresse serate balorde



Il Ronaldinho che tanto veneri da quest punto di vista faceva molto, ma molto, ma molto, di peggio... Chiedi alle principali disco di Barcellona e Milano... Stanno ancora piangendo per il suo addio...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il Ronaldinho che tanto veneri da quest punto di vista faceva molto, ma molto, ma molto, di peggio... Chiedi alle principali disco di Barcellona e Milano... Stanno ancora piangendo per il suo addio...



Sicuramente, ma vogliamo mettere a confronto i due sulle prestazioni in campo?


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma vogliamo mettere a confronto i due sulle prestazioni in campo?



Se prendiamo il Dinho degli ultimi 4/5 anni meglio di no... 

Speriamo almeno che Balotelli non smetta di giocare a 29 anni...


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> vender vendere vendere.



Cos'ha combinato oggi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Da vendere perche' non e' uUN professiomista. Visto fotografato dai miei amici al circus, disco di Brescia mia e sua citta' natale, di giovedi sera alla serata rehab. Niente alcolici, ma ad alcuni livelli certe cose non te le puoi permettere, nemmeno se hai 23 anni e sei unUN giovane. Non puoi se vuoi trascinare il milan.



Io al circus ci vado, mi è capitato più volte di vedere Mario ( quasi sempre di domenica ) e passa a salutare proprietario e baristi e se ne va dopo poco.

E al Rehab sarà andato una volta a fare un giro, capirai, se poi gli si vuol far contro a tutti i costi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2014)

Ma si vendiamolo tanto ne abbiamo tanti forti in squadra, mo perchè uno che va in disco ecc non è un professionista  , molto probabilmente ci andrà pure il faraone ahh ma già lui suda per la maglia e un professionista ed ha un viso da bravo ragazzo


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Aprile 2014)

e ddai tutti bravi a giustificarlo. è arrivato con i crismi del campione e sono più i problemi che ha portato che effettive soluzioni. SEGNa con le piccole, ma con le grandi? è davvero cosi decisivo? o spesso si parla di lui per gli atteggiamenti sbruffoni e patetici che lo contraddistinguono. Il milan non è questo, dovete capirlo. I VECCHI nn avrebbero mai permesso ad un personaggio come lui di intossicare un ambiente debole. ED è ANCHE abbondantemente sopravvalutato. forte, non cosi come lo si crede.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> e ddai tutti bravi a giustificarlo. è arrivato con i crismi del campione e sono più i problemi che ha portato che effettive soluzioni. SEGNa con le piccole, ma con le grandi? è davvero cosi decisivo? o spesso si parla di lui per gli atteggiamenti sbruffoni e patetici che lo contraddistinguono. Il milan non è questo, dovete capirlo. I VECCHI nn avrebbero mai permesso ad un personaggio come lui di intossicare un ambiente debole. ED è ANCHE abbondantemente sopravvalutato. forte, non cosi come lo si crede.



Si dovrebbe capire che purtroppo non siamo più in grado di fare gli schizzinosi. Detto da uno che Balotelli no lo ama eh.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si dovrebbe capire che purtroppo non siamo più in grado di fare gli schizzinosi. Detto da uno che Balotelli no lo ama eh.



Una società intelligente userebbe Balotelli per fare uno scambio come si deve. Balotelli piu 15 milioni e ti porti un Reus a casa. Semplice.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Aprile 2014)

esattamente proprio perchè non POSSIAMO fare gli schizzinosi dovremmo chiederci chi è effettivamente utile o no al progetto. balotelli lo è? per me no.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> e ddai tutti bravi a giustificarlo. è arrivato con i crismi del campione e sono più i problemi che ha portato che effettive soluzioni. SEGNa con le piccole, ma con le grandi? è davvero cosi decisivo? o spesso si parla di lui per gli atteggiamenti sbruffoni e patetici che lo contraddistinguono. Il milan non è questo, dovete capirlo. I VECCHI nn avrebbero mai permesso ad un personaggio come lui di intossicare un ambiente debole. ED è ANCHE abbondantemente sopravvalutato. forte, non cosi come lo si crede.



concordo.Qui non è che non dobbiamo fare gli schizzinosi ma capire quali sono gli uomini chiave da cui ripartire.
Balo adesso è un ni....perchè potenzialmente può essere un rimpianto ma non per quello che ha fatto davvero vedere.
E sicuramente l immagine del milan che vorrei non è certo balotelli.Per una buona offerta io venderei


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Aprile 2014)

esattamente. IO NON CREDo balotelli sia l'uomo da cui ripartire o a cui aggrapparsi.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Una società intelligente userebbe Balotelli per fare uno scambio come si deve. Balotelli piu 15 milioni e ti porti un Reus a casa. Semplice.



Semplicemente no, secondo me, perchè bisogna nell'ordine : vendere Balotelli a un buon prezzo (lo date troppo per scontato), procurarsi 15 mln, e convincere questo tipo di giocatori a venire qui.

Che Reus sia meglio di Balotelli non si discute.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> e ddai tutti bravi a giustificarlo. è arrivato con i crismi del campione e sono più i problemi che ha portato che effettive soluzioni. SEGNa con le piccole, ma con le grandi? è davvero cosi decisivo? o spesso si parla di lui per gli atteggiamenti sbruffoni e patetici che lo contraddistinguono. Il milan non è questo, dovete capirlo. I VECCHI nn avrebbero mai permesso ad un personaggio come lui di intossicare un ambiente debole. ED è ANCHE abbondantemente sopravvalutato. forte, non cosi come lo si crede.



Io sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma Balotelli quantomeno è un abbozzo di campione, che purtroppo non ha cervello e non lo diventerà mai, ma è un abbozzo. Se lo cedessimo non arriverebbe nessuno o quantomeno nessuno di decente, non ci sarebbe nemmeno l'abbozzo.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2014)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> esattamente. IO NON CREDo balotelli sia l'uomo da cui ripartire o a cui aggrapparsi.



Ma non ne abbiamo di giocatori da cui ripartire. Obiettivamente Balotelli insieme a Stephan rappresentano l'ultimo baluardo di qualità in mezzo a troppa scarsezza.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io sono assolutamente d'accordo, ma Balotelli quantomeno è un abbozzo di campione, che purtroppo non ha cervello e non lo diventerà mai, ma è un abbozzo. Se lo cedessimo non arriverebbe nessuno o quantomeno nessuno di decente, non ci sarebbe nemmeno l'abbozzo.



Esattamente.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Una società intelligente userebbe Balotelli per fare uno scambio come si deve. Balotelli piu 15 milioni e ti porti un Reus a casa. Semplice.



E altrettanto semplicemente ti dico, ammesso che la tua fantasiosa trattativa andasse in porto, credi Reus combinerebbe qualcosa in questo Milan? Ci risollleverebbe? Ci trascinerebbe?

Che poi oggi è il Reus Day? Perchè ha fatto doppietta al Madrid?! Wow.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E altrettanto semplicemente ti dico, ammesso che la tua fantasiosa trattativa andasse in porto, credi Reus combinerebbe qualcosa in questo Milan? Ci risollleverebbe? Ci trascinerebbe?
> 
> Che poi oggi è il Reus Day? Perchè ha fatto doppietta al Madrid?! Wow.



Non so se combinerebbe qualcosa ma Reus a differenza di Mario è un campione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non so se combinerebbe qualcosa ma Reus a differenza di Mario è un campione.



.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Aprile 2014)

È vero che sono due ruoli diversi ma ad oggi Reus è nettamente più forte e maturo di Balotelli. Non facciamo passare il tedesco per una meteora diventata famosa solo per aver fatto due goal ieri sera, questo è da almeno due anni che gioca a livelli straordinari. Detto questo sappiamo già che se Balotelli dovesse partire al suo posto arriverà sicuramente un mediocre a basso prezzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2014)

Mario > Marco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mario > Marco



Bestemmione!


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E altrettanto semplicemente ti dico, ammesso che la tua fantasiosa trattativa andasse in porto, credi Reus combinerebbe qualcosa in questo Milan? Ci risollleverebbe? Ci trascinerebbe?
> 
> Che poi oggi è il Reus Day? Perchè ha fatto doppietta al Madrid?! Wow.



Soprattutto, pensate che Reus vorrebbe venire al Milan? In questo Milan?


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bestemmione!



Per alcuni mario > van basten, per cui.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Per alcuni mario > van basten, per cui.



Ti sfido a trovarne uno nel mondo che pensi una cosa del genere... Nemmeno Fanny e il padre di Balotelli potrebbero pensare una cosa del genere...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E altrettanto semplicemente ti dico, ammesso che la tua fantasiosa trattativa andasse in porto, credi Reus combinerebbe qualcosa in questo Milan? Ci risollleverebbe? Ci trascinerebbe?
> 
> Che poi oggi è il Reus Day? Perchè ha fatto doppietta al Madrid?! Wow.



Na dai sono anni che reus si esprime su livelli eccelsi!


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ti sfido a trovarne uno nel mondo che pensi una cosa del genere... Nemmeno Fanny e il padre di Balotelli potrebbero pensare una cosa del genere...



Non farmi parlare...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E altrettanto semplicemente ti dico, ammesso che la tua fantasiosa trattativa andasse in porto, credi Reus combinerebbe qualcosa in questo Milan? Ci risollleverebbe? Ci trascinerebbe?
> 
> Che poi oggi è il Reus Day? Perchè ha fatto doppietta al Madrid?! Wow.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non so se combinerebbe qualcosa ma Reus a differenza di Mario è un campione.



Io son uno di quelli che pensano che 1 o 2 giocatori ti possano cambiare la squadra completamente.

Per cui si.. Balotelli per poniamo Reus e Cuadrado passeremmo dalle stalle alle stelle.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io son uno di quelli che pensano che 1 o 2 giocatori ti possano cambiare la squadra completamente.
> 
> Per cui si.. Balotelli per poniamo Reus e Cuadrado passeremmo dalle stalle alle stelle.



Ok ... ma quanto valgono Reus e Cuadrado?
Non abbiamo nemmeno i soldi per piangere, figuriamoci per prendere questi 2 che poi tra l'altro nemmeno verrebbero nel Milan attuale.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Aprile 2014)

Reus gioca in una squadra con Hummels, Savino, Blacecoso, Lewa, fino all'anno scorso Gotze, khel, Grobcoso, bender.... Gente che da noi sarebbe titolare indiscussa.
Dai, il paragone non può reggere


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ok ... ma quanto valgono Reus e Cuadrado?
> Non abbiamo nemmeno i soldi per piangere, figuriamoci per prendere questi 2 che poi tra l'altro nemmeno verrebbero nel Milan attuale.



Ragionando sull' assurdo

Cuadrado, Reus > Vendi Balotelli, liberi pippe tipo Mexes Robinho e cacci 20 milioni.

non è cosi impossibile, certo si parla a livello teorico.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ti sfido a trovarne uno nel mondo che pensi una cosa del genere... Nemmeno Fanny e il padre di Balotelli potrebbero pensare una cosa del genere...


Mi è capitato di leggere in giro su internet di gente che riteneva Llorente superiore a Van Basten perché lo spagnolo ha vinto un mondiale mentre Marco no


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Aprile 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato di leggere in giro su internet di gente che riteneva Llorente superiore a Van Basten perché lo spagnolo ha vinto un mondiale mentre Marco no



Beh certo, allora Maldini deve baciare i piedi a Grosso.
Maldini ha mai segnato il gol decisivo in semifinale contro la Germania in casa sua? Ha mai segnato il rigore decisivo in finale?


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh certo, allora Maldini deve baciare i piedi a Grosso.
> Maldini ha mai segnato il gol decisivo in semifinale contro la Germania in casa sua? Ha mai segnato il rigore decisivo in finale?



Sparate del genere sono molto frequenti.Quando Thiago giocava nel Milan cry tanti antimilanisti dicevano "E' scarso, non ha vinto una mazza!"


----------



## Denni90 (11 Aprile 2014)

davvero c'è gente che venderebbe balotelli per cuadrado?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> davvero c'è gente che venderebbe balotelli per cuadrado?



Sono due ruoli differenti.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> davvero c'è gente che venderebbe balotelli per cuadrado?



Se avessimo una prima punta titolare decente (Pazzini può fare la riserva, Matri non è un giocatore) all'istante.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Aprile 2014)

Reus si mangia Balotelli con un piede solo.Senza contare che Marco è un uomo vero,cosa che non è Mario.
Conta poco il fatto che il Borussia sia una bellissima squadra.Probabilmente se il Milan avesse avuto Reus dall'inizio dell'anno a quest'ora saremmo quarti.Giocatore immenso che fa la differenza in una maniera incredibile.Non è un caso che il Borussia senza di lui si dimezza.Non è un caso che sia il giocatore più forte di tutto il Dortmund.
Cioè ma avete visto giocare Mario Balotelli?In confronto sembra una lumaca con una visione di gioco di una vecchietta di 80 anni con la cataratta.Poi avete visto giocare Marco Reus?Un fulmine,tecnicamente notevole,visione di gioco pazzesca,senso del gol altrettanto pazzesco.Un mostro.

Balotelli è fortissimo ed ha anche il potenziale di diventare più forte di Reus,il problema è che secondo me non lo diventerà mai e sono uno a cui Balo piace anche abbastanza come calciatore,ma certi paragoni per me non ci stanno molto bene


----------



## Dexter (13 Aprile 2014)

Solita partitella semi-inguardabile. Un paio di falli guadagnati,due punizione calciate decenti che magari ci scappa il gol e fine. 0 in fase di costruzione del gioco,0 movimenti a portare via l'uomo o ad attaccare la profondità,il nulla totale tattico,0 apporto alla squadra. Fa più la differenza uno squilibrato che ha giocato a bassi livelli col Fulham partendo dalla panchina e col QPR in Championship,non credo ci sia altro da dire.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2014)

Buonino il primo tempo, non giudicabile (per colpa sua) il secondo.

C'è da dire che è stato massacrato più del solito.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Solita partitella semi-inguardabile. Un paio di falli guadagnati,due punizione calciate decenti che magari ci scappa il gol e fine. 0 in fase di costruzione del gioco,0 movimenti a portare via l'uomo o ad attaccare la profondità,il nulla totale tattico,0 apporto alla squadra. Fa più la differenza uno squilibrato che ha giocato a bassi livelli col Fulham partendo dalla panchina e col QPR in Championship,non credo ci sia altro da dire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Aprile 2014)

Bravo, mi è piaciuto molto l'atteggiamento e il fatto che quando torna a difendere non cade quasi più nel fallo come accadeva puntualmente.


oggi per lui era difficile vista la scarsa vena del team ma ci è andato vicino molte volte al gol


----------



## prebozzio (14 Aprile 2014)

Ha giocato per la squadra: subito falli senza fiatare, tenuto palla, aperto spazi, coperto. Partita più che sufficiente.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Ieri ha giocato bene, in modo intelligente. Ha aiutato moltissimo i compagni, guadagnato svariate punizione, fatto rifiatare la squadra nel momento di maggior difficoltà. Bene Mario!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Prestazione da 5, se poi si dice che ha giocato bene perchè ha "aiutato la squadra" significa difenderlo a priori sino alla morte. Col Catania doveva fare minimo doppietta e invece..


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Prestazione da 5, se poi si dice che ha giocato bene perchè ha "aiutato la squadra" significa difenderlo a priori sino alla morte. Col Catania doveva fare minimo doppietta e invece..



Tu lo critichi a priori quindi come la mettiamo?

Prestazione da 6.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tu lo critichi a priori quindi come la mettiamo?
> 
> Prestazione da 6.



Per me se non segna col Catania in casa, non va oltre il 5. Infatti sui giornali ha preso 5,5.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Prestazione da 5, se poi si dice che ha giocato bene perchè ha "aiutato la squadra" significa difenderlo a priori sino alla morte. Col Catania doveva fare minimo doppietta e invece..



Adoro questo ragionamento... Sai chi sono i giocatori che questa stagione hanno fatto doppietta al Catania?

Tevez? No.. Higuain? No.. Rossi? No.. Palacio? No.. Immobile? No.. Totti? No.. 

Paulinho? Sì.. El Kaddouri? Si.. *Alessandro Matri*? Si.. Emeghara? Sì.. Zapata? Sì.. Benatia? Sì..

A te la scelta...

"Il calcio è strano Beppe..."


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Adoro questo ragionamento... Sai chi sono i giocatori che questa stagione hanno fatto doppietta al Catania?
> 
> *Tevez? No.. Higuain? No.. Rossi? No.. Palacio? No.. Immobile? No.. Totti? No.. *
> 
> ...



Con la differenza che costoro sono sempre decisivi, spesso in match clou.


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che costoro sono sempre decisivi, spesso in match clou.



Eh sì.. L'Europa League è stata dominata da Tevez e Higuain...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Aprile 2014)

L atteggiamento é migliorato sicuramente,ha fatto anche un recupero in difesa e ha preso falli importanti....però per uno che si chiama balotelli é poco.é normale essere più tendenti al 5 che al 6.Lo terrei il prox anno solo se cambiassimo modulo,lui come prima punta non si può vedere...altrimenti punterei a venderlo e a prendere dei giocatori più funzionali...
Gol da 30 metri a parte,sembra più un giocatore normale che un campione...


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Aprile 2014)

Averlo o meno è inutile per noi. Un Paloschi sarebbe meglio. Comunque, ieri voto 6.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh sì.. L'Europa League è stata dominata da Tevez e Higuain...



Infatti col Porto non ha combinato nulla Higuain, poi è arrivato il Siviglia e gliene ha date 4.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Aprile 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> L atteggiamento é migliorato sicuramente,ha fatto anche un recupero in difesa e ha preso falli importanti....però per uno che si chiama balotelli é poco.é normale essere più tendenti al 5 che al 6.Lo terrei il prox anno solo se cambiassimo modulo,lui come prima punta non si può vedere...altrimenti punterei a venderlo e a prendere dei giocatori più funzionali...
> Gol da 30 metri a parte,sembra più un giocatore normale che un campione...



concordo assolutamente con il tuo discorso. Balotelli non è in grado di fare la prima punta, e questo modulo non fa per lui. 
Non sa proteggere palla come si deve, si fa quasi sempre anticipare sui lanci lunghi e non è capace di resistere alle botte senza cascare per terra ogni 5 minuti.

Quindi o cambiamo e ci disponiamo a diamante (facendo fuori il trequartista) con i due esterni larghi che fanno la doppia fase, e davanti una prima punta con una seconda (Balo) che gli gira intorno, oppure come dici bisogna far cassa e prendere giocatori più funzionali.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> L atteggiamento é migliorato sicuramente,ha fatto anche un recupero in difesa e ha preso falli importanti....però per uno che si chiama balotelli é poco.é normale essere più tendenti al 5 che al 6.Lo terrei il prox anno solo se cambiassimo modulo,lui come prima punta non si può vedere...altrimenti punterei a venderlo e a prendere dei giocatori più funzionali...
> Gol da 30 metri a parte,sembra più un giocatore normale che un campione...



Concordo pienamente.
Anche ieri sera ha palesato tutti i suoi enormi limiti come prima punta, anche se poi non è stato tremendo (tra il 5,5 e il 6).
Se si vuole continuare a giocare in questo modo è giusto venderlo e prendere una prima punta più funzionale. Con questo modulo, gol della domenica e prodezze personali a parte, Balo è un giocatore inutile.
Il vero problema di questa squadra (grazie Galliani) è che è stata costruita all'augello di canide, per cui ci saranno sempre giocatori fuori ruolo con qualunque modulo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2014)

Il problema è che di Balotelli in 5 anni non si è ancora capito che ruolo abbia. Di sicuro non prima punta, ma manco nella linea dietro

Seconda punta? Forse, ma secondo me non è un giocatore di calcio in testa prima di tutto. Una persona intelligente con quelle doti tecniche e fisiche potrebbe ricoprire anche il ruolo di mediano


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che di Balotelli in 5 anni non si è ancora capito che ruolo abbia. Di sicuro non prima punta, ma manco nella linea dietro
> 
> Seconda punta? Forse, ma secondo me non è un giocatore di calcio in testa prima di tutto. Una persona intelligente con quelle doti tecniche e fisiche potrebbe ricoprire anche il ruolo di mediano



Ecco, questo è un altro aspetto che mi fa imbestialire.
Non sa sfruttare minimamente le sue doti fisiche. Anche Giovinco tiene botta più di lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ecco, questo è un altro aspetto che mi fa imbestialire.
> Non sa sfruttare minimamente le sue doti fisiche. Anche Giovinco tiene botta più di lui.



Questo secondo me non tanto. C'è anche da dire a sua discolpa che viene massacrato ogni partita di falli e provocazioni.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me non tanto. C'è anche da dire a sua discolpa che viene massacrato ogni partita di falli e provocazioni.


E' vero, viene sempre massacrato (come lo sono stati tutti i giocatori di talento, lui non è né il primo né l'ultimo) e sono contento che stia reagendo sempre di meno alle provocazioni. Però potrebbe sfruttare molto meglio il suo fisico, soprattutto in area.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2014)

Se notate Balotelli tiene di fisico solo quando gli girano le palle e vuole vincere il confronto personale con l'avversario

Pochi giocatori al Mondo si potrebbero permettere di buttarlo a terra se si impegnasse


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me non tanto. C'è anche da dire a sua discolpa che viene massacrato ogni partita di falli e provocazioni.



eh no.
viene provocato ogni volta per colpa sua... proprio perche l'avversario sa che e il modo piu semplice per giocare in superiorita numerica.
chi sa perche ma certi giocatori che avevano un talento nettamente superiore a lui non sono mai stati provocati... o al massimo una o due volte a stagione quando si giocava con il materazzi di turno.

questo in ogni partita rischia.


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2014)

Con lui mi sono arreso, ne avrebbe tutte le caratteristiche ma non può fare il centravanti, soprattutto nel 4231. Avete notato che nelle nostre azioni in area avversaria non c'è mai nessuno, soprattutto lui che ci dovrebbe stare?


----------



## Musagete (14 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con lui mi sono arreso, ne avrebbe tutte le caratteristiche ma non può fare il centravanti, soprattutto nel 4231. Avete notato che nelle nostre azioni in area avversaria non c'è mai nessuno, soprattutto lui che ci dovrebbe stare?



Non ha i movimenti di Crespo o Inzaghi, 3/4 di partita la fa girando alla larga dall'area e fin qui siamo d'accordo. Però mi pare che in nazionale giochi bello fisso davanti e di solito anche le prestazioni sono più continue


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> eh no.
> viene provocato ogni volta per colpa sua... proprio perche l'avversario sa che e il modo piu semplice per giocare in superiorita numerica.
> chi sa perche ma certi giocatori che avevano un talento nettamente superiore a lui non sono mai stati provocati... o al massimo una o due volte a stagione quando si giocava con il materazzi di turno.
> 
> questo in ogni partita rischia.



Va bene ma non gliene faccio una colpa in questo. Lui non aiuta, ma questo è un comportamento altamente scorretto.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con lui mi sono arreso, ne avrebbe tutte le caratteristiche ma non può fare il centravanti, soprattutto nel 4231. Avete notato che nelle nostre azioni in area avversaria non c'è mai nessuno, soprattutto lui che ci dovrebbe stare?



Ma più che altro tocca troppi pochi palloni. Palloni che spesso vanno a finire su piedi indegni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Aprile 2014)

Va detto,comunque,che se ieri fosse stato fisso dentro l'area di rigore non avrebbe visto palla. 
Cioè,con questa squadra non puoi fare il centravanti puro ed aspettare i cross del duttile Bonera o di Constant,non puoi fare affidamento sui lanci precisi di Montolivo (che ormai come prende palla la spazza in tribuna,come Rami agli esordi) e non puoi confidare negli assist di Montolivo,Kakà e Taarabt (che non è certo un rifinitore).

Ieri il suo l'ha fatto,dai,si è sbattuto,ha guadagnato diversi calci di punizione dal limite,ha fatto ammonire diversi avversari,insomma ha fatto una partita normale. Poi è ovvio che magari un Ibra avrebbe fatto due gol e tre assist e avrebbe vinto la partita da solo,ma rimane il fatto che non si può certo dire a Balotelli: "Non è un fenomeno,ergo se ne deve andare,uoooh no no via via brao brao piuttosto mi tengo Bianchi e Barrientos".

Semmai il problema di ieri era rappresentato da Poli che ha razzolato in campo e in Kakà che non ha combinato nulla,unito ai due centrocampisti che non sono riusciti a costruire nessuna azione e ai quattro difensori fabbri.


Poi vabbè,lo si paragona a Destro che gioca con i migliori rifinitori del campionato (Totti e Pjanic) e a Immobile che comunque ha come compagno di reparto Cerci (che ha fatto qualcosa come 10 assist),ma sbrotfl.

Io un altro anno lo terrei,giusto per vedere se con Seedorf può migliorare. 
Da un punto di vista disciplinare comunque mi pare che abbia fatto dei progressi,anche se non so se sia merito di Seedorf o se stia rigando dritto per paura di perdere il posto ai Mondiali.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Aprile 2014)

in ogni caso non può fare nemmeno il lavoro della prima punta perché abbiamo trequartisti indegni di essere definiti tali, nessuno escluso.
L'unico che mi sembra sappia mettere palloni decenti è la lumaca giapponese.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

26 partite, 14 gol e 6 assist. Ed è stato oggettivamente un anno non particolarmente positivo...


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)

Bravo Mario!
Molto bene oggi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> 26 partite, 14 gol e 6 assist. *Ed è stato oggettivamente un anno non particolarmente positivo*...


esatto!
è fondamentale sottolineare questa cosa

ragazzi quei numeri li ha fatto in un anno disastroso, con una squadra mediocre che si sta riprendendo solo adesso


----------



## prebozzio (19 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco lo strappo all'84' per il gol di Pazzini


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2014)

Ha ricevuto tante critiche ingiuste.. lui non è Maradona nemmeno Pelè e non gioca in una superpotenza..non si può pretendere di più di quello che ha dimostrato.
Vediamo vediamo l'anno prossimo senza di lui cosa combiniamo..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Aprile 2014)

io sono sempre stato a favore di mario.I numeri,nonostante la stagione complicata per la squadra e per il giocatore stesso,gli stanno dando ragione.Quel che mi lascia ben sperare per il futuro è soprattutto la tranquillità con la quale sta giocando ultimamente.Ed a maggior ragione rimango dalla parte di super mario


----------



## Jaqen (20 Aprile 2014)

Il fan club mio di preb e di dumba è sempre aperto 

Grandissimo Mario.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il fan club mio di preb e di dumba è sempre aperto
> 
> Grandissimo Mario.



A proposito, ma sto fan club che sarebbe? E' dedicato a Marietto?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A proposito, ma sto fan club che sarebbe? E' dedicato a Marietto?



Se ricordo bene, sono stati i baluardi a difesa di Balo nei tempi più bui.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in ogni caso non può fare nemmeno il lavoro della prima punta perché abbiamo trequartisti indegni di essere definiti tali, nessuno escluso.
> L'unico che mi sembra sappia mettere palloni decenti è la lumaca giapponese.



Quoto. In alcune fasi delle partite tocca troppi pochi palloni, palloni che stanno nei piedi nei quali non dovrebbero stare.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il fan club mio di preb e di dumba è sempre aperto
> 
> Grandissimo Mario.



Hey hey, mi avete dimenticato?


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

E comunque, nonostante la sua stagione non sia stata iper esaltante [molte colpe anche non sue] ne ha messi 18 con 4 partite ancora da giocare :inchino:


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2014)

Mi piacerebbe che i nostri statistici ( [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ) facessero un calcolo sulla media gol - partite e la paragonassero ai bomber del passato

A occhio arriva un risultato niente male


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe che i nostri statistici ( [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ) facessero un calcolo sulla media gol - partite e la paragonassero ai bomber del passato
> 
> A occhio arriva un risultato niente male



Per la sua avventura al Milan è già stato fatto. 50 presenze, 30 gol (0.60). In generale la media in carriera è 0.40 circa, Nazionale esclusa. Al Milan meglio di Inzaghi e Scheva.

Tra lìaltro a parte Rossi è quello che ha giocato meno minuti tra chi sta su in classifica marcatori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe che i nostri statistici ( [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ) facessero un calcolo sulla media gol - partite e la paragonassero ai bomber del passato
> 
> A occhio arriva un risultato niente male



Stiamo per caso azzardando paraganoni tra Balotelli e i vari Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Van Basten, Rivera, Weah ecc ecc?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per caso azzardando paraganoni tra Balotelli e i vari Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Van Basten, Rivera, Weah ecc ecc?



Statisticamente parlando. Solo e soltanto statisticamente parlando. Almeno dal canto mio.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per caso azzardando paraganoni tra Balotelli e i vari Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Van Basten, Rivera, Weah ecc ecc?



L' unico a cui son certo non arriverà mai, son i livellli di Van Basten. Sheva...forse, ma è dura. Rivera non l' ho vissuto abbastanza, e poi era tutt' altro calcio.

Per quanto riguarda su Inzaghi e Weah scommetterei su Balotelli.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2014)

Prima contano i numeri, poi i soli numeri non contano.
Boh.
E' il più forte della rosa, in campo da quando c'è Seedorf qualcosa è cambiato nell'atteggiamento verso gli avversari e i compagni. Cosa deve fare? Fare 4 gol a partita in CL?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Hey hey, mi avete dimenticato?


Iscriviti pure, tessera #4


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A proposito, ma sto fan club che sarebbe? E' dedicato a Marietto?



Certo, a noi piace chiamarlo "il capitale dormiente" 

Se vuoi, basta scriverlo sulla firma


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Certo, a noi piace chiamarlo "il capitale dormiente"
> 
> Se vuoi, basta scriverlo sulla firma



M'iscrivo volentieri.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per caso azzardando paraganoni tra Balotelli e i vari Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Van Basten, Rivera, Weah ecc ecc?



I numeri sono quelli, oppure vogliamo inventarci qualche coppa vinta da Sheva con noi nei primi 3 anni?
Ricordamele e poi ne riparliamo.

Ripeto, i numeri sono quelli.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Prima contano i numeri, poi i soli numeri non contano.
> Boh.
> E' il più forte della rosa, in campo da quando c'è Seedorf qualcosa è cambiato nell'atteggiamento verso gli avversari e i compagni. Cosa deve fare? Fare 4 gol a partita in CL?



Diamo tempo al tempo e Marione chiuderà parecchie bocche


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' unico a cui son certo non arriverà mai, son i livellli di Van Basten. Sheva...forse, ma è dura. Rivera non l' ho vissuto abbastanza, e poi era tutt' altro calcio.
> *Per quanto riguarda su Inzaghi e Weah scommetterei su Balotelli*.




Inzaghi e Weah onoravano la maglia in un modo che Balotelli non farà mai. 
I gol e le emozioni che ha regalato Inzaghi, Balotelli non le darà mai.
Shevchenko e Balotelli nella stessa frase neanche possono starci.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> I numeri sono quelli, oppure vogliamo inventarci qualche coppa vinta da Sheva con noi nei primi 3 anni?
> Ricordamele e poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> Ripeto, i numeri sono quelli.



Oltre ai gol ci sono anche le emozioni che da un giocatore. L'emozione di un gol di Inzaghi non la danno 100 gol di Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi e Weah onoravano la maglia in un modo che Balotelli non farà mai.
> I gol e le emozioni che ha regalato Inzaghi, Balotelli non le darà mai.
> Shevchenko e Balotelli nella stessa frase neanche possono starci.



Ma manco Destro e Balotelli oppure Immobile e Balotelli o meglio ancora Toni e Balotelli.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Intanto, i numeri danno ragione a lui e sono dati oggettivi. Le emozioni, sono soggettive. Son dati di fatto eh qua non parliamo per ipotesi o sentito dire. 50 partite 30 goal in una squadra tutto fuorchè competitiva.
Vedremo con il tempo, ma mi aspetto parecchia gente che nel caso salirà sul carro.

Li aspettiamo tutti al varco


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Oltre ai gol ci sono anche le emozioni che da un giocatore. L'emozione di un gol di Inzaghi non la danno 100 gol di Balotelli.



E questo chi lo dice? Tu?
Senza offesa, tu andavi in giro qua dentro a tessere le lodi di Ronaldinho, che la maglia la onorava in discoteca, scusami ma, sei un pò incoerente.

Ci rivediamo su questo topic venerdì sera quando Mario segnerà alla Roma, adios


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Oltre ai gol ci sono anche le emozioni che da un giocatore. L'emozione di un gol di Inzaghi non la danno 100 gol di Balotelli.



E' una posizione opinabile questa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi e Weah onoravano la maglia in un modo che Balotelli non farà mai.
> I gol e le emozioni che ha regalato Inzaghi, Balotelli non le darà mai.
> Shevchenko e Balotelli nella stessa frase neanche possono starci.



Non l'ha onorata come loro, ma in futuro chissà, è milanista fin da bambino quindi anche lui ha ammirato quei campioni

Che Inzaghi desse più emozioni è chiaro, nemmeno Mario si esalta per i propri gol, e quando li fa può addirittura capitare che ci si senta infastiditi!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe che i nostri statistici ( [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] ) facessero un calcolo sulla media gol - partite e la paragonassero ai bomber del passato
> 
> A occhio arriva un risultato niente male



Se contano i numeri, fai battere i rigori e le punizioni al Faraone, e poi vediamo chi è più forte. Rigori e punizioni contano meno dei gol su azione.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Aprile 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se contano i numeri, fai battere i rigori e le punizioni al Faraone, e poi vediamo chi è più forte. Rigori e punizioni contano meno dei gol su azione.



perché i rigori e le punzioni valgono meno dei gol su azione?? da dove viene questa convinzione che un rigore o una punizione sia piu facile di un gol su azione?? poi allora possiamo parlare anche dei gol a porta vuota per esempio.. quanto valgono? valgono piu di una punizione?? boh io non saprei... Inzaghi per esempio a segnato tanto a porta vuota...cosa vuole dire ? che é scarso? o che i gol non valgono?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Aprile 2014)

I gol su punizione o rigore non è che siano facili, ma li possono segnare anche centrocampisti, difensori e portiere.
Un attaccante deve segnare su azione, e Mario non ne ha fatti tanti, stop. Pure lui lo ammette.
I gol a porta vuota contano di più dei rigori, come quello di Benzema di ieri. Balo se non segna a porta vuota è perchè pascola in giro fuori area o perchè rantola in terra.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se contano i numeri, fai battere i rigori e le punizioni al Faraone, e poi vediamo chi è più forte. Rigori e punizioni contano meno dei gol su azione.



Scusa eh, allora Baggio o Totti ad esempio son due fessi perchè han fatto 150 goal tra punizioni e rigori? Fammi capire.

I numeri son numeri e FORTUNATAMENTE almeno quelli, sono oggettivi, non li si può discutere. Se no vengo qua a dire che la terra è piatta e mi nascondo dietro "eh ma è una mia opinione".

I rigori e le punizioni valgono tanto quanto un tiro da fuori o una azione a personale, non è che valgono mezzo punto in meno eh. Cioè lol mi immagino la tua regola, goal su rigore il risultato è 0.5 a 0. Sono basito.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se contano i numeri, fai battere i rigori e le punizioni al Faraone, e poi vediamo chi è più forte. Rigori e punizioni contano meno dei gol su azione.



Contano uguale. La Germania ha vinto un mondiale con un rigore.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Intanto, i numeri danno ragione a lui e sono dati oggettivi. Le emozioni, sono soggettive. Son dati di fatto eh qua non parliamo per ipotesi o sentito dire. 50 partite 30 goal in una squadra tutto fuorchè competitiva.
> Vedremo con il tempo, ma mi aspetto parecchia gente che nel caso salirà sul carro.
> 
> Li aspettiamo tutti al varco



Solamente una cosa vorrei sapere: nelle partite in cui non segna sei contento delle prestazioni di Mario? Ora parlo solamente di prestazioni, i numeri sono sotto gli occhi di tutti e 30 gol in 50 partite (rigori, non rigori, punizioni, non punizioni) sono davvero tanti.
Ormai i tifosi vogliono impacchettare e vendere i pochi giocatori buoni alla prima offerta come se ci guadagnassero loro (sapendo oltretutto che quei soldi non verranno mai reinvestiti), poi non fa niente se rimaniamo con Birsa, Emanuelson e Matri.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Solamente una cosa vorrei sapere: nelle partite in cui non segna sei contento delle prestazioni di Mario? Ora parlo solamente di prestazioni, i numeri sono sotto gli occhi di tutti e 30 gol in 50 partite (rigori, non rigori, punizioni, non punizioni) sono davvero tanti.
> Ormai i tifosi vogliono impacchettare e vendere i pochi giocatori buoni alla prima offerta come se ci guadagnassero loro (sapendo oltretutto che quei soldi non verranno mai reinvestiti), poi non fa niente se rimaniamo con Birsa, Emanuelson e Matri.



Mi accodo.

Non c'è bisogno di sdoganare i numeri, non è mica una crociata.

Balotelli è il giocatore a cui tengo di più ora, ma 6 partite su 10 per ora è stato insufficiente come prestazione.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Solamente una cosa vorrei sapere: nelle partite in cui non segna sei contento delle prestazioni di Mario? Ora parlo solamente di prestazioni, i numeri sono sotto gli occhi di tutti e 30 gol in 50 partite (rigori, non rigori, punizioni, non punizioni) sono davvero tanti.
> Ormai i tifosi vogliono impacchettare e vendere i pochi giocatori buoni alla prima offerta come se ci guadagnassero loro (sapendo oltretutto che quei soldi non verranno mai reinvestiti), poi non fa niente se rimaniamo con Birsa, Emanuelson e Matri.



Non sempre, ma d'altronde ha cmq 23 anni, di giocatori genio e sregolatezza ne è piena la storia del calcio. Io amo questa categoria [pure nella nostra storia ne abbiamo diversi di questi giocatori]. Io difesi Pato fino allo stremo delle forze, e mi sbagliai, ma rimango convinto che Pato, ogni volta che ci ha dato il suo "onore" di impegnarsi, era poesia. Mario uguale, ma la testa, nonostante sia pazzo, è diversa, ed è questa la differenza tra i due, Mario è un top player che diventerà TOP TOP, e non ho dubbi su questo, Patinho invece no.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non sempre, ma d'altronde ha cmq 23 anni, di giocatori genio e sregolatezza ne è piena la storia del calcio. Io amo questa categoria [pure nella nostra storia ne abbiamo diversi di questi giocatori]. Io difesi Pato fino allo stremo delle forze, e mi sbagliai, ma rimango convinto che Pato, ogni volta che ci ha dato il suo "onore" di impegnarsi, era poesia. Mario uguale, ma la testa, nonostante sia pazzo, è diversa, ed è questa la differenza tra i due, Mario è un top player che diventerà TOP TOP, e non ho dubbi su questo, Patinho invece no.


Pato però a 23 anni aveva mostrato più lampi rispetto a Mario, anche se poi ha fallito miseramente ed è caduto in miseria, cosa che secondo me comunque non succederà a Balo.
Aldilà del cervello che non ha, il vero problema è che in una grande squadra uno come Mario non può essere l'unica punta decente in rosa (lo stesso discorso vale per De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy, che quando stanno bene sono i migliori nel loro ruolo in squadra). Un giovane può crescere più velocemente se in squadra ha degli esempi, dei campioni da cui poter imparare il mestiere. Questi 3 da chi imparano? Da Birsa? Da Pazzini (rispetto enorme per l'impegno, ma è una riserva)? Da Emanuelson? Da Robinho?
In questi ultimissimi mesi, a differenza dell'inizio di stagione, lo vedo cambiato, mi sembra si stia levando l'atteggiamento da spaccone (pronto ad essere smentito ovviamente), anche se quando non segna le prestazioni sono spesso insufficienti.
Voglio provare a fidarmi nuovamente di lui, a credere che possa compiere il definitivo salto di qualità (magari non ora, ma nel giro di un paio di stagioni), perché le qualità per farlo le ha tutte. Se anche dovesse rimanere sempre così, purtroppo in queste condizioni non ci possiamo permettere di meglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2014)

Balotelli se anche si impegnasse a fare il salto di qualità non potrebbe di certo farlo in questo Milan. Diciamo che al momento siamo perfetti: lui uno svitato con i piedi d'oro, noi una nobile decaduta.


----------



## Denni90 (24 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pato però a 23 anni aveva mostrato più lampi rispetto a Mario, anche se poi ha fallito miseramente ed è caduto in miseria, cosa che secondo me comunque non succederà a Balo.
> Aldilà del cervello che non ha, il vero problema è che in una grande squadra uno come Mario non può essere l'unica punta decente in rosa (lo stesso discorso vale per De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy, che quando stanno bene sono i migliori nel loro ruolo in squadra). Un giovane può crescere più velocemente se in squadra ha degli esempi, dei campioni da cui poter imparare il mestiere. Questi 3 da chi imparano? Da Birsa? Da Pazzini (rispetto enorme per l'impegno, ma è una riserva)? Da Emanuelson? Da Robinho?
> In questi ultimissimi mesi, a differenza dell'inizio di stagione, lo vedo cambiato, mi sembra si stia levando l'atteggiamento da spaccone (pronto ad essere smentito ovviamente), anche se quando non segna le prestazioni sono spesso insufficienti.
> Voglio provare a fidarmi nuovamente di lui, a credere che possa compiere il definitivo salto di qualità (magari non ora, ma nel giro di un paio di stagioni), perché le qualità per farlo le ha tutte. Se anche dovesse rimanere sempre così, purtroppo in queste condizioni non ci possiamo permettere di meglio.



pato ha dimostrato lampi dai 18 ai 21 anni ... a 23 era già in brasile a bere con adriano...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli se anche si impegnasse a fare il salto di qualità non potrebbe di certo farlo in questo Milan. Diciamo che al momento siamo perfetti: lui uno svitato con i piedi d'oro, noi una nobile decaduta.



E perchè ? Ci sono stati esempi di giocatori che trascinano squadre ben più scarse.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E perchè ? Ci sono stati esempi di giocatori che trascinano squadre ben più scarse.



Chi? Maradona non vale


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Aprile 2014)

E comunque diciamo che Patinho si è spento molto prima di Mario e giocava in una squadra infinitamente più forte.
Diamo tempo al tempo, io dico che questa volta difficilmente sbaglierò.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> pato ha dimostrato lampi dai 18 ai 21 anni ... a 23 era già in brasile a bere con adriano...


Sì certo, intendevo prima dei 23 anni (per fare un confronto tra i 2) solamente per le potenzialità espresse. E' ovvio che il confronto ora non possa sussistere.



DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E comunque diciamo che Patinho si è spento molto prima di Mario e giocava in una squadra infinitamente più forte.
> Diamo tempo al tempo, io dico che questa volta difficilmente sbaglierò.


Secondo me Balotelli in una squadra più forte sarebbe sempre questo: è un giocatore piuttosto anarchico, non facilmente collocabile in campo. Agirebbe meglio da seconda punta, ma se si applicasse meglio potrebbe fare anche la prima.
Comunque stai tranquillo che nel caso facesse un gran Mondiale ci tolgono anche il beneficio del dubbio, perché lo venderanno subito


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì certo, intendevo prima dei 23 anni (per fare un confronto tra i 2) solamente per le potenzialità espresse. E' ovvio che il confronto ora non possa sussistere.
> 
> 
> Secondo me Balotelli in una squadra più forte sarebbe sempre questo: è un giocatore piuttosto anarchico, non facilmente collocabile in campo. Agirebbe meglio da seconda punta, ma se si applicasse meglio potrebbe fare anche la prima.
> Comunque stai tranquillo che nel caso facesse un gran Mondiale ci tolgono anche il beneficio del dubbio, perché lo venderanno subito



Ma infatti anche secondo me lui deve (perchè può) migliorare a prescindere, poi che la squadra sia scarsa è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti anche secondo me lui deve (perchè può) migliorare a prescindere, poi che la squadra sia scarsa è un dato di fatto.



Certo.
Vale il discorso che ho fatto prima: non dovrebbero essere i giovani che abbiamo in rosa (quelli forti ovviamente) a trascinare la squadra, ma altri giocatori più esperti che però mancano e/o sono scarsi


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E comunque diciamo che Patinho si è spento molto prima di Mario e giocava in una squadra infinitamente più forte.
> Diamo tempo al tempo, io dico che questa volta difficilmente sbaglierò.



Guarda, senza fare grandi nomi, basta pensare al Klose di un paio d'anni fa, o anche a questa stagione di Immobile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E perchè ? Ci sono stati esempi di giocatori che trascinano squadre ben più scarse.


Ci può anche trascinare ma dove? In Europa League? In Champions per qualche comparsata? A parte rari casi nella storia si entra inevitabilmente col proprio club.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci può anche trascinare ma dove? In Europa League? In Champions per qualche comparsata? A parte rari casi nella storia si entra inevitabilmente col proprio club.



Ibra con le squadre mediocri vince gli scudetti. Non voglio paragonarli, ognuno è quello che è, però avrebbe le potenzialità...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ibra con le squadre mediocri vince gli scudetti. Non voglio paragonarli, ognuno è quello che è, però avrebbe le potenzialità...


Ibra ha vinto i campionati sempre con le squadre più forti dei rispettivi campionati.


----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ibra con le squadre mediocri vince gli scudetti. Non voglio paragonarli, ognuno è quello che è, però avrebbe le potenzialità...



Sicuro.. Ibra ha vinto tanti scudetti giocando nello Sparta Rotterdam, nel Brescia, nel Livorno, nel Lecce, nel Tenerife, nell'Ajaccio, ecc. ecc.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ibra ha vinto i campionati sempre con le squadre più forti dei rispettivi campionati.





O Animal ha scritto:


> Sicuro.. Ibra ha vinto tanti scudetti giocando nello Sparta Rotterdam, nel Brescia, nel Livorno, nel Lecce, nel Tenerife, nell'Ajaccio, ecc. ecc.



Non avevo pesato il fatto che avessimo Thiago. Altrimenti la rosa anche di adesso non è molto più scarsa di quella in cui c'era lui. Certo che erano diverse proprio le situazioni, per cui viene difficile mettere a confronto.

Comunque resta il fatto che giocare in una squadra mediocre per lui è una scusante, ma solo parziale.


----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non avevo pesato il fatto che avessimo Thiago. Altrimenti la rosa anche di adesso non è molto più scarsa di quella in cui c'era lui. Certo che erano diverse proprio le situazioni, per cui viene difficile mettere a confronto.
> 
> Comunque resta il fatto che giocare in una squadra mediocre per lui è una scusante, ma solo parziale.



Ti metto in ordine di presenze quelli che non ci sono più e che, quell'anno hanno largamente contribuito con Ibra (appena 14 gol in campionato) e Thiago Silva allo scudetto: 

Robinho (non questo, quell'altro da 14 gol), Gattuso, Seedorf, Nesta, Pato (14 gol), Flamini, Ambrosini, Cassano, Pirlo, Zambrotta, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi, ecc. ecc.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ti metto in ordine di presenze quelli che non ci sono più e che, quell'anno hanno largamente contribuito con Ibra (appena 14 gol in campionato) e Thiago Silva allo scudetto:
> 
> Robinho (non questo, quell'altro da 14 gol), Gattuso, Seedorf, Nesta, Pato (14 gol), Flamini, Ambrosini, Cassano, Pirlo, Zambrotta, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi, ecc. ecc.



Allora, ammetto di aver detto un'idiozia, però se vogliamo andare a vedere : RObinho=Taarabt, Gattuso=De Jong, Seedorf ha giocato 3 mesi bene bene, ma malissimo il resto. Nesta è Nesta, Pato ha giocato poco ma è stato decisivo in alcune partite, Flamini e Ambrosini hanno fatto il loro (non mi sembrano insostituibili), Cassano e Ronaldinho non hanno inciso, Pirlo ha giocato poco e male, Zambrotta non vale De Sciglio, Inzaghi ha influito più in Champions che in campionato quella stagione. Van Bommel superiore a Montolivo.

Con Balotelli tutte queste squadre avrebbero vinto ?


----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora, ammetto di aver detto un'idiozia, però se vogliamo andare a vedere : RObinho=Taarabt, Gattuso=De Jong, Seedorf ha giocato 3 mesi bene bene, ma malissimo il resto. Nesta è Nesta, Pato ha giocato poco ma è stato decisivo in alcune partite, Flamini e Ambrosini hanno fatto il loro (non mi sembrano insostituibili), Cassano e Ronaldinho non hanno inciso, Pirlo ha giocato poco e male, Zambrotta non vale De Sciglio, Inzaghi ha influito più in Champions che in campionato quella stagione. Van Bommel superiore a Montolivo.
> 
> Con Balotelli tutte queste squadre avrebbero vinto ?



Fermiamoci dai... 

Robinho ha giocato una stagione fenomenale... 
Taarabt al massimo equivale ai 4 mesi di Cassano (4 gol entrambi ad oggi)
Gattuso = de Jong ci sta... anche se tatticamente un paio di cose andrebbero dette...
Pato 14 gol, parliamo dei nostri attaccanti?
Flamini e Ambrosini erano 10 volte i Muntari e gli Essien di oggi...
Seedorf ha fatto il suo onesto lavoro ed era stato certamente più continuo di un Kakà di oggi...
Nesta e Thiago centrali... che ne parliamo a fa'?

PS: hai notato la stagione di De Sciglio?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Fermiamoci dai...
> 
> Robinho ha giocato una stagione fenomenale...
> Taarabt al massimo equivale ai 4 mesi di Cassano (4 gol entrambi ad oggi)
> ...



Ripeto che l'unica cosa che Balotelli gli può invidiare sono i centrali. Di De Sciglio non ne parlo perchè lo reputavo un giocatore normale l'anno scorso, però non ti ricordi quante volte i vecchi ci hanno fatto bestemmiare.

Chiedo scusa per questi ultimi 8 messaggi di flame, però il succo del discorso era, lo ripeto, che avere una squadra non da scudetto per Mario è una scusante molto parziale, in quanto potrebbe fare comunque molto di più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2014)

è stato meraviglioso punzecchiarvi con quei dati ( peraltro incontestabili, non si tratta di opinioni ma di fatti )


----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che l'unica cosa che Balotelli gli può invidiare sono i centrali. Di De Sciglio non ne parlo perchè lo reputavo un giocatore normale l'anno scorso, però non ti ricordi quante volte i vecchi ci hanno fatto bestemmiare.
> 
> Chiedo scusa per questi ultimi 8 messaggi di flame, però il succo del discorso era, lo ripeto, che avere una squadra non da scudetto per Mario è una scusante molto parziale, in quanto potrebbe fare comunque molto di più.



Come dicevano Morandi, Ruggeri e Tozzi... "si può dare di più" 



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> è stato meraviglioso punzecchiarvi con quei dati ( peraltro incontestabili, non si tratta di opinioni ma di fatti )



Io non ti ho nemmeno risposto perché altrimenti poi faccio la fine di Galileo...


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che l'unica cosa che Balotelli gli può invidiare sono i centrali. Di De Sciglio non ne parlo perchè lo reputavo un giocatore normale l'anno scorso, però non ti ricordi quante volte i vecchi ci hanno fatto bestemmiare.



ci hanno fatto bestemiare perche si giocava per provare a vincere tutto... scudetto, coppa italia e pure in europa... non eravamo i piu forti ma con un po di cul0 tutto poteva succedere...

invece questi giocano per provare a andare in EL... aspettative diverse... giocatori diversi, prestazioni diverse...

quella squadra era nettamente migliore di questa.
ma di cosa stiamo parlando ?
NESTA-THIAGO-IBRA...
non parlo nemmeno di altri giocatori. questi 3 bastano tranquillamente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' unico a cui son certo non arriverà mai, son i livellli di Van Basten. Sheva...forse, ma è dura. Rivera non l' ho vissuto abbastanza, e poi era tutt' altro calcio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda su Inzaghi e Weah scommetterei su Balotelli.



Mai letto così tante blasfemie in un post solo da parte di un tifoso rossonero, o sedicente tale. Il nome di Balotelli non è degno neppure di essere menzionato accanto a quello dei giocatori citati.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Aprile 2014)

Leggere una frase con Sheva e Balotelli accostati mi ha dato brividi e nausea.

Ragazzi so che è dura ma bisogna riprendersi


----------



## rossovero (24 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non sempre, ma d'altronde ha cmq 23 anni, di giocatori genio e sregolatezza ne è piena la storia del calcio. Io amo questa categoria [pure nella nostra storia ne abbiamo diversi di questi giocatori]. Io difesi Pato fino allo stremo delle forze, e mi sbagliai, ma rimango convinto che Pato, ogni volta che ci ha dato il suo "onore" di impegnarsi, era poesia. Mario uguale, ma la testa, nonostante sia pazzo, è diversa, ed è questa la differenza tra i due, Mario è un top player che diventerà TOP TOP, e non ho dubbi su questo, Patinho invece no.



Purtroppo Balotelli è convinto che il fatto di saper calciare bene il pallone faccia di lui un giocatore di calcio. Per questo gioca da fermo, non migliora ed è discontinuo, il che lo rende un giocatore da competizioni brevi (penso infatti che possa fare un ottimo mondiale). Ma se a quasi 24 anni non ha ancora mostrato quella fame, quella voglia di arrivare che contraddistingue il campione da uno bravo coi piedi, temo proprio che questo sarà anche il Balotelli del futuro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non avevo pesato il fatto che avessimo Thiago. Altrimenti la rosa anche di adesso non è molto più scarsa di quella in cui c'era lui. Certo che erano diverse proprio le situazioni, per cui viene difficile mettere a confronto.
> 
> Comunque resta il fatto che giocare in una squadra mediocre per lui è una scusante, ma solo parziale.


L'Ajax, la Juventus, l'Inter e il Barcellona erano le più forti. Noi anche eravamo i più forti, la Juve più squadra ma noi più forti.


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Leggere una frase con Sheva e Balotelli accostati mi ha dato brividi e nausea.
> 
> Ragazzi so che è dura ma bisogna riprendersi



Pensa che c'è gente che mette Shevchenko nella stessa frase di Messi e Ronaldo 

Con tutto il rispetto per Sheva [è stato per eoni il mio giocatore preferito], ma questo mitizzare il passato a PRESCINDERE dicendo che NESSUNO sarà più come lui, è una roba che non sopporto. 

Abbiamo un top player, e lo schifiamo. Già, i primi due anni Sheva ci portò fiumi e fiumi di trofei, già.....GIA!....


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Pensa che c'è gente che mette Shevchenko nella stessa frase di Messi e Ronaldo
> 
> Con tutto il rispetto per Sheva [è stato per eoni il mio giocatore preferito], ma questo mitizzare il passato a PRESCINDERE dicendo che NESSUNO sarà più come lui, è una roba che non sopporto.
> 
> Abbiamo un top player, e lo schifiamo. Già, i primi due anni Sheva ci portò fiumi e fiumi di trofei, già.....GIA!....



Dai, siamo seri.
Lasciamo stare Sheva. Non c'entra niente con Mario. Sheva all'età di Mario aveva già trascinato la Dinamo Kiev (non il Real Madrid) in semifinale di Champions a suon di gol (fu anche il capocannoniere di qull'edizione). Teniamoci Balo, ma non bestemmiamo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Pensa che c'è gente che mette Shevchenko nella stessa frase di Messi e Ronaldo
> 
> Con tutto il rispetto per Sheva [è stato per eoni il mio giocatore preferito], ma questo mitizzare il passato a PRESCINDERE dicendo che NESSUNO sarà più come lui, è una roba che non sopporto.
> 
> Abbiamo un top player, e lo schifiamo. Già, i primi due anni Sheva ci portò fiumi e fiumi di trofei, già.....GIA!....



Le famose triplette di Balotelli. I famosi gol nel derby di Balotelli. La famosa professionalità si Lobanov alla Balotelli 

Balotelli nel Milan di Sheva avrebbe fatto il corriere per Bartolini


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per Sheva [è stato per eoni il mio giocatore preferito], ma questo mitizzare il passato a PRESCINDERE dicendo che NESSUNO sarà più come lui, è una roba che non sopporto.



Non sono d'accordo. In qualsiasi momento della sua permanenza al Milan, ritorno riscaldato escluso, Shevchenko è sempre stato anni luce davanti a Balotelli, che rimane, escludendo la testa che ha, un buonissimo giocatore.


----------



## colorboyx (25 Aprile 2014)

Ragazzi vi rispondo con un forza Baloooooo 

Guardate questo video!!!

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHH

Gossip Killer - SUPER MARIO BALOTELLI ( official video ) - YouTube


Forza Milan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

colorboyx ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi rispondo con un forza Baloooooo
> 
> Guardate questo video!!!
> 
> ...



Un bel pollice giù su youtube


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Oh, rimanete delle vostre idee, ne riparliamo tra un pò.

Unica cosa, nel Milan di Sheva Mario avrebbe giocato, eccome


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Oh, rimanete delle vostre idee, ne riparliamo tra un pò.
> 
> Unica cosa, nel Milan di Sheva Mario avrebbe giocato, eccome



Certo. Avrebbe giocato in Coppa Italia 
Il paragone tra i giocatori del Milan di Ancelotti e il Milan attuale è davvero impietoso (il Milan di Carletto è stata secondo me la squadra più forte dal 2000 in poi assieme al Barcellona di Guardiola), in ogni reparto. Sheva trascinava la squadra, Inzaghi segnava sempre nelle partite che contavano (e non solo), ma non solamente perché dietro di loro avevano Seedorf, Gattuso, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Maldini, Nesta, ecc..., spesso i gol se li inventavano da soli. Il confronto è davvero blasfemo IMHO.


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Oh, rimanete delle vostre idee, ne riparliamo tra un pò.
> 
> *Unica cosa, nel Milan di Sheva Mario avrebbe giocato, eccome*



Beh.. Qualche dubbio c'è l'avrei visto che nel Milan di Sheva e Inzaghi non è stato riscattato uno come Crespo...


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Certo. Avrebbe giocato in Coppa Italia
> Il paragone tra i giocatori del Milan di Ancelotti e il Milan attuale è davvero impietoso (il Milan di Carletto è stata secondo me la squadra più forte dal 2000 in poi assieme al Barcellona di Guardiola), in ogni reparto. Sheva trascinava la squadra, Inzaghi segnava sempre nelle partite che contavano (e non solo), ma non solamente perché dietro di loro avevano Seedorf, Gattuso, Pirlo, Rui Costa, Maldini, Nesta, ecc..., spesso i gol se li inventavano da soli. Il confronto è davvero blasfemo IMHO.



Quello che qua non han capito e si sono fiondati come checche isteriche è che io non ho osato minimamente paragonare i due [si tratta di Sheva, il mio giocatore preferito di sempre, l'ho adorato anche quando è tornato].
Io, paragonavo i numeri e la media goal [e pure Sheva tirava parecchi rigori], il primo anno confrontato ad i numeri di Balo ora sono in perfetta sintonia. In più Sheva ha un goal nel derby. Per il resto fece anche lui 30 goal di cui uno in Champions. Messa giù così non mi sembra così blasfemo, anzi.

Poi il campo nel futuro ci dirà chi avrà ragione, ma ripeto, ho messo a confronto i numeri, non i due giocatori sia mai. [che per assurdo, per talento in senso stretto, Balo ne ha anche di più di Andry]


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh.. Qualche dubbio c'è l'avrei visto che nel Milan di Sheva e Inzaghi non è stato riscattato uno come Crespo...


Sarebbe stato trattato da giovane, i tempi son diversi, non sarebbe stato titolare certo, ma chi lo dice che in quel Milan non avrebbe fatto il salto di qualità? Nel post appena sopra, comunque, ho spiegato ciò che volevo dire, prima che il fanboy er piscio de gatto si fiondi ancora una volta.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Quello che qua non han capito e si sono fiondati come checche isteriche è che io non ho osato minimamente paragonare i due [si tratta di Sheva, il mio giocatore preferito di sempre, l'ho adorato anche quando è tornato].
> Io, paragonavo i numeri e la media goal [e pure Sheva tirava parecchi rigori], il primo anno confrontato ad i numeri di Balo ora sono in perfetta sintonia. In più Sheva ha un goal nel derby. Per il resto fece anche lui 30 goal di cui uno in Champions. Messa giù così non mi sembra così blasfemo, anzi.
> 
> Poi il campo nel futuro ci dirà chi avrà ragione, ma ripeto, ho messo a confronto i numeri, non i due giocatori sia mai. [che per assurdo, per talento in senso stretto, Balo ne ha anche di più di Andry]


Ho capito quello che intendi: i numeri dicono che Mario ha un'ottima media realizzativa, certo. Ma penso che questo non si possa discutere.


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato trattato da giovane, i tempi son diversi, non sarebbe stato titolare certo, ma chi lo dice che in quel Milan non avrebbe fatto il salto di qualità? Nel post appena sopra, comunque, ho spiegato ciò che volevo dire, prima che il fanboy er piscio de gatto si fiondi ancora una volta.



Probabile che avrebbe potuto fare un salto di qualità ma non sicuro... L'unico giovane che ha saputo imporsi in quel Milan è un certo Kakà e nel lavoro quotidiano aveva certamente dimostrato qualcosina in più..

Parlando dei numeri, premettendo che sono il primo a difendere quelli di Balotelli, non è corretto paragonarli con quelli di Shevchenko... Per cominciare Shev gli ha fatti in un anno e non in un anno e mezzo... Se poi guardiamo cosa aveva fatto Shevchenko prima di arrivare al Milan e lo confrontiamo con quello che ha fatto Balotelli... Beh siamo su due mondi diversi...


----------



## 666psycho (25 Aprile 2014)

Dai forza Balo! stasera faci un gol o anche due! che la forza sia con te!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Vediamo stasera se Marione Fortissimo farà qualcosa di simile:


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vediamo stasera se Marione Fortissimo farà qualcosa di simile: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J3zzrdEr3A



Piscio hai ragione al 2000% quando dici che tra Sheva e Mario non c'è paragone, ma prendila come una provocazione, tipo quella di paragonare Destro o Immobile allo stesso Balo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Piscio hai ragione al 2000% quando dici che tra Sheva e Mario non c'è paragone, ma prendila come una provocazione, tipo quella di paragonare Destro o Immobile allo stesso Balo.



Destro Immobile e Balotelli possono essere paragonati tranquillamente.

Shevchenko deve stare proprio su un'altra riga del post


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Destro Immobile e Balotelli possono essere paragonati tranquillamente.
> 
> Shevchenko deve stare proprio su un'altra riga del post



Opinioni.


Ps: Sheva è e sarà sempre il mio idolo calcistico, insieme a Weah, che non so se tu ricorderai bene (credo tu sia piccolo di me). Tanto per chiarire.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Opinioni.
> 
> 
> Ps: Sheva è e sarà sempre il mio idolo calcistico, insieme a Weah, che non so se tu ricorderai bene (credo tu sia piccolo di me). Tanto per chiarire.



Sì, su Balotelli e gli altri mediocri sono opinioni

Se sei 89, beh ho un anno più di te  Anche a me Weah gasava da matti, ed è uno dei giocatori che mi ha fatto avvicinare al calcio e al Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì, su Balotelli e gli altri mediocri sono opinioni
> 
> Se sei 89, beh ho un anno più di te  Anche a me Weah gasava da matti, ed è uno dei giocatori che mi ha fatto avvicinare al calcio e al Milan



Weah e il Genio, che erroneamente avevo escluso dal discorso 
Aldilà di tutto uno può pensarla come gli pare, ovviamente per tutti Sheva sarà sempre 2-3 gradini sopra, specie per quelli della nostra generazione. 
Comunque credevo fossi più giovane


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Con i fanboy è inutile parlare, saluti.

Poi oh, hai portato argomentazioni valide.... un video e una ca22ata. Pensa te.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Stasera è un big match, voglio proprio vedere che combina. Ovviamente se sarà un fantasma, i balotelli boys lo difenderanno ugualmente in qualche modo


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stasera è un big match, voglio proprio vedere che combina. Ovviamente se sarà un fantasma, i balotelli boys lo difenderanno ugualmente in qualche modo



Più rispettabili dei Balotelli haters che gufano le sue prestazioni peggio degli interisti...


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Detto da uno che idolatrava il Ronaldinho rossonero ste cose non possono che farmi sorridere, o meglio, far sorridere i Balotelli boys come li chiami tu, oltre che i tifosi di altre squadre


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Più rispettabili dei Balotelli haters che gufano le sue prestazioni peggio degli interisti...


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Più rispettabili dei Balotelli haters che gufano le sue prestazioni peggio degli interisti...



E' pazzesco, qua dentro ci sono dei tifosotti che si professano sostenitori del Milan, poi, li leggi veramente e sembrano interisti, tifano contro 

Gente che le avrebbe perse tutte per non arrivare in Europa League


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Con i fanboy è inutile parlare, saluti.
> 
> Poi oh, hai portato argomentazioni valide.... un video e una ca22ata. Pensa te.



Argomentazioni valide?

Shevchenko, prima stagione: 29 gol in 40 partite. (No squalifiche per espulsioni, stranamente)
Seconda stagione: 51 presenze e 34 gol (vedi sopra)

Peggior stagione di Shevchenko: 2002-2003, con soli dieci gol, ma quella coppetta con tanto di rigore in finale (dove aveva pure segnato), gol in semifinale ed ai quarti

Così giusto per

E non siamo ancora alla stagione dello scudetto e successivo pallone d'oro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Detto da uno che idolatrava il Ronaldinho rossonero ste cose non possono che farmi sorridere, o meglio, far sorridere i Balotelli boys come li chiami tu, oltre che i tifosi di altre squadre



Ronaldinho era un fenomeno, suvvia


----------



## Denni90 (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Argomentazioni valide?
> 
> Shevchenko, prima stagione: 29 gol in 40 partite. (No squalifiche per espulsioni, stranamente)
> Seconda stagione: 51 presenze e 34 gol (vedi sopra)
> ...



è colpa di balotelli se nn vinciamo la coppa campioni quindi?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E' pazzesco, qua dentro ci sono dei tifosotti che si professano sostenitori del Milan, poi, li leggi veramente e sembrano interisti, tifano contro
> 
> Gente che le avrebbe perse tutte per non arrivare in Europa League



Il vero Milanista ( anche se secondo me ognuno vive il tifo come meglio crede) mai si sognerebbe nemmeno lontanamente di paragonare Sheva a Balo


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho era un fenomeno, suvvia



Quello di Barcellona.

Quello di Milano giocava in ciabatte e in 3 anni ha fatto discretamente defecare 

Però il calcio per voi sono solo opinioni personali, quindi alzo bandiera bianca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> è colpa di balotelli se nn vinciamo la coppa campioni quindi?



Cosa c'entra 'sta frase, cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Quello di Barcellona.
> 
> Quello di Milano giocava in ciabatte e in 3 anni ha fatto discretamente defecare
> 
> Però il calcio per voi sono solo opinioni personali, quindi alzo bandiera bianca.



Ricordo decine e decine di assist inventati dal nulla; Ronaldinho fece sembrare fenomeni Antonini e Borriello. Poi quando toccava palla era una emozione a prescindere, anche se era in ciabatte.


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il vero Milanista ( anche se secondo me ognuno vive il tifo come meglio crede) mai si sognerebbe nemmeno lontanamente di paragonare Sheva a Balo



Oh, io ti parlo di NUMERI! Cosa non capisci? Vuoi un disegnino o ce la fai?

@l'altro: anche tu mi sa che hai bisogno di un disegno. Ho detto che, per trovare un giocatore con queste medie, a 23 anni, bisogna andare all'epoca di Shevchenko, e se le medie non sono quelle, poco ci manca.

Chiaro e limpido?


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=450]DexMorgan[/MENTION] sei stato richiamato anche ieri per lo stesso motivo. Queste distinzioni tra tifosi di Serie A e di Serie B non sono permesse su questo forum.

Stavolta è l'ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Non mi sembra che io abbia insultato  I numeri sono numeri e basta, non me ne frega nulla. Si giudicano anche altri mille aspetti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Questa sera e la prossima giornata avrà un'occasione importante per imporsi in un big match. Vediamo che farà.


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che io abbia insultato  I numeri sono numeri e basta, non me ne frega nulla. Si giudicano anche altri mille aspetti.



Non mi pare di averti insultato 

Se in non so quanti anni che segui il calcio, il GOAL [quando la palla gonfia la rete] è il motivo per cui si gioca a calcio. Lo sapevi questo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non mi pare di averti insultato
> 
> Se in non so quanti anni che segui il calcio, il GOAL [quando la palla gonfia la rete] è il motivo per cui si gioca a calcio. Lo sapevi questo?



Nel valutare un giocatore giudico anche altre cose. Weah ad esempio ha una media goal inferiore a Balotelli, ma lo preferisco tutta la vita.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

Oggi ha un'occasione D'ORO per mostrarci tutto il suo potenziale. Speriamo in bene


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vediamo stasera se Marione Fortissimo farà qualcosa di simile:



Questo video è il Vangelo del centravanti moderno


----------



## Principe (25 Aprile 2014)

È indecente , irritante , da vendere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Molto bene.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2014)

Non capisco per quale motivo si butti sempre a terra, anche quando è davanti alla porta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo si butti sempre a terra, anche quando è davanti alla porta.



Per provare a prendersi qualche assurdo rigore. Non ha capito che non glieli daranno mai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo si butti sempre a terra, anche quando è davanti alla porta.



Ignoranza allo stato puro. Ma non solo calcistica, di vita


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo si butti sempre a terra, anche quando è davanti alla porta.



Perché è poco intelligente.Poteva tirare una mina e spezzare le mani a De Sanctis,invece preferisce le piroette.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Aprile 2014)

Irritante, per ora non trovo altri attributi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Aspetto i discorsi sulle similitudini con Shevchenko. Quest'ultimo avrebbe piegato le mani a De Sanctis in quella circostanza.


----------



## andre (25 Aprile 2014)

Non ha capito che l'obiettivo è segnare, pensa solo a prendere falli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo si butti sempre a terra, anche quando è davanti alla porta.



Ignoranza allo stato puro. Ma non solo calcistica, di vita


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2014)

Domanda seria: è mai stato da più di 3 in pagella in partite in cui non ha segnato?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Voto?


----------



## andre (25 Aprile 2014)

Si è pure incazzato


----------



## Tobi (25 Aprile 2014)

Mandzukic tutta la vita


----------



## robs91 (25 Aprile 2014)

Partita simile a quella di Napoli,ovvero da tre in pagella.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

"Quanto clamore per un viziato senza onore".

I big match li decide davvero tutti, ...in negativo si intende...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma che poi è imbarazzante il discorso "se dici che Balotelli non è forte non tifi Milan"

Se il Milan vince con gol di Balotelli esulto lo stesso (quando succede), ma di certo non sono felice che una persona del genere indossi la maglia del Milan. 

Questa sera ha dimostrato tutta l'essenza del giocatore che è


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

Commentate solo Balotelli, mi raccomando... Si è visto che da quando è entrato un Pazzini qualsiasi la squadra ha iniziato a volare...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Commentate solo Balotelli, mi raccomando... Si è visto che da quando è entrato un Pazzini qualsiasi la squadra ha iniziato a volare...



Lo commentiamo perchè lo spacciate come top player. Se sto presunto top player nei big match è SEMPRE un fantasma, è giusto commentare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Commentate solo Balotelli, mi raccomando... Si è visto che da quando è entrato un Pazzini qualsiasi la squadra ha iniziato a volare...



pazzini è una prima punta, scarsa ma una prima punta, balotelli ancora non l'ho capito..


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

Pazzini in cinque minuti ha fatto più che Balotelli in sessanta.

Prima della partita ho scritto che avrebbe avuto un'occasione enorme per mostrare le sue abilità. Si è visto


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Aprile 2014)

Questa sera malissimo, ma non c'è certo chi ha giocato meglio di lui


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Lo commentiamo perchè lo spacciate come top player. Se sto presunto top player nei big match è SEMPRE un fantasma, è giusto commentare.



Dimmi chi è stato un top player quest'anno? Robinho contro il Barca?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dimmi chi è stato un top player quest'anno? Robinho contro il Barca?



Nessuno, questo Milan non ha top player.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Commentate solo Balotelli, mi raccomando... Si è visto che da quando è entrato un Pazzini qualsiasi la squadra ha iniziato a volare...



E chi devo commentare,Robinho?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Oggi osceno Mario, anche se in buona compagnia. C'è poco da dire.


----------



## robs91 (25 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dimmi chi è stato un top player quest'anno? Robinho contro il Barca?



Non c'è stato nessun top player,perchè il Milan ne è sprovvisto.....


----------



## Gekyn (25 Aprile 2014)

Non concepisco ancora come si possa difendere Balo, non è un campione e neanche in prospettiva, dannoso irritante e viziato, oltretutto ha pure l'arroganza di redarguire i propri compagni......VIA


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Qua si commenta Balotelli, e Balotelli fa schifo.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

Addirittura si lamenta del cambio con tono arrogante. Ha toccato un pallone in tutta la partita ed è riuscito a tuffarsi. 

A questo ci vorrebbe un Capello. Testa bassa e pedalare tantissimo


----------



## robs91 (25 Aprile 2014)

Contro le "grandi" ha un rendimento simile a quello di un Gilardino qualunque.Non è solo questione di gol,ma proprio di prestazioni,nel complesso, scadenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oggi osceno Mario, anche se in buona compagnia. C'è poco da dire.



Semplicemente.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2014)

speriamo che se ne vada...ed in fretta anche.

non e' il tipo di giocatore che ci serve , ora meno che mai..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

io mi accanisco con kaka non con lui, perchè lui può giocare male e paga con la sostituzione, perchè altra gente sta in campo 90 minuti che non ce la fa nemmeno a reggersi in piedi, società vergognosa, galliani vattene


----------



## Gekyn (25 Aprile 2014)

Balo mi ha dato l'impressione che giocasse contro, cioè mi spiego.....è come se avesse avuto imput di giocare male "dall'alto"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io mi accanisco con kaka non con lui, perchè lui può giocare male e paga con la sostituzione, perchè altra gente sta in campo 90 minuti che non ce la fa nemmeno a reggersi in piedi, società vergognosa, galliani vattene



E' vero anche questo


----------



## aleslash (25 Aprile 2014)

Ha detto tutto panucci, non è un top player punto


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ha detto tutto panucci, non è un top player punto



Ma non è un campione, si sapeva..tanto se lo cediamo arriverà uno più scarso.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2014)

strano che non abbia segnato, si solito con le grandi decide sempre lui 

#viastocancro

#machiseloprende


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> strano che non abbia segnato, si solito con le grandi decide sempre lui
> 
> #viastocancro
> 
> #machiseloprende


Però poi

#chiarrivaalsuoposto?

#al100%unapippaindegna


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2014)

DEVE andarsene

scarso e montato


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però poi
> 
> #chiarrivaalsuoposto?
> 
> #al100%*unapippaindegna*



quindi non ci perdiamo niente


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quindi non ci perdiamo niente



Vabbè...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Aprile 2014)

L'occasione l'ha avuta e se l'è mangiata, e non perchè sia scarso il Milan, lì è solo colpa sua. Ma parte quell'occasione ha sbagliato TUTTO! E' più forte di Bianchi, ovviamente, ma oggi come altre volte avrebbe fatto meglio


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quindi non ci perdiamo niente



Vabbè...


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' vero anche questo



Sono d'accordo. Però al posto di Kakà in quella posizione ci vanno i "giocatori che non devono giocare là", per il posto di Balo c'è la fila. Honda al posto di Kakà è un tabù come lo era Emanuelson terzino, le poche volte che non gioca Kakà al posto suo viene messa comunque gente fuori ruolo.


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Morghot (26 Aprile 2014)

Partita di M, niente da dire, stasera ha toppato alla grande. Detto questo forza mario.


----------



## Frikez (26 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Chi gliel'ha scritto questo tweet? Gandini?


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2014)

Guardando alle statistiche quella di ieri è stata la sua peggior partita da quando è al Milan.

Le altre "partitacce" sono state:

Inter - Milan: 24 Febbraio 2013
Milan - Roma: 12 Maggio 2013
Inter - Milan: 22 Dicembre 2013
Napoli - Milan: 8 Febbraio 2014

Questo dato credo sia poco incoraggiante in ottica derby...


----------



## Tobi (26 Aprile 2014)

Il 60-70% del suo rendimento è colpa sua, ma dietro ha una squadra ridicola.
Non credo che Diego Costa o Lewandoski farebbero meglio di lui in questo contesto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Aprile 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il 60-70% del suo rendimento è colpa sua, ma dietro ha una squadra ridicola.
> Non credo che Diego Costa o Lewandoski farebbero meglio di lui in questo contesto



Di sicuro giocherebbe meglio, molto meglio, la squadra


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Aprile 2014)

E' sempre il solito, contro le big è sempre un fantasma.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2014)

Attenzione però a buttare la croce addosso a lui, le colpe, molto più gravi, stanno a monte...ad es. la colpa principale è stata cedere Ibra e rimpiazzarlo con Balo, che in altri tempi e contesti non si sarebbe nemmeno avvicinato a Milanello.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Attenzione però a buttare la croce addosso a lui, le colpe, molto più gravi, stanno a monte...ad es. la colpa principale è stata cedere Ibra e rimpiazzarlo con Balo, che in altri tempi e contesti non si sarebbe nemmeno avvicinato a Milanello.



ibra lo potevi sostituire solo con messi e ronaldo
io non so piu che pensare di sto giocatore perchè c 'è chi dice che se fosse in una grande squadra allora sarebbe ottimo,altri che se lo fosse sarebbe in panchina,una squadra mediocre come la nostra accusa piu i suoi alti e bassi invece che essere trascinata dalla sua "classe potenziale"....alla fine credo di essere arrivato alla conclusione che è un giocatore abbastanza inutile,perchè la differenza non la fa e comunque se una società ha i soldi non si viene a prendere balotelli ma mira a altri giocatori.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2014)

Il suo problema che si ripete troppo spesso, come ieri sera, è che perde la testa. Ha sbagliato due tre gesti tecnici elementari e da li ha smesso di darsi da fare. Poi si perde via a blaterare con l'arbitro, si perde via in lotte greco romane con gli avversari, si fa condizionare dai cori dei tifosi avversari...

Cioè, deve concentrarsi. Ieri sera Seedorf all'ennesimo passaggio sbagliato, all'ennesima camminata in campo l'ha dovuto togliere. 

Ieri sera è stato oggettivamente irritante.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Guardando alle statistiche quella di ieri è stata la sua peggior partita da quando è al Milan.
> 
> Le altre "partitacce" sono state:
> 
> ...



Nel primo derby De Sciglio gli mise 3 cross perfetti che dovevano solamente essere messi in porta. Il primo tempo sarebbe dovuto finire 3-0. L'atteggiamento di Mario comunque non mi dispiacque, si era impegnato quantomeno ed era nel vivo del gioco. Paradossalmente mi irrita di più in partite come Milan-Bologna dove oltre all'eurogol non fece assolutamente niente che in partite come nel derby dell'anno scorso. Le altre me le ricordo, oggettivamente è stato irritante come ieri sera.



Tobi ha scritto:


> Il 60-70% del suo rendimento è colpa sua, ma dietro ha una squadra ridicola.
> Non credo che Diego Costa o Lewandoski farebbero meglio di lui in questo contesto


Faccio volutamente una provocazione: se vale il discorso che Mario ha dietro di sé una squadra ridicola non può valere anche il viceversa? Aldilà della mediocrità dei compagni di reparto, anche loro si possono lamentare del fatto di non avere una prima punta vera, ma un attaccante che torna indietro a prendersi il pallone da solo senza stare in area, un giocatore che spesso pensa solamente a litigare con l'arbitro, a tuffarsi in area invece di tirare come ieri sera e a giocare solamente per se stesso.
Non può essere un'attenuante solamente per lui sinceramente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Aprile 2014)

Ci aspettiamo una buona prestazione nel derby? E' imprevedibile, ma un giallo o un rosso e i rotolamenti sono piuttosto probabili.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ci aspettiamo una buona prestazione nel derby? E' imprevedibile, ma un giallo o un rosso e i rotolamenti sono piuttosto probabili.



Ma guarda, siamo in casa del Milan quindi lo stadio sarà tutto sommato dalla sua parte per la maggioranza, non dovrebbe innervosirsi più di tanto. Poi certo all'Inter lo conoscono e faranno di tutto per farlo innervosire. E fanno bene.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, siamo in casa del Milan quindi lo stadio sarà tutto sommato dalla sua parte per la maggioranza, non dovrebbe innervosirsi più di tanto. Poi certo all'Inter lo conoscono e faranno di tutto per farlo innervosire. E fanno bene.



con un materazzi in campo non finirebbe nemmeno il primo tempo.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Contro la Roma non ha fatto bene, però un dato di fatto è che oramai TUTTI, giornalisti e tifosi compresi, han trovato il capro espiatorio perfetto, e la cosa non è che vada bene eh.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2014)

Contro le big è lui che scompare o è la squadra dietro che scompare?


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2014)

Balotelli è un giocatore anarchico. I giocatori anarchici in quanto tali possono creare problemi, ma al tempo stesso questa loro caratteristica può essere un punto di forza, dato che le loro prestazioni sono meno legate al gioco della squadra, a problemi tattici ecc.
Anche Ibra è un anarchico.
Ma Ibra in questo Milan mediocre farebbe comunque la differenza. Per quanto Zlatan sia turbolento e non in perfetta sintonia con lo spogliatoio, fa tacere tutti con goal e assist, e il suo peso in campo si fa ugualmente sentire anche quando non segna e non fa assist.
Balotelli invece non fa assist, di goal ne fa relativamente pochi e il suo peso in campo è nullo. Vive completamente di fiammate. 
E' un giocatore che non sarebbe titolare in nessun top club europeo (e includiamoci anche l'Atletico, top club di fatto più che di nome) e che dava problemi anche in squadre che funzionavano come l'Inter di Mourinho e il City.
Giocatori come lui anni fa non sarebbero mai arrivati al Milan, non tanto per motivi tecnici, ma per ragioni comportamentali. E se arrivava, i senatori lo facevano fuori (vedi Davids, ma Davids in confronto è anche meglio di Balotelli).


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Contro le big è lui che scompare o è la squadra dietro che scompare?



Per non saper né leggere né scrivere direi entrambe le cose


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Contro le big è lui che scompare o è la squadra dietro che scompare?



spariscono tutti con le big! Ma non ci vedo nulla di male..siamo inferiori, il resto è una conseguenza a mio parere.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Aprile 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Balotelli è un giocatore anarchico. I giocatori anarchici in quanto tali possono creare problemi, ma al tempo stesso questa loro caratteristica può essere un punto di forza, dato che le loro prestazioni sono meno legate al gioco della squadra, a problemi tattici ecc.
> Anche Ibra è un anarchico.
> Ma Ibra in questo Milan mediocre farebbe comunque la differenza. Per quanto Zlatan sia turbolento e non in perfetta sintonia con lo spogliatoio, fa tacere tutti con goal e assist, e il suo peso in campo si fa ugualmente sentire anche quando non segna e non fa assist.
> Balotelli invece non fa assist, di goal ne fa relativamente pochi e il suo peso in campo è nullo. Vive completamente di fiammate.
> ...




di ibra comunque a parte i mal di pancia causati da raiola(voleva andare via dall inter per giocare al barca non lo vedo un sacrilegio,come non voler andare in b con la juve)non ho mai sentito niente fuori dal rettangolo verde...è un anarchico nel senso che è geniale in campo,che indicazioni vuoi dare a uno cosi che sa cambiarti la squadra da solo?sia sotto l'aspetto tecnico sia pscologico di motivazioni.In Balotelli l'aggettivo anarchico sta a significare "che fa i fatti suoi"tatticamente in campo e fuori perchè per gestirlo ci hanno provato 3 squadre con risultati alquanto modesti....Concordo con te ,certa gente al milan non sarebbe mai arrivata.
Non so piu che pensare di sto giocatore...a volte sembra sia il piu forte in rosa sul quale punti per le partite decisive,e dopo di queste ti accorgi che rispecchia solo la pochezza di questo milan.Mistero.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma io dico, c'è la possibilità di contenderti la scarpa d'oro come miglior goleador visto che hai segnato 14 gol...la quota per arrivare è 21...almeno provaci no? Che ti costa! 
Invece....nada de nada...


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

perchè continuate a confrontare ibra di oggi con balotelli?? al massimo confrontate l'ibra a 23 anni e mezzo con balotelli... se no nn ha senso...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè continuate a confrontare ibra di oggi con balotelli?? al massimo confrontate l'ibra a 23 anni e mezzo con balotelli... se no nn ha senso...



hai ben ragione...potremo paragonarlo a sheva che aveva la stessa età quando è venuto da noi ma sarebbe eresia....
comunque ci scommetterei che tra 10 anni di balotelli si diranno le stesse cose che si dicono adesso...
A me dispiace tantissimo da tifoso ma credo che senza testa e voglia il talento non basta col calcio di oggi...Il city ci ha tirato un pacco e loro si sono tolti una zavorra...


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> hai ben ragione...potremo paragonarlo a sheva che aveva la stessa età quando è venuto da noi ma sarebbe eresia....
> comunque ci scommetterei che tra 10 anni di balotelli si diranno le stesse cose che si dicono adesso...
> A me dispiace tantissimo da tifoso ma credo che senza testa e voglia il talento non basta col calcio di oggi...Il city ci ha tirato un pacco e loro si sono tolti una zavorra...



e perchè devi paragonarlo a sheva? allora io ti dico di paragonarlo a josì mari, che discorso è??

da qua a 10 anni nn lo so, io so che ultimamente si sta impegnando e nn ha + dato di matto..se poi per una partita sbagliata c'è da affossarlo fate voi... io a voi nn mi unisco di sicuro


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> perchè continuate a confrontare ibra di oggi con balotelli?? al massimo confrontate l'ibra a 23 anni e mezzo con balotelli... se no nn ha senso...



Ibra a 23 anni era un perno nella Juventus e ci buttava fuori con un colpo di tacco agli europei del 2004.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ibra a 23 anni era un perno nella Juventus e ci buttava fuori con un colpo di tacco agli europei del 2004.



Beh Mario a 21 trascinava l'Italia alla finale dell'Europeo con una doppietta alla Germania. Sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Mario a 21 trascinava l'Italia alla finale dell'Europeo con una doppietta alla Germania. Sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.


Solo che Mario non è il perno di un bel nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Solo che Mario non è il perno di un bel nulla.



Manco Ibra era il perno di quella Juve se è per questo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Manco Ibra era il perno di quella Juve se è per questo.


Insomma, lui le giocava tutte, erano Del Piero e Trezeguet ad alternarsi.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ibra a 23 anni era un perno nella Juventus e ci buttava fuori con un colpo di tacco agli europei del 2004.



era perno ma segnava poco o niente... e nn a ttt gli juventini andava a genio


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, lui le giocava tutte, erano Del Piero e Trezeguet ad alternarsi.



Mah, Trezeguet giocava sempre. Poi escluso il primo anno, il secondo di Ibra alla Juve fu un mezzo disastro.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, lui le giocava tutte, erano Del Piero e Trezeguet ad alternarsi.



anche nel milan le gioca ttt quando è disponibile...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah, Trezeguet giocava sempre. Poi escluso il primo anno, il secondo di Ibra alla Juve fu un mezzo disastro.


Non esattamente, nella stagione 2004/2005 partì 31 partite su 38 titolare, entrando 4 volte in campionato, mentre in Champions giocò 9 partite titolare su 10, entrando nell'altra partita. La stagione successiva un po' peggio in campionato, infatti giocò 29 partite da titolare e 6 da subentrato su 38, in Champions invece si migliorò addirittura giocandone 9 su 9 da titolare. Numeri inferiori sia per Trezeguet che per Del Piero in entrambe le stagioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> anche nel milan le gioca ttt quando è disponibile...


Eh, nel Milan, una squadra che non riesce manco a raggiungere il sesto posto per l'EL.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, nel Milan, una squadra che non riesce manco a raggiungere il sesto posto per l'EL.



nn ha senso sta frase...è colpa di balotelli se hanno costruito una squadra che è un letamaio?

anche con sheva e altri campioni nel 2000 siamo arrivati sesti ma nn viene considerata sta cosa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn ha senso sta frase...è colpa di balotelli se hanno costruito una squadra che è un letamaio?
> 
> anche con sheva e altri campioni nel 2000 siamo arrivati sesti ma nn viene considerata sta cosa...


Balotelli in squadre competitive ci ha giocato, finendo sempre per essere cacciato. Se gioca in questo Milan non è colpa sua ma un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn ha senso sta frase...è colpa di balotelli se hanno costruito una squadra che è un letamaio?
> 
> anche con sheva e altri campioni nel 2000 siamo arrivati sesti ma nn viene considerata sta cosa...



Si ma ricordi che realtà c'erano in Italia in quegli anni? Eh cavoli... noi stiamo facendo pena in un campionato dove Juve e Roma fanno una quantità di punti imbarazzanti, cosi giusto per rendere l'idea di in che condizioni siamo...


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli in squadre competitive ci ha giocato, finendo sempre per essere cacciato. Se gioca in questo Milan non è colpa sua ma un motivo ci sarà.



vai a chiederlo al city se nn lo stanno ringraziando ancora per la premier in cui è stato determinante dopo anni di nn vittorie e di retrocessioni...
se poi volete raccontare un altra storia fatelo pure ma nn credete che la gente vi segua a pecora


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma ricordi che realtà c'erano in Italia in quegli anni? Eh cavoli... noi stiamo facendo pena in un campionato dove Juve e Roma fanno una quantità di punti imbarazzanti, cosi giusto per rendere l'idea di in che condizioni siamo...



la cosa può essere vista anche come: la serie A era molto competitiva ma ttt le squadre erano quasi sullo stesso piano, noi nonostante alcuni fenomeni siamo arrivati sesti andando poi in coppa uefa e venendo poi l anno successivi derisi in germania dal borussia che aveva in attacco amoroso...nn van basten


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2014)

Beh Amoroso non era cosi male  è quando arrivò da noi che era alla frutta (pure allora la nostra politica era la stessa  )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> vai a chiederlo al city se nn lo stanno ringraziando ancora per la premier in cui è stato determinante dopo anni di nn vittorie e di retrocessioni...
> se poi volete raccontare un altra storia fatelo pure ma nn credete che la gente vi segua a pecora


Un grande classico degli ultimi giorni buttarla sulle prestazioni. Balotelli è stato importante nel City ma perché è andato via? Perché è un pagliaccio, un bambino, ecco perché, uno come lui avrà anche i piedi da Real Madrid ma considerato tutto il resto vale il Torino o la Lazio. Io non racconto storie, dico soltanto le cose come stanno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Amoroso non era cosi male  è quando arrivò da noi che era alla frutta (pure allora la nostra politica era la stessa  )


Arrivò Marcio


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un grande classico degli ultimi giorni buttarla sulle prestazioni. Balotelli è stato importante nel City ma perché è andato via? Perché è un pagliaccio, un bambino, ecco perché, uno come lui avrà anche i piedi da Real Madrid ma considerato tutto il resto vale il Torino o la Lazio. Io non racconto storie, dico soltanto le cose come stanno.



D'altronde da lì in poi il City ha vinto tutto...


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un grande classico degli ultimi giorni buttarla sulle prestazioni. Balotelli è stato importante nel City ma perché è andato via? Perché è un pagliaccio, un bambino, ecco perché, uno come lui avrà anche i piedi da Real Madrid ma considerato tutto il resto vale il Torino o la Lazio. Io non racconto storie, dico soltanto le cose come stanno.



immagino quindi che l'anno scorso quando il pagliaccio ci ha portati in europa tu eri triste.. va beh... ognuno ha la sua idea


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> D'altronde da lì in poi il City ha vinto tutto...


E cosa c'entra? In un progetto serio non lo puoi comunque tenere in considerazione, anche l'Inter non vinse nulla dopo il triplete ma pure da lì dovette andarsene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> immagino quindi che l'anno scorso quando il pagliaccio ci ha portati in europa tu eri triste.. va beh... ognuno ha la sua idea


Prestazioni, prestazioni, prestazioni... ancora non mi hai detto che ha segnato 30 goal in 50 partite. Io riconosco l'importanza che ha avuto l'anno passato e che ha adesso, dato che se siamo 0, senza Balotelli saremmo meno di 0 ma il problema è un altro ed è sempre lo stesso: la testa. Con questa testa può essere il perno di una squadra di metà classifica, mai di un top team.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Arrivò Marcio



Agghiacciante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Agghiacciante


Il tuo radar dev'essere andato in tilt, sapevo che saresti arrivato


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Mario a 21 trascinava l'Italia alla finale dell'Europeo con una doppietta alla Germania. Sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.



E' stata l'unica volta in cui Balotelli si è veramente distinto.
Metterei la firma ad avere il Balotelli degli Europei.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn ha senso sta frase...è colpa di balotelli se hanno costruito una squadra che è un letamaio?
> 
> anche con sheva e altri campioni nel 2000 siamo arrivati sesti ma nn viene considerata sta cosa...



Uno come Balotelli la squadra la dovrebbe trascinare. E per trascinare, non significa portarla da solo in Champions League, ma essere se non un leader uno che da fiducia al gruppo e dando l'esempio impegnandosi dal primo all'ultimo minuto.
Nel 2000-01 la squadra era andata male, ma Sheva segnava caterve di goal e s'impegnava al massimo.
Balotelli questo spirito non ce l'ha.


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ibra a 23 anni era un perno nella Juventus e ci buttava fuori con un colpo di tacco agli europei del 2004.



L'Ibra a 23 anni forse non lo ricordi benissimo.


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

Chiedete a qualche juventino cosa pensa dell'Ibra 2005/2006 e se non vi tirano qualche coltello addosso poco ci manca eh.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> L'Ibra a 23 anni forse non lo ricordi benissimo.




La prima stagione di Ibra alla Juve era stata molto positiva.
La seconda aveva alti e, soprattutto, bassi. 
E nonostante quella seconda stagione poco spumeggiante, mezza Europa aveva fatto carte false per prenderselo e tra tutti Galliani (era praticamente nostro, poi l'Inter ce lo soffiò all'ultimo minuto e ci consolammo con Oliveira. ).

C'è qualcuno che fa carte false per Balotelli? No. 
Si spera che faccia un grande Europeo proprio per venderlo al prezzo più alto e possibile.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Solo che Mario non è il perno di un bel nulla.



Insomma, senza Balotelli e con Matri al suo posto, credo che saremmo in LOTTA RETROCESSIONE a questo punto.


Sul discorso Ibra alla sua età, l' avevo scritto in tempi non sospetti che a 23 anni non c'era cotanta differenza


----------



## Ian.moone (30 Aprile 2014)

Comunque per chi difende balotelli riportando le statistiche, è vero che ha fatto 30 gol su 50 partite, ma 15 di questi su palla inattiva.

Va bene le 5 punizioni, ma 10 sono i rigori (grazie all'anno scorso dove ne abbiamo avuti tanti, e anche di inesistenti)

Son proprio i rigori dell'anno scorso che hanno illuso noi tifosi sul suo score realizzativo.


Togliendo i rigori, balotelli ha fatto 15 gol in 50 partite su azione, questo fa capire quanto sia inserito nel gioco e quanto lui si muova.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi difende balotelli riportando le statistiche, è vero che ha fatto 30 gol su 50 partite, ma 15 di questi su palla inattiva.
> 
> Va bene le 5 punizioni, ma 10 sono i rigori (grazie all'anno scorso dove ne abbiamo avuti tanti, e anche di inesistenti)
> 
> ...




Ma soprattutto: 0 gol decisivi in partite importanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto: 0 gol decisivi in partite importanti.



farà di sicuro due eurogoal che ci faranno vincere il derby


----------



## Denni90 (30 Aprile 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi difende balotelli riportando le statistiche, è vero che ha fatto 30 gol su 50 partite, ma 15 di questi su palla inattiva.
> 
> Va bene le 5 punizioni, ma 10 sono i rigori (grazie all'anno scorso dove ne abbiamo avuti tanti, e anche di inesistenti)
> 
> ...



i gol valgono tutti 1 che sia rigore o punizione o su azione... lui nn è una prima punta è normale nn faccia caterve di gol... ma nonostante questo ne ha già fatti tanti... se poi per voi contano solo quelli su azione ma nn a porta vuota, nn dentro l aria di rigore, non qua nn là sinceramente nn è un mio problema


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> farà di sicuro due eurogoal che ci faranno vincere il derby



Il derby dovrebbe vederlo dalla panchina, la stra cittadina la deve giocare gente di cuore, che onora la maglia, che suda. Tutte caratteristiche che lui non ha.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> L'Ibra a 23 anni forse non lo ricordi benissimo.



Assolutamente vero. Solo che Ibra ha avuto una _parziale _fortuna di essere in una Juve forte di testa, e avere Capello. Dico parziale perchè ovviamente ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il derby dovrebbe vederlo dalla panchina, la stra cittadina la deve giocare gente di cuore, che onora la maglia, che suda. Tutte caratteristiche che lui non ha.



pienamente d'accordo


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il derby dovrebbe vederlo dalla panchina, la stra cittadina la deve giocare gente di cuore, che onora la maglia, che suda. Tutte caratteristiche che lui non ha.



Il derby lo ha giocato gente ben peggiore


----------



## Ian.moone (30 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> i gol valgono tutti 1 che sia rigore o punizione o su azione... lui nn è una prima punta è normale nn faccia caterve di gol... ma nonostante questo ne ha già fatti tanti... se poi per voi contano solo quelli su azione ma nn a porta vuota, nn dentro l aria di rigore, non qua nn là sinceramente nn è un mio problema



Quanti errori in due righe.

I gol valgono sempre 1 solo per chi non guarda le partite e si affida alle statistiche.

Se metti la testa nel freezer e il corpo nel forno accesso muo.ri ma per le statistiche avevi una temperatura media accettabile.

L'anno scorso ha fatto 6 gol e 6 rigori per un totale di 12 gol.
Palacio ha fatto 12 gol, hamsik 11..senza rigori.. Sono uguali?

Immobile quest'anno è a 21 gol senza rigori, tanto per dire.

Candreva sta facendo un ottimo campionato, ma di quei 12 gol fatto finora, 6 sono su rigore.


IN QUALSIASI SQUADRA I RIGORI FALSANO LA REALE REALIZZAZIONE DI UN GIOCATORE.

Se poi lo vuoi difendere, fai pure..ma sono queste continue scuse e giustificazioni che danneggiano il Milan.


Poi avrei da ridire pure sul 'non è una prima punta' ma lasciamo perdere va'


----------



## Denni90 (30 Aprile 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Quanti errori in due righe.
> 
> I gol valgono sempre 1 solo per chi non guarda le partite e si affida alle statistiche.
> 
> ...



puoi sempre nn entrare nel topic di balotelli se nn ti piace come giocatore... e poi le partite si vincono con i gol nn con i ragionamenti da haters


----------



## Ian.moone (30 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> puoi sempre nn entrare nel topic di balotelli se nn ti piace come giocatore... e poi le partite si vincono con i gol nn con i ragionamenti da haters



Innanzitutto non odio balotelli (ci sono cose più importanti nella vita), ho solo riportato i fatti e la realtà; se uno dice che tutti i gol valgono 1 ha una visione non solo sbagliata ma distorta della realtà, tipico di un fan boy..quindi tra i due quello di parte al massimo sei tu.

A parte che non hai risposto,...ma perché i topic sono solo per i giocatori che piacciono?
Allora dovrebbero essere tutti chiusi 

Parliamo di cose serie se dobbiamo parlare, altrimenti lasciamo perdere che è meglio e non perdo tempo.

Se a te piace balotelli e sei soddisfatto del suo rendimento, peggio per te.


Pagare 20 milioni di cartellino e 8 milioni lordi per uno che fa gol su rigore non mi sembra molto soddisfacente.

Saluti balo fan boy


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Aprile 2014)

ricordo sempre con tristezza che potevamo avere tevez in squadra e non balotelli............


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Insomma, senza Balotelli e con Matri al suo posto, credo che saremmo in LOTTA RETROCESSIONE a questo punto.
> 
> 
> Sul discorso Ibra alla sua età, l' avevo scritto in tempi non sospetti che a 23 anni non c'era cotanta differenza


Vabbè niente, parlo contro il muro. Io Balotelli non lo cederei perché so che verrebbe rimpiazzato da Matri ma le mie considerazioni sono di tutt'altro tipo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Maggio 2014)

E magari con immobile al posti di balotelli saremmo in lotta per il terzo posto ...
Sono d accordo con splendidi incisivi,non venderei balotelli se per sostituto ci piazzano matri ma non perché non ci sarebbe di meglio sul mercato ...la cosa più bella fatta da galliani è stato ibra a 25 milioni ora un attaccante pronto e decisivo come lo svedese a quel prezzo non lo trovi più.
Balotelli per me ha una valutazione troppo bassa per ricomprarci qualcosa di decente quindi ho paura che tanto vale tenerselo...
Per me é stato un pacco.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2014)

È riuscito a non farsi ammonire, già una buona cosa.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2014)

Non mi è piaciuto, però ha pennellato un'ottima palla per il gol di testa di De Jong.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2014)

Ottima la punizione per Nigel,per il resto niente degno di nota.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Maggio 2014)

Non sa stoppare la palla ma sa fare la rabona, wow


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È riuscito a non farsi ammonire, già una buona cosa.



in realtà non l'ho mai visto nervoso stasera, mentre a roma ad esempio l'aveva anche levato perché oltre a giocar male era parecchio nervoso e a rischio cartellino.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Maggio 2014)

Balotelli voto 4; si potrebbe fare il club come lo si fece per Gilardino.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2014)

non si è fatto ammonire, in compenso ha fatto ammonire De Jong facendo partire un contropiede quando eravamo 3 vs 3 in area dell'inde e non ha passato il pallone... Asino... per me prende 6 solo perché abbiamo vinto

ma i mondiali come farà l'Italia con un "topplayer" del genere a guidare l'attacco? io a sto punto prenderei in considerazione l'idea di portare Toni e Di Natale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non si è fatto ammonire, in compenso ha fatto ammonire De Jong facendo partire un contropiede quando eravamo 3 vs 3 in area dell'inde e non ha passato il pallone... Asino... per me prende 6 solo perché abbiamo vinto
> 
> ma i mondiali come farà l'Italia con un "topplayer" del genere a guidare l'attacco? io a sto punto prenderei in considerazione l'idea di portare Toni e Di Natale



Era un big match, bisogna capirlo. Lui nelle partite più importanti non incide mai.
Se si gioca Milan-Chievo di turno..forse su calcio da fermo o rigore qualche gol lo fa


----------



## Denni90 (5 Maggio 2014)

nn capisco perchè stasera avrebbe giocato male... ha tirato, pressato, recuperato palloni, tenuto su la palla, ha fatto ammonire avversari, per nulla nervoso, ha fatto l assist a de jong...e poi che doveva fare?? tagliare l erba?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2014)

Stasera non ha giocato male, anzi ed ha aiutato abbastanza anche in fase difensiva. Poi non era facile creare pericoli quando sei solo davanti, coi soli Taarabt e Kakà a darti una mano, senza un laterale degno di nota, capace di accompagnare l'azione e con le mezzale poco propositive. Poi se lo dovete criticare a prescindere, fate pure, oramai c'abbiamo fatto il callo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn capisco perchè stasera avrebbe giocato male... ha tirato, pressato, recuperato palloni, tenuto su la palla, ha fatto ammonire avversari, per nulla nervoso, ha fatto l assist a de jong...e poi che doveva fare?? tagliare l erba?



Un attaccante che fa zero tiri in porta è insufficiente a priori, il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un attaccante che fa zero tiri in porta è insufficiente a priori, il resto è fuffa.



Questa per me è una schiocchezza.

Detto questo Balo è un equivoco tattico, non riesce a fare il centravanti, ha bisogno di un'attaccante che gli faccia da spalla, stop.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Maggio 2014)

Concordo con jino.
Con questo modulo non può giocare da prima punta.se dobbiamo puntare su di lui la prox stagione é da cambiare modulo,altrimenti per mantenere questo assetto di gioco io prenderei una prima punta vera.
Io comunque se dovessimo venderlo non mi fascerei la testa...davvero ci provo ma a me non sembra niente di che .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Maggio 2014)

Ha sbagliato due stop elementari perdendo palla, e ha perso palla nel contropiede 3 contro 3. Un tiro fuori. Un tiro in porta su punizione. Tanti falli subiti, ma forse è meglio per gli avversari lasciarlo giocare


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2014)

Visto che è stato un derby mediocre, in teoria quelli più forti dovrebbero risaltare. Invece è stato abbastanza anonimo. Ha fatto l'assist su calcio piazzato, tornava, un po' di sacrificio, ma è davvero poca roba per quello che è il giocatore più pagato della rosa assieme a Kaka.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2014)

Fino a qualche tempo fa lo si criticava perché non tornava indietro ad aiutare e non si impegnava.In questa partita ha fatto tanto,ha giocato bene.Ha corso,ha aiutato la squadra,tornava in difesa,ha fatto un goal (annullato per fuorigioco) ha fatto un assist PERFETTO (mamma mia che cross pazzesco che ha messo!) per il goal che c'ha fatto vincere il derby,non era nervoso,non è caduto nelle provocazioni,ha fatto ammonire molti giocatori e se l'arbitro fosse stato giusto avrebbe fatto prendere un rosso a Samuel per doppia ammonizione.Che deve fare di più?Io non lo so.
Non vi va mai bene nulla.


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Fino a qualche tempo fa lo si criticava perché non tornava indietro ad aiutare e non si impegnava.In questa partita ha fatto tanto,ha giocato bene.Ha corso,ha aiutato la squadra,tornava in difesa,ha fatto un goal (annullato per fuorigioco) ha fatto un assist PERFETTO (mamma mia che cross pazzesco che ha messo!) per il goal che c'ha fatto vincere il derby,non era nervoso,non è caduto nelle provocazioni,ha fatto ammonire molti giocatori e se l'arbitro fosse stato giusto avrebbe fatto prendere un rosso a Samuel per doppia ammonizione.Che deve fare di più?Io non lo so.
> Non vi va mai bene nulla.



Visto l'avatar e il nickname che hai, ricordati appunto come giocava Sheva e come gioca Balotelli.
Se la partita di Balotelli era da 6,5 o da 7, allora le prestazioni di Sheva nei derby erano come minimo da 9.
Quell'assist perfetto (che è stato un calcio da fermo tirato bene che gente come Donadoni e Albertini, o Pirlo e Bale, facevano e fanno ripetutamente in una singola gara).


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Visto l'avatar e il nickname che hai, ricordati appunto come giocava Sheva e come gioca Balotelli.
> Se la partita di Balotelli era da 6,5 o da 7, allora le prestazioni di Sheva nei derby erano come minimo da 9.
> Quell'assist perfetto (che è stato un calcio da fermo tirato bene che gente come Donadoni e Albertini, o Pirlo e Bale, facevano e fanno ripetutamente in una singola gara).



Infatti tutti i derby giocati da Sheva erano da 9/10.
Ricordati anche che Donadoni,Albertini e Pirlo giocavano anche con compagni di squadra ben più forti di quelli che ha Mario.In linea teorica Mario se avesse una squadra seria al suo fianco sarebbe dovuto stare in area di rigore a ricevere proprio quel pallone.Ma Mario gioca in una squadra di bidoni e si è addirittura dovuto caricare sulle spalle un compito che in una squadra seria non sarebbe mai stato suo..Tirare una punizione per l'ammucchiata in area.
Se poi volete criticare Balo sempre e comunque fate pure,io non ci voglio entrare in questo "odio" verso di lui.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn capisco perchè stasera avrebbe giocato male... ha tirato, pressato, recuperato palloni, tenuto su la palla, ha fatto ammonire avversari, per nulla nervoso, ha fatto l assist a de jong...e poi che doveva fare?? tagliare l erba?





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Stasera non ha giocato male, anzi ed ha aiutato abbastanza anche in fase difensiva. Poi non era facile creare pericoli quando sei solo davanti, coi soli Taarabt e Kakà a darti una mano, senza un laterale degno di nota, capace di accompagnare l'azione e con le mezzale poco propositive. Poi se lo dovete criticare a prescindere, fate pure, oramai c'abbiamo fatto il callo.





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato due stop elementari perdendo palla, e ha perso palla nel contropiede 3 contro 3. Un tiro fuori. Un tiro in porta su punizione. Tanti falli subiti, ma forse è meglio per gli avversari lasciarlo giocare



Ieri sera Balotelli ha sbagliato TANTISSIMO.. ieri dalla curva c'è stato piu' di un mugugno ( da me compreso).

Vi garantisco che non era accanimento, anche perchè non sono "contro Balotelli", ma alcuni errori erano veramente sciocchi, cose che uno come lui non puo' fare.
Detto questo mi fa venire un nervoso quando fa voli tipo "ho-pestato-una-mina-antiuomo", Dio che nervi!

Pare che gli sparino dagli spalti 10 volte a partita minimo!


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2014)

Criticatelo quanto volete, tanto alla fine in qualche modo le sblocca sempre lui


----------



## prebozzio (5 Maggio 2014)

Vi meritate Matri e Pazzini


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Vi meritate Matri e Pazzini



Hai sbagliato persona 

Solitamente sono io che scrivo "Vi meritate Matri e Pazzini"

Ieri Mario ha fatto oggettivamente male, ma come sempre il perfetto cross su punizione salva la baracca. ( per fortuna oserei dire)

Ieri non ha azzeccato una cosa che sia una, e a parte volare via come una piuma in mezzo ad un tornado ogni 4 minuti, non ha fatto altro che fare inca*zzare tutti.


----------



## Denni90 (5 Maggio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato persona
> 
> Solitamente sono io che scrivo "Vi meritate Matri e Pazzini"
> 
> ...



io sinceramente l'ho vista molto diversa la sua partita... i pochi tiri che abbiamo fatto li ha fatti lui per dire..se poi è stato bravo handanovic o quelli là si buttavano di corpo per murare nn è colpa sua


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> io sinceramente l'ho vista molto diversa la sua partita... i pochi tiri che abbiamo fatto li ha fatti lui per dire..se poi è stato bravo handanovic o quelli là si buttavano di corpo per murare nn è colpa sua



Il tiro in cui è stato bravo Handanovic, era a gioco fermo.

Quando glie lo hanno parato col corpo, era l' azione in cui c'era Poli mi pare e un difensore dell' Inter ha fatto rimbalzare la palla indietro in un contrasto. In quell' azione a Balotelli è arrivata una palla d' oro, e il fatto di averla tirata addosso a un loro difensore è stato un suo demerito. Aveva tutta la porta, e aveva tutto il tempo di vedere che il difensore era ormai in traettoria, ma ha voluto tirare comunque la sua minella, perchè gioca e vive senza neuroni 

Detto questo, non dico che è stato un errore clamoroso, ma un tiro rimpallato di quel genere è piu' un errore nel tiro che un miracolo del difensore


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (5 Maggio 2014)

Scarso come pochi sia dal punto di vista tecnico, sia, e soprattutto, da quello tattico.
Perchè diamine viene a prendersi palla a centrocampo?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Scarso come pochi sia dal punto di vista tecnico, sia, e soprattutto, da quello tattico.
> Perchè diamine viene a prendersi palla a centrocampo?



Non esagerare dai 

Sul discorso della palla, molto semplice, sapendo di essere piu' forte di tutti gli altri in squadra, è frustrante vedere gli altri che sbagliano tutto a pochi metri da te, e la palla non ti arriva mai... a livello psicologico funziona cosi pressapoco 

Quindi torni indietro almeno la palla la vedi..


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2014)

Siamo sempre lì, se non avesse fatto l'assist sarebbe stata una prestazione assolutamente da 5/5,5. Ma lo ha fatto e anche bello.


----------



## Jerry West (5 Maggio 2014)

Ha giocato una partita intelligente invece, ha cercato di prendere palla e di lasciare l'area libera per gli inserimenti (pochi) di Poli e Kaka. Vale la pena ripeterlo, non è una prima punta. E' una prima punta solo nel fisico e nella pochissima voglia di correre, per caratteristiche e' una seconda punta, uno a cui piace girare e ricevere palla nei piedi. L'anno prossimo spero il Milan possa affiancargli un grande attaccante, uno alla Toni per intenderci..


----------



## prebozzio (5 Maggio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato persona
> 
> Solitamente sono io che scrivo "Vi meritate Matri e Pazzini"
> 
> ...


Non ho sbagliato persona semplicemente perché non era un commento rivolto a una persona specifica, altrimenti ti avrei quotato 

Ieri ha fatto quasi tutte le cose che un allenatore vorrebbe dalla sua prima punta: tenere palla, subire falli, far ammonire gli avversari, allargarsi per favorire gli inserimenti dei compagni, rientrare in copertura. Certo, non è stato quasi mai pericoloso e ha sbagliato qualche giocata apparentemente semplice, infatti la sua partita la giudico complessivamente sufficiente, un 6+. Con un arbitro diverso avrebbe anche fatto rimanere l'Inter in 10.
Dai e dai, però, alla fine quello decisivo per questo Milan è sempre lui (l'assist a De Jong), e da qui non si scappa.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2014)

La mia firma parla chiaro. Senza siamo pochissima roba, più di quanto lo siamo ora (puro eufemismo)!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Maggio 2014)

Buona partita nonostante sia stato poco servito


----------



## Denni90 (5 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ho sbagliato persona semplicemente perché non era un commento rivolto a una persona specifica, altrimenti ti avrei quotato
> 
> Ieri ha fatto quasi tutte le cose che un allenatore vorrebbe dalla sua prima punta: tenere palla, subire falli, far ammonire gli avversari, allargarsi per favorire gli inserimenti dei compagni, rientrare in copertura. Certo, non è stato quasi mai pericoloso e ha sbagliato qualche giocata apparentemente semplice, infatti la sua partita la giudico complessivamente sufficiente, un 6+. Con un arbitro diverso avrebbe anche fatto rimanere l'Inter in 10.
> Dai e dai, però, alla fine quello decisivo per questo Milan è sempre lui (l'assist a De Jong), e da qui non si scappa.



giustissimo !! se nn ci mette la zampa lui possiamo aspettare quanto vogliamo ma nn si vince nulla...


----------



## prebozzio (5 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La mia firma parla chiaro. Senza siamo pochissima roba, più di quanto lo siamo ora (puro eufemismo)!!!


Il fan club 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] libera spazio per i messaggi privati


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il fan club
> [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] libera spazio per i messaggi privati



Un fan club poco frequentato. Uno degli iscritti ha pure abbandonato la barca


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il fan club
> [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] libera spazio per i messaggi privati



Fatto


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti tutti i derby giocati da Sheva erano da 9/10.
> Ricordati anche che Donadoni,Albertini e Pirlo giocavano anche con compagni di squadra ben più forti di quelli che ha Mario.In linea teorica Mario se avesse una squadra seria al suo fianco sarebbe dovuto stare in area di rigore a ricevere proprio quel pallone.Ma Mario gioca in una squadra di bidoni e si è addirittura dovuto caricare sulle spalle un compito che in una squadra seria non sarebbe mai stato suo..Tirare una punizione per l'ammucchiata in area.
> Se poi volete criticare Balo sempre e comunque fate pure,io non ci voglio entrare in questo "odio" verso di lui.



In una Serie A così mediocre Balotelli dovrebbe risaltare. Gioca in una squadra di bidoni? Ok. Abbiamo tanti bidoni quanto l'Inter. E nelle partite tra bidoni, chi è più forte deve dimostrare la sua superiorità.
Nella Serie A di 10 anni fa (ed evito di tornare più indietro) avrebbe fatto panchina in tutte le big.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> giustissimo !! se nn ci mette la zampa lui possiamo aspettare quanto vogliamo ma nn si vince nulla...



Quoto, mai detto il contrario, anzi ho scritto spesso che senza Balotelli saremmo in zona salvezza probabilmente, io parlavo della partita di ieri.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non ho sbagliato persona semplicemente perché non era un commento rivolto a una persona specifica, altrimenti ti avrei quotato
> 
> Ieri ha fatto quasi tutte le cose che un allenatore vorrebbe dalla sua prima punta: tenere palla, subire falli, far ammonire gli avversari, allargarsi per favorire gli inserimenti dei compagni, rientrare in copertura. Certo, non è stato quasi mai pericoloso e ha sbagliato qualche giocata apparentemente semplice, infatti la sua partita la giudico complessivamente sufficiente, un 6+. Con un arbitro diverso avrebbe anche fatto rimanere l'Inter in 10.
> Dai e dai, però, alla fine quello decisivo per questo Milan è sempre lui (l'assist a De Jong), e da qui non si scappa.



A me da fastidio quando appunto sbaglia le cose semplici, è piu' importante un giocatore che fa bene le cose semplici, che uno che ogni tanto ha il colpo.
Detto questo per me Balotelli puo' diventare molto piu' forte di come è ora.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un fan club poco frequentato. Uno degli iscritti ha pure abbandonato la barca



Dov'è sto fan club di Mario?Ci voglio entrare pure io!!



Aron ha scritto:


> In una Serie A così mediocre Balotelli dovrebbe risaltare. Gioca in una squadra di bidoni? Ok. Abbiamo tanti bidoni quanto l'Inter. E nelle partite tra bidoni, chi è più forte deve dimostrare la sua superiorità.
> Nella Serie A di 10 anni fa (ed evito di tornare più indietro) avrebbe fatto panchina in tutte le big.



Infatti a casa mia Balotelli è risaltato e manco poco!Se quella punizione PERFETTA non l'avesse tirata Mario ora staremo a parlare dello 0 a 0.Ma per voi fare l'assist decisivo per il goal partita in un derby non è mettersi in risalto no??L'inter ha avuto alcune punizioni simili a quella che ha portato noi al goal,ma mi pare che siano state battute parecchio male..
Se questo non è mettersi in risalto...Cosa pretendete che faccia tripletta nel derby partendo da centrocampo scartando tutti?Eh dai certo che non ve ne va mai bene una..Haters siete e Haters restate.


----------



## robs91 (5 Maggio 2014)

Prestazione appena sufficiente,ma quantomeno ha fatto qualcosa in più rispetto alla partita dell'Olimpico.


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> è piu' importante un giocatore che fa bene le cose semplici, che uno che ogni tanto ha il colpo.
> Detto questo per me Balotelli puo' diventare molto piu' forte di come è ora.



e piu importante un gilardino che fa bene le sponde ? 

sono opinioni ma per me, il piu importante e quello che ti fa vincere... anche se non tocca piu di 10 palloni in tutta la partita.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> e piu importante un gilardino che fa bene le sponde ?
> 
> sono opinioni ma per me, il piu importante e quello che ti fa vincere... anche se non tocca piu di 10 palloni in tutta la partita.



Però avrebbe la possibilità di decidere tutte le partite, non una su tre. E' questo che gli si imputa, la mancanza di continuità delle giocate, sia nella stessa partita che nell'arco di più prestazioni.


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però avrebbe la possibilità di decidere tutte le partite, non una su tre. E' questo che gli si imputa, la mancanza di continuità delle giocate, sia nella stessa partita che nell'arco di più prestazioni.



io ho voglia di spronarlo perche potrebbe fare nettamente meglio (se ci mettese la voglia giusta).
ma intanto mi accontento del "poco" che ci offre.
tanto uno che e sempre decisivo come shevchenko o ibra non lo troviamo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2014)

Se Balotelli non cambia approccio non diventerà mai un vero campione e soprattutto un leader.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> io ho voglia di spronarlo perche potrebbe fare nettamente meglio (se ci mettese la voglia giusta).
> ma intanto mi accontento del "poco" che ci offre.
> tanto uno che e sempre decisivo come shevchenko o ibra non lo troviamo.



Bisogna vedere se è meglio uno sempre da 6+ o uno che fa una partita da 8 e una da 4, poi una da 5 e un'altra la risolve.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> e piu importante un gilardino che fa bene le sponde ?
> 
> sono opinioni ma per me, il piu importante e quello che ti fa vincere... anche se non tocca piu di 10 palloni in tutta la partita.



Se giocasse con la grinta di Gilardino, si, sarebbe meglio di come gioca ora.


----------



## davoreb (6 Maggio 2014)

Penso che per partire con un progetto serio bisogna venderlo.

Se c'era ancora lo spogliatoio del 2007 il balo si sarebbe dovuto cambiare in termini di atteggiamenti in campo che e il suo più grosso limite.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Maggio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Penso che per partire con un progetto serio bisogna venderlo.
> 
> Se c'era ancora lo spogliatoio del 2007 il balo si sarebbe dovuto cambiare in termini di atteggiamenti in campo che e il suo più grosso limite.



"Progetto" e "serio" sono 2 parole sconosciute a questa società.
Faccio davvero fatica a capire quelli che dicono o scrivono "per 30 milioni Balotelli può partire", "De Sciglio per 15 milioni lo porto io", "El Shaarawy può andare, è sempre rotto", "Montolivo per 10 milioni deve andare", ecc... Si intascano tutto il ricavato o andrebbero a prendere giocatori abissalmente peggio di quelli che abbiamo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Maggio 2014)

Il suo ultimo tiro in porta risale tipo a Milan-Livorno


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2014)

Come disse Maldini, sarei molto curioso di vederlo nella Juventus. Cioè in una squadra con un'idea tattica precisa, con un allenatore vero, con un gruppo serio e professionale ed una società/dirigenza forti. 

Balo già di suo è un ragazzo spesso allo sbando, in una società come la nostra è il delirio.


----------



## arcanum (6 Maggio 2014)

Resto dell'idea che se dovesse partire per andare in una squadra seria farebbe il salto di qualità (e noi di conseguenza ci mangeremmo le mani)


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che se dovesse partire per andare in una squadra seria farebbe il salto di qualità (e noi di conseguenza ci mangeremmo le mani)



Era già in una squadra seria, cioè il City.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Maggio 2014)

per me è sopravvalutato...


----------



## vota DC (6 Maggio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che se dovesse partire per andare in una squadra seria farebbe il salto di qualità (e noi di conseguenza ci mangeremmo le mani)



Al contrario per me in una squadra debole potrebbe fare il trascinatore e portarla alla salvezza da solo.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2014)

X-Balotelli-El Shaarawy
X

Bisogna ripartire da qui.
A destra un Cerci, in avanti proverei la scommessa Finnbogason.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Un giocatore immondo. Mister zero tiri in porta, se non fosse per quelle punizioni che gli fanno tirare da qualsiasi posizione.


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore immondo. Mister zero tiri in porta, se non fosse per quelle punizioni che gli fanno tirare da qualsiasi posizione.



Con i due legni di oggi però rischiavamo di andare in EL.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Una società seria lo vende domattina.


----------



## andre (11 Maggio 2014)

Oggi avrà mandato a quel paese i compagni almeno 5-6 volte. Se fosse un mio compagno di squadra non gliela passerei più la palla.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Bravo Mario. Oggi è stato molto sfortunato e purtroppo è stato sostenuto da mummie come Kakà e Honda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Oggi avrà mandato a quel paese i compagni almeno 5-6 volte. Se fosse un mio compagno di squadra non gliela passerei più la palla.



Volevo scriverlo io.Ci sta di arrabbiarsi con i compagni in momenti concitati della partita,ma mandarli aff... è assolutamente inaccettabile.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore immondo. Mister zero tiri in porta, se non fosse per quelle punizioni che gli fanno tirare da qualsiasi posizione.



Per me ha fatto bene oggi. Ha dato due assist all'inizio che i nostri cadaveri non hanno sfruttato, ed è stato sempre il più pericoloso. Nel finale si è innervosito, ma non toglie quel che ha fatto prima. Opinione mia.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Bravo Mario. Oggi è stato molto sfortunato e purtroppo è stato sostenuto da mummie come Kakà e Honda.



Concordo. Uno dei pochi ad averci provato. Se i tiri finiscono sul palo la colpa di certo non è la sua.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Bravo Mario. Oggi è stato molto sfortunato e purtroppo è stato sostenuto da mummie come Kakà e Honda.



La sintesi più giusta.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Oggi ha giocato bene e preso 2 legni. Poi se lo dobbiamo criticare a prescindere è un altro discorso....


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Molto sfortunato oggi, i legni sono un pò il dipinto della nostra stagione.


----------



## andre (11 Maggio 2014)

Io vedo un Taarabt che entra in campo e si mangia letteralmente l'erba e un Balotelli che nel pressing sembra stia andando alla sedia elettrica


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Uno dei pochi ad averci provato. Se i tiri finiscono sul palo la colpa di certo non è la sua.



Oggi si è impegnato, è tornato anche in difesa ad aiutare i compagni, ha preso 2 legni. Non capisco cosa dovesse fare più di quello che ha fatto. Capisco le critiche, non gliele ho mai risparmiate, anzi, ma oggi è stato uno dei migliori in campo. Può fare di più? Certo, ma non significa che giochi sempre da cani.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Maggio 2014)

Mandarsi a quel paese è normale.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo io.Ci sta di arrabbiarsi con i compagni in momenti concitati della partita,ma mandarli aff... è assolutamente inaccettabile.



lo faceva anche ibra...


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> lo faceva anche ibra...



Si,mi dava fastidio anche quando lo faceva lui.


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,mi dava fastidio anche quando lo faceva lui.



Anche a me dava fastidio.
C'è da dire però che Ibra in un certo senso poteva permetterselo, era un vero trascinatore. 
Balotelli no.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2014)

questo gioca da solo, non ha fatto altro che tirare in porta da lontano e defilarsi sempre sulla fascia, quando calcia lo fa molto bene ma non è modo di giocare a calcio questo..detto questo non ha giocato male, è stato più positivo di altre volte..


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo gioca da solo, non ha fatto altro che tirare in porta da lontano e defilarsi sempre sulla fascia, quando calcia lo fa molto bene ma non è modo di giocare a calcio questo..detto questo non ha giocato male, è stato più positivo di altre volte..



Oggi ha fatto anche due belle imbucate non sfruttate da Montolivo prima e Kakà poi... non è che ha giocato proprio da solo dai....


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi ha fatto anche due belle imbucate non sfruttate da Montolivo prima e Kakà poi... non è che ha giocato proprio da solo dai....



.

Ha cominciato a fare da solo qundo ha capito che è inutile passarla a certi cadaveri.


----------



## Djici (11 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Io vedo un Taarabt che entra in campo e si mangia letteralmente l'erba e un Balotelli che nel pressing sembra stia andando alla sedia elettrica



buonissima partita.
ha fatto tutto quello che era possibile.

mezzo passaggio buono non l'ha ricevuto.
quello che ha fatto lo ha fatto da solo ogni volta.
e ricordo pure un bel pressing sul portiere... tornava in difesa a aiutare ogni tanto


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi ha fatto anche due belle imbucate non sfruttate da Montolivo prima e Kakà poi... non è che ha giocato proprio da solo dai....



vero, infatti ha fatto un passo avanti da questo punto di vista, ma non mi piace prorpio il fatto che si defila troppo, deve fare il centravanti deve tenere imepgnati i due centrali, solo cosi aiuta la squadra..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Ha cominciato a fare da solo qundo ha capito che è inutile passarla a certi cadaveri.



Da solo comunque non fa granché ,a parte tiri da fermo spettacolari é un giocatore che deve essere continuamente servito altrimenti esce dal gioco.ovviamente con un centrocampo di fabbri,kaka e honda inesistenti può fare ben poco,come un pazzini qualunque...tiri da fuori a parte .la partita ë cambiata solo quando é entrato il faraone,ha fatto alcune giocate che mi hanno fatto dire"grazie a dio é tornato" e mi ha dato proprio la sensazione di essere l unico giocatore in grado di mettersi il milan,anche questo milan sulle spalle...come ha fatto l anno scorso!ha tecnica ,velocità ,testa e cuore.c è un bisso tra lui e balotelli su.il milan va costruito su di lui altro che storie!!


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Da solo comunque non fa granché ,a parte tiri da fermo spettacolari é un giocatore che deve essere continuamente servito altrimenti esce dal gioco.ovviamente con un centrocampo di fabbri,kaka e honda inesistenti può fare ben poco,come un pazzini qualunque...tiri da fuori a parte .la partita ë cambiata solo quando é entrato il faraone,ha fatto alcune giocate che mi hanno fatto dire"grazie a dio é tornato" e mi ha dato proprio la sensazione di essere l unico giocatore in grado di mettersi il milan,anche questo milan sulle spalle...come ha fatto l anno scorso!ha tecnica ,velocità ,testa e cuore.c è un bisso tra lui e balotelli su.il milan va costruito su di lui altro che storie!!



Anche io stravedo per il faraone ma anche lui se non viene servito non segna da solo come Ronaldo. E Mario da solo ha creato 4-5 pericoli, seppur da fuori area o su punizione. E poi l'atteggiamento non mi è dispiaciuto ieri onestamente.

La verità è che se Constant non avesse fatto il pasticcio staremmo qui a fare altre valutazioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Maggio 2014)

Su Sfide stanno facendo rivedere la storia recente dell'Italia. La partita contro la Germania.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2014)

Questa sera ha fatto una comparsata.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Maggio 2014)

non ha giocato...era meglio mettere Mastour a questo punto...


----------



## Denni90 (18 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non ha giocato...era meglio mettere Mastour a questo punto...



l ho pensato anche io ... è entrato come se dovesse andare in miniera... bah..


----------



## Hammer (18 Maggio 2014)

Molto presente e motivato, ho visto


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Maggio 2014)

ha passeggiato tutto il tempo, secondo me aveva paura di farsi male in vista dei mondiali. 

vedo però che non ha perso occasione per battibeccare con l'avversario di turno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Maggio 2014)

25 gol stagionali Cavani
28 Aguero
31 Suarez
25 Sturridge
24 Benzema
28 Lewandowski
23 Immobile
36 Costa
21 Sanchez

18 Balotelli

che ha in meno di questi?? Stagione sotto alla sufficienza poche storie
Pure Rooney ne ha fatti meno di 20 (mi sembra 19), ma l'Inglese ha fatto stagioni da 25-30 gol


----------



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 25 gol stagionali Cavani
> 28 Aguero
> 31 Suarez
> 25 Sturridge
> ...




Balotelli ha in meno la testa .....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha in meno la testa .....



esatto...anche Suarez e Ibrahimovic sono matti, ma hanno fame


----------



## Jaqen (19 Maggio 2014)

Paragoniamo anche le squadre oltre ai giocatori? Dai.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Maggio 2014)

Insieme a De Jong pochi cavoli è stato il migliore per tutto l'arco della stagione.
Dite quello che volete ci ha salvati e non poche volte.Contano i fatti e lui ha fatto molti fatti (scusate il gioco bizzarro di parole)


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Paragoniamo anche le squadre oltre ai giocatori? Dai.



eh gia immobile gioca in uno squadrone, ma poi se fosse non dico un campione ma un ottimo giocatore si farebbe notare in questa squadra scarsa, invece fa più schifo di altri, nonostante i suoi gol li fa sempre contro le piccole..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Maggio 2014)

leggo tante critiche nei suoi confronti,ma comunque segnare 18 reti in una stagione disgraziata come questa e soprattutto in una squadra semidisastrata non mi sembra una cosa da poco...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> leggo tante critiche nei suoi confronti,ma comunque segnare 18 reti in una stagione disgraziata come questa e soprattutto in una squadra semidisastrata non mi sembra una cosa da poco...



ma il fatto che segna tanto glielo riconosco ma i gol non si contanto soltanto ma si pesano soprattutto e poi la cosa più importante è il lavoro per fai per la squadra, non quello che fai per te stesso, un giocatore egoista non ci serve, soprattutto non serve a una squadra in difficoltà come la nostra..


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2014)

Premetto, l'atteggiamento con cui è entrato non mi ha fatto impazzire. Certo la partita non s'era messa bene con il rosso di Mexes. Comunque stasera prestazione sufficente.

Ciò che mi ha fatto arrabbiare è altro, stava per entrare, hanno espulso Mexes e lui ha preso la strada degli spogliatoi. Tranne ricomparire dopo 5 minuti, credo perchè è stato mandato a chiamare, credo. Non è un comportamento adeguato, punto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Maggio 2014)

avrà fatto 18 gol,sarà anche il miglior marcatore,rigorista ecc però a me sto anno non è piaciuto per niente.
Sufficienza per i gol ma ...non vedo la benchè minima traccia del campione.Ieri ë entrato in maniera vergognosa dai...ha un atteggiamento che sarebbe da far marcire in tribuna.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Maggio 2014)

avrà fatto 18 gol,sarà anche il miglior marcatore,rigorista ecc però a me sto anno non è piaciuto per niente.
Sufficienza per i gol ma ...non vedo la benchè minima traccia del campione.Ieri ë entrato in maniera vergognosa dai...ha un atteggiamento che sarebbe da far marcire in tribuna.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Maggio 2014)

E' veramente scarso a livell imbarazzanti; anche ieri impatto magnifico sulla partita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Maggio 2014)

Ah, per chi dice che è stato bravissimo a fare 14 in un campionato sfortunato perchè " la squadra era scarsa"..Giustamente Immobile e Di Natale avevano i fenomeni dietro.
Questo qui è negato e basta, anche Llorente gli da trecento piste.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Maggio 2014)

Ha fatto 18 goals totali, il doppio rispetto al secondo marcatore in rosa. Senza di lui andavamo dritti in B. Il resto è noia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 18 goals totali, il doppio rispetto al secondo marcatore in rosa. Senza di lui andavamo dritti in B. Il resto è noia.



Era il minimo, giocava da unica punta. Poi di gol da attaccante vero ne ricordo ben pochi


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 25 gol stagionali Cavani
> 28 Aguero
> 31 Suarez
> 25 Sturridge
> ...


25 gol stagionali Cavani: 1° in Ligue1
28 Aguero: 1° in Premier
31 Suarez: 2° in Premier
25 Sturridge: 2° in Premier
24 Benzema: 2° in Liga
28 Lewandowski: 2° in Bundesliga
23 Immobile: 7° in Serie A
36 Costa: 1° in Liga
21 Sanchez: 2° in Liga

18 Balotelli: 8° in Serie A.

Ecco una delle differenze, le squadre.

E poi, faresti a cambio con Immobile, Sanchez o Sturridge? Gli altri costano il doppio di Balotelli, e se Balotelli non fosse così non sarebbe nel Milan attuale.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (19 Maggio 2014)

peso specifico dei goal insufficente. difenderlo mi pare proprio uno spreco di fiato. buon giocatore, ma per essere da milan deve cambiare la testa. da cedere immediatamente, per motivi prettamente mentali. e nelle grandi partite conta poco, anche li sconta debolezze.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> 25 gol stagionali Cavani: 1° in Ligue1
> 28 Aguero: 1° in Premier
> 31 Suarez: 2° in Premier
> 25 Sturridge: 2° in Premier
> ...



Non si tratta di squadre, doveva trascinarci quest'anno come ha fatto Elsha l'anno scorso...invece è sparito
Se rimane al Milan l'anno prossimo sarà la stagione decisiva


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *E' veramente scarso* a livell imbarazzanti; anche ieri impatto magnifico sulla partita.





Possiamo discutere sul suo atteggiamento e la voglia di fare, ma il talento non si discute non scherziamo proprio.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di squadre, doveva trascinarci quest'anno come ha fatto Elsha l'anno scorso...invece è sparito
> Se rimane al Milan l'anno prossimo sarà la stagione decisiva


ElSha ci ha trascinato per 19 partite, e Balo per le 19 seguenti 

Quest'anno volenti o nolenti è stato il giocatore più spesso decisivo... ma non così tanto da portarci in Europa, per questo la sua stagione è sufficiente o poco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ElSha ci ha trascinato per 19 partite, e Balo per le 19 seguenti
> 
> Quest'anno volenti o nolenti è stato il giocatore più spesso decisivo... ma non così tanto da portarci in Europa, per questo la sua stagione è sufficiente o poco.



Se vogliamo prendere in considerazione la squadra, Elsha ci ha trascinato con dei morti mentre Balotelli con una squadra in crescita (fisicamente e mentalmente)

La stagione di Balotelli per me è da 5,5


----------



## Jaqen (19 Maggio 2014)

Il Torino tra l'altro è una squadra che ha dimostrato di essere a noi superiore.
Però ok, Balo è scarso. Va bene, è proprio netto. Se ne siete convinti ok, che ci posso fare


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo prendere in considerazione la squadra, Elsha ci ha trascinato con dei morti mentre Balotelli con una squadra in crescita (fisicamente e mentalmente)
> 
> La stagione di Balotelli per me è da 5,5


Volendo fare una statistica semplice, nelle partite in cui ElSha ha segnato il Milan ha fatto 22 punti. In quelle in cui ha segnato Balotelli 20 punti. La differenza è che ElSha ha giocato 37 partite, Balo 13...
Non voglio ridimensionare la stagione di Stephan, che nel girone di andata ci ha tirato fuori dalla melma letteralmente. Ma senza Balo non saremmo mai andati in Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Volendo fare una statistica semplice, nelle partite in cui ElSha ha segnato il Milan ha fatto 22 punti. In quelle in cui ha segnato Balotelli 20 punti. La differenza è che ElSha ha giocato 37 partite, Balo 13...
> Non voglio ridimensionare la stagione di Stephan, che nel girone di andata ci ha tirato fuori dalla melma letteralmente. Ma senza Balo non saremmo mai andati in Champions.



Vero, senza Balotelli non saremmo in Champions, ma come ti ho detto Elsha ci ha tirato fuori dalla melma con una squadra che camminava in mezzo al campo mentre Balotelli si è trovato una squadra motivata e abbastanza in forma (oltre ad aver segnato tanti rigori, ma sempre gol sono)


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2014)

Si possono tirare le somme, sicuramente da Mario ci si aspettava qualcosa di più, la stagione non è negativa ed i numeri parlano chiaro, ma da Balotelli non posso essere soddisfatto di una stagione da 6,5.

La verità è che in estate si era puntato tutto su di lui, ma non è stato in grado di essere un leader ed un trascinatore, l'errore è stato che in società credevano potesse fare l'Ibra, forse un pò ingannati dai sei mesi della scorsa stagione super. 

La nota più positiva comunque rimangono i comportamenti degli ultimi mesi, decisamente migliorato sul campo, pochi gialli e poche crisi isteriche. Nella prima parte di stagione era da censura.


----------



## davoreb (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Volendo fare una statistica semplice, nelle partite in cui ElSha ha segnato il Milan ha fatto 22 punti. In quelle in cui ha segnato Balotelli 20 punti. La differenza è che ElSha ha giocato 37 partite, Balo 13...
> Non voglio ridimensionare la stagione di Stephan, che nel girone di andata ci ha tirato fuori dalla melma letteralmente. Ma senza Balo non saremmo mai andati in Champions.



el shaarawy dava un aiuto alla squadra difensivo che balotelli non ha Mai fatto. 

elsha senza rigori ha fatto 16 goal, balotelli da prima punta non Li ha Mai fatti neanche con i rigori.

per me Il gioco di elsha favorisce balotelli non poco quindi Io ripartirei da entrambi ma la stagione dell'anno scorso di elsha e stats fenomenale, balotelli sufficiente mentre quest'anno insufficiente


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2014)

da cedere perché el shaarawy *beneficierà *della sua assenza potete starne sicuri ed è il faraone quello su cui puntare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Maggio 2014)

Sarei curioso di fare una media voto delle sue prestazioni nei big match. 14 reti in campionato di cui 4 su punizione e mi pare 4 su rigore, è tutto dire..


----------



## Snake (19 Maggio 2014)

a 24 anni non ha ancora fatto una stagione da almeno 20 gol, un fenomeno proprio


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di fare una media voto delle sue prestazioni nei big match. 14 reti in campionato di cui 4 su punizione e mi pare 4 su rigore, è tutto dire..



Ah già mi ero scordato che i goal su punizione e su rigore non valgono.
E' questo il motivo per il quale Cerci ieri ha sbagliato il rigore contro la Fiorentina,perché i rigori non valgono come goal no?Per la serie che un rigore non ti può cambiare la stagione.NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Vaglielo a dire al Torino,ai suoi tifosi e a Cerci..Vaglielo a dire a Cerci "Ma che te frega era solo un rigore,fregatene!Non vale come un goal su azione" si si è proprio cosi eh....


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> a 24 anni non ha ancora fatto una stagione da almeno 20 gol, un fenomeno proprio



54 presenze 30 reti in rossonero


Lasciamo perdere dai


----------



## Aron (19 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> a 24 anni non ha ancora fatto una stagione da almeno 20 gol, un fenomeno proprio



Per me non è tanto un discorso di numeri di goal, ma del valore di essi.
Gilardino segnava abbastanza spesso, ma erano quasi sempre reti non decisive e raramente contro delle big.
Wea invece non segnava tanto, ma i suoi goal pesavano come macigni. Alla prima stagione col Milan la buttava dentro a Juve (andata e ritorno), Roma (andata e ritorno), Lazio e Fiorentina. E quando non segnava creava sempre il panico tra gli avversari.

Balotelli ha il talento per vincere il Pallone d'Oro, ma con la testa che c'ha è destinato a ritagliarsi un suo spazio solo in club tipo Torino e Sampdoria, come Cassano e altri giocatori simili.
Non ha la mentalità per giocare in una big.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 54 presenze 30 reti in rossonero
> 
> 
> Lasciamo perdere dai



se andasse via so già che lo rimpiangeremmo amaramente.18 reti in una stagione balorda come questa e "supportato" da una squadra semidisastrata credo che siano un ottimo score.E poi con chi dovremmo sostituirlo?


----------



## Hammer (19 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 18 goals totali, il doppio rispetto al secondo marcatore in rosa. Senza di lui andavamo dritti in B. Il resto è noia.



Mi duole dirlo, nonostante sia davvero insopportabile per atteggiamento e predisposizione


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> se andasse via so già che lo rimpiangeremmo amaramente.18 reti in una stagione balorda come questa e "supportato" da una squadra semidisastrata credo che siano un ottimo score.E poi con chi dovremmo sostituirlo?



eh ma le punizioni e rigori non valgono, infatti a Siena Mario non l'ha segnato e noi abbiamo giocato l'Europa League questa stagione


giusto ?


----------



## smallball (19 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 18 goals totali, il doppio rispetto al secondo marcatore in rosa. Senza di lui andavamo dritti in B. Il resto è noia.



parole sante,hai ragione


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2014)

voi continuate a contare le reti, rigori o non rigori, io vi assicuro che Balotelli con questa maglia non alzerà nessun trofeo e il Milan non tornerà mai a vincere finché baserà le proprie speranze su calciatori NON-professionisti


----------



## davoreb (19 Maggio 2014)

E palese che uno deve mettere i rigori da parte.

comunque 14 goal in campionato sono pochi per un centro avanti senza nessun compito difensivi.

Pazzini ne ha fatti di più l'anno scorso.

Balotelli deve arrivare minimo a 20


----------



## Snake (19 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 54 presenze 30 reti in rossonero
> 
> 
> Lasciamo perdere dai


appunto un fenomeno, 30 gol in un anno e mezzo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> appunto un fenomeno, 30 gol in un anno e mezzo



Non è per nulla un fenomeno, ma è un buonissimo calciatore, che si eleva dalla massa di pippe che contraddistingue la nostra rosa. Il termine fenomeno lo usano soltanto i detrattori per denigrarlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> voi continuate a contare le reti, rigori o non rigori, io vi assicuro che Balotelli con questa maglia non alzerà nessun trofeo e il Milan non tornerà mai a vincere finché baserà le proprie speranze su calciatori NON-professionisti



Il Milan continuerà a non vincere fin quando avrà in rosa gente come Matri, Costant et similia, non gente alla Balotelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 18 goals totali, il doppio rispetto al secondo marcatore in rosa. Senza di lui andavamo dritti in B. Il resto è noia.



Andrè ma tu sei soddisfatto della stagione di Mario? Non pensi che uno con quel fisico, con quella tecnica e con quella personalità doveva trascinarci come ha fatto Elsha l'anno scorso o se vogliamo scomodare Ibrahimovic quando vincevamo 1-0 fino a inizio stagione 2010-2011? 
14 gol in questa Serie A senza tornare sempre indietro, non come faceva Cavani
Per chi dice che la squadra fa schifo, allora Gilardino che ha fatto 15 gol con il Genoa?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Andrè ma tu sei soddisfatto della stagione di Mario? Non pensi che uno con quel fisico, con quella tecnica e con quella personalità doveva trascinarci come ha fatto Elsha l'anno scorso o se vogliamo scomodare Ibrahimovic quando vincevamo 1-0 fino a inizio stagione 2010-2011?
> 14 gol in questa Serie A senza tornare sempre indietro, non come faceva Cavani
> Per chi dice che la squadra fa schifo, allora Gilardino che ha fatto 15 gol con il Genoa?



Gli ho dato 6.5, significa che non sono soddisfatto in pieno, perchè prodotto di più da uno con le sue qualità (eufemismo......). E' stato sufficiente o poco più perchè ha tenuto, grazie ai suoi goals, la baracca a galla. Altrimenti erano volatili per diabetici.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Andrè ma tu sei soddisfatto della stagione di Mario? Non pensi che uno con quel fisico, con quella tecnica e con quella personalità doveva trascinarci come ha fatto Elsha l'anno scorso o se vogliamo scomodare Ibrahimovic quando vincevamo 1-0 fino a inizio stagione 2010-2011?
> 14 gol in questa Serie A senza tornare sempre indietro, non come faceva Cavani
> Per chi dice che la squadra fa schifo, allora Gilardino che ha fatto 15 gol con il Genoa?


Infatti per quanto mi riguarda non va oltre la sufficienza.
E' sufficiente perché fondamentalmente è l'unico attaccante che ha segnato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Infatti per quanto mi riguarda non va oltre la sufficienza.
> E' sufficiente perché fondamentalmente è l'unico attaccante che ha segnato.



tanto non saremmo finiti in B
P.S. vai in FantaPronostici


----------



## Gas (19 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ah già mi ero scordato che i goal su punizione e su rigore non valgono.



Certo che i rigori valgono per i punti. Ma se li fai battere ad un'altro giocatore magari te ne segna comunque 9 su 10 (avevo postato la statistica complessiva dei rigori tirati in serie A e la media è quella).


----------



## davoreb (19 Maggio 2014)

Io visto che stimo balotelli dico che 14 goal sono pochissimi con i rigori. Pazzini l'anno scorso ne ha fatti di piu.


----------



## Mou (20 Maggio 2014)

Lo vorrei alla Juventus oggi al posto di Quagliarella/Giovinco/Vucinic. Avete un bel giocatore fra le mani,


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lo vorrei alla Juventus oggi al posto di Quagliarella/Giovinco/Vucinic. Avete un bel giocatore fra le mani,



Conte lo panchinerebbe dopo due partite.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> voi continuate a contare le reti, rigori o non rigori, io vi assicuro che Balotelli con questa maglia non alzerà nessun trofeo e il Milan non tornerà mai a vincere finché baserà le proprie speranze su calciatori NON-professionisti



Perfetto.


----------



## Mou (20 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Conte lo panchinerebbe dopo due partite.



Sì, se non fa il proprio lavoro. Ma anche Llorente, che è molto più statico, alla fine ha capito come muoversi: *se* Balotelli si lascia guidare, sarebbe un gran bel giocatore davanti. Chiaramente Balotelli deve rinunciare ai suoi atteggiamenti fuori dal campo, non è un caso che Cassano alla Juventus non sia venuto mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sì, se non fa il proprio lavoro. Ma anche Llorente, che è molto più statico, alla fine ha capito come muoversi: *se* Balotelli si lascia guidare, sarebbe un gran bel giocatore davanti. Chiaramente Balotelli deve rinunciare ai suoi atteggiamenti fuori dal campo, non è un caso che Cassano alla Juventus non sia venuto mai.



In un Milan diverso (anche solamente di qualche anno fa) Balotelli o non sarebbe mai arrivato, o avrebbe messo la testa a posto oppure sarebbe stato emarginato e cacciato il prima possibile. Nel Milan attuale riuscirebbe ad andare fuori fase anche il giocatore più tranquillo di questo mondo.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> nelle condizioni in cui siamo e nell'incertezza su tutti i ruoli nella quale navighiamo uno come balotelli non aiuta...anzi e' deleterio.
> 
> nel Milan di una volta avrebbe richiesto il permesso per entrare a milanello.



*Migliori marcatori del Milan 2013/2014:*
Balotelli - 14
Kakà - 7
Muntari - 5
Taarabt - 4
Montolivo, Rami, Robinho - 3

*Migliori assistmen del Milan 2013/2014:*
Balotelli - 6
Robinho - 5
Kakà, Montolivo - 4
De Jong, Emanuelson - 3

Non fatemi fare l'avvocato difensore di Balotelli, ma come può essere deleterio, non in confronto al Milan del passato, ma paragonato agli altri attaccanti in squadra, un giocatore che segna 14 gol e ne fa fare 6? Non sono grandi numeri, ok, non è un campione e probabilmente non lo sarà mai, ok, ma il secondo attaccante dopo Balo numeri alla mano è stato Robinho che gioca in ciabatte. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Posso capire chi pensa che Balo non sia tutto questo gran valore aggiunto (io personalmente sono di questo "partito"), ma pensando alla nostra rosa mi vien difficile pensare che sia controproducente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Migliori marcatori del Milan 2013/2014:*
> Balotelli - 14
> Kakà - 7
> Muntari - 5
> ...



il tuo discorso non fa una piega, ma questo dimostra anche il fatto che per un altro attaccante giocare vicino a balo è difficile, perchè lui non valorizza il compagno, non gioca per la suqadra, e quando giocavamo col 4-2-3-1 lui messo li era controproducente perchè non faceva salire la squadra e i 3 dietro lui facevano fatica a trovare spazi visto che non prendeva mai presenza in area ma quasi quasi stazionava nella zona degli altri, andava un po a pestare i piedi agli altri, capisci quello che voglio dire?


----------



## davoreb (20 Maggio 2014)

Kaka che abbiamo tutti criticato e che e stato fuori 3 mesi per infortunio ha fatto 3 goal in meno senza rigori. Gioca anche 20 metri più indietro sbattendosi in fase difensiva.

Se poi vogliamo comparare Balotelli con un matri o un paloschi allora e fortissimo ma non sono quelle le premesse ne i costi per il Milan.

Balotelli deve fare la differenza e non la ha quasi mai fatta, stagione fallimentare. 

E ovvio che e quello con più goals: batte punizioni e rigori e ha sempre giocato titolare come prima ed unica punta.

Guardiamo anche palloni toccati, km corsi etc.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il tuo discorso non fa una piega, ma questo dimostra anche il fatto che per un altro attaccante giocare vicino a balo è difficile, perchè lui non valorizza il compagno, non gioca per la suqadra, e quando giocavamo col 4-2-3-1 lui messo li era controproducente perchè non faceva salire la squadra e i 3 dietro lui facevano fatica a trovare spazi visto che non prendeva mai presenza in area ma quasi quasi stazionava nella zona degli altri, andava un po a pestare i piedi agli altri, capisci quello che voglio dire?


Forse non è chiaro, ma io la penso esattamente così 
Certo che capisco cosa vuoi dire!
Ma hai capito cosa voglio dire io?


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2014)

dai su va al Chelsea dopo il mondiale....


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro, ma io la penso esattamente così
> Certo che capisco cosa vuoi dire!
> Ma hai capito cosa voglio dire io?



sisi..ho capito, a conti fatti mia personalissima opinione se gioca pazzini e non lui giochiamo meglio a calcio ma siamo forse più deboli, perchè balo con un tiro, una punizione è in grado di decidere una partita, ma siamo sempre li, non c'è molta differenza, secondo me o si ci lavora sopra e si fa convinto lui stesso che deve sbattersi per la squadra oppure è meglio cederlo..


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me Balotelli non esiste proprio col 4-2-3-1. Così come per molto tempo anche Ibra preferiva espressamente il 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Maggio 2014)

Balotelli è forte..Se andasse alla Juve esploderebbe al 100% e se esplode uno come lui ciao ciao tutti quanti..Diventa uno degli attaccanti più forti del pianeta.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Balotelli è forte..Se andasse alla Juve esploderebbe al 100% e se esplode uno come lui ciao ciao tutti quanti..Diventa uno degli attaccanti più forti del pianeta.



E' un film già visto.
Si diceva la stessa cosa di Cassano "se andasse alla Juve...". Cassano è passato per Roma, Real Madrid, Milan e Inter, senza mai esplodere e andandosene via sempre in malo modo. 
Balotelli è passato per Inter, Manchester City e ora Milan. Se non esplodi in club del genere quando lo devi fare? 
Balotelli finirà come Cassano e come altri prima di lui. Leader in club di medio livello, inaffidabile nelle big.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Balotelli è forte..Se andasse alla Juve esploderebbe al 100% e se esplode uno come lui ciao ciao tutti quanti..Diventa uno degli attaccanti più forti del pianeta.



anche io la pensavo cosi fino a qualche tempo fa..purtroppo non è cosi..


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Maggio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' un film già visto.
> Si diceva la stessa cosa di Cassano "se andasse alla Juve...". Cassano è passato per Roma, Real Madrid, Milan e Inter, senza mai esplodere e andandosene via sempre in malo modo.
> Balotelli è passato per Inter, Manchester City e ora Milan. Se non esplodi in club del genere quando lo devi fare?
> Balotelli finirà come Cassano e come altri prima di lui. Leader in club di medio livello, inaffidabile nelle big.



Lui non è come Cassano..Mario è già stato più decisivo di Cassano.Quest'anno Mario non ha fatto un campionato straordinario,ma non ha nemmeno giocato cosi male..Ha fatto 14 goal e 6 assist in serie A..Nell'annata tremenda del Milan.
Dai ragazzi giocava da solo!!!DA SOLO!Lo volete capire o no?
Son sicuro che Higuain al suo posto avrebbe fatto peggio.


----------



## davoreb (24 Maggio 2014)

Higuain ad oggi e un giocatore di un altro livello (per questo pagato il doppio).
kaka ha fatto 3 goal in meno senza rigori ed e stato fuori 3 mesi.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Maggio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Higuain ad oggi e un giocatore di un altro livello (per questo pagato il doppio).
> kaka ha fatto 3 goal in meno senza rigori ed e stato fuori 3 mesi.



Kakà come fa ad aver fatto 3 goal in meno se ne ha fatti 7?Balotelli ne ha fatti 14..Sono il doppio.

Mario Balotelli: Reti 14 - Presenze 30 - Rigori 3 - Minuti giocati 2434
Gonzalo Higuain: Reti 17 - Presenze 32 - Rigori 5 - Minuti giocati 2517

Oooooooh si la vedo la stupenda differenze tra Higuain e Balotelli!La vedo proprio eh!!!A parità di rigori gonzalo avrebbe fatto 1 solo misero goal in più,ma con 2 presenze in più rispetto a Mario e quasi 100 minuti giocati in più...No ma continuiamo con le favolette.
Già noi l'abbiamo pagato 23 mln Balotelli,il Napoli l'ha pagato 40 milioni a Mister Higuain..No ma bello eh...Ah si è vero i rigori valgono solo per Balotelli no?Vogliamo parlare del fatto che un giocatore pagato 40 milioni non è riuscito a fare 20 goal in Serie A,ne vogliamo parlare o no?Questo si che è un fallimento,ma non lo dice mai nessuno..Certo perchè va criticato solo ed esclusivamente Mario.
Lo so pure io che un giocatore non si può valutare solo dai numeri...Però non mi arrivate a spacciare Higuain come se fosse Messi e Mario come se fosse Zampagna....Higuain gioca in una squadra molto più forte del milan e soprattutto in una squadra improntata al gioco offensivo,cosa che favorisce ovviamente gli attaccanti ed ha fatto 3 miseri goal in più di Mario.

No ma continuate pure a criticarlo a Balotelli perché lui è scarso,perchè fa goal solo su punizione (come se fosse un demerito) e perché fa goal su rigore..Peccato che Mario non abbia sfruttato i fantastici assist di Rui Costa,Seedorf e Pirlo...Ooooooops quel Milan non esiste più..Si è ritrovato a giocare con De Jong (l'unico buono,ma non è di certo un assist man!),Mortovivo,Muntari,Costant,Abate,Kakà (bollito) e compagnia...Ah si ma lui è scarso no?

Ma per piacere...Ma per piacere!Come dice la firma di Andrea89 vi meritate per davvero Matri e Pazzini.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2014)

Stai delirando... Se per te Balotelli che fa 14 goals, battendo i rigori ha fatto una grande stagione va bene ma secondo me ha fatto schifo come tutti gli altri. L'unico che si è salvato questa stagione e forse de jong.

Higuain è più forte ad oggi, magari tra uno o due anni no.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2014)

Comunque ho dato una rapida occhiata e questa stagine:
higuain 46 presenze 24 goals 12 assist
Balotelli 41 presenze 18 goals 8 assist

rendimento ben diverso anche se non esaltante in entrambi i casi


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Comunque ho dato una rapida occhiata e questa stagine:
> higuain 46 presenze 24 goals 12 assist
> Balotelli 41 presenze 18 goals 8 assist
> 
> rendimento ben diverso anche se non esaltante in entrambi i casi



CHi sta dietro pesa troppo in questo confronto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Comunque ho dato una rapida occhiata e questa stagine:
> higuain 46 presenze 24 goals 12 assist
> Balotelli 41 presenze 18 goals 8 assist
> 
> rendimento ben diverso anche se non esaltante in entrambi i casi



infatti higuain poteva fare molto di più quest'anno, io ti inviterei a guardare il rendimento di entrambi nella partite importanti, tipo contro le prime 8 della classifica, è li che casca l'asino..


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti higuain poteva fare molto di più quest'anno, io ti inviterei a guardare il rendimento di entrambi nella partite importanti, tipo contro le prime 8 della classifica, è li che casca l'asino..



Il problema di quest'anno di Higuian è che ha dimostrato fragilità fisica, tanti troppi infortuni per lui.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2014)

Appunto e nonostante la stagione mediocre ed i problemi fisici ha fatto molto meglio di Balotelli


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Appunto e nonostante la stagione mediocre ed i problemi fisici ha fatto molto meglio di Balotelli



Ma guarda che ad oggi io voto tutta la vita Gonzalo piuttosto di Balo. Semplicemente perchè il primo ha una conoscenza calcistica, intelligenza e capacità corali che il grande solista Balotelli si sogna. 

Poi è chiaro che si può star qui a discutere tutto il giorno, Balo ha giocato in un pessimo Milan e Higuain in un ottimo Napoli etc etc...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema di quest'anno di Higuian è che ha dimostrato fragilità fisica, tanti troppi infortuni per lui.



Oddio ha fatto più partite di Balo comunque.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oddio ha fatto più partite di Balo comunque.



Si perchè Balotelli tra squalifiche, punizioni e raffreddori vari ne ha giocate ancora meno. Ma Higuain difficilmente finiva una partita per non rischiarlo mai, credo sia l'unica pecca che ha dimostrato quest'anno, non aver l'integrità dello stesso Cavani ad esempio.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Maggio 2014)

Speriamo che farà un grande mondiale in modo tale da venderlo a peso d'oro!!
Ci sono tanti attaccanti più prolifici e meno capricciosi nel mondo, ma anche in Italia es. Muriel o Ibarbo o bergessio pure non è male...ed altri...Balotelli decisamente mi ha stufato!


----------



## prebozzio (25 Maggio 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che farà un grande mondiale in modo tale da venderlo a peso d'oro!!
> Ci sono tanti attaccanti più prolifici e meno capricciosi nel mondo, ma anche in Italia es. Muriel o Ibarbo o bergessio pure non è male...ed altri...Balotelli decisamente mi ha stufato!


Vorresti sostituire Balotelli con Muriel che ha problemi di peso e di comportamento, Bergessio che al Catania ha segnato appena 37 gol in 113 partite o Ibarbo che è un esterno d'attacco con 13 gol al Cagliari in tre anni?


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Vorresti sostituire Balotelli con Muriel che ha problemi di peso e di comportamento, Bergessio che al Catania ha segnato appena 37 gol in 113 partite o Ibarbo che è un esterno d'attacco con 13 gol al Cagliari in tre anni?


Ma infatti. Balotelli DEVE essere sostituire con un giocatore più forte di lui, o uno del suo stesso livello, che però ci mette il doppio del suo impegno. La gente citata, cioè Muriel o Bergessio, li accetterei solo se presi per sostituire Matri.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Balotelli DEVE essere sostituire con un giocatore più forte di lui, o uno del suo stesso livello, che però ci mette il doppio del suo impegno. La gente citata, cioè Muriel o Bergessio, li accetterei solo se presi per sostituire Matri.



io muriel lo accetterei subito però è una scommessa rischiosisssima..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io muriel lo accetterei subito però è una scommessa rischiosisssima..



Ma infatti. Cioè critichiamo Balotelli perchè indolente e discontinuo e vogliamo Muriel ?


----------



## arcanum (26 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Kakà come fa ad aver fatto 3 goal in meno se ne ha fatti 7?Balotelli ne ha fatti 14..Sono il doppio.
> 
> Mario Balotelli: Reti 14 - Presenze 30 - Rigori 3 - Minuti giocati 2434
> Gonzalo Higuain: Reti 17 - Presenze 32 - Rigori 5 - Minuti giocati 2517
> ...



Applausi!

Confermo parola per parola...Balotelli ha limiti e difetti ma resta uno dei nostri giocatori migliori e anche della serie A. I nostri problemi sono ben altri!


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

Muriel


----------



## prebozzio (26 Maggio 2014)

In Brasile spero che Prandelli abbia portato un bel carrozzone, perché saranno in tanti quelli che proveranno a salire.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Maggio 2014)

Grande concordo al 100%


----------



## Pivellino (29 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Kakà come fa ad aver fatto 3 goal in meno se ne ha fatti 7?Balotelli ne ha fatti 14..Sono il doppio.
> 
> Mario Balotelli: Reti 14 - Presenze 30 - Rigori 3 - Minuti giocati 2434
> Gonzalo Higuain: Reti 17 - Presenze 32 - Rigori 5 - Minuti giocati 2517
> ...



Non fa una grinza.
Io però nel momento in cui facesse un grande mondiale e trovassi qualcuno che mi scuce oltre 40k penserei davvero seriamente a venderlo. A meno non so se ne vale la pena.
Questo perché esiste imo un rischio concreto, quello che Mario vada in cortocircuito con l'ambiente, finisca ai margini e possa essere in futuro regalato rispetto alle sue potenzialità.
poi quando penso che tanto ogni grande cessione non è mai servita a niente.... a beh allora....


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Maggio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non fa una grinza.
> Io però nel momento in cui facesse un grande mondiale e trovassi qualcuno che mi scuce oltre 40k penserei davvero seriamente a venderlo. A meno non so se ne vale la pena.
> Questo perché esiste imo un rischio concreto, quello che Mario vada in cortocircuito con l'ambiente, finisca ai margini e possa essere in futuro regalato rispetto alle sue potenzialità.
> poi quando penso che tanto ogni grande cessione non è mai servita a niente.... a beh allora....



Ma guarda concordo con te!Il punto in se non è la cessione,ma come sostituirebbero Mario..Prendono per esempio 40 (dopo un bellissimo mondiale da parte di Mario) mln?Ne investirebbero 10 ad andarci bene 15 per prendere un cesso e di conseguenza la squadra si indebolirebbe,perderebbe l'uomo più forte per far spazio all'ennesimo scarsone.Il Milan ha tanti problemi e Mario è l'ultimo di essi.Non capisco come faccia la gente a non vedere questa semplice cosa.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Giugno 2014)

E se invece della cessione, in caso di grande mondiale, chiedesse un adeguamento?


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E se invece della cessione, in caso di grande mondiale, chiedesse un adeguamento?


Ciao ciao


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E se invece della cessione, in caso di grande mondiale, chiedesse un adeguamento?



non merita di più di quello che guadagna... però Raiola é capace di tutto....


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E se invece della cessione, in caso di grande mondiale, chiedesse un adeguamento?



Ovviamente gli insegnano la porta. Balo è al tetto massimo del Milan, credo concedano una deroga solo ad un ipotetico pupillo del presidente, cosa che non è.


----------



## runner (6 Giugno 2014)

comunque pure in nazionale si capisce benissimo che è una seconda punta....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Giugno 2014)

Se farà un buon mondiale, come credo, e se non si viene eliminati al girone, verrà valutato più di 50mil. Diventasse capocannoniere reggiungerebbe cifre da capogiro.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque pure in nazionale si capisce benissimo che è una seconda punta....



Però Prandelli lo fq giocare da solo. Strano...


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2014)

Repubblica riporta stasera di un Berlusconi che avrebbe dato via libera a trattenere Balotelli per la prossima stagione... c'è già un topic aperto in News? Apritelo che sembra importante come notizia (se confermata, si intende).


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Repubblica riporta stasera di un Berlusconi che avrebbe dato via libera a trattenere Balotelli per la prossima stagione... c'è già un topic aperto in News? Apritelo che sembra importante come notizia (se confermata, si intende).



La notizia è riportata in questo topic:

http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ere-pippo-e-affamato-di-vittorie-vt18355.html


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La notizia è riportata in questo topic:
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ere-pippo-e-affamato-di-vittorie-vt18355.html



ok grazie!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Giugno 2014)

Io comunque non ho ancora capito perché la gente vorrebbe mandarlo via perché "segna poco ed è scazzatoh11!",anche se ha fatto 16 gol e 6 assist in una squadra allo sbando,e poi si fappa al pensiero di sostituirlo con Negredo,che ha fatto 14 gol nel Manchester City (dove hai Nasri,Yaya Toure' e Aguero che ti fanno gli assist,non Muntari e Nocerino).
Stesso motivo per cui non capisco la gente che farebbe a cambio con Mandzukic,che per carità,ha un ottima media gol ma gioca in una squadra dove il calciatore meno tecnico è Lahm.

Cioè,va bene che ognuno ha il diritto di avere le sue perversioni calcistiche (ricordo ad esempio il tizio che sosteneva che Matri avesse fatto il doppio dei gol di El Shaarawy,perché 8 è il doppio di 16 e chi diceva il contrario era un "frustrato che è buono solo a grugnire insulti"),però insomma,a tutto c'è un limite.
Potrei anche capire un discorso del tipo "Fuori Balotelli,dentro Finnbogason",oppure anche un discorso -demenziale,ma con una sua logica- del tipo "Fuori Balotelli,poi mettiamo Pazzini/Paloschi centrali e spendiamo 20 milioni per un centrocampista forte". Ma cribbio,sostituire Balotelli con Negredo è una cosa incomprensibile 

E ve lo dice uno che dinnanzi ad una offerta decente,Balotelli lo manderebbe via.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque non ho ancora capito perché la gente vorrebbe mandarlo via perché "segna poco ed è scazzatoh11!",anche se ha fatto 16 gol e 6 assist in una squadra allo sbando,e poi si fappa al pensiero di sostituirlo con Negredo,che ha fatto 14 gol nel Manchester City (dove hai Nasri,Yaya Toure' e Aguero che ti fanno gli assist,non Muntari e Nocerino).
> Stesso motivo per cui non capisco la gente che farebbe a cambio con Mandzukic,che per carità,ha un ottima media gol ma gioca in una squadra dove il calciatore meno tecnico è Lahm.
> 
> Cioè,va bene che ognuno ha il diritto di avere le sue perversioni calcistiche (ricordo ad esempio il tizio che sosteneva che Matri avesse fatto il doppio dei gol di El Shaarawy,perché 8 è il doppio di 16 e chi diceva il contrario era un "frustrato che è buono solo a grugnire insulti"),però insomma,a tutto c'è un limite.
> ...



non è cosi, il calcio non sono solo numeri, se il calcio fosse uno sport individuale balotelli non andrebbe scambiato con nessuno perchè superiore a quasi tutti, sicuramente superiore sia a negredo che a mandzukic, inoltre se vogliamo parlare di numeri non mi risulta che questi due attaccanti tirano dei rigori, il che influisce sui gol complessivi finali..se vogliamo parlare di calcio vero negredo e mandzukic sono giocatori che non mi fanno impazzire esteticamente ma sono giocatori di calcio, balotelli invece è un calciatore il che è leggermente diverso, un attaccante alla negredo ti fa giocare bene tutta la squadram la fa salire, sa proteggere palla spalle alla porta apre gli spazi per i centrocampisti e per gli esterni e staziona sempre in area di rigore tenendo impegnata la difesa avversaria, cosa che putroppo balotelli pur essendo superiore non fa, all'ultimo puoi dirmi guarda balotelli faceva più gol di negredo ma con negredo si arriva terzi in classifica con balotelli arrivi settimo..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è cosi, il calcio non sono solo numeri, se il calcio fosse uno sport individuale balotelli non andrebbe scambiato con nessuno perchè superiore a quasi tutti, sicuramente superiore sia a negredo che a mandzukic, inoltre se vogliamo parlare di numeri non mi risulta che questi due attaccanti tirano dei rigori, il che influisce sui gol complessivi finali..se vogliamo parlare di calcio vero negredo e mandzukic sono giocatori che non mi fanno impazzire esteticamente ma sono giocatori di calcio, balotelli invece è un calciatore il che è leggermente diverso, un attaccante alla negredo ti fa giocare bene tutta la squadram la fa salire, sa proteggere palla spalle alla porta apre gli spazi per i centrocampisti e per gli esterni e staziona sempre in area di rigore tenendo impegnata la difesa avversaria, cosa che putroppo balotelli pur essendo superiore non fa, all'ultimo puoi dirmi guarda balotelli faceva più gol di negredo ma con negredo si arriva terzi in classifica con balotelli arrivi settimo..



Ma suvvia,il Manchester City non gioca bene grazie a Negredo,ma perché ha gente di un certo livello come J.Navas,D.Silva,Aguero e Yaya Toure. Negredo può permettersi di stare nell'area piccola a mettere in rete gli assist dei suoi compagni di squadra,mentre Balotelli un lavoro simile non lo può fare,perché se staziona in area di rigore non gli arriva neanche mezzo pallone giocabile. 
Negredo,come Mandzukic,sono due onesti mestieranti che finalizzano le millemila occasioni che creano i loro fortissimi compagni di reparto. Non penso proprio che il City abbia vinto grazie a Negredo,o il Bayern grazie a Mandzukic.
Balotelli,con tutti i suoi limiti caratteriali e tattici,di fatto predica nel deserto. Potrebbe giocare meglio,ma questo non vuol dire che abbia fatto malissimo quest'anno. 
Io credo che il suo contributo l'abbia dato,anche se effettivamente non ha giocato al massimo delle sue potenzialità e sia sparito nelle partite più importanti.

Io comunque,ripeto,uno scambio Balotelli-Dzeko/Finnbogason lo farei al volo. Semplicemente non capisco il motivo per cui la gente dica "Uoooh 10 milioni per lui sono anche troppi,e che upgrade se lo rimpiazziamo con Ardemagnih!1!11!"

È inutile girarci attorno,lui avrà anche dei limiti,ma certe critiche derivano solo ed esclusivamente da motivi extracalcistici. Se Negredo ti fa una partita da 4,magari la gente dice "Poverino,si impegna molto". Se gioca male Balotelli,è "scazzoooh!111!",anche se magari la partita in questione è NAPOLI-MILAN e tu giochi con Ignazio Abate come compagno di reparto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma suvvia,il Manchester City non gioca bene grazie a Negredo,ma perché ha gente di un certo livello come J.Navas,D.Silva,Aguero e Yaya Toure. Negredo può permettersi di stare nell'area piccola a mettere in rete gli assist dei suoi compagni di squadra,mentre Balotelli un lavoro simile non lo può fare,perché se staziona in area di rigore non gli arriva neanche mezzo pallone giocabile.
> Negredo,come Mandzukic,sono due onesti mestieranti che finalizzano le millemila occasioni che creano i loro fortissimi compagni di reparto. Non penso proprio che il City abbia vinto grazie a Negredo,o il Bayern grazie a Mandzukic.
> Balotelli,con tutti i suoi limiti caratteriali e tattici,di fatto predica nel deserto. Potrebbe giocare meglio,ma questo non vuol dire che abbia fatto malissimo quest'anno.
> Io credo che il suo contributo l'abbia dato,anche se effettivamente non ha giocato al massimo delle sue potenzialità e sia sparito nelle partite più importanti.
> ...



paloschi gioca nel chievo ma sta nell'area piccola per far gol, pinilla gioca nel cagliari e fa lo stesso, è inutile che ci prendiamo in giro, balo non ha voglia di sacrificarsi e sbattersi per la suqadra in una grande dove il pallone glielo danno in bocca potrebbe anche fare bene perchè ha qualità fisiche e tecniche che al mondo pochi hanno, la partita brutta può capitare a tutti, le critiche per balo non derivano da questo ma dal fatto che lui non fa il lavoro sporco che una squadra in difficoltà come la nostra ne ha bisogno come il pane..poi ripeto la penso come te su negredo e madzukic non mi fanno impazzire, ma il calcio è fatto di movimenti, se fai i movimenti giusti la tua squadra ha più possibilità di vincere negredo e mandzukic li fanno balotelli no, si muove quasi sempre nella maniera sbagliata..


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Giugno 2014)

18 goal, 6 assist. In uno dei Milan più BRUTTI degli ultimi 20 anni. Se per voi questo è uno score di una da mandar via. Per MANDZUKIC poi [che ricordiamo, col croato scudetto sicuro!!11oneone11!1] 'nammo bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> 18 goal, 6 assist. In uno dei Milan più BRUTTI degli ultimi 20 anni. Se per voi questo è uno score di una da mandar via. Per MANDZUKIC poi [che ricordiamo, col croato scudetto sicuro!!11oneone11!1] 'nammo bene.



stessi gol di gilardino..


----------



## davoreb (8 Giugno 2014)

Dai su Balotelli ha fatto abbastanza schifo questa stagione. 

14 goal in campionato per la prima punta titolare di qualunque squadra battendo anche i rigori sono pochi.

Comunque vediamo quest'anno magari sotto Pippo matura tatticamente che per me e il suo più grande limite


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Dai su Balotelli ha fatto abbastanza schifo questa stagione.
> 
> 14 goal in campionato per la prima punta titolare di qualunque squadra battendo anche i rigori sono pochi.
> 
> Comunque vediamo quest'anno magari sotto Pippo matura tatticamente che per me e il suo più grande limite



infatti tatticamente è zero tortale e per molti questa è una cosa non importante, mentre è la base del calcio, te lo insegnano a scuola calcio come ti devi muovere, mi vengono a parlare dei gol che ha fatto quest'anno, ma dai..


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stessi gol di gilardino..



Si, in una squadra che gioca solo per lui. Giocare a Milano e giocare a Genova son due cose ben differenti, e lo stesso Gilardino lo sa bene 

Detto questo, i numeri parlano chiaro. Non ho detto che ha fatto una stagione assurda, l'ha fatta da 6. Perchè, 18 goal in un Milan veramente brutto, non sono pochi. Poi oh vabbè, se pensate che un Mandzukic o un Dzeko facciamo meglio, pensatelo pure.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2014)

Balotelli accolto a Manaus


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Balotelli accolto a Manaus



Balotelli è più amato in Brasile che in Italia


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Giugno 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli è più amato in Brasile che in Italia



Facciamoci due domande


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> paloschi gioca nel chievo ma sta nell'area piccola per far gol, pinilla gioca nel cagliari e fa lo stesso, è inutile che ci prendiamo in giro, balo non ha voglia di sacrificarsi e sbattersi per la suqadra in una grande dove il pallone glielo danno in bocca potrebbe anche fare bene perchè ha qualità fisiche e tecniche che al mondo pochi hanno, la partita brutta può capitare a tutti, le critiche per balo non derivano da questo ma dal fatto che lui non fa il lavoro sporco che una squadra in difficoltà come la nostra ne ha bisogno come il pane..poi ripeto la penso come te su negredo e madzukic non mi fanno impazzire, ma il calcio è fatto di movimenti, se fai i movimenti giusti la tua squadra ha più possibilità di vincere negredo e mandzukic li fanno balotelli no, si muove quasi sempre nella maniera sbagliata..



Rispondo con quasi una settimana di ritardo perché non avevo ricevuto la notifica,lol.
Comunque,io tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te: Balotelli è un equivoco tattico in questo momento,vuoi perché si muove male,vuoi perché non gioca molto per la squadra e si innervosisce facilmente,diventando mediocre.
Ma rimane il fatto che questo qui,anche se non sa come muoversi in campo e gioca in una squadra allo sbando,ha comunque segnato un discreto numero di gol.
Cioè boh,ripeto,capisco che avrebbe un senso la sua cessione per 40 milioni completamente reinvestiti,ma cavolo,se devo incassarne 20 per vederlo rimpiazzato con Pazzini (che farà anche i movimenti giusti e tutto il resto,ma non è esattamente un goleador) e destinare tutto il ricavato al sig.Bilancio...beh,a quel punto me lo tengo.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Giugno 2014)

Questa sera è la tua notte.
Vedi di giocare come hai fatto contro la Germania e non come in quest'ultimo anno al Milan (prodezze a parte). Al limite vanno bene anche le prodezze, basta che la metti 



DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Facciamoci due domande



Beh, in realtà non è difficile da capire, è uno dei personaggi del calcio più mediatici (parlo proprio di personaggi, non calciatori) e poi è rimasta impressa a tutti la sua immagine dopo la doppietta alla Germania all'Europeo. In questo Mondiale potrebbe consacrarsi, speriamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Rispondo con quasi una settimana di ritardo perché non avevo ricevuto la notifica,lol.
> Comunque,io tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te: Balotelli è un equivoco tattico in questo momento,vuoi perché si muove male,vuoi perché non gioca molto per la squadra e si innervosisce facilmente,diventando mediocre.
> Ma rimane il fatto che questo qui,anche se non sa come muoversi in campo e gioca in una squadra allo sbando,ha comunque segnato un discreto numero di gol.
> Cioè boh,ripeto,capisco che avrebbe un senso la sua cessione per 40 milioni completamente reinvestiti,ma cavolo,se devo incassarne 20 per vederlo rimpiazzato con Pazzini (che farà anche i movimenti giusti e tutto il resto,ma non è esattamente un goleador) e destinare tutto il ricavato al sig.Bilancio...beh,a quel punto me lo tengo.



allora siamo d'accordo...neanche a me mandzukic e negredo fanno impazzire, se avessi i soldi non prenderei mai gente cosi, ma di una cosa sono convinto, giocare con negredo punta è meglio di giocare con balo da solo davanti, ieri ha visto un giocatore , un centrocampista avanti con gli anni (cahill dell'australia) giocare da punta e dare lezioni di calcio a balo su come si deve muovere un centravanti in area di rigore, puoi essere bravo quanto vuoi ma se non ti muovi bene, se ti innervosisci alla minima occasione non riesci mai a rendere e diventi un corpo estraneo che fa solo il male della squadra in cui gioca, inoltre a questo devi aggiungerci che non è assolutamente un giocatore che sa dialogare con i compgani o ha la classe per inventare calcio, io un atteggiamento cosi svogliato me lo posso da aspettare da un numero 10 che ha classe sopraffina e che quando si accende illumina con la sua tecnica (non vorrei che lo facesse nessuno però, vorrei vedere sempre 11 giocatori che danno l'anima in campo) non da balotelli che per rendere ha bisgno di stare al 100 per cento fisicamente e che la sua arma migliore non è certo la classe, la fantasia ma il tiro da fuori, da un centravanti io mi aspetto ben altro..


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2014)

Tifo Italia, ma uno stiramentino stasera con tanto di ritorno a casa e niente cessione...


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tifo Italia, ma uno stiramentino stasera con tanto di ritorno a casa e niente cessione...



però se vogliamo bene a balo dobbiamo sperare che questo sia il mondiale della sua consacrazione..


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però se vogliamo bene a balo dobbiamo sperare che questo sia il mondiale della sua consacrazione..



Esattamente. Ma non per venderlo. Magari si sveglia davvero.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli è più amato in Brasile che in Italia



Balo fondamentalmente è amato ovunque tranne che in Italia


----------



## Heaven (15 Giugno 2014)

Big up stasera, se faceva quel goal nel primo tempo cadeva tutta Manaus


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2014)

Eroe Mario


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Giugno 2014)

Bravissimo stasera, concentrato, convinto, anche umile, si è fatto trovare al posto giusto nel momento giusto.

Personalmente mi fa girare ancor più le scatole come succedeva con il Pirlo degli ultimi tempi che combinava qualcosa solo in Nazionale. Se la nostra maglia non lo motiva così come quella azzurra, amen, prenderemo per buono che il suo prezzo dopo stasera sale.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2014)

La stampa inglese: The Telegraph


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2014)

Le partite importantiihhhh lui le sbagliaaaahhh !1!!11!


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Giugno 2014)

Il miglior Balotelli di sempre IMHO.
Stava segnando un gol fantastico e ha deciso la partita con il suo primo gol ai Mondiali.
Ma è stato bravissimo anche a tornare in difesa.
Grandioso Marione


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2014)

ma no, meglio giocare con pazzini, matri o paloschi


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Giugno 2014)

Le facesse sempre queste prestazioni...


----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Le facesse sempre queste prestazioni...


ha giocato bene.
ma pure i pochi palloni che ha avuto erano BUONI.

cross decenti.
lanci in profondita...


----------



## Ale (15 Giugno 2014)

bene dai, il prezzo sale almeno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Giugno 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ha giocato bene.
> ma pure i pochi palloni che ha avuto erano BUONI.
> 
> cross decenti.
> lanci in profondita...


Balotelli in nazionale dà sempre il massimo. Cosa che non si può dire con il Milan e con gli altri club in cui ha giocato. Può anche farci vincere il mondiale, ma io dai 40 mln in su lo venderei.


----------



## Ian.moone (15 Giugno 2014)

I milanisti che elogiano la prestazione di balotelli dicendo che è stata la sua miglior prestazione da anni a questa parte..mi fanno innervosire.

Se ha voglia di giocare solo in nazionale, perché continuarlo a difendere?


----------



## Ian.moone (15 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Balotelli in nazionale dà sempre il massimo. Cosa che non si può dire con il Milan e con gli altri club in cui ha giocato. Può anche farci vincere il mondiale, ma io dai 40 mln in su lo venderei.




Esatto, da milanista vederlo fare queste prestazioni in nazionale, tornare in difesa, non insultare i compagni ad ogni mezzo sbaglio, vederlo concentrato e motivato, in partita per tutto il tempo ecc mi fa ancora di più girare le palle.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le partite importantiihhhh lui le sbagliaaaahhh !1!!11!



Con l Italia é un altro giocatore...non che mi faccia impazzire ma ha un atteggiamento migliore...
Con il milan o le ha saltate tutte per squalifica (non ricordo se abbia mai giocato contro la Juve) o le ha cagnate tutte....


----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Balotelli in nazionale dà sempre il massimo. Cosa che non si può dire con il Milan e con gli altri club in cui ha giocato. Può anche farci vincere il mondiale, ma io dai 40 mln in su lo venderei.



ma io sul discorso economico posso pure essere daccordo... ma quello che mi interessa e il lato sportivo.
chi puo rimpiazzarlo ?


----------



## Pivellino (15 Giugno 2014)

a quanto siamo come prezzo?


----------



## Heaven (15 Giugno 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> a quanto siamo come prezzo?



A meno di 35-40 non ha senso venderlo


----------



## BS_88 (15 Giugno 2014)

se riuscissimo a venderlo a 35...togli il suo stipendio...togli lo stipendio di mexes robinho kaka matri e vendi tutti gli altri inutili che abbiamo...potremmo fare un signor mercato...speriamo in galliani...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Giugno 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma io sul discorso economico posso pure essere daccordo... ma quello che mi interessa e il lato sportivo.
> chi puo rimpiazzarlo ?


E' chiaro che quei soldi bisogna reinvestirli. Altrimenti non ha senso venderlo.


----------



## Pivellino (15 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> A meno di 35-40 non ha senso venderlo



riuscisse a fare 4/5 gare di livello ed altrettanti goal raddoppierebbe il prezzo, e questo mi sembra anche folle da un certo punto di vista.


----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che quei soldi bisogna reinvestirli. Altrimenti non ha senso venderlo.



si ho capito ma io vorrei NOMI di chi puo rimpiazzarlo.

io una prima punta di valore assoluto e che rientra nei nostri parametri (quindi che accetta di venire in un milan ridimensionato e senza coppe, con un tetto d'ingaggio molto basso rispetto alle big in europa e che non costa piu di quello che si ricava dalla cessione di mario) secondo me non la troviamo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2014)

Non lo rimpiazzi facilmente, lo sappiamo tutti.
Anche ieri ha sbagliato tutti i movimenti (come ha anche detto De Rossi), ma ha comunque trovato la porta e il gol.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2014)

Io continuo a pensare che sostituire Balotelli con Mandzukic (uno scarpone) sia una follia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che sostituire Balotelli con Mandzukic (uno scarpone) sia una follia.



Non è questione di opinioni, è così e basta.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2014)

Ieri sera per chi lo voleva vendere è una grande serata, ha fatto il gol partita, migliore in campo proprio contro l'Inghilterra che lo cerca. Ieri ha guadagnato almeno 5 mln 

Battute a parte, ieri sera ha avuto l'atteggiamento giusto. In nazionale ce l'ha sempre, con il club raramente. Questo è il Mario che vogliamo vedere, centravanti e nella partita.


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che sostituire Balotelli con Mandzukic (uno scarpone) sia una follia.



Concordo!


----------



## Jaqen (15 Giugno 2014)

O al suo posto ci compri Falcao o Suarez o che senso ha venderlo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2014)

Ha fatto salire il prezzo e mi ha fatto vincere la scommessina.
Balo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2014)

Ha fatto UNA partita buona. Calma


----------



## vota DC (15 Giugno 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> O al suo posto ci compri Falcao o Suarez o che senso ha venderlo?



La mancata presenza in Europa lo obbliga finché qualcuno non sgancia, si sono venduti i campioni anche quando si entrava in CL.


----------



## Albijol (15 Giugno 2014)

Non possiamo venderlo per 25 milioni dai


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Giugno 2014)

Mamma mia che giocatore!Se entrava il pallonetto salvato sulla linea sarebbe stato un goal 
P-A-Z-Z-E-S-C-O


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2014)

Giocasse sempre così mi andrebbe bene (e non è che abbia fatto un partitone, come al solito la sua prestazione di ieri è stata impreziosita da fiammate singole). 
Il problema è che in Nazionale ha un rendimento, coi club va molto a intermittenza. 
Ho un rapporto di "amore-odio" con Balotelli. Dopo certe partite mi fa dire "ma sì, dai, teniamolo", dopo altre la mia reazione è quella di volerlo vendere il più presto possibile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Giugno 2014)

Se gioca bene tutto il mondiale c'è solo da sorridere per il milan

Se resta sappiamo bene che valore ci ritroviamo in squadra
Se viene ceduto, le cifre si alzeranno non poco. Altro che 25mln!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Giugno 2014)

Per meno di 45 M secondo me non dovremmo nemmeno sederci e discuterne


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Giugno 2014)

quando si impegna cosi non è solo un centravanti ma uno dei più forti al mondo, forse il più forte..ha pressato, ha rincorso gli avversari, è andato in profondità, ha giocato tra i due centrali, è stato straordinario al di la del gol.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per meno di 45 M secondo me non dovremmo nemmeno sederci e discuterne



Però dire che Balotelli è solo questo significa distorcere la realtà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non lo rimpiazzi facilmente, lo sappiamo tutti.
> Anche ieri ha sbagliato tutti i movimenti (come ha anche detto De Rossi), ma ha comunque trovato la porta e il gol.


Esatto, ieri Balotelli non è stato diverso di una virgola dal solito. Malissimo in fase di non possesso ma quando gli arriva palla crea sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Giugno 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Se gioca bene tutto il mondiale c'è solo da sorridere per il milan
> 
> Se resta sappiamo bene che valore ci ritroviamo in squadra
> Se viene ceduto, le cifre si alzeranno non poco. Altro che 25mln!



quoto praticamente tutto, speriamo continui così allora.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non possiamo venderlo per 25 milioni dai



Cioè Immobile l'hanno valutato 20. Non possono avere lo stesso valore. Mai nella vita.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2014)

Comunque sappiamo bene che in queste manifestazioni Mario si esalta.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

Silenzio.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque sappiamo bene che in queste manifestazioni Mario si esalta.



ed è assolutamente un bene per l'Italia... nessuno discute questo
ma perché non si esalta con l'Atalanta quando ci si gioca un posto in Europa? contro l'Atletico agli ottavi dove stava??


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

Noi, inteso come AC Milan, siamo una squadraccia. Vedremo l'anno prossimo dove per me farà STRA bene.
Ma lo dico da un pezzo io.

Senza considerare che, noi siamo l'unico paese in cui lo sottovalutiamo veramente tanto [e parlo di noi tifosi]

Al City fecero un casino quando andò via, all'Arsenal farebbero carte false per averlo, in Brasile è considerato alla stregua di Neymar. E' per questo che non capisco che il paese in cui siamo tutti allenatori è l'UNICO che lo schifa.

Avanti marione


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ed è assolutamente un bene per l'Italia... nessuno discute questo
> ma perché non si esalta con l'Atalanta quando ci si gioca un posto in Europa? contro l'Atletico agli ottavi dove stava??



E' un giocatore che non ha continuità. Fa bene due o tre partite sull'entusiasmo e la voglia, e poi si spegne, e poi si riaccende. Finchè non cambia sarà così.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E' per questo che non capisco che il paese in cui siamo tutti allenatori è l'UNICO che lo schifa.



è lui che schifa il club dove gioca


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è lui che schifa il club dove gioca



Non penso proprio, on ha mai manifestato la voglia di andare via, anzi.
E nemmeno Raiola ha rotto le balle al momento.

Siamo noi [o voi in questo caso] e la società [forse] a volere la cessione di questo talento.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E nemmeno Raiola ha rotto le balle al momento.



ma se voleva fargli cambiare squadra a Gennaio...


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma se voleva fargli cambiare squadra a Gennaio...



Non ricordo virgolettati da parte sua, se poi diamo retta ad ogni testata giornalistica stiamo freschi.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non ricordo virgolettati da parte sua, se poi diamo retta ad ogni testata giornalistica stiamo freschi.



http://www.milanworld.net/raiola-ba...nnaio-vt13589.html?highlight=balotelli+raiola

a parte ciò quando intendevo che schifa il club dove gioca, intendevo dire che lo schifa non sudando per la maglia sul campo


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/raiola-ba...nnaio-vt13589.html?highlight=balotelli+raiola
> 
> a parte ciò quando intendevo che schifa il club dove gioca, intendevo dire che lo schifa non sudando per la maglia sul campo


Mino Raiola: “Io non ho parlato con nessuno.Sono dei bugiardi, questo è giornalismo di basso livello. Concordo su quanto riportato dal sito ufficiale del Milan riguardo l’incedibilità di Balotelli a gennaio”.

Dai, su


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/raiola-ba...nnaio-vt13589.html?highlight=balotelli+raiola
> 
> a parte ciò quando intendevo che schifa il club dove gioca, intendevo dire che lo schifa non sudando per la maglia sul campo



oddio, non è che per la Nazionale abbia un atteggiamento molto diverso. Solo che gli arrivano più palloni.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2014)

I tifosi del Milan (generalizzando) *per me* di calcio ne capiscono veramente poco...Si parla di gente che ha iniziato a dire che Mattia De Sciglio è scarso e che va ceduto perché non è nulla di che.
Ma di che stiamo parlando?Boh...Io ormai certa gente nemmeno la prendo in considerazione.

Quindi ogni commento su Mario Balotelli è superfluo.
Go Marione!Avanti cosi!


----------



## Pivellino (16 Giugno 2014)

Va considerata l'immagine di Balotelli nel mondo che ti permette di vendere gadgets di tutti i tipi e magliette.
Un Mandzukic (o come si scrive) cosa porterebbe da questo punto di vista?
Io penso che al Milan oggi ci sia parecchia attenzione a queste cose per cui una sua cessione al di fuori di cifre iperboliche non è a mio avviso un'ipotesi seria.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Giugno 2014)

Il prezzo di questo lievita


----------



## davoreb (16 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> oddio, non è che per la Nazionale abbia un atteggiamento molto diverso. Solo che gli arrivano più palloni.



contro l'inghilterra gli sono arrivati due palloni giocabili:

- con il primo stava per fare un goal con un difensore che gli ha tolto la palla sulla riga.
- con il secondo ha fatto goal.

l'attegiamento in campo era molto diverso e comunque dava quell'impressione di essere molto concentrato e di sempre fare la giocata giusta.

quando qualcuno dice he ha fatto una grande stagione con i suoi 14 goal in campionato sminuisce il giocatore, balotelli visto contro l'inghilterra è un giocatore da 20 goal in campionato + rigori.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Giugno 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Milan (generalizzando) *per me* di calcio ne capiscono veramente poco...Si parla di gente che ha iniziato a dire che Mattia De Sciglio è scarso e che va ceduto perché non è nulla di che.
> Ma di che stiamo parlando?Boh...Io ormai certa gente nemmeno la prendo in considerazione.
> 
> Quindi ogni commento su Mario Balotelli è superfluo.
> Go Marione!Avanti cosi!


 [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION], si chiama libertà di pensiero. E' irrispettoso e arrogante dire che i tifosi che criticano certi giocatori non capiscono nulla. Non abbiamo bisogno di questi interventi, grazie.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando si impegna cosi non è solo un centravanti ma uno dei più forti al mondo, forse il più forte..ha pressato, ha rincorso gli avversari, è andato in profondità, ha giocato tra i due centrali, è stato straordinario al di la del gol.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto, ieri Balotelli non è stato diverso di una virgola dal solito. Malissimo in fase di non possesso ma quando gli arriva palla crea sempre qualcosa.





davoreb ha scritto:


> contro l'inghilterra gli sono arrivati due palloni giocabili:
> 
> - con il primo stava per fare un goal con un difensore che gli ha tolto la palla sulla riga.
> - con il secondo ha fatto goal.
> ...



Io faccio parte della schiera "Non vendiamo Balotelli"

Ma allo stesso tempo so bene che non c'è da illudersi, in nazionale probabilmente giocherà bene ogni partita di questo mondiale, ma temo seriamente che al ritorno al Milan inizi di nuovo ad essere mostruosamente incostante.

Spero sinceramente che non avvenga, ma per far ciò dovrebbe "scattargli" qualcosa a livello di testa.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> contro l'inghilterra gli sono arrivati due palloni giocabili:
> 
> - con il primo stava per fare un goal con un difensore che gli ha tolto la palla sulla riga.
> - con il secondo ha fatto goal.
> ...



Esattamente! Quello è il Mario che noi milanisti vorremmo vedere sempre. Carico (che non vuol dire litigioso), motivato, concentrato, voglioso. 

Se Mario giocasse sempre come contro l'Inghilterra sarebbe un centravanti da 25-30 gol l'anno, cioè uno dei migliori al mondo.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esattamente! Quello è il Mario che noi milanisti vorremmo vedere sempre. Carico (che non vuol dire litigioso), motivato, concentrato, voglioso.
> 
> Se Mario giocasse sempre come contro l'Inghilterra sarebbe un centravanti da 25-30 gol l'anno, cioè uno dei migliori al mondo.



Io non ho visto un atteggiamento molto diverso. E' stato anche un pò fuori dal gioco.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola: “Io non ho parlato con nessuno.Sono dei bugiardi, questo è giornalismo di basso livello. Concordo su quanto riportato dal sito ufficiale del Milan riguardo l’incedibilità di Balotelli a gennaio”.
> 
> Dai, su


Ricordo di più queste parole che le altre


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto un atteggiamento molto diverso. E' stato anche un pò fuori dal gioco.



Quando segna in nazionale almeno esulta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Giugno 2014)

A me non è piaciuto il suo dito sulle labbra "state zitti" alle telecamere a fine partita. E' un piangina, il suo gangsta-football (come lo ha definito Noel Gallagher, ma io direi whining-football) è odioso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quando segna in nazionale almeno esulta.



Un pò, ma non come tanti altri, non come Van Persie e Robben per esempio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quando segna in nazionale almeno esulta.



già, peccato, preferisco quando non lo fa


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2014)

Sarebbero da salvare tutti questi articoli di siti, post vari nei vari forum, poi quando tornerà al solito livello al Milan tutti ad insultarlo.

Equilibrio gente!!!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io faccio parte della schiera "Non vendiamo Balotelli"
> 
> Ma allo stesso tempo so bene che non c'è da illudersi, in nazionale probabilmente giocherà bene ogni partita di questo mondiale, ma temo seriamente che al ritorno al Milan inizi di nuovo ad essere mostruosamente incostante.
> 
> Spero sinceramente che non avvenga, ma per far ciò dovrebbe "scattargli" qualcosa a livello di testa.



si l'altra sera ho capito definitivamente che il suo è un problema di testa, se gli scatta qualcosa dentro potrebbe essere un grandissimo giocatore anche in un grande milan...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto un atteggiamento molto diverso. E' stato anche un pò fuori dal gioco.



è questo il punto, ha fatto bene perchè è stato fuori dal gioco e tutti i palloni che ha toccato li ha giocati bene, al milan vuole giocare tutti i palloni lui e viene a prendersi a centrocampo o largo sulla fascia e questo non va bene, lui deve stare la..


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è questo il punto, ha fatto bene perchè è stato fuori dal gioco e tutti i palloni che ha toccato li ha giocati bene, al milan vuole giocare tutti i palloni lui e viene a prendersi a centrocampo o largo sulla fascia e questo non va bene, lui deve stare la..



Non sono d'accordo. Perchè così c'è il rischio che non becca mai una palla e giochiamo in 10 uomini.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto un atteggiamento molto diverso. E' stato anche un pò fuori dal gioco.



Si beh, quando fondamentalmente devi giocare da solo li davanti ci sta assolutamente che tu spesso sia fuori dal gioco...certo bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo, se si vuole faccia il centravanti è naturale non tocchi palla per diversi minuti, quello che conta è che il centravanti nell'arco dei 90 faccia il suo mestiere, fare gol.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2014)

Al Milan vuole fare tutto lui perché gioca con gente che non vale nulla, penso sia abbastanza normale per un giocatore così non trovarsi tanto bene in una società in cui per prima cosa manca PROPRIO la società.
Fossi in lui finito il mondiale scapperei a gambe levate, magari tornerà a 37 anni a P0.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh, quando fondamentalmente devi giocare da solo li davanti ci sta assolutamente che tu spesso sia fuori dal gioco...certo bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo, se si vuole faccia il centravanti è naturale non tocchi palla per diversi minuti, quello che conta è che il centravanti nell'arco dei 90 faccia il suo mestiere, fare gol.



L'ho detto sopra. Non mi piacciono gli stoccafissi che aspettano la palla. Mario va bene come si muove verso la palla, verso la profondità invece non va bene per niente. Vorrei che facesse un pò entrambe le cose a seconda dell'azione.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho detto sopra. Non mi piacciono gli stoccafissi che aspettano la palla. Mario va bene come si muove verso la palla, verso la profondità invece non va bene per niente. Vorrei che facesse un pò entrambe le cose a seconda dell'azione.



A me pare tu voglia tutto  La verità è che se Mario imparasse a fare il centravanti, a fare una serie di movimenti avrebbe tutte le capacità tecnico/fisiche per fare almeno un gol a partita... Vorrei vedere se uno stoccafisso da 30 gol all'anno spiacerebbe poi cosi tanto!


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me pare tu voglia tutto  La verità è che se Mario imparasse a fare il centravanti, a fare una serie di movimenti avrebbe tutte le capacità tecnico/fisiche per fare almeno un gol a partita... Vorrei vedere se uno stoccafisso da 30 gol all'anno spiacerebbe poi cosi tanto!



Se le palle non gli arrivano 30 gol non li fa. Gli attaccanti forti sanno fare entrambe le cose ormai, gli Inzaghi sono pochi (e valgono meno di Suarez).


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh, quando fondamentalmente devi giocare da solo li davanti ci sta assolutamente che tu spesso sia fuori dal gioco...certo bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo, se si vuole faccia il centravanti è naturale non tocchi palla per diversi minuti, quello che conta è che il centravanti nell'arco dei 90 faccia il suo mestiere, fare gol.



ecco, lui questo deve fare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Al Milan vuole fare tutto lui perché gioca con gente che non vale nulla, penso sia abbastanza normale per un giocatore così non trovarsi tanto bene in una società in cui per prima cosa manca PROPRIO la società.
> Fossi in lui finito il mondiale scapperei a gambe levate, magari tornerà a 37 anni a P0.



si deve mettere in testa che anche se la squadra è scarsa non può fare cosi, non fa altro che peggiorare la situazione..


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Giugno 2014)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] inutile continuare a rigirare la frittata. Ti è stato detto che questo atteggiamento qui su non è tollerato. O ti adatti o sei fuori. Punto.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2014)

Si torna On Topic. Altri interventi verranno cancellati.


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2014)

da come gioca in nazionale la grande differenza è il suo comportamento, che ha iniziato ad avere da quando è arrivato Seedorf, che gli ha fatto capire cosa deve fare per essere un giocatore fondamentale!!

secondo me è una seconda punta, oppure deve giocare con tanti che si inseriscono come in nazionale e che sanno crossare....


----------



## davoreb (17 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se le palle non gli arrivano 30 gol non li fa. Gli attaccanti forti sanno fare entrambe le cose ormai, gli Inzaghi sono pochi (e valgono meno di Suarez).



70 miliardi nel 2001 a 28 anni


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Giugno 2014)

Anche se a me fa ridere sinceramente il fatto che si dica che Higuain vale "almeno 80 milioni" e poi la gente si fappa al pensiero di vendere Balotelli per 25.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche se a me fa ridere sinceramente il fatto che si dica che Higuain vale "almeno 80 milioni" e poi la gente si fappa al pensiero di vendere Balotelli per 25.



Pure a me fa ridere. Ma per Higuain più che per Balotelli.


----------



## Heaven (17 Giugno 2014)

Balotelli ha un impatto mediatico pazzesco, viene sempre accostato a Messi, Ronaldo, Reus e giocatori di questo calibro


----------



## Aragorn (20 Giugno 2014)

Se anche contro l'Uruguay gioca come oggi Wenger finirà col proporci al massimo lo scambio con Campbell


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2014)

Dopo la prima partita per i giornali il suo valore è cresciuto di 5, domani sarà sceso di altrettanti probabilmente


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se anche contro l'Uruguay gioca come oggi Wenger finirà col proporci al massimo lo scambio con Campbell



Vabbè,con Muslera basta centrare la porta


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2014)

Oggi il "solito" Balotelli.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vabbè,con Muslera basta centrare la porta



Non che stasera bisognasse fare diversamente  Peccato che abbiamo fatto due tiri in porta, di cui uno su punizione


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2014)

Rimango dell'opinione che sia un ottimo tiratore, ma finisce lì. Non sà inserirsi, e oggi ha sbagliato anche dei controlli...


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2014)

Balotelli è questo.
Una partita buona, poi sparisce per un tempo imprecisato.
Non è affidabile e comunque non ha i colpi della punta. C'è questa testardaggine nel volerlo convertire come punta centrale ma non funzionerà mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2014)

Voglio difenderlo: nel primo tempo secondo me è stato uno dei meno peggio, mentre nel secondo tempo si è visto poco ma non gli è arrivato un pallone decente, è stato lasciato troppo solo. Non ha giocato bene, ma nemmeno così tanto male, quest'anno abbiamo visto prestazioni molto più vergognose da parte sua.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Rimango dell'opinione che sia un ottimo tiratore, ma finisce lì. Non sà inserirsi, e oggi ha sbagliato anche dei controlli...



I controlli li sbaglia spesso anche col Milan.

Ma la cosa incompresibile di Prandelli è che tutti, per tutta la stagione hanno criticato sia Allegri che Seedorf per la sua posizione da prima punta. Almeno in Nazionale giocava spesso con una spalla, ElSha, Rossi, Cassano. Invece arrivano le partite importanti ed eccolo là da solo punta centrale 
Quando dal campionato avevi mille attaccanti da portare e da mettere!


----------



## numero 3 (20 Giugno 2014)

Balotelli è così. .ma vogliamo parlare di cassanocerciinsigne tre inguardabili giocatori molto sopravvalutati????
Loro avrebbero dovuto aiutare superMario invece non né hanno azzeccata una !!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è così. .ma vogliamo parlare di cassanocerciinsigne tre inguardabili giocatori molto sopravvalutati????
> Loro avrebbero dovuto aiutare superMario invece non né hanno azzeccata una !!!




Cerci mi è sembrato abbastanza propositivo, Cassano ha sbagliato tutto, Insigne è stato del tutto inutile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo la prima partita per i giornali il suo valore è cresciuto di 5, domani sarà sceso di altrettanti probabilmente


ahahahah il vociare che ormai si è creato attorno a stò balotelli è una roba mai vista prima!

Il grafico sul suo valore in questi giorni sembra uscito da un sismografo


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2014)

Se in un mondiale, ti arriva una palla del genere e ti trovi a tu per tu con il portiere, non puoi sbagliare. Balotelli è un buon giocatore, ma non un campione.


----------



## CrisRs (20 Giugno 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se in un mondiale, ti arriva una palla del genere e ti trovi a tu per tu con il portiere, non puoi sbagliare. Balotelli è un buon giocatore, ma non un campione.



non in un mondiale...anche in amichevole, in una occasione del genere o tiri e porti anche il portiere in porta o fai cio che vuoi, ma la devi far gol...punto...mettici inzaghi in quell'occasione...balotelli secondo me è il giocatore piu sopravvalutato della storia del calcio...


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Giugno 2014)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> non in un mondiale...anche in amichevole, in una occasione del genere o tiri e porti anche il portiere in porta o fai cio che vuoi, ma la devi far gol...punto...mettici inzaghi in quell'occasione...balotelli secondo me è il giocatore piu sopravvalutato della storia del calcio...



Non voglio difendere Balotelli a tutti i costi,ma scusa...Hai mai giocato a calcio?No perchè delle volte capita di sbagliare goal clamorosi..Capita anche ai più forti..
Guardare per credere







Balotelli è una seconda punta...Non capisco perché continuano a farlo giocare come prima punta.Lui ha i colpi,i movimenti e la visione di gioco da seconda punta!Non da prima!Fa degli assist paurosi per la prima punta quando gioca da seconda..Se gli metti di fianco Immobile in nazionale arriviamo in finale.


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2014)

Fin quando verrà allenato da dementi quali Prandelli,Allegri e Seedorf che lo credono una prima punta,rimarrà un giocatorino. Ad oggi è più funzionale Immobile in quel ruolo,un ragazzo che non ha nemmeno 1/100 del talento di Balotelli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2014)

Voto dopo la prima 8
dopo la seconda 4

media 6


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2014)

immagino che il suo valore sia salito a 200 milioni


----------



## Serginho (21 Giugno 2014)

Il solito Balotelli, non gli riescono le cose in un tempo= s'innervosisce e sparisce completamente dalla partita


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2014)

Dedicato a quelli che " il prezzo di alzahhhh, arriveranno le offerteeeehhhh 1!11!!! "


Godo !


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dedicato a quelli che " il prezzo di alzahhhh, arriveranno le offerteeeehhhh 1!11!!! "
> 
> 
> Godo !



anche io, molto più facile impacchettarlo a 30 per l'arsenal 
ma anche a 25

e se non hanno intenzione di reinvestirli, tanto vale darlo gratis


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche io, molto più facile impacchettarlo a 30 per l'arsenal
> ma anche a 25
> 
> e se non hanno intenzione di reinvestirli, tanto vale darlo gratis



Arsenal ? Ha mandato a casa l'inghilterra !! Non se lo filano più !!!

Buona visione ahahha


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche io, molto più facile impacchettarlo a 30 per l'arsenal
> ma anche a 25
> 
> e se non hanno intenzione di reinvestirli, tanto vale darlo gratis


Darlo gratis per cosa??? Per far giocare Matri??? Io non lo so.....


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non lo so.....



su questo non avevo dubbi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> su questo non avevo dubbi



Dimmi che senso ha la frase "darlo via anche gratis".


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dimmi che senso ha la frase "darlo via anche gratis".



No no ma aspetta.....Forse il prezzo sta salendo negli ultimi 8 secondi.... controllo !



Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No no ma aspetta.....Forse il prezzo sta salendo negli ultimi 8 secondi.... controllo !
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahahahah




Forza Mario!!!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2014)

Purtroppo sembra ormai chiaro che una squadra non si può affidare a Balotelli, ha talento ma è sprecato e, per me, non sarà mai un leader.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Giugno 2014)

Il fatto è che Balotelli è un calciatore ed una persona ingorante ed arrogante

Deve rendersi conto che sa fare solo una cosa: tirare ed ha una sola qualità: il fisico

O lavora per stare in area di rigore oppure si spari in testa. La sua arroganza (ed ignoranza calcistica e di vita) lo portano a reputarsi un novello Ibrahimovic, del quale però non vale manco un gomito. Cerca sempre il dribbling che non è in grado di portare a termine, si muove male e comporta peggio.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Balotelli è un calciatore ed una persona ingorante ed arrogante
> 
> Deve rendersi conto che sa fare solo una cosa: tirare ed ha una sola qualità: il fisico
> 
> O lavora per stare in area di rigore oppure si spari in testa. La sua arroganza (ed ignoranza calcistica e di vita) lo portano a reputarsi un novello Ibrahimovic, del quale però non vale manco un gomito. Cerca sempre il dribbling che non è in grado di portare a termine, si muove male e comporta peggio.



Ineccepibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dimmi che senso ha la frase "darlo via anche gratis".



sarebbe tempo sprecato, non si capisce la differenza tra un giocatore funzionale alla squadra e uno che gioca solo per sè stesso (e il più delle volte lo fa anche male) 

ma voi siete il fan club del singolo, contenti voi


----------



## Heaven (21 Giugno 2014)

Che tristezza. Lo fate passare da eroe nazionale a cancro della nazionale e del milan da una partita all'altra.
Neanche io lo vorrei più al Milan, ma lasciatelo in pace...


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che tristezza. Lo fate passare da eroe nazionale a cancro della nazionale e del milan da una partita all'altra.
> Neanche io lo vorrei più al Milan, ma lasciatelo in pace...



.

Più che i tifosi ad essere veramente imbarazzante é la stampa. Soprattutto dopo la partita con l'Inghilterra.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe tempo sprecato, non si capisce la differenza tra un giocatore funzionale alla squadra e uno che gioca solo per sè stesso (e il più delle volte lo fa anche male)
> 
> ma voi siete il fan club del singolo, contenti voi



Hai ragione è tempo sprecato, sprecato (chi me lo fa fare)....

Benissimo, cediamolo a 0 e presentiamoci con Matri, centravanti funzionale alla squadra. I tifosi si meritano gente come Pazzini e l'ex palo della luce bianconero. Speriamo vengano accontentati.
La chiudo qui, perchè è inutile andare avanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione è tempo sprecato, sprecato (chi me lo fa fare)....
> 
> Benissimo, cediamolo a 0 e presentiamoci con Matri, centravanti funzionale alla squadra. I tifosi si meritano gente come Pazzini e l'ex palo della luce bianconero. Speriamo vengano accontentati.
> La chiudo qui, perchè è inutile andare avanti.



lo ripeto, è inutile parlare del singolo... sia che si tratti di Balotelli, sia che si tratti di Matri o Pazzini... i tifosi si meriterebbero un Milan migliore, punto...


----------



## Ian.moone (21 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che tristezza. Lo fate passare da eroe nazionale a cancro della nazionale e del milan da una partita all'altra.
> Neanche io lo vorrei più al Milan, ma lasciatelo in pace...



Pienamente d'accordo.
Balotelli lo conosciamo, non è una partita a fargli cambiare il valore.

Comunque oltre che i tifosi, che ci sta che per amor di maglia vadano a simpatie/antipatie.. È la stampa italiana, appena fa bene è eroe nazionale e fenomeno, appena fa male è un peso.

Balotelli è questo, con i suoi pregi (piedi e fisico, anche se non lo sa usare molto) che difetti (di testa in primis, ma anche di movimento e di lettura della partita)..

Il suo valore è e sarà sempre sui 20/25/30 milioni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Più che i tifosi ad essere veramente imbarazzante é la stampa. Soprattutto dopo la partita con l'Inghilterra.


infatti
alla sua ignoranza si aggiunge quella mostruosa dei giornalai...

Per primi quelli della rai, che finita italia-inghilterra chiedono a prandelli : "cmq in fin dei conti è balotelli che si deve prendere la squadra sulle spalle?" 
-.-
-.-


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2014)

ha i suoi limiti,ma è anche la stampa a massacrarlo ed elogiarlo a sproposito,a seconda dei risultati.E prandelli non lo sta affatto aiutando,caricandolo di responsabilità eccessive.Il modo di giocare della nazionale,con un centrocampo foltissimo e mario unico riferimento offensivo rappresenta forse una responsabilità troppo grande per il suo carattere difficile,specialmente in una competizione importante come il mondiale.E se balo non è in giornata va incontro a critiche su critiche.Anche il ct ha le sue colpe,doveva pensare ad un modo di giocare alternativo e meno balo-centrico,provando ad affiancargli qualcuno magari.Ad euro 2012 gioco' in coppia con cassano ed i risultati furono molto buoni


----------



## Hammer (21 Giugno 2014)

Rimarrà un incompiuto, uguale se non peggio a Cassano. Non lo venderei solamente perché siamo una società anormale e in caso di sua cessione arriverebbe Acquafresca terminale offensivo titolare


----------



## Hammer (21 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Balotelli è un calciatore ed una persona ingorante ed arrogante
> 
> Deve rendersi conto che sa fare solo una cosa: tirare ed ha una sola qualità: il fisico
> 
> O lavora per stare in area di rigore oppure si spari in testa. La sua arroganza (ed ignoranza calcistica e di vita) lo portano a reputarsi un novello Ibrahimovic, del quale però non vale manco un gomito. Cerca sempre il dribbling che non è in grado di portare a termine, si muove male e comporta peggio.



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Balotelli è un calciatore ed una persona ingorante ed arrogante
> 
> Deve rendersi conto che sa fare solo una cosa: tirare ed ha una sola qualità: il fisico
> 
> O lavora per stare in area di rigore oppure si spari in testa. La sua arroganza (ed ignoranza calcistica e di vita) lo portano a reputarsi un novello Ibrahimovic, del quale però non vale manco un gomito. Cerca sempre il dribbling che non è in grado di portare a termine, si muove male e comporta peggio.



descrizione pefetta, non avrei saputo fare di meglio


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Giugno 2014)

"Io preferisco Calaiò a Balotelli" Probabile citazione di un Haters di Balotelli.

Andate a prendervi anche Cerci....Dai Cerci ha la testa a posto,sa tenere la posizione...
Ooooooooops ha le palle grandi come una nocciolina...Si è visto ieri dov'è finito.
Dire che non ha Dribling è un altra assurdità...Mi sta bene che l'odiate ma perlomeno odiatelo per quello che non ha...Non per quello che ha..






"I video di youtube non valgono...Non era lui a giocare..Era Maradona...Cosa li postate a fare i video del tubo??Non contano nulla" Probabile Cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2014)

Tutto vero quello che scrivi ... Però Balo ha dimostrato più volte di non essere un campionissimo ... Forte si , ma non campione ... Un campione l altra sera si prendeva in mano la squadra e spaccava la rete ... Lui dove è finito ? Scomparso ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> "Io preferisco Calaiò a Balotelli" Probabile citazione di un Haters di Balotelli.
> 
> Andate a prendervi anche Cerci....Dai Cerci ha la testa a posto,sa tenere la posizione...
> Ooooooooops ha le palle grandi come una nocciolina...Si è visto ieri dov'è finito.
> ...




le migliore cose le ha fatte in nazionale e l'anno scorso nella sua seconda parte di stagione da noi, quest'anno, gol a parte, è stato disastroso, se non la pensi cosi vuole dire che reputi balotelli un giocatore scarso e questo è il suo livello, balotelli può fare molto di più..


----------



## Aron (21 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto vero quello che scrivi ... Però Balo ha dimostrato più volte di non essere un campionissimo ... Forte si , ma non campione ... Un campione l altra sera si prendeva in mano la squadra e spaccava la rete ... Lui dove è finito ? Scomparso ...




E' quello che penso anch'io.
Lui il potenziale per essere un campionissimo ce l'ha, ma questo potenziale l'avevano anche Recoba e Saviola, o anche gente come Cassano...sono tutti giocatori che per un motivo o per l'altro non sono mai riusciti a imporsi. 
Balotelli è al momento in quella categoria lì, non so se ha la testa per cambiare.

Tra l'altro è un giocatore che non ha un ruolo preciso. E' una prima punta? E' una seconda punta? Quando viene schierato prima punta non gioca come tale e quando gioca come secondo punta offre prestazioni migliori ma non ha comunque i movimenti e lo stile della seconda punta (non torna e si muove poco).
Capisco perchè gli allenatori lo vogliono convertire da prima punta, ma lui è troppo indisciplinato per imparare a svolgere quel compito, tanto vale quindi lasciarlo come seconda punta "atipica" dove può rendere di più.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> le migliore cose le ha fatte in nazionale e l'anno scorso nella sua seconda parte di stagione da noi, quest'anno, gol a parte, è stato disastroso, se non la pensi cosi vuole dire che reputi balotelli un giocatore scarso e questo è il suo livello, balotelli può fare molto di più..



Balotelli può fare molto di più...Può fare di più pure Gareth Bale nonostante abbia fatto benissimo.
Mario non ha giocato male quest'anno...Ha fatto 14 goal in serie A con il Milan peggiore di sempre..Non mi sembra male come cosa!Alla fine giocava sempre da solo!Ha fatto vedere le cose migliori in nazionale semplicemente perché li gioca con una squadra vera alle spalle e non con dei piedi quadrati come nell'AC Milan.
Comunque il video è stato postato solamente per far vedere che SuperMario sa Dribblare...Eccome se sa Dribblare..


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Balotelli è un calciatore ed una persona ingorante ed arrogante
> 
> Deve rendersi conto che sa fare solo una cosa: tirare ed ha una sola qualità: il fisico
> 
> O lavora per stare in area di rigore oppure si spari in testa. La sua arroganza (ed ignoranza calcistica e di vita) lo portano a reputarsi un novello Ibrahimovic, del quale però non vale manco un gomito. Cerca sempre il dribbling che non è in grado di portare a termine, si muove male e comporta peggio.



 quoto tutto


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Giugno 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Balotelli può fare molto di più...Può fare di più pure Gareth Bale nonostante abbia fatto benissimo.
> Mario non ha giocato male quest'anno...Ha fatto 14 goal in serie A con il Milan peggiore di sempre..Non mi sembra male come cosa!Alla fine giocava sempre da solo!Ha fatto vedere le cose migliori in nazionale semplicemente perché li gioca con una squadra vera alle spalle e non con dei piedi quadrati come nell'AC Milan.
> Comunque il video è stato postato solamente per far vedere che SuperMario sa Dribblare...Eccome se sa Dribblare..



insomma sa dribblare da fermo, ma non è che salta l'uomo in velocità, le sue qualità sono ben altre, lui deve migliorare i moviementi da punta, non è ancora un grandissimo giocatore perchè non si muove benissimo, per le qualità che ha fa davvero troppo poco..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2014)

Non è così forte, non è sicuramente insostituibile. Parliamo sempre della testa, di un problema mentale, ma quanti palloni perde in attacco? Quante volte nell'arco della partita si dimostra determinante e quante volte invece si rivela una palla al piede in fase offensiva?
Io ho l'impressione che con tre giocatori forti dietro a un'unica punta che assicuri concretezza e dimostri capacità di giocare coi compagni (Giroud ad esempio o Dzeko), faremmo molto meglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2014)

Si alza il prezzoooohhhhhh 1!1!111!!!



Ri-Godo


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2014)

Ha fallito pure questa occasione. Spiace dirlo ma rischia di fare esattamente la stessa carriera di Cassano.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2014)

ma chi se lo piglia sto qua. 

in raiola we trust.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si alza il prezzoooohhhhhh 1!1!111!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ri-Godo


Godi se gioca male e resta al Milan a giocare male? Non capisco

Purtroppo che sia al Milan, che sia con l'Italia, se non c'è con la testa c'è poco da fare

Gli uruguagi sono ****** per natura e han puntato tutto sul farlo innervosire, ci è cascato come un pollo e non ha combinato nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

Ennesima delusione , quando conta sparisce ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2014)

Ultima chance di sbarazzarsene.
Arsene,ti imploro...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ultima chance di sbarazzarsene.
> Arsene,ti imploro...



Spero non cambino idea per una partita.


----------



## Snake (24 Giugno 2014)

qualcuno vorrebbe 50 mil per questo qui


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Spero non cambino idea per una partita.



Oddio,sono molte di più quelle giocate così che non quelle buone 
Dobbiamo spammare l'account Twitter dell'Arsenal con il gol contro il Bologna


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio,sono molte di più quelle giocate così che non quelle buone
> Dobbiamo spammare l'account Twitter dell'Arsenal con il gol contro il Bologna



Appunto. Balotelli ormai si conosce. E' come mettere Cassano sperando che faccia salire la squad...oh wait.


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2014)

Beh se guardi questa partita allora anche Suarez non vale più di 25 milioni


----------



## Albijol (24 Giugno 2014)

Eh sì levandolo abbiamo giocato alla grande, la colpa è sua se usciamo dal Mondiale, Immobile sontuoso *OH WAIT*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Beh se guardi questa partita allora anche Suarez non vale più di 25 milioni



Sì ma guarda anche le 49 prima e vedi che la differenza tra Balotelli e Suarez è abissale

Anche oggi Balotelli ha confermato ciò che scrissi qualche giorno fa


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Io sono sempre stato fiducioso nei suoi confronti, ha ancora 24 anni, però pensavo che questa fosse la sua occasione. Sta lentamente cominciando a farmi cambiare idea.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2014)

È ancora valida l'offerta di 25 milioni + Campbell ?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È ancora valida l'offerta di 25 milioni + Campbell ?



Sì ma adesso 25 mln dobbiamo darglieli noi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Ok elogiare Balotelli, ma paragonarlo addirittura a Suarez è come paragonare Giovinco a Messi.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre stato fiducioso nei suoi confronti, ha ancora 24 anni, però pensavo che questa fosse la sua occasione. Sta lentamente cominciando a farmi cambiare idea.



cassano ne ha 30 passati e continua a essere stimato e preso in considerazione....c'è speranza per tutti.


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2014)

Che dire, questo purtroppo è Mario


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Giugno 2014)

"50 milioni minimo" cit di mezzo forum dopo il gol con l'Inghilterra.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (24 Giugno 2014)

Good tantissimo per l'ennesima smentita a chi lo elogia senza Nessun merito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Giugno 2014)

Veramente un giocatore pietoso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2014)

Le differenze tra la sua partita e quella di mister 64 milioni Cavani ? E quel fenomeno di Suarez ? Fanno tutti schifo ?


Non sono io quello di parte...

Prima schifo solo nei club, ah no nel city...


Poi schifo anche in Nazionale, due anni fa europeo da paura...


E comunque resta, e io godo.


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le differenze tra la sua partita e quella di mister 64 milioni Cavani ? E quel fenomeno di Suarez ? Fanno tutti schifo ?
> 
> 
> Non sono io quello di parte...
> ...



Dai, sei una persona intelligente e mi pare strano tu faccia questa uscita nonostante capisca tu stimi all'infinito Mario... Balo ha fatto 45 minuti isterici, inconcludenti, dedito a lamentarsi di continuo e fallosi. Mario contro l'arbitro, questa la sua partita. No comment. Almeno gli altri due con la testa sono sempre stati in partita.


----------



## 4-3-3 (24 Giugno 2014)

Ma che cosa doveva fare questa sera? Lo pseudo-fenomeno Immobile cosa ha fatto? Se dobbiamo giudicarlo per le partite della nazionale allora anche Ronaldo o Messi vanno demonizzati.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le differenze tra la sua partita e quella di mister 64 milioni Cavani ? E quel fenomeno di Suarez ? Fanno tutti schifo ?
> 
> 
> Non sono io quello di parte...
> ...



Ma chi giudica Balotelli dopo solo questa partita ha il cervello fatto al contrario. Le critiche che gli vengono fatte non scaturiscono da questi 45 minuti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le differenze tra la sua partita e quella di mister 64 milioni Cavani ? E quel fenomeno di Suarez ? Fanno tutti schifo ?



Credi sul serio che i post che stai leggendo dipendono dalla partita di stasera o è un trucco per difendere il formidabile Mario?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Balotelli è un calciatore ed una persona ingorante ed arrogante
> 
> Deve rendersi conto che sa fare solo una cosa: tirare ed ha una sola qualità: il fisico
> 
> O lavora per stare in area di rigore oppure si spari in testa. La sua arroganza (ed ignoranza calcistica e di vita) lo portano a reputarsi un novello Ibrahimovic, del quale però non vale manco un gomito. Cerca sempre il dribbling che non è in grado di portare a termine, si muove male e comporta peggio.



Mi quoto


----------



## rossovero (24 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Le differenze tra la sua partita e quella di mister 64 milioni Cavani ? E quel fenomeno di Suarez ? Fanno tutti schifo ?
> *
> 
> Non sono io quello di parte...
> ...



Si sbattono. Sempre.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2014)

Penso sia il giocatore più sopravalutato di tutti i tempi. Non fosse un personaggio, non se lo filerebbe nessuno...
Per una volta mi tocca dar ragione a Caressa: questo è l'ennesimo fallimento della sua carriera, e ha solo 24 anni.
Ovviamente le critiche non derivano soltanto dalla prestazione di stasera, ma dall'atteggiamento con cui scende in campo nel 90% delle partite importanti. E' totalmente inaffidabile. Oggi, se avesse continuato la partita, probabilmente avrebbe anticipato Marchisio sotto la doccia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2014)

Diamolo al Liverpool per Sturridge
Deve andarsene dal Milan


----------



## Marilson (24 Giugno 2014)

il Milan deve cercare la sua strada in questo futuro non buono per noi senza Balotelli. Non possiamo stare dietro a questo qui. Gli auguro tutta la fortuna possibile se dovesse andare all'Arsenal.


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Giugno 2014)

Gente che ancora difende balotelli?
Non si giudica questo montato dai 45' minuti di oggi, né dalla penosa partita con la Costa Rica..

Si giudica balotelli per quello che è, ormai sono 6/7 anni che è tra i professionisti e non è mai migliorato, anzi, è peggiorato sia a livello di incapacità tattica sia soprattutto a livello mentale.

I tifosi che lo difendono, la stampa e i media che continuano a elogiarlo come fosse un fenomeno..sono i primi a sbagliare perché così non fanno altro che fargli credere di essere arrivato.


----------



## James Watson (24 Giugno 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Gente che ancora difende balotelli?
> Non si giudica questo montato dai 45' minuti di oggi, né dalla penosa partita con la Costa Rica..
> 
> Si giudica balotelli per quello che è, ormai sono 6/7 anni che è tra i professionisti e non è mai migliorato, anzi, è peggiorato sia a livello di incapacità tattica sia soprattutto a livello mentale.
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2014)

Se il Milan provasse a prendere un giocatore che non è Balotelli ma che ha giocato come il Balotelli di questo Mondiale e lo pagasse più di 20 milioni, direi allora che al Milan sono impazziti.
Se l'Arsenal farà la follia di spendere più di 30 milioni per comprarlo, quello che l'Arsenal prende non è il giocatore attuale ma quello che può diventare.
Il Balotelli attuale non vale più di 15 milioni, fin troppo considerando che Tevez alla Juve è costato 12.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2014)

Ho paura che questa prestazione sia la pietra tombale della sua carriera ad alti livelli.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2014)

Questa sera, nel momento più basso della sua carriera, voglio stare dalla parte di Balotelli.
Mi spiego, non è colpa sua se l'ambiente lo ha fatto sentire più importante di quello che é.
Balotelli al momento è un giocatore normalissimo (come lo sono anche tutti gli altri giovani italiani, compresi Immobile, De Sciglio, Darmian, El Shaarawy, tranne Verratti che infatti guarda caso gioca al PSG), lo reputo colpevole esattamente quanto gli altri, né più né meno.
Perché avrebbe dovuto trascinarsi la Nazionale sulle spalle? Si gioca in uno o in 11?
Hanno fallito tutti, anzi, ha fallito tutto il movimento calcistico italiano, Balotelli compreso ovviamente.
Ma chi ha elevato Balotelli a salvatore della patria? Chi lo ha considerato per anni un fuoriclasse o un campione potenziale con un carattere da limare?
I giornalisti, gli stessi che lo stanno massacrando.
Per 2 anni ho sentito parlare solamente di Balotelli.
I giornalisti sono i primi a salire e a scendere dai carri quando fa comodo loro, ma solamente una settimana fa consideravano Balotelli una sorta di divinità.
Pietà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questa sera, nel momento più basso della sua carriera, voglio stare dalla parte di Balotelli.
> Mi spiego, non è colpa sua se l'ambiente lo ha fatto sentire più importante di quello che é.
> Balotelli al momento è un giocatore normalissimo (come lo sono anche tutti gli altri giovani italiani, compresi Immobile, De Sciglio, Darmian, El Shaarawy, tranne Verratti che infatti guarda caso gioca al PSG), lo reputo colpevole esattamente quanto gli altri, né più né meno.
> Perché avrebbe dovuto trascinarsi la Nazionale sulle spalle? Si gioca in uno o in 11?
> ...


Io me la prendo soprattutto con loro. Basta far vedere le sue immagine, i suoi video, basta farlo sentire un re, basta fargli credere di essere chissà chi. Nessuno più parli di Balotelli, lo considerino un giocatore normale e soltanto se dimostrerà qualcosa(dubito)sarà riconsiderato.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Giugno 2014)

Fa schifo dai, se ne deve andare.
Avete visto che razza di partita ha fatto Cavani? Mediano, treuaqrtista, mezzala, terzino. IMPRESSIONANTE.
ecco cosa vuol dire BATTAGLIARE, lottare per la maglia, sudersi una vittoria, una qualificazione.

Via via... deve andarsene. Mi accontento di un giocatore tecnicamente mediocre ma che almeno sappia cosa vuol dire squadra, cosa vuol dire giocare a calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io me la prendo soprattutto con loro. Basta far vedere le sue immagine, i suoi video, basta farlo sentire un re, basta fargli credere di essere chissà chi. Nessuno più parli di Balotelli, lo considerino un giocatore normale e soltanto se dimostrerà qualcosa(dubito)sarà riconsiderato.


Balotelli è sempre stato questo e, pur avendo giocato da cani, non ha fatto peggio di molti altri (potrei nominare almeno 7/8 giocatori che hanno fatto peggio di lui). I giornalisti sportivi italiani sono la peggior specie dei giornalisti esistenti al mondo. Si meritano un movimento calcistico così in crisi.
Ma la Nazionale chi se la doveva prendere sulle spalle? Balotelli a 23 anni con tutti i suoi difetti? Immobile che ha fatto 22 gol in un campionato di una mediocrità sconcertante?


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Giugno 2014)

facile dare la colpa a lui, che si prendino tutti le loro responsabilità, se perdiamo è colpa di balo, se vinciamo è merito del gruppo, la verità è che fino a quando tutti i vecchi di questa nazionale che sono la rovina a partire da pirlo e buffon per finire a chiellini non se ne andranno, non riusciremo mai a ripartire e voltare pagina..


----------



## vota DC (25 Giugno 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> "50 milioni minimo" cit di mezzo forum dopo il gol con l'Inghilterra.



Se ci fossero gli universali con umani che giocano contro alieni, torneo di livello più alto dei mondiali i suoi golletti ogni tanto li servirebbe, se giocasse nel torneo primavera idem. Il problema è che quel ogni tanto fa parte di lui. Ora bisogna vedere quanto sono disposti a pagare (fattore Raiola che prescinde dal risultato dei mondiali) per questo che può fare jolly nelle grandi squadre, ma un ruolo fondamentale mai....al punto che non si capisce nemmeno se è prima punta o seconda punta....per me difensore andrebbe benissimo pure: è alto, non va in area, i difensori possono tirare i rigori e Oddo era un maestro nel farlo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Giugno 2014)

L' immagine emblematica che mi rimarrà impressa è quando rimane in area vicino a Buffon e all' arbitro a cercare la polemica. Tutti si erano allontanati, ma lui che doveva essere il più avanzato se ne rimaneva lì...


----------



## Ian.moone (25 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io me la prendo soprattutto con loro. Basta far vedere le sue immagine, i suoi video, basta farlo sentire un re, basta fargli credere di essere chissà chi. Nessuno più parli di Balotelli, lo considerino un giocatore normale e soltanto se dimostrerà qualcosa(dubito)sarà riconsiderato.



Sicuramente i giornalisti..ma infatti solo in Italia è considerato un fenomeno

Ma anche i tifosi che gli concedono tutto e lo difendono sempre
La società Milan (Galliani che lo definisce sempre campione, fenomeno ecc)
Lui stesso (come non ricordare le perle sul pallone d'oro e sul paragone ibra)
Raiola (balotelli vale la gioconda)


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Sicuramente i giornalisti..ma infatti solo in Italia è considerato un fenomeno
> 
> Ma anche i tifosi che gli concedono tutto e lo difendono sempre *NON E' VERO !!!*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io me la prendo soprattutto con loro. Basta far vedere le sue immagine, i suoi video, basta farlo sentire un re, basta fargli credere di essere chissà chi. Nessuno più parli di Balotelli, lo considerino un giocatore normale e soltanto se dimostrerà qualcosa(dubito)sarà riconsiderato.



Concordo alla grandissima.
La stampa è altrettanto colpevole del fallimento del movimento calcio: dopo 2 partite di un giovane si urla al fenomeno, si parla del blocco Juve come panacea di tutti i mali quando sono usciti dalla Champions senza battere il Galatasaray e non sono riusciti a segnare al Benfica con un uomo in più, Balotelli considero fuoriclasse, la campagna Pirlo pallone d'oro (non regge 2 partite di fila a ritmi non da calcio italiano), Immobile considerato salvatore della patria e potrei andare avanti per ore.
La stragrande maggioranza dei giornalisti italiani non svolge in modo dignitoso il proprio mestiere, esattamente come Balotelli.
Se Balotelli deve andare nei campi a raccogliere i pomodori (immagini mostrate da Twitter in TV ieri sera), gran parte dei giornalisti lo deve aiutare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo alla grandissima.
> La stampa è altrettanto colpevole del fallimento del movimento calcio: dopo 2 partite di un giovane si urla al fenomeno, si parla del blocco Juve come panacea di tutti i mali quando sono usciti dalla Champions senza battere il Galatasaray e non sono riusciti a segnare al Benfica con un uomo in più, Balotelli considero fuoriclasse, la campagna Pirlo pallone d'oro (non regge 2 partite di fila a ritmi non da calcio italiano), Immobile considerato salvatore della patria e potrei andare avanti per ore.
> La stragrande maggioranza dei giornalisti italiani non svolge in modo dignitoso il proprio mestiere, esattamente come Balotelli.
> Se Balotelli deve andare nei campi a raccogliere i pomodori (immagini mostrate da Twitter in TV ieri sera), gran parte dei giornalisti lo deve aiutare.


Io ripeto che siamo un movimento fallito, non una nazionale. Siamo falliti nella dirigenza(Abete), siamo falliti nel CT(Prandelli), siamo fini nella rosa(giocatori mediocri), siamo finiti nei media(TV e giornali), siamo finiti nei club(si vedano tutti gli ultimi risultati europei), siamo falliti nella testa, tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> facile dare la colpa a lui, che si prendino tutti le loro responsabilità, se perdiamo è colpa di balo, se vinciamo è merito del gruppo, la verità è che fino a quando tutti i vecchi di questa nazionale che sono la rovina a partire da pirlo e buffon per finire a chiellini non se ne andranno, non riusciremo mai a ripartire e voltare pagina..



Se la Nazionale post 2006 ha avuto un senso è solo merito di mario, i vecchi vadano fuori dalle scatole e non chiacchierino, in particolare DeRossi, che non ha mai fatto una mazza in carriera.


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Giugno 2014)

La colpa è anche dei giornalisti, ma lui ha fatto di tutto per pompare ancor di più il suo ego, non ricominciamo con queste storie... Perchè la prima ed unica volta in cui gli hanno detto che è un giocatore normale, ha fatto lo show a sky cari miei... Lui grazie ai giornalisti ha guadagnato moltissimi soldi e contratti, per cui non facciamolo passare per vittima...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2014)

Il problema, è che qualora restasse al Milan, sono ASSOLUTAMENTE CERTO, che ad ogni sua buona prestazione, saremo qui a dire che è cambiato, che si è visto un miglioramento ecc...

Per poi tornare a questo punto come sempre, e scommetto che questa cosa durerebbe tutto l' anno, come sempre, come nell' ultimo campionato.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Giugno 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> La colpa è anche dei giornalisti, ma lui ha fatto di tutto per pompare ancor di più il suo ego, non ricominciamo con queste storie... Perchè la prima ed unica volta in cui gli hanno detto che è un giocatore normale, ha fatto lo show a sky cari miei... Lui grazie ai giornalisti ha guadagnato moltissimi soldi e contratti, per cui non facciamolo passare per vittima...



Forse non è chiaro, nessuno fa passare Balotelli per vittima.
Il discorso per quanto mi riguarda è molto semplice: sarebbe deleterio per il nostro sistema per passare come colpevole principale Balotelli.
Balotelli al momento (magari cade dal letto e decide di fare il professionista) è un giocatore normalissimo, il calcio italiano ha problemi ben più gravi e radicati di Balotelli. Mario, tra l'altro, non merita minimamente tutta questa attenzione e quest'importanza.


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2014)

Sarò l'unico a pensarlo,ma secondo me questo qui ha anche limiti tecnici e non solo mentali.Buon giocatore,ma non è un campione,punto.


----------



## Heaven (25 Giugno 2014)

Se riusciamo a ricavarci 30mln dobbiamo baciare a terra dopo questo mondiale. Altro che minimo 40 che dicevamo qualche giorno fà...

Comunque, si premette che Balotelli non è un fenomeno e probabilmente non ho il talento per diventarlo, ma questo ragazzo subisce troppe pressioni mediatiche, gli basta un goal per essere considerato una delle prime punte migliori al mondo, pilastro della nazionale, e due partite che vanno male per essere scaricato da tutti, isolato, si dice che non ha talento, e gli si dà a lui la colpa. Ad Immobile che non ha fatto neanche un'azione decente in tutto il mondiale invece zitti. Questo è perchè gli hanno creato sopra a Balotelli una figura più grande di lui che lo sta "soffocando".. sinceramente credo che sia realmente meglio per lui che vada a giocare lontano dall'Italia


----------



## pazzomania (25 Giugno 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> La colpa è anche dei giornalisti, ma lui ha fatto di tutto per pompare ancor di più il suo ego, non ricominciamo con queste storie... Perchè la prima ed unica volta in cui gli hanno detto che è un giocatore normale, ha fatto lo show a sky cari miei... Lui grazie ai giornalisti ha guadagnato moltissimi soldi e contratti, per cui non facciamolo passare per vittima...



Balotelli ha la fortuna di essere un Nero, altrimenti era uno qualunque...



Heaven ha scritto:


> Se riusciamo a ricavarci 30mln dobbiamo baciare a terra dopo questo mondiale. Altro che minimo 40 che dicevamo qualche giorno fà...



Speriamo Wenger ci faccia il regalo.


----------



## Ian.moone (25 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se riusciamo a ricavarci 30mln dobbiamo baciare a terra dopo questo mondiale. Altro che minimo 40 che dicevamo qualche giorno fà...
> 
> Comunque, si premette che Balotelli non è un fenomeno e probabilmente non ho il talento per diventarlo, ma questo ragazzo subisce troppe pressioni mediatiche, gli basta un goal per essere considerato una delle prime punte migliori al mondo, pilastro della nazionale, e due partite che vanno male per essere scaricato da tutti, isolato, si dice che non ha talento, e gli si dà a lui la colpa. Ad Immobile che non ha fatto neanche un'azione decente in tutto il mondiale invece zitti. Questo è perchè gli hanno creato sopra a Balotelli una figura più grande di lui che lo sta "soffocando".. sinceramente credo che sia realmente meglio per lui che vada a giocare lontano dall'Italia



1)Immobile ha giocato una sola partita (facendo male, come tutti)
2)Balotelli E i giornalisti hanno creato questa farsa, perché ora non facciamo passare la cosa come sola colpa dei giornalisti che soffoca il povero e indifeso marietto


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2014)

La stella della Nazionale, l'uomo al centro del progetto ha fallito MISERAMENTE. Mi sembra giusto se non doveroso attaccarlo. Giustificare un intero fallimento scaricando la colpa su di lui no, ma ammettere che è stato una delusione incommentabile e, dunque, uno degli artefici della disfatta mi sembra sacrosanto.

Non è un giocatore per grandi obiettivi Balotelli. E' un giocatore che può far bene in una squadra piena zeppa di Campioni, in cui lui non ha nessuna responsabilità e in cui è "uno dei tanti". Quando viene eletto a "stella" delude miseramente, perché semplicemente non è una stella.


----------



## CrisRs (25 Giugno 2014)

speriamo lo vendano subito...è il giocatore piu sopravvalutato sulla faccia della terra...mai esistito un calciatore più sopravvalutato...


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2014)

Balo è un giocatore tecnicamente sopra la media, ma caratterialmente non ci siamo.....

questo qua scende in campo come se ce l' avesse col mondo e la rabbia va bene solo all' inizio di carriera poi ti devi controllare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2014)

Anche questa cosa della TECNICA di Balotelli

Io ho grandi dubbi: calcia divinamente, come pochi al mondo, soprattutto da fermo...ma per il resto? Dribbling: no, Stop: no, assist: potrebbe ma essendo stupido ed arrogante non ne fa

Cross: sì (visto che calcia bene, vero Abate?)


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche questa cosa della TECNICA di Balotelli
> 
> Io ho grandi dubbi: calcia divinamente, come pochi al mondo, soprattutto da fermo...ma per il resto? Dribbling: no, Stop: no, assist: potrebbe ma essendo stupido ed arrogante non ne fa
> 
> Cross: sì (visto che calcia bene, vero Abate?)


.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche questa cosa della TECNICA di Balotelli
> 
> Io ho grandi dubbi: calcia divinamente, come pochi al mondo, soprattutto da fermo...ma per il resto? Dribbling: no, Stop: no, assist: potrebbe ma essendo stupido ed arrogante non ne fa
> 
> Cross: sì (visto che calcia bene, vero Abate?)



Non hai torto, però se parliamo di centravanti (sottolineo) nè Lewandoski, nè Diego Costa, nè Cavani sono superiori a lui tecnicamente parlando. E' nel resto che c'è un abisso.

Poi Ibra rispetto a Balotelli attualmente fa proprio uno sport diverso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non hai torto, però se parliamo di centravanti (sottolineo) nè Lewandoski, nè Diego Costa, nè Cavani sono superiori a lui tecnicamente parlando. E' nel resto che c'è un abisso.
> 
> Poi Ibra rispetto a Balotelli attualmente fa proprio uno sport diverso.



il problema è che balotelli non ha i movimenti da centroavanti , visto che non da profondità , in pratica non è nè prima punta e nè seconda punta


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è che balotelli non ha i movimenti da centroavanti , visto che non da profondità , in pratica non è nè prima punta e nè seconda punta



Ho lasciato intendere proprio questo. Io ero (e sono ancora) fiducioso, però non si può aspettare in eterno.


----------



## CrisRs (25 Giugno 2014)

ma cosa tecnicamente? non gli vedo mai superare un avversario...mai...poi con il fisico che ha e la grande forza fisica dovrebbe trascinare gli avversari con se, invece basta una alitata e lui crolla per terra...è ridicolo, sia come calciatore che come uomo (se cosi si può definire)...sopravvalutato...ha solo il tiro buono...per il resto nulla...dove la vedete voi questa tecnica...un giocatore che prende troppo di stipendio senza aver mai dimostrato nulla in carriera...lo hanno scartato tutti...un motivo ci sarà? via via...preferisco fare un anno con matri in campo piu che rivedere sto ciucciasoldi inutile e montato...ieri ha dimostrato in mondovisione la sua inutilità...vai a zappare...privilegiato del casso...io mi faccio 8 ore di lavoro ogni sabato per guadagnarmi 50 euro...questo uomo insignificante 50 euro li prende in 10 minuti per cosa poi? aria...una zappa in mano prendi e ritirati...


----------



## Heaven (25 Giugno 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> 1)Immobile ha giocato una sola partita (facendo male, come tutti)
> 2)Balotelli E i giornalisti hanno creato questa farsa, perché ora non facciamo passare la cosa come sola colpa dei giornalisti che soffoca il povero e indifeso marietto



Non stavo difendendo Balotelli, è indiscutibile che è una testa di m..... , anche per me è sopravvalutato, apparte potenza fisica e tiro non è niente di che. Sopratutto è irritante a volte, dà l'impressione che quando prende la palla più che a giocarla prova solo a farsi fare fallo.. Balotelli è lui stesso il suo problema, però neanche il resto lo aiuta


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche questa cosa della TECNICA di Balotelli
> 
> Io ho grandi dubbi: calcia divinamente, come pochi al mondo, soprattutto da fermo...ma per il resto? Dribbling: no, Stop: no, assist: potrebbe ma essendo stupido ed arrogante non ne fa
> 
> Cross: sì (visto che calcia bene, vero Abate?)



stop direi che ne ha e poi può anche tirare al volo e da fermo....

ovvio che in partita non hai sempre tutte le possibilità comunque se vuoi dire che è scarso tienti pure allegri, matri e magari quello della costa rica....


----------



## Pivellino (25 Giugno 2014)

Non lo sopporto, anche se lo vedo caracollare in campo mi sembra che stia facendo la camminata da gansta.
Non lo toccano e cade sempre urlando, un mitomane. Ma non sa che oggi ci sono valanghe di telecamere in campo?

Tecnicamente ha un ottimo tiro, infatti cerca sempre di farsi dare una punizione.
Per il resto non vedo tecnica sopraffina o numeri da circo.

Per stupidità in campo mi ricorda Pato, che però aveva il grande pregio di sapersi comportare e di essere stato un vero crack per un paio di anni. Questo qua non è nessuno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> stop direi che ne ha e poi può anche tirare al volo e da fermo....
> 
> ovvio che in partita non hai sempre tutte le possibilità comunque se vuoi dire che è scarso tienti pure allegri, matri e magari quello della costa rica....



I famosi stop millimetrici di Balotelli e gol su tiri al volo\acrobazia. Leggendari


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2014)

Finalmente Galliani lo ha difeso, era ora.


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I famosi stop millimetrici di Balotelli e gol su tiri al volo\acrobazia. Leggendari



ma io non ho detto che è un campione su tutto, solo che ha una predisposizione per tante cose e non solo per il calcio da fermo....

per caso nel Milan vedi altri grandi campioni più completi di lui?

con questo io sono uno di quelli che lo venderebbe domani e meterebbe Pazzini titolare.....pensa te


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> per caso nel Milan vedi altri grandi campioni più completi di lui?



Beh il Milan ormai non è un metro di paragone, lo sai bene


----------



## Denni90 (25 Giugno 2014)

tutti a insultarlo... immagino che dopo il gol al inghilerra tutti ad esultare invece... tipico comportamento italiaco


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finalmente Galliani lo ha difeso, era ora.



Per forza, altrimenti il suo valore scenderebbe ulteriormente.


----------



## de sica (25 Giugno 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> tutti a insultarlo... immagino che dopo il gol al inghilerra tutti ad esultare invece... tipico comportamento italiaco



Io ho esultato perché ha segnato l'italia. Ma dopo la partita rimanevo sempre dell'idea, che sia un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Beh il Milan ormai non è un metro di paragone, lo sai bene



infatti a noi va benissimo il Pazzo titolare l' anno prossimo....


----------



## 666psycho (25 Giugno 2014)

sono amareggiato per come sia andato il mondiale per lui..avrei voluto vederlo come protagonista ! invece é andata piuttosto male, ma trovo che certe critiche siano esagerate... ma nessuno parla delle prestazioni di Immobile?? che tutti hanno osannato.. e della difesa?? che ha fatto pena...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2014)

Ormai prima se ne va dal Milan e meglio è per tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2014)

Hanno fatto rivedere tutti i palloni giocati da Balo.
madò che pena.


----------



## vota DC (25 Giugno 2014)

Immobile ha fatto pena perché la squadra ha fatto pena: lui fa il pieno quando la squadra gioca bene. Balotelli ha come pregio che gioca da solo e quindi se è affiancato a Messi e Iniesta fa al massimo un goletto contro la primavera del Milan, se gioca con i pulcini contro Thiago Silva segna comunque, se non è giornata non segna e basta.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io ho esultato perché ha segnato l'italia. Ma dopo la partita rimanevo sempre dell'idea, che sia un mezzo giocatore.



Nonostante creda in Balotelli, ero il primo a placare gli entusiasmi dopo l' Inghilterra, senza quel gol facile gli davano 5 in pagella.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Giugno 2014)

Copio e incollo quello che ho scritto su Mario Balotelli in un altro topic.

Ho sempre difeso Balotelli a spada tratta..Sono uno che lo stima (guardare la mia firma per credere) ma ormai ho perso le speranze..

Ha 24 anni..Non è più un pischello!!Alla sua età il talento dovrebbe già essere esploso del tutto!Era il suo mondiale..Diceva di volerlo con tutto se stesso,si paragona a Suarez (giocatore disonesto,odioso,antipatico,vampiro..Ma che alla prima partita dal ritorno dell'infortunio ha fatto una doppietta scarrozzandosi la squadra e portandola di fatto agli ottavi!) e ad altri giocatori pazzeschi come CR7.La nazionale (scarsa,con un allenatore indecente) era comunque costruita intorno a lui...E' vero non ha avuto molte palle giocabili,anzi ne ha avute pochissime!!Ma sul piano dell'atteggiamento in campo non c'è mai stato..Non si è sacrificato,non ha sputato sangue come fa per esempio Cavani o El Shaarawy..Non si è mai impegnato per davvero...Mi dispiace...Mario mi ha deluso...Mario secondo me non diventerà mai un campione..Verratti per fare un esempio è già meglio di lui.Ha le palle quel ragazzo ed ha la grinta e la testa oltre il talento.

Stephan El Shaarawy diventerà un grandissimo campione.Perché ha talento,ha la testa sulle spalle ed ha la grinta per diventare uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo.In fin dei conti ElShaa lo scorso hanno ha fatto una cosa pazzesca..All'età di 21 anni si è scarrozzato il Milan per metà stagione facendo un sacco di goal ed aiutando in difesa...Sono questi i giocatori che diventeranno campioni.

La nazionale intanto dovrebbe ripartire da: El Shaarawy,De Sciglio,Darmian,Verratti,Florenzi,Destro,Sirigu.

Mi dispiace dirlo ma Balotelli mi ha deluso profondamente..Non so più nemmeno se lo voglio ancora al Milan..Io questo Mario (che è il giocatore più forte che abbiamo insieme a Stephan) con questo atteggiamento non lo voglio più.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Giugno 2014)

boh io non so...Balotelli mi sta deludendo tanto! Ci credevo tanto in lui, ma sto cambiando idea sempre di più, non ci sta con la testa... i suoi atteggiamenti mi hanno un po stufato! doveva essere il suo mondiale ed é stato une vero flop e riuscito a mettersi contro tutta la squadra azzurra e non é poco... a questo punto sono quasi convinto che la miglior cosa, per il Milan, sia di venderlo! ad un buon prezzo! e con un alternativa affidabile...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Giugno 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Copio e incollo quello che ho scritto su Mario Balotelli in un altro topic.
> 
> Ho sempre difeso Balotelli a spada tratta..Sono uno che lo stima (guardare la mia firma per credere) ma ormai ho perso le speranze..
> 
> ...



mario ha fatto cambiare idea a tutti, anche io speravo su di lui quando arrivò al milan, chi prima e chi dopo ma tutti si stanno ricredendo su di lui ed è un peccato, detto questo attribuirgli tutte le colpe del fallimento la nazionale è assurdo..


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2014)

Ragazzi dovete mettervi in testa che un giocatore forte (in termini assoluti) con un atteggiamento sbagliato (in campo e fuori) diventa per forza di cose un giocatore mediocre.
Balotelli è un giocatore mediocre perché non gioca con e per la squadra per esempio e per mille altri motivi.

E' come quando ti giochi il passaggio del turno in una Coppa. Se ci sono troppe variabili che devono coincidere (es. la squadra x deve perdere con y per una differenza reti tot, la squadra A deve fare un tot di gol ecc...ecc...) difficilmente ce la fai. Balotelli è così: per diventare un grande giocatore devono trovarsi a coincidere troppe variabili. 
Possiamo elencarne qualcuna:
-diventare un professionista in allenamento
-sacrficarsi per la squadra
-trovare la sua posizione in campo
-imparare a muoversi in campo
-imparare a dialogare (col pallone) con i compagni
-imparare a comunicare con i compagni
-imparare a fare gruppo
-imparare a caricare la squadra
-imparare a caricare i tifosi
-imparare a concepire il calcio come gioia
-imparare a condurre una vita corretta
-imparare a tenersi lontano dai riflettori o di sapersi rapportare ad essi
-imparare a rispettare gli avversari
-imparare a cercare la vittoria a tutti i costi
-imparare ad incassare le critiche
-imparare ad incassare i falli
-imparare a sbagliare, a perdere e a rialzarsi subito
-imparare a sorridere
-imparare a rispettare il lavoro degli altri
-imparare a rispettare gli altri

E potrei continuare.

Non possiamo aspettare Balotelli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mario ha fatto cambiare idea a tutti, anche io speravo su di lui quando arrivò al milan, chi prima e chi dopo ma tutti si stanno ricredendo su di lui ed è un peccato, detto questo attribuirgli tutte le colpe del fallimento la nazionale è assurdo..



Stesso discorso per me.. l'ho sempre difeso a spada tratta ma adesso per quanto mi riguarda ha finito i crediti.. ora può anche prendere le sue cose e andare via.. non è sicuramente l'unico responsabile del fallimento anzi.. ma lui da parte sua ha fallito ancora un altra volta.. smettesse di pensare ai capelli e a twitter e inizi a sacrificarsi verametne


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2014)

Come detto altrove, se viene considerato "uno dei tanti" a me sta benissimo e me lo tengo stretto. Ma questo implica che non costruisci la squadra su di lui, che è lecito mandarlo in panchina se non gioca bene e non si impegna (e non ci scagliamo contro l'allenatore se lo fa, si veda l'episodio con Allegri che lo panchinò contro il Barcellona).

Costruiamo la squadra attorno ad El Shaarawy. 

A queste condizioni Balotelli può restare. Quando delude è perché è un giocatore normalissimo.
Se ci entra in testa questa cosa, Balotelli è un discreto giocatore.
Ma questo implica anche che deve guadagnare quanto un giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## krentak the Arising! (27 Giugno 2014)

Ma il Milan ha una squadra costruita attorno a Balotelli o anche solo una squadra costruita? Estremizzo il concetto, ma sono dieci messi in campo sperando che Balotelli si inventi il gol (il che a volte accade, a volte no). Ma questo non è costruire una squadra attorno ad un giocatore, così come l'Italia di Prandelli presentata ai Mondiali non era una squadra costruita attorno a Balotelli, lasciato quasi sempre da solo a dover affrontare le difese avversarie. Poi ci si meraviglia se ha segnato solo un gol. Costruire una squadra attorno ad un giocatore significa scegliere i calciatori che lo valorizzino e che da lui possano essere valorizzati. Giusto Messi è in grado di segnarti il gol da solo (e peraltro ha alle spalle due squadroni come Argentina e Barcelona, mica Italia e Milan).


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2014)

krentak the Arising! ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan ha una squadra costruita attorno a Balotelli o anche solo una squadra costruita? Estremizzo il concetto, ma sono dieci messi in campo sperando che Balotelli si inventi il gol (il che a volte accade, a volte no). Ma questo non è costruire una squadra attorno ad un giocatore, così come l'Italia di Prandelli presentata ai Mondiali non era una squadra costruita attorno a Balotelli, lasciato quasi sempre da solo a dover affrontare le difese avversarie. Poi ci si meraviglia se ha segnato solo un gol. Costruire una squadra attorno ad un giocatore significa scegliere i calciatori che lo valorizzino e che da lui possano essere valorizzati. Giusto Messi è in grado di segnarti il gol da solo (e peraltro ha alle spalle due squadroni come Argentina e Barcelona, mica Italia e Milan).



"Costruire una squadra" è un discorso che in Italia nessuno riesce a fare, non fa parte più della nostra cultura. Solo la Roma quest'anno e la Juve ci son riuscite. Ma chi in Italia ragiona in questi termini? Siamo in un paese in cui si dice che Taarabt non ha nulla di meno di Iturbe, e non si considera che in un 4-3-3 in cui un'ala si chiama El Shaarawy, Taarabt è deleterio, mentre Iturbe sarebbe l'esterno perfetto, molto più di un Cerci per esempio. Che due ali del genere fanno filtro, si accentrano, creano spazi per la punta e per l'inserimento di un centrocampista.... Chi li fa 'sti discorsi? Si guardano le caratteristiche come si trattasse di fare una partita a PES (es. "No, Lavezzi è più veloce di Muller per cui compro Lavezzi per la fascia"). 
In Italia De Laurentiis cerca il vice Higuain in giocatori completamente diversi da Higuain.
In Italia l'Inter pensa a cedere Guarin e non pensa a centrocampisti capaci di correre e dare ritmo alla squadra.
In Italia Montolivo è considerato un pilastro.
In Italia Prandelli basa l'intero sistema di gioco (e il progetto) su Balotelli, senza però dare assistenza a Balotelli.

Il Milan era costruito esclusivamente (anche se malissimo) su Balotelli. El Shaarawy ne era la spalla ideale (continuo a ripetere che deve essere il contrario), Kakà doveva essere il giocatore capace di mandarlo in porta, a centrocampo si pensava di avere maggiore solidità e giocatori capaci di far filtro. Balotelli è stato eletto a uomo simbolo (si vedano le dichiarazioni di Galliani), e tutto ruotava attorno a Balotelli.

Il tuo discorso è giusto, ma in Italia non funziona in questi termini ahinoi.

In realtà nemmeno altrove sono riusciti a valorizzare Balotelli. Paradossalmente le squadre che ci sono riuscite meglio sono state l'Inter e il Milan in quella mezza stagione 2012/2013.


----------



## krentak the Arising! (27 Giugno 2014)

Kakà è stato preso come uomo-immagine a basso costo per dare un contentino alla tifoseria. Non penso vi fosse alle spalle un preciso progetto tecnico. Ad esempio, il desiderio di Inzaghi (che rimarrà quasi sicuramente sulla carta) sarebbe giocare con Iturbe - Mandzukic - Elsha. Questo significa costruire una squadra, o quanto meno un attacco, in cui tutti si valorizzano reciprocamente.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Giugno 2014)

Io non credo che non possa avere più chance per affermarsi a grandi livelli. Tuttavia, per quanto lo abbia "difeso" dall'accanimento mediatico nei suoi confronti, non si può non far notare quanto un giocatore eletto a uomo immagine sia del Milan sia della Nazionale nel giro di pochi mesi abbia sostanzialmente fallito da entrambe le parti.
Non è stato l'unico colpevole e credo che le situazioni di Milan e Italia si somiglino molto più di quanto si possa pensare (CT delegittimato, spogliatoio disunito, mancanza di gioco, infortuni ricorrenti, giocatori sulle gambe), però mai come in questa estate Balotelli è atteso alla definitiva prova del 9. L'anno scorso si era comportato tutto sommato benino, ma lo volevo aspettare al varco: ha fallito. Vedremo se saprà rialzarsi. Se non ne sarà in grado, al Milan o altrove, probabilmente la sua carriera ad un certo livello (nemmeno altissimo in questo momento) è davvero a rischio.


----------



## krentak the Arising! (27 Giugno 2014)

Sì, sicuramente è il momento in cui deve imprimere una svolta alla propria carriera, anche perché è ancora giovane, ma certo non più un ragazzino di primo pelo. Questo è il momento decisivo, in cui deve dimostrare se e quanto vale. Purtroppo ho l'impressione che rimarrà un grande incompiuto alla Cassano, in cui i mezzi e le potenzialità tecniche si accompagnano ad una "testa" inadeguata.


----------



## numero 3 (27 Giugno 2014)

Il mio dubbio è se Prandelli ha convocato i vari inutili cerci cassano insigne per supportare balotelli oppure se li considera attaccanti..
teoricamente e mi sembra lo diciamo tutti mario è una seconda punta quindi balotelli cassano cerci insigne sono doppioni..quindi il ct ha sbagliato convicazioni
Come vorrei vedere ibra-balo..diego costa-balo..higuain -balo...llorente-balo
Per quello che si è visto anche pazzini-balo non è male eppoi credo che il feeling con elsha sia buono e che pur un po ' anarchici possa funzionare


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Il mio dubbio è se Prandelli ha convocato i vari inutili cerci cassano insigne per supportare balotelli oppure se li considera attaccanti..
> teoricamente e mi sembra lo diciamo tutti mario è una seconda punta quindi balotelli cassano cerci insigne sono doppioni..quindi il ct ha sbagliato convicazioni
> Come vorrei vedere ibra-balo..diego costa-balo..higuain -balo...llorente-balo
> Per quello che si è visto anche pazzini-balo non è male eppoi credo che il feeling con elsha sia buono e che pur un po ' anarchici possa funzionare



le seconde punte o corrono tantissimo o hanno i piedi da trequartista tipo del piero o altri, mario non è niente di tutto cioò, non ho mai visto una seconda punta giocare da fermo quindi è impossibile vederlo li imho..


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2014)

il giocatore più scarso e sopravvalutato che io abbia mai visto al Milan e nella Nazionale Italiana
indegno di indossare entrambe le maglie

come mai non lo abbiamo ancora regalato al primo offerente?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2014)

Prende casa a Milano, resta


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Prende casa a Milano, resta



se giochiamo 4-3-3 con due esterni veloci può fare bene, deve essere molto più concreto però e pensare solo alla porta, comunque dalle dichiarazioni di raiola non ne sarei cosi sicuro..


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Prende casa a Milano, resta



Vabbè vuol dire poco e niente, sta gente ha case ovunque


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Luglio 2014)

ma le vedovelle di Balotelli come faranno a parlare di lui appena sarà venduto??

merita un posto in Hall of Fame? o facciamo una sezione apposita?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2014)

Quanto astio....

Chi lo sa quanto dovranno aspettare ancora gli amanti dei pali della luce per vedere tutto l'anno le prodezze di Pazzini


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quanto astio....
> 
> Chi lo sa quanto dovranno aspettare ancora gli amanti dei pali della luce per vedere tutto l'anno le prodezze di Pazzini


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2014)

Penso che, se non arriverà un'offerta adeguata, il Milan penserà a uno scambio di prestiti.


----------



## Jino (5 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che, se non arriverà un'offerta adeguata, il Milan penserà a uno scambio di prestiti.



Con chi? Balotelli se lascia il Milan è solo e soltanto a titolo definitivo, non vedo alternative sinceramente


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con chi? Balotelli se lascia il Milan è solo e soltanto a titolo definitivo, non vedo alternative sinceramente


infatti, con giocatori di questo livello (mediatico) non ci si può lasciare momentaneamente
Se c'è la rottura è per sempre


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con chi? Balotelli se lascia il Milan è solo e soltanto a titolo definitivo, non vedo alternative sinceramente



Si è creata una frattura quasi insanabile. Il Milan non vuole più Balotelli e Balotelli non vuole più il Milan. Tuttavia la società non lo vuole cedere a una cifra al di sotto dei 25 milioni. Se non arriva un'offerta del genere, l'unica via diventa uno scambio di prestiti con formula da definire. Potrebbe avvenire per esempio uno scambio con Lukaku (che ha già detto di voler lasciare il Chelsea).

Al che viene la domanda: se tutte le parti saranno d'accordo, perchè non fare uno scambio definitivo con Lukaku? Difficilissimo considerando che Lukaku è considerato un talento con grossi margini di crescita, e quindi monetizzabile, mentre Balotelli è tutto da valutare cosa farebbe in un club come il Chelsea.


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2014)

Balotelli non è un fenomeno, è sopravvalutato, è stupido... ma credo che sia l'unico giocatore al mondo che dopo 2 partite giocate male (e 1 benissimo) riceve tutte queste condanne, purtroppo è per questo che non riuscira forse mai a diventare un grande.. Sul fatto che lui si senta un campione, non è colpa sua se la nazionale è stata incentrata totalmente su di lui, se viene paragonato a Messi, Ronaldo & co. Purtroppo Mario non sarà mai un giocatore normale, è soffocato dai media e dalla sua stupidità e su gente che vuole guadagnarci sopra..

Secondo me le possibilità per lui adesso sono che, o vada in Francia \ Turchia a fare il fenomeno, di trovare un allenatore come Mourinho per esempio, o che rimanga sempre così... mi dispiace per lui, credo rimanga però per sempre un bad boy con un buon talento


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Balotelli non è un fenomeno, è sopravvalutato, è stupido... ma credo che sia l'unico giocatore al mondo che dopo 2 partite giocate male (e 1 benissimo) riceve tutte queste condanne, purtroppo è per questo che non riuscira forse mai a diventare un grande.. Sul fatto che lui si senta un campione, non è colpa sua se la nazionale è stata incentrata totalmente su di lui, se viene paragonato a Messi, Ronaldo & co. Purtroppo Mario non sarà mai un giocatore normale, è soffocato dai media e dalla sua stupidità e su gente che vuole guadagnarci sopra..
> 
> Secondo me le possibilità per lui adesso sono che, o vada in Francia \ Turchia a fare il fenomeno, di trovare un allenatore come Mourinho per esempio, o che rimanga sempre così... mi dispiace per lui, credo rimanga però per sempre un bad boy con un buon talento



Mourinho non vuole bamboccioni. Non si riprenderebbe Balotelli nemmeno sotto tortura.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si è creata una frattura quasi insanabile. Il Milan non vuole più Balotelli e Balotelli non vuole più il Milan. Tuttavia la società non lo vuole cedere a una cifra al di sotto dei 25 milioni. Se non arriva un'offerta del genere, l'unica via diventa uno scambio di prestiti con formula da definire. Potrebbe avvenire per esempio uno scambio con Lukaku (che ha già detto di voler lasciare il Chelsea).
> 
> Al che viene la domanda: se tutte le parti saranno d'accordo, perchè non fare uno scambio definitivo con Lukaku? Difficilissimo considerando che Lukaku è considerato un talento con grossi margini di crescita, e quindi monetizzabile, mentre Balotelli è tutto da valutare cosa farebbe in un club come il Chelsea.



Lukaku pare sia vicinissimo all'Atletico Madrid. 
E comunque non mi sembra tutto 'sto fenomeno.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2014)

Lukaku giocatore boh.


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mourinho non vuole bamboccioni. Non si riprenderebbe Balotelli nemmeno sotto tortura.



Ha detto che potrebbe riallenarlo, ma non al Milan nè con l'Italia. 



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lukaku pare sia vicinissimo all'Atletico Madrid.
> E comunque non mi sembra tutto 'sto fenomeno.



Neanche Balotelli è un fenomeno. In questo momento però Lukaku ha più crediblità e margini di miglioramento di Balotelli.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lukaku giocatore boh.



Valutato 38, ripeto dal Chelsea 38. Se questa voce è vera oggettivamente ci giustifica, nonostante la testa dura, di chiedere per Balotelli 40-45 MINIMO!


----------



## Heaven (6 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Neanche Balotelli è un fenomeno. In questo momento però Lukaku ha più crediblità e margini di miglioramento di Balotelli.



Se non era per quei minuti nei tempi supplementari era considerato peggio di Balotelli. Se Balo adesso vale 20-25mln tanto vale non venderlo, 2 partite buone e ne vale 35-40


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Valutato 38, ripeto dal Chelsea 38. Se questa voce è vera oggettivamente ci giustifica, nonostante la testa dura, di chiedere per Balotelli 40-45 MINIMO!


Esatto Jino, esatto.


----------



## aleslash (11 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Luglio 2014)

Resto dell'idea che sarebbe preferibile andasse a ritrovarsi altrove


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che sarebbe preferibile andasse a ritrovarsi altrove



.


----------



## Heaven (12 Luglio 2014)

Anche se difficile, al momento sarebbe un idea provare a scambiarlo, anche con un esterno, e spendere i soldi per una prima punta. Avevo letto Lamela-Balotelli

El Shaarawy - Jackson Martinez - Lamela é un tridente fortissimo, ma é fantamercato


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2014)

REPETITA IUVANT "Balotelli non vale mezzo Higuain" (cit. di tanti qui sul forum)
"Balotelli non vale mezzo Palacio" (cit.)


----------



## Dexter (14 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> REPETITA IUVANT "Balotelli non vale mezzo Higuain" (cit. di tanti qui sul forum)
> "Balotelli non vale mezzo Palacio" (cit.)


Per me è ancora cosi, su Higuain non c'è neanche da discutere poi. Lo dicono i numeri, la storia del giocatore, il prezzo del cartellino ed altro. Su Palacio si può anche discutere, poi, ma Pipita-Balotelli è un paragone impietoso.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> REPETITA IUVANT "Balotelli non vale mezzo Higuain" (cit. di tanti qui sul forum)
> "Balotelli non vale mezzo Palacio" (cit.)


Mi ricordi per favore che ha fatto Balotelli contro il Costa Rica? Grazie.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> REPETITA IUVANT "Balotelli non vale mezzo Higuain" (cit. di tanti qui sul forum)
> "Balotelli non vale mezzo Palacio" (cit.)



Higuain è nettamente più forte, non è un mondiale che cambia le qualità dei giocatori. E di poco anche Palacio è migliore, almeno nelle squadre di club ha fatto meglio di Balotelli.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Luglio 2014)

Balotelli non é niente di che è tra un po' anche l età lo tirerà fuori da quella cerchia ristretta di potenziali giovani campioni.
Non ha la testa non la voglia l ambizione e il carattere per diventare un giocatore da pallone d oro.
Prima ce ne facciamo una ragione ,prima lo cediamo e meglio é.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> REPETITA IUVANT "Balotelli non vale mezzo Higuain" (cit. di tanti qui sul forum)
> "Balotelli non vale mezzo Palacio" (cit.)



"un bacio a chi mi odia... bang"

in effetti Balotelli è zero e zero non è frazione di un intero... è semplicemente zero


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> "un bacio a chi mi odia... bang"
> 
> in effetti Balotelli è zero e zero non è frazione di un intero... è semplicemente zero



Il doppio di zero sempre zero è.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Higuain è nettamente più forte, non è un mondiale che cambia le qualità dei giocatori. E di poco anche Palacio è migliore, almeno nelle squadre di club ha fatto meglio di Balotelli.



Onestamente non farei a cambio. Anche Palacio toppa parecchie partite, non è continuo.


----------



## davoreb (14 Luglio 2014)

Palácio e abbastanza scarso, higuain e tutta un altra cosa


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non farei a cambio. Anche Palacio toppa parecchie partite, non è continuo.


Ma neanch'io, vista anche l'età dell'argentino.


----------



## Dexter (14 Luglio 2014)

Tranquilli che tanto il cambio non si potrebbe fare...Higuain vale 50 sacchi, , Balotelli meno di 20...


----------



## Pivellino (14 Luglio 2014)

Da giovane promessa a promessa non mantenuta il passo è breve.
Giocatore da tastiera®


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Luglio 2014)

La differenza con Higuain è presto detta: Gonzalo è una punta vera, Balotelli a livello tattico/tecnico non si capisce cosa sia, ma sicuramente non è una punta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2014)

Attenzione che Acciuga potrebbe volere Mario al centro dell'attacco nel suo 433 con Tevez ala, e l'altra ala un suo esperimento a caso... A Galliani non parrebbe vero di trovare un acquirente e tutti sarebbero accontentati compreso Raiola e con Balo in Champions


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Acciuga potrebbe volere Mario al centro dell'attacco nel suo 433 con Tevez ala, e l'altra ala un suo esperimento a caso... A Galliani non parrebbe vero di trovare un acquirente e tutti sarebbero accontentati compreso Raiola e con Balo in Champions



se hanno voglia di spendere i soldi di iturbe e morata per il solo balotelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Da giovane promessa a promessa non mantenuta il passo è breve.
> Giocatore da tastiera®



Hahahaha si ..


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Luglio 2014)

Le cose sono due.
1) Se ne va.
2) Se resta deve giocare come si deve,impegnandosi molto.

Sono uno che ha sempre creduto in lui,che ha sempre sperato che mettesse la testa a posto (per il campo,di quello che fa fuori mi frega meno di zero se gioca bene in campo) ma mi sta deludendo e basta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Le cose sono due.
> 1) Se ne va.
> 2) Se resta deve giocare come si deve,impegnandosi molto.
> 
> Sono uno che ha sempre creduto in lui,che ha sempre sperato che mettesse la testa a posto (per il campo,di quello che fa fuori mi frega meno di zero se gioca bene in campo) ma mi sta deludendo e basta.



Siamo in 2 , sempre sostenuto contro tutto e tutti , dopo il mondiale anzi scusa dopo l'atteggiamento al mondiale l'ho scaricato e sta entrando nella top 3 di quelli che odio .


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2014)

Nel caso non venga ceduto, i primi mesi saranno importanti. Nel caso si noti una certa indolenza, allora è meglio che cambi aria. Per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Gas (23 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sono uno che ha sempre creduto in lui,che ha sempre sperato che mettesse la testa a posto (per il campo,di quello che fa fuori mi frega meno di zero se gioca bene in campo) ma mi sta deludendo e basta.



Piacere, sono uno che non ha mai creduto in lui


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso non venga ceduto, i primi mesi saranno importanti. Nel caso si noti una certa indolenza, allora è meglio che cambi aria. Per il bene di tutti.



Mario come sempre partirà bene, quando cambia il mister è cosi. Poi si lascerà andare piano piano, come sempre. Non ha proprio la testa per stare ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

l' annata decisiva.....


----------



## Blu71 (28 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> l' annata decisiva.....



Secondo me non cambierà nulla, purtroppo.


----------



## rossovero (28 Luglio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> l' annata decisiva.....



Terzo episodio della saga


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non cambierà nulla, purtroppo.



Cambierà, cambierà, ma in peggio. Prenderà tanti cazzotti negli spogliatoi, andrà da solo sul pullman piangendo e sarà ceduto a gennaio.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Luglio 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Cambierà, cambierà, ma in peggio. Prenderà tanti cazzotti negli spogliatoi, andrà da solo sul pullman piangendo e sarà ceduto a gennaio.



....il 31 agosto è ancora lontano...speriamo che lo cedano prima che faccia altri danni.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il 31 agosto è ancora lontano...speriamo che lo cedano prima che faccia altri danni.



Anche io spero in una sua cessione anche perche non sopporto piu' neanche tutta la campagna mediatica che si porta dietro,ma il problema e' che ho paura su come verrebbe sostituito. Balotelli nel bene o nel male e' l'unico decisivo che abbiamo la davanti,se togliamo lui e lo sostituiamo con un giocatore non all'altezza,sono dolori.


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2014)

fare a meno pure di lui è da pazzi messi come siamo....

con quei soldi non prenderebbero nessuno e poi giustamente vogliono guadagnarci più di 30 mln almeno....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Agosto 2014)

Bello con la banana in testa


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Agosto 2014)

ahahah


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2014)

Bella punizione  sembrava facile


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Agosto 2014)

come cerca le punizioni lui mai nessuno ahah

pure se era un'amichevole in 5 minuti ci sono stati 3 gialli ai messicani per 3 falli su di lui


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

Ma punizione a parte come (non) si è mosso ?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Agosto 2014)

Quella roba gialla che ha in testa è orrenda.  Ibou BAlotelli


----------



## Dexter (7 Agosto 2014)

Oltre ai 21383989 difetti mentali e tecnici che possiede,qualcuno gli spieghi che i falli non contano come gol,specie a 45 metri dalla porta. Credo sia convinto che se arriva a 10 falli subiti gli regalino un gol.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Oltre ai 21383989 difetti mentali e tecnici che possiede,qualcuno gli spieghi che i falli non contano come gol,specie a 45 metri dalla porta. Credo sia convinto che se arriva a 10 falli subiti gli regalino un gol.


il modo in cui gioca istigherà sempre l'avversario a fare fallo

Non scappa mai dall'avversario, e se lo fa (punta la porta) sviene appena si sente toccato. Da quando è al milan non ricordo particolari episodi in cui ha scelto di continuare l'azione.
Certo, le punizioni con lui hanno un'importanza non normale visti i risultati.

La cosa negativa è che tilta, tilta spesso e non si vedono passi avanti da questo punto di vista. 
Con il liverpool stava giocando lucido e tranquillo: sbaglia un cross honda (neanche tanto osceno tra l'altro) e tilta perchè forse la voleva sui piedi. 
Ieri ha subito una serie di falli, che hanno portato 3 ammonizioni agli avversari. Tutto bene. Ma lui che fa qualche minuto dopo? sgambetta un messicano a palla già lanciata : giallo pure per lui.
Queste cose non vanno assolutamente bene, non sono da giocatore serio. Oltre che il giallo ti può condizionare (e lui ha tutte le carte in regola per questo), da quando è al milan ha saltato diverse partite per cartellini idioti, e ripeto questo non è da campione. Già bastano gli infortuni


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> il modo in cui gioca istigherà sempre l'avversario a fare fallo
> 
> Non scappa mai dall'avversario, e se lo fa (punta la porta) sviene appena si sente toccato. Da quando è al milan non ricordo particolari episodi in cui ha scelto di continuare l'azione.
> Certo, le punizioni con lui hanno un'importanza non normale visti i risultati.
> ...



Tutto giusto, ma se fosse così Balotelli non starebbe al Milan.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma se fosse così Balotelli non starebbe al Milan.


questo è quello che ci vedo io per carità  magari sono io che sopravvaluto il tiltare in campo (non è l'unico che perde il controllo, senza uscire fuori da milanello abbiamo una bionda schizzinosa) tu che ne pensi?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> questo è quello che ci vedo io per carità  magari sono io che sopravvaluto il tiltare in campo (non è l'unico che perde il controllo, senza uscire fuori da milanello abbiamo una bionda schizzinosa) tu che ne pensi?



Quello che pensano la maggior parte dei non fanboy. Un giocatore che se fosse continuo nelle giocate sarebbe una squisitezza, peccato che abbia poca voglia di cambiare la situazione. A lui forse sta bene così. Temo che il mondiale sia stato l'ultimo treno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

Giustamente non ha voglia di giocare in una squadra di medio classifica in A e va dai vicecampioni d'Inghilterra


Peccato, speravo rimanesse, in bocca al lupo Mario.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Mario mi dispiace. Spero di vedere Pazzini titolare e Niang riserva....


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mario mi dispiace. Spero di vedere Pazzini titolare e Niang riserva....



A me dispiacerà in relazione a chi arriverà. Quindi al 99% dispiacerà anche a me.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Mi dispiace Mario, adesso però Galliani caro, non fare cavolate con il sostituto eh...


----------



## runner (21 Agosto 2014)

se oggi lo vendono, posso davvero dire di avere fallito qualsiasi strategia di mercato dei titolari in questi ultimi 4 anni....


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

In bocca al lupo, spero che in Inghilterra possano vedere le tue "potenzialità da campione"


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Se fallirà con QUESTO Liverpool allora sarà degno di accasarsi in Cina o in Turchia


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

Ennesimo fallimento della sua carriera ... Ma ovviamente andrà la coperto di soldi ... Il pirla non è lui siamo noi ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

Mi dispiace solo per la cifra mediocre che andremo ad incassare.
Ciao.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Arrivederci Mario.


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Agosto 2014)

Addio. Giocatore inutile, scialbo, scarsissimo, si allena poco, male e contro voglia. Addio, per sempre.

P.s. Non è neanche nella top 30 attaccanti mondiali.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)

scarso, inutile, sopravvalutato, arrogante


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

Ero un suo sostenitore ma ha deluso. Sia nel Milan che in nazionale.

Il Liverpool sarà la sua ultimissima opportunità. Mi ricordo le parole di [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] subito dopo l'arrivo di Balotelli:"Inizierà bene, farà tanti gol. Poi, come al solito, calerà".

C'ha preso in pieno.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (21 Agosto 2014)

Addio nullità umana.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

è andato
GODO! GODO! GODO!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Il giorno più bello della mia vita. Addio uomo inutile!


----------



## Morghot (21 Agosto 2014)

Vai con pazzini , matri torna alla base  niang spaccaporte  elsha sempre sano  che attacco.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Giocatore inutile, impossibile costruirgli una squadra intorno, sia in club che in nazionale. Ha qualche colpo da campione, sicuramente, ma attualmente ha 0 collocazione in qualsiasi modulo. Addio.


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Per me si. Lui tatticamente non si sa cosa sia, punta no di certo. Cammina in campo, non gioca di squadra, non si impegna, nei big match scompare, fa il grande con le piccole e il piccolo con le grandi. Tecnicamente sopravvalutatissimo e pompato dai media, si allena poco, male e contro voglia, ha la testa all'alcol, alle donne, alle macchine, a far vedere i muscoli, e ha 24 anni, mica 18. Deve andarsene e la sua dipartita, PER ME, è gia di per se un beneficio per il Milan.
> 
> Poi, che anche Galliani e Berlusconi siano classificabili come mali del Milan attuale è indubbio, ma qui si parla di balotelli mario.



Vedremo se arriverà un degno sostituto. Ripeto quanto detto in precedenza, Balotelli non è un centravanti con la C maiuscola, ma qualche volta la partita la risolve. Pazzini manco quello sa fare, non ha NIENTE


----------



## Tom! (21 Agosto 2014)

Ottima mossa per il Milan.
Giocatori del genere peggiorano tutta la squadra oltre al clima nel gruppo.


----------



## runner (21 Agosto 2014)

il fallimento è tutto del Milan....


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Oggi è l'ultimo giorno al Milan di Balotelli e i tifosi della Juventus probabilmente mai si sono accorti che lui è passato dal Milan. Arrivato a San Siro nel periodo di massimo splendore della Juve di Conte, l'uomo su cui il Milan ha fondato (sbagliando) le sue speranze per il futuro non è mai riuscito a giocare mezza partita contro i campioni d'Italia in 19 mesi!!! Record assoluto penso per un titolare fisso del Milan!

Riepiloghiamo:

- curiosamente si è iniziato a parlare di Balotelli al Milan proprio quando i rossoneri devono affrontare la Juventus in Coppa Italia a Gennaio e qualche tifoso spera che Mario possa esordire in quella partita, ma ovviamente Galliani tira la trattativa per le lunghe e niente da fare...

- ma c'è ancora la partita di ritorno di campionato, in programma a Torino, il Milan si sta giocando una buona fetta di terzo posto e ha addirittura qualche speranza di puntare al secondo posto: a Firenze Balotelli gioca una delle partite peggiori che si possano ricordare (Milan rimontato da 0-2 a 2-2) e si fa anche squalificare 3 giornate. Salta Napoli e Juventus. 

- estate 2013, Balotelli rientra malconcio dalla Confederations Cup e salta gran parte del precampionato, compreso il Trofeo Tim con Sassuolo e Juventus, non può incontrare i gobbi nemmeno nel Trofeo Berlusconi perché (finalmente) è stato abolito

- quarta giornata, Milan-Napoli, Balo sbaglia un rigore, segna un gol e becca altre 3 giornate di squalifica. Salta la Juventus. 

- e siamo al 2014, girone di ritorno, stop Mario per infortunio dopo Milan-Atletico, salta la Juventus

- estate 2014, ci si avvicina al Trofeo Tim, Mario se ne va nello stesso modo in cui era arrivato, ovvero saltando la Juventus


...

...

...

potremmo volendo aprire anche un capitolo Inter, Balotelli se ne va come unico "lider" del Milan a non aver mai timbrato in un derby dal 2000 a oggi... nulla a che vedere con Sheva, Inzaghi, kakà, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Ibrahimovic, capaci di segnare al loro PRIMO derby... Pato (tanto accostato a Balotelli quando i due sbocciarono insieme nel 2008) decise un derby scudetto... oppure per dirne altri (non titolari) capaci di fare almeno un gol all'Inter: Comandini, Tomasson, Gilardino, Cassano... fino ad El Shaarawy. Balo niente di niente...

Insomma... Nullo contro l'Inter, assente contro la Juventus, inguardabile agli ottavi di Champions
Questi sono gli appuntamenti più importanti per un tifoso rossonero e lui li ha mancati tutti... ecco perché Balotelli non può e non deve mancare a nessuno, anche se dovessimo restare con Matri, Pazzini, Niang. Perché nelle partite importanti non ha fatto niente di più di un Matri, un Pazzini, un Niang.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Oggi è l'ultimo giorno al Milan di Balotelli e i tifosi della Juventus probabilmente mai si sono accorti che lui è passato dal Milan. Arrivato a San Siro nel periodo di massimo splendore della Juve di Conte, l'uomo su cui il Milan ha fondato (sbagliando) le sue speranze per il futuro non è mai riuscito a giocare mezza partita contro i campioni d'Italia in 19 mesi!!! Record assoluto penso per un titolare fisso del Milan!
> 
> Riepiloghiamo:
> 
> ...



Molte delle cose sono condivisibili,l tranne l'ultima. Se rimanessimo con Matri, Pazzini, Niang, quando viaggeremo fra il decimo ed il quindicesimo posto a qualcuno, forse, mancherà.


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Perché nelle partite importanti non ha fatto niente di più di un Matri, un Pazzini, un Niang.



Ed è il motivo principale per cui non possiamo paragonarlo, nemmeno lontanamente, a leggende come Shevchenko o ottimi giocatori quali tu hai citato. Però permettimi di sottolineare come Matri, Pazzini, Niang non riescono a risolvere nemmeno le partite meno importanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Molte delle cose sono condivisibili,l tranne l'ultima. *Se rimanessimo con Matri, Pazzini, Niang, quando viaggeremo fra il decimo ed il quindicesimo posto a qualcuno, forse, mancherà*.



sbagliato perché se sarà così è per mancanza della squadra in generale e non del singolo


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sbagliato perché se sarà così è per mancanza della squadra in generale e non del singolo



Per qualsivoglia motivo sia, non c'è UN motivo che sia UNO perchè il Milan debba trovarsi in quella posizione, quindi se rimaniamo così il tifoso rimpiange Balotelli, che l'anno passato, seppur coi suoi limiti e col suo carattere, ci ha portato dei punti.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

personalmente non è mai scoccata la scintilla...voleva fare troppo l'ibra ma senza le sue enormi qualità...speriamo solo che non ce lo facciano rimpiangere sostituendolo con un brocco...


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se fallirà con QUESTO Liverpool allora sarà degno di accasarsi in Cina o in Turchia


Infatti, un club dove STURRIDGE fa il fenomeno. A proposito, ma non è che ci prenderemo quest'ultimo per sostituirlo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per qualsivoglia motivo sia, non c'è UN motivo che sia UNO perchè il Milan debba trovarsi in quella posizione, quindi se rimaniamo così il tifoso rimpiange Balotelli, che l'anno passato, seppur coi suoi limiti e col suo carattere, ci ha portato dei punti.



vogliamo tutti un Milan più competitivo, questo è certo... ma il singolo non si rimpiange mai... il Milan da oggi può e deve pensare a tornare una squadra, senza dipendere da nessuno... altrimenti si potrebbe rimpiangere anche Kakà che ci ha portato dei punti l'anno passato


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vogliamo tutti un Milan più competitivo, questo è certo... ma il singolo non si rimpiange mai... il Milan da oggi può e deve pensare a tornare una squadra, senza dipendere da nessuno... altrimenti si potrebbe rimpiangere anche Kakà che ci ha portato dei punti l'anno passato



Se l'alternativa deve essere prendere nessuno chi va via si rimpiange sempre. Non ho mai visto squadre migliorare solamente vendendo sinceramente. Forse solamente la Juventus vendendo Baggio perchè aveva Del Piero, ma noi non abbiamo un Del Piero da lanciare.

Vogliamo capire o no che al Milan servono in primo luogo acquisti, non cessioni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti, un club dove STURRIDGE fa il fenomeno. A proposito, ma non è che ci prenderemo quest'ultimo per sostituirlo


Sturridge non è scarso, per l'informazione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sturridge non è scarso, per l'informazione.


Si ma in una squadra come la nostra, farebbe male secondo me. Balotelli a mio parere è più forte.


----------



## davoreb (21 Agosto 2014)

Lo rimpiango come rimpiango Boateng, un giocatore ad oggi mediocre sostituito con uno peggio. (speriamo di no)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si ma in una squadra come la nostra, farebbe male secondo me. Balotelli a mio parere è più forte.


Credo che un po' chiunque farebbe male nella nostra squadra.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che un po' chiunque farebbe male nella nostra squadra.


Le soluzioni sono chiaramente due: o rifare la squadra, cosa impossibile o prendere un attaccante trascinatore alla Ibrahimovic, però è difficile da trovare e l'unico che raggiungeva quasi il suo livello era Tevez e ce lo siamo lasciati sfuggire


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2014)

Un filo mi dispiace, anche se sono più le volte che l'ho considerato irritante piuttosto che bravo. Per me, come da sempre si dice, se sarebbe più professionale e avesse più voglia sarebbe una bestia in campo, buona fortuna balo!

adesso speriamo di trovare uno che non ce lo faccia rimpiangere.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Fra 4 giorni c'è M.City - Liverpool


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Oggi è l'ultimo giorno al Milan di Balotelli e i tifosi della Juventus probabilmente mai si sono accorti che lui è passato dal Milan. Arrivato a San Siro nel periodo di massimo splendore della Juve di Conte, l'uomo su cui il Milan ha fondato (sbagliando) le sue speranze per il futuro non è mai riuscito a giocare mezza partita contro i campioni d'Italia in 19 mesi!!! Record assoluto penso per un titolare fisso del Milan!
> 
> Riepiloghiamo:
> 
> ...




Semplicemente perfetto!!non penso ora al sostituto ,sono felice che se ne sia andato.
Il terzo posto alla fine ci era costato la riconferma di allegri ....e l anno scorso che doveva essere il suo anno ha fatto poco nulla come la mondiale.fallirà miseramente anche a liverpool .cassano 2.0


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Certi commenti sono proprio fuori dal mondo. Ma come fanno a partorire dei pensieri del genere....


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sturridge non è scarso, per l'informazione.



.

Parliamo di uno che segnerà più di Balotelli, per inciso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Lo stiamo trattando come un giocatore speciale quando in realtà soltanto un giocatore normale, normalissimo. Certo, il più forte della rosa ma pur sempre normale.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo trattando come un giocatore speciale quando in realtà soltanto un giocatore normale, normalissimo. Certo, il più forte della rosa ma pur sempre normale.


Chi è che lo sta trattando come un giocatore speciale? Siete tutti felici della cessione, tutti a criticarlo. Mah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Chi è che lo sta trattando come un giocatore speciale? Siete tutti felici della cessione, tutti a criticarlo. Mah.


Ma a te cosa piace esattamente di Balotelli? Mi meraviglia che non sia stato ancora scaricato da tutti.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma a te cosa piace esattamente di Balotelli? Mi meraviglia che non sia stato ancora scaricato da tutti.


Rispetto agli altri della rosa sa giocare a calcio, ecco cosa mi piace.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Agosto 2014)

Oddio,non ha giocato moltissimo a calcio,l'anno scorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rispetto agli altri della rosa sa giocare a calcio, ecco cosa mi piace.


Proprio a calcio non ci sa giocare, semmai sa fare la giocata, quello di sì.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rispetto agli altri della rosa sa giocare a calcio, ecco cosa mi piace.



Ora le ho lette proprio tutte... Balotelli sa giocare a calcio...


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Proprio a calcio non ci sa giocare, semmai sa fare la giocata, quello di sì.


Va bene, allora diciamo così:
finalmente ci siamo liberati di un giocatore che in questi due anni non ha reso per quanto ci si aspettasse. Non si è dimostrato in grado di essere un leader e neanche di aver superato i limiti caratteriali che hanno contraddistinto sin qui la sua pur giovane carriera.
Essere riusciti a cederlo senza minusvalenze dopo un Mondiale deludente è stata una fortuna e già l'esserci liberati di una mela marcia dal punto di vista caratteriale ci rende più forti, una squadra di uomini veri in grado di remare tutti nella stessa direzione, in cui tutti sono parimenti responsabilizzati e non c'è paura di essere mandati a quel paese al minimo errore.
Le sue giocate decisive ci mancheranno, ma in fondo Balotelli era più spesso un limite che un vantaggio. Non ha mai deciso un big match, non ci ha portati in Europa, non dava profondità, non migliorava i compagni. Non è un grande calciatore, è un asino che non sa come muoversi in campo e campa grazie a delle intuizioni estemporanee.
A prescindere da come verranno utilizzati i soldi ricavati dalla sua cessione, oggi è una giornata positiva per l'AC Milan e tutti noi tifosi.

Evviva!


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ora le ho lette proprio tutte... Balotelli sa giocare a calcio...


Se riesco a non farmi bannare entro stasera spero papa Francesco mi dia la santità


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Riprendessimo Ibra per l'amor del cielo...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se riesco a non farmi bannare entro stasera spero papa Francesco mi dia la santità



 Dai su, quella frase proprio non si può leggere.

Il 95% delle partite di Balotelli, se togli il goal (quando lo fa) sono da 4,5 in pagella.
Questo, per me, non è saper giocare a calcio. 
Poi ovvio che ognuno la vede a modo suo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo trattando come un giocatore speciale quando in realtà soltanto un giocatore normale, normalissimo. Certo, il più forte della rosa ma pur sempre normale.



è tutto merito del personaggio che si è creato , basti pensare che in campo non ha fatto niente di super ma lo chiamano super mario , è all'n-esimo fallimento in carriera pero è riusciuto a farsi firmare un contratto da 6 mil


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rispetto agli altri della rosa sa giocare a calcio, ecco cosa mi piace.



Per me invece ha fallito ovunque proprio perché NON sa giocare a calcio.
Sa fare grandi cose colpendo il pallone con il piede (quando ha voglia),ma finisce lì.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

*Vieri su Twitter: "Oggi Galliani ha fatto il più grande COLPO della storia del MILAN" *


----------



## Gianni23 (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Va bene, allora diciamo così:
> finalmente ci siamo liberati di un giocatore che in questi due anni non ha reso per quanto ci si aspettasse. Non si è dimostrato in grado di essere un leader e neanche di aver superato i limiti caratteriali che hanno contraddistinto sin qui la sua pur giovane carriera.
> Essere riusciti a cederlo senza minusvalenze dopo un Mondiale deludente è stata una fortuna e già l'esserci liberati di una mela marcia dal punto di vista caratteriale ci rende più forti, una squadra di uomini veri in grado di remare tutti nella stessa direzione, in cui tutti sono parimenti responsabilizzati e non c'è paura di essere mandati a quel paese al minimo errore.
> Le sue giocate decisive ci mancheranno, ma in fondo Balotelli era più spesso un limite che un vantaggio. Non ha mai deciso un big match, non ci ha portati in Europa, non dava profondità, non migliorava i compagni. Non è un grande calciatore, è un asino che non sa come muoversi in campo e campa grazie a delle intuizioni estemporanee.
> ...



Sarcasmo a parte, è proprio così.


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2014)

Che ci piaccia o no era comunque il nostro miglior giocatore..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che ci piaccia o no era comunque il nostro miglior giocatore..



...potenzialmente si, ma non ha la testa giusta per essere un leader.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Agosto 2014)

mi spiace molto della sua partenza.Probabilmente in italia non si trova proprio bene,in tutti i sensi.Gli auguro il meglio per la sua avventura al liverpool.Cmq m'ha sempre ispirato simpatia.Adesso dovro' pure cambiare avatar,dopo un anno e mezzo...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> mi spiace molto della sua partenza.Probabilmente in italia non si trova proprio bene,in tutti i sensi.Gli auguro il meglio per la sua avventura al liverpool.Cmq m'ha sempre ispirato simpatia.Adesso dovro' pure cambiare avatar,dopo un anno e mezzo...



....al Milan non può, secondo me, dare più nulla. Non è un campione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Va bene, allora diciamo così:
> finalmente ci siamo liberati di un giocatore che in questi due anni non ha reso per quanto ci si aspettasse. Non si è dimostrato in grado di essere un leader e neanche di aver superato i limiti caratteriali che hanno contraddistinto sin qui la sua pur giovane carriera.
> Essere riusciti a cederlo senza minusvalenze dopo un Mondiale deludente è stata una fortuna e già l'esserci liberati di una mela marcia dal punto di vista caratteriale ci rende più forti, una squadra di uomini veri in grado di remare tutti nella stessa direzione, in cui tutti sono parimenti responsabilizzati e non c'è paura di essere mandati a quel paese al minimo errore.
> Le sue giocate decisive ci mancheranno, ma in fondo Balotelli era più spesso un limite che un vantaggio. Non ha mai deciso un big match, non ci ha portati in Europa, non dava profondità, non migliorava i compagni. Non è un grande calciatore, è un asino che non sa come muoversi in campo e campa grazie a delle intuizioni estemporanee.
> ...


Nonostante il tono canzonatorio hai scritto tutte cose giuste.  Non so se sia una giornata positiva ma certamente non mi spiace il suo addio, anzi, tanto se anche non ci rafforzeremo non cambierà nulla perché con lui non saremmo andati comunque da nessuna parte.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (21 Agosto 2014)

Finalmente va via un giocatore che non mi è mai andato giù, sia caratterialmente sia calcisticamente.
Prima di essere calciatori bisogna essere uomini e Mario non lo sarà mai, è ''vittima'' della cultura dominante e dei giornali. 
Ora andiamo a comprare una punta che abbia voglia di mettersi in mostra e fare bene, non un corpo estraneo alla squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è tutto merito del personaggio che si è creato , basti pensare che in campo non ha fatto niente di super ma lo chiamano super mario , è all'n-esimo fallimento in carriera pero è riusciuto a farsi firmare un contratto da 6 mil


Balotelli è la Fico, il Time, la Ferrari mimetica, il narghilè e le bottane. Non altro.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli è la Fico, il Time, la Ferrari mimetica, il narghilè e le bottane. Non altro.



...talento sprecato, peccato.


----------



## Morghot (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli è la Fico, il Time, la Ferrari mimetica, il narghilè e le bottane. Non altro.


E 18 gol di cui 14 in campionato l'anno scorso, na sciocchezzuola insomma  . 
Non che siano chissa quali cifre ma per come siamo messi son oro colato.... o si sveglia elsha (ma io ho quasi perso le speranze) o arriva un attaccante serio, altrimenti ho i brividi a pensare a chi farà gol quest'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> E 18 gol di cui 14 in campionato l'anno scorso, na sciocchezzuola insomma  .
> Non che siano tanti ma per come siamo messi son oro colato.... o si sveglia elsha (ma io ho quasi perso le speranze) o arriva un attaccante serio, altrimenti ho i brividi a pensare a chi farà gol quest'anno.


Ma per l'amor di Dio, chi dice il contrario ma è un buon giocatore, niente di più, non un campione o un fenomeno come piace dire in giro.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli è la Fico, il Time, la Ferrari mimetica, il narghilè e le bottane. Non altro.


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2014)

Magari all'ultimo salta tutto e Suma esalta il sacrifizio del Bresidende


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Agosto 2014)

In Campionato,comunque,al netto dei rigori battuti e di un paio di bei calci di punizione,avrà segnato 8-9 gol su azione. Onestamente,questi sono numeri PATETICI per un centravanti (che quando non segna è da 4 in pagella).
Ne ha segnati 7 il tanto bistrattato Kakà,che giocava a centrocampo e si faceva un mazzo così a coprire,tanto per fare un confronto.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> E 18 gol di cui 14 in campionato l'anno scorso, na sciocchezzuola insomma  .
> Non che siano chissa quali cifre ma per come siamo messi son oro colato.... o si sveglia elsha (ma io ho quasi perso le speranze) o arriva un attaccante serio, altrimenti ho i brividi a pensare a chi farà gol quest'anno.



Ehhh numeri mostruosi. Gilardino ne ha segnati di più, tanto per dire.

Questo è uno che in campo passeggia, non ha i movimenti da punta ma nemmeno da seconda punta dato che gioca da fermo praticamente. La sua cessione è stata la cosa giusta, imho se prendiamo J. Martinez facciamo un upgrade.


----------



## walter 22 (21 Agosto 2014)

Una delusione come uomo e come calciatore. Ero contento quando è arrivato e lo sarò ancora di più appena ci sarà l'ufficialità della sua partenza.


----------



## runner (21 Agosto 2014)

mi ricordo ancora quando se ne andò Massaro e al suo posto arrivarono Weah e Baggio, per me fu un addio pazzesco, però almeno avevamo delle contropartite importanti....

adesso chi arriverà?


----------



## 666psycho (21 Agosto 2014)

Come già detto, mi dispiace della sua partenza, ma secondo me é la cosa giusta, se c'é l'alternativa valida. Balotelli ha deluso tutti o cmq gran parte del popolo rossonero. Avrei preferito ricavarci di più dalla sua vendita, ma ormai dobbiamo accontentarci... adesso vediamo cosa ci "regala" la società...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)




----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

Curioso di vederlo con Sturridge e Sterling.  Il non offrire un vero e proprio punto di riferimento avanzato è stato uno dei segreti del Liverpool l'anno scorso. Tatticamente potrebbe essere la soluzione ideale per lui. Certo dovrà anche metterci la voglia giusta, e per ora non l'ha fatto moltissimo in carriera, anzi, sempre scazzato.


----------



## Morghot (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ehhh numeri mostruosi. Gilardino ne ha segnati di più, tanto per dire.
> 
> Questo è uno che in campo passeggia, non ha i movimenti da punta ma nemmeno da seconda punta dato che gioca da fermo praticamente. La sua cessione è stata la cosa giusta, imho se prendiamo J. Martinez facciamo un upgrade.


Ti sarà sfuggita la parte in cui scrivo Non che siano chissa quali cifre ma per come siamo messi son oro colato.

Kaka con 7 gol è stato il secondo marcatore del milan dell'ultima stagione... ripeto io ho brividi, c'è solo da sperare di pigliare qualcuno di buono ma conoscendo la società capisci che con balotelli ero un po' più tranquillo.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me con la sua cessione, quest'anno si rischia grosso. Arriviamo a 40 punti il prima possibile...


----------



## S T B (21 Agosto 2014)

Per farvi capire quanto ne capisco di calcio: qualche anno fa ero convinto che Pato-Balotelli sarebbe stata una grande coppia d'attacco per il Milan. Il potenziale c'era, peccato...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me con la sua cessione, quest'anno si rischia grosso. Arriviamo a 40 punti il prima possibile...



....il problema non è la sua cessione è che con chi si pensa di sostituirlo.


----------



## Sir Morris (21 Agosto 2014)

Attendo con parsimonia la formazione che scenderà in campo la prima di campionato!
Le valutazioni ed opinioni sulla cessione di Balotelli sono relative.. tutto dipenderà per l'appunto da chi acquisteremo per rafforzare i tre reparti palesemente deboli!


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

Possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo, ma la verità è che ha fallito. Ha fallito nel Milan (dove era arrivato per riscattarsi da un precedente fallimento al City, mani addosso con Mancini) e in nazionale. Proprio quest'ultima, con l'arrivo di Conte, per lui è un capitolo quasi chiuso.

Gli resta solo il Liverpool per provare a riscattare una carriera fatta, fino ad ora, di eccessi (fuori dal campo). Dentro, ha dimostrato ben poco a parte rigori e punizioni.

E lo dice un suo (ex) grande estimatore.


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

"Non vale quelle cifre". Stroncato anche da Marianella che in Premier l'ha seguito per anni


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo, ma la verità è che ha fallito.



Esattamente.Io non mi strappo i capelli perchè non ne potevo davvero più del suo troppo poco sul campo e troppo fuori,però siamo sempre lì,per giudicare se la cessione è una buona mossa o meno bisogna vedere cosa ci riserverà il futuro.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha fallito nel Milan (dove era arrivato per riscattarsi da un precedente fallimento al City, mani addosso con Mancini) e in nazionale.



Il city senza balotelli non avrebbe mai vinto il campionato. Il milan senza balotelli non si sarebbe qualificato per la champions. Semplicemente è solo un buon giocatore con molti alti e bassi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo, ma la verità è che ha fallito. Ha fallito nel Milan (dove era arrivato per riscattarsi da un precedente fallimento al City, mani addosso con Mancini) e in nazionale. Proprio quest'ultima, con l'arrivo di Conte, per lui è un capitolo quasi chiuso.
> 
> Gli resta solo il Liverpool per provare a riscattare una carriera fatta, fino ad ora, di eccessi (fuori dal campo). Dentro, ha dimostrato ben poco a parte rigori e punizioni.
> 
> E lo dice un suo (ex) grande estimatore.


Quoto tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2014)

La verità bagai è una ... Balo NON è un fuoriclasse è un fortissimo giocatore quando ha voglia ( 1 partita ogni 4 ) per il resto sono cartellini e camminate per il campo .


----------



## davoreb (22 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il city senza balotelli non avrebbe mai vinto il campionato. Il milan senza balotelli non si sarebbe qualificato per la champions. Semplicemente è solo un buon giocatore con molti alti e bassi.



in quel city ha contribuito più tevez con 10 kg di troppo in 3 mesi.

quel Milan senza elsha era in zona retrocessione quando arrivava Balotelli. 

E come dire che il Milan non vinceva lo scudetto senza Boateng.

Balotelli non ci hai mai trascinato verso nessun traguardo. Con 20 milioni e 5 d'ingaggio un anno è stato un fallimento completo.

Gli ultimi nostri investimenti sono: Balo 20 e Matri 12.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2014)

Come caratteristiche Balotelli è senz'altro un fuoriclasse, 
purtroppo la testa, che nel calcio e non solo conta tanto, non lo sostiene.

è a un bivio, o mette a posto la testa, allora diventerà devastante, o tra un paio di stagioni scompare dal calcio professionistico


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Agosto 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> in quel city ha contribuito più tevez con 10 kg di troppo in 3 mesi.
> 
> quel Milan senza elsha era in zona retrocessione quando arrivava Balotelli.
> 
> ...



Balotelli è semplicemente stato importante. Elsha e boateng idem. 
Sostenere che abbia fallito in tutte le squadre è solo malafede, solo l'analisi dei numeri è dalla sua parte.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come caratteristiche Balotelli è senz'altro un fuoriclasse,
> purtroppo la testa, che nel calcio e non solo conta tanto, non lo sostiene.
> 
> è a un bivio, o mette a posto la testa, allora diventerà devastante, o tra un paio di stagioni scompare dal calcio professionistico



per me tatticamente continua a essere imbarazzante. 

e ha sta pecca (o il pregio) di sapere segnare solo da fermo.


----------



## Gas (22 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il city senza balotelli non avrebbe mai vinto il campionato. Il milan senza balotelli non si sarebbe qualificato per la champions. Semplicemente è solo un buon giocatore con molti alti e bassi.



Quel che dici è opinabile.
Potrei risponderti che forse il City con un'altro al posto suo il campionato l'avrebbe vinto con 5 giornate d'anticipo.
Potrei risponderti che forse il Milan con un'altro grande attaccante al posto suo si sarebbe comunque qualificato alla Champions (perché per la cronaca ha segnato solo 5 goal, gli altri 6 su rigore che avrebbe potuto battere chiunque e con risultati paragonabili).

In definitiva concordo con te, è un buon giocatore, capace di trovare i 5 minuti decisivi di una partita come di non farlo. Ci sono diversi giocatori più continui ed utili.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Agosto 2014)

Tornando al discorso che c'era nell'altra discussione: il punto non è che "i rigori non contano".
Semplicemente bisogna contestualizzare: e quanti ne ha fatti SU AZIONE?
L'anno scorso,in campionato,su azione ne ha fatti 9. 
In Champions su azione ha segnato solo il gol del 3-0 contro il PSV e del 3-0 contro il Celtic.
Queste non sono cifre da grande centravanti,suvvia,questa è roba da seconda punta.
Se andiamo a vedere le "partite che ha risolto da solo" troviamo solo il gol contro il Bologna e quella contro la Fiorentina.

Va bene tutto,ma parlare di "30 gol in 50 partite" è assolutamente fuorviante.


Ah,e nell'anno del terzo posto,nel girone di ritorno su azione ha segnato UN PAIO di gol in più di El Shaarawy (sempre su azione).
Solo che Mario ha avuto nove rigori a disposizione per accrescere il suo score,e quindi a fine anno ha potuto dire "wowowowow sono fortissimo!1!",il povero El92 no,e quindi si è sentito dire "ihihih nel girone di ritorno sei morto".


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2014)

Nessun rimpianto, veramente nessuno.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Ho le stesse sensazioni di quando è andatao via Pato.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2014)

Goodbye Mario


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> Per farvi capire quanto ne capisco di calcio: qualche anno fa ero convinto che *Pato-Balotelli* sarebbe stata una grande coppia d'attacco per il Milan. Il potenziale c'era, peccato...



Non hai tutti i torti: se avessero mantenuto le aspettative iniziali sarebbero stati una coppia d'attacco ineguagliabile. Il primo Pato era devastante, così come il primo Balotelli mostrava segni enormi di miglioramento che non ci sono stati.

Se solo fosse andato tutto liscio...


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

*Il topic chiuderà questa sera. O prima se arriverà l'annuncio ufficiale. *


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Nessun rimpianto, veramente nessuno.



Non ha fatto nulla per farsi rimpiangere.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto nulla per farsi rimpiangere.



Rimpianti pochi, è vero, ora speriamo di rimpiazzarlo adeguatamente.


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Agosto 2014)

A mai più.. Spero che tu cada nel dimenticatoio più assoluto


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Nessun rimpianto se al suo posto arriva qualcuno di decente altrimenti sarò abbastanza arrabbiata per l'ennesima volta, detto questobuona fortuna .


----------



## runner (22 Agosto 2014)

Ok il carattere e che non è completissimo come giocatore (anche se in nazionale quando ha giocato al top e anche all' inter ha dimostrato di esserlo) però averlo svenduto così a si e no dieci giorni dalla fine del mercato è stata una mossa allucinate che non servirà nè a riorganizzare la rosa nè a prendere uno dello stesso calibro....

quindi io lo avrei tenuto per rivenderlo a 30 a fine stagione, tanto di gol ne avrebbe fatti di sicuro una ventina....

adesso vediamo chi arriva, ma non mi sembra ce le cose siano perfette!!

Bye Mario e grazie per averci fatti arrivare terzi in quattro mesi in una stagione compromessa e l' anno scorso per me vale poco, visto quello che è successo sulla panchina!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

L'avventura di Balotelli al Milan è stata triste.
Cominciata benissimo (ricordo l'arrivo che saltellava in mezzo ai fan, i cori, tutti pazzi per lui, l'esordio fantastico), 12 gol in 13 partite decisivi per arrivare in Champions League (con rigore a tipo 5 minuti dalla fine).

Stagione successiva doveva trascinarci e invece ha fallito completamente su tutti i punti di vista (compreso l'atteggiamento). Viziato, sicuro del posto al Milan e in Nazionale, ha fallito anche ai Mondiali (insieme alla squadra e Allenatore).


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'avventura di Balotelli al Milan è stata triste.
> Cominciata benissimo (ricordo l'arrivo che saltellava in mezzo ai fan, i cori, tutti pazzi per lui, l'esordio fantastico), 12 gol in 13 partite decisivi per arrivare in Champions League (con rigore a tipo 5 minuti dalla fine).
> 
> Stagione successiva doveva trascinarci e invece ha fallito completamente su tutti i punti di vista (compreso l'atteggiamento). Viziato, sicuro del posto al Milan e in Nazionale, ha fallito anche ai Mondiali (insieme alla squadra e Allenatore).



Per me non merita neanche un posto nella nostra Hall Of Fame.


----------



## Ian.moone (22 Agosto 2014)

Sei mesi buoni con numeri pompati grazie ai rigori dove spesso si buttava.
quest'anno gli arbitri non ci sono più cascati, i compagni di squadra si sono giustamente rotti di lui e ha fatto pena.

Pagato 22 milioni più bonus e 4 milioni di ingaggio, cioè 8 lordi, più la commissione a Raiola (e i vari emanuelson a corredo)
Fallimento del geometra su tutta la linea.

e vediamo ora con chi lo rimpiazza..20 milioni non sono molti e le lacune sono fin troppe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me non merita neanche un posto nella nostra Hall Of Fame.



Certo che no.


----------



## juventino (22 Agosto 2014)

Aveva tutto da voi per fare il definitivo salto di qualità, ma ha fallito ancora una volta. Per me ha ancora tempo per riscattarsi, ma è chiaro che continuando così resterà per sempre un buon giocatore, ma incompiuto, con grandi potenzialità mai sfruttate ed esplose. Personalmente mi spiace molto vedere tanto talento sprecato, ma questa è la vita. Adesso dipenderà tutto da lui: o resta un grande incompiuto oppure decide di crescere e diventare un professionista.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aveva tutto da voi per fare il definitivo salto di qualità, ma ha fallito ancora una volta. Per me ha ancora tempo per riscattarsi, ma è chiaro che continuando così resterà per sempre un buon giocatore, ma incompiuto, con grandi potenzialità mai sfruttate ed esplose. Personalmente mi spiace molto vedere tanto talento sprecato, ma questa è la vita. Adesso dipenderà tutto da lui: o resta un grande incompiuto oppure decide di crescere e diventare un professionista.



Per me fallirà anche questa volta.


----------



## juventino (22 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me fallirà anche questa volta.



Anche secondo me. Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per metterlo sulla retta via. Inoltre si è pure scelto un campionato dove la lente d'ingrandimento sugli atteggiamenti fuori dal campo è anche più attenta rispetto all'Italia.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me fallirà anche questa volta.



Da noi avrebbe avuto tutto per sfondare, è facile pensare che non lo farà mai a questo punto.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me non merita neanche un posto nella nostra Hall Of Fame.



assolutamente no, è stato uno dei tanti giocatori di passaggio.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me. Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per metterlo sulla retta via. Inoltre si è pure scelto un campionato dove la lente d'ingrandimento sugli atteggiamenti fuori dal campo è anche più attenta rispetto all'Italia.



....vedremo subito quanto resisterà prima di beccarsi la prima espulsione.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aveva tutto da voi per fare il definitivo salto di qualità, ma ha fallito ancora una volta. Per me ha ancora tempo per riscattarsi, ma è chiaro che continuando così resterà per sempre un buon giocatore, ma incompiuto, con grandi potenzialità mai sfruttate ed esplose. Personalmente mi spiace molto vedere tanto talento sprecato, ma questa è la vita. Adesso dipenderà tutto da lui: o resta un grande incompiuto oppure decide di crescere e diventare un professionista.



Ho le stesse sensazioni che avevo per Pato onestamente. Difficilmente uno decide di cambiare a 18 anni, a 24 è impossibile, soprattutto quando ci sarà uno stuolo di pseudogiornalisti a dargli corda per ogni sciocchezza su twitter.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho le stesse sensazioni che avevo per Pato onestamente. Difficilmente uno decide di cambiare a 18 anni, a 24 è impossibile, soprattutto quando ci sarà uno stuolo di pseudogiornalisti a dargli corda per ogni sciocchezza su twitter.



...praticamente rischia di diventare un fenomeno da circo


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...praticamente rischia di diventare un fenomeno da circo



Rischia di fare la stessa carriera di cassano, dalla Roma al Real alla Samp.


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2014)

addio e buona fortuna


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

*Topic riaperto. Si riparte dalle 339 pagine scritte.

Vi preghiamo di non quotare e non rispondere ai messaggi vecchi. *


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Razionalmente direi che meglio di Matri è, ma bisogna gestirlo bene.


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Agosto 2015)

5 milioni lordi per un anno per questo inutile.
Servono centrocampisti e si prende l'ennesima punta.
Farà bene fino a dicembre, poi tornerà il solito Balotelli.

Assurdo.


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Razionalmente direi che meglio di Matri è, ma bisogna gestirlo bene.



No. Matri come riserva ha dimostrato di essere gran lunga meglio alla Juventus. Balotelli è un ex-calciatore. Senza contare il profilo dell'impegno e la professionalità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2015)

Sono sincero:
Non mi aspetto niente da lui. A giugno (se non a gennaio) andrà nuovamente via.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

A fine stagione lo si richiuderà, again.


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2015)

Spero solo che li rubbano la password per twitter


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono sincero:
> Non mi aspetto niente da lui. A giugno (se non a gennaio) andrà nuovamente via.



Anche secondo me, per fortuna stavolta in attacco siamo coperti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, per fortuna stavolta in attacco siamo coperti.



Magari...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2015)

E' appena ritornato e gia non vedo l'ora che arrivi giugno 2016 per non vedere piu il suo nome associato al Milan


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo.


----------



## Snake (24 Agosto 2015)

Vergogna


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che schifo.





Snake ha scritto:


> Vergogna



.


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Si devono vergognare a riproporcelo. Si devono vergognare.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2015)

E' uno scherzo?
Leggo bene o sono ubriaco?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Questa è davvero l'ultima occasione per Balotelli. Deve ringraziare Dio di poter giocare nuovamente nel Milan. Personalmente dubito fortemente sul fatto che possa migliorare ma ...ormai è fatta, spero solo che non faccia troppi danni.


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' uno scherzo?
> Leggo bene o sono ubriaco?



È tutto vero

Ho avuto la stessa reazione due giorni fa


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È tutto vero


Le bestemmie sono vietate, ma sto imprecando come non mai.
Perché. Perché.


----------



## Gas (24 Agosto 2015)

Schifo schifo e solo schifo. Se non si capisce sono schifato.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Agosto 2015)

Mi raccomando Balo ogni volta ti sfioreranno buttati a terra e poi lamentati con l'albitro


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Le bestemmie sono vietate, ma sto imprecando come non mai.
> Perché. Perché.



...risparmia il fiato ...ti servirà durante il campionato.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...risparmia il fiato ...ti servirà durante il campionato.



Ieri sera c'è stato il prologo allora


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ieri sera c'è stato il prologo allora



...il meglio deve ancora venire ...


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Le bestemmie sono vietate, ma sto imprecando come non mai.
> Perché. Perché.



Raiola


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Eppure penso che in Cina si venderanno molte maglie di Balotelli....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Topic riaperto e chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato ma si sa, con Galliani non c'è mai fine al peggio e quindi...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2015)

Mi porto già avanti col lavoro: vattene!!!


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Topic riaperto e chi se lo sarebbe mai aspettato ma si sa, con Galliani non c'è mai fine al peggio e quindi...



Certo che a rileggersi le prime pagine di questo Topic era stato accolto come un Re, come al livello di Ibrahimovic, gli si dava del fenomeno. Tu stesso ''I campioni cambiano le squadre, ora siamo più forti''.
Cosa ci portò ad essere così orbi? La disperazione della mediocrità in cui galleggiavamo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2015)

Un topic che MAI avrei immaginato e voluto rivedere.

Ogni male possibile, con lui in campo, tiferò contro. Mi dispiace, ma è una questione di principio


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Sono curioso di vederlo alle prese con i sistemi di Sinisa e come quest'ultimo lo gestita dato che a quanto pare lo ha "voluto".


----------



## Davidinho22 (24 Agosto 2015)

pazzesca la riapertura di questo topic, e comunque miha non servirà a niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2015)

Provo solo profondo imbarazzo e vergogna.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Certo che a rileggersi le prime pagine di questo Topic era stato accolto come un Re, come al livello di Ibrahimovic, gli si dava del fenomeno. Tu stesso ''I campioni cambiano le squadre, ora siamo più forti''.
> Cosa ci portò ad essere così orbi? La disperazione della mediocrità in cui galleggiavamo?



Si era vinto a Bergamo se non sbaglio e fu un buon mese quello di gennaio, Balotelli poi, a parte le sciocchezze che si sentivano tra litigi vari con Mancini e squadra era pur sempre quel giocatore che 6-7 mesi prima fece un buonissimo europeo a 21 anni.
E' passata una vita ma detto molto sinceramente era un entusiasmo più che capibile, io stesso ero contentissimo del suo arrivo tanto che poi si rivelò fondamentale per il terzo posto.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Certo che a rileggersi le prime pagine di questo Topic era stato accolto come un Re, come al livello di Ibrahimovic, gli si dava del fenomeno. Tu stesso ''I campioni cambiano le squadre, ora siamo più forti''.
> Cosa ci portò ad essere così orbi? La disperazione della mediocrità in cui galleggiavamo?



E pensa che c'è chi lo pensa ancora adesso, come se i due anni con noi non fossero esistiti.

Non cambierà mai a 25 anni.


----------



## malos (24 Agosto 2015)

La cosa più triste è che non sono neanche stupito, ci hanno abituato anno dopo anno ad ogni sorta di scelleratezza. E' solo una delle tante.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Un topic che MAI avrei immaginato e voluto rivedere.
> 
> Ogni male possibile, con lui in campo, tiferò contro. Mi dispiace, ma è una questione di principio


Concordo. Non so se tiferò contro, ma di certo mi verrà il voltastomaco rivederlo con la nostra maglia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Un topic che MAI avrei immaginato e voluto rivedere.
> 
> Ogni male possibile, con lui in campo, tiferò contro. Mi dispiace, ma è una questione di principio



Concordo ogni sillaba

Mi porto avanti con le valutazioni: fora di bal


----------



## ucraino (24 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono sincero:
> Non mi aspetto niente da lui. A giugno (se non a gennaio) andrà nuovamente via.



Speriamo vivamente che vada così . Se ne deve andare via subito lui e galliani


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

Non ti vogliamo. Lo so che ci leggi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non ti vogliamo. Lo so che ci leggi.



Dici che sa leggere?


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dici che sa leggere?



Qualche parola l'ha imparata a suon di Tweet!


----------



## robs91 (24 Agosto 2015)

Non è cambiato nulla.Tristezza.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Agosto 2015)

Mi sono iscritto per commentare questo topic. Giocatore indegno della nostra maglia, rappresenta tutto il contrario di quella lunga serie di valori che è sempre stato il Milan. Senza impegno, senza grinta e mordente, nessun attaccamento alla maglia, zero professionalità. È peggio ancora, uomo piccolo piccolo, o mela marcia come lo ha chiamato il nostro Bresidente.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (24 Agosto 2015)

Già quando "giocava" era una pippa clamorosa, figuriamoci ora che è pensionato.
Farà i soliti 4 o 5 goal da fermo.
Speriamo faccia una ******* bella grossa subito così ce lo leviamo di torno.


----------



## uoteghein (24 Agosto 2015)

Già solo rivedere il Topic Balotelli presente nella sezione "Giocatori, Allenatore e Dirigenti" provoca una tristezza infinita.
INFINITA.
Ora vedrò ancor più malvolentieri le partite del Milan, temendo di vederlo titolare o di vedere che si alza dalla panchina per subentrare a Bacca o L. Adriano


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2015)

acquisto veramente inspiegabile... non capisco! deve per forza essere malafede! Cmq siamo l'unica squadra a ricomprare/riprendere giocatori venduti.. mah


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Un giocatore senza credibilità per una società senza credibilità.
Il Milan di Berlusconi ha abdicato il 20 giugno.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2015)

Lo sa bene anche lui che questa è veramente l'ultima possibilità col calcio vero. La mia idea è che è voluto tornare a Milano per stare insieme agli amici, non per rilanciarsi. Vediamo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Niente, tocca a te, portaci in Champions Mario.



.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2015)

Bentornato Mario! Rialzati e Dimostra chi sei!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2015)

Acquisto necessario,
con le partenze di Inzaghi, Muntari, El Sha ed Essien il livello di stupidità si era pericolosamente abbassato,
Berlusconi durante le sue visite a Milanello non trovava più nessuno da far gridare Hip Hip Urra!!


----------



## beleno (25 Agosto 2015)

Toccherà tifare per lui ora.
Tuttavia penso che rimpiangeremo Matri (che ha dimostrato di poter essere una riserva in una squadra vincente) e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2015)

Strapagato da anni per non fare un ca...volo sul campo. 
Altro che stupido, Balotelli ci sa fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2015)

Di possibilità ne ha avuto 200 e le ha fallite tutte anche da noi non vedo perchè riprenderlo, anche perchè il "ciclo era finito al Milan" ora magicamente dopo un anno esatto si può riaprire un nuovo ciclo ? mah dubito,ho sempre sostenuto che poteva diventare un buon giocatore ma la sua testa... non cambierà MAI, leggo in giro che può cambiare con Sinisa? ma veramente qualcuno ci crede?se uno nasce quadrato non può diventare tondo, detto questo spero che anche questa stagione passi in fretta e che se torni al Liverpool,poi oh se dimostrerà di cambiare o essere cambiato sarò la prima a chiedere scusa ma non credo lo farò mai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2015)

Forza Mario! Conquistaci tutti!


----------



## Jaqen (25 Agosto 2015)

Forza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2015)

Avrà esattamente zero supporto da parte mia.


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2015)

il rispetto della tifoseria deve guadagnarselo, ma la vedo grigia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Quando era da noi, il tormentone dei suoi (pochi per fortuna) difensori era: "ha potenziale". Ora "se viene gestito bene...". Quando entra in campo, mi auguro che tiri fuori delle prestazioni così insulse (cosa facile per lui), che venga messo fuori rosa subito. La ciliegina sulla torta sarebbe metterlo titolare contro l'Empoli.


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Agosto 2015)

Cmq se penso che dalla panchina può entrare lui invece di Matri, penso sia un passo in avanti


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2298]pablog1585[/MENTION] no copia-incolla da altri siti


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Quando era da noi, il tormentone dei suoi (pochi per fortuna) difensori era: "ha potenziale". Ora "se viene gestito bene...". *Quando entra in campo, mi auguro che tiri fuori delle prestazioni così insulse (cosa facile per lui), che venga messo fuori rosa subito. La ciliegina sulla torta sarebbe metterlo titolare contro l'Empoli.*



Non sono d'accordo, ormai è venuto, meglio gioca e meglio è per noi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Agosto 2015)

Sono uno di quei tifosi che sostiene ogni giocatore con la nostra maglia. Balotelli non fa differenza. Non sono mai stato un suo estimatore, ma con uno come Miha o fa bene, o è subito fuori. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2015)

Questa era una scommessa che poteva andar bene per una squadra da metà classifica, non certo per una che aspira ad arrivare tra le prime tre. Ma in effetti, ripensandoci, la squadra allestita quest'anno ha più punti in comune con Samp e Genoa che con Juve e Roma quindi ..


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2015)

Ce ne eravamo liberati, e siamo andati a riprenderlo. Io ancora non ci posso credere


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, ormai è venuto, meglio gioca e meglio è per noi.


Dico questo, perchè mi auguro il bene per il Milan. E tenere lui in rosa, per me, è il male. E non è l'unico.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Dico questo, perchè mi auguro il bene per il Milan. E tenere lui in rosa, per me, è il male. E non è l'unico.



Io mi auguro che se faccia male (probabilissimo al 99.97%), si accomoderà.


----------



## Isao (25 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che se faccia male (probabilissimo al 99.97%), si accomoderà.



Stavo per augurare la stessa cosa ma mi hai anticipato di qualche minuto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Certo che a rileggersi le prime pagine di questo Topic era stato accolto come un Re, come al livello di Ibrahimovic, gli si dava del fenomeno. Tu stesso ''I campioni cambiano le squadre, ora siamo più forti''.
> Cosa ci portò ad essere così orbi? La disperazione della mediocrità in cui galleggiavamo?


Un'errata valutazione, c'è chi ha considerato Pistone meglio di Roberto Carlos, chi ha considerato Henry una pippa, è lecito che un tifoso si sbagli una volta ogni tanto.


----------



## Morghot (25 Agosto 2015)

Che dio ce la mandi buona almeno una volta


----------



## Denni90 (25 Agosto 2015)

Almeno al inizio tutti i giocatori devono essere tifato dai tifosi, poi vedremo come andrà. 
Sarò forse l unico ma nella prima sua esperienza male per me non fece. 
Spero cmq possa fare ancora meglio. 
Dai Mario!!!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2015)

Avrà 0 supporto da parte mia e sono pòronto ad insultarlo ad ogni errore, per ogni volta che starà fermo come un palo, per ogni volta che sbaglia un gol, per ogni gossip, per ogni volta che lo vedrò con le mani sui fianchi...

..TUTTAVIA....
...resta più forte di Luigi Adriano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2015)

Tiferò contro Balofeci e non lo chiamerò mai con il suo nome anagrafico ma soltanto con dispregiativi, perché è un sacco di spazzatura che meriterebbe l'epurazione dal mondo del calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Avrà 0 supporto da parte mia e sono pòronto ad insultarlo ad ogni errore, per ogni volta che starà fermo come un palo, per ogni volta che sbaglia un gol, per ogni gossip, per ogni volta che lo vedrò con le mani sui fianchi...
> 
> ..TUTTAVIA....
> ...*resta più forte di Luigi Adriano*.


Cassata siciliana. Anche Rolando Bianchi è più forte del decerebrato ora come ora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Agosto 2015)

Io non lo insulteró perché su di lui sono rassegnato. 
Se per miracolo farà 20 gol forse cambierò idea su di lui. La continuità questo ragazzo non sa cosa significa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Avrà 0 supporto da parte mia e sono pòronto ad insultarlo ad ogni errore, per ogni volta che starà fermo come un palo, per ogni volta che sbaglia un gol, per ogni gossip, per ogni volta che lo vedrò con le mani sui fianchi...
> 
> ..TUTTAVIA....
> ...resta più forte di Luigi Adriano.


Ma al di là il fatto che lo fosse veramente, noi siamo una squadra che ha speso 90 milioni circa e dovrebbe trovarsi con due top player decisivi come minimo ed invece abbiamo preso Balotelli. Ora i tempi bui sono passati economicamente parlando, dobbiamo pensare a prendere i più forti, ma grazie a Galliani e Berlusconi ormai anche la mentalità da "big" è andata a farsi benedire.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2015)




----------



## proccus (25 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tiferò contro Balofeci e non lo chiamerò mai con il suo nome anagrafico ma soltanto con dispregiativi, perché è un sacco di spazzatura che meriterebbe l'epurazione dal mondo del calcio.



quoto tutto tranne la restrizione al solo mondo del calcio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2015)

Il bello è che non si infortuna mai gravemente, ce lo dovremmo sorbire molte volte


----------



## danyaj87 (25 Agosto 2015)

Oggi ho smesso di tifare per il Milan, spero per lui (persona) che possa fare bene, ma con quest'operazione ho perso tutto il tifo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il bello è che non si infortuna mai gravemente, ce lo dovremmo sorbire molte volte



Per forza, non corre, tira sempre indietro la gamba, non fa il minimo sforzo

Speriamo in Felipe Melo


----------



## smallball (25 Agosto 2015)

mi auguro che mi faccia ricredere sullo scetticismo sul suo ritorno


----------



## hiei87 (25 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Come si ride...è bella la vita. 6 milioni l'anno per non far niente, e ogni anno c'è qualche pollo che punta su di lui.
L'ho scritto ieri, ma non mi stancherò ma di scriverlo in questo topic: vattene!


----------



## Butcher (25 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Dopodiché è sceso dalla bici.


----------



## Renegade (25 Agosto 2015)

Visto che tanto ormai è arrivato e che in attacco è sempre stato inutile, provarlo a metà campo? Non come trequartista ma come giocatore fisico. Anche se immagino non farebbe mai la doppia fase. Per me hanno sbagliato ruolo. Gli avran dato il ruolo di punta giusto perché è il ruolo delle star


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Visto che tanto ormai è arrivato e che in attacco è sempre stato inutile, provarlo a metà campo? Non come trequartista ma come giocatore fisico. Anche se immagino non farebbe mai la doppia fase. Per me hanno sbagliato ruolo. Gli avran dato il ruolo di punta giusto perché è il ruolo delle star



Io lo proverei a fare la mela gigante all'expo, oppure anche a fare Pippo a disneyland non lo vedo male


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Agosto 2015)

Forse con questo si è toccato davvero il punto più basso


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ce ne eravamo liberati, e siamo andati a riprenderlo. Io ancora non ci posso credere


.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2015)

Ci si chiedeva chi sarebbe stato il club così stupido da volerselo prendere.


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2015)

Non so voi, ma a me il ritorno di Balotelli m'ha buttato proprio giù. 
Aggiungiamo che Berlusconi non sembra più convinto di mettere altri soldi per Mihajlovic, proprio quando c'è da investire sul centrocampo, e il quadro è completo.

Non mi sono mai sentito così giù da milanista, neanche nelle ultime due stagioni.


----------



## [email protected] (26 Agosto 2015)

Ormai il MILAN è morto da anni, siano come marchio che come squadra.
Pensate un po' in tutto il mondo dopo un operazione così cosa possono pensare di una società come eravamo noi.

Vendi un giocatore per ovvi motivi che tutti si conosce, ci si lascia anche male verbalmente,e poi.......lo riprendi!....io ho vergogna di dire che sono Milanista....


----------



## Butcher (26 Agosto 2015)

E noi che chiamavamo pirla quelli del Liverpool per averlo preso...
Galliani l'ha RIPRESO!


----------



## Dany20 (26 Agosto 2015)

Vediamo che farà ma sono scettico.


----------



## danyrossonera (26 Agosto 2015)

Solo rabbia niente altro...


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli, tipico trequartista alla Rui Costa


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Visto che tanto ormai è arrivato e che in attacco è sempre stato inutile, provarlo a metà campo? Non come trequartista ma come giocatore fisico. Anche se immagino non farebbe mai la doppia fase. Per me hanno sbagliato ruolo. Gli avran dato il ruolo di punta giusto perché è il ruolo delle star



Ma sai che io lo proverei difensore centrale o come vice Diego Lopez?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Agosto 2015)

Boh sarà ignorante, bestia, capra, ma se entra lui spero in una giocata che risolva la partita, se entra Cerci/Nocerino la partita è finita


----------



## smallball (26 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Balotelli, tipico trequartista alla Rui Costa



mi hai fatto ribaltare dal ridere...


----------



## ralf (26 Agosto 2015)

Comunque Balotelli non è ancora ufficiale sul sito del Milan, cosa aspettano??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Dopo il gastronauta ora abbiamo l'aeronauta.


----------



## mistergao (27 Agosto 2015)

Se dovessi riassumere il Mario Balotelli calciatore in un solo istante, indubbiamente userei come esempio il gol contro il Bologna del 14 Febbraio 2014:






strepitoso, per i più, per me esemplificativo di chi è il signor Mario Balotelli. Gli arriva questa palla mentre lui si trova defilato sulla destra, a 30 m dalla porta, probabilmente aspettando il fischio dell'arbitro, appena ce l'ha tra i piedi alza la testa e, visto che non c'è nessuno in mezzo all'area (ovvio: dovrebbe esserci lui, ma non aveva voglia di andarci. E poi, oh, si prendono tante di quelle botte...) tira una botta mostruosa, pensando che tanto, anche se va fuori e lo fischiano, ormai ci è abituato, e poi cosa vuoi che sia una bordata di fischi in più o in meno.
Poi la palla entra e lui manco esulta: sta già pensando alla serata al night, che partirà tra un'oretta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Gli arriva questa palla mentre lui si trova defilato sulla destra, a 30 m dalla porta, probabilmente aspettando il fischio dell'arbitro, appena ce l'ha tra i piedi alza la testa e, visto che non c'è nessuno in mezzo all'area (ovvio: dovrebbe esserci lui, ma non aveva voglia di andarci. .



Da come l'hai descritto non sembra tanto male l'idea di Balotelli dietro Bacca, almeno gli libererebbe spazi per le verticalizzazioni di... De Jong, Soriano e Bertolacci!


----------



## danyrossonera (27 Agosto 2015)

Vi fate ancora dei discorsi si chi affiancare Balotelli?
Balotelli rovinerà il suo compagno d'attacco e la squadra in cui gioca come ha sempre fatto in carriera.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2015)

Siano nelle sue mani.
In un Milan senza un regista e un fantasista sulla trequarti, senza capo né coda, l'unico che può fare la differenza è lui.

Una follia, ma le cose stanno così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Siano nelle sue mani.
> In un Milan senza un regista e un fantasista sulla trequarti, senza capo né coda, l'unico che può fare la differenza è lui.
> 
> Una follia, ma le cose stanno così.



Soprattutto dopo aver speso quasi 100 milioni sul mercato. Andrebbe tagliata la gola a chi ci ha messo nelle mani di sto qua


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2015)

Io ci voglio credere


----------



## yohann (27 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto dopo aver speso quasi 100 milioni sul mercato. Andrebbe tagliata la gola a chi ci ha messo nelle mani di sto qua



.


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2015)

Siamo nelle sue mani.
È l'unico con un tale potenziale da determinare cosa faremo in campionato.
Può trascinarci in Champions se si sveglia.
Tantissimi soldi spesi, e l'esito della stagione dipende da Balotelli...


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2015)

Se gioca almeno venti minuti stasera segna


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

350 pagine in 19 mesi 

Giusto per dare una misura Montolivo è a quota 170 pagine con 3 anni di partite da vomito...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ri-esordirà nel derby?


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ri-esordirà nel derby?


Sarebbe una mossa secondo me sbagliatissima. Verrebbe ricoperto di fischi, si sentirebbe nuovamente solo contro il mondo.....


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una mossa secondo me sbagliatissima. Verrebbe ricoperto di fischi, si sentirebbe nuovamente solo contro il mondo.....



...sarebbe però un modo per verificare quanto è "cambiato" davvero.


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2015)

Oggi ha fatto bene.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...sarebbe però un modo per verificare quanto è "cambiato" davvero.



Al massimo ha cambiato il colore delle mutande.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Oggi ha fatto bene.


----------



## davoreb (30 Agosto 2015)

Bello vederlo in panchina x 90 minuti


----------



## danjr (30 Agosto 2015)

Continua così


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2015)

Ovviamente tutti ad invocarlo se non fosse andata bene con quel corner


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Agosto 2015)

Mario ci verrà utile. È una testa di c, però indubbiamente ha qualità da esprimere.

Stante che io non gli avrei dato un'altra possibilità...


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2015)

ieri sera aveva una voglia di entrare.....

a mio avviso ci farà molto comodo!!


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Agosto 2015)

Grazie a dio con un Luiz Adriano così il campo lo vedrà col binocolo.

Avevo l'orticaria solo a vederlo scaldarsi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Oggi l'ha provato dietro la punta e dietro le punte, ha fatto bene e non sembra così in ritardo di condizione (anche se non è che corre tantissimo)

Primo rigore procurato! Effettivamente ci mancava un giocatore procura rigori, spero non ricominci a tuffarsi a caso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Oggi ha giocato bene ma aspetto di vederlo in campionato per dare un giudizio


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2015)

La partita di oggi gli ha dato minuti sulle gambe ma non è un test valido in nessun senso.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

Ha fatto mezz'ora buonissima. Prendiamo quello che c'è di buono. Si sa, lui parte bene per poi far schifo. Storia già vista e rivista.


----------



## davoreb (13 Settembre 2015)

Ma che mezz'ora buonissima... ha fatto due/tre belle azioni ma era fresco e si muoveva pochissimo in campo!!!!


----------



## hiei87 (13 Settembre 2015)

Ha fatto buone cose, ma sempre da fermo. Per i tiri da fuori e le punizioni, poteva entrare anche Mihajlovic...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Non si può dire che abbia giocato bene perché ha giocato da solista ma dato che in quel momento avevamo bisogno di qualcuno che accendesse rapidamente la luce ha dato l'impressione di aver giocato bene. Tatticamente nullo, qualche buon tiro da fuori, l'unica sua qualità.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli è questo, può cambiarti la vita con un tiro da 30 metri stando completamente fermo per mezz'ora


----------



## danjr (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi migliore in campo, nel campionato italiano può dire la sua (non perché faccia schifo il nostro campionato, ma per caratteristiche sue)


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Solito Balutello, con gli avversari che lo provocano e lui cade nel giochetto.

La cosa triste è che probabilmente lo vedremo pure titolare da qui a breve


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi bene, si è anche quasi impegnato, e secondo me non è neanche vero che non ha corso.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

Dai oggi è entrato molto bene in campo. L'azione su sul suo palo è stata molto bella. Come quella in cui è penetrato in area per metterla nel mezzo. Vero ha giocato un po' da solista, ma ci serviva questa cosa. Erano tutti cotti, poi il genio di Miha ha pure tirato via Bacca (cambio assurdo) che è uno che si muove molto in area, non aveva gente con cui dialogare. Resta il fatto che l'inter ha segnato su azione individuale di Guarin, non capisco perché il Milan non possa far lo stesso con Balo.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Dobbiamo fare il tridente con lui, Bacca e Luiz Adriano e sperare che ne esca fuori qualcosa di buono.
Stiamo freschi se aspettiamo Bonaventura, Honda e Cerci.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

E' l'unico che ha creato qualcosa


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Qualcosa di buono ha fatto questa sera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dai oggi è entrato molto bene in campo. L'azione su sul suo palo è stata molto bella. Come quella in cui è penetrato in area per metterla nel mezzo. *Vero ha giocato un po' da solista, ma ci serviva questa cosa*. Erano tutti cotti, poi il genio di Miha ha pure tirato via Bacca (cambio assurdo) che è uno che si muove molto in area, non aveva gente con cui dialogare. Resta il fatto che l'inter ha segnato su azione individuale di Guarin, non capisco perché il Milan non possa far lo stesso con Balo.


Appunto, l'ho detto, in quel momento della partita avevamo bisogno di chi accendesse improvvisamente la luce e lui da questo punto di vista è stato utile con le sue conclusione da fuori ma non si può dire che abbia giocato bene, perché giocare bene significa muoversi bene ed essere funzionali da un punto di vista tattico, cosa che deve ancora dimostrare.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

Ci ha provato vero. Però io tatticamente ho visto il solito Balotelli, ossia un calciatore che vale poco. Lui può solo puntare sull'enorme talento ed i colpi, basta.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di buono ha fatto questa sera.



concordo con te


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, l'ho detto, in quel momento della partita avevamo bisogno di chi accendesse improvvisamente la luce e lui da questo punto di vista è stato utile con le sue conclusione da fuori ma non si può dire che abbia giocato bene, perché giocare bene significa muoversi bene ed essere funzionali da un punto di vista tattico, cosa che deve ancora dimostrare.



Dai, non ha fatto gol solo per sfortuna. Per me ha giocato bene pur non muovendosi moltissimo. Ha fatto più lui in mezz'ora che Luiz Adriano in tutta la partita. Con la differenza che Mario non avrebbe sbagliato i gol che ha sbagliato il Brasiliano. Ma va bè, questa è un'altra storia. In ogni caso lui fa sempre cosi. Parte bene, poi scompare nel nulla.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci ha provato vero. Però io tatticamente ho visto il solito Balotelli, ossia un calciatore che vale poco. Lui può solo puntare sull'enorme talento ed i colpi, basta.



Vabbè ma che doveva fare ? Gli spazi erano intasati e lui è venuto a prenderla un pò dietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Dai, non ha fatto gol solo per sfortuna*. Per me ha giocato bene pur non muovendosi moltissimo. Ha fatto più lui in mezz'ora che Luiz Adriano in tutta la partita. Con la differenza che Mario non avrebbe sbagliato i gol che ha sbagliato il Brasiliano. Ma va bè, questa è un'altra storia. In ogni caso lui fa sempre cosi. Parte bene, poi scompare nel nulla.


Eh, te l'ho detto, ha avuto buoni spunti da solista ma per me quello non è giocare bene. È entrato in un momento particolare, lo voglio vedere dal primo minuto quando ci sarà da giocare come calciatore e non come freestyler.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi è entrato bene, ma comunque continuo a credere che sia un giocatore che provare come jolly. Non lo farei mai partire da titolare.


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Settembre 2015)

Ingresso positivo oggi, concentrato e pericoloso. Secondo me giochiamo meglio con Bacca e Luiz che sono tatticamente molto intelligenti al contrario di lui, ma se entra dalla panchina può spaccare la partita


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma che doveva fare ? Gli spazi erano intasati e lui è venuto a prenderla un pò dietro.



Questa ragazzo tatticamente vale poco, io la vedo cosi, non so che dirti. E' per questo è facile capire perchè al Liverpool abbia fallito miseramente. Poi i colpi li ha, vive solo di questo.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questa ragazzo tatticamente vale poco, io la vedo cosi, non so che dirti. E' per questo è facile capire perchè al Liverpool abbia fallito miseramente. Poi i colpi li ha, vive solo di questo.



Anche per me eh, però quando la partita era mezza compromessa, c'era poco da muoversi tatticamente. Per questo credo che in quella posizione dietro a due che si muovono bene possa combinare qualcosa.


----------



## PoloNegativo (14 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli si è messo abbastanza e in ogni caso ha creato da solo 1/3 delle occasioni che ha creato la squadra in tutta la partita. Non mi importa se le azioni le ha fatte da fermo o da solista, ha comunque creato molto.
Ho la vaga impressione che qualcuno qui non riesca ad accettare il fatto che abbia giocato bene, che è innegabile.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche per me eh, però quando la partita era mezza compromessa, c'era poco da muoversi tatticamente. Per questo credo che in quella posizione dietro a due che si muovono bene possa combinare qualcosa.



Si parliamo di tattica credo il ruolo di Mario in questo Milan e proprio dietro a Bacca e Luiz Adriano, giustamente per come si muovono i due sudamericani che possono anche aiutare in copertura; poi voglio ricordare qualcuno che non abbiamo piu in rosa Rui Costa, Kaka o Seedorf.. 

Lopez
De Sciglio, Zapata, Romagnoli, Antonelli
Kuko, Montolivo, Jack (Bertolacci)
Mario (Jack)
Bacca e Luiz Adriano (Mario)

Secondo il rivale e il campo io farei ruotare questa squadra


----------



## Dany20 (14 Settembre 2015)

Se mette la testa a posto è forte e ieri l'ha dimostrato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2015)

Se avessimo un trequartista decente potremmo usarlo come lethal weapon nelle ultime mezz'ore. Ma visto che dietro le punte giochiamo con Honda, cercherei di provare a utilizzarlo insieme a Luiz e Bacca. Magari in una specie di alberello con lui e Bacca dietro a Luiz prima punta.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Settembre 2015)

Questo qui, pur non essendo un calciatore, è il migliore della nostra rosa per distacco. Pensa un pò come siamo messi.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri anarchico come al solito.

Ma se gioca con una prima punta ed è libero di svariare come ieri, allora può fare buone cose.

Voglio solo vederlo ricevere palla meno statico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2015)

Deve fare il trequartista, non è un'ala e non è un centravanti. Anche ieri le cose migliori le ha fatte fuori dall'area, dietro alle punte.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Settembre 2015)

Buon ritorno dal punto di vista mentale, un atteggiamento sicuramente migliore del solito. Deve continuare con questa concentrazione e può ancora essere un buon giocatore (Non l'ho mai considerato un fenomeno)
Pure io lo metterei dietro alle punte comunque.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2015)

va provato trequartista. 

la mobilità non è la sua caratteristica migliore, ma pure honda è una lumaca che ci mette 3 anni a muoversi, inoltre a differenza del giapponese ha più fisico e può guadagnare punizioni interessanti sulla trequarti, e protegge meglio palla del giapponese. 

quindi perchè no ? non abbiamo niente da perdere e nemmeno lui credo. 

l'unica cosa è che non ce lo vedo come uomo assist, però con il movimento che fa bacca potrebbe trovare spiragli e inserirsi.


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2015)

Mario vuole giocare molto la palla, se non viene servito spesso si estranea dalla partita e non conclude più nulla.
Da trequartista avrebbe molto la palla, magari i tiri che Bonaventura scaraventa in curva lui li tiene più bassi, sarebbe sempre nel vivo dell'azione e concentrato. In più è un giocatore che può servire le punte come si deve, nessun pallone alla Rui Costa ma non è indecente come potrebbe sembrare.
Se Balotelli avesse toccato i TRE palloni (di qualità) che ha toccato Bacca ieri sarebbe stato impalpabile, il nuovo Mario magari se ne farà una ragione.


----------



## markjordan (14 Settembre 2015)

e' un bombardiere da provare dietro le punte o dietro la punta
fuori dall'area e' il suo posto , protegge si smarca e tira


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2015)

Lui non è un trequartista ma non lo sono nemmeno Honda (non è nemmeno un calciatore di Serie A), Suso e Bona. Quindi meglio lui.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Settembre 2015)

Non capisco questa voglia di vedere Balotelli trequartista. Capisco che siamo messi male con Honda e Suso, ma mettere lui sulla trequarti è sbagliato a prescindere. Corretto invece, secondo me, sarebbe passare ad un 4-4-2 con lui seconda punta libera tatticamente.


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa voglia di vedere Balotelli trequartista. Capisco che siamo messi male con Honda e Suso, ma mettere lui sulla trequarti è sbagliato a prescindere. Corretto invece, secondo me, sarebbe passare ad un 4-4-2 con lui seconda punta libera tatticamente.



Bacca e Luiz Adriano devono giocare, Balotelli non può dimostrare nulla se parte sempre dalla panchina.
E ricordatevi che abbiamo solo il campionato quindi chi può fare la differenza va fatto giocare, siamo una squadra senza senso quindi se Balotelli giocasse trequartista, mezzala o terzino difensivo non cambierebbe nulla.
Lui può fare la differenza se messo nelle condizioni di farlo, ormai è solo questione di tirare avanti fino a gennaio.. in qualche modo poi qualcosa dovrà cambiare (in positivo o negativo non lo so).

Ps: Ah così tanto per dire, De Jong ha giocato 3 anni titolare come regista in una squadra di alto livello (ora decaduta) che giocava a 3.
Tutto può succedere, amico.


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bacca e Luiz Adriano devono giocare, Balotelli non può dimostrare nulla se parte sempre dalla panchina.
> E ricordatevi che abbiamo solo il campionato quindi chi può fare la differenza va fatto giocare, siamo una squadra senza senso quindi se Balotelli giocasse trequartista, mezzala o terzino difensivo non cambierebbe nulla.
> Lui può fare la differenza se messo nelle condizioni di farlo, ormai è solo questione di tirare avanti fino a gennaio.. in qualche modo poi qualcosa dovrà cambiare (in positivo o negativo non lo so).
> 
> ...



Può succedere di tutto, ma Balotelli trequartista sarebbe tremendamente fuori dal suo ruolo. Balotelli, che se avesse voglia sarebbe una punta devastante, è ad oggi una seconda punta, e il 4-4-2 gli permetterebbe di avere più spazio nella sua mattonella calda, oltre a poter venire a prendere palla spalle alla porta e lanciare Bacca in velocità.
Voi veramente ce lo vedete Balotelli trequartista a fare la fase difensiva? Anche volendo storpiare così le sue caratteristiche non abbiamo nè un centrocampo così tecnico che ci permetta di tenere la palla per la maggior parte del tempo nella metà campo avversaria nè un centrocampo fisicamente forte e dinamico da fare la fase difensiva per lui.


----------



## Aron (14 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Lui non è un trequartista ma non lo sono nemmeno Honda (non è nemmeno un calciatore di Serie A), Suso e Bona. Quindi meglio lui.



Sarebbe infatti un falso trequartista.
Oltre ad avere la tecnica per smistare efficacemente i palloni, li intercetterebbe da vera prima punta di peso per innescare Bacca e Luiz Adriano che si infilerebbero da dietro.


----------



## vota DC (14 Settembre 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Lui non è un trequartista ma non lo sono nemmeno Honda (non è nemmeno un calciatore di Serie A), Suso e Bona. Quindi meglio lui.



Ma Balotelli è un nero e cerca di fare gol da due chilometri di distanza invece di passarla agli altri come dovrebbe ogni trequartista, mi ricorda qualcuno. Non voglio Boateng 2 la vendetta, Balotelli è solo più preciso e potente ma meglio non tirare in certe condizioni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Balotelli è un nero e cerca di fare gol da due chilometri di distanza invece di passarla agli altri come dovrebbe ogni trequartista, mi ricorda qualcuno. Non voglio Boateng 2 la vendetta, Balotelli è solo più preciso e potente ma meglio non tirare in certe condizioni.



Non lo vedo così veneziano (non come Menez..  ) , ieri ha pure fatto un'azione mettendo dentro un buon pallone. Per me il suo ruolo è trequartista se non mezzala, han tutti sbagliato a metterlo come punta, ci hanno provato ma non è proprio adatto, tanto meno come ala in un tridente.


----------



## davoreb (15 Settembre 2015)

X Balotelli il giusto ruolo è la punta di riserva.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Settembre 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Può succedere di tutto, ma Balotelli trequartista sarebbe tremendamente fuori dal suo ruolo.



Suo ruolo? guarda che Mario non ha un ruolo, non è un centravanti, neanche un trequartista, neppure una seconda punta.. e semplicemente un solista ma un solista molto forte e pericoloso sopratutto a 20-30 metri della porta, si lavora a fare certi movimenti senza palla (come ha fatto ieri in modo naturale) e fa questo con una certa continuita sara devastante.. 

oggi nel Milan si c'e un giocatore che puo cambiare la sorte di questa squadra quello e proprio Mario, e triste ma almeno fino a gennaio e cosi tutto grazie a Galliani


----------



## Black (15 Settembre 2015)

sono d'accordo con chi dice di provarlo come trequartista, ma questo si può fare solo con 1 altra punta in campo. Sappiamo che ama svariare e arretrare per prendersi i palloni. E sa essere pericoloso maggiormente da fuori area, però sappiamo anche che non torna a dare una mano al centrocampo (ed è anche meglio così perchè poi nei contrasti rischia di farsi buttare fuori). 
Per cui trequartista in un 4-4-1-1 o 4-2-3-1

ma io insisterei ancora su Bacca e L.Adriano prima di dargli fiducia


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Suo ruolo? guarda che Mario non ha un ruolo, non è un centravanti, neanche un trequartista, neppure una seconda punta.. e semplicemente un solista ma un solista molto forte e pericoloso sopratutto a 20-30 metri della porta, si lavora a fare certi movimenti senza palla (come ha fatto ieri in modo naturale) e fa questo con una certa continuita sara devastante..
> 
> oggi nel Milan si c'e un giocatore che puo cambiare la sorte di questa squadra quello e proprio Mario, e triste ma almeno fino a gennaio e cosi tutto grazie a Galliani



Il ruolo che gli ho ritagliato io, cioè seconda punta in un 4-4-2, é quello che gli darebbe più libertà e lo libererebbe da compiti difensivi eccessivi, per dare un senso alla sua anarchia tattica e alle sue doti di solista. Se lo ingabbi da trequartista con due punte, con una fase difensiva tutta da fare a causa di un centrocampo che non riesce a tenere su la palla, secondo me rischiamo molto in fase difensiva e lui si troverebbe troppi avversari contro nella zona dove prenderebbe palla.

Poi é chiaro che dipende tutto da lui. Se resta lo stesso degli anni passati non é utile nemmeno in panchina.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

Ad oggi lo vedo solamente come calciatore da inserire nella ripresa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Settembre 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il ruolo che gli ho ritagliato io, cioè seconda punta in un 4-4-2, é quello che gli darebbe più libertà e lo libererebbe da compiti difensivi eccessivi, per dare un senso alla sua anarchia tattica e alle sue doti di solista. Se lo ingabbi da trequartista con due punte, con una fase difensiva tutta da fare a causa di un centrocampo che non riesce a tenere su la palla, secondo me rischiamo molto in fase difensiva e lui *si troverebbe troppi avversari contro nella zona dove prenderebbe palla*.



In mischia e spalle alla porta ci sa fare, sono gli spazi che non sa sfruttare, non attacca mai la profondità suggerendo il passaggio. Può giusto fare il _trequartista statico_.



Jino ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo vedo solamente come calciatore da inserire nella ripresa.



Ed è già tanto per quanto credito aveva al suo arrivo. Ma per me potrebbe essere il suo ruolo maturo, metti dentro il Balo se le cose vanno male, come un gigante ignorante che fai uscire dalla gabbia.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Settembre 2015)

Al posto di Honda, tanto per l'utilità del giapponese in fase arretrata, tanto vale fare un tentativo.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> come un gigante ignorante che fai uscire dalla gabbia.



you got the point


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Settembre 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il ruolo che gli ho ritagliato io, cioè seconda punta in un 4-4-2, é quello che gli darebbe più libertà e lo libererebbe da compiti difensivi eccessivi, per dare un senso alla sua anarchia tattica e alle sue doti di solista. Se lo ingabbi da trequartista con due punte, con una fase difensiva tutta da fare a causa di un centrocampo che non riesce a tenere su la palla, secondo me rischiamo molto in fase difensiva e lui si troverebbe troppi avversari contro nella zona dove prenderebbe palla.



In questo momento io punterei piu sulla qualita che sulla tattica, perche non c'e tempo, non c'e margine di errore, perche a centrocampo abbiamo chi abbiamo... quindi io non lascierei fuori Mario ma neanche Luiz tantomeno Bacca perche come qualita anche fuori ruolo sono lontanamente superiori ai vari Poli... poi anche senza Mario e con 4 gregari a centrocampi rischiamo cmq molto in fase difensiva, siamo costreti a rischiare.


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo vedo solamente come calciatore da inserire nella ripresa.



Sì ma il problema trequartista è abbastanza evidente, Balotelli non è un trequartista e non ha l'ultimo passaggio però ha sicuramente la qualità per poter girare la partita in positivo (cosa che in 20-25 minuti potrebbe fare ma con meno possibilità di successo), per come siamo messi se c'è qualità in alcuni giocatori che giochino, né Suso né Honda potrebbero prendere in mano la squadra, non sono adatti e lo hanno dimostrato varie volte, Balotelli invece può fare bene se rimane lì con la testa e prende fiducia.
Siamo una squadra morta, non hanno più senso le posizioni e i ruoli, io rischierei Balotelli con Bacca e Luiz Adriano tanto morti per morti al massimo ci gira un po' meglio.


----------



## Djici (16 Settembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma il problema trequartista è abbastanza evidente, Balotelli non è un trequartista e non ha l'ultimo passaggio però ha sicuramente la qualità per poter girare la partita in positivo (cosa che in 20-25 minuti potrebbe fare ma con meno possibilità di successo), per come siamo messi se c'è qualità in alcuni giocatori che giochino, né Suso né Honda potrebbero prendere in mano la squadra, non sono adatti e lo hanno dimostrato varie volte, Balotelli invece può fare bene se rimane lì con la testa e prende fiducia.
> Siamo una squadra morta, non hanno più senso le posizioni e i ruoli, io rischierei Balotelli con Bacca e Luiz Adriano tanto morti per morti al massimo ci gira un po' meglio.



Tutto quello che dici e purtroppo vero.
Se non hai un centrocampo non puoi puntare sulla tattica... ma devi provarci con le individualita.
I schemi non esistono piu (anzi non sono mai esistiti da ormai qualche anno)... dentro chi puo fare qualcosa.
Mi manca Menez.


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Settembre 2015)

menez bacca balotelli , il tridente del "siamo disperati".


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2015)

E' il solito Balotelli, inutile ai fini del gioco, appena è entrato non si è più vista nemmeno un'azione offensiva ben organizzata. Non si sbatte, non cerca lo scambio con il compagno d'attacco. Tira da ogni posizione e basta. Ditemi voi che razza di giocatore è mai questo?


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2015)

Più fermo di Diego Lopez


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Settembre 2015)

Ma come pensa di poter giocare così in Serie A?


----------



## The P (19 Settembre 2015)

Deve giocare dai, altra pasta rispetto a quelle pippe.


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2015)

lo chiamavano il fermo


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Settembre 2015)

Il mononeurone ha fatto una mezzora di nulla
se non azzaecca il tiro da fuori è nullo


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2015)

se gioca così è utile solo da far entrare per tenere palla, conquistare punizioni, perdere tempo. 

un netto passo indietro rispetto al derby.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2015)

Se deve giocare su una mattonella, tanto valeva riprendersi Ronaldinho. Ma è inutile anche starli a fare questi discorsi. Balotelli è questo. Ogni tanto azzeccherà qualche punizione o qualche tiro da fuori, ma di più non può fare. Non è un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Sceso in campo malissimo.
Mi sa che era convinto di partire titolare, poi saputo da Mihajlovic che non avrebbe giocato si è rabbuiato ed è entrato in campo come abbiamo visto.
E secondo me le dichiarazioni di Galliani entusiastiche su Balotelli fanno più male che bene, andando inoltre contro la prudenza che sta avendo Mihajlovic.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

L'importante è che non faccia danni.


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Veramente troppo statico, Bacca correva di più dopo 70 minuti.

Se continua così rimarrà a fare la riserva e con il rientro di Menez rischia di non vedere più il campo.


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2015)

È inutile fare affidamento su Balotelli, comunque. In primis, col tridente non si gioca, sarebbe una forzatura. In secundis, appena tornerà Menez toccherà a quest'ultimo entrare in corso d'opera per uno tra Bacca e Luiz Adriano (il che è anche decisamente meglio rispetto ad un impiego di 90 minuti).


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Non capivo le esaltazioni post-derby, dove non ha fatto altro che tirare da fuori e dove ha fatto un solo dribbling in trenta minuti, e infatti questa sera ha fatto male. E' buono da mettere soltanto quando bisogna recuperare il risultato, non ha assolutamente la mentalità giusta per giocare quando bisogna difendere il risultato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Settembre 2015)

Un altro buon ingresso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2015)

Niente di strepitoso, però quando la palla scotta avere lui è comodissimo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (20 Settembre 2015)

Per me è entrato bene e se Mihajlovic non gli ha urlato contro per la poca mobilità è perchè gli ha chiesto quello: fare a sportellate e tenere su la palla in un momento di difficoltà atletica della squadra.
E in effetti non ha perso un pallone


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2015)

Non capisco le critiche, è entrato per tenere palle, far salire la squadra ed è quello che ha fatto. Occupando sopratutto la mattonella di sinistra dove De Sciglio era in difficoltà, ma svariando comunque. In pochi minuti ha fatto bene imho. Ecco la sintesi della sua gara:


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Settembre 2015)

25 minuti in campo senza errori.
ha tenuto palla, ha scambiato con i compagni, ha dato respiro alla manovra.
PERFETTO


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2015)

Mi sta stupendo calcolando la finaccia che stava facendo...mancava pochissimo per chiudere con il calcio che conta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Stasera non è che si pareggiava, si perdeva senza di lui


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Pietà

Mi da già la nausea la sua presenza in campo


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Sono uno dei suoi primi critici, ma stasera ha fatto un partitone. Nel primo tempo non mi è piaciuto molto, gol a parte, ma nel secondo si è sacrificato come non mai. Molto bene!


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pietà
> 
> Mi da già la nausea la sua presenza in campo



Invece ha fatto benissimo oggi.


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

Non mi piace assolutamente il suo approccio alla partita. Non è affatto il giocatore che vorrei e non possiamo permetterci una presenza di questo tipo contro squadre più temibili. Detto questo, oggi è stato utile alla causa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Settembre 2015)

Obiettivamente molto bene stasera. Sia in campo che negli atteggiamenti. Da rivedere il feeling con Bacca,


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Settembre 2015)

rispetto al solito molto bene...ma può e deve fare di +...uno che fa un gol del genere non può fare una carriera come la sua...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Settembre 2015)

Molto bene oggi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2015)

Oggi è stato il migliore


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2015)

Oggi, soprattutto nel secondo tempo, ha pensato da giocatore di calcio. Non ha fatto nessuna giocata fenomenale, ma senza la sua protezione palla probabilmente avremmo pareggiato la partita.


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Settembre 2015)

Oggi eccellente prestazione.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2015)

Indubbiamente oggi ha fatto bene.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Non sopporto il fatto che ogni pallone debba arrivare a lui, ma oggi ha fatto oggettivamente bene giocando da fermo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2015)

Bravo , nulla da dire ... Buon punto di partenza


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non sopporto il fatto che ogni pallone debba arrivare a lui, ma oggi ha fatto oggettivamente bene giocando da fermo



Le palle sono arrivate a lui perchè Bacca non ne ha tenuta una. Quando è entrato Luiz Adriano hanno lanciato anche lui.


----------



## JohnShepard (22 Settembre 2015)

Mai piaciuto il suo modo di giocare, quel suo addormentare l'azione ad ogni costo.. Oggi però si è rivelato utilissimo e si è sacrificato. 
Continua così!


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

continua a buttarsi a terra appena lo sfiorano... ma oggi bene dai.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Settembre 2015)

Migliore in campo senza se e senza ma. Ha difeso tutti i palloni, guadagnato punizioni importanti, fatto rifiatare la squadra e via dicendo. Bravo Mario, mi hai stupito. Ora spero che continui cosi.... Sappiamo tutti che questo parte sempre bene per poi scomparire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2015)

Questa sera ha giocato bene, proprio a livello tattico, agendo da collante tra centrocampo e attacco.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2015)

"o prendono il giallo o mi fanno fallo, se no la palla non me la tolgono" ma nemmeno i compagni la vedono tornare indietro...

Se il Calcio fosse tenere la palla il più a lungo possibile, o subire fallo, forse sarebbe il numero uno.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2015)

Quando c'è con la testa è impossibile togliergli la palla, se poi trova il gol ancora meglio, è un valore aggiunto pazzesco secondo me questo Balotelli, un Menez per dire sarebbe completamente sparito dal gioco dal 2° minuto del secondo tempo in poi, quando l'Udinese si è ricordata del perché contro di noi si trasformano sempre nel Real Madrid friulano e sarebbero capaci di farcene 5 a suon di palloni messi in mezzo alla ca______ di cane, questo Balotelli ha le caratteristiche e il talento per mettere in ghiaccio una partita che stava sfuggendo di mano, pure con un Bacca impalbabile e con un Honda che ha visto la palla alla stessa maniera con cui Platinette si trasformerebbe in Kate Upton domattina, cioè MAI.
Se gioca così è di una categoria superiore, lo si è sempre saputo, speriamo bene.


----------



## smallball (23 Settembre 2015)

bisogna valutarlo partita per partita...speriamo bene


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pietà
> 
> Mi da già la nausea la sua presenza in campo



Ha fatto benissimo senza dubbio. Nettamente il migliore in campo. Ma di gran lunga!


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2015)

Le critiche al Balo di ieri mi lasciano assolutamente basito. 

Prestazione sontuosa in cui si è mosso per tutto il fronte offensivo destra, sinistra, centro, senza dare punti di riferimento. Ha conquistato una serie infinita di calci di punizione, ha fatto ammonire 3 calciatori avversari, ha segnato con una punizione magistrale, ha tenuto palla insieme a jack nel momento più critico della squadra. 

Io sono assolutamente stupito dalla sua prestazione, forse la migliore in assoluto di un calciatore della nostra rosa in questo inizio di stagione.


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Le critiche al Balo di ieri mi lasciano assolutamente basito.
> 
> Prestazione sontuosa in cui si è mosso per tutto il fronte offensivo destra, sinistra, centro, senza dare punti di riferimento. Ha conquistato una serie infinita di calci di punizione, ha fatto ammonire 3 calciatori avversari, ha segnato con una punizione magistrale, ha tenuto palla insieme a jack nel momento più critico della squadra.



Da evitare come la peste al prossimo derby o contro la Juventus: Chiellini e Melo hanno la licenza di uccidere.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Settembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Da evitare come la peste al prossimo derby o contro la Juventus: Chiellini e *Melo *hanno la licenza di uccidere.


Ci ha già provato e Mario ha resistito.

Ma probabilmente al ritorno sarà tornato il bad Mario


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Le critiche al Balo di ieri mi lasciano assolutamente basito.
> 
> Prestazione sontuosa in cui si è mosso per tutto il fronte offensivo destra, sinistra, centro, senza dare punti di riferimento. Ha conquistato una serie infinita di calci di punizione, ha fatto ammonire 3 calciatori avversari, ha segnato con una punizione magistrale, ha tenuto palla insieme a jack nel momento più critico della squadra.
> 
> Io sono assolutamente stupito dalla sua prestazione, forse la migliore in assoluto di un calciatore della nostra rosa in questo inizio di stagione.



Quoto pure le virgole, ieri ha giocato proprio bene. Sono dell'idea che fino a Natale reggerà.


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto pure le virgole, ieri ha giocato proprio bene. Sono dell'idea che fino a Natale reggerà.



purtroppo sull'affidamento non possiamo farci nulla. Lo conosciamo fin troppo, in teoria questo doveva essere un ex calciatore e invece gioca e si rivela una categoria sopra gli altri 21 giocatori in campo. 

Però Mihajlovic ha detto chi è informa e merita di giocare va in campo. Lui dopo ieri per me merita. A differenza di Honda che sta giocando malissimo. E non lo dico perché è giapponese, lento, con i capelli biondi e gli occhi da pesce lesso, lo dico perché gioca male. A differenza di Balotelli che ieri è stato accusato di essere immobile, quando ha corso per tutto il campo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2015)

Devo ammettere che ha giocato molto bene.
Volatilizzato nella prima parte del secondo tempo,ma nel finale è stato preziosissimo.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

Non mi è dispiaciuto.
Non si è mosso molto, ma è un'arma in più avere un giocatore che si procura falli e arreca cartellini gialli agli avversari.

Però da lui questo è il minimo. Non deve mai scendere al di sotto della partita contro l'Udinese.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2015)

Però non mi convince. Gol meraviglioso a parte,non ha fatto neanche un tiro in porta,e non è riuscito a dialogare con Bacca. Non so,secondo me uno così è tanta roba se deve entrare negli ultimi venti minuti,giusto per proteggere palla e far salire la squadra,ma non mi sembra pronto per fare il titolare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però non mi convince. Gol meraviglioso a parte,non ha fatto neanche un tiro in porta,e non è riuscito a dialogare con Bacca. Non so,secondo me uno così è tanta roba se deve entrare negli ultimi venti minuti,giusto per proteggere palla e far salire la squadra,ma non mi sembra pronto per fare il titolare.



.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però non mi convince. Gol meraviglioso a parte,non ha fatto neanche un tiro in porta,e non è riuscito a dialogare con Bacca. Non so,secondo me uno così è tanta roba se deve entrare negli ultimi venti minuti,giusto per proteggere palla e far salire la squadra,ma non mi sembra pronto per fare il titolare.



Concordo, quando giocano Bacca e L.A. assieme, si vede che cercano di dialogare, quando c è in campo Balo, sembra di rivedere la controfigura di Ibra, cercando di attirare attorno a se tutte le giocate ma con la grossa differenza di non creare lo stesso gioco.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però non mi convince. Gol meraviglioso a parte,non ha fatto neanche un tiro in porta,e non è riuscito a dialogare con Bacca. Non so,secondo me uno così è tanta roba se deve entrare negli ultimi venti minuti,giusto per proteggere palla e far salire la squadra,ma non mi sembra pronto per fare il titolare.



Contiamo anche che non era in condizioni fisiche eccellenti.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però non mi convince. Gol meraviglioso a parte,non ha fatto neanche un tiro in porta,e non è riuscito a dialogare con Bacca. Non so,secondo me uno così è tanta roba se deve entrare negli ultimi venti minuti,giusto per proteggere palla e far salire la squadra,ma non mi sembra pronto per fare il titolare.



Amen.
Anche se, a mio avviso, è stato il migliore in campo dopo Bonaventura.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

è il giocatore che mi è il più indifferente del milan, che giochi bene o male, non m 'importa più niente.


----------



## devils milano (23 Settembre 2015)

Balotelli è fenomenale nel tiro,sia da fermo che da calcio piazzato..poi per il resto raga è come non avercelo in campo..ieri sera,gol a parte,non si è sbattuto poi molto..anzi credo che si sia salvato dalle solite critiche proprio grazie al fatto che abbia fatto gol..immaginatevi se neanche avesse segnato..


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> Balotelli è fenomenale nel tiro,sia da fermo che da calcio piazzato..poi per il resto raga è come non avercelo in campo..ieri sera,gol a parte,non si è sbattuto poi molto..anzi credo che si sia salvato dalle solite critiche proprio grazie al fatto che abbia fatto gol..immaginatevi se neanche avesse segnato..



eh ma ha fatto ammonire 5 giocatori avversari....


----------



## devils milano (23 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> eh ma ha fatto ammonire 5 giocatori avversari....



ahahah...manco avessimo avuto in campo Messi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Concordo, quando giocano Bacca e L.A. assieme, si vede che cercano di dialogare, quando c è in campo Balo, sembra di rivedere la controfigura di Ibra, cercando di attirare attorno a se tutte le giocate ma con la grossa differenza di non creare lo stesso gioco.



Non lo crea proprio. Avrà fatto un paio di passaggi in tutta la partita.





Vero,è come se volesse imitare Ibrahimovic a tutti i costi. E poi vuole sempre la palla sui piedi (anche se spesso non sa che cosa farsene). E con lui in campo,Bacca ha fatto la peggior partita da quando è al Milan.
E' confortante il fatto che abbia imparato a difendere il pallone (due anni fa invece si faceva rubare palla anche da gente con il fisico di Giovinco) però non basta.




Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Amen.
> Anche se, a mio avviso, è stato il migliore in campo dopo Bonaventura.



Beh si,alla fine il suo gol ci ha fatto portare a casa i tre punti. 



Aron ha scritto:


> Contiamo anche che non era in condizioni fisiche eccellenti.



Questo è vero. Considerando il suo fisico imponente e il fatto che al Liverpool se non erro era finito fuori rosa,temevo che sarebbe stato immobile fino a novembre/dicembre.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2015)

Sempre il solito Balotelli. Ieri sera è stato indubbiamente il migliore in campo, ha doti atletiche e tecniche fuori dal comune, ma non le scopriamo certo ora. Ma allo stesso tempo tatticamente anarchico, incapace di giocare con i compagni, di muoversi per loro e con loro. 

Inutile chiedersi perchè al Liverpool dove vogliono un gioco corale, di squadra e fatto di tanti movimenti lui non sia minimamente riuscito ad integrarsi fino a finire fuori rosa.

Ieri sera la prestazione assolutamente anonima di Bacca non è assolutamente un caso a mio avviso, giocare con Balotelli è cosi. 

In cosa, almeno ieri sera, è veramente cambiato sono gli atteggiamenti. Non ha protestato con l'arbitro, non ha avuto segni di frustrazione e reazione. Anche se la paura di un rosso ieri sera c'è stata, un pò per la sua irruenza, un pò per i pregiudizi arbitrali, un pò per un pubblico esasperante.

Io spero da qui alla fine continui a comportarsi bene, poi in campo ripeto, non mi aspetto tatticamente cresca perchè non ci sono assolutamente speranze.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sempre il solito Balotelli. Ieri sera è stato indubbiamente il migliore in campo, ha doti atletiche e tecniche fuori dal comune, ma non le scopriamo certo ora. Ma allo stesso tempo tatticamente anarchico, incapace di giocare con i compagni, di muoversi per loro e con loro.
> 
> Inutile chiedersi perchè al Liverpool dove vogliono un gioco corale, di squadra e fatto di tanti movimenti lui non sia minimamente riuscito ad integrarsi fino a finire fuori rosa.
> 
> ...


Ma non sono d'accordo, ieri scendeva tanto a prendere la palla quindi un ruolo l'ha ricoperto ed è stato quello di trequartista praticamente, se vogliamo i movimenti da attaccante allora no.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non sono d'accordo, ieri scendeva tanto a prendere la palla quindi un ruolo l'ha ricoperto ed è stato quello di trequartista praticamente, se vogliamo i movimenti da attaccante allora no.



Perchè fate questa confusione?
e vero che ha giocato nella trequarti, probabilmente perchè non voleva prendere botte in area, ma non ha certo giocato da trequartista,
chiedi informazioni a Bacca...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Perchè fate questa confusione?
> e vero che ha giocato nella trequarti, probabilmente perchè non voleva prendere botte in area, ma non ha certo giocato da trequartista,
> chiedi informazioni a Bacca...


Non dico che Balotelli sia un trequartista, però ha tentato di fare qualcosa di simile, sulle palle non arrivate a Bacca darei più colpe ad Honda che a Balotelli.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2015)

Non è un caso che Bacca ieri non abbia praticamente mai visto palla.
E sarà così chiunque metti con Balotelli... Pure Neymar...


----------



## prebozzio (23 Settembre 2015)

Ci ha messo pochissimo a diventare magico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non è un caso che Bacca ieri non abbia praticamente mai visto palla.
> E sarà così chiunque metti con Balotelli... Pure Neymar...


Balotelli non aiuta, è vero, però se ci metti pure Honda alle spalle del colombiano...


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non sono d'accordo, ieri scendeva tanto a prendere la palla quindi un ruolo l'ha ricoperto ed è stato quello di trequartista praticamente, se vogliamo i movimenti da attaccante allora no.



Il fatto che ti abbassi a prendere palla non vuol assolutamente dire che tu sia un trequartista. In quel ruolo dovresti dettare i tempi, creare superiorità numerica, inserirti, fare assist. Hai visto qualcosa di tutto ciò? Io, no. 

Ieri ha fatto l'attaccante che si staccava dalla marcatura e veniva incontro, niente di diverso da quello che deve fare un'attaccante spesso e volentieri. Ripeto, per me un ruolo questo ragazzo non lo sa ricoprire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ti abbassi a prendere palla non vuol assolutamente dire che tu sia un trequartista. In quel ruolo dovresti dettare i tempi, creare superiorità numerica, inserirti, fare assist. Hai visto qualcosa di tutto ciò? Io, no.
> 
> Ieri ha fatto l'attaccante che si staccava dalla marcatura e veniva incontro, niente di diverso da quello che deve fare un'attaccante spesso e volentieri. Ripeto, per me un ruolo questo ragazzo non lo sa ricoprire.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non dico che Balotelli sia un trequartista, però ha tentato di fare qualcosa di simile, sulle palle non arrivate a Bacca darei più colpe ad Honda che a Balotelli.


.


----------



## Gas (24 Settembre 2015)

Si abbassava alla trequarti per poter prendere e giocare più palloni, e questo va benissimo. Ma i palloni che prendeva li distribuiva sempre al terzino o al CC, nessuna di queste palle è stata trasformata in un filtrante in area per Bacca.
In sostanza prendeva palla, faceva qualche dribbling fine a se stesso e la passava al terzino. Nel secondo tempo ha usato la variante, prendeva palla, la difendeva e la passava al terzino, che per difendere il risultato va bene.

Se è un esterno di un attacco a 3 certo che deve cercare di servire la prima punta.
Se è una seconda punta di un attacco a 2 certo che deve cercare di servire laprima punta.
Se è un trequartista certo che la deve cercare di servire la prima punta.
Se invece è Balotelli fa quello che abbiamo visto.

Ed io non ci sto a dire che grazie a lui abbiamo portato a casa i 3 punti, il suo goal intanto vale quanto quello di Zapata, poi resta il non gioco che si porta in dote, con un'altro compagno al posto suo magari Bacca ne infilava due.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Settembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si abbassava alla trequarti per poter prendere e giocare più palloni, e questo va benissimo. Ma i palloni che prendeva li distribuiva sempre al terzino o al CC, nessuna di queste palle è stata trasformata in un filtrante in area per Bacca.
> In sostanza prendeva palla, faceva qualche dribbling fine a se stesso e la passava al terzino. Nel secondo tempo ha usato la variante, prendeva palla, la difendeva e la passava al terzino, che per difendere il risultato va bene.
> 
> Se è un esterno di un attacco a 3 certo che deve cercare di servire la prima punta.
> ...



Tatticamente non sa fare niente.

Non è un centravanti perché non staziona in area di rigore,è scarso nel gioco aereo,non prova a scattare sul filo del fuorigioco,non attacca gli spazi e non fa sponde.
Non è una seconda punta e nemmeno un trequartista,perché non la passa mai ai compagni,non ha visione di gioco,non mette cross in mezzo,non dialoga con nessuno e non aiuta a difendere.

Mi ricorda l'ultimo Pato. 

A me sinceramente sembra come Menez: è tanta roba per una squadra che ambisce alla salvezza tranquilla,visto che puoi permetterti di aspettare i guizzi di un calciatore che gioca da solo e magari è decisivo una partita ogni tre/quattro,però non credo che sia funzionale ad una squadra che vuole arrivare in Champions.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Settembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si abbassava alla trequarti per poter prendere e giocare più palloni, e questo va benissimo. Ma i palloni che prendeva li distribuiva sempre al terzino o al CC, nessuna di queste palle è stata trasformata in un filtrante in area per Bacca.
> In sostanza prendeva palla, faceva qualche dribbling fine a se stesso e la passava al terzino. Nel secondo tempo ha usato la variante, prendeva palla, la difendeva e la passava al terzino, che per difendere il risultato va bene.
> 
> Se è un esterno di un attacco a 3 certo che deve cercare di servire la prima punta.
> ...





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tatticamente non sa fare niente.
> 
> Non è un centravanti perché non staziona in area di rigore,è scarso nel gioco aereo,non prova a scattare sul filo del fuorigioco,non attacca gli spazi e non fa sponde.
> Non è una seconda punta e nemmeno un trequartista,perché non la passa mai ai compagni,non ha visione di gioco,non mette cross in mezzo,non dialoga con nessuno e non aiuta a difendere.
> ...



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tatticamente non sa fare niente.
> 
> Non è un centravanti perché non staziona in area di rigore,è scarso nel gioco aereo,non prova a scattare sul filo del fuorigioco,non attacca gli spazi e non fa sponde.
> Non è una seconda punta e nemmeno un trequartista,perché non la passa mai ai compagni,non ha visione di gioco,non mette cross in mezzo,non dialoga con nessuno e non aiuta a difendere.
> ...



vero ma qui deve essere bravo l'allenatore, deve sfruttarlo per quello che sa fare, deve utilizzarlo quando c'è bisogno, tipo a udine ha giocato come hai descritto tu ma con quella punizione ci ha messo la partita in discesa..


----------



## 666psycho (25 Settembre 2015)

Ci vorrà ancora del tempo per far capire ancora ai dubbiosi che Balotelli, non sa giocare a calcio! ma questo giorno primo o poi arriverà. Sentire gente che lo "osanna" per aver fatto ammonire 5 giocatori, che non ha protestato, che si è comportato bene, che torna prendere palla, mi sconvolge. Come se il suo compito fosse solo questo. Siamo seri, abbiamo bisogno di altro! Immaginarlo titolare mi fa passare la voglia di vedere le partite.
Sicuramente qualche gol lo farà e probabilmente ci farà vincere una o due partite, ma a me non importa. Lui con il calcio non c'entra niente e piuttosto che dipendere da uno come lui, faccio un altro anno senza coppe. Se deve giocare, deve farlo gli ultimi 20 min, per fare rifiatare i compagni di reparto o per sbloccare la partita con un tiro dalla distanza, ma questo deve essere un jolly, una soluzione d'emergenza, niente altro.


----------



## URABALO (25 Settembre 2015)

Fra un po' si dirà pure che le due sconfitte subite in questo inizio di stagione sono colpa di Balotelli perché a Firenze la notizia del suo eventuale arrivo ha sconvolto in negativo l'ambiente e perché contro l'Inter il tifo era ostile perché c'era il 45 che tra l'atro avrebbe preso un palo invece di metterla dentro.

Siamo obiettivi dai,Balotelli spesso riesce col suo linguaggio del corpo a far irritare anche me che sono da sempre un suo fan,i rischi con lui sono molteplici,su tutti direi il fatto che il suo comportamento vintage può alla lunga stravolgere gli equilibri nello spogliatoio,così come spesso con lui si corre il rischio di giocare in 10,oppure ogni tanto non entra propriamente in campo con la giusta determinazione e quindi si limita a corricchiare.
Però dire che Balotelli non può far parte di una squadra ambiziosa è assolutamente fuori luogo visto che teoricamente l'esempio giusto ce l'abbiamo in casa.
Dopo la partenza di Thiago e Ibra l'unico girone degno di un campionato ai vertici lo facemmo nella stagione 2012-13,quello di ritorno in cui Balotelli da uomo faro della squadra segnò 12 gol in 13 partite nelle quali facemmo 31 punti sui 39 disponibili.
Una squadra che già prima del suo arrivo era in netta ripresa,ma fu comunque lui a farla decollare definitivamente fino al terzo posto finale.

Se poteva allora può anche oggi essere uno dei punti di riferimento di questa squadra con ambizioni di vertice.
Dipende solo da lui.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Ci vorrà ancora del tempo per far capire ancora ai dubbiosi che Balotelli, non sa giocare a calcio! ma questo giorno primo o poi arriverà. Sentire gente che lo "osanna" per aver fatto ammonire 5 giocatori, che non ha protestato, che si è comportato bene, che torna prendere palla, mi sconvolge. Come se il suo compito fosse solo questo. Siamo seri, abbiamo bisogno di altro! Immaginarlo titolare mi fa passare la voglia di vedere le partite.
> Sicuramente qualche gol lo farà e probabilmente ci farà vincere una o due partite, ma a me non importa. Lui con il calcio non c'entra niente e piuttosto che dipendere da uno come lui, faccio un altro anno senza coppe. Se deve giocare, deve farlo gli ultimi 20 min, per fare rifiatare i compagni di reparto o per sbloccare la partita con un tiro dalla distanza, ma questo deve essere un jolly, una soluzione d'emergenza, niente altro.



Perfetto. Da scolpire sulla lapide


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2015)

O ragazzi, dubbiosi o no non parlate che di Balotelli


----------



## sballotello (25 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> O ragazzi, dubbiosi o no non parlate che di Balotelli



.

ma chiunque ne parla, gente che non parla mai di calcio e sono 2 mesi che spuntano fuori per dire la loro su balotelli. Questo ragazzo ha un attenzione mediatica devastante, e non ha combinato niente di particolare in questo periodo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si abbassava alla trequarti per poter prendere e giocare più palloni, e questo va benissimo. Ma i palloni che prendeva li distribuiva sempre al terzino o al CC, nessuna di queste palle è stata trasformata in un filtrante in area per Bacca.
> In sostanza prendeva palla, faceva qualche dribbling fine a se stesso e la passava al terzino. Nel secondo tempo ha usato la variante, prendeva palla, la difendeva e la passava al terzino, che per difendere il risultato va bene.
> 
> Se è un esterno di un attacco a 3 certo che deve cercare di servire la prima punta.
> ...


Ma io sono d'accordo con te  solo che lo auspico come soluzione temporanea al tumore giapponese, tutto qui.


----------



## The P (26 Settembre 2015)

Leggo troppo troppo ostracismo nei confronti di questo ragazzo.

Balotelli non sa giocare a calcio, a livello tattico. Honda invece è stato apprezzato dagli opinionisti per il suo posizionamento tattico.

Ora, tra Balotelli (e Menez che soffre della stessa caratteristica negativa) e Honda io preferisco il primo tutta la vita. In una sqaudra che è ben disposta in campo un giocatore anarchico ma che non lascia punti di riferimento e fa ammattire gli avversari ci può, anzi, forse CI DEVE STARE.

Altra cosa, tutti a dire _"solo perché ha fatto ammonire 5 avversari e ha segnato un goal su punizione"_, ma state scherzando? Ma vi rendete conto di cosa significa avere in squadra un calciatore che provoca agli avversari 5 cartellini in una partita? E' quasi mezza squadra costretta a giocare con il freno a mano tirato per non farsi espellere. E' un vantaggio che in Italia potremmo permetterci solo noi e la Roma con Gervinho/Salah insieme, ma neanche.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

Io non sono un fan di Balotelli, anzi, spero ovviamente che mi sorprenda. Però non sono nemmeno uno con pregiudizi. Lo valuto per quello che fa, cosa che dovrebbero far tutti, senza farsi prenderà dall'antipatia che nutrono per tale giocatore. Contro l'Udinese ha giocato non bene, ma benissimo. Negare questa cosa significa solo 2 cose.

1) Non si capisce nulla di calcio.

2) Lo si odia e si dice che non ha fatto bene solo per questo motivo. 

Io credo che la maggior parte degli utenti dicano questa cosa per l'opzione 2 e non per la 1. 

Il ragazzo ha tanti difetti è vero, ma sa giocare a calcio meglio di: Honda, Nocerino, De Jong e Poli messi insieme. Cosa che ha ampiamente dimostrato ad Udine. Sta a lui ora continuare su questa strada. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Sto qua ha tenuto su 400 palloni nel secondo tempo, si perdeva senza, lo sapete benissimo che è stato fantastico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2015)

Ha fatto bene il lavoro che serviva ma quando c'è da attaccare in modo corale e attaccando gli spazi non è adatto.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2015)

"Ha messo la tsta a posto" "è maturato" "finalmente esploderà".
Come volevasi dimostrare, non è un giocatore. Finchè si gioca contro gli scappati di casa, oppure in qualche scampolo di gara può fare il suo, ma dal primo minuto, soprattutto se in trasferta, non è presentabile.
Se si riprendesse Ronaldinho, correrebbe quanto lui e con i piedi che ha, farebbe giocate più utili.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

Non meritava di essere titolare al posto di Bacca.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

A me è piaciuto anche oggi. Ma con lui sia Bacca che Adriano hanno dato il peggio di loro.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Speravo almeno che segnava sulle punizioni ma niente. Non può giocare con Luiz.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Inutile e dannoso, non è nemmeno un giocatore di calcio

Balotelli è una clamorosa tassa che pagheremo caro


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

semplicemente è arrivato da riserva, e dovrebbe essere tale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2015)

Oggi non ha particolari colpe su lrisultato, non ha fatto nulla di male.

Ma è un dato di fatto che qualunque attaccante al suo fianco gioca malissimo. La nostra coppia meglio assortita è Bacca-Adriano.
Se poi si vorrà provare in futuro un tridente o una nuova disposizione si vedrà, ma per ora Balotelli deve entrare dalla panchina e provare a cambiare le partite in corso con punizioni o colpi di follia. 
Dall'inizio per me non può più giocare.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Settembre 2015)

Per me ieri è stato tra i migliori, e sicuramente il più pericoloso.

E' abbastanza? No, assolutamente no. Mi aspetto molto di più da Mario.


----------



## The P (28 Settembre 2015)

E' l'unico che ho visto giocare contro il genoa, l'unico con un minimo di personalità. Io non lo voglio difendere, ma boh.... Adriano ha fatto una partita da mediocre e tutti contro Balotelli. Boh, non capisco.


----------



## robs91 (28 Settembre 2015)

Perennemente a terra.Il suo obiettivo è solo calciare le punizioni(una delle poche cose buone che sa fare).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> E' l'unico che ho visto giocare contro il genoa, l'unico con un minimo di personalità. Io non lo voglio difendere, ma boh.... Adriano ha fatto una partita da mediocre e tutti contro Balotelli. Boh, non capisco.



Farei notare che nella sua mediocre partita Adriano aveva smarcato davanti alla porta Kucka, preso falli vicino all'area come Balotelli e procurato ammonizioni,
secondo me lui è millanta volte più congeniale al gioco, basta vedere l'intesa con Bacca.
Balotelli è un ottima carta da giocarsi a mezzora dalla fine per sbloccare le partite chiuse o tenere palla in caso di vantaggio.


----------



## davoreb (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Farei notare che nella sua mediocre partita Adriano aveva smarcato davanti alla porta Kucka, preso falli vicino all'area come Balotelli e procurato ammonizioni,
> secondo me lui è millanta volte più congeniale al gioco, basta vedere l'intesa con Bacca.
> Balotelli è un ottima carta da giocarsi a mezzora dalla fine per sbloccare le partite chiuse o tenere palla in caso di vantaggio.



Esattamente.


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2015)

Mi spiace ma proprio non mi piace. Continuo a non accettare questo suo senso tattico pari allo zero. E per me tutti i compagni giocano pure peggio vicino a lui. Boh, la coppia Adriano Bacca per dire mi piaceva molto di più come movimenti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Settembre 2015)

Ieri sicuramente e' stato uno dei pochi a salvarsi. Ieri dal 1 minuto dovevano giocare lui e Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (30 Settembre 2015)

Premesso che non lo volevo, non lo voglio e che i titolari devono essere Bacca e Luiz, ma domenica non ha fatto affatto male, anzi è stato tra i meno peggio per cui le critiche non ci stanno secondo me.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non lo volevo, non lo voglio e che i titolari devono essere Bacca e Luiz, ma domenica non ha fatto affatto male, anzi è stato tra i meno peggio per cui le critiche non ci stanno secondo me.



Nessuno lo discute, ma è deleterio per la squadra, è questo il problema. 
Condiziona troppo, vuole la palla sempre nei piedi, per non parlare di quando si eclissa nei suo 10 mq sulla fascia, son questi i problemi, non il giocatore in se.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Settembre 2015)

non sopporto il suo modo di giocare, il suo atteggiamento e di essere sempre per terra! al minimo tocco è già giù a rotolarsi...INSOPPORTABILE!


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2015)

Ma è il topic su Balotelli o l'angolo dello sfogo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Settembre 2015)

Lui e Boateng <3


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Albijol (16 Ottobre 2015)

Pubalgia...dobbiamo suonare il de profundis?


----------



## sballotello (22 Ottobre 2015)

ma secondo voi , glielo abbiamo veramente venduto al liverpool due anni fa? non è che ci sia stato sotto qualcosa e ce lo hanno ridato indietro..


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi , glielo abbiamo veramente venduto al liverpool due anni fa? non è che ci sia stato sotto qualcosa e ce lo hanno ridato indietro..



Nono è stato venduto, però la nostra dirigenza priva di idee l'ha ripreso perchè "è cambiato".


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi , glielo abbiamo veramente venduto al liverpool due anni fa? non è che ci sia stato sotto qualcosa e ce lo hanno ridato indietro..



Boh, in ogni caso resterà qui. Klopp piuttosto che allenarlo gli da fuoco


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2016)

Scusate ma che fine ha fatto ?? Hahaha


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma che fine ha fatto ?? Hahaha



Non parlare! Che poi ricompare


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non parlare! Che poi ricompare



Ma non doveva giocare mercoledì ?? Hahaha

È " tornato " per poi scomparire senza motivo ... Che vada via veramente ?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva giocare mercoledì ?? Hahaha
> 
> È " tornato " per poi scomparire senza motivo ... Che vada via veramente ?



Lo vado dicendo in tutti i topic, questo prima di una mesata come minimo non lo vediamo in campo.


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma quanti milioni di euro guadagno questo fenomeno mediatico,assurdo


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2016)

Altro stipendio regalato


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ma vattene all'isola dei famosi pippone stratosferico, fenomeno mediatico


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Inutile.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Gennaio 2016)

E' una roba vergognosa. 20 minuti passati a passeggiare, roba che Boateng in 4 minuti ha fatto di più.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (23 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma vattene all'isola dei famosi pippone stratosferico, fenomeno mediatico



.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2016)

Più inutile di Bertolacci.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Gennaio 2016)

Ho pure pensato che ci potesse anche aiutare proteggendo la palla e prendendo dei falli. Non ha fatto nulla. NULLA. 
Ma in che condizioni è? Pare un tossico preso da sotto un ponte. Vergogna.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho pure pensato che ci potesse anche aiutare proteggendo la palla e prendendo dei falli. Non ha fatto nulla. NULLA.
> Ma in che condizioni è? Pare un tossico preso da sotto un ponte. Vergogna.



Pare? Per me lo è.... Speriamo che si rompa le corna ancora e a maggio se ne torna da klopp, e fuori dai maroni.


----------



## massvi (24 Gennaio 2016)

Fastidioso, gioca 10 minuti e riesce a innervosire tutti, soprattutto Bacca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2016)

Confrontato a lui anche Boateng è Maradona. Almeno Boateng mostra un minimo di voglia.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Non può reinfortunarsi e non farsi più vedere? 
Uno scempio. E ovviamente a giugno offriranno anche a lui un bel contrattino...


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ha tirato malissimo anche una punizione che per lui dovrebbe essere un mezzo rigore e poi ne ha combinate di tutti i colori (liti con gli avversari, spintoni, il fallo da giallo e un ridicolo tentativo di assist di tacco dopo un controllo sbagliato), questo di testa sta messo molto peggio rispetto ai suoi abituali standard. E non ditemi che nell'ultima azione ha sbagliato perché ha visto il guardalinee sbandierare.


----------



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché abbiamo comprato un giocatore in queste condizioni? Mentali, soprattutto. Sembra che non abbia capito di giocare in Serie A.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perché abbiamo comprato un giocatore in queste condizioni? Mentali, soprattutto. Sembra che non abbia capito di giocare in Serie A.



E pensare che c'avevamo pure ricavato 20 mln.

Averlo ripreso è un chiaro atto di malafede gallianesca. Condita anche da una probabile provvigione?

Perfino Boateng dimostra di avere più voglia di questo sfaticato, che campa da anni su una mezza stagione decente fatta con Mou e sulla doppietta in semifinale alla Germania.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2016)

da rispedire al mittente il piu presto possibile!


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega perché abbiamo comprato un giocatore in queste condizioni? Mentali, soprattutto. Sembra che non abbia capito di giocare in Serie A.


Perchè il nostro mister ha dato l'OK, uno che ci vede lungo insomma.

Inutile commentare la prestazione del baluba, io non capisco come possa ancora giocare.


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Probabilmente ha capito che non verrà riscattato a giugno e se ne frega.
Da sbattere in tribuna appena torna Menez


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2016)

A casa.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Gennaio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A casa.



Solo a casa? Non è meglio a zappare la vigna che almeno impara cosa sia il lavoro?


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Prestazione imbarazzante, attorno a lui tutti giocavano al doppio del ritmo, tra lui e Boateng sono una cosa vergognosa.


----------



## beleno (25 Gennaio 2016)

Mi domando come si possa entrare in campo con un simile atteggiamento in una partita importante (perché, ahimè, questo era la partita di sabato sera). Ho rimpianto Boateng, non so se mi spiego.

edit: spero nell'intelligenza di Mihailovic, non dovrebbe più vedere il campo per lungo tempo


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2016)

sabato e' stato irritante e vergognoso


----------



## Black (25 Gennaio 2016)

vabbè dai abbiamo capito. Le prime partite aveva mostrato una minima parvenza di impegno. Ora si è già adattato ed è tornato al solito Balo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Gennaio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> vabbè dai abbiamo capito. Le prime partite aveva mostrato una minima parvenza di impegno. Ora si è già adattato ed è tornato al solito Balo



Io non ho visto nessun impegno, l'unica cosa in cui mette impegno è tenersi i capelli ingellati e tagliati al millimetro, non sia mai che possa sembrare una persona normale e non un decerebrato pgoldino anni 2000.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Gennaio 2016)

Non è solo questione di voglia, 

è che pensa ad altro


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non è solo questione di voglia,
> 
> è che pensa ad altro



E' questione che questo non è un calciatore, stop.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Gennaio 2016)

Osceno. Ha ciccato due buonissime occasioni. Errori da dilettante. Ma come diavolo sta messo?


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Osceno. Ha ciccato due buonissime occasioni. Errori da dilettante. Ma come diavolo sta messo?



Gioca per diktat presidenziale e per mancanza di alternative, non posso credere altrimenti


----------



## Marco23 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Non aspettate neanche la fine del primo tempo per criticarlo?


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Gennaio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Non aspettate neanche la fine del primo tempo per criticarlo?



Ma hai visto cosa ha sbagliato? Se c'ero io erano due gol.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2016)

Molto felice dopo il rigore. Sembrava gli fosse morta la fidanzata.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Irritante.


----------



## Butcher (26 Gennaio 2016)

Osceno.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Gennaio 2016)

ex giocatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia CHE SCHIFO


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2016)

se ci fosse stato gila ne avrebbe fatti 3
sbagliotelli è strafinito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se ci fosse stato gila ne avrebbe fatti 3
> sbagliotelli è strafinito



Oltre che finito si vede che non gliene frega più nulla del calcio. Sta in campo solo perchè deve.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2016)

Può sempre ritirarsi se non ha voglia di stare in campo. Oggi è stato indefinibile.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Gennaio 2016)

A parte il rigore, è stato semplicemente vergognoso. Gioca senza voglia. Non gliene frega nulla.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Gennaio 2016)

Un abominio. Un essere meritevole di Saw l'enigmista, questo andrebbe preso a pedate in faccia fino a spappolargliela. Buono solo a guardarsi allo specchio, ma quando te ne vai carogna


----------



## Black (26 Gennaio 2016)

ok, se nemmeno contro una squadra di lega Pro riesci a fare la differenza, è giunto il momento di ritirarti. Tu che tempo fa dicevi che un giorno saresti stato il n.1 al mondo....
scandaloso, vergognoso, senza impegno, ha sbagliato almeno 3 facili occasioni. Ormai è utile (si fa per dire) solo per i calci piazzati.
Penso che è il caso che accetti qualche contratto nei campionati minori tipo MLS o Dubai. Ormai in qualsiasi campionato europeo non è in grado di giocare.


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2016)

a parte tutto ma io mi chiedo come si fa a non esultare per un gol, ma questo non ha un minimo di passione, che si ritirasse.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2016)

Scandaloso.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2016)

Un ex giocatore e ancora non mi spiego perchè in estate non ha voluto andare in America, li starebbe proprio benone.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> a parte tutto ma io mi chiedo come si fa a non esultare per un gol, ma questo non ha un minimo di passione, che si ritirasse.



Ha svariati milioni di motivi all'anno per non ritirarsi.
E la colpa non è sua, ma degli scemi che glieli danno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Solo noi potevamo prenderlo. Così come Boateng.

Anzi, solo Galliani. Maledetto schifoso


----------



## hiei87 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Non si può neanche stare a commentare. Lui come boateng. E' un insulto alla categoria dei calciatori. A chi ama il calcio, a chi gioca con passione, anche nei campi di periferia. A chi aveva i mezzi per sfondare, ma non ha avuto occasioni, a chi aveva la testa e il cuore, ma non ha avuto i mezzi, a chi semplicemente lo guarda giocare.
Inutile dire che resterà in qualche modo anche l'anno prossimo. Solo noi al Mondo possiamo dargli un contratto.
E c'è chi lo vuole in campo...


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2016)

.


----------



## Serginho (27 Gennaio 2016)

Probabilmente avra' avuto conferma del contrattino a giugno e si e' immediatamente seduto in puro stile Bidonelli


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Gennaio 2016)

Che pena.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Gennaio 2016)

Lo specchio del degrado del calcio italiano


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Patetico


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Gennaio 2016)

Io credo che in questo caso non sia una mancanza di voglia, e che sia lui che Boateng proprio non ne hanno, 

forse il caso Boateng è ancora più preoccupante, ha avuto 3 mesi a disposizione per stare a Milanello ad allenarsi in vista di gennaio, eppure è in condizioni fisiche imbarazzanti, Galliani ma che ci hai preso?
ricordo due casi simili. Pato e T. Silva che furono tesserati a gennaio ma che si allenavano con la squadra già dall'autunno,
tutti e due debuttarono in condizioni fisiche ottimali.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

L'atteggiamento con cui è entrato.

E c'è anche da discutere sul riscattarlo o meno, ok


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2016)

In estate aveva un bivio, andare in America a guadagnare bene e non rompersi tanto oppure tornare in Italia a rimettersi in gioco ma rinunciando i soldi per andare in una realtà medio piccola, la Samp lo cercava, dove giocare titolare ogni domenica.

Tornare al Milan è stata una scelta sbagliata per entrambi per ripartire.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2016)

basta


----------



## hiei87 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Anche stasera irritante. In questo momento l'unica cosa che rimprovero a Mihajlovic è di fargli vedere il campo. Non meriterebbe di indossare la nostra maglia per un altro minuto...


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2016)

irritante il suo spezzone di gara


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ma un povero cristo che tifa Milan cosa deve fare per non vedere questo salame passeggiare in campo e farsi ammonire a sfregio?


----------



## davoreb (1 Febbraio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Anche stasera irritante. In questo momento l'unica cosa che rimprovero a Mihajlovic è di fargli vedere il campo. Non meriterebbe di indossare la nostra maglia per un altro minuto...



Purtroppo non ha scelta.

Luiz Adriano sembra in vendita e Menez non si sà in quali condizione è, se per caso si fa male uno tra Bacca e Niang le uniche alternative sono Balotelli e Boateng grazie al Condor.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ha scelta.
> 
> Luiz Adriano sembra in vendita e Menez non si sà in quali condizione è, se per caso si fa male uno tra Bacca e Niang le uniche alternative sono Balotelli e Boateng grazie al Condor.



Hai ragione, non lo discuto.

Però la sensazione che lui e Boateng si facciano sempre 10 minuti per contratto, un po' ce l'ho.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ha scelta.
> 
> Luiz Adriano sembra in vendita e Menez non si sà in quali condizione è, se per caso si fa male uno tra Bacca e Niang le uniche alternative sono Balotelli e Boateng grazie al Condor.



A quel punto preferisco Luiz Adriano, anche perchè ormai volente o nolente dobbiamo tenerlo. Quando ha giocato non ha fatto malissimo. Se non altro ha dimostrato voglia. Altrimenti si fa entrare anzi un centrocampista. Con Balotelli si sceglie di fatto di giocare in 10.


----------



## uoteghein (1 Febbraio 2016)

A me suscita pena. Ma pena rabbiosa. A 25 anni credo abbia realizzato ormai di essere finito. Finito per sempre.
Ed è entrato in un tunnel da cui non uscirà più. Non è più protagonista, non ci sono più titoli, a fine partita nemmeno festeggiava con gli altri, sta sempre con i soliti due pagliacci come lui.
Io ricordo solo che prima dell'avvento di questo essere inutile avevamo in campo El Sha con 14 gol in un girone di andata. E che gol. A 20 anni. Oggi mitizziamo Bacca per 11 gol in 22 partite di cui gran parte davanti al portiere.
Poi magicamente arriva "SuperMario" ed El Sha diventa un fantasma.
Dopo 3 anni cerchiamo di liberarci in tutti i modi di El Sha, che al debutto con la Roma segna un gol da mille e una notte e corre come un pazzo, e abbiamo ancora in rosa Balotelli.

Il senso?


----------



## davoreb (1 Febbraio 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> A me suscita pena. Ma pena rabbiosa. A 25 anni credo abbia realizzato ormai di essere finito. Finito per sempre.
> Ed è entrato in un tunnel da cui non uscirà più. Non è più protagonista, non ci sono più titoli, a fine partita nemmeno festeggiava con gli altri, sta sempre con i soliti due pagliacci come lui.
> Io ricordo solo che prima dell'avvento di questo essere inutile avevamo in campo El Sha con 14 gol in un girone di andata. E che gol. A 20 anni. Oggi mitizziamo Bacca per 11 gol in 22 partite di cui gran parte davanti al portiere.
> Poi magicamente arriva "SuperMario" ed El Sha diventa un fantasma.
> ...



Ovviamente elsha ha anche colpe sue ma ti quoto in pieno.


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, non lo discuto.
> 
> Però la sensazione che lui e Boateng si facciano sempre 10 minuti per contratto, un po' ce l'ho.



Non ci stanno alternative... Sinisa sarebbe il primo a volerli cacciare sulla luna ed avere a disposizione due atleti. Bacca e Niang ad oggi sono due atleti, il resto della combriccola li davanti è un qualcosa di abberrante.


----------



## uoteghein (1 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ovviamente elsha ha anche colpe sue ma ti quoto in pieno.



credo le abbia più la società di decerebrati in cui è esploso.
Fosse stato alla Juve ora sarebbe un fenomeno.
Naturalmente qui appena ha avuto serie di difficoltà si è popolato di "sa fare una cosa sola", "è sopravvalutato". Ma basta avere un po' di occhio allenato a guardare calcio e ci si rende conto che i mediocri sono ben altri.
Io spero vivamente torni ad essere ciò che può essere, e che lo faccia con la maglia rossonera.
balotelli invece spero di saperlo il più presto possibile DEFINITIVAMENTE fuori dal calcio visibile. Mi indispone, anche con altre maglie.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2016)

Un corpo estraneo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ma perché gioca? Ormai è peggio dell'ultimo Pazzini. Cioè, ha 25 anni eppure non scatta in velocità. E' immobile. Era lentissimo anche in fase di riscaldamento...cioè, è un ex giocatore, praticamente.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma perché gioca? Ormai è peggio dell'ultimo Pazzini. Cioè, ha 25 anni eppure non scatta in velocità. E' immobile. Era lentissimo anche in fase di riscaldamento...cioè, è un ex giocatore, praticamente.



E' semplicemente uno a cui del calcio importa meno di zero. Lo vedi nelle foto oppure in panchina sempre sorridente, entra in campo e sembra stia andando a un funerale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Febbraio 2016)

Non voglio più vederlo, basta


----------



## CIppO (4 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' semplicemente uno a cui del calcio importa meno di zero. Lo vedi nelle foto oppure in panchina sempre sorridente, entra in campo e sembra stia andando a un funerale.



Ma allora andasse all'isola dei famosi, no?


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Ma allora andasse all'isola dei famosi, no?



Ce lo porterei io, guarda


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' semplicemente uno a cui del calcio importa meno di zero. Lo vedi nelle foto oppure in panchina sempre sorridente, entra in campo e sembra stia andando a un funerale.



Secondo me gli fa proprio schifo, come gioco.
Boh, gioca in un ambiente ovattato, senza pressioni, con un allenatore che lo fa giocare con una certa continuità, senza però attribuirgli il ruolo di "salvatore della patria" (come faceva Allegri)e i tifosi non lo contestano, anzi, quelli che vanno allo stadio lo incitano.
Oltretutto si allena con noi da ottobre, non è possibile che un problema di pubalgia l'abbia reso così lento. Correva di più Kakà con Seedorf,con un ginocchio sfasciato.


----------



## CIppO (4 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ce lo porterei io, guarda



 Ormai è diventato un uomo gossip, col calcio non ha più niente a che fare. Eppure mi dispiace. Io lo reputo un calciatore con qualità che però non ha saputo sfruttare. Non capisco se l'ambiente, i personaggi di cui si è circondato oppure l'immaturità lo hanno portato al declino immediato. Ora qualunque posto vada, fallisce.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Indecoroso.

Mi dispiace perchè Mario umanamente mi è anche simpatico, ma in campo è nullo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

Se non ha voglia di giocare a calcio dovreve ritirarse.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Febbraio 2016)

meglio fare giocare un primavera! insopportabile il suo atteggiamento!


----------



## davoreb (4 Febbraio 2016)

Era meglio quando entrava il suo amichetto Boateng. Comunque tre anni fa per quanto sopravvalutato era un giocatore diverso, adesso è veramente una cosa assurda.


----------



## Serginho (4 Febbraio 2016)

Lo mettessero fuori rosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2016)

Sicuri che Adriano sia così scandalosamente peggio e più demotivato di questo coso qui? Io proprio non gli farei più vedere il campo, altro che dieci minuti a partita.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Febbraio 2016)

Per me ieri non ha fatto male


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Lo mettessero fuori rosa


Non possiamo fargli perdere l'Europeo (cit.)


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sicuri che Adriano sia così scandalosamente peggio e più demotivato di questo coso qui? Io proprio non gli farei più vedere il campo, altro che dieci minuti a partita.



Io penso che Adriano dalla prossima rientri nelle rotazioni, e meno male direi. Una delle poche alternative decenti.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli, portaci in Champions!


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Balotelli, portaci in Champions!



Allo scudetto direi, con la sua voglia, la sua determinazione, l'impegno profuso per questo sport e per questa maglia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Balotelli, portaci in Champions!



Sì

Giocatore scandaloso e vergognoso per intensità e predisposizione al gioco di squadra. Io lo metterei fuori rosa. In un pilone di cemento.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Praticamente inutile...toglie pure due buone punizioni per Honda


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2016)

Neanche nelle amichevoli si gioca con tale sufficienza. Poi crede di essere il migliore e butta nel water due punizioni disegnate per un mancino


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

lo preferivo quando aveva la pubalgia. 

madonna che cancro. 
si rendesse almeno utile su punizione, l'unica cosa che riusciva a far bene, no neanche quello. 

sfasciati una gamba quanto prima.


----------



## Solo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa stagione per non vederlo più.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Irritante, ormai è proprio un ex.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

è un attaccante completamente inutile.
chi lo sostiene si deve vergognare


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è un attaccante completamente inutile.
> chi lo sostiene si deve vergognare


attaccante di cosa, questo non è nemmeno un calciatore


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

La ciliegina sulla torta sarà il suo acquisto a titolo definitivo a fine stagione


----------



## monkey (7 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Neanche nelle amichevoli si gioca con tale sufficienza. Poi crede di essere il migliore e butta nel water due punizioni disegnate per un mancino



Che dovevano essere del mancino di Honda ma a scegliere la priorità e le ridicole finte credo sia stato Mihajlovic.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa stagione per non vederlo più.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La ciliegina sulla torta sarà il suo acquisto a titolo definitivo a fine stagione



ci siamo ripresi boateng schifato da tutto il mondo, balotelli è nella stessa situazione, il Liverpool non se ne farà nulla di lui, va a finire che ce lo regalerà.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Le due punizione era perfette per il mancino di Keisuke, ma nisba......


----------



## massvi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non da mai il 100%. Non si capisce il perchè.


----------



## 13-33 (7 Febbraio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Non da mai il 100%. Non si capisce il perchè.


No ama il calcio a lui piace divertirse fare giochini come nel video dov'e prende il tunnel in campo "lavora" e lo fa senza piacere...


----------



## hiei87 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non è un giocatore di calcio e non vuole esserlo. Davvero non riesco a capire come possa entrare tutte le volte. Mettere dentro lui vuol dire accettare di giocare in 10.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Basta puntare su questo aborto. BASTA.

Non vuole giocare a calcio, mettetevela via.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Febbraio 2016)

piuttosto di farlo giocare lui, faccio giocare uno della primavera che avrà sicuramente più voglia di giocare e d'impegnarsi.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2016)

Sembra che torni al Liverpool a fine stagione, ma speriamo davvero...


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2016)

Per quello che sta facendo vedere, andrebbe messo fuori rosa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2016)

è tornato da due mesi e si dice che ancora non è in condizione..ma quanto gli serve, 1 anno intero??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2016)

Se l'infortunio di Niang dovesse essere più grave del previsto, è finita.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quello che sta facendo vedere, andrebbe messo fuori rosa.



Si, ma a braccetto con Boateng, sono imbarazzanti a dir poco. Il calciatore è prima di tutto un'atleta, questi due non sanno nemmeno più che cosa vuol dire.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Febbraio 2016)

Anche con Balotelli dico basta, sarebbe da mettere inmediatanente fuori rosa e far giocare Cutrone ma tutti sappiamo che Galliani e anche Mihajlovic hanno una parola con il amico Raiola.


----------



## DannySa (9 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche con Balotelli dico basta, sarebbe da mettere inmediatanente fuori rosa e far giocare Cutrone ma tutti sappiamo che Galliani e anche Mihajlovic hanno una parola con il amico Raiola.



Sarebbe da chiudere tutti i topic che lo riguardano senza aprirne altri, tra 6 mesi tanto sloggia.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da chiudere tutti i topic che lo riguardano senza aprirne altri, tra 6 *anni *tanto sloggia.



Fix'd.


----------



## smallball (9 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, ma a braccetto con Boateng, sono imbarazzanti a dir poco. Il calciatore è prima di tutto un'atleta, questi due non sanno nemmeno più che cosa vuol dire.



due ex giocatori,anzi ex atleti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Febbraio 2016)

... Felice è un parolone. Ma quando è arrivato ci avevo sperato in un suo recupero. 
Oggi mi è rimasta solo una parola per descriverlo.
IRRITANTE.
mi irrita vederlo pascolare con la nostra maglia durante le partite. 
Che lo spedissero al mittente il prima possibile. 
Meglio far giocare il ragazzo della primavera. Locatelli.
Almeno si fa le ossa x l anno prossimo. 
Non farà mai più danni Dell attuale maglia 45


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il baluba non era contento di giocare 3 minuti e mezzo e ha giocato contro

Tipico atteggiamento da uomo di 25 anni


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il baluba non era contento di giocare 3 minuti e mezzo e ha giocato contro
> 
> Tipico atteggiamento da uomo di 25 anni



...non merita di vedere nemmeno la panchina.


----------



## Solo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Spero che quando prenderà l'aereo per Liverpool il pilota sia Schettino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo Peppe di Stefano, Mihajlovic è stato fermato da uno dello staff, stava andando a menarlo.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non merita di vedere nemmeno la panchina.



Non merita nulla.

Solo un gravissimo infortunio che gli blocca completamente la "carriera", di perdere ogni centesimo dei suoi soldi e di ritrovarsi alcolizzato agli angoli delle strade.

Troppa fortuna dalla vita ha avuto questa testa di pene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2016)

L'ho sempre detto, lo ripeterò allo sfinimento. Deve esalare al più presto il suo ultmio respiro.

Come è entrato, come si è mosso dopo il gol


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Fuori rosa. Ora. Subito


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo Peppe di Stefano, Mihajlovic è stato fermato da uno dello staff, stava andando a menarlo.



...Balotelli non merita neanche mazzate...deve andarsene.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ci sono Luiz Adriano, Menez e Boateng, non vedo il motivo per portarsi in panchina questo individuo inutile se non dannoso, per di più il cui cartellino è di proprietà del Liverpool.
Se dobbiamo far numero, meglio portarsi dietro Cutrone


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Vattene!!!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma perche' non se ne va a godersi i milioni di euro in un'isola deserta,non lo voglio vedere nemmeno in cartolina


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Lasciamo stare. Grandissima delusione, soprattutto dal punto di vista umano. Oramai è un ex calciatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Lasciamo stare. Grandissima delusione, soprattutto dal punto di vista umano.* Oramai è un ex calciatore.



Nient'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sono curioso di vedere se a giugno riusciranno a inventarsi una scusa buona per riscattarlo...
Indegno. Pensare che si proclamava milanista....


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quando se ne torna in Inghilterra?


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Forse può giocare a Dubai. FORSE


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ex giocatore ... Inutile e dannoso


----------



## Milo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Si crede fenomeno nonostante faccia schifo e non cerca nemmeno di rimediare. Dobbiamo fare come Nocerino, salutarlo e far salire un primavera


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2016)

Vada in Cina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2016)

E Balofeci pezzo di me... ohohoh


----------



## Nicco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Come vorrei lo cacciassero.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Febbraio 2016)

Giocatore finito.


----------



## Butcher (14 Febbraio 2016)

Infame.


----------



## DannySa (14 Febbraio 2016)

Si pensava di andare in Francia.. appena ha capito che non ci sarebbe andato nemmeno da spettatore ha smesso di fare pure il "bravo ragazzo", a che serviva impegnarsi no?
Nota lieta, a fine stagione se ne va al 100%, l'unico modo che gli avrebbe permesso di giocare più minuti sarebbe stato nel caso:
Niang non fosse migliorato (e tanto)
Menez se ne fosse andato in estate
Bacca avesse floppato
Luiz Adriano fosse stato venduto/non preso in estate

in pratica è stato chiuso da Niang, Menez infortunato per 8 mesi e Luiz Adriano che ha giocato solo spezzoni di partita, grande Mario.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si pensava di andare in Francia.. appena ha capito che non ci sarebbe andato nemmeno da spettatore ha smesso di fare pure il "bravo ragazzo", a che serviva impegnarsi no?
> Nota lieta, a fine stagione se ne va al 100%, l'unico modo che gli avrebbe permesso di giocare più minuti sarebbe stato nel caso:
> Niang non fosse migliorato (e tanto)
> Menez se ne fosse andato in estate
> ...



Imho Adriano andrà via, o adesso o in estate. Però rimangono gli altri 3, e Balotelli non ha uno stipendio da quarta punta.

Se lo dovessimo pagare anche solo 1 euro non ci sarebbe pericolo, ma io ho il timore che quelli pur di liberarsene ce lo diano gratis, e a quella parola...


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

Adriano 2.0


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Imho Adriano andrà via, o adesso o in estate. Però rimangono gli altri 3, e Balotelli non ha uno stipendio da quarta punta.
> 
> Se lo dovessimo pagare anche solo 1 euro non ci sarebbe pericolo, ma io ho il timore che quelli pur di liberarsene ce lo diano gratis, e a quella parola...



In caso ci riprendessimo davvero questo qui non so cosa farei.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In caso ci riprendessimo davvero questo qui non so cosa farei.



Io purtroppo questa sensazione ce l'ho, "lo prendemo in più" (cit.)

L'unica sarebbe sperare che qualche altra squadra sia interessata e ci levi l'incombenza.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2016)

Questo ragazzo è scandaloso e come dicevamo in estate con il grande calcio ha chiuso. Cina, America lo aspettano.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Febbraio 2016)

se ne deve andare prima di subito. non solo è fisicamente bollito, ma è anche mentalmente ormai bruciato. può giocare solo in realtà minori, dubai, cina. neanche in mls perchè lì si corre e lui non fa manco quello. te ne devi annaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! basta fare favori a sto maledetto raiola


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2016)

Che poi lo stanno crocefiggendo tutti ( me compreso ) ma esattamente che diavolo ha combinato ieri ??? 

Sul gol io vedo la classica papera di Metadone De Sciglio .


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi lo stanno crocefiggendo tutti ( me compreso ) ma esattamente che diavolo ha combinato ieri ???
> 
> Sul gol io vedo la classica papera di Metadone De Sciglio .



Da quello che ho capito non è tornato sul calcio d'angolo non prendedo posizione, teoricamente è una cosa da poco ma era appena entrato e quindi fresco e voglio vedere se prendevamo goal su quel calcio d'angolo all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi lo stanno crocefiggendo tutti ( me compreso ) ma esattamente che diavolo ha combinato ieri ???
> 
> Sul gol io vedo la classica papera di Metadone De Sciglio .



trotterellava per il campo quasi indispettito per essere entrato nel recupero, cose che in una società seria non accadono o se accodono il giocatore va spedito in tribuna... evidentemente se Miha ce l'ha tanto con lui è perchè non vede impegno, ed è giusto accantonarlo e spedirlo al mittente


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi lo stanno crocefiggendo tutti ( me compreso ) ma esattamente che diavolo ha combinato ieri ???
> 
> Sul gol io vedo la classica papera di Metadone De Sciglio .



Ha combinato che ad un certo punto i difensori del Genoa stavano cominciando l'azione in tutta calma senza che lui pressasse, solo dopo parecchi grida della panchina ha fatto due passetti. Poi in due tre occasioni non è rientrato. Poi per una botta era li che si massaggiava invece di rientrare per difendere sull'angolo.

Oggettivamente ieri è entrato mentalmente malissimo. Anche se, sai che novità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi lo stanno crocefiggendo tutti ( me compreso ) ma esattamente che diavolo ha combinato ieri ???
> 
> Sul gol io vedo la classica papera di Metadone De Sciglio .



Erano cinque minuti che tutta la panchina gli urlava dietro. Evidentemente ci sono anche cose che non sappiamo, lui per tutta la settimana era convintissimo di essere titolare, essere scavalcato da Menez l'ha vissuta come un'umiliazione e probabilmente è entrato in campo con un po' di premeditazione vendicativa.
E' possibile anche che in settimana abbia combinato qualcosa, visto che Mihajlovic lo ha scalato di una gerarchia all'improvviso. C'era già stata quella frecciatina/battuta di Miha in conferenza stampa.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2016)

Basterà un golletto su punizione o su rigore per far sì che la realtà venga capovolta. Sappiamo che questa società, ormai, basa i propri giudizi su singole vittorie o su un gol.

Io penso che il riscatto sia un pericolo ancora reale.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basterà un golletto su punizione o su rigore per far sì che la realtà venga capovolta. Sappiamo che questa società, ormai, basa i propri giudizi su singole vittorie o su un gol.
> 
> Io penso che il riscatto sia un pericolo ancora reale.



non credo. Su Balotelli sono abbastanza tranquillo. E' un giocatore che non vuole nessuno... noi lo abbiamo venduto per disperazione, manco per far cassa. Impossibile che lo riprendiamo.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2016)

Come dice oggi Serafini per questo ragazzo è anche inutile sprecare parole.

Non lo voglio nemmeno più commentare.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ho una tremenda paura che ce lo riscattino.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Febbraio 2016)

e questo è pure milanista.. non oso immaginare l'impegno se fosse stato interista.


----------



## Aron (17 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ho una tremenda paura che ce lo riscattino.



Oppure rinnovo del prestito.


----------



## folletto (18 Febbraio 2016)

Il fatto che sto qua e Boateng siano tornati a vestire la maglia del Milan è la massima dimostrazione di come è gestita questa società. Nessuna altra società avrebbe ripreso gente a due poco improponibile, ma quando proprietà e dirigenza pensano a buttare fumo negli occhi alla gente e non a lavorare seriamente possono avverarsi anche i peggiori incubi.


----------



## Serginho (18 Febbraio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sto qua e Boateng siano tornati a vestire la maglia del Milan è la massima dimostrazione di come è gestita questa società. Nessuna altra società avrebbe ripreso gente a due poco improponibile, ma quando proprietà e dirigenza pensano a buttare fumo negli occhi alla gente e non a lavorare seriamente possono avverarsi anche i peggiori incubi.



C'è gente su questo forum, convinta che fosse l'unica occasione possibile sul mercato, roba da ridere. E' chiaramente malafede


----------



## 666psycho (18 Febbraio 2016)

strano non vedo più i suoi sostenitori, dove siete??


----------



## 666psycho (21 Febbraio 2016)

lo odio, spero si rompa il crociato...vederlo l'anno prossimo a pascolare sui campi con la maglia del milan e una cosa innaccettabile


----------



## TheZio (21 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli sei talmente indegno che... uuuh che urto....
Peggio di una fusione tra Muntari-Essien-Zaccardo-Constant e Mesbah...
Vattene maledetto!!!


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2016)

Che tu sia maledetto.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Devono riempirgli le pagine social di insulti, come a Cerci invece di applaudirlo quando entra in campo


----------



## kolao95 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Te ne devi andare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2016)

Chi vuole l'allontanamento di Balotelli è evidente che non sia mai stato a Milanello e che non si renda conto di quante siepi ci siano da curare


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> strano non vedo più i suoi sostenitori, dove siete??



Saranno a vedersi il DVD con i due gol alla Germania... ovviamente in loop infinito...


----------



## 666psycho (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Saranno a vedersi il DVD con i due gol alla Germania... ovviamente in loop infinito...



e i video in cui fa ammonire gli avversari...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Che nervi.

Ma con che tecnica gestiva quei palloni da fermo in mezzo a 4 avversari con uno stadio che gli urlava contro? Roba che Bacca si sogna

*********, scimmia, ritardato


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi ha fatto bene, magari giocasse sempre così.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che nervi.
> 
> Ma con che tecnica gestiva quei palloni da fermo in mezzo a 4 avversari con uno stadio che gli urlava contro? Roba che Bacca si sogna
> 
> *********, scimmia, ritardato



quoto, se avesse la grinta di Bacca......


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quoto, se avesse la grinta di Bacca......



....e l'intelligenza tattica...e l'ambizione...e l'orgoglio personale...e la serietà...e l'impegno...debbo continuare?!


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> ....e l'intelligenza tattica...e l'ambizione...e l'orgoglio personale...e la serietà...e l'impegno...debbo continuare?!



secondo me l'intelligenza tattica ce l'ha, solo che è svogliato. Orgoglio, serietà impegno sono d'accordo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Come ha detto mio padre ... Se Balotelli avesse la testa di Bacca sarebbe tra i 5 giocatori più forti del mondo ... Paradossalmente ha il triplo della tecnica del Colombiano ma comandato da una testa da minorato .


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che nervi.
> 
> Ma con che tecnica gestiva quei palloni da fermo in mezzo a 4 avversari con uno stadio che gli urlava contro? Roba che Bacca si sogna
> 
> *********, scimmia, ritardato



Vero. Talento buttato al gabinetto a causa di grave mancanza di materia grigia.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma questa sera sbaglio o quando è entrato ha iniziato a fare pressing anche più di quanto abbia fatto Bacca? Magari avesse questo atteggiamento sempre.


----------



## LukeLike (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non so se abbia fatto pressing, ma per una volta ha fatto bene quello che doveva fare, cioè vincere i duelli fisici, proteggere palla e far scorrere il tempo. Da questo punto di vista, non dico che è una garanzia, ma se ci si mette qualcosina di buono ci esce pure da lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2016)

Senza Niang forse per davero è arrivata l'ultima occasione a questi livelli per Mario.. ora o mai più.


----------



## Serginho (1 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Senza Niang forse per davero è arrivata l'ultima occasione a questi livelli per Mario.. ora o mai più.



Ma per favore


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma per favore



Luiz Adriano un mistero e con Menez lontanissimo atleticamente resta solo lui.


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ha detto mio padre ... Se Balotelli avesse la testa di Bacca sarebbe tra i 5 giocatori più forti del mondo ... Paradossalmente ha il triplo della tecnica del Colombiano ma comandato da una testa da minorato .



Parte della tecnica è l'istinto del goal o comunque la freddezza sotto porta, sotto questo aspetto Bacca è 4-5 volte più forte di Balotelli e non c'entra solo la testa.

Per me la tecnica di Balotelli è stata sopravvalutata, non è solo una questione di testa, semplicemente non è un fuoriclasse, se avesse la testa magari può rientrare nei primi 50 al mondo ma i primi 5-10 al mondo sono tutta un'altra cosa proprio a livello di tecnica.

Io per esempio non sono sicuro che Ronaldinho abbia una testa molto meglio di Balotelli (a parte che sembra molto più simpatico) ma non è mai stato un professionista, mai allenato seriamente ecc. comunque a livello di tecnica faceva quello che voleva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Senza Niang forse per davero è arrivata l'ultima occasione a questi livelli per Mario.. ora o mai più.



Lo scandalo è che gli sia diata l'opportunità per un'ultima occasione. Di fortuna e credito ne ha già avuta abbastanza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2016)

L'ennesima ultima spiaggia di una disgustosa persona che ha ricavato dal nulla una valanga di soldi


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Marzo 2016)

la sua "fortuna" è avere un certo raiola...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2016)

Qui dentro c'è gente che ancora crede in questo..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Qui dentro c'è gente che ancora crede in questo..



assurdo


----------



## Serginho (1 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano un mistero e con Menez lontanissimo atleticamente resta solo lui.



E questo cosa c'entra col fatto che abbia possibilità di far bene? E' un inutile e da inutile giocherà, farà sempre prestazioni aberranti, non c'è bisogno di nessuna ultima occasione, si sa già. E comunque preferisco Menez pure con una gamba sola


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2016)

Quando lo vedo in campo, sembra che ci stia facendo un favore a giocare


----------



## 666psycho (1 Marzo 2016)

ma dove cavolo sono tutti quelli pro Balotelli?? dove??


----------



## 666psycho (1 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E questo cosa c'entra col fatto che abbia possibilità di far bene? E' un inutile e da inutile giocherà, farà sempre prestazioni aberranti, non c'è bisogno di nessuna ultima occasione, si sa già. E comunque preferisco Menez pure con una gamba sola



odio menez, ma lo preferisco 100 volte a sbalotello..


----------



## Butcher (1 Marzo 2016)

ti schifo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Marzo 2016)

Balotelli una sola parola.
Irrecuperabile.. 

Anche x sinisa che fino ad ora ha rinsavito pure i nostri cadaveri


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2016)

All'Alessandria non giocherebbe in quanto Bocalon e Fischnaller sono di un'altra categoria


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

E' inutile oramai dire le stesse cose su questo ragazzo, aldilà della poca voglia e poca grinta che ci mette è proprio sconnesso dalla squadra e dai concetti di gioco di squadra.


----------



## massvi (2 Marzo 2016)

Ha i soliti atteggiamenti. Non cambia mai 
Ci vuole l'esorcista.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma dove cavolo sono tutti quelli pro Balotelli?? dove??


Non capisco questo commento, sinceramente.
Io ero a favore del suo arrivo quest'estate, in prestito avremmo avuto tutto il tempo per valutarlo. Due anni fa era stato importantissimo per il Milan, pur con tutti i suoi i limiti.
Nelle prime partite giocate ha fatto bene: era l'unico attaccante a tenere palla e subire falli, si muoveva, provava a creare qualcosa nel nulla del Milan di inizio stagione.
Da quando è rientrato ha un atteggiamento pessimo. Inizialmente poteva essere colpa dei mesi di inattività e della pessima forma fisica, ma ora è proprio brutto il suo modo di stare in campo.

Quindi esattamente uno come me che era pro Balotelli che dovrebbe fare? Vergognarsi?


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2016)

Però il suo fan club dovrebbe dare spiegazioni e fare coming out adesso


----------



## 666psycho (2 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo commento, sinceramente.
> Io ero a favore del suo arrivo quest'estate, in prestito avremmo avuto tutto il tempo per valutarlo. Due anni fa era stato importantissimo per il Milan, pur con tutti i suoi i limiti.
> Nelle prime partite giocate ha fatto bene: era l'unico attaccante a tenere palla e subire falli, si muoveva, provava a creare qualcosa nel nulla del Milan di inizio stagione.
> Da quando è rientrato ha un atteggiamento pessimo. Inizialmente poteva essere colpa dei mesi di inattività e della pessima forma fisica, ma ora è proprio brutto il suo modo di stare in campo.
> ...




in pratica si  , perché era già scritto che sarebbe andata finire così.. sono 3 anni che è finito... e trovo assurdo che ci sia ancora gente a crederci e a volerlo difendere... Balotelli non è un giocatore di calcio. E questo partite "buone" io non l'ho viste...


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo commento, sinceramente.
> Io ero a favore del suo arrivo quest'estate, in prestito avremmo avuto tutto il tempo per valutarlo. Due anni fa era stato importantissimo per il Milan, pur con tutti i suoi i limiti.
> Nelle prime partite giocate ha fatto bene: era l'unico attaccante a tenere palla e subire falli, si muoveva, provava a creare qualcosa nel nulla del Milan di inizio stagione.
> Da quando è rientrato ha un atteggiamento pessimo. Inizialmente poteva essere colpa dei mesi di inattività e della pessima forma fisica, ma ora è proprio brutto il suo modo di stare in campo.
> ...



Io credo che ad inizio stagione quando la squadra giocava a caso uscissero le sue qualità da solista, ora che la squadra ha dei concetti di gruppo lui è veramente un pesce fuor d'acqua. 

E' sempre stato il suo più grande limite, essere completamente sconnesso dai compagni, dal gioco di squadra. Gli mancano proprio tempi, concetti e sopratutto atteggiamenti. In questo momento chi va in campo sa cosa fare, come muoversi. Lui no. Lui lo vedi perso.

Io me lo spiego cosi. Oggi Balotelli con il Milan non c'entra nulla.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che ad inizio stagione quando la squadra giocava a caso uscissero le sue qualità da solista, ora che la squadra ha dei concetti di gruppo lui è veramente un pesce fuor d'acqua.
> 
> E' sempre stato il suo più grande limite, essere completamente sconnesso dai compagni, dal gioco di squadra. Gli mancano proprio tempi, concetti e sopratutto atteggiamenti. In questo momento chi va in campo sa cosa fare, come muoversi. Lui no. Lui lo vedi perso.
> 
> Io me lo spiego cosi. Oggi Balotelli con *il calcio *non c'entra nulla.




fixed


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Però il suo fan club dovrebbe dare spiegazioni e fare coming out adesso


Io amerò per sempre il Balotelli dei primi anni di carriera. Un animale pazzo, una bestia. Un selvaggio. Lo adoro.
E ho sempre la tessera numero uno del fan club


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che ad inizio stagione quando la squadra giocava a caso uscissero le sue qualità da solista, ora che la squadra ha dei concetti di gruppo lui è veramente un pesce fuor d'acqua.
> 
> E' sempre stato il suo più grande limite, essere completamente sconnesso dai compagni, dal gioco di squadra. Gli mancano proprio tempi, concetti e sopratutto atteggiamenti. In questo momento chi va in campo sa cosa fare, come muoversi. Lui no. Lui lo vedi perso.
> 
> Io me lo spiego cosi. Oggi Balotelli con il Milan non c'entra nulla.


Sì. Ha mancato questo step di crescita, si pensava fosse un problema di concentrazione, di voglia, invece probabilmente è un limite ben più grande. E anzi, da quando prova a fare il "bravo ragazzo" ha perso quel qualcosa in più che in un modo o nell'altro lo faceva essere decisivo.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2016)

totalmente avulso dalla squadra,irrecuperabile ormai


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2016)

Una volta, intervistato da Sky aveva detto che Marocchi non capisce niente di Calcio. Mi aspetto un manuale su come si deve giocare a Calcio, firmato Balotelli.


----------



## Serginho (2 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che ad inizio stagione quando la squadra giocava a caso uscissero le sue qualità da solista, ora che la squadra ha dei concetti di gruppo lui è veramente un pesce fuor d'acqua.
> 
> E' sempre stato il suo più grande limite, essere completamente sconnesso dai compagni, dal gioco di squadra. Gli mancano proprio tempi, concetti e sopratutto atteggiamenti. In questo momento chi va in campo sa cosa fare, come muoversi. Lui no. Lui lo vedi perso.
> 
> Io me lo spiego cosi. Oggi Balotelli con il Milan non c'entra nulla.



Più che col Milan, col calcio di oggi non c'entra nulla. Tutto ciò che dici è verissimo, difatti uno con le sue caratteristiche (zero gioco di squadra, palla solo sui piedi, ritmo lento) sembra più un giocatore di 30 anni fa


----------



## 666psycho (2 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io amerò per sempre il Balotelli dei primi anni di carriera. Un animale pazzo, una bestia. Un selvaggio. Lo adoro.
> E ho sempre la tessera numero uno del fan club


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Più che col Milan, col calcio di oggi non c'entra nulla. Tutto ciò che dici è verissimo, difatti uno con le sue caratteristiche (zero gioco di squadra, palla solo sui piedi, ritmo lento) sembra più un giocatore di 30 anni fa



Ma non è che trent'anni fa non ci fosse il gioco di squadra, si sarebbe trovato a disagio pure allora.

Lui adesso come trent'anni fa sta bene in una medio piccola dove in dieci corrono per lui che sta li davanti a fare il fenomeno. 

Se vuole rimanere in Europa deve accettare il fatto che Sampdoria, Genoa, Palermo sono un chiaro esempio di quale dev'essere la sua realtà. Li sono convinto possa ancora dire la sua.

Ma si sa, non ha ne umiltà ne voglia di prendere ben oltre la metà di quanto prenda ora.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Marzo 2016)

Speriamo che con questo gol si svegli definitivamente.


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Marzo 2016)

Qui si parla che la sua realtà sarebbero squadre provinciali o minori. Ma in quelle squadre non lo fanno nemmeno allenare.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che con questo gol si svegli definitivamente.



certo.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Oggi la sua ultima gran chance al Milan..

No mente Mario no mente


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi la sua ultima gran chance al Milan..
> 
> No mente Mario no mente




di chance ne ha avute fin troppe...


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi la sua ultima gran chance al Milan..
> 
> No mente Mario no mente


Ma ancora avete pazienza di dare chance a quel essere immondo. Non o parole cosa siamo diventati un essere del genere in un vero milan come quello che era nemmeno come giardiniere lo facevano entrare a Milanello ora invece sento pseudo tifosi dire e ma tecnicamente e forte deve solo crescere di testa. Vi volete mettere in testa che Balotelli e solo un buffone da circo non sa giocare a calcio e scarso e montato e una schifezza e basta non lo voglio vedere più con la maglia del Milan e difatti oggi lui gioca e io non la guarderò cosa che anche la curva deve fare quando lo vedono in campo devono girarsi e non guardare e uscire dallo stadio altrimenti sta specie di società lo riscatterà cosa che sarà lo nostra tomba. E non venitemi a dire che se non prendono lui tanto non prendono nessuno . E meglio non prendere nessuno è prendere qualsiasi dalle giovanili o addirittura qualcuno dai dilettanti ci sono migliaia di giocatori in promozione o eccellenza che danno le piste a quel essere di Balotelli sia fisicamente che tecnicamente sia caratterialmente. Scusatemi per lo sfogo ma io non voglio assolutamente più vederlo con i nostri colori io che sono un vecchio abbonato del secondo arancio dal 2000 al 2005 e abito a quasi 400 km da Milano non avrei mai pensato che saremmo finiti così in basso!


----------



## koti (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi la sua ultima gran chance al Milan..
> 
> No mente Mario no mente


Ma quale ultima chance. Farà la solita prestazione vomitevole di sempre e continuerà a giocare, come è sempre stato. Anche perchè non abbiamo alternative.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi la sua ultima gran chance al Milan..
> 
> No mente Mario no mente



La cosa triste è che se farà schifo anche oggi (e sono sicuro che farà schifo) non sarà comunque l'ultima chance... Glie ne daranno altre, ovviamente a danno della squadra, sperando che prima o poi tiri un rigore o azzecchi una punizione od un tap in a 2 metri dalla porta, così da avere la scusa per riscattarlo...

I vari giustificazionisti, comunque, sono già pronti: eh, ma è al 50%... eh, ma è fuori condizione.... eh, ma non glie la passano bene... eh ma, i due gol alla Germania... eh, è un campione ma non ha la testa... eh, ma lui è del segno del Leone mentre fino al 20 marzo siamo nel mese dei Pesci...

Poi spero che faccia tre gol e ci faccia vincere, ma a fine stagione va imballato e rispedito in inghilterra con tanto di auguri al liverpool...


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma quale ultima chance. Farà la solita prestazione vomitevole di sempre e continuerà a giocare, come è sempre stato. Anche perchè non abbiamo alternative.



Ne abbiamo di alternative qualsiasi giocatore di promozione e meglio di Balotelli basta dove si può scrivere alla nostra pseudo società che non lo voglio più vedere con la maglia del Milan basta Balotelli basta boateng vi prego mandateli via vi supplico


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi la sua ultima gran chance al Milan..
> 
> No mente Mario no mente



Non lo farei più giocare nemmeno facesse 8 gol oggi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2016)

Fango


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Ogni volta e' sempre l'ultima chance per Balotelli e poi alla fine continua ad avere ripetute occasioni. Vediamo oggi che combina


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2016)

Orami è come sparare sulla croce rossa.

Ma penso che verrà schierato titolare fino quando non troverà un golletto, magari su punizione o su rigore, che possa giustificare il riscatto.


----------



## Butcher (6 Marzo 2016)

Iaquinta valeva 20 Balotelli.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Marzo 2016)

Mi raccomando, vai di nuovo a piangere perche ti fanno stare in panchina.

Se a giugno hanno il coraggio di riscattarlo, Galliani e Berlusconi sono da prendere a mazzate.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Solo una squadra come il Milan poteva riprendere questo fenomeno mediatico


----------



## smallball (6 Marzo 2016)

ennesima prestazione imbarazzante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Marzo 2016)

L'eccezionale Balotelli col sorrisetto in panchina dopo il 2-0


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2016)

va riscattato, mi raccomando


----------



## ucraino (6 Marzo 2016)

Dai la prossima settimana avrà un altra chance mi raccomando continuate a sperare che questo essere sia qualcosa che si avvicina a un giocatore di biglie


----------



## kolao95 (6 Marzo 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Iaquinta anche rotto valeva 100 Balotelli.



fixed.


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2016)

Fuori dal Milan subito

FUORI


----------



## massvi (6 Marzo 2016)

Se non segna su punizione non fa niente, non gioca per la squadra. A vederlo sembra che ti fa un favore. Due movimenti, qualche passaggio interessante, uno scatto: niente di tutto questo. Non gli interessa.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Marzo 2016)

Il coro finale Balotelli uomo di m..... sara' la colonna sonora del mio smartphone


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2016)

Spero solo che se ne vada a fine campionato.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Marzo 2016)

Fuori dal Milan.
Indegno del calcio


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Marzo 2016)

lo vogliamo chiudere sto topic, almeno per rispetto di noi stessi


----------



## Hammer (6 Marzo 2016)

Mi ricordo quando, non ancora in declino, si diceva che per via della media realizzativa e per via della giovanissima età avrebbe battuto Riva nella classifica dei marcatori di tutti i tempi in nazionale. Balotelli vantava già 10 gol a 22 anni, sarebbe stato quasi impossibile non superare Riva.

E invece dove siamo finiti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2016)

Perisci


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2016)

Chi mi fa pena è il mister che è obbligato a schierare gente come lui che andrebbe presa a schiaffi.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Credo oggi sia finita la storia tra Mario e il Milan, la prossima dovreve giocare titolare Luiz o Menez.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi mi fa pena è il mister che è obbligato a schierare gente come lui che andrebbe presa a schiaffi.



Non è obbligato. C'è la primavera


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non è obbligato. C'è la primavera



Pur di far giocare questo qua farebbero sparire pure i pulcini.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non è obbligato. C'è la primavera



non penso che Galliani e Berlusconi lo lascerebbero fare..


----------



## Dany20 (6 Marzo 2016)

È semplicemente vergognoso. Cosa fa in campo?


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non è obbligato. C'è la primavera



...le alternative tattiche...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non penso che Galliani e Berlusconi lo lascerebbero fare..



l'hanno fatto fare con Diego Lopez
Merkel in passato ha panchinato Seedorf

Balotelli non è un nostro giocatore. E' in prestito.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'hanno fatto fare con Diego Lopez
> Merkel in passato ha panchinato Seedorf
> *
> Balotelli non è un nostro giocatore.* E' in prestito.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>


vedrai


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vedrai



Spero di sbagliarmi obv.

Però sappiamo che per il Presidente Balotelli se mette la testa a posto è il secondo centravanti più forte in circolazione al momento dopo Van Basten.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Marzo 2016)

..............


----------



## davoreb (7 Marzo 2016)

La cosa brutta è che ieri ci ha pure provato i primi 20 minuti ma secondo me è in una condizione fisica imbarazzante, questo è da quando ha 18 anni che non corre più in campo.


----------



## ucraino (7 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> La cosa brutta è che ieri ci ha pure provato i primi 20 minuti ma secondo me è in una condizione fisica imbarazzante, questo è da quando ha 18 anni che non corre più in campo.



E allora cosa è una scusante. Lasciamolo perdere una volta per tutte che vada a fare l isola dei famosi


----------



## davoreb (7 Marzo 2016)

ucraino ha scritto:


> E allora cosa è una scusante. Lasciamolo perdere una volta per tutte che vada a fare l isola dei famosi



La intendevo come aggravante.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2016)

In estate farebbe bene a considerare l'idea di andare in MLS. Li è il suo posto.


----------



## massvi (7 Marzo 2016)

Per come la vedo io: Balotelli e' l'immagine di un calcio che non andrebbe mai mostrato, un calciatore che non esulta quando segna (quando segna?  ), che con gesti plateali manda sempre a quel paese i compagni, che non e' mai stato utile a nessuno schema, che gioca appunto per i fatti suoi, fa spesso falli stupidi e finisce anche a protestare con l'arbitro, non ha colori: andato male via dal Miln, dall'Inter, dal Liverpool e dal City... potrei continuare, in una parola: l'anticalcio.
Leggo di MLS in futuro, quello e' uncalcio che cresce con l'entusiasmo, Balotelli non c'entra nulla. Al massimo la Cina o gli Emirati.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2016)




----------



## massvi (8 Marzo 2016)

E' molto carino. V di vittoria, giustamente abbiamo vinto.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Marzo 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> E' molto carino. V di vittoria, giustamente abbiamo vinto.



"Mihajlovic si é dimesso e io sarò riscattato x sostituire Bacca come titolare.... Vittoria" credo sia questo il senso


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Quando mi sarebbe piaciuto vederti nel Milan di Baresi anche per 1 giorno di allenamento,sono sicuro che avresti smesso subito con il calcio.


----------



## Didaco (8 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Fondamentale la lettura dei commenti. MB459 è la prova del sabotaggio in atto.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2016)




----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



I fan lo adorano, soprattutto l'ultimo commento.
Il 98% delle persone che lo seguono/commentano sono sicuramente analfabeti.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile i danni che ha fatto il suo rientro. Non solo sul campo, ma soprattutto fuori.
E siamo solo all'inizio, dato che verrà riscattato e gli faranno un bel contrattone pluriennale...


----------



## massvi (8 Marzo 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "Mihajlovic si é dimesso e io sarò riscattato x sostituire Bacca come titolare.... Vittoria" credo sia questo il senso


Speriamo di no. 
Faccio fatica a comprendere questo amore del presidente nei suoi confronti quando qualche anno fa era solo una mela marcia. Forse Raiola ha promesso qualcosa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Quindi oltre che scarso forte, porta pure sfiga.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quindi oltre che scarso forte, porta pure *sfiga*.



Si chiama scarsezza.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si chiama scarsezza.



E' qualcosa di piu del solo essere cesso, questo fa danni peggio della peste


----------



## Didaco (8 Marzo 2016)

Dovrebbe ritirarsi.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quindi oltre che scarso forte, porta pure sfiga.



l'attaccante più decisivo in negativo della storia recente del calcio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2016)

Supermario garantisce una vittoria ogni tre partite...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Supermario garantisce una vittoria ogni tre partite...



Hahahah... in effetti il Presidente potrebbe leggerla così... le altre due partite invece è colpa dell'allenatore di turno...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2016)

Sembra che Balotelli abbia sprecato le ultime chance concesse da Miha. Fosse davvero la volta buona che non lo vediamo piu' in campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Marzo 2016)

Via , non lo voglio più vedere ..


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2016)

Da noi ha fatto bene per qualche mese nel 2013 ma poi la sua naturale involuzione lo ha reso un elemento dannoso. Avevamo fatto un colpaccio con la cessione al Liverpool ma il nano e cravatta gialla con la loro non società senza programmi e schiava dei procuratori sono riusciti nel "miracolo", al negativo ovviamente. Balotelli è un problema? Il nostro problema ha un solo nome (anzi 2)


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2016)

Sarà Okaka il dopo-Balotelli?


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2016)

Resto della mia idea: continuano a farlo entrare con la speranza che segni un gol che possa giustificare il riscatto.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Marzo 2016)

.
[MENTION=2281]Milan7champions[/MENTION] lascia perdere queste considerazioni.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Marzo 2016)

Visto che sono stato censurato dico Balotelli mi fai schifo, questo lasciatemelo passare


----------



## hiei87 (20 Marzo 2016)

Ripeto quanto detto nel topic sulla partita. A parte le volte in cui eravamo già in vantaggio, non ricordo una sola occasione in cui, dopo il suo ingresso, abbiamo vinto o recuperato la partita.
Chissà come ci divertiremo l'anno prossimo ad averlo titolare...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2016)

Inesistente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2016)

Ma perché non è mai in area di rigore ?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perché non è mai in area di rigore ?



Ma perchè non è mai a casa ?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (20 Marzo 2016)

Continuando a metterlo in campo non facciamo altro che perdere dignità e storia, oltre che farci ridere dietro com'è giusto che sia...da qui si vede proprio che il Milan è una società definitivamente allo sbando...che vergogna!


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2016)

Il prossimo anno solamente un pazzo come Ferrero lo può prendere.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2016)

Mi chiedo perché in estate abbia rifiutato la proposta di Amelia, che gli chiedeva di andare a giocare nella Lupa Roma. Anzi, riflettendoci, in Lega Pro puoi avere tutta la tecnica che vuoi, ma se non corri e non contrasti non vai da nessuna parte, per cui anche lì farebbe fatica.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Marzo 2016)

L'ecciuezziounaleee è tornato!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (9 Aprile 2016)

Sei lo specchio del degrado della societa'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Tecnicamente ha segnato quindi è da riscattare


----------



## hiei87 (9 Aprile 2016)

Neanche a porta vuota. E il bello è che, se non fosse andato sul pallone con la mano, probabilmente l'avrebbe buttata dentro Barzagli. 
La sconfitta è in gran parte colpa sua, ma tocca sentirci dire che ha corso e ha fatto pressing, quindi è maturato ed è giusto puntare su di lui...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2016)

Non contento di averla tirata in bocca a Buffon da 2 metri poi la butta dentro di mano

Riscatto meritato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Aprile 2016)

Quanto godo quando viene divorato dai feroci fischi delle tribune. Unica gioia casalinga


----------



## Marco23 (9 Aprile 2016)

6


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2016)

A sentire la telecronaca di Caressa e Bergomi (e non solo), partita da pallone d'oro.
E sul gol mangiato a porta vuota nessun commento, solamente una parata fantasmagorica di Buffon


----------



## Aragorn (9 Aprile 2016)

Chissà a che livelli di ridicolaggine dovranno abbassarsi per tentare di giustificare il suo riscatto, mi aspetto anche robe del tipo:

- Il fatto che Mario questa sera abbia segnato è la prova che avevamo visto giusto, siamo veramente felici per lui
- Guardi Galliani che stasera ha segnato Mario Mandzukic, il giocatore juventino ..
- Sono spiacente signori ma non ho nessuna intenzione di cadere nelle vostre subdole provocazioni
- Ma dr. Galliani che dice ??
- Arrivederci
- ...


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Aprile 2016)

Ha semplicemente dimostrato che, se si impegna, è dieci spanne sopra al bidone colombiano...


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ha semplicemente dimostrato che, se si impegna, è dieci spanne sopra al bidone colombiano...


Oltre il calcio di punizione ha sbagliato tutto, si e' mangiato un goal a 30 centimetri dalla porta, ha tirato di sinistro invece di passare la palla a Bonaventura solo davanti al portiere e non ha azzeccato un solo passaggio. Il colombiano ha giocato male ieri, ma nella sua breve carriera ha segnato e vinto cose che Pippotelli non fara' mai.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A sentire la telecronaca di Caressa e Bergomi (e non solo), partita da pallone d'oro.
> E sul gol mangiato a porta vuota nessun commento, solamente una parata fantasmagorica di Buffon


Oltre il goal mangiato, e' altrettanto grave il tiro di sinistro con Bonaventura lanciato solo davanti a Buffon, una capra


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Oltre il calcio di punizione ha sbagliato tutto, si e' mangiato un goal a 30 centimetri dalla porta, ha tirato di sinistro invece di passare la palla a Bonaventura solo davanti al portiere e non ha azzeccato un solo passaggio. Il colombiano ha giocato male ieri, ma nella sua breve carriera ha segnato e vinto cose che Pippotelli non fara' mai.



Palmares balotelli: 4 campionati (italia e inghiterra), due supercoppe nazionali, due coppe nazionali, una Champions
Palmares bacca: 2 europa league

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Aprile 2016)

Il gol sbagliato è davvero un miracolo di Buffon. 

Dire che ieri abbia fatto schifo vuol dire aver visto un'altra partita.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Palmares balotelli: 4 campionati (italia e inghiterra), due supercoppe nazionali, due coppe nazionali, una Champions
> Palmares bacca: 2 europa league
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Quante di queste e' stato protagonista? Te lo dico io, in nessuna


----------



## Butcher (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Palmares balotelli: 4 campionati (italia e inghiterra), due supercoppe nazionali, due coppe nazionali, una Champions
> Palmares bacca: 2 europa league
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?



Dai trollone, vai a casa.


----------



## danjr (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ha semplicemente dimostrato che, se si impegna, è dieci spanne sopra al bidone colombiano...



Verissimo


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2016)

Palmares di Padoin: 4 scudetti
Palmares di Totti: 1 scudetto.

Padoin è più forte?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Palmares di Padoin: 4 scudetti
> Palmares di Totti: 1 scudetto.
> 
> Padoin è più forte?




 

Fare i confronti tra i palmares dei giocatori è davvero la cosa più insensata del calcio, per dire: Selvaggi è stato campione del mondo, Maldini no; Buffon e Zoff hanno perso valanghe di finali di CL, Tacconi invece la vinse, e l'elenco potrebbe essere davvero lungo. 

Bacca in confronto a Scemotelli ha vinto meno, certo, però quando ha vinto lo ha fatto da protagonista.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Aprile 2016)

Che cesso che e'...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Aprile 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> *Il gol sbagliato è davvero un miracolo di Buffon. *
> 
> Dire che ieri abbia fatto schifo vuol dire aver visto un'altra partita.




oddio, gliela quasi tirato quasi addosso!


----------



## wfiesso (10 Aprile 2016)

Il peggior uomo mai transitato a milanello, cassano al confronto è un signore... Via sto cesso immondo


----------



## wfiesso (10 Aprile 2016)

U


Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Palmares balotelli: 4 campionati (italia e inghiterra), due supercoppe nazionali, due coppe nazionali, una Champions
> Palmares bacca: 2 europa league
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?



Ma piantala con sta morale del piffero, abbiamo capito bacca non ti piace, ma se credi davvero nel cesso 45 allorasei illuso e ridicolo


----------



## LukeLike (10 Aprile 2016)

C'è ancora gente che difende questo ballerino. La tifoseria rossonera è marcia, marcissima.


----------



## davoreb (10 Aprile 2016)

ieri buona partita ma si è mangiato un goal comunque non lo confermerei neanche se l'alternativa è far rientrare Matri.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Ieri sera meglio del solito. Ma ribadisco il mio pensiero, il ragazzo è completamente sconnesso da concetti di squadra.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2016)

Invece di aver fatto una partita da 4 come al solito, ne ha fatta una da 5,5.
Sempre insufficiente è.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Palmares balotelli: 4 campionati (italia e inghiterra), due supercoppe nazionali, due coppe nazionali, una Champions
> Palmares bacca: 2 europa league
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Ah quindi Cessotelli è meglio di Bacca?  Madò, mi fate troppo ridere voi haters  Va bene denigrare Bacca, non ti piace, amen ma addirittura preferirgli Ritardotelli...


----------



## vota DC (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ha semplicemente dimostrato che, se si impegna, è dieci spanne sopra al bidone colombiano...



È più utile del colombiano con monto regista, ma quando la squadra ingrana non fa nulla e non migliora nemmeno con verratti e messi, è impossibile da miracolare, livelli inferiori di Matri, come solista quando è in giornata è superiore.


----------



## Kaladin85 (10 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah quindi Cessotelli è meglio di Bacca?  Madò, mi fate troppo ridere voi haters  Va bene denigrare Bacca, non ti piace, amen ma addirittura preferirgli Ritardotelli...




Se uno scrive che bacca in carriera ha vinto più di balotelli, scrive una stupidaggine assurda, ed io ho semplicemente smentito questo fatto citando il palmares di entrambi.
Ed è un fatto insindacabile.
Così come è insindacabile che balotelli, tecnicamente, è nettamente superiore a bacca, solo che non lo dimostra quasi mai perchè gioca scazzato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Se uno scrive che bacca in carriera ha vinto più di balotelli, scrive una stupidaggine assurda, ed io ho semplicemente smentito questo fatto citando il palmares di entrambi.
> Ed è un fatto insindacabile.
> Così come è insindacabile che balotelli, tecnicamente, è nettamente superiore a bacca, solo che non lo dimostra quasi mai perchè gioca scazzato.


*Tecnicamente* è vero che Bacca è nella media, cioè non eccelle particolarmente, però Cessotelli non lo supera di certo. Cessotelli ha solo il tiro potente, poi questa proprietà di palleggio, questa tecnica non l'ho mai vista. Ammettiamo pure, però, che Balofeci sia più tecnico del colombiano: Balotelli è 5,5 e Bacca è 5, non di più, quindi anche Ritardotelli resta sempre sotto la sufficienza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fare i confronti tra i palmares dei giocatori è davvero la cosa più insensata del calcio, per dire: Selvaggi è stato campione del mondo, Maldini no; Buffon e Zoff hanno perso valanghe di finali di CL, Tacconi invece la vinse, e l'elenco potrebbe essere davvero lungo.
> 
> Bacca in confronto a Scemotelli ha vinto meno, certo, però quando ha vinto lo ha fatto da protagonista.



Esatto, il palmares è un argomento di difesa debolissimo (eufemismo) per giustificare ancora il confronto tra Balotelli e altra gente. Mario è semplicemente un ex giocatore di calcio, e ogni altro discorso sul suo conto è inutile.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, il palmares è un argomento di difesa debolissimo (eufemismo) per giustificare ancora il confronto tra Balotelli e altra gente. Mario è semplicemente un ex giocatore di calcio, e ogni altro discorso sul suo conto è inutile.


Ma il confronto di palmares era stato tirato in ballo da altri


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Aprile 2016)

Il palmares ha un ruolo importante quando si dimostra se si e' stati decisivi o meno a vincerli, Bacca ha vinto 2 europa league da assoluto protagonista,cosa che non si puo' dire dei trofei vinti dal fenomeno mediatico


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Che cesso che e'...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Oltre il goal mangiato, e' altrettanto grave il tiro di sinistro con Bonaventura lanciato solo davanti a Buffon, una capra



boh la ci stava il tiro se gli scendeva leggermente il pallone era gol..la non lo critico invece per me i primi 20 minuti era un cadavere in campo ma vedo che non lo dice nessuno poi dopo quella punizione calciata bene si è un po sbloccato, ma ha fatto una partita normalissima, non capisco questa esaltazione da parte dei media


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boh la ci stava il tiro se gli scendeva leggermente il pallone era gol..la non lo critico invece per me i primi 20 minuti era un cadavere in campo ma vedo che non lo dice nessuno poi dopo quella punizione calciata bene si è un po sbloccato, ma ha fatto una partita normalissima, non capisco questa esaltazione da parte dei media



I media sono comandati da mafioso in cravatta gialla che vuole riscattarlo per prendere la mazzetta in nero da Raiola


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> I media sono comandati da mafioso in cravatta gialla che vuole riscattarlo per prendere la mazzetta in nero da Raiola



ovvio ma ieri guardavo la domenica sportiva, c'era zazzaroni che diceva non ha senso portarlo dopo una partita giocata neanche benissimo in nazionale e orrico gli rispondeva: "Se non convochi balotelli allora non vuoi vincere"...cioè io devo pensare che galliani paga corrado orrico per dire ste cose o semplicemente abbiamo gente che commenta le partite senza capire nulla di calcio..


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2016)

tira le pallonate sul drone....incommentabile


----------



## wildfrank (15 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ovvio ma ieri guardavo la domenica sportiva, c'era zazzaroni che diceva non ha senso portarlo dopo una partita giocata neanche benissimo in nazionale e orrico gli rispondeva: "Se non convochi balotelli allora non vuoi vincere"...cioè io devo pensare che galliani paga corrado orrico per dire ste cose o semplicemente abbiamo gente che commenta le partite senza capire nulla di calcio..




Orrico...mica pizzi e fichi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Spero arrivino i cinesi e lo facciano diventare cibo per cani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Spero arrivino i cinesi e lo facciano diventare cibo per cani.



Di solito in cina funziona al contrario


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di solito in cina funziona al contrario


Per mangiarli dovranno pur nutrirli i cani


----------



## wfiesso (15 Aprile 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> tira le pallonate sul drone....incommentabile



"Eh ma è cambiato, èmolto piu maturo adesso"


----------



## kolao95 (17 Aprile 2016)

Buona prestazione. Ha corso molto, si è guadagnato diversi falli. Giocasse sempre così..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Aprile 2016)

Attaccante che non segna, non verticalizza, non va in profondità, subisce falli o presunti tali per battere punizioni sperando di beccare quella buona


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Attaccante che non segna, non verticalizza, non va in profondità, subisce falli o presunti tali per battere punizioni sperando di beccare quella buona



E in tutto questo riesce ad ottenere comunque elogi.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2016)

Per me oggi ha giocato bene. Magari fosse sempre così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2016)

Clamoroso come venga esaltato e glorificato per partite normalissime, come ogni professionista dovrebbe sempre fare.

La normalità per lui si trasforma in eccezionalità.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Aprile 2016)

Avrebbe giocato bene per essersi intestardito nel cercare falli anche quando poteva verticalizzare e dare il via a contropiedi pericolosi? Siamo conciati a cocci.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Aprile 2016)

Io un altro anno con questo incapace in squadra non lo sopporterei... Ma a che serve? A cascare per terra ad ogni soffio di vento?


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2016)

Sono preoccupato. Lui ci sta oggettivamente mettendo qualcosa in più (che comunque sarebbe visto come ordinaria amministrazione per un giocatore qualsiasi) ed i media lo stanno incensando costantemente.
Ce lo becchiamo in quel posto,temo....


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2016)

Stasera come contro la Juventus ha giocato una partita se non altro per l'atteggiamento giusta, ma resta il fatto che è un calciatore completamente scollegato dagli altri dieci in campo. 

Il vero problema è che nelle ultime partite se continua cosi verrà confermato.


----------



## bonvo74 (17 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stasera come contro la Juventus ha giocato una partita se non altro per l'atteggiamento giusta, ma resta il fatto che è un calciatore completamente scollegato dagli altri dieci in campo.
> 
> Il vero problema è che nelle ultime partite se continua cosi verrà confermato.



Boh, orami questo non viene più giudicato come giocatore, basta che si comporti bene fuori dal campo e tutto va bene.
Stasera altra prestazione decente, come contro la juve, niente niente niente di più.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Aprile 2016)

Ha corso per tutta la partita. È già qualcosa.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ha corso per tutta la partita. È già qualcosa.



Corso.... adesso non esageriamo... lui non corre, lui zampetta qui e li...ma da sempre.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Aprile 2016)

Balotelli rimarrà sempre un grande rimpianto, perché se ne dica ma lui ha un potenziale importante, peccato che rimarrà eternamente inespresso, io con lui ho perso le speranze quest'anno. Ci ho sempre creduto ma ora è troppo tempo che si aspetta, compirà 26 anni nel 2016, dovrebbe essere affermato da tempo.


----------



## Marilson (21 Aprile 2016)

lasciando stare il tweet a Totti, dopo che prima ti prende a calci poi lo incensi ma vabbe'. Qualcuno sa spiegarmi perche' Balotelli manda tweet alle 3.23 del mattino?


----------



## prebozzio (21 Aprile 2016)

Ce l'ho contro al Fantacalcio, scommetto che segna


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ce l'ho contro al Fantacalcio, scommetto che segna



Com'è possibile che non hai speso 1479 milioni per accaparrartelo ?


----------



## prebozzio (21 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Com'è possibile che non hai speso 1479 milioni per accaparrartelo ?


Lo facevo solo con Kakà 
Ho preferito Icardi, Morata e Salah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> lasciando stare il tweet a Totti, dopo che prima ti prende a calci poi lo incensi ma vabbe'. Qualcuno sa spiegarmi perche' Balotelli manda tweet alle 3.23 del mattino?



Si allena assiduamente da solo fino alle 3, e poi alle 3.30 va ad aprire il cancello di Milanello, ha le chiavi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2016)

Una cosa buona l'ha fatta in questo primo tempo, farsi ammonire. Almeno domenica ci risparmiamo qualche insulto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Una cosa buona l'ha fatta in questo primo tempo, farsi ammonire. Almeno domenica ci risparmiamo qualche insulto



Miglior notizia degli ultimi due mesi. Anche in chiave "politica mediatica di redenzione"


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2016)

45 minuti per il rinnovo, 1 gol Mario 1 solo goal.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2016)

Ma questo non ha giocato/ha giocato pochissimo ed era diffidato ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> lasciando stare il tweet a Totti, dopo che prima ti prende a calci poi lo incensi ma vabbe'. Qualcuno sa spiegarmi perche' Balotelli manda tweet alle 3.23 del mattino?



La notte prima della partita tra l'altro


----------



## BlackAndRed (21 Aprile 2016)

Io oggi non lo criticherei troppo, il suo l'ha fatto. Giocare con uno come Bacca non è facile


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Aprile 2016)

BlackAndRed ha scritto:


> Io oggi non lo criticherei troppo, il suo l'ha fatto. Giocare con uno come Bacca non è facile


Forse e' il contrario, giocare con un fenomeno mediatico e' impossibile.Ancora ci sono tifosi di Balotelli, veramente incredibile


----------



## LukeLike (21 Aprile 2016)

C'è ancora gente che lo difende...ma noi ce la meritiamo 'sta situazione, e sempre peggio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Una cosa buona l'ha fatta in questo primo tempo, farsi ammonire. Almeno domenica ci risparmiamo qualche insulto



Guarda, arrivati a questo punto (non riesce a segnare o quantomeno fare un tiro in porta contro una squadra di scappati di casa) penso alla dirigenza vada bene che giochi quanto meno possibile ma non per esclusione diretta, in modo tale che il SuperMario "non ha avuto modo di poter esprimersi, ora vuole riscattarsi, crediamo in lui, è cambiato"


----------



## massvi (22 Aprile 2016)

Aspetto un tiro in porta, un passaggio filtrante, un buon movimento. Sul velo di Bacca assente.
Non sa neanche battere le punizioni. Ormai vale meno di Amauri.


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Guarda, arrivati a questo punto (non riesce a segnare o quantomeno fare un tiro in porta contro una squadra di scappati di casa) penso alla dirigenza vada bene che giochi quanto meno possibile ma non per esclusione diretta, in modo tale che il SuperMario "non ha avuto modo di poter esprimersi, ora vuole riscattarsi, crediamo in lui, è cambiato"



Potrebbe esserci la mano del cravatta gialla.
"Mario gioca male, malissimo, così ti riprendiamo a 0 e vendo il Bacca"
"Oghey, però voglio fare l'europeo eh"
"Ma sì, tranquillo, basta che segni su rigore contro una tra Carpi e Verona"
"Huh"
"Non possiamo farti perdere l'europeo, Brocchi sa quello che deve fare, pensa che quando ha saputo di essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan mi fa: posso tornare a casa sul sedile davanti? come procedo? "
"Ah zì, belo ahahe hehe"
"E lì gli ho detto, senti, qui decidiamo noi, tu vai nel bagagliaio proprio come Pippo, fine della storia"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Aprile 2016)

primissima domanda a broccoli della rai : "è suo il merito del miglioramento di Balotelli???"....tv spenta immediatamente..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Aprile 2016)

Oggi veramente poca roba da parte sua.


----------



## andrec21 (22 Aprile 2016)

Innegabile ci stia provando, non capisco l'astio a questo livello. Un po' di fiducia ce l'ho, sempre meglio lui di Menez.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2016)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Innegabile ci stia provando, non capisco l'astio a questo livello. Un po' di fiducia ce l'ho, sempre meglio lui di Menez.



Sisi, ci prova. Ma di che parliamo?! Di rinnovo ad uno cosi?! Su.


----------



## andrec21 (22 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, ci prova. Ma di che parliamo?! Di rinnovo ad uno cosi?! Su.


Ma non hai torto eh, e anzi ti dirò che la cosa che mi infastidisce di più è che a lui siano state date infinite occasioni che ad altri sono state negate a prescindere. Ma penso che il Balotelli visto in queste ultime partite sia molto più vicino all'idea di giocatore che vorrei vedere, nonostante non segni mai, rispetto a quello che magari aveva il "colpo" ma non lavorava.
Paradossalmente ce la si può prendere molto di più a livello tecnico che comportamentale, per me sta provando a fare il suo in un anno in cui tutto è andato storto, a lui e a noi. Sono combattuto su cosa sperare per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Non vedo l'ora che il suo nome non venga più accostato ai nostri colori.
P.S. avete visto il riscaldamento pre-partita con orecchini di argento da 8 cm che gli penzolavano dalle orecchie? ma vi sembra una roba seria?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2016)

Page 404 - player not found.


----------



## gabuz (22 Aprile 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> lasciando stare il tweet a Totti, dopo che prima ti prende a calci poi lo incensi ma vabbe'. Qualcuno sa spiegarmi perche' Balotelli manda tweet alle 3.23 del mattino?



Chi ha Twitter mi ha detto che l'ha scritto alle 12.23. Credo sia un falso


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Aprile 2016)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Ma non hai torto eh, e anzi ti dirò che la cosa che mi infastidisce di più è che a lui siano state date infinite occasioni che ad altri sono state negate a prescindere. Ma penso che il Balotelli visto in queste ultime partite sia molto più vicino all'idea di giocatore che vorrei vedere, nonostante non segni mai, rispetto a quello che magari aveva il "colpo" ma non lavorava.
> Paradossalmente ce la si può prendere molto di più a livello tecnico che comportamentale, per me sta provando a fare il suo in un anno in cui tutto è andato storto, a lui e a noi. Sono combattuto su cosa sperare per l'anno prossimo.



Il fatto è che sta facendo il minimo senza eccellere in nulla, senza segnare o fare giocate decisive, nelle partite in cui si gioca la riconferma. Nel momento in cui lo compreranno (e lo faranno, conoscendo i nostri polli) mi chiedo come potrà giocare soprattutto in assenza di motivazioni?


----------



## andrec21 (22 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che sta facendo il minimo senza eccellere in nulla, senza segnare o fare giocate decisive, nelle partite in cui si gioca la riconferma. Nel momento in cui lo compreranno (e lo faranno, conoscendo i nostri polli) mi chiedo come potrà giocare soprattutto in assenza di motivazioni?


Dubbio secondo me assolutamente lecito, e che in realtà ho anch'io, ma ti spiego il mio punto di vista a riguardo. Con il tempo ho cercato sempre di più di scindere il giudizio sulla persona inevitabilmente parziale che potevo avere di un giocatore/dirigente da quello puramente tecnico, anche per le delusioni che mi hanno dato alcuni, vedi Leonardo o personaggi dello stesso stampo.
A me non interessa se ti metti gli orecchini o se preghi in campo prima delle partite, se poi questo non condiziona quello che dai al Milan. Mario è un ragazzo sicuramente simpatico e sicuramente insopportabile per diversi aspetti, quello dipende da come ti prende, ma nell'anno e mezzo da noi ha fatto in media un gol ogni 2 partite, e questo è oggettivo. 
A me ha sempre fatto un po' tenerezza onestamente, mi ha sempre dato l'idea di essere un ragazzino che si sforza di apparire un uomo senza riuscirci. Ora che è padre ho l'impressione che si inizi anche un po' a vergognare di quello che in questi anni ha fatto e del ricordo che potrebbe rimanere di lui, e non penso che sia retorica. Per tornare al discorso complessivo come dicevo a me interessa solo il campo, e lui è uno che con i suoi mille difetti qualcosa a questa squadra ha dato, sicuramente non abbastanza, ma non riconoscergli niente mi pare essere prevenuti. Poi odio anch'io l'attenzione mediatica che porta ed è il motivo principale per cui non lo vorrei più al Milan, ma quello dipende più dai giornalisti di ***** che lo ficcano sempre everywhere.
Scusate il poema.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2016)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Ma non hai torto eh, e anzi ti dirò che la cosa che mi infastidisce di più è che a lui siano state date infinite occasioni che ad altri sono state negate a prescindere. Ma penso che il Balotelli visto in queste ultime partite sia molto più vicino all'idea di giocatore che vorrei vedere, nonostante non segni mai, rispetto a quello che magari aveva il "colpo" ma non lavorava.
> Paradossalmente ce la si può prendere molto di più a livello tecnico che comportamentale, per me sta provando a fare il suo in un anno in cui tutto è andato storto, a lui e a noi. Sono combattuto su cosa sperare per l'anno prossimo.



Io continuo a vedere un ragazzo totalmente scollegato con gli altri dieci compagni, non gioca mai in funzione del compagno, mai. Gioca solamente la palla sui piedi, non fa mai un movimento senza palla, non libera mai spazio per i compagni, non attacca mai con cattiveria l'area di rigore.

Si starà anche impegnando, non si starà comportando male, ma un giocatore cosi non ci serve per crescere. E' un giocatore che ad oggi può solamente entrare negli ultimi quindici minuti, a patto abbia l'umiltà e la voglia di farlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2016)

Io semplicemente non riesco a provare compassione o stima per un fannullone e un anti-professionista che non ha fatto niente da settembre ad aprile, e poi si sforza nelle ultime 4 partite di apparire come un bravo ragazzo (con apporto tecnico comunque NULLO) perchè scopre che tra un mese nessuna altra squadra lo vuole e si trova senza contratto.
E ovviamente detesto di più chi sfrutta questo giochino per puro interesse personale, cioè il suo procuratore e il pelato.

Mi spiace, sarò un cattivo cristiano, ma non sono uno da "parabola del figliol prodigo". Queste cose anti-meritocratiche non mi andranno mai giù, sia nel calcio, sia nella vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2016)

.
Post doppio, sorry.


----------



## andrec21 (22 Aprile 2016)

Ma io non provo pena per lui, parti dal presupposto che a me di Balotelli in sè fottesega, parlo solo per possibile convenienza a livello sportivo. Resta il fatto che se segna nel derby all'andata invece di prendere il palo o se con la Juve Buffon non si sveglia l'opinione sull'annata cambia. Cioè su Balotelli si può dire tutto, ma davvero tutto, tranne che non sappia giocare a pallone, ed è l'unico motivo per cui io e qualcun'altro abbiamo qualche dubbio. Ma per essere chiari, se non lo dovessero tenere di sicuro non mi strapperei i capelli, ma solo perchè è l'ennesimo attaccante con enormi difetti cha abbiamo, solo che i suoi li conoscono e li evidenziano tutti per antipatia personale. È però giusto non dimenticarsi anche dei pregi imho.


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Abbiamo perso solo per la mancanza del nostro campionissimo.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Maggio 2016)

Quella traversa nel finale gli varrà il rinnovo.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Maggio 2016)

Una squadra che fa giocare Balotelli merita tutta l'umiliazione possibile, un insulto al calcio. Non e' mai stato un giocatore ma un pagliaccio da circo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Maggio 2016)

ci è andata ancora bene...se segnava alla fine domani era a Casa Milan a firmare un quinquennale...


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

La Gazzetta nelle pagelle da 6 a Balotelli e 5 a Bacca. Brocchi 6.
Incredibile...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2016)

Con la traversa ha dimostrato di meritare la riconferma

Forza Galliani, vai


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2016)

Era dalla traversa di Trezeguet a Berlino che non gioivo così tanto per un rigore sbagliato


----------



## 666psycho (2 Maggio 2016)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Ma io non provo pena per lui, parti dal presupposto che a me di Balotelli in sè fottesega, parlo solo per possibile convenienza a livello sportivo. Resta il fatto che se segna nel derby all'andata invece di prendere il palo o se con la Juve Buffon non si sveglia l'opinione sull'annata cambia. Cioè su Balotelli si può dire tutto, ma davvero tutto, tranne che non sappia giocare a pallone, ed è l'unico motivo per cui io e qualcun'altro abbiamo qualche dubbio. Ma per essere chiari, se non lo dovessero tenere di sicuro non mi strapperei i capelli, ma solo perchè è l'ennesimo attaccante con enormi difetti cha abbiamo, solo che i suoi li conoscono e li evidenziano tutti per antipatia personale. È però giusto non dimenticarsi anche dei pregi imho.




lui a calcio non sa giocare.... tatticamente è una capra, non sa fare nessun ruolo correttamente...


----------



## super87 (2 Maggio 2016)

Fa morire quando corricchia verso il centrocampo dopo il 2-3.
Ci ha messo due minuti, una roba oscena... Neanche nelle partite del dopolavoro.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2016)

Io non posso accettare un suo riscatto. Davvero, non ce la faccio.


----------



## ucraino (2 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> lui a calcio non sa giocare.... tatticamente è una capra, non sa fare nessun ruolo correttamente...


 
Ohhh! Hai ragione al 100% Balotelli non sa giocare a calcio. Non sa fare i movimenti e non sa dialogare con i compagni. Cosa sempre pensata per me anche tecnicamente non è un gran che diciamo che l unica cosa aveva un buon tiro. Io credo che nelle serie minori si trovino attaccanti con molta più qualità di Balotelli


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Ohhh! Hai ragione al 100% Balotelli non sa giocare a calcio. Non sa fare i movimenti e non sa dialogare con i compagni. Cosa sempre pensata per me anche tecnicamente non è un gran che diciamo che l unica cosa aveva un buon tiro. Io credo che nelle serie minori si trovino attaccanti con molta più qualità di Balotelli



La qualità a Balotelli non manca, il problema è che, come ha già detto qualcuno, non sa assolutamente giocare a calcio, non sa i movimenti, non sa dove mettersi in campo, non sa quando tenere la palla o dialogare, è un completo neofita del gioco.
Un tempo sapeva calciare i rigori e le punizioni, ora neanche più quelli.


----------



## ucraino (2 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La qualità a Balotelli non manca, il problema è che, come ha già detto qualcuno, non sa assolutamente giocare a calcio, non sa i movimenti, non sa dove mettersi in campo, non sa quando tenere la palla o dialogare, è un completo neofita del gioco.
> Un tempo sapeva calciare i rigori e le punizioni, ora neanche più quelli.


Scusa se dici le stesse cose che o detto io mi spieghi quali qualità ha Balotelli. Credo che in lega pro ci siano attaccanti migliori di lui


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Scusa se dici le stesse cose che o detto io mi spieghi quali qualità ha Balotelli. Credo che in lega pro ci siano attaccanti migliori di lui



La qualità intesa come tecnica, non di tiro, in generale ha sempre avuto una tecnica che poteva farlo esprimere a grandissimi livelli senza problemi (solo per fare un confronto, tra lui e Bacca c'è una differenza abissale).
Anni fa fece grandi cose soprattutto nelle partite importanti, poche sì, ma le fece.
Ora è quasi inutile parlarne, è un giocatore che non sa giocare a calcio e che si è perso nel tempo, ha perso fiducia, stima da parte di chi aveva puntato su di lui e probabilmente gli ultimi treni che ha avuto in questi anni, da noi e poi a Liverpool.
'zzi suoi.


----------



## ucraino (2 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La qualità a Balotelli non manca, il problema è che, come ha già detto qualcuno, non sa assolutamente giocare a calcio, non sa i movimenti, non sa dove mettersi in campo, non sa quando tenere la palla o dialogare, è un completo neofita del gioco.
> Un tempo sapeva calciare i rigori e le punizioni, ora neanche più quelli.


Scusa se dici le stesse cose che o detto io mi spieghi quali qualità ha Balotelli. Per certi giocatori puoi dire si a lacune tecniche però compensa con la rapidità la furbizia con i movimenti come faceva Inzaghi ma di Balotelli che vuoi dire e scarso e basta un montato dai giornali e giornalisti e niente più non lo voglio più vedere con la maglia del Milan e basta! !!!!!!!


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Scusa se dici le stesse cose che o detto io mi spieghi quali qualità ha Balotelli. Per certi giocatori puoi dire si a lacune tecniche però compensa con la rapidità la furbizia con i movimenti come faceva Inzaghi ma di Balotelli che vuoi dire e scarso e basta un montato dai giornali e giornalisti e niente più non lo voglio più vedere con la maglia del Milan e basta! !!!!!!!



Ehm forse stai facendo confusione, ti ho risposto sopra, non penso di aver scritto in esperanto (!?!)


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2016)

406 pagine per questo inutile aborto.
Mi auguro che a breve questa discussione possa venir chiusa.


----------



## ucraino (2 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ehm forse stai facendo confusione, ti ho risposto sopra, non penso di aver scritto in esperanto (!?!)



Mi è partito il messaggio sopra non volendo scusa . Comunque io Balotelli non lo voglio più vedere basta !!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli è la dimostrazione di dove può arrivare il poter dei media...

Quando sento gente che dice cose tipo "Si è impegnato" o "Dal punto di vista del comportamento quest'anno non si può dire nulla" a me viene il mal di testa..ma come si possono elevare a meriti cose che dovrebbero essere scontate per uno che lavora, figuriamoci per un relitto ripreso per pietà che prede vagonate di milioni?...
Ma guardiamo il rendimento di costui...ZERO assoluto, un morto


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2016)

Dal 2014 ad oggi ha segnato la bellezza di 7 gol, di cui solo 2 in campionato, uno in premier ed uno in serie A. Fenomeno.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Maggio 2016)

Guardate con che scarpe si "allena". Non ho più parole per questo soggetto


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guardate con che scarpe si "allena". Non ho più parole per questo soggetto



Io rido... ma c'è da piangere!!


----------



## TheZio (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guardate con che scarpe si "allena". Non ho più parole per questo soggetto



No vabbè dai qua è proprio finita....
Comunque si vede che ha un occhio nuovo 
Intanto -2 patite, vediamo se ci riesce almeno nel "gol conferma"


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guardate con che scarpe si "allena". Non ho più parole per questo soggetto




Fossi io l'allenatore, ed un giocatore si presentasse con quelle scarpe lo caccerei dal campo e gli direi di essere professionale e di indossare scarpe adatte.

Ma ve li immaginate Baresi e Maldini che vanno agli allenamenti con delle scarpe da passeggio?


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahahah, ma che foto è per fare un augurio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dal 2014 ad oggi ha segnato la bellezza di 7 gol, di cui solo 2 in campionato, uno in premier ed uno in serie A. Fenomeno.


E c'è chi lo crede fenomeno..


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E c'è chi lo crede fenomeno..



si.....da baraccone.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Maggio 2016)

1 gol in campionato. Merita sicuramente il riscatto.


----------



## DannySa (15 Maggio 2016)

C'è ancora una partita per trovare il gol del riscatto automatico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2016)

Minus habens.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Maggio 2016)

spero vada in Cina...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> C'è ancora una partita per trovare il gol del riscatto automatico.



Con la sfortuna che abbiamo la
Finale finisce 5-2 con 2gol dell asino su rigore


----------



## DannySa (16 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con la sfortuna che abbiamo la
> Finale finisce 5-2 con 2gol dell asino su rigore



Abbiamo la memoria corta qui, chi distrusse la forte Alessandria in semifinale? tra l'altro segnando su rigore nella ostica trasferta piemontese e dandoci poi un ottimo vantaggio per giocare la partita più importante della stagione a San Siro, al ritorno, con Balotelli autore di una perla nel finale che chiude una semifinale di coppa stravinta 5-0. Non è da tutti.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la memoria corta qui, chi distrusse la forte Alessandria in semifinale? tra l'altro segnando su rigore nella ostica trasferta piemontese e dandoci poi un ottimo vantaggio per giocare la partita più importante della stagione a San Siro, al ritorno, con Balotelli autore di una perla nel finale che chiude una semifinale di coppa stravinta 5-0. Non è da tutti.



Mi ci gioco 100€ che alla sua presentazione il prossimo anno citeranno queste stesse parole


----------



## kolao95 (17 Maggio 2016)

'sto parassita è riuscito a farsi odiare anche da un allenatore che era stato messo lì appositamente per farlo giocare.. Spero che anche il Liverpool lo scarichi e che vada a zappare.


----------



## smallball (17 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Abbiamo la memoria corta qui, chi distrusse la forte Alessandria in semifinale? tra l'altro segnando su rigore nella ostica trasferta piemontese e dandoci poi un ottimo vantaggio per giocare la partita più importante della stagione a San Siro, al ritorno, con Balotelli autore di una perla nel finale che chiude una semifinale di coppa stravinta 5-0. Non è da tutti.



parole che risentiremo alla presentazione di inizio stagione...ahime'...


----------



## Aron (17 Maggio 2016)

Sarebbe riserva pure al Carpi.
E' inadeguato alla Serie A.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2016)

Inutile.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2016)

Senza parole --) http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-e-damiano-er-faina-palleggi-con-laccendino-video-vt36950.html


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2016)

Pazzesco, non è riuscito a farsi riscattare neanche con tutta la stampa italiana a favore e con Galliani che lo elogiava perfino per ogni pallone che toccava.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Maggio 2016)

ma che ci fa ancora aperto sto topic ragazzi???


----------



## DannySa (26 Maggio 2016)

Se tutto va bene... è rovinato.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Maggio 2016)

Ciao bello a mai più rivederci. Next year Isola dei famosi


----------



## eldero (26 Maggio 2016)

Sinceramente non riesco a vedere una squadra che possa prendere Balotelli....a meno di favori a raiola....


----------



## wfiesso (26 Maggio 2016)

Non vedo ľora di vederlo svincolato sto scappato di casa


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

addio per sempre


----------



## 666psycho (26 Maggio 2016)

eldero ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a vedere una squadra che possa prendere Balotelli....a meno di favori a raiola....



il milan


----------



## martinmilan (26 Maggio 2016)

Anche tu resta mario!!! mi ero abituato al degrado ora come farò??


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2016)

A mai più rivederci asino , hai buttato L ennesima occasione .


----------



## Hammer (26 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non vedo ľora di vederlo svincolato sto scappato di casa



Svincolato meglio di no, c'è il rischio che Galliani compia un atto di magnanimità e ce lo riporti a Milanello


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Maggio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Svincolato meglio di no, c'è il rischio che Galliani compia un atto di magnanimità e ce lo riporti a Milanello



"Mi e' sembrato giusto approfittare di questa occasione sul mercato. E poi a Mario non possiamo far perdere la Nazionale, ci sono le qualificazioni al Mondiale in Russia del 2018."


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

Dai ieri è stato scaricato..chiudete il topic, non è più un problema nostro sto *******


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (26 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai ieri è stato scaricato..chiudete il topic, non è più un problema nostro sto *******



Parli della "mela marcia, che non potrei mai accettare nello spogliatoio del Milan" ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Parli della "mela marcia, che non potrei mai accettare nello spogliatoio del Milan" ?



Si ma siamo seri, dopo la bocciatura totale di ieri è impensabile rimanga..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (26 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo seri, dopo la bocciatura totale di ieri è impensabile rimanga..



Sono serio, la parola di Berlusconi vale ZERO. Anzi, 8 volte su 10 vale al contrario.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2016)

dai che il 30 si chiude !


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo seri, dopo la bocciatura totale di ieri è impensabile rimanga..



la mela marcia non ti dice niente??


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2016)

Grazie Marione, ti ricorderemo così:


----------



## kolao95 (26 Giugno 2016)

-4 alla chiusura.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> -4 alla chiusura.



Sto sgranando tutto il rosario, pregando che non ci siano colpi di scena clamorosi... dopotutto era "un grande amore che ha fatto giri immensi"...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2016)

Una delusione totale.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Giugno 2016)

Tanto alla fine resterà. L'alternativa è il ritiro.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una delusione totale.



cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Sto sgranando tutto il rosario, pregando che non ci siano colpi di scena clamorosi... dopotutto era "un grande amore che ha fatto giri immensi"...



Eh mi sa che il rosario dovrei sgranarlo fino al 31 agosto. Perché finché non chiuderà il mercato niente sarà impossibile.


----------

